# JAPAN | Railways



## Cantonese

*Japan Railway*


----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Frog

thanks for the pics! ive always found japan's railways fascinating. especially the pics of normal trains. unfortunately i havent had the chance to try it out ....yet


----------



## TRZ

Cantonese said:


>


... Sorry, that looks awful... 0o I hate it when they try to use the train itself as a blasted billboard. Piss off.


----------



## Rail Claimore

^God forbid that private companies who run the vast majority of Japan's urban train lines can't make a profit somehow. You get what you pay for, ya know...


----------



## noRTH1212

Very nice.


----------



## Frog

what are the trains like inside? some of them look quite narrow


----------



## TRZ

Rail Claimore said:


> ^God forbid that private companies who run the vast majority of Japan's urban train lines can't make a profit somehow. You get what you pay for, ya know...


Not at all what I was saying, of course they should make money off advertising space, but I don't think they should pay for it by damaging their own image. Stations, railside advertising, advertising in tunnels in the case of subways (Ginza line in Tokyo did a really cool example of such a while ago) are great ways of advertising, and to an extent video monitors (small ones if in trains), those are good forms of advertising, but using the train as a billboard is just tacky. That looks like a kindergardner's train.


----------



## Cantonese




----------



## ignoramus

Do all JR trains feature LCD & LED screens in its carriages?


----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Cantonese




----------



## empersouf

They look more like metros than trains.


----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Cantonese




----------



## TRZ

ignoramus said:


> Do all JR trains feature LCD & LED screens in its carriages?


No. All newer models generally do, yes, but there's still some pretty old rolling stock on the tracks, and will be for a while. Some of the old rolling stock is also classic and worth keeping around for the iconophy they hold. Lines like Chuo and Tokaido in particular.


----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Cantonese




----------



## MelbourneCity

I love Japanese railways! Modern and efficient and some great looking trains... some crazy ones too!


----------



## Poly_Technique

Chuo Line x Sobu Line x Marunouchi Line


----------



## sdtj

*Japan Railways (JR)*










JR is one of my favorite rail companies in the world.... This is a collection of Japan trains..













First a banner for the forum... 






















































































































































































































































































Things to come... ..... Maglev/























Signs











Stations.


----------



## Insignia

Wow. Fantastic!

Japan is the Most advanced Country in the World!!!


----------



## mr_storms

nice collection, JR does indeed have an impressive array of trains. My favorite photo has to be this one


----------



## Terrence

Awesome is the only word I can say.


----------



## BrizzyChris

mr_storms said:


> nice collection, JR does indeed have an impressive array of trains. My favorite photo has to be this one


Ditto, awesome photo!


----------



## Frogeater

Insignia said:


> Wow. Fantastic!
> 
> Japan is the Most advanced Country in the World!!!


lol. To be sure in Asia, but this is a very Asiatic row of houses. They Japanese longed for West European and North American lives and close to our lives of late.


----------



## onmyoji

JR is the top!!!!


----------



## Tubeman

Excellent photos. I also love the urban one with the three metro trains (I won't bother quoting it again!)


----------



## Il_Milanese

Japanese trains are a thing that can make you fall in love with!
I hope I'll ride some actually one day...


----------



## Monkey

Cool! I will be back in lovely exciting Japan and riding the bullet trains in April. Can't wait!! kay:


----------



## LtBk

I wish we had trains like that.


----------



## TRZ

A large handful of the non-Shinkansen/non-bullet-train pics are not JR Trains, actually, but nice pics.

The popular pic with the 3 trains is taken from Ochanomizu station, one stop west of the popular electronic town of Akihabara. The pic shows the Marunouchi Subway Line, one of only 3 subways in Kantou that use third-rail technology, Tokyo's 2nd subway ever, built with the help of the British. The Orange train is among the most heavily used of all lines in greater Tokyo, the Chuo Rapid (it's headed for Kanda and Tokyo Stations in the pic). The Yellow one is the Chuo/Sobu Local, heading to Akihabara. I happen to work close to this area, it's a cool area (was even thinking about looking for an apartment there at one point).


----------



## Rail Claimore

Been there, done that.


----------



## sdtj

TRZ "this is a collection of japanese trains" As long as they are in Japan they can be in this thread.


----------



## Frungy

Well, you first mention only the JR companies, so some people might assume that those pictures are all from JR lines. TRZ was just clarifying that some of them are from non-JR railways.


----------



## sdtj

Anyway...


----------



## FM 2258

This makes Amtrak look like a bicycle. 

These JR trains are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Colonel

sdtj said:


> A super find, the Yellow shinkansen.


That train is called Docter Yellow　 

_Doctor Yellow is the nickname for the high-speed test trains that are used on the Japanese Shinkansen ("Bullet Train") dedicated express passenger train routes. The trains have special equipment on board to monitor the condition of the track and overhead wire, including special instrumented bogies and observation blisters.

The 'Doctor' part of the name is obvious from their test and diagnostic function, and the 'Yellow' part comes from the bright yellow color they are all painted. Some have a blue waistline stripe, some a green one. The original color scheme of yellow with a blue stripe (applied to the Class 921 track-recording cars) was created by reversing the colors (blue with yellow stripe) used on narrow-gauge track-recording cars.

In build and appearance, they are very similar to production, passenger carrying Shinkansen trains, and line inspection is carried out at full line speed (i.e. up to 270 km/h on the Tokaido Shinkansen)._
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_Yellow











































































:lol: 









*Dr.Yellow DVD* , 6825 yen


----------



## FM 2258

These trains look spectacular!!!


----------



## scorpion

phenomenal~~


----------



## samsonyuen

Great pics!


----------



## sdtj

Find the shinkansen.


----------



## Facial

Great pics.


----------



## Nick

Fantastic pictures.

JR is the backbone of Japan.Without it Modern Japan wouldnt exist.

I bow down to you JR 

I dont know what I would do without it?


----------



## Cloudship

I can't figure out how to quote pics from a previos post, but one of the pictures of the double-deck Shinkansen - it looks like it is 3 by 2 seating. Are the trains broad-gauge? That seems kind of tight for a long distance train.


----------



## mr_storms

Cloudship said:


> I can't figure out how to quote pics from a previos post, but one of the pictures of the double-deck Shinkansen - it looks like it is 3 by 2 seating. Are the trains broad-gauge? That seems kind of tight for a long distance train.


they are standard track gauge, but have a wide loading gauge (train width)


----------



## Momo1435

Because the Shinkansen is a comlete new system it could make them bigger then the High Speed Trains in Europe. The trains run only on new High Speed Tracks and don't use the old narrow gauge lines with a small loading gauge. And you have to take into acount that the Japanese aren't the biggest persons on this planet, they don't need big German or American sized seats.


----------



## zergcerebrates

I like Tsubame the most for some reason.


----------



## zergcerebrates

sdtj said:


>



BTW this train looks like the ICE train from Germany, any connection?


----------



## hkskyline

*Japanese Company Plans to Test Train Powered by Fuel Cells*

*Japanese Company Plans to Test Train Powered by Fuel Cells *
Associated Press 
17 April 2006

TOKYO -- A Japanese rail company will soon test using fuel cells to help power a train, following the lead of auto makers in rolling out cleaner, more efficient transportation. 

Pollution-free fuel cells generate electricity through a chemical reaction between hydrogen and oxygen, producing only water vapor as exhaust. 

East Japan Railways Co., which serves the congested Tokyo area and carries 16 million passengers a day, will start test runs of the NE Train, or New Energy Train, in July with the aim of operating it on regular tracks by the middle of next year. 

The initial train will consist of a single car powered by electric batteries and capable of traveling 62 miles an hour. A diesel-run generator will provide most of the electricity, with two 65-kilowatt hydrogen fuel cells chipping in about a third. 

JR East, as the Tokyo rail company is also known, estimates the NE Train will consume about 20% less energy than traditional trains. The company has cut overall energy consumption by 13% since 1990 despite rising traffic volumes. 

The NE Train's fuel efficiency will be aided by batteries that recharge every time the train brakes. Similar technology has scored a big hit for Japanese auto makers, which are catering to surging global interest in hybrid cars. 

JR East's new trains are envisioned for use in remote areas where there are no overhead power lines. They could replace older battery-driven trains, or those running solely on diesel.


----------



## Frungy

Considering most unelectrified track in JR East is through rugged mountain terrain, I dunno how these fuel cells can move tons of locomotive up the hills, even if it's still mostly diesel.

I'm surprised "hybrid trains" aren't in existence already though- are most current train braking systems wasting all of the energy as heat, instead of recycling the energy into batteries or the overhead wire?


----------



## Landos

Just spent a month in Japan, mainly around Mito, Chiba province and Nagoya. Made several trips on JR Shinkansen, as well as Tokyo inter-city trains and private trains. I find them convenient and comfortable. The seats are just fine with me and I'm a typical 5' 10" westerner.

Japan really does it well with their train system. I recommend using it next time you're in Japan!


----------



## Minato ku

it isn't a JR train.

It is *Arakawa Line* (Tram) of *Toei* company


----------



## EARK

Japanese trains are great


----------



## en

JR trains are good, BUT

They have the worst stations for such great trains. The stations are old, crampt, dirty and even the newer stations such as Kyoto, they just built a new building for ticketing, and shopping, but it seems that they didn't even change the platforms.

Most platforms in Japan just have blacktop (the ones they use to pave roads) floors.


----------



## demanjo

> will consume about 20% less energy than traditional trains. The company has cut overall energy consumption by 13% since 1990 despite rising traffic volumes.


Love to hear this stuff.... wish i could read more about developments of this nature.


----------



## Castle_Bravo

The Shinkansen is realy long!! How many cars have it? 15? 20?! Is the train comunication very popular in Japan?
BTW amazing pics...


----------



## mrmoopt

I believed it was renovated to be like a home to increase patronage.


----------



## Gatis

Very good idea!!! And cat is absolutely cute!


----------



## nazrey

*Japan to introduce the world's first hybrid train*

*Japan to introduce the world's first hybrid train*
Published: July 28, 2007











The hybrid train Kiha E200, developed by East Japan Railway, picking up 
speed during a test run near Saku in northern Japan on Friday. 
(Katsumi Kasahara/The Associated Press)


SAKU, Japan: Winding through rice paddies and lazily blowing its whistle along bubbly creeks, a two-car train in rural northern Japan is the latest entrant in the battle against global warming.

Following its runaway success with hybrid cars, Japan is bringing the world hybrid trains. Regular passenger runs are set to begin Tuesday on a short mountain route, the first time a diesel-electric hybrid train will be put into commercial service.

"It's part of our efforts to be green," Yasuaki Kikuchi, a spokesman for East Japan Railway Co., said Friday during an exclusive trial run for The Associated Press.

Compared to cars, trains are a relatively small contributor to global warming. In the United States, railways contribute just 4 percent of transportation-related emissions of carbon dioxide, the main greenhouse gas blamed for global warming.

But the popularity of hybrid cars, such as Toyota Motor Corp.'s best-selling Prius, is helping to boost interest in hybrid trains. Railway companies around the world, including America's Amtrak and Germany's Deutsche Bahn AG, are working on or investigating the technology.

Cost remains a hurdle. The Japanese train, which boosts fuel efficiency by 20 percent and reduces emissions by up to 60 percent, runs nearly 200 million yen (US$1.7 million; €1.2 million), twice as much as a standard train, Kikuchi said.

The Kiha E200, as it is known, is equipped with a diesel engine, two electric motors under each of its cars and lithium ion batteries on the roof.

With the word "hybrid" splashed in silver across its side, the otherwise normal-looking train rolls quietly out of Nakagomi station, powered by its four electric motors.

The diesel engine only kicks in with a rumble when needed to climb a hill or if the batteries run low.

The batteries are recharged when the train slows down. After the power is switched off, the motors continue to turn for a while, and that energy — wasted in a non-hybrid train — is used to recharge the batteries.

Besides the usual buttons and dials, the conductor also has a touch-panel monitor. Arrows show which way energy is flowing, connecting boxes that represent the engine, generator, motor and battery, busily changing direction every few minutes. Whether cars or trains, hybrids delicately balance the two sources of power, relying on a computer to minimize waste.

The Kiha E200, which seats 46 and can hold 117 people including standees, is debuting on a line that runs about once an hour on a 79 kilometer (49 mile) route through a mountain resort area.

East Japan Railway will gather data on fuel consumption, which is expected to vary with different passenger loads; maintenance needs and whether the power holds up for heating in winter, said company engineer Mitsuyoshi Yokota.

In North America, Railpower Technologies Corp. has developed a hybrid train called the Green Goat for moving freight cars in a rail yard.

But industry efforts are focused on developing cleaner fuels for non-hybrid trains, said Allen Schaeffer, executive director of the Diesel Technology Forum, a trade association representing engine and equipment manufacturers.

"Here in the U.S., we're not really looking at hybrid technology as replacing the main locomotive," he said.

Hybrid trains, long viewed as impracticable because it's cumbersome to get the various parts to work together, are catching on thanks to hybrid cars, said Makoto Arisawa, an ecology professor and train expert at Keio University in Tokyo.

"Maybe we can't expect too much from a railway this small," he said. "For the technology to be effective, it must become more widespread."

That didn't stop Hitomi Shimizu, 29, who runs a nearby inn, from showing up at Nakagomi station to get a snapshot of herself on the platform with the train.

"I'm so proud of being part of a community with a train that's gentle to the environment," she said.

Copyright © 2007 the International Herald Tribune All rights reserved


----------



## invincible

nazrey said:


> The batteries are recharged when the train slows down. After the power is switched off, the motors continue to turn for a while, and that energy — wasted in a non-hybrid train — is used to recharge the batteries.


Regenerative braking has been around for decades.

Over here, braking trains and trams generate power which is fed back into the overhead.

I guess the actual advancement is being able to develop batteries (and control systems) that can store sufficient energy to power a train over a reasonable distance.


----------



## RawLee

invincible said:


> Regenerative braking has been around for decades.
> 
> Over here, braking trains and trams generate power which is fed back into the overhead.
> 
> I guess the actual advancement is being able to develop batteries (and control systems) that can store sufficient energy to power a train over a reasonable distance.


Partly. But this train functions with electricity without overhead cables. So this can replace diesel locomotives on non-electrified tracks,which is a new thing.


----------



## Slartibartfas

Diesel electric locomotives are a long established category. 

I dont know if those in use do use breaking energy though. Perhaps this is why its called "hybrid" in the article.

Perhaps someone who knows more about it can write if thats really a new application at diesel-electric trains or not.


----------



## RawLee

Slartibartfas said:


> Diesel electric locomotives are a long established category.
> 
> I dont know if those in use do use breaking energy though. Perhaps this is why its called "hybrid" in the article.
> 
> Perhaps someone who knows more about it can write if thats really a new application at diesel-electric trains or not.


I believe the diesel-electric produces electricity from the fuel. This only uses fuel when needed. Otherwise runs on stored electricity.


----------



## xote

Slartibartfas said:


> Diesel electric locomotives are a long established category.
> 
> I dont know if those in use do use breaking energy though. Perhaps this is why its called "hybrid" in the article.
> 
> Perhaps someone who knows more about it can write if thats really a new application at diesel-electric trains or not.


diesel electric locomotives are ones that have the capacity to use diesel and electric power. In order to use the electric type, it needs overhead wires.

this is not the case in this thread. it is able to run on electricity that it generates itself. hence why this is news worthy.


----------



## invincible

No, there is a bit of ambiguity in the terms. Most diesel locomotives are diesel-electric locomotives, where the locomotive contains a large diesel generator which supplies electricity to the motors. Many also have connections to supply electricity to passenger carriages.

The other common type of transmission used (according to Wikipedia) is diesel-hydraulic.


----------



## elfreako

can someone translate this discussion into English please?


----------



## freeluas

*DRUMM BATTERY TRAINS*








Not a Hybrid as such but Professor Drumm (Trinity College, Dublin) developed battery powered Railcars for irish Railways as long ago as the 1930's it was run mainly from Dublin to Bray, a relatively short distance about 20 km. They ran for about 20 years. They were however rather expensive to to run compared to the then coal Locomotives and when the time came to replace the batteries it was decided not to continue using them.


----------



## diasdechandal

FEVE is the narrow gauge public operator in Spain. Years ago they bought and developed a hybird loco for carry passangers and goods in the North of the country.

See more pics here:

http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/es/private/FEVE/loc/1900/pix.html


----------



## diasdechandal

Can you see hollows for hide the pantographs over the loco's ceiling?? 

Running on diesel in this pic


----------



## elfabyanos

I don't know if I could name a diesel train that wasn't diesel-electric. i.e. diesel genrator powering electric motors. Why would a train building company design a mechanical drive system?


----------



## diasdechandal

Your are right, diesel-electric would be right term. 

I suppose FEVE developed these locos to take advantage of its network. Electrified lines of FEVE are only around the big cities. Rest of lines, rural and coastal ones, are exclusively non-electrified.


----------



## Slartibartfas

elfabyanos said:


> I don't know if I could name a diesel train that wasn't diesel-electric. i.e. diesel genrator powering electric motors. Why would a train building company design a mechanical drive system?


The Austrian railways have a rather new train that is diesel hydraulic. Its used for switching purposes.










I heard that those hydraulic trains have a superior efficiency in comparision to diesel-electric ones. The downside is higher maintenance costs.


After reading a bit about it, I see that diesel-electric trains normally dont inlucde break energy recoverage. 

So the news is indeed worth to be mentioned. I can not verify though, in how far the claim that this mentioned train is the first that is able to drive on recovered brake energy.


----------



## Minato ku

I saw this train in Mito station. kay:


----------



## invincible

elfabyanos said:


> I don't know if I could name a diesel train that wasn't diesel-electric. i.e. diesel genrator powering electric motors. Why would a train building company design a mechanical drive system?


Victoria's VLocity 160 trains use a diesel-hydraulic transmission provided by Voith.









Image from Wikipedia, taken by wongm.

I can't find any information on the previous model of DMU railcar, because it's called the Sprinter which happens to also be name of a type of DMU in the UK. Older locomotive hauled trains are all diesel-electric though.


----------



## elfabyanos

Slartibartfas said:


> After reading a bit about it, I see that diesel-electric trains normally dont inlucde break energy recoverage.
> 
> So the news is indeed worth to be mentioned. I can not verify though, in how far the claim that this mentioned train is the first that is able to drive on recovered brake energy.


UK Voyager trains are diesel-elctric and utilise rheostatic braking.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virgin_Voyager

Whilst the Japanese train is no doubt a good product, there doesn't seem to be anything ground-breaking about it. Rheostatic braking has been around for decades, nearly all new electric trains in the uk have it, and many diesel-electrics.
The difference being that it is designed to run without the diesel powerplant for periods of time. The fact remains that all the pwer must come from the diesel power plant or rheostatic braking - same as a lot of other trains. Ultimate benefit to the environment is zero.


----------



## kegan

The difference is the Japanese train uses regenerative braking which stores the braking energy in batteries for reuse.

Rheostatic braking dissapates the energy as heat in resistors (a rheostat is a variable resistor). Also known as dynamic braking.

For a comparison of regenerative and rheostatic braking this Wikipedia article might be helpful.

I think the train reduces emissions by running the diesel engine at constant speed to charge the batteries and switching off when not required. Diesel engines produce a lot of soot when changing speed (speeding up or slowing down).

Similar techonogy is being tested in the UK with an HST power car converted to hybrid power as a test bed. It's used on Network Rail's track measurement train. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ruready1000

Svartmetall said:


> That is a pretty impressive railway! Is it easy to get to from Tokyo (as it looks pretty close)?


It took one hour approximately from Shinjuku.










from http://www.odakyu.jp/english/freepass/enokama_01.html


----------



## ImBoredNow

That's beautiful. I simply don't have any words to describe it.
To what major city is this town close to?


----------



## quashlo

Kamakura is just south of Yokohama and is part of Greater Tokyo. It's very easy to get to by train (Odakyu or JR) and is a popular day trip destination when in the Tokyo area.


----------



## Momo1435

Today I visited Kamakura and Enoshima, I also took some pictures of these little trains.


----------



## New York Morning

Japanese are the first in city space economy! Great lines!


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

waa, natsukashii! I used to see Enoden all the time in Slam Dunk openings and endings when I was younger. I think when I finally went to Shonan area, I took Enoden and went around looking for all the high schools they used in SD


----------



## k.k.jetcar

RyukyuRhymer said:


> waa, natsukashii! I used to see Enoden all the time in Slam Dunk openings and endings when I was younger. I think when I finally went to Shonan area, I took Enoden and went around looking for all the high schools they used in SD


Yes, speaking of nostalgia, this line has special meaning for me, as my grandparents used to live in Kamakura. When I was a tot, my grandmother would take me on a ride to Fujisawa. The cavernous (to my four year old eyes) interior of the bay terminal there left a big impression, as well as the street running near Enoshima. Nothing much has changed, though I dislike the faux antique streetcar looks of the newer trainsets. The "rickety" and "cramped" units are the best!


----------



## castermaild55

*EnoDen*


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

k.k.jetcar said:


> Yes, speaking of nostalgia, this line has special meaning for me, as my grandparents used to live in Kamakura. When I was a tot, my grandmother would take me on a ride to Fujisawa.


If you haven't already seen it, you should watch Akira Kurosawa's film _Tengoku to jigoku_ (_High and Low_), made in 1963. The Enoden plays a rather important role in the plot and you'll get to see real vintage streetcars.


----------



## quashlo

Instead of clogging up other posters' threads, I decided to make my own.

Post anything related to general Japanese rail service outside of urban transport, including the following:

High-speed rail (Shinkansen, maglev, free-gauge train)
Local (rural) rail lines
Conventional intercity rail (limited expresses)
Sleeper trains, steam, and other special passenger rail
Freight (conventional, high-speed)
etc.
This will (hopefully) be the counterpart to my thread on Japanese urban transport in the Subways and Urban Transport forum... Mostly news and informational posts, with some railfan stuff interjected here and there. 

I will probably start light so as not to kill myself handling both this and the urban transport thread, and hopefully pick up the pace as I get my schedule worked out. Feel free to post anything you find, though... Any help is appreciated.

宜しくお願いします。m(_ _)m


----------



## quashlo

*Q&A on the Chūō Shinkansen maglev*
http://chubu.yomiuri.co.jp/news_k/ckei101027_1.htm



> In preparation for the Chūō Shinkansen maglev project, JR Central will begin trial runs starting in late FY2013 on the Yamanashi test track (total length: 42.8 km), using superconducting maglev trains designed for revenue service. To find out just what this maglev line, slated to open between Tōkyō (Shinagawa) and Nagoya in 2027, is all about, we looked at things from a passenger's perspective and summarized the details in a question-and-answer format.
> 
> *No operator on board*
> Q: Will operators be on board the maglev trains?
> A: All operation will be handled by the command center, so operators will not be on board any of the trains. For passenger information and guidance during emergencies, however, conductors will be on board.
> 
> *No seatbelts*
> Q: Maximum speed during revenue service is approx. 500 km. Will the seats have seatbelts?
> A: JR Central's plan is to "aim for a comfortable ride" (Executive Director Shirakuni Noriyuki) and avoid rapid acceleration or deceleration in regular operations, so there won't be seatbelts. In order to allow passengers to enjoy a leisurely ride, the overhead space and luggage storage space will be increased compared to the current test train.
> 
> *More expensive than the Nozomi*
> Q: What will the fares for the maglev be?
> A: According to preliminary calculations by JR Central, the fare between Tōkyō and Ōsaka is expected to be ¥15,050—¥1,000 more than the current ¥14,050 for reserved seats on Tōkaidō Shinkansen _Nozomi_ trains—while the fare between Tōkyō and Nagoya is expected to be ¥11,480—¥700 more than the current ¥10,780 for reserved seats on _Nozomi_ trains. However, due to the need to factor in economic conditions and price levels at the time of the opening of the new line, the final fare structure will be decided only when the opening date nears.
> 
> *Primarily non-stop*
> Q: What stations will the maglev stop at?
> A: According to current calculations, at the time of the opening to Nagoya, JR Central is assuming operation of a maximum of five trains in each direction, and 144 trains total daily. Of the five trains, four will be _Nozomi_-type services running non-stop between Tōkyō and Nagoya. The fifth train is envisioned as a _Kodama_-type service that stops at every intermediate station, one for each prefecture.
> 
> *15 minutes to transfer*
> Q: When the maglev opens all the way to Nagoya Station, how will passengers transfer to the Tōkaidō Shinkansen?
> A: The maglev's Nagoya Station is expected to be constructed as a deep underground structure more than 40 m below the ground surface, and passengers will use elevators and other means to access street level. From a convenience standpoint, JR Central envisions locating the station within a 15-minute transfer with the Shinkansen.
> 
> *More stations on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen*
> Q: What will service be like on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen after the maglev opens?
> A: With the opening of the maglev, JR Central forecasts that people using _Nozomi_ trains for Tōkyō ‒ Ōsaka and Tōkyō ‒ Nagoya trips will switch to the maglev. As a result, JR Central plans to reduce the number of _Nozomi_ services on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen and increase the number of _Hikari_ and _Kodama_ services, increasing convenience for users along the existing line in Kanagawa Prefecture, Shizuoka Prefecture, and eastern Aichi Prefecture. JR Central has also explained that "there would be more possibilities to establish new stations," and some local governments have already requested for new stations to be built.


Another news report, from ANN (2010.10.26), on the recent announcement concerning the maglev trains:


----------



## quashlo

*Early press debut of Tōhoku Shinkansen extension held October 29*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/iwate/news/20101030-OYT8T00084.htm



> *60 percent of new extension is tunnels*
> Prior to the December 4 opening of the Shin-Aomori extension of the Tōhoku Shinkansen, a special press pre-opening test ride was held on October 29, with a train making a round-trip on the new track between Hachinohe and Shin-Aomori Stations.
> 
> After departing Morioka Station, where preparations are continuing for the 120th anniversary celebration of the station's opening on November 1, at Hachinohe Station I transferred to the special train for the pre-opening test ride, which doubled as an operator training run. At Hachinohe Station, a panel advertising "36 days until the opening of the full length of the line" was on display.
> 
> After departure, fresh concrete walls, silver-colored pipes, and vegetation along the adjacent slopes entered my field of vision. Before long, we entered a tunnel, passing the 600 km mark from Tōkyō Station. As we repeatedly exited and reentered one tunnel after another, we quickly began decelerating, stopping at Shichinohe - Towada Station 12 minutes after our departure from Hachinohe Station. Like Mizusawa - Esashi Station, Shichinohe - Towada Station is a Shinkansen-only station, and work is still continuing on improvements outside the station.
> 
> Three minutes later, we began moving again. The anti-snow infrastructure along the sides of the track changed from a side accumulation design to a water sprinkler design like that found at Kitakami Station. In about three minutes, we dive into the Hakkōda Tunnel, traveling its full 26.455 km length in about six minutes. This is the longest terrestrial tunnel in Japan, surpassing the Iwata - Ichinohe Tunnel, and third longest in the world. Tunnels actually comprise approx. 50 km (62%) of the 81.8-km extension, with the remainder comprised of viaducts (approx. 15 km, 18%), cut and fill (approx. 12 km, 15%), and bridges (approx. 4 km, 5%).
> 
> After the exiting the 19th and final tunnel, the urbanized districts of Aomori City come into view on the right side, while straight ahead is the Aomori Bay Bridge and directly behind us are the Hakkōda Mountains. Traversing a uniquely-shaped bridge looking like the strings of a harp, we slowly glide past the Sannai Maruyama archeological site before arriving at Shin-Aomori Station in a journey that took a total of 30 minutes. In regular service, the trip will take as little as 24 minutes. The columns and benches on the platforms are made of Aomori-produced _hiba_ cypress and feature _Tsugaru-nuri_ lacquerwork, creating a relaxed feeling. Outside the station, where work still continues, stands a 30-year-old Aomori _hiba_ tree. The JR Morioka Branch Office's Funakoshi Katsumi (58), the Aomori Branch Store Chief, remarked, "We've finally made it this far. I hope many visitors will get to experience Aomori's natural beauty and culture."
> 
> The pre-opening test ride Tōhoku Shinkansen train enters the platform at Shin-Aomori Station. The doors are an apple-red color, while the benches feature Aomori-produced _hiba_ cypress wood. (October 29, Shin-Aomori Station)


Window view from a test ride. Starts at Shin-Aomori and then ends at Hachinohe. I believe this was from the November 3 test ride for children with disabilities and their families. Not the best quality, but there are still additional pre-opening test rides on November 20 and 21 for the 5,000 people who were lucky and got selected, so maybe we will get some better quality footage then.





_Source: *ARAIKIO* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*JAL cuts airfares to Haneda to compete against Tōhoku Shinkansen extension*
http://mytown.asahi.com/areanews/aomori/TKY201011050562.html



> On October 29, Japan Airlines (JAL) announced discounted airfares for January through March of next year. The Aomori ‒ Haneda flight usually costs ¥30,200 (including the ¥100 Haneda Airport landing fee), but with the "Super Sentoku" program where passengers reserve tickets 45 days before their flight, the airfare for flights between January 11 and February 28 will be reduced to a mere ¥12,000. This is the lowest airfare in the history of the service, and cheaper than the ¥16,370 fare (regular fare plus limited express fare for a non-peak reserved seat) for the Tōhoku Shinkansen between Shin-Aomori and Tōkyō.
> 
> According to JAL's Aomori Office, the airline introduced its first "Super Sentoku" program, which offers substantial discounts on Aomori ‒ Haneda and Misawa ‒ Haneda flights. Spokespersons for JAL's Aomori Office say, "The reduced airfare isn't necessarily a direct jab at the Shinkansen, but we certainly kept the Shinkansen fare in mind when we set the new fare."
> 
> The cheapest airfares for January through March (excepting peak holiday periods) are as follows:
> 
> Aomori ‒ Haneda: ¥12,000 to ¥20,000
> Misawa ‒ Haneda: ¥12,000 to ¥16,500 (normally ¥29,600)
> Aomori ‒ Itami: ¥18,000 to ¥26,000 (normally ¥36,700)
> Aomori ‒ Sapporo: ¥16,500 to ¥18,500 (normally ¥21,400)


----------



## quashlo

*Tickets for opening day Tōhoku Shinkansen trains sell out in less than a minute*
http://mytown.asahi.com/aomori/news.php?k_id=02000541011050001
http://mytown.asahi.com/tokyo/news.php?k_id=13000701011050001



> *First train sells out in 30 seconds*
> On November 4, just one month away from the opening of the full length of the Tōhoku Shinkansen, tickets for opening day December 4 were on sale, and railfans lined up at several ticket counters in Aomori Prefecture. The first inbound and outbound trains connecting Shin-Aomori (Aomori City) and Tōkyō were so popular that they sold out in less than a minute. Commemorative events were also held inside Aomori City to get the festive mood started.
> 
> The new Shin-Aomori Station set to open is still under construction and currently lacks ticket counters, but about 25 people had queued up at Aomori Station about four kilometers away before 10:00 am, when ticket sales were scheduled to start.
> 
> Office worker Sakamoto Kōsuke (24), a native of Goshogawara City who now works in Taitō Ward, Tōkyō, was in line since 7:00 am, purchasing a reserved seat on the first train departing Shin-Aomori. Sakamoto went out of his way, taking time off from work to line up at Aomori Station: "If I was going to buy tickets, I figured I might as well buy them back home."
> 
> At exactly 10:00 am, after one of the employees at the _Midori no Madoguchi_ ticket counter notified him that the order went through, Sakamoto was all smiles. Sakamoto says he also rode the first train departing Hachinohe Station when the line was extended to Hachinohe in December 2002, and was giddy with excitement: "I'm really glad I was able to get on the first train for both extensions."
> 
> Aomori City college student Ōmiya Hiroaki (19), who was second in line and also succeeded in getting a seat on the first train, remarked, "I'm curious to see just how faster it will be between Aomori and Hachinohe now."
> 
> At Hachinohe City's Same Station on the JR Hachinohe Line, one man (66) who runs his own company arrived just after 10:00 am to purchase a reserved-seat limited express ticket to get a ride on one of the Shinkansen trains on opening day. He reserved a seat to Hachinohe on a _Hayate_ train departing Shin-Aomori at 12:28 pm, and was looking forward to a 30-minute long trip on the new extension: "I knew the first train was going to be impossible, so I was hoping to ride whatever I could get. Honestly, I wanted to ride all the way to Tōkyō, but with my back pains..."
> 
> According to JR East, the first inbound train (for Tōkyō) on opening day sold out in about 30 seconds, while the first outbound train (to Shin-Aomori) sold out in about 45 seconds.
> 
> Meanwhile, a special countdown commemorative event was held on November 4 at the station plaza outside Shin-Aomori Station, marking the last 30 days until the opening of the extension.
> 
> Approximately 1,000 people from local elementary and high schools and neighborhood associations participated. In the unveiling of the countdown board, Aomori City mayor Shikanai Hiroshi and local pre-school children pulled at the rope, revealing the words, "30 days to opening." Mayor Shikanai remarked, "The station is complete, and I can definitely feel opening day approaching."
> 
> Open-air stalls lined the event area, and a special stew featuring the local Aomori breed of free-range chicken, Shamo Rock, was provided for free, enough to feed 1,000 people. Kimura Saeko (15), a first-year student at Aomori West High School, commented, "I want to take the Shinkansen all the way to Ōsaka to visit the hometown of my favorite idol group. The less time I spend in the train, the more time I'll have to spend in Ōsaka."
> 
> ==============
> 
> The countdown board advertising "30 days to opening" is unveiled outside JR Shin-Aomori Station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People looking to purchase opening-day train tickets line up before the start of ticket sales outside the _Midori no Madoguchi_ ticket counter at JR Aomori Station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sakamoto Kōsuke shows off his ticket for the first train. (Aomori Station)


NHK news report (2010.11.04):





_Source: *senna5706* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*E5 series videos*

Just to get us "up to speed"... Only a month till opening.
Services using the E5 series trains will be known as _Hayabusa_ ("Falcon").

First some scenes testing at Shin-Aomori Station:
_Source: Aomori Prefectural Government_

Arriving:











Departing:






Testing at 180 kph:






Testing at 300-320 kph:


----------



## dumbfword

With Ōsaka Station under going massive renovation, will the same follow with Shin-Ōsaka Station? or will most likely any renovation that happens to it will come along with the Chuo Shinkansen?


----------



## quashlo

Well, they're actually doing several projects at Shin-Ōsaka:

Construction of an additional side platform (Platform 27) north of Platform 26, using a portion of the ROW initially secured by Hankyū Corporation for its future proposed connection to Shin-Ōsaka. The additional platform is needed to help cope with the opening of the full length of the Kyūshū Shinkansen in March 2011. This will increase the Shinkansen platform capacity at the station from seven tracks (three island platforms plus one side platform) to eight tracks (three island platforms plus two side platforms).
Expansion of the sidings at the Hakata end from four to two. This is in conjunction with the new Platform 27, and is also designed to increase the station's capacity to handle trains.
Renovation of the station concourse, again part of the need to accomodate additional demand for the Kyūshū Shinkansen. The details for this project are in the posts below, but the project calls for expanding the JR West faregates, revamping the Shinkansen transfer faregates, constructing a new waiting room, and giving the existing facilities a facelift.
Construction of the Shin-Ōsaka Hankyū Building, being undertaken by Hankyū Corporation. I will post more details below, but this will be a typical station tenant building development and will incorporate some of the station functions, namely a bus terminal on the ground floor, and will be directly connected to both the Midōsuji Line and the JR West / JR Central portions of the station.

In terms of non-Shinkansen projects, they are also bringing the Ōsaka-Higashi Line into the station, and there are various other proposals.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central track / platform construction at Shin-Ōsaka Station*
http://jr-central.co.jp/news/release/nws000532.html



> At JR Central, we have been conducting large-scale improvement works at Shin-Ōsaka Station since 2007, with the aim of increasing the Tōkaidō Shinkansen's operational flexibility, and strenghtening its adaptability during disasters and in other situations, as well as further improving passenger service.
> 
> This project involves a large number of difficult construction works—including switching out multiple tracks and constructing a new platform directly above Shin-Midōsuji (National Route 423)—all while maintaining daily Shinkansen operations.
> 
> Starting June 27, 2010, we will achieve a major milestone in the project and construct the girder for Platform 27.
> 
> This construction work will require the closure during evening periods of Shin-Midōsuji directly beneath the Shinkansen viaduct, after due-diligence in notifying the public with the assistance of concerned agencies.
> 
> We apologize for the inconvenience to users of Shin-Midōsuji, and ask for your cooperation and understanding.
> 
> *Shin-Ōsaka Station Improvement Works*
> 
> Additional platforms and other facilities (announced July 9, 2007)
> Construction of a new track and platform (Platform 27)
> Construction of two additional sidings within the station
> 
> Improvements to the station concourse (announced July 3, 2008)
> Establishment of a pedestrian access route to the areas north of the station (connected with the Shin-Ōsaka Hankyū Building)
> Improvements within and outside the station concourse
> 
> *Details of the platform girder construction work*
> We will place the platform girder, which will become the future platform for Track 27, above Shin-Midōsuji on the north side of the station.
> 
> Construction method
> We will use a "sliding bridge" construction method.
> After gradually moving the 105 m long platform girder horizontally from the Hakata end of the station, we will lower it into the specific location. (This work will take place over the course of six moves).
> 
> Date (scheduled):
> Six days between Sunday, June 27, 2010 and Monday, July 19, 2010
> (Work will take place from the late evening to the early morning, e.g., 1:00 am to 6:00 am)
> *Other*
> 
> The date of the work may change depending on weather conditions and other factors.
> Information regarding the street closure will be provided in the Ōsaka area via television, radio, newspaper, and sign displays.


Red section on the left is for the two new track sidings and shed (scheduled to be completed in FY2012), while the one on the right is for the new 400 m platform (scheduled to be completed in FY2013).










Construction process for the platform girder.
The green sections are temporary sections to allow them to slide the permanent girder into place.


----------



## quashlo

*JR West to revamp Shin-Ōsaka Station concourse*
http://www.westjr.co.jp/news/newslist/article/1174711_799.html



> Currently, Central Japan Railway Company is proceeding with construction of a new Shinkansen platform at Shin-Ōsaka Station. In concert with this project, JR West will undertake improvements to the station and has been conducting various studies in an effort to further enhance the convenience of the station.
> 
> The improvement plan for the station concourse has recently been compiled, and we have reached the stage where we can now begin actual construction.
> 
> *Improvement plan components*
> 
> Improvements to the ticketing area and faregate area
> In addition to increasing the number of automatic faregates at the East Exit, we will renovate this gate to improve visibility.
> We will renovate the ticketing hall at the Shinkansen transfer gate, alleviating conflict between transferring passengers and passengers queuing up to purchase tickets.
> On the south side of the Central Exit, we will distribute tourist-related information and construct a new space for passengers to pick up tickets purchased via telephone or online.
> 
> Other improvements
> We will construct a new central waiting room and restrooms on the south side of the Central Exit to replace the previous facilities, which are currently closed due to construction. We will also construct new escalators from the second floor to the third floor to increase passenger convenience.
> 
> *Cost:* Approx. ¥8.8 billion
> *Construction schedule:* March 2010 to end of FY2012


Besides being the Shinkansen terminal for Ōsaka City, Shin-Ōsaka also serves as a terminal for many limited express trains. Urban service from the station to other points in the Kansai region is primarily provided by JR’s network of _shin-kaisoku_ trains, while the Ōsaka Municipal Subway Midōsuji Line connects north-south to other points within Ōsaka City, including Ōsaka Station (JR’s main terminal), Shinsaibashi, and Namba.

Daily ridership:

JR West: 46,900 daily entries (2007)
JR Central: 65,500 daily entries (2006)
Ōsaka Municipal Subway: 133,000 daily entries and exits (2007)

Renderings:
_Source: JR West_

East Exit for the JR lines (non-Shinkansen trains)










Central waiting room



















Ticketing area


----------



## quashlo

*Shin-Ōsaka Station construction update: Part 1*

A few pictures (2010.07) of the construction work in the concourse part of the station.
_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_

The Central Exit area is pretty much a construction zone now:










Same location in March 2010, before construction began:










The _Midori no Madoguchi_ (staffed ticket counter area) is now relocated to this temporary setup.










Because of the construction, they sealed off the Sennari Hyōtan monument. This is supposed to be a replica of the battle standard used by Toyotomi Hideyoshi and is fairly famous—they have station signage (see the top left of the picture) that directs visitors to it. For now, though, all they have are these posters on the columns.


----------



## quashlo

*MY FIRST AOMORI posters*

Campaign posters. Tourism is always big business for Shinkansen, so the JR’s put a lot of effort into getting people to do leisure trips. JR East’s campaign for the Shin-Aomori extension is geared at trying to get Tōkyōites to visit Aomori, but other examples include JR Central’s “Let’s Go to Kyōto” campaign, JR West’s “DISCOVER WEST” campaign featuring Nakama Yukie, and JR Kyūshū’s campaign featuring Konishi Manami (a Kagoshima native).

“Ikarugaseki Station”









“Shiriyazaki Lighthouse”









“_Nebuta_ Festival”









“Lake Towada”









“Suwa Ranch”









“Tsugaru Shamisen”


----------



## chornedsnorkack

quashlo said:


> Infrastructure-wise, they would just need to physically connect the tracks and get some new rolling stock that are compatible at both 50 Hz and 60 Hz electrification…


Er, Tokyo-Osaka-Hakata-Kagoshima Shinkansen is 60 Hz throughout!


----------



## quashlo

*Tōhoku Shinkansen Hayabusa service and E5 series to debut March 5*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2010/20101107.pdf



> On March 5, 2011, we will debut the new high-speed Shinkansen E5 series as the _Hayabusa_ service, beginning operations at 300 kph, the highest operating speed in Japan. The new train is an amalgamation of cutting-edge technologies, and features improved environmental performance, running performance, and comfort. We will also introduce our GranClass seat class, providing a high-grade service and a high-quality and casual private travel space that has yet to be seen in railways.
> 
> *Regarding the Hayabusa*
> 
> Start of revenue service: Saturday, March 5, 2011
> Number of services and range:
> Tōkyō — Shin-Aomori: 2 roundtrips
> Tōkyō — Sendai: 1 roundtrip
> 
> Maximum speed: 300 kph (Utsunomiya — Morioka)
> Journey time: The fastest train will make it between Tōkyō and Shin-Aomori in 3h10m
> Travel time comparison from Tōkyō:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Time Period            To Shin-Aomori   To Hirosaki     To Hakodate     Notes
> Current                3h59m            4h40m           5h58m           Includes transfer time at Hachinohe
> 2010.12.14-2011.03.04  3h23m (-0h36m)   4h13m           5h45m (-0h13m)  Time reduction is compared to current; Times to Hirosaki and Hakodate include transfer time at Shin-Aomori
> 2011.03.05-            3h10m (-0h49m)   3h55m (-0h45m)  5h32m (-0h26m)  Time reduction is compared to current; Times to Hirosaki and Hakodate include transfer time at Shin-Aomori
> 
> 
> Other:
> With the start of _Hayabusa_ services, we will modify the origin / destination of some _Hayate_ trains starting March 5:
> _Hayate 12_ will begin at Morioka instead of Shin-Aomori.
> _Hayate 36_ will begin at Shin-Aomori instead of Morioka.
> The Shin-Aomori — Morioka section of _Hayate 36_ will operate daily between December 4 and March 4 as a “seasonal” service.
> 
> *Regarding the new high-speed Shinkansen E5 series*
> 
> Formation: 10 cars (Cars 1-8 are regular cars, Car 9 is a green car, Car 10 is the GranClass car)
> Capacity: 731 pax (658 regular seats, 55 green-car seats, 18 GranClass seats)
> Maximum speed: 320 kph (slated for late FY2012)
> Cutting-edge technologies: Incorporated throughout the train, dramatically improving comfort, environmental performance, and running performance. For passenger comfort, the train is the first Shinkansen train to feature a new type of full-active suspension on all cars of the train, further improving ride comfort. For environmental performance, the train features a low-noise pantograph, bogie covers, a long nose, and other features to reduce noise.
> *Regarding GranClass*
> Through a variety of amenities, the GranClass seats offer a comfortable travel environment.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> GranClass           Green car
> Capacity (pax)                           18                  55
> Seat pitch (mm)                         1,300               1,160
> Effective seat width (mm)                520                 475
> Armrest width (side/center) (mm)       94/240              70/140
> Partitions?                               Y                   N
> Reading light                          Movable             Movable
> Tray table (mm)                        500x250             400x250
> (slides fwd/back)     (no sliding)
> Seat back (reclining angle)          Electric, 45°        Hand-op, 31°
> Seat sliding / tilting                 Eletric             Electric
> (tilting only)
> Legrest                                Electric            Electric
> Footrest                               Electric              None
> Headrest                               Hand-op              Hand-op
> Manipulation of seat shape        Back, seat, and leg    Seat and leg
> can move in concert   move separately
> or separately


Looks like they are going all guns blazing with the GranClass to compete against the airlines, a necessity given the distances and travel times. This will be the highest quality seat class anywhere on the Shinkansen network, more akin to first-class airplane seats.

*Hayabusa schedule (and connecting Super Hakuchō trains)*

Outbound (for Shin-Aomori, Hirosaki, Hakodate):


Code:


                     Hayabusa 1   Hayabusa 3   Hayabusa 5
Tōkyō                   08:12       09:36        21:36
Ueno                      ↓           ↓            ↓
Ōmiya                   08:37       10:01        22:01
Sendai (arr)            09:48       11:12        23:12
Sendai (dep)            09:50       11:14        =====
Furukawa                  ↓           ↓
Kurikama Kōgen            ↓           ↓
Ichinoseki                ↓           ↓
Mizusawa - Esashi         ↓           ↓
Kitakami                  ↓           ↓
Shin-Hanamaki             ↓           ↓
Morioka (arr)           10:32       11:56
Morioka (dep)           10:33       11:57
Iwate Numakunai           ↓           ↓
Ninohe                    ↓           ↓
Hachinohe                 ↓           ↓
Shichinohe Towada         ↓           ↓
Shin-Aomori             11:22       12:46
                        =====       =====

                        Super       Super
                      Hakuchō 15  Hakuchō 19
Shin-Aomori             11:35       13:03
Aomori (arr)            11:42       13:10
Aomori (dep)            11:51       13:17
Kanita                  12:20       13:41
Tsugaru Imabetsu          ↓           ↓
Tappi Kaitei              ↓           ↓
Shiriuchi                 ↓           ↓
Kikonai                 13:08       14:34
Goryōkaku                 ↓           ↓ 
Hakodate                13:44       15:10
                        =====       =====

Inbound (for Shin-Aomori, Morioka, Tōkyō):


Code:


                                                 Super
                                               Hakuchō 40
Hakodate                                         15:55
Goryōkaku                                          ↓
Kikonai                                          16:31
Shiriuchi                                        16:39
Tappi Kaitei                                       ↓
Tsugaru Imabetsu                                   ↓
Kanita                                           17:22
Aomori (arr)                                     17:45
Aomori (dep)                                     17:51
Shin-Aomori                                      17:56
                                                 =====

                     Hayabusa 2   Hayabusa 4   Hayabusa 6
Shin-Aomori                         06:10        18:14
Shichinohe Towada                     ↓            ↓
Hachinohe                           06:34          ↓
Ninohe                                ↓            ↓
Iwate Numakunai                       ↓            ↓
Morioka (arr)                       07:03        19:03
Morioka (dep)                       07:04        19:04
Shin-Hanamaki                         ↓            ↓
Kitakami                              ↓            ↓
Mizusawa - Esashi                     ↓            ↓
Ichinoseki                            ↓            ↓
Kurikama Kōgen                        ↓            ↓
Furukawa                              ↓            ↓
Sendai (arr)                        07:47        19:47
Sendai (dep)            06:25       07:49        19:49
Ōmiya                   07:35       08:59        20:59
Ueno                      ↓           ↓            ↓
Tōkyō                   08:00       09:24        21:24
                        =====       =====        =====

the _Hayabusa_ service will skip Ueno completely.

JR East also just released the fare structure for the _Hayabusa_ service (see here). Fares for primary trip ends:









_Source: JR East_

The limited express fare is about ¥500 more for the _Hayabusa_ than for the _Hayate_, and then the special car fee for GranClass seats is about ¥5,000 more than the green car fee (_Hayabusa_ or _Hayate_).

For Tōkyō to Shin-Aomori, as an example:

_Hayate_
Regular seat: ¥16,370
Green car: ¥20,860

_Hayabusa_
Regular seat: ¥16,870
Green car: ¥21,360
GranClass: ¥26,360


----------



## quashlo

chornedsnorkack said:


> Er, Tokyo-Osaka-Hakata-Kagoshima Shinkansen is 60 Hz throughout!


Yes, I misread your question. I was talking about a full north-south line, carrying it north past Tōkyō.


----------



## foxmulder

Those seats look nice What is the cost?


----------



## quashlo

*Hachinohe, Shichinohe disappointed with Hayabusa stopping patterns*
http://www.asahi.com/travel/rail/news/TKY201011110497.html



> The _Hayabusa_ service will debut next year on March 5. On November 11, JR East made an announcement that the start of service had been decided for the new E5 series _Hayabusa_ trains to be introduced after the full opening of the Tōhoku Shinkansen. At the start, the there will be two roundtrips daily between Shin-Aomori and Tōkyō, completing a one-way journey in as little as three hours and ten minutes. In an effort to maximize point-to-point speed, of the total four trains across both directions, only one will stop at Hachinohe Station, and none will stop at Shichinohe Towada Station. Locals couldn't hide their disappointment.
> 
> In addition to the two roundtrips between Shin-Aomori and Tōkyō, there will also be one additional _Hayabusa_ roundtrip between Sendai and Tōkyō. The trains will operate at 300 kph (Morioka — Utsunomiya), joining the San'yō Shinkansen as the fastest in Japan. The journey time for the fastest trip between Shin-Aomori and Tōkyō will be three hours and ten minutes—ten minutes faster than the _Hayate_ services that will debut with the opening of the full line on December 4.
> 
> In addition, starting March 5, the departure time for the first train departing from Shin-Aomori will be pushed forward to 6:10 am, and with the addition of the _Hayabusa_ services, passengers doing daytrips will be able to stay in Tōkyō for a total of ten hours and 40 minutes—27 minutes longer than before. Overall convenience will also improve, as trips between Hirosaki and Tōkyō, which require a transfer to conventional trains, will take as little as three hours, 49 minutes (inbound to Tōkyō).
> 
> With the start of _Hayabusa_ services, the number of trains connecting Shin-Aomori and Tōkyō will increase from 15 trains in each direction after the opening of the full Shinkansen line to 17 trains in each direction. Meanwhile, only one _Hayabusa_ train, in the inbound direction, will stop at Hachinohe, at least for the time being. No _Hayabusa_ trains will stop at Shichinohe Towada. While the number of trains stopping at the station won't have changed from when the full line opens in December, the news is a tough pill to swallow for local governments around the station, which had been hoping the _Hayabusa_ would stop at the station.
> 
> Ishida Tōru, Transport Department chief at JR East's Morioka Office, explained, "We made the decision by balancing point-to-point speed between the Greater Tōkyō area and Aomori with local requests to have the train stop." The railway will now gradually begin increasing the number of _Hayabusa_ services and plans to begin revenue service operations at 320 kph (the fastest speed in the country) in spring 2013. In regards to stops, the railway says it will make decisions as the time comes to revise train schedules.
> 
> According to the _Hayabusa_ fare structure also released the same day, between Shin-Aomori and Tōkyō, tickets for the _Hayabusa_ will cost ¥16,870 (distance fare + limited express fee, non-peak reserved seat), ¥500 more than the _Hayate_. The _Hayabusa_ features a special GranClass (capacity: 18 pax) that is an additional rank above the traditional green car seats. The GranClass section is designed for luxury and features electronically-controlled seat backs and other features, costing ¥26,360 between Shin-Aomori and Tōkyō.
> 
> *Sighs of disappointment*
> Hachinohe City, which will be served by only a single _Hayabusa_ train, bound for Tōkyō, couldn't hide its disappointment. In place of Mayor Kobayashi Makoto, who was on overseas business, Vice-Mayor Naraoka Shūichi commented, "I'm sure JR East weighed all the factors when making the decision, but for our city, which has been asking to have all trains stop, it's a disappointing outcome."
> 
> Chairman Fukushima Tetsuo of the Hachinohe Chamber of Commerce and Industry, which had stood by the city in lobbying for all trains to stop at the station, said, "I had a feeling things might turn out like this, and they finally did." Fukushima says that the railway never gave a definite response to his requests, and he got the impression that having all trains stop was going to be difficult. Given the "need for speed," Fukushima sucked up his disappointment, saying, "To some extent, it was unavoidable."
> 
> Mayor Komata Tsutomu of Shichinohe Town, home to Shichinohe Towada Station, was also dejected: "It's a huge disappointment." However, the Mayor remarked, "Shichinohe Towada Station is the gateway to Shimokita, and there'll be a lot of passengers coming through for business related to the nuclear power industry. I hope we can create a station that will make JR think twice about skipping us the next time they have to revise the schedules."
> 
> Meanwhile, Aomori Prefecture Governor Mimura released his comments praising the news: "The high-speed transport network will expand further, and we anticipate benefits in a wide variety of areas. We want to make the best of this once-in-a-lifetime opportunity, so I hope to further strengthen coordination with local jurisdictions and related groups." The Governor did not make any remarks regarding the trains skipping Hachinohe and Shichinohe Towada.


TV Tōkyō news report on the announcement of the start date:





_Source: *senna5706* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Replacement of overhead catenary picks up pace in preparation for Hokkaidō Shinkansen*
http://mainichi.jp/hokkaido/seikei/news/20101110ddlk01020226000c.html



> In preparation for the FY2015 opening of the Shin-Aomori — Shin-Hakodate section of the Hokkaidō Shinkansen, replacement of overhead catenary on track sections shared with JR Hokkaidō’s conventional lines is picking up pace.
> 
> On November 9, work began at Omonai Tunnel No. 2 (1,218 m in length) in Shiriuchi Town and at other locations starting at 12:00 am, when train operations end for the day. Workers used a special railcar to replace approx. 1,200 m of the catenary supporting the live wire that supplies the electricity to pantographs. Shinkansen catenary is stiffer and lighter than the catenary for conventional lines, ensuring improved contact with the pantograph to provide a stable supply of electricity.
> 
> JR Hokkaidō was retained by the Japan Railway Construction, Transport and Technology Agency (JRTT) for the replacement of overhead catenary on 30 km of the approx. 84 km section between Kikonai and Shin-Nakaoguni Signal Station (Aomori), and has been carrying out the work since March of this year. JR Hokkaidō will not be replacing overhead catenary on the remainder of the section, which is comprised of the Seikan Tunnel. The rewiring will continue until 2014.


_Hokkaidō Shimbun_ video (2010.10.22).






The Hokkaidō Shinkansen is the extension of the Tōhoku Shinkansen from Shin-Aomori to Hokkaidō. The basic plan for the first phase to Shin-Hakodate is to lay dual-gauge track on the Tsugaru Kaikyō Line (including the Seikan Tunnel), which was built to Shinkansen standards (but with conventional narrow gauge), between Kikonai in Hokkaidō and Shin-Nakaoguni Signal Station in Aomori. From there, the line will likely continue as a full-standard Shinkansen line all the way to Sapporo. Construction on the Shin-Aomori — Shin-Hakodate section began in 2005. Construction on the Shin-Hakodate — Sapporo section was originally slated to start in FY2009, but that has since been delayed. There are additional proposals to extend the line past Sapporo to Asahikawa.

Map:








_Source: Wikipedia_

An abridged cab view from a 789 series _Super Hakuchō_ limited express between Kanita Station in Aomori and through the Seikan Tunnel to Kikonai in Hokkaidō.





_Source: *syaso* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Tour participants get a sneak peek at Hokkaidō Shinkansen construction*
http://www.jiji.com/jc/c?g=soc_30&k=2010111000258



> Construction work is proceeding on the Hokkaidō Shinkansen with a target opening date of FY2015, and a tour of the construction sites was recently held in Hokuto City. The Hokkaidō Government Oshima General Subprefectural Bureau organized the event in an effort to increase public interest and support for the Hokkaidō Shinkansen.
> 
> Approx. 30 participants visited three construction sites for a general car yard, a bridge, and a tunnel. The participants learned about the importance of temperature management of concrete materials due to Hokkaidō's cold climate, and experienced the surprisingly narrow width of one of the tunnels, where they have yet to lay down the rail.
> 
> One man who came from Hakodate City to participate was surprised: "I never knew that they had made it this far in construction. Japan's technology is really something."


----------



## quashlo

*National government reveals JR's track usage fees to operate Hokuriku Shinkansen*
http://mainichi.jp/area/niigata/news/20101023ddlk15020029000c.html



> In regards to the Shinkansen lease fees (track usage fees) to be paid to the national government by JR as part of operating the Hokuriku Shinkansen (Nagano — Kanazawa) scheduled to open in FY2014, Niigata Prefecture governor Izumida Hirohiko held a press conference on October 22, announcing that after scrutizing administrative documents partially revealed to him by the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT), the estimated fees (at the time the calculations were conducted in 2008) were ¥49.4 billion annually. Up until now, the number being circulated was ¥24.7 billion annually, which the national government submitted in November 2008 to the ruling party at the time.
> 
> In order to reveal the assumptions behind the calculation of the estimated lease fees, Niigata Prefecture had requested that the MLIT disclose the information, later receiving a notice of publication in September and carefully scrutinizing the approx. 600-page document. The information disclosed was for the estimates at the time the analysis was conducted in 2008, and no later data was revealed. At the time, it's believed that the national government conducted discussions with JR and showed hard numbers to the ruling party, but the reasons behind why the two numbers are different is unknown.
> 
> The lease fees include necessary funds to cover the operating deficits of the parallel conventional lines whose management and operations will be transferred from JR to local prefectural governments, and Niigata Prefecture, which is likely to get stuck with an additional financial burden, is asking the national government to reallocate the lease fees locally.
> 
> After estimating the Prefectural Government's contribution to the operating deficit based on the disclosed information, Governor Izumida said that the Prefectural Government must ask the National Government to return a cumulative total of over ¥126 billion for the 30-year period after the Shinkansen opens.


----------



## quashlo

*Niigata Prefecture makes first payment for this year's Hokuriku Shinkansen construction costs*
http://mytown.asahi.com/areanews/niigata/TKY201010210453.html



> On October 21, Niigata Prefecture signed a tentative agreement with the Japan Railway Construction, Transport and Technology Agency (JRTT) to pay to the JRTT a portion (approx. ¥2.6 billion) of its share of this year's construction costs for the Hokuriku Shinkansen (scheduled opening in late FY2014). On October 12, Niigata Prefecture governor Izumida Hirohiko met face-to-face with JRTT director Ishikawa Hiroki and agreed to make the payment.
> 
> Of the approx. ¥16.3 billion in total requested by the JRTT as payment for work during this fiscal year, the Prefectural Government will submit the first installment of approx. ¥2.6 billion. The Prefectural Government plans to continue negotiations with the JRTT regarding the upcoming installments.
> 
> The Prefectural Government had been requesting that all trains stop at Jōetsu Station, but citing that the JRTT's construction plans have the station designed such that trains can pass without stopping, has been pushing to have the phrase "The construction plans are invalid" included in the agreement. No compromise was reached at the November 12 meeting, but Director Ishikawa requested execution of a tentative agreement. Accepting that it was only a tentative solution, Governor Izumida compromised and did not include the wording in the tentative agreement.


----------



## quashlo

*Ex-Hisatsu Orange Railway president tapped to head third-sector railway after Hokuriku Shinkansen opens*
http://mainichi.jp/area/niigata/news/20101030ddlk15020240000c.html



> On October 29, it was revealed that Niigata Prefecture advisor and previous president of Hisatsu Orange Railway (HQ: Yatsushiro City, Kumamoto Prefecture) Shimazu Tadahiro will serve as president of the railway company to operate the parallel _zairaisen_ (conventional line) that will be transferred out of JR management after the scheduled opening of the Hokuriku Shinkansen (Nagano — Kanazawa) in FY2014. On November 1, Niigata Prefecture governor Izumida Hirohiko and other officials held a sponsors' meeting and elected Shimazu as director, and Shimazu will formally enter his post as president at the directors' meeting later in the month, marking the official establishment of the new railway company.
> 
> The new company, the Niigata Prefecture Parallel Zairaisen Company, is a third-sector company funded by the Prefectural Government and the three cities of Jōetsu, Myōkō, and Itoigawa located along the subject rail lines, and the Prefectural Government has been advancing the selection process for the president of the new company, primarily focusing on candidates who have had experience in railway management.
> 
> The Hisatsu Orange Railway connecting Yatsushiro City in Kumamoto Prefecture and Satsuma ‒ Sendai City in Kagoshima Prefecture is a parallel _zairaisen_ created with the opening of the Kagoshima route of the Kyūshū Shinkansen. Shimazu served as president of the railway between 2005 and 2009.


The Niigata Prefectural Government and three city governments will invest a total of ¥150 million in the new company. Besides Shimazu, there are eight other people serving on the board of directors for the compay, including Niigata Prefecture vice-governor Ōno Hiroo, the vice-mayors of the three cities involved, and four individuals from the private sector, including the presidents of Sado Kisen (a ferry operator) and Hotel Toki Messe.

Cab view from an HSOR 100 series dieseul unit on the Hisatsu Orange Railway, between Shin-Yatsushiro and Sendai... A great way to enjoy the beautiful scenery of Kyūshū. 
_Source: *SuperExpress1* on YouTube_

Part 01 (Shin-Yatsushiro to Yatsushiro): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aue8aBVv03A&hd=1
Part 02 (Yatsushiro to Hinagu Onsen): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceevABMraPo&hd=1
Part 03 (Hinagu Onsen to Higo Tanoura): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeOwdZ7Vd8g&hd=1
Part 04 (Higo Tanoura to Sashiki): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7L03G5fWwI&hd=1
Part 05 (Sashiki to Minamata): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYBmJBS9OLw&hd=1
Part 06 (Minamata to Izumi): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FwyJYJpl48&hd=1
Part 07 (Izumi to Nodagō): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XiE8egjPnc&hd=1
Part 08 (Nodagō to Akune): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmsCMMtkYgg&hd=1
Part 09 (Akune to Nishikata): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPNfJmwPnsQ&hd=1
Part 10 (Nishikata to Kusamichi): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUOZIchkaHU&hd=1
Part 11 (Kusamichi to Sendai): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm1bNyOEtAU&hd=1


----------



## quashlo

*New third-sector railway for post-Shinkansen parallel zairaisen in Niigata Prefecture faces dilemma*
http://mainichi.jp/area/niigata/news/20101109ddlk15020031000c.html



> *Dilemma of stable business and passenger convenience*
> The new company that will operate the parallel conventional lines to be transferred out of JR ownership with the opening of the Hokuriku Shinkansen (Nagano — Kanazawa) in FY2014 will be inaugurated in late November. The management team has already been assembled for the third-sector railway operator funded by Niigata Prefecture and the three cities of Jōetsu, Myōkō, and Itoigawa, and the company's inauguration process has entered the final stages. It will be a start fraught with questions, including just how the company will be able to secure both stable business operations and passenger convenience.
> 
> *At the startline*
> On November 1, an inaugural sponsors' meeting for the new company, the Niigata Prefecture Parallel Zairaisen Company, was held, and the company statute and executive team were finalized. The Board of Directors' meeting will be held on November 19, and after a formal application for registry on November 22, the company will officially be in business.
> 
> Niigata Prefecture governor Izumida Hirohiko was did not take the moment lightly: "There are many questions to resolve, including fares, stations, and rolling stock, but the process of taking these elements and incorporating them into a specific business plan can finally begin. We've finally reached the start line."
> 
> Prefectural Government advisor Shimazu Tadahiro (65), who has experience serving as president of Kyūshū third-sector railway Hisatsu Orange Railway (HQ: Yatsushiro City, Kumamoto Prefecture), is expected to enter his post as president of the new company. The Board of Directors also includes Niigata Prefecture vice-governor and former Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) official Ōno Hiroo, vice-mayors from the three cities along the lines, and four individuals from the private sector.
> 
> *A complicated set of circumstances*
> All across Japan, the parallel _zairaisen_ (conventional lines) that have been transferred to local management with the opening of the planned extensions to the Shinkansen network are all faced with a tough financial situation. Even Hisatsu Orange Railway, where Shimazu served as president between 2005 and 2009, has been troubled by poor ridership performance and unable to get itself out of the red.
> 
> In April of this year, Shimazu was brought in by the Prefectural Government as an advisor, assisting in the creation of a business plan for the parallel _zairaisen_ in Niigata Prefecture. Shimazu points out, "Niigata's parallel _zairaisen_ are under a complicated set of circumstances, and the environment is more difficult than for other prefectures."
> 
> The complicated situation is caused by two factors. First, the new company will inherit management of the Shin'etsu Line from JR East and the Hokuriku Line from JR West. The lines have different track design and electrification, and the new railway must coordinate diligently with both JR companies in order to establish a business structure as a single company.
> 
> The second factor is the lack of population along the lines, as Niigata's sections of the Hokuriku and Shin'etsu Lines don't pass through the prefectural capital. Over half of the passengers on these sections are high-school students and the elderly. According to estimates by the Prefectural Government, there were 2,160 average daily passengers on both lines in 2007, but it's expected that this will drop to 1,960 in 2015 and 1,720 in 2024 after the Shinkansen opening due to declining birth rates.
> 
> *¥78 billion deficit?*
> After inauguration, the new company will begin investigations into specific issues that have up until now been pushed off to the side, including retention of personnel with specialized skills and knowledge; improvements to stations, command centers, and other facilities; discussion of the number of train services and fare structure; and procurement of rolling stock. Governor Izumida stresses, "We can't have high-school students' commuter passes doubling in price or other things like that... It's a given that we will make this an easy-to-use transport mode for locals." However, the issues above are rife with difficulties.
> 
> According to the parallel _zairaisen_ business plan compiled in July by the Prefectural Government together with experts, the railway was expected to operate at a cumulative deficit of ¥30 billion to ¥60 billion for the 30-year period after opening. In October, the Prefectural Government later released a new financial analysis based on information disclosed by the MLIT, estimating that the cumulative deficit would surpass ¥78 billion for the 30-year period. The critical element in resolving the deficit is whether or not the Prefectural Government's proposal to the MLIT to locally reallocate the Shinkansen lease fees paid by JR to the national government will go through or not.
> 
> *Parallel zairaisen*
> Since limited expresses and other high-speed trains will be shifted to the Shinkansen lines after the opening of planned extensions to the Shinkansen network, the original _zairaisen_ (conventional line) is taken out of JR management and entrusted to local jurisdictions. For the Hokuriku Shinkansen, the parallel _zairaisen_ within Niigata Prefecture consist of the section of JR West's Hokuriku Line between Naoetsu and the border with Toyama Prefecture (60.6 km) and the section of JR East's Shin'etsu Line between Naoetsu and the border with Nagano Prefecture (38.1 km).


TV Asahi news feature on the Hokuriku Shinkansen (Japanese only).
This is a good introduction to the significance of this line, which is the extension of the already opened "Nagano" Shinkansen, eventually connecting Tōkyō, Nagano, Toyama, and Kanazawa (eventually Ōsaka as well, but that part isn't covered in this report). 

Part 1
A general overview of the Hokuriku Shinkansen and what effect the opening of the first phase (Nagano Shinkansen) has had on Karuizawa, particularly on the Karuizawa Prince Shopping Plaza (a giant outlet mall) and demand for homes in the area.





Part 2
More on Karuizawa, focusing on the visitor landmarks and tourism aspects. One of the largest draws for this line will be tourism.





Part 3
A look at how the Nagano Shinkansen has switched fates for Sakudaira Station (Saku City) and Komoro Station (Komoro City). While Sakudaira boomed due to the Shinkansen connection, with farmfields turning into malls, Komoro saw its former influence decline as business and residents moved to Sakudaira. Also some discussion of Shinkansen commuters who take the train to their job in Tōkyō. This ability to completely turn the tables on the vitality of local jurisdictions is frequently cited as one of the problems with the Shinkansen extensions.





Part 4
A tour of Kanazawa and Ishikawa Prefecture landmarks and tourist spots.





Part 5
More on Ishikawa Prefecture tourism.


----------



## quashlo

*Ishikawa Prefecture debates zairaisen plan after Hokuriku Shinkansen opening*
http://www.asahi.com/travel/rail/news/OSK201010300129.html



> With the opening of the Kanazawa extension of the Hokuriku Shinkansen approaching in late FY2014, a meeting sponsored by the Ishikawa Prefecture Federation of Workers' Committes and others to discuss the issues surrounding the Shinkansen and the parallel _zairaisen_ (conventional rail line) was held inside Kanazawa City on October 30.
> 
> The Prefectural Government's transport policy officials explained the benefits of the opening of the Shinkansen and the upcoming schedule. The Prefectural Government revealed demand and revenue-cost forecasts assuming that approx. 21 km of the parallel _zairaisen_ from the border with Toyama Prefecture leading all the way to Kanazawa Station were transferred out of JR management and operated by a third-sector railway company. Compared to FY2007, passengers such as commuters to work and school would be seven percent lower in the opening year FY2014 and 16 percent lower in FY2023. Forecasts were also revealed that indicate that the cumulative deficit will grow to approx. ¥2.5 billion in a ten-year period, even assuming that the third-sector railway does not assume any investment burden in the acquisition of railway infrastructure and assets.


----------



## quashlo

*Land acquisition in Ishikawa Prefecture for Hokuriku Shinkansen complete*
http://www.toyama.hokkoku.co.jp/subpage/H20101103101.htm



> For the Nagano — Kanazawa (Hakusan General Car Yard) on the Hokuriku Shinkansen targeted for an opening in late FY2014, land acquisition for the Kanazawa — Hakusan General Car Yard section is now complete. The Japan Railway Construction, Transport and Technology Agency (JRTT) signed contracts with landowners by November 2. Land acquisition for the section from the border with Toyama Prefecture all the way to Kanazawa Station is already complete, and the Ishikawa Prefectural Government has now acquired all the approved land within Ishikawa Prefecture. The Prefectural Government and other officials plan to make determined steps towards the construction and opening of the Shinkansen line to Kanazawa.
> 
> The land acquired consists of 45.5 ha along the 11.8 km section between Kanazawa and Hakusan General Car Yard. The land stretches across Kanazawa City, Nonoichi Town, and Hakusan City, with a total of 1,022 landowners. The total cost for the land acquisition, including compensation for the cost of relocating factories, homes, and signs, is approx. ¥34.1 billion.
> 
> After the construction implementation plan for the Toyama — Kanazawa (Hakusan General Car Yard) section was approved by the National Government in April 2005, Ishikawa Prefecture was contracted by JRTT and began negotiations for the land.
> 
> At the time, Ishikawa Prefecture was aiming for completion of the acquisition process by the end of FY2009, but negotiations stalled due to a condominium parking facility in Kanazawa City and a land inheritance issue in Hakusan City. As a result, at the end of FY2009, 99.93% of the approved land had been acquired. This fiscal year, the JRTT made preparations for land expropriation, given that the discussions had reached a stalemate.
> 
> Of the ¥170 billion in project costs this year for planned Shinkansen extension projects, ¥14.9 billion has been allocated as Ishikawa Prefecture's share and construction is underway at all eleven construction segments that have already broken ground.


----------



## quashlo

*Hokuriku Economic Federation and Japan Business Federation push for Hokuriku Shinkansen extension to Ōsaka*
http://www.sankeibiz.jp/business/news/101026/bsg1010261928012-n1.htm



> At a panel discussion held in Toyama City on October 26, the Hokuriku Economic Federation (Hokkeiren) and the Japan Business Federation (Keidanren) both agreed that the Hokuriku Shinkansen extension beyond the already under construction Nagano — Kanazawa section should begin as quickly as possible.
> 
> At a press conference, Keidanren chairman Yonekura Hiromasa stressed, "The most important thing is connecting it to the Kansai area. If we only do a half-decent job, we can't harness the full economic benefits of the line." Hokkeiren chairman Nagahara Isao also stressed his intention to strengthen lobbying efforts to work towards a speedy extension: "I hope to lobby the national government to break ground as soon as possible."
> 
> At the panel discussion, the Hokkeiren declared its positions on environmental issues and infrastructure improvements such as port facilities. The Keidanren reported on the CEO summit at the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation (APEC) conference to be held in November.


Hokuriku Shinkansen alignment. Black is the Nagano Shinkansen already opened. Red is the section under construction and scheduled for an opening in FY2014. The solid blue line all the way to Tsuruga is the section that has been requested for approval, but only the elevated structure at Fukui Station has been approved and constructed. The dotted blue line is the last segment connecting to Ōsaka, for which no official alignment has been determined.









_Source: Hokuriku Shinkansen Construction Promotion Alliance_


----------



## quashlo

*N700 Sakura does maximum-speed test run on Kyūshū Shinkansen*
http://kyushu.yomiuri.co.jp/news/national/20101105-OYS1T00220.htm



> During test runs between Kumamoto and Shin-Tosu on November 4, the N700 series to be used on _Sakura_ and other services when the full length of the Kyūshū Shinkansen's Kagoshima route opens in March of next year achieved the line's maximum operating speed of 260 kph for the first time. Around 2:35 pm during the fourth roundtrip, the N700 series train reached 260 kph inside the Shin-Tabaruzaka tunnel approx. 10 km from Kumamoto Station. Afterwards, the train sprinted across the Chikugo Plain. The train will now conduct test runs at 260 kph on the Kumamoto — Shin-Yatsushiro and Shin-Tosu — Hakata sections.


Kagoshima Television (KTS) news report (2010.11.04):





_Source: *senna5706* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Free-Gauge Train project to look at track improvements to resolve curve negotiation issues*
http://www.nishinippon.co.jp/wordbox/display/7727/



> The situation for practical development of the Free-Gauge Train (FGT, a variable-gauge train), which will become the lifeline of the Kyūshū Shinkansen's West Kyūshū (Nagasaki) route, has become such that officials are not sure whether the technology will make it in time for the target opening date of spring 2018. Running on curves has been identified as a problem for the FGT, and at a September meeting, the Variable Gauge Technology Assessment Committee revealed a new development plan that incorporates track improvements, saying "overcoming the issue through rolling stock development alone is difficult." However, there is no guarantee that the issue can be resolved with track improvements, and Saga Prefecture, which is spearheading the effort to construct the Shinkansen, is getting worried that the opening may be delayed.
> 
> "Full-standard" Shinkansen such as the San'yō Shinkansen have wider track gauges and tunnel diameters than conventional lines. However, the West Kyūshū route (Hakata — Nagasaki) will be constructed as a "super limited express" that runs on conventional lines.
> 
> In order to make use of the full-standard Kyūshū Shinkansen's Kagoshima route between Hakata and Shin-Tosu, trains will need to switch gauge to conventional gauge at Shin-Tosu. According to the Saga Prefrecture Shinkansen Promotion Section, "Introduction of rolling stock that can through-service onto both Shinkansen and conventional lines despite the track gauge differences is a major prerequisite to the opening of the line."
> 
> Work on the first-generation bogies of the FGT began in 1997. At the time, the plan was to finish development by 2007, but overcoming problems with vibration and when negotiating curves has proven difficult. Even as the project enters its 13th year with a total of ¥24 billion in National Government funding already invested, practical development of the technology still remains uncertain.
> 
> ===========
> 
> Why does the train's operating performance on curves get worse?
> 
> According to the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) Technology Development Office, Shinkansen trains are heavier than conventional-line limited expresses in order to provide them with enough horsepower for high-speed running, and as a result, the distance between the wheels (the wheelbase) becomes longer. The lighter the train and the shorter the wheelbase, the easier and faster it can negotiate small curves. For a heavy train with a large wheelbase, however, the centrifugal forces on the train become larger and the train must lower its speed to negotiate the curve.
> 
> In other words, the FGT must overcome two issues at opposition with each other—the need for high-speed running like the Shinkansen and the need to negotiate conventional-line track curves like a limited express. These two factors are the primary reasons for the delay in the development of the technology.
> 
> The train, which has gone through multiple improvements, achieved the goals of stable running: (1) 270 kph running on Shinkansen sections, and (2) 130 kph running on straight sections of conventional-line track. However, when negotiating conventional-line curves the train must lower its speed to 40 kph slower than existing limited expresses, negating the "Shinkansen effect" that would otherwise mean a reduction in journey times over limited expresses.
> 
> The Democratic Party of Japan (DPJ) administration, which is cautious about large public works projects, had originally said at the budget review process for major projects in November of last year that "a decision on whether or not to continue development of the technology would come in summer 2010" (Mikazuki Taizō, at the time Parliamentary Secretary for Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism). However, a budget appropriation of approx. ¥1.9 billion for FGT development costs was included in the DPJ budget proposal for next fiscal year, and the project was allowed to continue.
> 
> But will the issues be resolved by conversion to continuous welded rail (reducing the joints in the track) and trackbed improvements at grade crossings and bridges? The MLIT's Technology Development Office says, "We have no specific data on how much the situation will improve through the (track) improvements." In other words, the track improvements will require additional technology development.
> 
> Vice-Chief of the Saga Prefecture Development Department Sakamoto Yōsuke was optimistic: "We've already achieved our goals for straight-track high-speed running, and the only remaining technology development is curve negotiation." However, Sakamoto was also anxious: "All we can do is pray that practical development of the FGT will make it in time for the Shinkansen opening."


Recent pictures of the second-generation experimental FGT, in transport on the San'yō Main Line, being hauled by electric locomotive. The train was bound for Kawasaki Heavy Industries' Hyōgo plant in Kōbe.
_Source: http://blog.qlep.com/blog.php/tetsu-sha/_

At Fukugawa Station:




























At Hatsukaichi Station:










GCT01-203. GCT stands for "Gauge Convertible Train."










GCT01-202










GCT01-201. Apparently, the train's real bogies have been temporarily switched out.



















At Kaitaichi Station:


----------



## quashlo

*JRTT surplus profits could go towards Shinkansen construction, parallel conventional lines*
http://www.shinmai.co.jp/news/20101103/KT101102ATI090009000022.htm



> As part of a new support strategy for parallel conventional lines across Japan—including the section of the Shin'etsu Line north of Nagano scheduled to be transferred out of JR management after the opening of the Nagano — Kanazawa section of the Hokuriku Shinkansen—a plan is surfacing within the current administration and ruling party to establish a fund using a portion of the ¥1 trillion in surplus profits under the possession of the Japan Railway Construction, Transport and Technology Agency (JRTT), an Independent Administrative Corporation. The news was revealed on November 2.
> 
> When the national railways were privatized in 1987, a special "Business Stability Fund" was established for the three "island railways" (JR Hokkaidō, JR Shikoku, and JR Kyūshū), which were expected to have difficulties staying afloat. The fund set aside between ¥200 billion and ¥600 billion for each of the three railways, which are using the money from the fund to cover operating deficits. The current administration and ruling party are currently considering ways to increase funding sources, including increasing the fund money using the JRTT's surplus profits or establishing a similar fund for parallel conventional lines.
> 
> Meanwhile, also on November 2, a lobbying association formed of the 18 prefectures involved in the remaining planned extensions to the Shinkansen network issued an emergency proposal calling for the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism and the Democratic Party of Japan (DPJ) to use the surplus profits towards Shinkansen construction, as well as a safety net for parallel conventional lines. Director Okuda Ken (Lower House, Ishikawa District 1) of the DPJ's Diet Members Association for Promoting the Planned Shinkansen Extensions (Representative: Former Prime Minister Hata Tsutomu) said the administration was "receptive" to using the surplus money to help stabilize the business of the three island railways and JR Freight, as well as for funding support for parallel convetional lines.
> 
> In the April budget review of major projects, it was determined that the JRTT surplus should be returned to the National Treasury, and the Board of Audit of Japan pointed out that the money amounted to approx. ¥1.2 trillion. Minister of Finance Noda Yoshihiko expressed his intentions to reuse the surplus as a general fund in next fiscal year's budget proposal, and discussions are underway with the MLIT. In order to return the money to the National Treasury, a legislative change is needed, and discussions with opposition parties such as the Liberal Democratic Party (LDP), which is considering submitting it's own proposal, have become critical.


----------



## quashlo

*Kiha 181 series Hamakaze retired*

These are JNR-era DMUs manufactured between 1968 and 1972. Over the years, they've been used on various services, but their last stronghold has been JR West's _Hamakaze_ limited expresses between Ōsaka and Kasumi (Hyōgo Prefecture), Hamasaka (Hyōgo Prefecture), and Tottori (Tottori Prefecture) via the Tōkaidō Line, San'yō Line, Bantan Line, and San'in Main Line. Last day of regular service was 2010.11.06, replaced by the new Kiha 189 series trains the following day.

First, some classic clips of the trains, particularly the older scenes with the older Amarube Viaduct. This was a famous spot for railfans nestled between the mountains and the ocean, but the red steel viaduct was replaced with a concrete version in August 2010.





_Source: *ISO8* on YouTube_

Another assortment of scenic shots.





_Source: *TripletSilylene* on YouTube_

Some clips at Kasumi Station on the San'in Main Line... While technically part of Hyōgo, this is on the opposite coast of Japan from Kōbe, and has a very small-townish / rural flavor.





_Source: *ayokoi* on YouTube_

Farewell at Ōsaka, where many fans gathered to catch the last few units in service.





_Source: *marumayaeetetsudou* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Kiha 189 series enters service*

New series of trains (21 cars total in seven three-car formations) to replace the now-retired Kiha 181 series on the _Hamakaze_ limited express.

Clips from the first day (2010.11.07) at Ōsaka Station:





_Source: *panacealand* on YouTube_

Between Hase and Ikuno on the Bantan Line:





_Source: *tikyuutekutonikusu* on YouTube_

Pictures:
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_

Three-car unit. All seats are regular class.










Lightweight stainless steel body, but ends are steel and borrow from Kiha 122 and Kiha 127 series design to absorb energy in offset collisions. The trains are wide-bodied to secure as much passenger space as possible. Trains can be coupled together, frequently in six-car formations on the _Hamakaze_ services, so the end doors allow for unrestricted passage between the units.










Color is _akane-iro_ (madder red) and designed to match the natural environment along the line, which has a lot of green.










Right door is for staff only.










Interior design incoporates many of the basic barrier-free elements, including multi-function toilet and multi-purpose room. Other amenities include larger LED information displays and electrical outlets for laptops and other electronic devices.










Wheelchair area is designed as a single stand-alone seat.










Pretty standard design for the operator's cab.










Each car is equipped with a diesel engine. The trains are designed to be able to keep up with JR West's "urban network" EMUs on the Ōsaka — Himeji section, and can operate at 130 kph when three or more cars are coupled together.










Lightweight bolsterless bogies, single powered axle.










Sink










Multi-function toilet


----------



## quashlo

*MLIT survey shows 90 percent in favor of maglev*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/1113/NGY201011130001.html



> On November 12, the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) announced the results of a survey of experts regarding the social impacts of the maglev Chūō Shinkansen being planned by JR Central. Close to 90 percent of respondents were in favor of constructing the line. However, 41% of respondents said the project "would further accelerate the population influx in cities," topping out the 38% who said the project "would have no impact on population movement."
> 
> The survey targeted approx. 100 experts nationwide in academia and industry. The survey was conducted twice, in August and October.
> 
> Looking at the most recent survey in October, when respondents were asked whether the the maglev should be extended further than just the Tōkyō — Ōsaka corridor, 48% said that the Tōkyō — Ōsaka section was sufficient, while another 40% said they should extend the project further. The MLIT later grouped these two responses and said that 88 percent of respondents were in favor of the project. Only a small minority, 9%, said that they had doubts about the Tōkyō — Ōsaka section.
> 
> In regards to the project's effect on air routes, approx. 80% of respondents believed that ridership on the maglev would help reduce the number of flights, freeing up slack and allowing for a more efficient use of landing slots. Close to 80% of respondents also believed that the opening of the maglev would allow for more stations on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen, increasing the number of passengers who commute via Shinkansen.


----------



## quashlo

*MLX01-1 maglev test car arrives at JR Central museum for permanent display*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/national/news/20101110-OYT1T00483.htm



> On November 9, the MLX01-1 superconducting maglev train was delivered to JR Central’s future SCMAGLEV and Railway Park, set to open at Kinjō Pier in Minato Ward, Nagoya City in March of next year with a collection of historic Shinkansen trains and other items.
> 
> The arrival marks the completion of deliveries of the 35 railcars and one Japanese National Railways (JNR) bus to be on display inside the museum building. It’s expected that placement of the remaining four railcars to be on open-air display will be complete sometime this month.
> 
> The MLX01-1 was used for running tests on the maglev test track in Yamanashi Prefecture from 1997 to 2004, clocking the world’s speed record (with passengers on board) of 581 kph in December 2003.
> 
> The nose of the train is a beak-shape known as a “double cusp,” designed to reduce air resistance. The car measures approx. 28 m in length. The body is made of a lightweight but strong aluminum alloy, propelling forward at super-fast speeds while floating on superconducting magnets placed on both sides.


NHK news report (2010.11.10):





_Source: *senna5706* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central up after railway says no capital increase for Chūō Shinkansen*
http://news.searchina.ne.jp/disp.cgi?y=2010&d=1028&f=business_1028_087.shtml



> Central Japan Railway Company (JR Central; TYO: 9022) is doing strong, based on revised performance projections that beat initial forecasts and receding anxiety over an increase in capital.
> 
> After the market closed on October 27, the railway announced its results for the second quarter, at the same time revising up its earnings forecast. The forecasted consolidated operating profit for the fiscal year ending March 2011 is ¥314 billion (¥289 billion in the original forecast and ¥293.4 billion the previous year). Consolidated net profit is forecasted to be ¥112 billion (¥97 billion in the original forecast and ¥91.7 billion the previous year). The railway says it is strengthening its profitability through focused introduction of the N700 series and other means.
> 
> In addition, Reuters and other news outlets reported that the railway said during the press conference that it would not increase capital to fund construction costs for the maglev Chūō Shinkansen, instead taking out loans or issuing corporate bonds. As a result, anxiety over the capital increase is dying down even further.
> 
> As of October 29, 10:33 am, JR Central shares were at ¥619,000 (+¥20,000).


----------



## quashlo

*Route selected for maglev Chūō Shinkansen, but still many hurdles*
http://www.toyokeizai.net/business/society/detail/AC/8c23ca62c6268236f718b668da325833/



> The maglev Chūō Shinkansen has crossed a huge hurdle in the process to a 2027 opening: On October 20, the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism's Transport Policy Council Chūō Shinkansen Subcommittee publicly announced a financial analysis that showed the economic benefits under the Southern Alps route (the "direct" route) for the maglev were the highest of the three alignments. The announcement is a de facto selection of the direct route for the maglev.
> 
> Of the three route options for the maglev, the battle was effectively between the Southern Alps route and the Inadani route which would have detoured north around the Southern Alps. From the standpoint of travel times and project costs, JR Central has said, "There is no route option except the direct route." Meanwhile, Nagano Prefecture, located along the proposed line, had been pushing for the Inadani route, which would have passed through the the Suwa area, the locus of Nagano's local manufacturing industry.
> 
> According to a subcommittee study, for the base-case Tōkyō — Ōsaka section, the direct route would cost ¥5.5 trillion but generate economic benefits of ¥8.4 trillion. Meanwhile, the Inadani route would cost ¥6.0 trillion and generate economic benefits of ¥7.5 trillion. The direct route, already shorter distance-wise and cheaper to construct, would generate a larger economic impact. Subcommittee chairman Ieda Hitoshi, a graduate professor at the University of Tōkyō, explains, "It's a critical finding, and we need to respect it."
> 
> *Nagano Prefecture, forsaken*
> JR Central plans to finance construction of the maglev Chūō Shinkansen entirely on its own. As a result, experts have said that overturning JR's preferred route would be difficult. However, just as for the planned extensions to the Shinkansen network, the maglev project must follow the schemes set forth under the Nationwide Shinkansen Railways Construction and Improvement Act ("Nationwide Shinkansen Act") in order to move forward through the process. The principle behind the Nationwide Shinkansen Act is regional stimulus, and JR Central can't just turn away Nagano Prefecture's requests at the door. So in the end, the railway left the decision up to the Transport Policy Council.
> 
> Officials from local jurisdictions now all sing the same tune: "That was the final decision." At a subcommittee meeting held in June of this year, then-governor of Nagano Prefecture, Murai Jin, avoided making a statement in favor of a particular route, instead commenting, "When they make their decision, they should be able to convince the rest of us (that it was the right one)."
> 
> At the meeting, Nagano neighbor Yamanashi Prefecture expressed its position for the first time, saying the direct route is the best, and the "betrayal" of Nagano Prefecture became more and more evident. Even within Nagano Prefecture, public favor wasn't necessarily for the Inadani Route. Iida City and the surrounding area, which is much more likely to get a station under the direct route, began playing its own tune. In the end, Nagano Prefecture had lost the will to overturn the superiority of the direct route.
> 
> With public support already evaporated in Nagano, the analysis of economic impacts, upheld as an "objective" means of comparison, sealed the deal. Nagano had run out of material to fight the direct route.
> 
> By the end of the year, the subcommittee will compile a mid-term report before finalizing their recommendations in the spring of next year. But this isn't the end. After the aligment is officially selected, the discussions between JR Central and local jurisdictions over station locations will become a heated debate. What role will the national government play in these talks? The maglev project is approaching its next hurdle.


----------



## quashlo

*Tsuru City asks Yamanashi governor to push for maglev station*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/chubu/yamanashi/101113/ymn1011130213001-n1.htm



> On November 13, Tsuru City mayor and chairman of the Maglev Chūō Shinkansen Fuji Hokuroku East Construction Promotion Council Kobayashi Yoshimitsu and four other city and town mayors requested that Governor Yokouchi Shōmei lobby the respective agencies and push for construction of a station and branch line in the Fuji East area. "Through construction of a station and branch line in this area, we can directly connect Mt. Fuji with the Greater Tōkyō area," said Kobayashi, re-emphasizing the benefits of the proposal. "I am hoping he can help steer the project to the Fuji East area."
> 
> On the 20th of last month, the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism's Transport Policy Council Chūō Shinkansen Subcommittee announced the results of a study that concluded the Southern Alps route connecting Tōkyō and Nagoya in a direct line was the most appropriate alignment. However, of the four areas in Yamanashi Prefecture that have petitioned to have a station, the Fuji East area is the first to begin lobbying efforts with the governor. The subcommittee is slated to compile a final report sometime in the spring of next year. The Fuji East area is hoping that plans regarding station location will surface during the environmental impact assessment stage, and made an early start in its lobbying efforts.


----------



## quashlo

*Shimo-Ina area residents concerned about maglev*
http://www.shinmai.co.jp/news/20101108/KT101107ATI090010000022.htm



> The Forum on Iida and the Maglev, a group formed of local residents in the Iida Shimo-Ina area who have concerns about the maglev Chūō Shinkansen project, held a learning session for the first time on November 7 in Iida City to discuss issues including the construction cost of the project and its effect on the area. Approx. 130 people participated, primarily from the Shimo-Ina area. Some attendees said that there is a need to have a forum where residents—both those in favor of the project as well as those who are more cautious—can debate the maglev project.
> 
> Three individuals gave lectures at the session. Chiba University of Commerce visiting professor of policy studies Hashiyama Reijirō has been listening in on the national government's Transport Policy Council subcommittee debating the project and questions the approx. ¥5.1 trillion construction cost estimated by JR Central for the Tōkyō — Nagoya section: "We don't know where they came up with this number." In contrast to Route C which goes straight through the Southern Alps, Hashiyama said, "In terms of passengers and goods distribution, Route B (the Suwa / Inadani detour) is more favorable for Nagano Prefecture."
> 
> In regards to the impact of electromagnetic (EM) radiation coming from the superconducting maglev equipment, JR Central has said that the levels are below World Health Organization (WHO) standards and there is no cause for concern. Ogino Kōya, a former lecturer at Kyōto University's School of Engineering, criticized JR, saying "it's explanations have been piecemeal," and said that the EM radiation would be at higher levels than the current Shinkansen.
> 
> Keiō University professor Kawamura Teruo, spokesperson for the Maglev Citizens' Network formed of residents of Nagano and Yamanashi Prefecture who are concerned about the maglev project, claimed, "The idea that this project will connect major cities and help spur revitalization is an illusion. In order to bring prosperity to areas, there needs to be locally-based efforts."
> 
> Forum spokesperson Katagiri Haruo (Iida City) remarked, "I hope we can continue to hold more of these learning sessions and strengthen our connections with residents living along the proposed route who are concerned about the maglev project."


----------



## quashlo

*Kami-Ina alliance pushes for investigation of analysis into MLIT's selection of Southern Alps route*
http://www.shinmai.co.jp/news/20101110/KT101109ATI090023000022.htm



> In the maglev Chūō Shinkansen project, the Kami-Ina Area Alliance (Chairman: Ina City mayor Shirotori Takashi), which has been lobbying for selection of Route B (the Suwa / Inadani detour), submitted a memorandum to the Nagano Prefectural Committee for Promoting Construction of the Maglev (Chaiman: Nagano Prefecture governor Abe Shūichi) asking it to independently investigate and respond to the analysis by the national government's Transport Policy Council subcommittee that identifies Route C through the Southern Alps as the preferred alignment. The request appears to be a move to get Governor Abe, who has been avoiding making any comments concerning the maglev route debate, to take a proactive role in the issue.
> 
> However, Kobayashi Toshihiro, chief of Nagano Prefecture's Transport Policy Section, the lead agency for the Prefectural Committee, says, "We have no materials or expertise to investigate the analysis, so it's impossible for us. However, we have accepted your request as opinion on the project."
> 
> At an October meeting, the subcommittee compiled an analysis that showed that Route C generated a better benefit-cost ratio and more substantial economic impacts. In response, the memorandum claims, "We cannot accept the analysis without investigating whether or not the various assumptions behind the calculations are appropriate." The memorandum also pointed out that there needs to be an investigation into whether or not the analysis also compares the functionality of each of the route options as an alternative to the Tōkaidō Shinkansen in the event of a major earthquake in the Tōkai area.
> 
> Chairman Shirotori said in an interview, "I suspect the basic data going into their assumptions is overly optimistic, so the results, such as the cost of tunnels, are flawed."
> 
> In 1989, the Prefectural Committee voted to push for Route B. But when some committee members began pushing for Route C at the full committee vote in May of this year, the committee refrained from identifying a specific preferred route, leading to backlash from the Kami-Ina Area Alliance and others.
> 
> Governor Abe has avoided making any remarks about which route should be selected, instead retaining his stance in requesting that the national government's subcommittee make a final decision based on impartial and objective debate.


----------



## quashlo

*Maglev a hot topic at San-En-Nanshin Summit*
http://mainichi.jp/area/nagano/news/20101113ddlk20010007000c.html



> The Eighteenth San-En-Nanshin Summit to discuss promoting coordination and exchange in the San-En-Nanshin area (comprised of Iida's Shimo-Ina area, Aichi Prefecture's Higashi-Mikawa area, and Shizuoka Prefecture's Enshū area) was held on November 12 in Iida City. Debates were also exchanged regarding the expected selection of the direct route (Route C) through the Southern Alps and the area around Iida City for the maglev Chūō Shinkansen, which JR Central hopes to open in in 2027.
> 
> A total of 28 city, village, and town mayors—including Iida City mayor Makino Mitsuo, Hamamatsu City mayor Suzuki Yasutomo, and Toyohashi City mayor Sahara Kōichi—and 47 private sector groups, a total of 800 people in all, attended the summit.
> 
> Mayor Makino urged for completion of the maglev as quickly as possible: "Large-scale transportation improvements are critical. With transport infrastructure as a cornerstone, I hope to work towards a spontaneous regional development that is designed to help create unity between the three areas." Meanwhile, Hamamatsu City mayor Suzuki Yasutomo welcomed the maglev: "The maglev is also a big issue for us. It's great news for the San-En-Nanshin region." Attendees later split into four working groups and exchanged opinions.


----------



## quashlo

*Some Kagoshima Line limited expresses to remain after Shinkansen opening*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/1113/SEB201011130053.html



> JR Kyūshū has decided that even after the opening of the full length of the Kyūshū Shinkansen's Kagoshima route next spring, it will retain a portion of the limited express trains running on the parallel Kagoshima Line. In particular, the _Ariake_ is a likely candidate. Although the railway's basic policy to eliminate limited express service after the Shinkansen opening hasn't changed, the effort is an attempt to provide a critical means of transport for residents along the line, fending off the shift of passengers to rivals Nishi-Nippon Railroad (Nishitetsu) and the various express bus companies.
> 
> The _Ariake_ operates primarily on the Kokura — Hakata — Kumamoto corridor. Of these, the railway is considering preserving the service on specific sections, including Hakata — Ōmuta (in Fukuoka Prefecture) and Hakata — Arao / Tamana (both in Kumamoto Prefecture). Based on the level of commuter crowding during the mornings and evenings and the need for access to early morning flights departing from Fukuoka Airport, the railway will hammer out the number of trains and sections to be retained. There is also a possibility of using different limited expresses or changing the name of the trains.
> 
> Shin-Ōmuta Station and Shin-Tamana Station on the Shinkansen are located away from both the center of these cities and the stations on the conventional line, making them somewhat inconvenient for local passengers. In addition, Ōmuta is the terminus of the Tenjin ‒ Ōmuta Line, Nishitetsu's powerhouse line. Nishitetsu executives say they will "consider various strategies after examining the Shinkansen schedule," judging that it is entirely possible that passengers on its trains and bus lines might shift to the Shinkansen.
> 
> JR Kyūshū has prioritized the Shinkansen and says the "basic principle is to eliminate" the limited express services on the conventional line. However, President Karaike Kōji explained, "We will do the minimum on our part to ensure that people who won't use the Shinkansen won't be left behind."


----------



## quashlo

*JR East offers commemorative tickets for Tōhoku Line before Shinkansen opening*
http://www.hokkaido-np.co.jp/news/aomori/259919.html



> On November 12, JR East offered commemorative entry ticket sets at Aomori Station and four other stations on the rail line that will end its service as part of the Tōhoku Line when the full length of the Tōhoku Shinkansen opens.
> 
> This is the 119th year this section of track has been in service, but starting December 4 when the full length of the Tōhoku Shinkansen opens, the line will be transferred to parallel _zairaisen_ (conventional line) operator Aoi Mori Railway, and the "Tōhoku Line" will disappear from Aomori Prefecture forever.
> 
> The commemorative entry tickets are the traditional hard-type from long ago and come with mounts. The set includes tickets for five main stations: Aomori, Asamushi Onsen, Noheji, Misawa, and Hachinohe.
> 
> Approx. 40 people had already lined up at Aomori Station before the tickets went on sale at 11:00 am. Many people purchased two or three sets, and over 150 sets had been sold in about 15 minutes. At the front of the queue was newspaper deliverer Sasamori Masami (69) from Yasuda, Aomori City, who had been in line since 6:00 am. Commemorative entry tickets in hand, he recounted his story of the line: "When I think of the Tōhoku Line, I think of the _shūshoku ressha_ ('job-hunting train') I rode over 40 years ago when I was looking for a job in Tōkyō."
> 
> The commemorative entry tickets are ¥700 a set, with only a limited supply of 1,800 sets available. The sets are offered at Aomori, Hachinohe, Misawa, and Noheji Stations. The campaign lasts until December 3, but will end as soon as the tickets sell out.


----------



## quashlo

*E5 series at Hitachi plant*

This is train U-3. There are some pictures of another unit (U-2?) here at Kawasaki Heavy Industries' Kōbe Plant, but U-3 is being manufactured by Hitachi at the Kasado Works in Kudamatsu City, Yamaguchi Prefecture. Some shots at the Hitachi plant, next to a new N700 series unit:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/project_s72/_














































Gives a good idea of just how much offset there is between the operator's cab and the cab door.


----------



## quashlo

*Operator training for Tōhoku Shinkansen Shin-Aomori extension: Part 1*

Some shots of the test runs on 2010.09.19 to train Shinkansen operators on the line. Two trains (units J5 and J13) made runs back and forth along the extension between Hachinohe and Shin-Aomori.
_Source: http://seisyo-euro.cocolog-nifty.com/_

Outbound (for Shin-Aomori) E2 series test train entering the Hakkōda Tunnel. Time is 9:37 am.










Departing Shichinohe Towada, 10:34.










Exiting the north end of the Rokunohe Tunnel, 12:18.










Exiting the north end of the Gonohe Tunnel, 13:16. Just ahead of the train (but out of view) is the Oirase River Bridge.










Inbound (for Tōkyō) train exiting the south end of the Nanbuyama Tunnel, 14:47.










Departing Hachinohe outbound on another test run, 16:50.


----------



## quashlo

*Operator training for Tōhoku Shinkansen Shin-Aomori extension: Part 2*

More shots, from 2010.09.22:
_Source: http://seisyo-euro.cocolog-nifty.com/_

Inbound train on the Takada Viaduct, 15:20.










Outbound.










Inbound train, near the Ushidate River Bridge, 16:12. The paint scheme looks almost looks gray or silver in this lighting...


----------



## quashlo

*JR East E5 promotion site*

I didn't realize until recently they had set up a special website to promote the new E5 series:
http://www.jreast.co.jp/e5/main.html

Maybe nothing special if you already know everything about the series, but I like the music and sound effects.


----------



## quashlo

*Invitation-only pre-opening ride on Tōhoku Shinkansen Shin-Aomori extension: Part 1*

Finally found some blog material from one of the pre-opening invitation-only rides, this one from 2010.11.03. Enjoy! 
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/good10450/_

Our cameraman boards the chartered train from Sendai Station, and this is how they treated it on the departure boards. Charter 533 departing at 10:05 am is marked for Hachinohe to avoid confusing riders, even though it's actually going all the way to Shin-Aomori.










After boarding, they started handing out special _ekiben_ (boxed lunch) for participants, complete with promotional wrapping for the new extension.










_Ekiben_ are one of the staples of train travel in Japan, and vendors will often use famous locally-produced ingredients. Apparently, this one had a dessert of apple baked with wine (Aomori is famous for its apples).










The LED scroll says _dantai_ ("group charter"). I don't think I've ever seen this for a Shinkansen, probably because these types of runs are so rare.










Window view after departing Morioka. The viaduct snaking away to our left is for the Akita Shinkansen, where we should see E6 series units running in a year or so.










After stopping at Hachinohe for two minutes, it's off onto the new section of track.










Looks like all the LCD systems are already programmed for opening day... 










"Welcome to Aomori"










Cute mascot character #1. Name unknown. :lol:










_Taiko_ performance inside the station, where work is still being done on the final touches.


----------



## quashlo

*Invitation-only pre-opening ride on Tōhoku Shinkansen Shin-Aomori extension: Part 2*

Part 2:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/good10450/_

Shin-Aomori Station










Some sort of public art I think, still in protective wrapping.










Behind all the obstructions is an _Akebono_ sleeper train.










Back inside...










Pictogram is still covered up, probably an E5 series.










Cute mascot character #2. Name is "Ikube" (if my Tōhoku dialect isn't failing me, this means, "Let's go!"), mascot for the Aomori Destination Campaign (April to July 2011) aimed at getting tourists to visit the prefecture.










Shinkansen departure boards installed but not in operation. Looks like this one will be a two-row display. Underneath, the faregates are covered in sheets marked with JR East Mechatronics (JREM), which manufactures ticketing equipment and fare collection for JR East.










Transfer gate to the Ōu Main Line.










Must be half the group smoking in here... :lol:










Cute mascot character #3. Name unknown. So far, this is my favorite. 
Interesting to note that the departure boards on the platforms don't look like they are full-color... Apparently they are converting to full-color at Sendai, but since there's fewer services this far down the the line, it's maybe not an issue.










KIOSK, a JR East group convenience store chain with shops inside train stations all over the JR East network.










The platform doors are marked for eight- and 10-car trains. The E5 and the E2 series (J-class) are both 10-car formations, so perhaps the eight-car units being referred to are for the the E4 series MAX full-length double-deckers (?).


----------



## quashlo

*Early tour of Shichinohe Towada Station*

Apparently the 小川原湖広域観光協議会 (Lake Ogawara Tourism Committee) put up some photos of the new station on their Flickr account.

Enjoy! 
Click on the links to go back to the photo page for larger sizes.



Shin-Aomori isn't bad, but from what I've seen, I'm liking this station more.



Waiting room... Almost like an airport lounge.

















The Shichinohe Town Tourism Exchange Center is right next to the station and features the same architectural style.


----------



## quashlo

*More E5+E6 testing*

Taken 2010.11.10 and 2010.11.11, both daytime and nighttime shots.





_Source: *tobirabito* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Newest CM in MY FIRST AOMORI series*

Part 6: "Debut"
So far my favorite.  Song matches really well, too...
There are supposedly two more left in the series (a total of eight parts).





_Source: *nkmrsun* on YouTube_


----------



## chornedsnorkack

k.k.jetcar said:


> As far as I know, yes. I think the current Aomori-Tokyo market is not a major business corridor, but more leisure/"going back to hometown" traffic (Tokyo-Sendai or Tokyo-Morioka OTOH has business traffic), so premium seating like this can be viable-note the pricing is aimed to compete with JAL ticket prices on the Aomori-Haneda air route. On the heavily used Tokaido/Sanyo corridor though, with its business traffic, the JR companies likely want to maximize seating to squeeze as much revenue as they can from this market.


Yes, but wouldn´t uncomfortable seating drive the richest businessmen to take a plane rather than Shinkansen Green Car?

How convenient is the Gran Class for someone who wants to talk on a cell phone, load a laptop and be connected to net, to work while on the road?


----------



## SamuraiBlue

chornedsnorkack said:


> Yes, but wouldn´t uncomfortable seating drive the richest businessmen to take a plane rather than Shinkansen Green Car?
> 
> How convenient is the Gran Class for someone who wants to talk on a cell phone, load a laptop and be connected to net, to work while on the road?


Not really since business people consider time is money therefore the shorter the overall travel time the better making Shinkansen a better option.
As for speaking on your cell phone at your seat, it is against etiquette and required for you to step out to the connecting hall. Lastly you do not need to travel on green to connect a laptop since JR Central provides Wi-Fi(Green seats even provides you with an power socket).


----------



## chornedsnorkack

SamuraiBlue said:


> Not really since business people consider time is money therefore the shorter the overall travel time the better making Shinkansen a better option.


Do you mean Shinkansen is faster than plane?


----------



## loefet

^^ If you consider transfer times to and from airports then the travel time between certain stations/cities is faster when going by high speed trains instead of flying.


----------



## quashlo

Tōkaidō Shinkansen is the de facto choice for many travellers in Tōkyō — Nagoya — Ōsaka corridor because of speed and city-center to city-center convenience. Green car is actually decent... It's comfortable (very easy to take a nap) and dead quiet (can get reading or other work done). It's generally quiet in the regular section, but occasionally, you will get bad parents who let their kids run all over the place and make a ruckus... hno: Besides how much can you really enjoy a business-class or equivalent airplane seat for journeys this short anyways?

Shinkansen isn't the "poor man's" alternative... In fact, everybody from big-name Japanese celebrities (such as comedians or _tarento_, who frequently need to travel back and forth between Tōkyō and Ōsaka), to business execs and members of the Imperial Family take the Shinkansen. There was also a case maybe a year ago where government police authorities took one car of a train out of service and used it to transport a high-profile criminal suspect.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

quashlo said:


> Tōkaidō Shinkansen is the de facto choice for many travellers in Tōkyō — Nagoya — Ōsaka corridor because of speed and city-center to city-center convenience. Green car is actually decent... It's comfortable (very easy to take a nap) and dead quiet (can get reading or other work done). It's generally quiet in the regular section, but occasionally, you will get bad parents who let their kids run all over the place and make a ruckus... hno: Besides how much can you really enjoy a business-class or equivalent airplane seat for journeys this short anyways?


JAL does have First Class on domestic flights. I mean, First Class separate from and higher than Business Class:
http://www.jal.co.jp/en/inflight/dom/f/seat/
130 cm pitch, matching the Gran Class (or vice versa)
The business class (Class J) looks like this:
http://www.jal.co.jp/en/inflight/dom/j/seat/


quashlo said:


> Shinkansen isn't the "poor man's" alternative... In fact, everybody from big-name Japanese celebrities (such as comedians or _tarento_, who frequently need to travel back and forth between Tōkyō and Ōsaka), to business execs and members of the Imperial Family take the Shinkansen.


Does the Imperial Family have any Shinkansen Imperial Train?


----------



## quashlo

Market share (Shinkansen vs. airlines) (2008):
source

Tōkyō area — Nagoya area: 68,000 pax / day

100% Shinkansen
0% airlines
Tōkyō area — Ōsaka area: 128,000 pax / day

82% Shinkansen
18% airlines
Tōkyō area — Ōkayama Prefecture: 8,000 pax / day

67% Shinkansen
33% airlines
Tōkyō area — Hiroshima Prefecture: 15,000 pax / day

58% Shinkansen
42% airlines
Tōkyō area — Fukuoka Prefecture: 28,000 pax / day

10% Shinkansen
90% airlines
For trips between Tōkyō area and Ōsaka area, the Shinkansen owns airlines, and still manages to do very well further down into Okayama and Hiroshima area.


----------



## quashlo

As for Imperial trains on the Shinkansen, there used to be an exclusive 0 series set. Later on, they used 100 series, with a special bi-level green car for use by the Imperial Family, which they would couple into a regular 100 series train and operate as an Imperial train. Nowadays, I believe they just reserve an entire car in a regular-service train, so it's no longer an "Imperial train" per se.


----------



## Asakaze

Is there a fixed quantity of passengers per day required to change the status from an unmanned to a manned station?
Chikugo-Funagoya is weird. Reminds me of Montabaur in Germany. One of the initial arguments was that if the limited express services on the Kagoshima Main Line are terminated, people will shift to Chikugo-Funagoya, but as they have decided not to terminate all the services... huh.


----------



## quashlo

^^ Yeah, well Kyūshū Shinkansen has some ridiculously short station-to-station distances, but Chikugo Funagoya Station seems even more absurd. It hardly deserves local service, yet they will soon be getting Shinkansen trains. But if I was living in the area, I would probably find a cheaper limited express service much more useful.


----------



## quashlo

*Vietnam high-speed rail plan back alive; Japanese government to conduct project studies*
http://www.asahi.com/international/jiji/JJT201011170165.html



> The Embassy of Japan in Vietnam has recently signed a memorandum of understanding relating to studies towards construction of the north-south high-speed railway linking the capital of Hanoi in northern Vietnam with Ho Chi Minh City in the south. This is the first time that the Japanese government will begin studies specifically for the proposal, and the massive ¥5 trillion project initially rejected by the Vietnamese National Assembly in June of this year is picking up steam again.
> 
> In December 2009, Vietnam’s Ministry of Planning and Investment requested that the Japanese government conduct a project study for the proposed high-speed rail link. Although the proposal was later rejected in the National Assembly, citing financial feasibility and other factors, an additional request was made by the Ministry in August of this year, and on November 2, the Embassy of Japan in Vietnam signed a memorandum of understanding on the Project to Draft a North-South High-Speed Rail Construction Plan. By the end of the year, the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) and the Ministry of Planning and Investment will compile the contents of the study.


Another article with a little more information below...


----------



## quashlo

*Japanese government to provide technical support in drafting Vietnam high-speed rail plan*
http://news.searchina.ne.jp/disp.cgi?y=2010&d=1117&f=stockname_1117_090.shtml



> Vietnam Railways recently revealed that it had suggested the inclusion of a technical cooperation program for drafting plans related to the Hanoi — Vinh (Nghệ An Province in Vietnam’s North Central Coast region) and Nha Trang (Khánh Hòa Province in Vietnam’s South Central Coast region) — Ho Chi Minh City sections of the North-South High-Speed Rail Project as a scheduled action item for FY2010 in an official document forwarded by the Embassy of Japan in Vietnam to the Ministry of Planning and Investment on November 2. The document was simultaneously sent to the Vietnam Office of the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), an Independent Administrative Corporation. In an official document dated November 5, the Ministry of Planning and Investment responded to the Embassy of Japan that it would accept the technical support. The news was reported by VnEconomy on November 12.


----------



## quashlo

Pictures of a model of Kawasaki’s efSET at Mass-Trans Innovation Japan 2010 (2010.11.11):
_Source:  http://gigazine.net/_


----------



## dumbfword

Is the train made for export only or will it run on a JR line?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

dumbfword said:


> Is the train made for export only or will it run on a JR line?


It's intended as export-only model. Probably why all we've seen so far are these models.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0DChUYghQ4

*Specs:*
Approx. 200m long
Top speed: 350kmh
8 cars, 6M2T configuration
575 passengers capacity
Approx. 14 ton axle load
power output ~9700kW (?)
full active suspension

from the video: the head of sales for KHI's rolling stock division says the market they are focusing the most on is North America. Apparently the "basic" design has been completed, and while exhibiting/gauging interest from potential foreign customers, will continue to advanced design stages.


----------



## quashlo

*Mass-Trans Innovation Japan 2010*

Convention was held 2010.11.10 to 2010.11.12 at Makuhari Messe in Chiba City. Anything and everything railway-related, even food / drink vending machines. I already posted the efSET photos in the previous post (and *k.k.jetcar* got the efSET video), but here's the rest of the goodies.

_Sankei Shimbun_ overview:


----------



## quashlo

*Mass-Trans Innovation Japan 2010: Fare Collection*
http://gigazine.net/index.php?/news/comments/20101110_ticket_gate_mtij2010/

*At Nippon Signal's booth:*

Newest-type conventional faregate










The card reader is a display that can be programmed to show the desired image.










Low-cost version without barriers:










It prints a receipt for you that tells you what seat you reserved, what train, etc.... A similar system is already in use for passengers using the EX-IC card on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen.










Response time is silly fast.






Completely contactless faregate system. The gates are designed taller than conventional faregates so they can properly sense the device.










Stick this in your wallet or bag and you can pass through. This is only an experimental version... They are aiming for something about as thick as three IC cards stacked on top of each other for actual mass production of the technology.










Ticket information is displayed on large LCD screen, which also tells you what platform to board from and in what direction to walk.


----------



## quashlo

*Mass-Trans Innovation Japan 2010: JR Hokkaidō DMV*
http://gigazine.net/index.php?/news/comments/20101110_dmv_mtij2010/

Over to JR Hokkaidō's booth and the Dual Mode Vehicle (DMV) currently under development. Eventually will be able to run both on tracks and on the road, mostly intended as an alternative for struggling local (rural) lines that want to save on operating costs and rural areas where the current rail line doesn't necessarily serve places people want to go.




























Overview of the different technologies involved:

Guidewheel self-steering system: for smooth running along track curves
Rear-axle weight distribution control system: for stable running and balanced transmission of drive forces
Rear-tire drive system: for ensuring proper steel wheel adhesion with the rail
Hydraulic mode change system: for speedy transformation between street-running and track-running modes;
Mode interchange system: for ensuring proper mode change










First model was the DMV in 2004, followed by the DMV921 in 2009 and the DMV922 in 2010.










The DMV can bypass roads during congestion or make detours via roads when service on the tracks is disrupted.


----------



## quashlo

*Mass-Trans Innovation Japan 2010: KATO train models*
http://gigazine.net/index.php?/news/comments/20101110_railroad_model_mtij2010/

KATO, which is typically known for its train models for hobbyists, was also present, trying to sell their models as a marketing tool for rail projects. An interesting way of visualizing projects for the layperson, and actually not that far-fetched... JR West already uses models of its rolling stock when training its crews.



















These are Portram LRVs.


----------



## quashlo

More posts here:

Kawasaki SWIMO (battery-powered LRV):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67394601&postcount=1811
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67394637&postcount=1812

Kawasaki overseas railcar orders:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67394653&postcount=1813


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central shares up after announcing it will bid on Florida HSR project*
http://www.morningstar.co.jp/portal/RncNewsDetailAction.do?rncNo=387262



> Railway-related stocks were doing well on November 22. The expectation that JR Central (TYO: 9022) will team up with rolling stock manufacturers and big-name trading companies to bid on the proposed Florida high-speed rail project in the United States appears to be a major factor. According to a November 22 article in the _Nihon Keizai Shimbun_, the railway participated in the pre-bid qualification process to narrow down the number of firms bidding on the project, and will market a system based on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen.
> 
> According to the report, JR Central teamed up with 11 firms in the qualification process, including three electrical equipment firms—Hitachi (TYO: 6501), Tōshiba (TYO: 6502), and Mitsubishi Electric (TYO: 6503)—as well as Sumitomo Metal Industries (TYO: 5405), Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (TYO: 7011), Sumitomo Corporation (TYO: 8053), Mitsubishi Corporation (TYO: 8058), Nippon Signal (TYO: 6741), Kyōsan Electric Manufacturing (TYO: 6742), Nippon Sharyō (TYO: 7102), and the Japan Bank for International Cooperation (JBIC). The railway says it will aim to win bids on the project to construct a high-speed rail link between Tampa and Orlando (approx. 130 km). The total project cost is estimated at between US $20-30 billion, and the project will be formally put out to bid sometime next summer.
> 
> On November 22, JR Central saw shares rise by ¥13,000 to ¥648,000, while partnering firms also saw boosts in their share prices. Perhaps in a ripple effect caused by bargain-hunting traders, other railway-related firms including Tōyō Denki Seizō (TYO: 6505) and Kinki Sharyō (TYO: 7122) also posted some of the highest share price jumps of the day. One spokesperson for a bank-affiliated securities firm said, “After the news surrounding the Florida high-speed rail bid, traders have been buying up shares in the partnering firms, but the small-name firms are always much easier to handle. Of course, when it comes to how long the popularity will last, no one knows for sure.”
> 
> JR Central shares closed up ¥5,000 to ¥640,000, while Tōyō Denki Seizō closed up ¥25 to ¥389 and Kinki Sharyō closed up ¥20 to ¥420.


----------



## dumbfword

Nice. Florida will most likely be the first state to have a true HSR line.


----------



## TheKorean

Nope, California, as they already begun preparation for construction, I think.


----------



## dumbfword

TheKorean said:


> Nope, California, as they already begun preparation for construction, I think.


Nope. There hasn't even been talk of bidding yet.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

dumbfword said:


> Nope. There hasn't even been talk of bidding yet.


Exactly. Environmental reviews won't be completed until well into 2011, then construction will begin in 2012. Actual operation on the initial Central Valley segment is not slated to begin until 2017. Florida HSR, being much smaller in scale (and less subject to nimby lawsuits) is a step ahead to fruition, barring any political footballing.


----------



## quashlo

*Hitachi tipped to win revamped high speed train deal*
http://www.cityam.com/news-and-analysis/hitachi-tipped-win-revamped-high-speed-train-deal



> THE government is tipped to confirm Japanese train manufacturer Hitachi this week as the winner of a slimmed-down deal to replace the UK’s ageing Intercity 125 high-speed trains.
> 
> It is thought ministers have re-jigged an existing agreement with Hitachi’s consortium Agility Trains to make the £7.5bn trains it offered for the UK’s Intercity Express (IEP) scheme cheaper and simpler to run.
> 
> Agility is already the preferred bidder on the deal, which will replace 40-year-old diesel trains on lines from London to Edinburgh and to Wales.
> 
> But the previous Labour government reviewed the IEP project amid cost concerns and proposed changes.
> 
> Ministers originally asked manufacturers to propose three types of train powered by electricity, diesel and a mix of both, allowing them to run on electrified and un-electrified lines.
> 
> Under the revised scheme, Hitachi is thought to have offered a modified version of its original train, with some diesel-powered carriages and others using power from overhead lines.
> 
> If Hitachi and Agility are confirmed as winners, it would be bad news for the UK’s last train builder Bombardier, which has 3,000 staff in Derby.
> 
> The Canadian group bid for the contract with German firm Siemens and is understood to be the reserve bidder.
> 
> The Department for Transport said it plans a rail announcement on Thursday, but declined to give details.
> 
> A rail industry source said: “The supposition is it will be something on the proposed replacement for the high speed train and the suspicion is that it may involve Hitachi.”


----------



## quashlo

*E5 series U2 arrives at Sendai Port: Part 1*

From 2010.11.22 to 2010.11.23, train U2 was lifted back onto land at Sendai Port after being transported by water from Kawasaki Heavy Industries. This is the first mass production unit. In regards to changes from the prototype mass production unit, the door on Car 10 has apparently been changed from a plug door type to a sliding door type.
_Source: *つがる23号* on http://www.jakurei.com/_

Car 1 (Tōkyō end car)




























Car 2




























Car 3





































Car 4










Car 5


----------



## quashlo

*E5 series U2 arrives at Sendai Port: Part 2*

Continued:
_Source: *つがる23号* on http://www.jakurei.com/_

Car 6



















Car 7










Car 8










Car 9










Car 10



















Bogies



















New logo for _Hayabusa_ (falcon)


----------



## ukiyo

Hope you don't mind me posting this here 

*JR Tokai plans to start partial maglev service in 2020*


> The Yomiuri Shimbun
> Central Japan Railway Co. (JR Tokai) is considering opening up a portion of the maglev train line between Tokyo and Nagoya before the entire route is completed, The Yomiuri Shimbun has learned.
> 
> The route that could be opened early is between Kofu and Sagamihara, Kanagawa Prefecture.
> 
> Sources said JR Tokai, which hopes to begin full Chuo Shinkansen maglev train service between Tokyo's Shinagawa Station and Nagoya in 2027, plans to start service on the Kofu-Sagamihara section around 2020, seven years ahead of schedule. By opening this portion early, the railway firm hopes to use fare revenue to cover construction expenses on the rest of the route.
> 
> JR Tokai is currently extending its conventional 18.4-kilometer test track in Yamanashi Prefecture to 42.8 kilometers. It plans to use this track for commercial use, which is expected to connect Sagamihara and Kofu in about 15 minutes.
> 
> Construction costs for the entire route are expected to reach about 5.1 trillion yen, and the new line, when completed, will enable travel between Tokyo and Nagoya in about 40 minutes. JR Tokai pushed back the launch of the maglev line by two years from the original 2025 target because of a drop in revenue from the Tokaido Shinkansen line.
> (Nov. 25, 2010)


http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/dy/national/T101124004175.htm


----------



## quashlo

Of course not... Any help is appreciated. 

More on the Chūō Shinkansen below...


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central to offer pre-opening rides on maglev in 2013-2014*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/category...E6E2E5868DE0E6E3E3E0E2E3E2E2E2E2E2E2E2;at=ALL



> At a November 24 press conference, Central Japan Railway Company (JR Central) president Yamada Yoshiomi revealed the railway's plans to kick off paid rides on maglev trains in FY2013 and FY2014. The railway will allow the general public to ride revenue-service trains before the opening of the Chūō Shinkansen maglev in 2027, promoting the high-speed performance and ride comfort of the trains. "We want to increase the fanbase for the maglev," says Yamada.
> 
> The paid test rides will be carried out on the maglev test track in Yamanashi Prefecture using the L0 series, the first-generation revenue-service trains. The railway says the plan is to offer rides on Saturdays and Sundays on specific days. Tickets will be awarded in a lottery. The railway will now hammer out the details, but plans on charging a fare equivalent to the actual cost.
> 
> The test track is currently being extended from 18.4 km to 42.8 km. If doing a roundtrip on the test track after the extension is complete, journey time on the paid test rides would likely be around 20-30 minutes.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central: Will take 30 years to pay for maglev train; US is potential market*
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTOE6AN05O20101124



> *Promoting maglev trains for U.S. east cost route*
> TOKYO Nov 24 (Reuters) - It will take Central Japan Railway Co (9022.T) as long as 30 years to recoup the cost of constructing a 360 kilometre (224 miles) magnetic levitation train line between Tokyo and Nagoya, the company's chairman said on Wednesday.
> 
> Due to open in 2027 at a cost of 5.1 trillion yen ($61.4 billion), the maglev rail link will be funded from company cashflow, Chairman Yoshiyuki Kasai told reporters.
> 
> "We will have about 250 billion to 300 billion of (annual) cashflow considering 3 to 4 percent of depreciation of capital investment," Kasai said.
> 
> Known locally as JR Tokai, the company, which already operates conventional high-speed rail services between the two cities, is pushing ahead with the maglev project even as a shrinking population and competition from new discount airlines erodes demand for rail travel.
> 
> Overseas, the company, as part of a Japanese consortium, is promoting the technology for a proposed route on the the U.S. east coast connecting Washington and Boston. JR Tokai, Kasai said, is not interested in offering the technology to China.
> 
> "Our priority is to promote the maglev in the U.S. We have absolutely no plans now to promote the train in China," he said.
> 
> Floating on powerful superconducting magnets 8 centimetres above its track, the linear motor train can travel at speeds of up to 581 km per hour (361 miles per hour), which will allow it to cut the travel time between Japan's capital and Nagoya in central Japan by an hour, to 40 minutes.


----------



## quashlo

*Chūō Shinkansen Subcommittee considers involvement of JRTT as construction lead*
http://www.shinmai.co.jp/news/20101123/KT101122ATI090046000022.htm



> On November 22, it was revealed that proposals asking for the participation of the Japan Railway Construction, Transport and Technology Agency (JRTT), an Independent Administrative Corporation, as a construction lead for the Chūō Shinkansen maglev have surfaced in the national government's Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) Chūō Shinkansen Subcommittee, tasked with investigating the maglev project. The proposals asked for the participation of the JRTT alongside JR Central, which has stated its intention to fund construction of the Tōkyō — Ōsaka section out of its own wallet. The proposal is an attempt to get the JRTT, with its public authority as a governmental entity to acquire right-of-way and perform other tasks, involved in the project and accelerate the opening of the Nagoya — Ōsaka section.
> 
> At the 12th Subcommittee Meeting on November 24, the subcommittee will unveil a fundamental plan in preparation for the publication and release of the midterm report indicating the direction regarding the construction lead and route alignment by the end of the year. The operating lead for the project will likely be JR Central, but if the JRTT participates as a construction lead for the project, it's likely the perception of the maglev project will shift to one of national importance.
> 
> The subcommittee says that only opening the Tōkyō — Nagoya section, slated for 2027 according to JR Central, means "the benefits of the project are limited." Opinion in the subcommittee is mounting towards involving the JRTT from the perspective of accelerating the opening of the Nagoya — Ōsaka section, slated for 2045 according to JR Central.
> 
> In addition, there are also proposals to open the entire line at once by having JR Central as construction lead for the Tōkyō — Nagoya section and the JRTT as construction lead for the Nagoya — Ōsaka section. In regards to the critical issue of securing construction capital, the subcommittee will evaluate the possibility of establishing funds and other schemes.
> 
> Meanwhile, JR Central is reluctant to accept strong participation by the national government, fearing that the maglev will turn into a political pet project. In the extension of the Yamanashi test track currently underway, JR Central has already contracted out construction of a portion of the section to the JRTT. JR Central is also considering contracting out construction of sections of the Chūō Shinkansen, slated for a groundbreaking in FY2014, to the JRTT, and could use that as reason not to get the JRTT involved as a construction lead.
> 
> While the funadamental plan would place Route C through the Southern Alps as the preferred route, some members of the subcommittee point out that investigation of the environmental impacts of the route is "not yet complete," and the subcommittee will likely avoid making any conclusions about the route alignment for the project.
> 
> In regards to how to maximize the benefits of the maglev project along the Suwa / Inadani detour (Route B), a long-awaited wish for Nagano Prefecture, the subcommittee will likely begin considering the topic in the new year, after the midterm report has been published.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central: Foreign makers cannot offer integrated system*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/category...E6E2EAE68DE0E6E3E3E0E2E3E2E2E2E2E2E2E2;at=ALL



> On the afternoon of November 24, Central Japan Railway Company (JR Central) chairman Kasai Toshiyuki gave a speech at the Foreign Correspondents' Club of Japan. In regards to exporting high-speed rail to the United States, Toshiyuki remarked, "Germany's Siemens, France's Alstom, and Canada's Bombardier are rolling stock manufacturers, and we don't believe they have the ability to offer an integrated system that incorporates operations and maintenance."
> 
> Kasai also said, "What we are trying to do is create and offer an integrated, total system that allows for safe, precise, and stable operations." He emphasized, "It is critical to have a cooperative relationship with the U.S. government, which makes the decisions regarding infrastructure investment, and we would join together with the Japanese government to carry things out. We would also supplement our lack of experience by teaming up with a partner firm that is well-versed in the government and business of the United States."


----------



## quashlo

*Elevation works at Asahikawa Station complete: Part 1*

New elevated station building and tracks opened at Asahikawa Station on 2010.10.10. Asahikawa is a minor city in northern Hokkaidō, but it is the the station is the central terminal for Asahikawa and the junction of the Hakodate Main Line, Sōya Main Line, Sekihoku Main Line, and Furano Line. For a station that gets less than 10,000 daily entries and exits, they pulled out all the stops and did a very nice job. I'm actually a little surprised that they were able to go this far, and this definitely has to be one of the overall best new station buildings in Japan in recent years.

Part 1:
_Source: http://kihayuni.cocolog-nifty.com/sapporo_snap/_




























Two limited expresses lined up.










Looking west, in the Sapporo direction. The elevation works began 12 years ago.



















Locally-produced wood such as ash is everywhere in the concourse levels, a total of 3,000 trees used and 88,000 individual wood pieces. The concrete columns also feature a "wood-grain" etch, stressing the importance of wood and the wood craft to Asahikawa.










Like at Iwamizawa Station, citizens had the chance to get their names etched into wood blocks incorporated into the station building's walls.


----------



## quashlo

*Elevation works at Asahikawa Station complete: Part 2*

Part 2:
_Source: http://blog.livedoor.jp/miseburo/_

The truss frames supporting the station canopy are designed to look like trees. The canopy as a whole lets in a lot of light, giving the platforms an entirely different impression than most other elevated stations in Japan.










They are still working on the exterior, but once they remove all the temporary stuff and the glass exterior is revealed, it should be even brighter.










_Super Kamui_ limited expresses lined up. There is frequent service to Sapporo and Shin-Chitose Airport, but apparently JR Hokkaidō has been forced to cut some trips in the December schedule changes.










_Super Kamui_ is every 30 minutes to Sapporo, with half of those extending further on through-service into Shin-Chitose Airport. There's also a few other limited expresses that go all the way to Sapporo as well, but these are less regular.










Kiosk. There's only one on the platform level, on Platforms 3 and 4. Makes sense since these are the busiest in the station.










Platform level directional signage near the escalators, with built-in LCDs. The left one is showing door stopping locations for the next train (12:00 _Super Kamui_ for Shin-Chitose Airport), while the right one is showing an ad for Asahikawa Station and JR Hokkaidō. Asahikawa is especially famous for its zoo, so perhaps that's why the staff are all animals.










Looking northwest towards the Sapporo direction.


----------



## quashlo

*Elevation works at Asahikawa Station complete: Part 3*

Part 3:
_Source: http://blog.livedoor.jp/miseburo/_

Opposite side of the station, in the direction of Wakkanai / Abashiri and Furano. As part of the elevation of the station, they were finally able to bring in the Furano Line tracks alongside the other lines... When the station was still at ground level, the Furano Line was off to the side and less convenient to access.










It's a bit jarring to see older JNR-era one- and two-car diesel units moving in and out of the station... A bit of a mismatch.



















_Super Kamui_ EMU lined up against a Sōya Main Line DMU. The ridership drops dramatically north of Asahikawa, which is DMU territory.




























Old ground-level station buildings and tracks. This one's been through a lot, especially with the harsh climate.


----------



## quashlo

*Elevation works at Asahikawa Station complete: Part 4*

Part 4:
_Source: http://blog.livedoor.jp/miseburo/_

Now to the concourse levels.
Escalator shaft on the platform level is shielded from the platforms by a glass enclosure, part of the climate control measures for the station to prevent wind and snow from entering the main part of the building. You enter via a glass door to access the escalators. This is where the wood starts kicking in...










Stairwell opposite the escalators. The warmth of the wood, the flooring, and the lighting constrasts with the cold, but modern platform level.










Connecting passage for access to / from all platforms. Station is all barrier-free, and all platforms have elevator and escalator access.










The ash blocks with people's names carved in. Selection process was open to anyone in Japan.










From the second floor, looking down at the first-floor passage connecting the east and west concourse areas.










Area at bottom leads to the station's West Exit.










Going down to the first floor...










Small "mezzanine" level for the stairwells.










From West Exit, looking up at the second level.










West Exit










East Exit. Apparently, this is the northernmost station in Japan equipped with automatic faregates.


----------



## quashlo

*Elevation works at Asahikawa Station complete: Part 5*

Part 5:
_Source: http://blog.livedoor.jp/miseburo/_

North-side first-floor passage connecting the east and west concourses. Includes a Kiosk convenience store, an _ekiben_ shop, a souvenir / knick-knack store, a small cafe, and the coin storage lockers.










South-side passage is a little more barren.










Waiting room and _Midori no Madoguchi_ ticket counters, located approximately midway between the east and west concourses.










Souvenir shop, with a mini-replica of the truss frames on the platform level.










East Concourse. The area around the East Exit of the station is planned to be the future home of a woodcarving museum and a visitor information center.



















West Concourse is a little more utilitarian.










Outside the West Exit, they are still working on the columns and elevated structures. Perhaps they plan on extending the West Concourse out...


----------



## quashlo

*Elevation works at Asahikawa Station complete: Part 6*

Some videos:

Opening ceremony, where the stationmaster gives the signal to depart for the commemorative train:





_Source: *sfgnehehl* on YouTube_

Train action:





_Source: *go2batayan* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Pre-opening test rides on HB-E300 hybrid diesel units for Resort Asunaro: Part 2*

Part 2:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/kitani_sinrowotore/_

LCD with real-time footage and LED scroll. You can actually see the camera in this shot, inside the operator's cab behind the windshield. There's also another camera at left hanging from the ceiling of the car.










This one's used to display images of the observation area. Perhaps they will use this when they have _Tsugaru shamisen_ performances and other events inside the train.










Stopped at Asamushi Onsen.










Station name signs have already been repainted blue in preparation for transferral to third-sector operator Aoi Mori Railway in conjunction with the opening of Tōhoku Shinkansen extension. You can just make out the white sticker seal they have at the bottom of the sign, in between "Shimizugawa" and "Nishi-Hiranai," which hides the Aoi Mori Railway logo until opening day.










_Hakuchō No. 18_ overtakes us.










At Noheji, watching workers changing out the signs.










Now, some shots of the interior.










Rotating seats after arrival at Kamikitachō. The _Kirakira Michinoku_ is 1+2 seating, and the one-seat rows can be rotated to face the windows. The _Resort Asunaro_ is 2+2 seating, though, and only permits 180-degree rotation.


----------



## quashlo

*Pre-opening test rides on HB-E300 hybrid diesel units for Resort Asunaro: Part 3*

Part 3:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/kitani_sinrowotore/_

Stepping out at Kamikitachō. To the right is a 701 series EMU on the Tōhoku Main Line, bound for Aomori. The station sign at right has yet to be replaced, but the frame has already been repainted in blue.










The ends bear some resemblance to the E233 series commuter EMUs in the Tōkyō area... I'm afraid this one will take time to grow on me, though.










Braille map










Niigata Transys builder's "sticker"










Deck area, outside the men's toilet.










Left to right: Men's toilet, sink, baggage rack, door. Behind us is the all-purpose / wheelchair-accessible toilet.










Final set:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/kitani_sinrowotore/_










Passing by another unit at Kominato.










Arrival back at Aomori.


----------



## quashlo

*HB-E300 Resort View Furusato*

On display at Matsumoto Station. This was sometime in September.
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/e127_northalps_109/_










Different paint scheme for each area










Different moquettes, as well.










View from the camera inside the observation area.





































First day of service (2010.10.02):





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*HB-E300 Resort Shirakami (Aoike)*

Shots of the Akita area unit (2010.10.25) at Higashi-Noshiro Station on the Ōu Main Line / Gonō Line.
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/exptokiwa2/_

This is a four-car unit, longer than the others. The existing _Resort Shirakami_ services are run with three 3-car Kiha 40 formations, each given a unique name: the _Aoike_, the _Buna_ ("Beech (tree)"), and the _Kumagera_ ("Black Woodpecker"). The new HB-E300 has an extra car added and will replace the first _Aoike_ train, whose cars will be coupled with the other two Kiha 40 sets to form four-car trains.




























Car 2. This one is different from all the other cars, featuring nine compartments.



















Testing on the Ōu Main Line:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/fukagawa_masa2425/_



















_Resort Shirakami_ trains traveling on the Gonō Line along the Sea of Japan.





_Source: *AomoriPrefAMCP* on YouTube_

Compared to existing _Resort Shirakami_ trains, the new hybrid trains consume 10 percent less fuel, reduce NOx emissions by 60 percent, and reduce noise levels by 20 dB when idling and 30dB when departing stations.


----------



## Asakaze

Starting the day after tomorrow, Limited Express services from Aomori to Hokkaido will start at Shin-Aomori, make a turn at Aomori station and then continue to the Seikan tunnel? Will there be an increasement in local connections between Shin-Aomori and Aomori station?


----------



## quashlo

Yup.
This is the weekday schedule at Shin-Aomori (bound for Aomori):

(before)
http://www.jreast-timetable.jp/1011/timetable/tt0854/0854010.html

(after)
http://www.jreast-timetable.jp/1012/timetable/tt0854/0854010.html

They're beefing up local trains (black), plus adding new rapid service (blue) and limited expresses (red).


----------



## Asakaze

Are there plans to transfer the Ominato Line to Aoimori Railways?


----------



## quashlo

Not yet, at least. The line will still be operated by JR East, but it will be completely "cut off" from the rest of the JR East network after the opening.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōhoku Main Line cab view: Aomori to Hachinohe*

On the eve of the opening of the last part of the Tōhoku Shinkansen, a cab view on a Tōhoku Main Line train from Aomori to Hachinohe, a 96 km journey. This section will be transferred out of JR East's hands and over to Aoi Mori Railway when the Shinkansen opens. Train is a JR East 701 series.
_Source: *SuperExpress1* on YouTube_

Part 1: Aomori to Yadamae http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGzJlpCRlFk&hd=1
Part 2: Yadamae to Asamushi Onsen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yrCWm5_am4&hd=1
Part 3: Asamushi Onsen to Kominato http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3YGiFlOa8w&hd=1
Part 4: Kominato to Noheji http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csc7_cb-DrE&hd=1
Part 5: Noheji to Ottomo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Xp2IWCp-XY&hd=1
Part 6: Ottomo to Misawa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zsy0RQQWblM&hd=1
Part 7: Misawa to Shimoda http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTTngs5RSqo&hd=1
Part 8: Shimoda to Hachinohe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RbhH3EmTxQ&hd=1


----------



## quashlo

*Agatsuma Line replacement track*

The Yamba Dam project is a controversial dam project in Gunma Prefecture just outside of Tōkyō, and construction was suspended in 2009 (may start up again actually). While the fate of the dam is in limbo, work on related construction is still moving forward regardless of the outcome, at least for the time being.

Included in the construction works is the replacement of 6 km of the JR Agatsuma Line between Iwashima and Naganohara-Kusatsuguchi. This section of the line is supposed to be flooded when / if the dam goes into service, so they needed to move it up to higher ground, which includes construction of new bridges and tunnels.

Some recent pictures during the autumn leaves season (2010.11.07):
_Source: http://sasa-jea.seesaa.net/_

First, some scenes of the existing Agatsuma Line. Near Nakanojō Station, where a 185 series train painted (temporarily) in Shōnan livery on a _Kusatsu_ limited express for Ueno comes gliding in.










115 series local train stops alongside.










185 series train departs.










One of the new bridges on the replacement rail line, Agatsuma River Bridge No. 2. This is a five-span continuous prestressed concrete panel-stayed bridge. This is downstream of the dam site, but this section still needs to be replaced so that trains can climb up the valley to get above the planned height of the reservoir behind the dam.










Behind the new rail bridge are new roads and roadway tunnels.










Looking back at Agatsuma River Bridge No. 2. The existing ground-level tracks can be seen snaking by on the left.










Agatsuma Line train passes below... Above is the new Kangasawa Ramp, connecting existing roadways with the new roadway built for the dam.










There's another arch bridge and some tunneling work for the new track, but I will post those when I get a new set of photos.


----------



## clamol

Are there in Japan diesel-electric multiple units (DEMU)? I mean units where a diesel engine drives an electrical generator which produces electrical energy. The generated current is then fed to electric traction motors on the wheels or bogies in the same way as a conventional diesel electric locomotive. If Yes could You provide me with some recent examples? Thank You. Claude


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Yes, JR East's hybrid dmu types, the E200 and EB-E300 are technically DEMUs.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HB-E300_series

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KiHa_E200

JR East press release. Scroll down to see the transmission setup on these units.

http://www.jreast.co.jp/e/press/20051102/


----------



## ruready1000

The last Tsugaru limited express train betwen Hachinohe and Aomori is arriving at Aomori station at 0:30 on December 4. Due to strong wind, it was 20 minutes behind the schedule.

source : modernday @ dcinside.com


----------



## quashlo

*JR West 287 series press debut (redux)*

Finally got some decent pics of the interior. Enjoy! 
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_

Shin-Ōsaka / Kyōto end car of the three-car unit. This one has double pantographs which are designed to sweep frost and ice off the catenary. After requests from locals who are working hard to help preserve the Oriental stork from the brink of extinction, JR West agreed to rename the existing _Kita-Kinki_ service to the _Kōnotori_ ("Stork").










Infamous "Kumoroha" car, the Kinosaki Onsen / Amanohashidate / Higashi-Maizuru end car. These units will replace 183 series units deployed out of Fukuchiyama Yard.










Closer look at the coupler and HID lamps.










They also had these on the 225 series.










Inside the Kumoroha car, at the partition between green car seating (right) and standard class seating (left).










Green car is 2+1.










Standard seating is 2+2, but has more pitch than the older trains.










Wheelchair-accessible restroom and sink. One pair is located at the Shin-Ōsaka / Kyōto end of each of Car 2 and Car 6. Car 3 and Car 5 have the women-only restrooms.










The non-walkthrough end. Top speed is 130 kph.










Car 5 (left) and Car 4 (right), when coupled.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōhoku Shinkansen extension to Shin-Aomori opens*

The 82 km extension of the Tōhoku Shinkansen from Hachinohe to Shin-Aomori opened on 2010.12.04, marking the completion of the full length of the Tōhoku Shinkansen from Tōkyō to Shin-Aomori. At about 675 km, this is now officially the longest line (based on line naming conventions) in Japan. From Shin-Aomori north, the next big step is the extension through the Seikan Tunnel to Shin-Hakodate (as the Hokkaidō Shinkansen) and onto Sapporo.

ANN news report (2010.12.03) on the eve of the opening.
Retailers inside the station prepare for the big day.






Fuji TV report (2010.12.04) covering the first train from Shin-Aomori Station, _Hayate 12_ for Tōkyō, departing at 6:31 am. Scheduled arrival at Tōkyō was 9:51 am.





_Source: *jagayan7* on YouTube_

The 7th CM in the "MY FIRST AOMORI" series begins broadcasting in Tōkyō area.
This one is called "Date". Protagonist Miura Haruma finds a girl and begins to explore Aomori's sights.





_Source: *samar2265* on YouTube_

More to come as I get it...


----------



## quashlo

*Tōhoku Shinkansen link completed*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/dy/business/T101204002936.htm



> Thirty-eight years after first being planned, the Tohoku Shinkansen line came into full service Saturday with the start of operations along an 81.8-kilometer section that connects Hachinohe and Shin-Aomori stations in Aomori Prefecture.
> 
> The start of services between Hachinohe and Shin-Aomori means three major bullet train routes--the Tohoku, Tokaido and Sanyo Shinkansen lines--have been fully connected, extending from Aomori Prefecture at the northern tip of Honshu to the southernmost region of Kyushu.
> 
> The 713.7-kilometer trip between Tokyo and Shin-Aomori takes about three hours 20 minutes by bullet train--40 minutes less than a trip using previous train connections.
> 
> However, Mother Nature put a damper on the first day of full services, as operations between Tokyo and Morioka were temporarily disrupted by strong winds in Fukushima Prefecture. Several runs were delayed.
> 
> The start of full operations on the Tohoku Shinkansen line came 38 years after the government laid out a basic plan for bullet train services extending from Morioka Station in 1972.
> 
> Services between Omiya Station in Saitama Prefecture and Morioka Station began in 1982, five years before Japanese National Railways was privatized and transformed into a group of private corporations.
> 
> In December 2002, services started between Morioka and Hachinohe.
> 
> Based on the nationwide Shinkansen railway development law enacted in 1970, the government decided to construct five new Shinkansen segments--the Tohoku route between Morioka and Shin-Aomori stations, the Hokkaido route, the Hokuriku route, Kyushu's Kagoshima route and Kyushu's Nagasaki route.
> 
> The Tohoku route is the first of the five newly projected Shinkansen courses to be completed.
> 
> Construction costs were covered by the central and local governments.
> 
> The Kyushu Shinkansen line's Kagoshima route will become fully operational on March 12, following the completion of a new section. Services on the Hokkaido Shinkansen line are scheduled to begin between Shin-Aomori Station and Shin-Hakodate Station in Hokkaido in fiscal 2015.
> 
> After opening ceremonies were held Saturday at Shin-Aomori and Tokyo stations, the first Aomori-bound Hayate No. 11 left Tokyo at 6:28 a.m. and the Tokyo-bound Hayate No. 12 left Shin-Aomori at 6:31 a.m. Both left right on time.
> 
> The new Hayate (falcon) model of bullet train will make 15 round trips between the two stations each day.
> 
> A ticket including basic fare and express train charge is 16,370 yen for a reserved seat in a standard-class car.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōhoku Shinkansen extension (redux): Part 1*

First, an ANN news report doing a quick overview of the first day of operations. The first day was somewhat marred by poor weather, as strong winds over 30 mps in Fukushima Prefecture forced JR East to cancel eight trains and delays 22 others by as much as three hours until the weather died down. Looked pretty dreary in Aomori as well.






Another ANN news report of the action at Tōkyō Station, where actor Miura Haruma, the protagonist of JR East's CM series on the extension, made an appearance to celebrate the opening.






Next, some scenes of _Hayate_ E2 series trains arriving at and departing from Shin-Aomori, including the arrival of _Hayate 11_, the first train departing from Tōkyō. Also shots of the mayhem inside the station, and clips of the _zairaisen_ operations, including limited express arrivals and departures.





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Tōhoku Shinkansen extension (redux): Part 2*

Not to be too distracted by the hulabaloo over the Shinkansen, there were some other changes in the _zairaisen_ network that also went into effect with the opening of the extension.

First, some scenes at Aomori Station, now a terminus for the Aoi Mori Railway. Clips of signage at the station, which has been switched out with the transfer of operations of the Tōhoku Line, and shots of the departure of the commemorative train, a 701 series rapid departing Aomori at 8:54 am bound for Hachinohe. With the transfer of operations, a total of 122 km from Metoki to Aomori was added to Aoi Mori Railway's jurisdiction, and the 701-1000 series deployed out of JR East's Morioka Office were transferred over to Aoi Mori Railway. With the discontinuation of JR's limited expresses between Hachinohe and Aomori, Aoi Mori Railway also started rapid service on this section, in combination with through-service rapid services from the JR Ōminato Line. The trains are still in JR paint scheme, but they placed some Aoi Mori Railway decals and special wrap ads all over the exteriors.





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_

The _Kamoshika_ (named after the Japanese serow), a limited express service on the Ōu Main Line between Akita and Aomori, was discontinued. Limited express service on this section is now consolidated under the _Tsugaru_ service. A collection of clips of the JNR-era 485 series 3-car trains that used to ply this route:





_Source: *RAILWAYMOVIES* on YouTube_

Some other changes. I'm probably missing some since I don't follow intercity stuff as much.

Modifications to the _Tsugaru_ limited express, which used to operate on the Tōhoku Main Line between Hachinohe and Aomori / Hirosaki, but which now operates on the Ōu Main Line between Aomori and Ōdate / Akita, absorbing the _Inaho_ and _Kamoshika_.
The section of the _Inaho_ limited express between Akita and Aomori was discontinued and transferred over to the _Tsugaru_. As a result, the _Inaho_ no longer holds the title for the longest-distance regularly-scheduled daytime limited express (Niigata ‒ Aomori is 459 km), which it had held since 2001.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōhoku Shinkansen extension (redux): Part 3*

Now on to the pics.

Set 1, at Tōkyō Station:
_Source: http://miyayume.cocolog-nifty.com/trainbox/_

Zero days to the opening of the extension.










Departure board at Tōkyō Station for the Tōhoku, Yamagata, and Akita Shinkansen. These are the first trains on opening day:
6:26 _Yamabiko 201_ for Sendai
6:34 _Hayate 11_ for Shin-Aomori
6:46 _Max Yamabiko 203_ for Sendai
7:02 _Hayate-Komachi 13_ for Morioka / Akita










Platform 22 departure board later during the day... The wind wreaked havoc on the schedule.
14:56 _Hayate-Komachi 31_ for Shin-Aomori / Akita
16:52 _Max Tanigawa 419_ for Echigo Yuzawa
16:08 _Max Yamabiko / Tsubasa 145_ for Sendai / Yamagata / Shinjō










_Hayate-Komachi 31_ for Shin-Aomori / Akita, a couple of hours late due to the disruption.
The "Hachinohe" commonly seen on destination signs on _Hayate_ trains has now disappeared, replaced by "Shin-Aomori."










Set 2. More from Tōkyō Station:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/ultragreencar/_

New platform information display, installed just for the opening. Included among the destinations on the Platforms 20-23 row for the Tōhoku, Yamagata, Akita, Jōetsu, and Nagano Shinkansen is "Shin-Aomori."










First train for Shin-Aomori was _Hayate 11_, a 10-car E2 series departing from Platform 22.










"_Hayate 11_ for Shin-Aomori, reserved seats"










Things picking up inside the _zairaisen_ part of the station, where one of the _ekiben_ shops had some event to celebrate the opening.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōhoku Shinkansen extension (redux): Part 4*

Set 3, at Shin-Aomori Station:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/talisker25y/_

Entering from the West Exit, just after sunrise.










East Exit is all-glass exterior.










Restaurants on the first floor of the building.










Chicken _ekiben_... :cheers:



















Set 4:
_Source: http://train-garakuta.cocolog-nifty.com/_

First departures from Shin-Aomori.










Banner and _kusudama_ at Shin-Aomori. The line to purchase commemorative tickets for the station's opening stretched outside the station building.










Inside _Hayate 12_ for Tōkyō, the first departure from Shin-Aomori.










Banner and _kusudama_ at Hachinohe. At least some people who wanted to ride on the first day did the short trip from Shin-Aomori to Hachinohe and back.










Inside _Hayate 93_, the first outbound train on the extension, currently stopped at Shichinohe Towada.










Stopped at Shichone Towada.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Kyūshū files for approval of Kyūshū Shinkansen fare structure*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/101210/biz1012101020008-n1.htm



> On December 10, JR Kyūshū filed with the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) for approval of its proposed regular fares and limited express fares for the Kagoshima route of the Kyūshū Shinkansen, the full length of which will open on March 12 of next year. Fares for _Sakura_ trains running direct service between Shin-Ōsaka and Kagoshima Chūō will be set at ¥21,300 to ensure competitiveness—¥5,000 less than the ¥26,800 airfare. _Mizuho_ and _Nozomi_ trains will be ¥300 more.
> 
> The same morning, JR Kyūshū president Karaike Kōji visited the Kyūshū Transport Bureau (Hakata Ward, Fukuoka City), handing the application for approval to Bureau Chief Tamaki Yoshitomo.
> 
> The proposed fare for Hakata ‒ Kagoshima Chūō is ¥10,170. A trip between Tōkyō and Kagoshima Chūō across the Tōkaidō, San'yō, and Kyūshū Shinkansen would cost ¥29,050 (¥600 more for _Mizuho_ and _Nozomi_ trains), ¥10,000 cheaper than the ¥39,000 airfare.
> 
> At a press conference, Karaike commented, "We considered airfare when setting the fare for through-service trips with the San'yō Shinkansen. Trips between Kagoshima Chūō and Shin-Ōsaka, which will see travel time reductions of approx. one hour, will only see a ¥300 increase."
> 
> In addition, Karaike also said that the railway hopes to implement an "early-bird" discount and other programs, aiming to further improve its position in the battle with airlines to secure passengers. "If approved, we'd also love to apply for a discounted fare program that will further increase competitiveness."
> 
> After the opening of the full length of the line, there will be a total of four roundtrips daily during the morning and evening periods on the fastest trains—the _Mizuho_ service—between Shin-Ōsaka and Kagoshima Chūō, making the journey in 3 hours and 45 minutes. During other time periods, one _Sakura_ train each hour will run direct service on these trips.
> 
> In addition, there will be _Sakura_ and _Tsubame_ trains operating only within Kyūshū.
> 
> Meanwhile, some within JR are saying that discounted tickets are needed to compete against airlines, and the railway is now considering introducing a discounted fare program that keeps one-way fares between Shin-Ōsaka and Kagoshima Chūō below ¥20,000.
> 
> The Shin-Yatsushiro (Yatsushiro City, Kumamoto Prefecture) ‒ Kagoshima Chūō section (approx. 127 km) of the Kyūshū Shinkansen opened as the first phase of the line in March 2004. Currently, operator training is underway in preparation for the opening of the Hakata ‒ Shin-Yatsushiro section (approx. 130 km) on March 12 of next year.


NHK news report (2010.12.10):





_Source: *sala5706* on YouTube_

Full proposed fare structure is here:
http://www13.jrkyushu.co.jp/newsrel...549543b259283fbc492577f500088703?OpenDocument

These are only maximum fares, though, and hopefully we'll see some further discounts to keep the prices down.

News feature on tourism efforts in preparation for the Shinkansen opening. The story follows visitors from mainland China who are part of a group tour.





_Source: *CONTINENTALTRADE* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Kyūshū Shinkansen Rail Walk tours: Shin-Tosu Station (Part 1)*

In April and May of this year, JR Kyūshū offered "Rail Walk" tours along the new section of the Kyūshū Shinkansen to open in March 2011. Members of the public were allowed a sneak peek into new stations and given a once-in-a-lifetime chance to walk alongside the Shinkansen track. The first in this series of posts is Shin-Tosu Station (Tosu City, Saga Prefecture).

Set 1: (2010.05.15):
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/daichimoyu/_

Arrival at JR Tosu Station. Shin-Tosu Station is an all-new station being constructed for the Shinkansen, and is a 3-km walk from Tosu Station. When the Shinkansen opens, however, Nagasaki Main Line will also begin serving Shin-Tosu Station.










Shin-Tosu Station










Arrival at check-in to receive safety helmets.





































Switch. Track is continuously welded rail (you can see some of the weld points at top).










Walking towards the Chikushi Tunnel.


----------



## quashlo

*Kyūshū Shinkansen Rail Walk tours: Shin-Tosu Station (Part 2)*

Continued:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/daichimoyu/_

The tunnel is approximately 12 km long and constructed primarily using the New Austrian method. Groundbreaking was in July 2002, completion in July 2007 at a total cost of ¥33 billion. Grades in the tunnel are as high as 3.5%. The tunnel is 7.7 m tall and 9.5 m wide.










The portal is designed to mitigate the "tunnel boom" effect. The windows at the outer section of the portal allow air to escape. Some of them are shuttered right now, but the idea is to experiment with which window configuration works best to reduce the boom when they do running tests on the line.




























Explaining about the ballast...










Walking back towards Shin-Tosu










The north end of the station closer to Hakata has a double crossover.


----------



## quashlo

*Kyūshū Shinkansen Rail Walk tours: Shin-Tosu Station (Part 3)*

Set 2:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/daichimoyu/_

Shin-Tosu is built as a four-track station in order to accomodate the future Nagasaki Shinkansen.










Siding behind the soundwalls for track maintenance vehicles. The soundwalls are 3m tall concrete panels.










A small storage yard










Builders' plate for the aerial structure:
No. 1 Harukoga Aerial Structure
Designed by: Japan Railway Construction, Transport and Technology Agency (JRTT), Kyūshū Shinkansen Construction Bureau
Constructed by: Nishimatsu / Matsuo / Morinaga Special Construction Joint Team
Groundbreaking: March 2004
Completion: August 2008










Lots of people lining up...










Taking a tour of the station...










At the time, the first floor was still being worked on although much of it looked finished.


----------



## quashlo

*Kyūshū Shinkansen Rail Walk tours: Shin-Tosu Station (Part 4)*

Continued:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/daichimoyu/_

Climbing up to platform level










Looking back at the Chikushi Tunnel



















The markings on the floor are probably for the platform doors, which they hadn't yet installed at the time.










Moving outside to take pictures of the exterior, just as a _Kamome_ limited express passes underneath.










Easily my favorite station in the new bunch. It has a nice color scheme, and the exterior has a little bit more punch than the glass box that is typical for a new Shinkansen station.


----------



## quashlo

*Kyūshū Shinkansen Rail Walk tours: Shin-Tosu Station (Part 5)*

Set 3.
More shots from platform level.
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/tessanhome/_

Outbound platform.
No platform doors yet.










Only just beginning installation of the platform railings.
Some sections were still missing the glass.










Elevator and future station sign.










Platform doors waiting to be installed. These look to be painted in the standard white.










Set 4.
_Source: http://kyokucho.cocolog-nifty.com/blog/_

Line stretched well outside the station, and it was two hours just to get a helmet.



















The elevator and railing glass features these creative imprints of bird feathers, perhaps drawing from the name of the city, Tosu (鳥栖), which translates as "bird's nest."










Restrooms are pretty standard.


----------



## quashlo

*Kyūshū Shinkansen Rail Walk tours: Shin-Tosu Station (Part 6)*

Set 5.
One final, artsy set.
_Source: http://nabephoto.exblog.jp/_

This section uses a special "frame" type of slab track that offers several advantages:

Reduction in warping due to thermal variation
Reduction in costs (10-15% cheaper than solid slab track)
Reduction in noise and vibration
Reduction in weight
This type of track appears to be the favored choice for the recent extensions to the Shinkansen network.



















Definitely a good publicity event to get the general public excited about the Shinkansen.



































One video:





_Source: *manjyuu12* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Nakamura Station wins Japan Railway Award*
http://www.asahi.com/travel/rail/news/OSK201010010131.html



> The station building at Nakamura Station on the Tosa Kuroshio Railway in Shimanto City has been selected for the Ninth Annual Japan Railway Awards "Local Railway Station Building Renovation Award" by the Railway Day Organizing Committee (Chairman: Tōkyō City University president Nakamura Hideo). The Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) Railway Bureau made the announcement on October 1. The news follows the selection of the station building for one of this year's Good Design Award for Small and Medium Enterprises, a special award under the Good Design Awards sponsored by Japan Industrial Design Promotion Organization).
> 
> The Japan Railway Awards were established in 2002 to annually recognize railway operators or groups who have made noteworthy contributions, such as improving passenger convenience. This year, there were 22 nominations from across Japan.
> 
> The renovation of Nakamura Station, the first for the station in 40 years, was designed by architect Kawanishi Yasuyuki (34) from Bunkyō Ward, Tōkyō Prefecture and two colleagues, and was completed on March 20. Visitors can freely move through the faregates in and out of the station, and a welcoming waiting room featuring locally-produced _hinoki_ cypress wood was constructed. The committee recognized the renovation's goal of creating a relaxing space for users and use of directional signage that is easy-to-understand for the elderly and others.
> 
> The awards ceremony will be at the 17th Annual Railway Day Celebration scheduled for Railway Day (October 14) in Tōkyō Prefecture.


Couple collages:
_Source: nextstations_



















More pics:
_Source: Wikipedia_


----------



## quashlo

*Restoration of steam locomotive C61 20: Part 1*

This C61 series steam locomotive was manufactured in 1949 and primarily hauled trains in the Tōhoku Region, including _Hatsukari_ limited expresses, before being transferred to Miyazaki Prefecture, Kyūshū in southern Japan. After being decommissioned in 1973, it was placed on display at the Kezōji Park Amusement Park in Isesaki City, Gunma Prefecture for 36 years.

Restoration work began when the locomotive was transported to JR East's Ōmiya General Rolling Stock Center on 2010.01.17, where it was disassembled and has been undergoing a comprehensive refurbishment program at the total cost of approx. ¥300 million. Restoration of the boiler is being handled by Sappa Boiler of Ōsaka Prefecture.

After completion of the restoration program, the unit is scheduled to be deployed to Takasaki Car Center, running approx. 110 days a year on special runs on the Jōetsu Line between Takasaki and Minakami and other lines in the Takasaki area.

Some pics of the restoration at Ōmiya General Rolling Stock Center (2010.12.10), where most of the work has already been completed and they began assembling the unit back together.
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_

Chassis. In the foreground are the driving wheels and leading wheels. Apparently, the #2 leading wheels were hand-me-downs from another unit (C60 9) and featured large holes, but they have now been replaced with solid plate wheels.










Outer firebox. The firehole is placed high up on C61 series locomotives, as there was an automatic stoker to feed fuel into the firebox. The water gauges have also been replaced with newer, safer equipment.

















Looking at the leading section of the chassis from beneath the motion plate.



















Sheet metal work on the cab is complete, and they are now adding all the fixtures and smaller components.










Ashpan hopper waiting to be lifted and installed. The W-shape required a two-axle trailing bogie for support.


----------



## quashlo

*Restoration of steam locomotive C61 20: Part 2*

Bogies are also done and waiting.
Leading bogie










Trailing bogie










The finished tender also includes an oil tank inside.










Leading wheels, driving wheels, and trailing wheels lined up.










Boiler being carefully lifted onto the chassis. At right, the ashpan hopper has already been affixed to the unit.










When C61 20 is back up and running, it will mark the return of "Hudson"-type 4-6-4 locomotives to revenue service in Japan.


----------



## quashlo

*JITI to hold HSR seminar in Los Angeles*

The Japan International Transport Institute, USA (JITI) will hold a high-speed ail seminar in Los Angeles, California on Friday, January 14, 2011:
http://www.japantransport.com/seminar/2010/11/hsrla.php

Big-name attendees:

Sumio Mabuchi, Minister, Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism
Norman Y. Mineta, Former Secretary of Transportation and Vice Chairman, Hill & Knowlton (invited)
Assemblywoman Fiona Ma, Speaker pro tempore, California State Assembly
Mayor Antonio Villaraigosa, Los Angeles (invited)
Curt Pringle, Chairperson, California High-Speed Rail Authority (invited)

JITI has done a couple of previous seminars around the U.S. to market Shinkansen technology, attended by bigwigs from various JR companies and Japanese manufacturers. There's also some informative presentations available from the previous seminars, all in English:

High Speed Rail: Mobilizing a New Generation (2010.01.21), Washington, D.C.
_JR East Shinkansen Transport Strategy_
Seino Satoshi, President and CEO, East Japan Railway Company
_Introduction of the "N700-I Bullet"_
Tsutomu Morimura, Senior Executive Director and Director General of the General Technology Division, Central Japan Railway Company
_Kawasaki's High Speed Train Technology and Contributions to the US Society_
Masashi Ishizuka, Associate Officer and General Manager, Project Management Division, Rolling Stock Company, Kawasaki Heavy Industries, Ltd.

High Speed Rail Seminar in Chicago (2010.06.28)
_JR East, Railroads and Economic Benefits_
Seino Satoshi, President and CEO, East Japan Railway Company
_High-Speed Rail and its Contribution to Society: Japan's Experience_
Hiromasa Tanaka, Senior Advisor, Central Japan Railway Company
_The Future of Manufacturing in U.S.A., High-Speed Rail_
Yasuhiko Mochizuki, President, Nippon Sharyo U.S.A., Inc.
_Better Mobility_
Robert E. Galbraith, II, Director, Marketing, Transportation Systems Division, Mitsubishi Electric Power Products, Inc.
_Technological Development & Economic Benefits of HSR_
Kyle D. Kem, Vice President, Toshiba International Corporation


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Thanks, quashlo, as always for the reports. I'm glad JR East has a main line passenger steam locomotive under restoration, ever since the C62 ceased operating in Hokkaido on the Niseko route, there hasn't been any Hudson types in steam. One problem with the Niseko operation was too few people were riding the trains, and all the fans would only take lineside pictures(coming by car), which earned no revenue for the railway. At least with operations out of Takasaki, you can draw on the Kanto (non-railfan) market to fill the trains to capacity on the weekends.

I envy the people down in Kyushu who were able to walk the new shinkansen tracks. Something I'd like to do once- perhaps when they finally extend the shinkansen to Sapporo there may be a chance. Thankfully in Japan people are granted supervised access to infrastructure like this (also depot open days) which would likely be next to impossible in liability-sensitive places such as the U.S. I suppose the generally well-behaved manner of the public also helps.


----------



## pi_malejana

absolutely loving your updates quashlo!!kay:


----------



## dumbfword

k.k.jetcar said:


> Thanks, quashlo, as always for the reports. I'm glad JR East has a main line passenger steam locomotive under restoration, ever since the C62 ceased operating in Hokkaido on the Niseko route, there hasn't been any Hudson types in steam. One problem with the Niseko operation was too few people were riding the trains, and all the fans would only take lineside pictures(coming by car), which earned no revenue for the railway. At least with operations out of Takasaki, you can draw on the Kanto (non-railfan) market to fill the trains to capacity on the weekends.
> 
> I envy the people down in Kyushu who were able to walk the new shinkansen tracks. Something I'd like to do once- perhaps when they finally extend the shinkansen to Sapporo there may be a chance. Thankfully in Japan people are granted supervised access to infrastructure like this (also depot open days) which would likely be next to impossible in liability-sensitive places such as the U.S. I suppose the generally well-behaved manner of the public also helps.


They have had public tours of sites u/c stateside.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

dumbfword said:


> They have had public tours of sites u/c stateside.


Any pics??


----------



## quashlo

*JR East unveils GranClass to press*

On 2010.12.14, JR East unveiled the new GranClass car on the E5 series _Hayabusa_ ("Falcon") to reporters at the Shinkansen General Rolling Stock Center in Rifu Town, Miyagi Prefecture. This is the most luxurious class of Shinkansen seat yet to be offered and features a lot of elements designed to help the Tōhoku Shinkansen compete against airlines, including all-leather reclining seats by German car- and airplane-seat manufacturer Recaro, exclusive GranClass cabin attendants, and gourmet _bentō_ with all-you-can-drink alcohol.

Couple pics:
(Hopefully I'll get more, higher-res ones later)









_Source: Nihon Keizai Shimbun_









_Source: Jiji Press_

An interesting article below that delves into the painstaking process of designing just the seats for the GranClass. Overall, a solid effort from JR East.


----------



## quashlo

*Development of the GranClass seats a lengthy process of trial and error*
http://www.sankeibiz.jp/business/news/101214/bsd1012140503003-n1.htm



> *Seats that don't laeve you tired, the finest space around*
> _"Why don't Shinkansen trains have first-class seats like airplanes?"_
> 
> This simple question was the starting point. It was just at that time that green car passengers began asking JR East for an even quieter ride and an even more relaxing interior space.
> 
> The answer was the GranClass first-rate seats, to be introduced on the E5 series _Hayabusa_ trains debuting in March of next year on the Tōhoku Shinkansen, which celebrated the completion of its full route on the 4th of this month.
> 
> The _Hayabusa_ is slated for revenue service at 300 kph—the fastest in Japan—before ratcheting up to 320 kph at the end of FY2012.
> 
> The best service in Japan for the fastest Shinkansen train in the country... It was only natural to introduce a Shinkansen version of first class on an airplane.
> 
> The unique structure of high-speed rail became a further impetus for the introduction of the GranClass, located inside the end car of the train. The Shinkansen end cars feature low, elongated noses, required to cut down on air resistance and noise. For the _Hayabusa_, the fastest train in Japan, the nose is approx. 15 m long, alone taking up more than half of the end car. As a result, the stronger the need for speed, the harder it is to secure cabin space. The GranClass takes this cramped and wasted area and turns the tables, converting it into a first-rate space.
> 
> Capacity is a mere 18 passengers. There are only three seats per row, in 2+1 configuration, and only six rows. The capacity of green cars on current _Hayate_ trains is 51 passengers a car. Since the nose of the train takes up over half of the car's length, a simple comparison is difficult, but the space per passenger in GranClass far exceeds that in a green car. In addition, being located in the end car means you won't find passengers trying to move between cars, making it the perfect place for a quiet passenger space.
> 
> =================
> 
> The project to create the GranClass quietly launched within JR East's headquarters at the start of 2008 as the "Super Green Car" (provisional name). Endō Tomoyuki, the group leader for Shinkansen trains at the Rolling Stock Technology Center and the man placed in charge of the project, steeled his resolve: "We vowed to create top-rate luxury and a relaxing space." In the fall of that year, Kawasaki Heavy Industries, Hitachi, and German seatmaker Recaro jumped aboard, and it was decided that the project would continue moving forward with the joint team.
> 
> Development of the seats was the number-one priority. In addition to the high quality befitting of the Shinkansen's version of first class, Endō says it was an absolute necessity that the seat "never leave you tired, even when sitting for long periods, and regardless of the passenger's body type." The debut of the _Hayabusa_ has already been set for March 2011. It's often said that development of seats is a "ten-year process," but Endō and his team had a mere two years.
> 
> Recaro has supplied seats for automobile makers such as Mercedes-Benz and Porsche, as well as airline companies such as Japan Air Lines. What caught JR East's attention was Recaro's knack for the best in seat design, rooted in ergonomics.
> 
> But for Recaro, this was their first time making passenger seats for trains. Recaro engineering director Ōshima Masatoshi says that when they finally got into it, "They had far less freedom to work with than with airplanes or automobiles."
> 
> The obstacles were far more difficult than originally envisioned. Shinkansen seats must be able to rotate and change orientation when the train changes direction—a problem unique to trains. At congested Tōkyō Station, Shinkansen trains need to cycle in as little as 12 minutes. In those situations, there's only seven minutes to clean the train. If cleaning staff rotate the seats in a rush, the seats may be placed under unforeseen stresses. Recaro ran test after test, gradually strengthening the seats.
> 
> The seats are a luxurious 130 cm long and 52 cm wide. "We wanted to take the reclining ability in the rear seats of Mercedes-Benz' top-class Maybach models and recreate it on the Shinkansen," says Ōshima. As a result, the seats feature an automatically-controlled reclining function.
> 
> On a running train, however, the amount of available electricity for use is limited. Of the four motors embedded in the seat, only two are used at a time to move the seat. "We struggled to find a position that allowed passengers to relax no matter what angle they oriented the seat," confides Ōshima. Using computers and models, Recaro studied the seat angles and the movement of the seat back and cushion over the course of eight months.
> 
> =================
> 
> After repeating the process through trial and error, Recaro finished the prototype version, already in the fifth-generation model, at the beginning of this year. In order to show off the seat to JR East executives, the company recreated a two-seat configuration mockup of the GranClass car inside the railway's headquarters.
> 
> JR East president Seino Satoshi gave the go sign as he relaxed into the seat, a satisfied look on his face: "Good enough for me." And from this moment, the GranClass was born.
> 
> In May, the team brought the prototype seat into the _Hayabusa_ test train, confirming the actual ride comfort while the train ran between Ōmiya and Morioka. "It's so comfortable to sleep in, you never need to turn in the seat," boasts a proud Saitō Hiroyuki, part of JR East's Shinkansen train group. Tokumitsu Shūichi, chief of the railcar seat department at Kawasaki's Devices and Construction Business Department, was also proud of the product: "You will never feel tired in this seat." The _Hayabusa_ will link Tōkyō and Shin-Aomori (713.7 km) in about 3 hours, 20 minutes (3 hours, 5 minutes starting in March of next year). And the GranClass has the potential to dramatically change the experience of traveling through the Michinoku region of Japan.
> 
> =================
> 
> *Talent from multiple disciplines, an uncompromising professionalism*
> From Nissan Motor's GT-R to benches for the Tōhoku Rakuten Golden Eagles baseball team, Recaro's Ōshima has designed countless number of seats. But if you think he's always been about seats, think again: as a student, he majored in the completely unrelated field of applied chemistry.
> 
> Ōshima's first job was with a chemical plant manufacturer, but after his company struggled financially as a result of a downturn in the economy, he found another job with a company affiliated with Toyota Motor Corporation, and began working in seat design. Recaro caught wind of his extraordinary talent and scouted him about ten years ago. Watching Ōshima argue the theory of seat design using data and ergonomic principles, JR East's Endō Tomoyuki remarked, "Being with a German firm, he's well-versed in the seating culture of Europe."
> 
> What held the fixation of Hitachi's Kumagaya Kenta was the lighting system for the GranClass car. Standard pratice in railcar design is to align ceiling lighting parallel to the direction of the train, but Kumagaya oriented the lighting transverse, a refreshing concept that left the other team members in awe.
> 
> Development of the GranClass, a joint team effort across four companies including JR East, kept each company stimulated by a vast array of ideas and openions. But at the same time, the motivational force behind the project was a professionalism that didn't allow for compromise when it came to each company's respective field of expertise.
> 
> The mediator responsible for keeping these multidisciplinary talents in balance was Kawasaki Heavy Industries' Tokumitsu Shūichi. According to JR East's Endō, Tokumitsu's "intimate knowledge of railcar manufacturing" and his understanding of manufacturability and cost performance allowed him to mediate team members with conflicting opinions.
> 
> =================
> 
> *Tired of always trying to save money, a relaxing hospitality*
> GranClass fares between Tōkyō and Shin-Aomori, including the distance-based fare and limited express surcharge, will be ¥26,360, a good ¥5,000 more than green-car seats. The target passenger market is business passengers and middle-age and senior passengers looking for a memorable travel experience. Eyes are locked on the GranClass to see whether or not it can succeed in carving out a new market.
> 
> The _Hayate_ Shinkansen trains running on the same line only feature 51 green-car seats out of a total of 814 seats. While ridership is on a slight decline, there is a strong demand for high-priced seats, with green-car seats being filled to capacity in approx. 30 percent of trains.
> 
> The GranClass not only features a luxurious and polished interior design, but also seats equivalent to first class on an airplane and the unique hospitality of exclusive cabin attendants. Industry experts say the GranClass project is a rare effort, even worldwide.
> 
> While the Japanese economy continues its deflationary trend, a movement is growing among some consumers who have grown tired of constantly trying to save money, and are demanding true high quality. In March of next year, we will know one way or another whether the GranClass can meet these types of passenger needs.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Very informative article. Next year I plan to splurge a bit and reserve a Gran Class seat on the Shin-Aomori-Tokyo route when I travel from Sapporo to the Kanto area. I normally fly (as do the vast majority), but this should be worth it.


----------



## perdurabo

quashlo said:


> *Restoration of steam locomotive C61 20*


any more info on this restoration? or other restorations?


----------



## gramercy

jr east is really pulling some punches these days, great stuff

hopefully these trains will one day run 360 all the way to sapporo


----------



## LHCHL

quashlo said:


> Control of Tunnel Micro-Pressure Waves
> Tunnel micro-pressure waves are phenomenon whereby a fast-running train causes pressure waves at entering a tunnel and the pressure waves are transmitted through the tunnel at the speed of sound, discharging at the end of the tunnel to generate an explosive sound and shake house fittings.
> 
> The tunnel micro-pressure waves that increase as the running speed of Shinkansen increases need to be kept under the current level, but it is impossible to achieve that at the speed range of 360 km/h only by the improvement of cars. Accordingly, we have developed under a policy of making improvements to cars as much as possible and supplementing that by improvement of wayside equipment.
> 
> We compared two types of long noses (arrow-line and streamline) 16 m in length for the FASTECH360S along with two types of long noses 13 m and 16 m in length for the FASTECH360Z.
> The comparison clarified that the arrow-line type long nose has higher micro-pressure wave control performance; that the shapes of the 16 m-long nose of FASTECH360S and the 13 m-long nose of
> FASTECH360Z have equal micro-pressure wave control performance; and that tunnel entrance hoods according to speed range initially predicted is required. For wayside improvements, we are working on technical development for a tunnel entrance hood with ducts and a light-panel tunnel entrance hood to reduce cost.


Aerodynamically shocks only move at M1 at the throat of tunnels, I wonder if they tried or if there is in place a system consisting of a separate throat in the middle of the tunnel that has slightly smaller diameter, or a series of such structures, which, assuming no high T and P conditions :nuts: should limit the wave emerging from the throat at far below < M1 and dissipated through heat along the tunnel, like a silencer. I'm not sure if the reflected pressure wave will slow down the train, or if that's their concern.
I do know from people involved these tunnels has pressure relief chambers built near the entrances/ends to dissipate the shock, I guess it wasn't designed for the speeds they are targeting.

Eitherway, I don't see extending the length of the nose as a long term solution, at this rate if the try to go any faster, they'll either have to completely redesign trainset with smaller cross section (like MLX01) or dedicate an entire car to being the "nose".

Just my two cents from the few fluid and aero course in my undergrad years so I could be completely wrong :cheers:


----------



## chornedsnorkack

quashlo said:


> *Development of the GranClass seats a lengthy process of trial and error*
> Seats that don't laeve you tired, the finest space around
> "Why don't Shinkansen trains have first-class seats like airplanes?"
> 
> This simple question was the starting point. It was just at that time that green car passengers began asking JR East for an even quieter ride and an even more relaxing interior space.
> 
> The answer was the GranClass first-rate seats, to be introduced on the E5 series Hayabusa trains debuting in March of next year on the Tōhoku Shinkansen, which celebrated the completion of its full route on the 4th of this month.
> 
> The Hayabusa is slated for revenue service at 300 kph—the fastest in Japan—before ratcheting up to 320 kph at the end of FY2012.
> 
> The best service in Japan for the fastest Shinkansen train in the country... It was only natural to introduce a Shinkansen version of first class on an airplane.





> The Hayabusa will link Tōkyō and Shin-Aomori (713.7 km) in about 3 hours, 20 minutes (3 hours, 5 minutes starting in March of next year). And the GranClass has the potential to dramatically change the experience of traveling through the Michinoku region of Japan.


Nozomi takes about 3:20 to travel Tokyo-Okayama on Tokaido and Sanyo Shinkansen. And E5 are incompatible with Tokaido Shinkansen frequency.

Are there any plans to install seats better than green cars on Tokaido, Sanyo or Kyushu Shinkansen?


----------



## quashlo

perdurabo said:


> any more info on this restoration? or other restorations?


Not on this one, at least. It's supposed to enter service next year, so it shouldn't be too long before we hear more about it.

I believe it’s the only one currently in the process of being renovated, although there’s several that have run in the recent past and are currently on the sidelines for the moment, as well as some that are in functioning condition but on display.

SLs currently in regular service in Japan (source):

JR Hokkaidō
C11 171: _Niseko_ and _Hakodate – Ōnuma_
C11 207: _ Niseko_ and _Hakodate – Ōnuma_

JR East
C57 180: _Ban’etsu Monogatari_
D51 498: _Oku-Tone_

JR West
C56 160: _Kita-Biwako_
C57 1: _Yamaguchi_

JR Kyūshū
8620 series (58654): _Hitoyoshi_

Ōigawa Railway
C10 8: _Express_
C11 190: _Express_
C11 227: _Express_
C56 44: _Express_

Chichibu Railway
C58 363: _Paleo Express_

Mooka Railway
C11 325: _Mooka_
C12 66: _Mooka_


----------



## loefet

> Are there any plans to install seats better than green cars on Tokaido, Sanyo or Kyushu Shinkansen?


Most likely not at the moment since the Tokaido line is running at capacity during rush hour, which means that having less seats on the trains would be a bad idea profit and capacity wise...


----------



## quashlo

LHCHL said:


> I do know from people involved these tunnels has pressure relief chambers built near the entrances/ends to dissipate the shock, I guess it wasn't designed for the speeds they are targeting.


This appears to be where a lot of the research is being done. For the Fastech project, they did a lot of experimentation with design of the tunnel hood (e.g., using ducts connected to the outside to help reduce the pressure gradient), as well as research into new, cheaper membrane-type materials for the hoods.

_Development of New Tunnel Entrance Hoods_
Kazuki Sakurai, Kazuhiro Saeki, Yasumasa Takakuwa and Akiyuki Watanabe



LHCHL said:


> Eitherway, I don't see extending the length of the nose as a long term solution, at this rate if the try to go any faster, they'll either have to completely redesign trainset with smaller cross section (like MLX01) or dedicate an entire car to being the "nose".


The priority in the Fastech project to reduce the tunnel boom was to do what they could with the train first. According to the researchers, they reached the limit of what they could achieve with only the train and needed to start looking at improvements to the wayside infrastructure. The tunnel hood improvements above are already being implemented on the Tōhoku Shinkansen in preparation for the speed-up.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

loefet said:


> Most likely not at the moment since the Tokaido line is running at capacity during rush hour, which means that having less seats on the trains would be a bad idea profit and capacity wise...


Why profitwise? Does a carload of green car passengers pay less for their tickets combined than the bigger number of passengers for their cheaper tickets in an ordinary car?


----------



## quashlo

*Hitachi to build new plant in China for high-speed train electrical equipment*
http://e.nikkei.com/e/fr/tnks/Nni20101214D14JFN05.htm



> TOKYO (Nikkei)--Hitachi Ltd. (6501) said Tuesday that it will construct a joint-venture factory in China to increase production of electrical equipment for high-speed trains.
> 
> The company intends to spend about 1.05 billion yen to boost output in response to the Chinese government's plan to manufacture more rolling stock.
> 
> Around February, Hitachi will inject fresh capital into a joint venture which will build a factory in the city of Changchun, Jilin Province. This facility is to handle such products as rectifiers that convert alternating current to direct current and train control systems. It will be on the grounds of a factory of a key customer, Changchun Railway Vehicles Co.
> 
> Hitachi will also increase the production capacity of an existing plant in the city of Xian from 50 units to 80 units a month by next spring. Including the new factory in Changchun, Hitachi's overall monthly output capacity in China is expected to reach 130 units by spring 2012.
> 
> According to Hitachi, China has plans to build subways as well as some 18,000km of passenger train lines by 2020.


----------



## loefet

chornedsnorkack said:


> Why profitwise? Does a carload of green car passengers pay less for their tickets combined than the bigger number of passengers for their cheaper tickets in an ordinary car?


I meant Gran-class vs. other...


----------



## quashlo

*JR East unveils GranClass to press (redux): Part 1*

Finally got some video and pics…

TV Tōkyō news report (2010.12.14):






Some pics:
_Source:  http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_

U2, the first mass production unit. at the Shinkansen General Rolling Stock Center in Sendai:










GranClass










Green car. It appears that they completely redesigned the interior of the train for the mass production units. Comparing to when they first unveiled unit U1, the pre-production unit, to the press, it’s clear they spiffed up the green car and standard class to better match the GranClass, using shades of beige and gray. 










Standard class










_Hayabusa_ logo


----------



## quashlo

*JR East unveils GranClass to press (redux): Part 2*

“_Hayabusa 1_ for Shin-Aomori, reserved seating, GranClass”










GranClass logo, in the shape of the letter “G”. The idea behind the hexagonal design is that the highest-quality car in the Shinkansen network provides five “comforts” or “amenities” (represented by the five trapezoids) to the passenger (represented by the triangle).




























Shin-Aomori end car, Car 10, with the GranClass logo beside the passenger door.










Washrooms and women-only restrooms are included in Cars 1, 3, and 7, and all restrooms and cabins have emergency intercom buttons to talk to the train crew. Cabins and deck areas also feature security cameras.

The E5 series has tilting capabilities and a full-active suspension, as well as a new braking system that allows it to come to a full stop from 320 kph in the same distance it takes for an E2 series traveling at 275 kph.

A total of 24 trains will be produced by the end of FY2012, and after the pre-production unit U1 finishes its testing, its interior will also be revamped to match the production units. This unit, U2, began testing on the Shinkansen line on 2010.12.13.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central invites press to maglev Chūō Shinkansen construction site*

On 2010.12.13, JR Central gave a tour of the construction site for the extension of the Yamanashi maglev test track in Uenohara City. The first-phase track already in use is 18.4 km long and has been in use for testing of superconducting maglev technology since 1997, but the extension will complete the full planned length of the test track (42.8 km) by the end of FY2013. The extension-related work will cost approx. ¥319 billion, borne entirely by JR Central, but will mean they have also completed about 1/7th of the route between Tōkyō and Nagoya.

The extensions include a total of 19.1 km of tunneled sections (ten sections total) and 5.3 km of "daylight" sections (10 sections total). As of 2010.11.24, work has already been completed on seven of the tunnels (total length of 10.4 km) and approx. 54% of the tunneling is complete. Work on all the daylight sections has begun. Apparently, they are working day and night to complete the construction.

In addition to the extensions, the work also involves upgrading the facilities in the first-phase track (ground coils, electrical equipment) for practical application. A new, higher-capacity transformer station will be constructed near the test center to serve the southern track .

A few pics:
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_

Three-boom, two-bucket drill machine, used for blasting and rock bolting. One cycle of blasting and rock bolting takes about 5 hours, which comes out to about 4.8 m of tunnel a day.










Map of the test track from JR Central. Blue is the first phase already open, red are the extensions. As shown, much of the test track already is and will be (when complete) mostly tunnels. The longest tunnel will be the Misaka Tunnel at 14.6 km.










From near the observation deck at the Yamanashi Maglev Sightseeing Center. The gray building at right is the new transformer station, while the site covered in blue sheets to the left is a new annex for the test center. The test track is at left (arch bridge), while the building at center is the transformer station for the north track. Once the new transformer station is complete, they will focus on various tests using primarily the south track.










Looking down at the under-construction foundation of one of the columns for the Tanazawa Viaduct.










From above the already completed No. 1 Ōnoiri Tunnel, looking down at the construction for the Tanazawa Viaduct and the Ōnoiri River Bridge. This is facing west toward Kōfu. In the distance is the Akiyama Tunnel.










Akiyama Tunnel (3.8 km) currently being constructed. Tunnels on the extension are being constructed using the New Austrian method. The maglev tunnels are about 3 m wider than Shinkansen tunnels, height is 7.6 m. The result is that the cross-section is about 20 percent larger than for typical Shinkansen tunnels.










TBS news report:


----------



## quashlo

*Kyōto and Nara in battle to win station on Chūō Shinkansen maglev*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/politics/local/101218/lcl1012181257001-n1.htm



> Regarding a new intermediate station on the maglev Chūō Shinkansen, which is aiming to open between Tōkyō and Ōsaka in 2045, hints of a battle between two of the largest ancient capitals of Japan—Nara Prefecture and Kyōto Prefecture—to win the station are already apparent. JR Central has said that one new station would be provided for each prefecture on the route, but the national government's master plan only identifies the location as "in the vicinity of Nara City" without stating which prefecture. Kyōto Prefecture, located in the "vicinity," is passionately advocating for a station in Kyōto, an "international tourist city." Nara Prefecture governor Arai Shōgo, however, isn't willing to give in: "They've already said, 'in the vicinity of Nara City,' so it's obviously within Nara Prefecture."
> 
> The Tōkyō ‒ Nagoya section of the maglev Chūō Shinkansen is scheduled to open in 2027, and the Nagoya ‒ Ōsaka section in 2045. It's a megaproject with the potential to radically change the "axis" of Japan, and for Nara Prefecture, located a ways off the Tōkaidō Shinkansen, a new station would be a "long-awaited dream" from the perspective of economic development, according to Nara Prefecture's Road Transport and Environment Section.
> 
> Meanwhile, Kyōto Prefecture has identified a new station as a matter of life and death and is prepared to make its presence known by lobbying the national government and JR Central: "If the maglev doesn't pass through Kyōto Prefecture, we'll be pushed off of the country's central corridor. This is unacceptable for an international tourist city." In July, the Prefecture even established an investigative committee composed of experts, and has begun investigations into candidate locations for the new station at JR Kyōto Station, the Kansai Science City located on the border with Nara Prefecture, and other locations.
> 
> While Nara Prefecture is believed to have an edge due to its location on the straight-line path of the maglev route, JR Central's policy of placing the full burden of construction costs for intermediate stations in prefectures along the route on local jurisdictions is a factor in making the situation less clear. Governor Arai is opposed to funding the full costs of a new station, saying, "While we will cover a portion of the costs relative to the total benefits that Nara Prefecture will receive, there is no way we can pay for the full cost."
> 
> In addition, in regards to construction of an underground station—estimated to cost ¥220 billion—the governer has cited Nara Prefecture's financial situation and lobbied for an aboveground station, saying that an underground station has little potential for economic development. In reality, however, he cannot hide his anxiety: "I'm worried that Kyōto Prefecture may make an offer that can't be beat." The governor says, "If the station is constructed outside of Nara Prefecture, the lost economic potential would be immeasurable. We have no choice but to fight with what we've got and continue our lobbying efforts."


----------



## quashlo

*MLIT subcommittee recommends Southern Alps route, JR Central as project lead*
http://www.asahi.com/travel/rail/news/NGY201012150050.html



> On December 15, an advisory committee to the Minister of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism gave what amounts to a "go-sign" for JR Central's maglev Chūō Shinkansen project. JR Central, which is rushing to secure an alternative route to the Tōkaidō Shinkansen, has born the risk of raising the ¥8 trillion construction on its own in an effort to open the line quickly while avoiding political interference. The opening of the line would be a huge blow to Kansai's three airports and dramatically change the transport makeup.
> 
> A meeting of the Transport Policy Council's Chūō Shinkansen Subcommittee was held at the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) on December 15. The subcommittee submitted a midterm assessment recognizing construction of the Southern Alps route, which connects Tōkyō and Nagoya in a virtually straight line. It's expected that the subcommittee will release its final report next spring, after which the the Minister of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism will direct JR Central to construct the line. After completion of the environmental impact assessments, the railway will aim for a groundbreaking in FY2014.
> 
> JR Central announced that it would finance the construction of the line on its own in December 2007. Up until now, Shinkansen construction has been conducted as a national-level public works project, but this is the first time that construction will be carried out by the private sector. The railway realized full privatization in spring 2006, and top JR Central executives look back at the moment, saying that "the prerequisites for maglev construction have all been met."
> 
> JR Central's motives for financing construction of the line on its own involve trying to avoid political interference in route selection and station locations. In reality, the primary factor behind the subcommittee's selection of the direct route was the benefit-cost ratio. JR Central president Yamada Yoshiomi reiterated, "We will do whatever it takes to preserve freedom in operations and freedom in investment for the line."
> 
> One of the reasons for JR Central's rush to build the maglev despite the massive investment required is the dilemma surrounding the aging Tōkaidō Shinkansen, which is now 46 years old. Starting in 2018, the railway will undertake large-scale renovations of the Tōkaidō Shinkansen at the cost of approx. ¥1 trillion, and its expected that partial service cancellations and slowdowns will be required for long periods of time. The fear of disasters such as earthquakes is also a constant presence. The risk of reduced functionality on a bread-winner line that provides over 90 percent of JR Central's revenue is a major business concern.
> 
> What the railway fears most, however, is a deterioration of its finances. The construction cost for the maglev line will be covered by loans and other sources, bringing the company's long-term debt to as much as ¥5 trillion—rivaling its situation following the privatization of the Japanese National Railways and making the company susceptible to interest rate increases and other factors.
> 
> In regards to the opening of the line to Ōsaka, the subcommittee's midterm assessment urged for an earlier opening to increase the economic benefits of the line. According to MLIT financial estimates, however, pushing to an earlier opening would bring long-term debt to ¥6 trillion, increasing the railway's risk of falling into an ordinary deficit. Difficult construction work digging underneath the Southern Alps is also in the waiting, and if the schedule is delayed, there are fears that the construction cost could balloon.
> 
> *Debate over cost burdens for intermediate stations*
> For stations along the maglev line, excepting the three major metropolitan areas, JR Central has stated that the construction costs for all intermediate stations in the six prefectures along the route including Kanagawa and Nara shall be borne solely by local governments, but the gap in understanding with local jurisdictions has yet to be filled.
> 
> The construction cost for an intermediate station is expected to be about ¥35 billion for an aboveground station and about ¥220 billion for an underground station. Even within the subcommittee, there has been past backlash, claiming that the railway's policy of 100% local funding is "financially difficult" (Kanagawa Prefecture governor Matsuzawa Shigefumi) and "hard to swallow" (Gifu Prefecture governor Furuta Hajime).
> 
> The various prefectures have requested that JR Central share some of the costs and that the national government provide funding assistance. JR Central's decision to not demand funding support for the construction cost of the major terminal stations in Tōkyō, Aichi, and Ōsaka, which are expected to serve large passenger volumes, has contributed to a feeling of injustice among prefectures along the line.
> 
> The subcommittee's midterm assessment notes that "additional work is desirable regarding consideration of a logical funding arrangement" and requests that JR Central and local jurisdictions thoroughly discuss the issue before deciding an appropriate funding arrangement. At a press conference JR Central president Yamada said, "Our basic policy remains unchanged, but it is not impossible that adjustments could be made after discussions," indicating his intention to begin talks with governors and other officials from prefectures along the line before the year's end.
> 
> *A hit to the three Kansai airports*
> With the opening of the maglev, the role of the Tōkaidō Shinkansen will change dramatically.
> 
> Currently, _Nozomi_ trains with few stops comprise half of the line's services, and the train schedule prioritizes travel between the major metropolitan areas. With all the trains skipping stations in Shizuoka Prefecture, former Shizuoka Prefecture governor Ishikawa Yoshinobu was bold enough to even claim that he would "place a passage tax on non-stopping Shinkansen trains."
> 
> With the debut of the maglev, however, the leading role in transporting passengers between the major metropolitan areas will change hands. The Tōkaidō Shinkansen will see increased _Kodama_ and _Hikari_ services, taking on the role of connecting the various prefectures along the line with the three major metropolitan areas. JR Central has said that the maglev "will open up the possibilities for establishing new stations on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen."
> 
> Meanwhile, Kansai's three airports (Kansai, Itami, and Kōbe) will take a massive blow. The Panel for Kansai's Three Airports, composed of local governments and industry members, has estimated that the maglev opening to Nagoya would immediately spell "doom" for flights connecting Haneda with the three airports, reducing domestic passenger numbers at the three airports by over 30 percent.
> 
> However, some are pushing for an early opening to Ōsaka. Kinki Nippon Railroad (Kintetsu) president Yamaguchi Masanoru says, "If the maglev does not open to Ōsaka soon enough, Ōsaka will basically become a provincial city."


TBS news report:


----------



## quashlo

*JR Kyūshū announces Kyūshū Shinkansen schedule*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/local/ar...E2E2EBE0E0E5E2;o=F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2



> On December 17, Kyūshū Railway Company (JR Kyūshū) announced the schedule changes taking effect with the March 12, 2011 opening of the full length of the Kyūshū Shinkansen's Kagoshima route. There will be a total of 15 daily roundtrip through-services with Shin-Ōsaka on the San'yō Shinkansen. Together with local _Tsubame_ trains, a total of 66 trains in each direction will stop at Hakata Station. Passengers who board a _Mizuho_ train (the fastest service) from Kagoshima before 7:00 am will be able to reach Ōsaka by 11:00 am.
> 
> A total of 137 daily trains (across both directions) will be operated on three services: the _Mizuho_, the limited-stop _Sakura_, and the _Tsubame_ local stopping at every station in Kyūshū.
> 
> A total of 31 outbound (leaving Hakata) and 30 inbound (towards Hakata) _Tsubame_ trains will be operated (one train every 30 minutes), two-thirds of which will operate between Hakata and Kumamoto. _Sakura_ trains will operate 11 outbound trips and 11 inbound trips (one of which departs from Kumamoto) between Shin-Ōsaka and Kagoshima Chūō, and 14 roundtrips (one train an hour) between Hakata and Kagoshima Chūō.
> 
> The _Mizuho_, stopping at only six major intermediate stations and connecting Shin-Ōsaka and Kagoshima Chūō in 3 hours and 45 minutes, is targeted at business travelers, and will operate four roundtrips a day. Passengers who board the 6:00 am departure from Shin-Ōsaka will arrive at Kagoshima Chūō at 9:46 am. Passengers who board the last _Mizuho_ of the day from Kagoshima Chūō at 7:52 pm will arrive at Shin-Ōsaka at 11:37 pm.
> 
> In terms of through-service trains to / from Shin-Ōsaka, a total of 16 trains (across both directions) will stop at Kurume, seven at Shin-Tosu, three at Shin-Ōmuta and Shin-Yatsushiro, and 21 at Sendai.
> 
> Travel times will be 33 minutes between Hakata and Kumamoto and 1 hour, 19 minutes between Hakata and Kagoshima Chūō on the _Mizuho_. The _Sakura_ will connect Shin-Ōsaka and Kagoshima Chūō in as little as 4 hours and 10 minutes, and Hakata and Kagoshima Chūō in 1 hour and 28 minutes. The last departures from Hakata will be the 11:07 pm _Tsubame_ for Kumamoto and the 10:27 pm _Mizuho_ for Kagoshima Chūō.
> 
> With the opening of the full length of the Shinkansen line, limited expresses between Hakata and Shin-Yatsushiro will be discontinued. Three to four _Ariake_ limited expresses will be operated in the morning and evening between Hakata and Kumamoto or Nagasu, while rapid trains between Hakata and Kurume / Ōmuta / Arao will be added to serve commuter traffic. In order to serve tourists and visitors, service will be increased on the _Kirishima_ limited express between Kagoshima Chūō and Miyazaki, and tourist trains departing from Kagoshima Chūō and Kumamoto will see reduced transfer times with the Shinkansen.
> 
> At a press conference on the same day, JR Kyūshū president Karaike Kōji commented, "In regards to through-service trains with the San'yō Shinkansen, we are hoping to increase the number of trains following the next timetable revision."


Morning and evening service pattern (example is Hakata departures during the 18:00 hour) (my graphics)










Midday service pattern










Other major items in the March 2011 service changes:

Frequency of Hakata ‒ Saga limited expresses (_Kamome_, _Midori_, etc.) will be increased from 2 tph to 3 tph, and all trains will stop at the new Shin-Tosu Station.
485 series units will end regular revenue service on the _Nichirin_, _Hyūga_, _Kirishima_, etc., replaced by 787 series.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

So are there any plans for direct trains Tokyo-Kumamoto?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

chornedsnorkack said:


> So are there any plans for direct trains Tokyo-Kumamoto?


At this time no. This may have been discussed before, but the distance from Tokyo to Kumamoto is greater than the ideal range for direct HSR services- and the market is too small. I think quashlo mentioned before that the actual demand for the Tokyo-Hakata market is quite low, as most passengers get off at intermediate stations and most of those going the whole distance take the plane instead. Also, having trainsets dedicated to such a long run reduces their availability on a typical operational day (fewer cycles), a series of shorter runs allows more utilization and increases passenger seat revenue- you want to concentrate your services on routes where the trains are filled to the greatest capacity.


----------



## quashlo

JR Central is also pretty stubborn (although they have their reasons)... They have a "golden rule" that only 16-car trains with exactly 1,323 seats (1,123 regular class and 200 green car) can operate on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen. This is to preserve capacity on the line and allow flexibility (and save time reassigning passengers to seats) when trains need to be rerouted due to service disruptions, etc. From a business and travel pattern perspective, the only way to make a through-service like Tōkyō to Kumamoto work would be to couple 8+8, probably having one half couple / decouple at Hakata or even Shin-Ōsaka... However, this means a loss of uniformity in train seating and a decrease in overall capacity on the critical section between Tōkyō, Nagoya, and Shin-Ōsaka. The N700-7000 and N700-8000 8-car units as currently designed only have capacity for 546 passengers, which still leaves a deficit of 200 passengers compared to a full 16-car Z or N set, even when coupled in an 8+8 formation.

Perhaps their attitude may change when the maglev is operational and they have a little more freedom to do things with the Tōkaidō Shinkansen.


----------



## zerokei

chornedsnorkack said:


> Are there any plans to install seats better than green cars on Tokaido, Sanyo or Kyushu Shinkansen?


As quashlo mentions in the previous post, this 16 cars, 1323 seats principle that JR Central has, most likely makes any hopes for a Gran Class car running on the Tokaido Shinkansen just a dream for the near future. Judging from pictures however, the Green car seats of the N700 Nozomi seem pretty comfy.

The Hikari Rail Star services of JR West features, if I recall correctly, all standard class cars with 2+2 seating, making it a comfortable choice for Sanyo shinkansen passengers who do not want to upgrade to Green. However, I guess that this is also an indication of JR West’s more relaxed stance on allowing different types of train configurations with different interiors on their shinkansen line.

When it comes to JR Kyushu they seem to put a great deal of effort into making their trains’ design stand out (or as quashlo wrote in post #39 of this thread: _JR Kyūshū has been at the forefront of innovative train designs in Japan_) so perhaps the thoughts of Gran Class seats are not too distance to them. However, the fact that the green section of the Sakura only occupies half a car might be worrying. In any case, what do you others think about the potential of Gran class seats on, let's say, Mizuho services? Could it be a good mean in the competition with airline and how is the market share?

At last, perhaps a bit off topic, but I was recently in Spain and rode their high speed train AVE from Barcelona-Sevilla which feature three classes; Club, Preferente and Turista.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

quashlo said:


> JR Central is also pretty stubborn (although they have their reasons)... They have a "golden rule" that only 16-car trains with exactly 1,323 seats (1,123 regular class and 200 green car) can operate on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen. This is to preserve capacity on the line and allow flexibility (and save time reassigning passengers to seats) when trains need to be rerouted due to service disruptions, etc. From a business and travel pattern perspective, the only way to make a through-service like Tōkyō to Kumamoto work would be to couple 8+8, probably having one half couple / decouple at Hakata or even Shin-Ōsaka...


How many trains daily travel Sanyo Shinkansen Hakata-Osaka? Out of these, how many are fewer than 16 cars, how many are 16 cars that end in Osaka and how many are 16 car trains that continue to Tokaido Shinkansen?


----------



## quashlo

zerokei said:


> In any case, what do you others think about the potential of Gran class seats on, let's say, Mizuho services? Could it be a good mean in the competition with airline and how is the market share?


Well, there is some Shinkansen vs. air mode share data in Wikipedia (originally from MLIT reports):
http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/山陽新幹線#.E4.BA.AC.E9.98.AA.E7.A5.9E_-_.E7.A6.8F.E5.B2.A1

*Shinkansen vs. airlines* (Kinki region ↔ northern Kyūshū)
1996: 67% Shinkansen, 33% airlines
1999: 58% Shinkansen, 42% airlines (March 2000: start of _Hikari Rail Star_)
2002: 67% Shinkansen, 33% airlines
2005: 72% Shinkansen, 28% airlines
2007: 77% Shinkansen, 23% airlines

This is for only for northern Kyūshū, but based on this, you could be right about some sort of GranClass-type seat for _Mizuho_ services, especially the further down you go (Kumamoto or Kagoshima).


----------



## quashlo

chornedsnorkack said:


> How many trains daily travel Sanyo Shinkansen Hakata-Osaka? Out of these, how many are fewer than 16 cars, how many are 16 cars that end in Osaka and how many are 16 car trains that continue to Tokaido Shinkansen?


Using the schedule, you can come up with a quick estimate.

Departure schedule from Hakata:
http://time.jr-odekake.net/cgi-bin/...%8e%31%33%93%fa%81%40%89%fc%90%b3&DITD=%33%35


Orange is _Nozomi_, all of which are bound for Tōkyō with the exception of the 20:00 (for Nagoya) and 21:11 (for Shin-Ōsaka) departures. Obviously, all the Tōkyō ones are 16 cars, but not sure about the last two.
Red are _Hikari Rail Star_, all 8 cars.
Blue are _Kodama_, in various formations 4 to 16 cars.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

quashlo said:


> Orange is _Nozomi_, all of which are bound for Tōkyō with the exception of the 20:00 (for Nagoya) and 21:11 (for Shin-Ōsaka) departures. Obviously, all the Tōkyō ones are 16 cars, but not sure about the last two.
> Red are _Hikari Rail Star_, all 8 cars.
> Blue are _Kodama_, in various formations 4 to 16 cars.


19:30 is for Nagoya, too. Last Nozomi for Tokyo departs 18:54 and arrives 23:45.

Roughly half the trains on Sanyo Shinkansen are Nozomis, all bound for Tokyo, and some Kodamas are 16 cars as well.


----------



## quashlo

*Kyūshū Shinkansen Rail Walk tours: Shin-Tamana Station (Part 1)*

Second installment is a short set at Shin-Tamana Station in Tamana City, Kumamoto Prefecture (2010.03.14). Unfortunately, weather was pretty lousy on this particular day, and it appears that access to the Shinkansen viaduct was more restricted than at the Shin-Tosu event.
_Source: http://kuroki1984.blog69.fc2.com/_

Walking towards the station...



















Upon entering the station building...
Actual seats from an 800 series Shinkansen










Climbing up the stairs to platform level...










As always, the wood is good... They should really use it more often.
At the time of the tour, it looks like many of the platform doors and this waiting room had already been erected.










Looking northwest from the station, in the direction of Hakata.










Walking down the emergency stairs at the platform end and onto the aerial structure... A good look at the slab design from the side.


----------



## quashlo

*Kyūshū Shinkansen Rail Walk tours: Shin-Tamana Station (Part 2)*

Walking along the passage underneath the platform. There's actually quite a bit of space to move around in.



















Looking southeast towards Kumamoto and Kagoshima Chūō. A short distance away, the Shinkansen aerial structure crosses over the Kikuchi River.










Zoom of the tunnel on the northwest end.










Back in the concourse area...



















West Exit station plaza under construction.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Shikoku chairman calls for new bypass between Saijō and Matsuyama*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/shikoku/ehime/101209/ehm1012090210002-n1.htm



> On December 8, JR Shikoku chairman Matsuda Kiyohiro gave a speech at the Saijō City General Cultural Center in Saijō City, Ehime Prefecture and proposed a plan to speed up trains by constructing a bypass line between Saijō and Matsuyama through the mountains. At a lecture session held by the city in celebration of the third anniversary of the opening of the Shikoku Railway Culture Museum, Matsuda gave a speech on the theme of "Building the Future of the Seto Inland Sea Area through High-Speed Rail."
> 
> Chairman Matsuda explained that Shikoku's trains are currently "faced with declining ridership due to expressway extensions." He also added, "The conventional lines are already being operated at their speed limits, and the keys to increasing speed are curves, waiting time at double-track passing points, and line shortenings."
> 
> Matsuda also stressed, "If we can construct a double-track bypass connecting Saijō and Matsuyama in a straight line, the travel time between Matsuyama and Takamatsu can be reduced by approx. 50 minutes to one hour and 25 minutes. This could also be a step towards the Shinkansen." Matsuda suggested, "Trains are more efficient than expressways or airplanes... We should expand our rail network as a means of revitalizing our local economies."


Currently, the JR Yosan Line connects Matsuyama and Saijō, following the northern coastline of Ehime Prefecture along the Seto Inland Sea and skirting the Takayama Mountains. The proposed line would cut through the mountains, improving travel times between Takamatsu and Matsuyama, two major metropolitan areas on the island.

There are two major (mostly dormant) proposals for Shinkansen in Shinkoku. The first is an east-west line from Shin-Ōsaka via Awaji Island, Tokushima, Takamatsu, and Matsuyama to Ōita in Kyūshū. The second is a north-south line connecting Okayama on the main island with Kōchi.

Window view on the Yosan Line, taken from a _Sunrise Seto_ sleeper limited express:
_Source: *syaso* on YouTube_

Part 26: Iyo Saijō to Nyūgawa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sb0yv8itwEA&hd=1
Part 27: Nyūgawa to Iyo Sakurai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0bMIuHn2wo&hd=1
Part 28: Iyo Sakurai to Imabari http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2zfLpVYRX8&hd=1
Part 29: Imabari to Asanami http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8azlHPJSzig&hd=1
Part 30: Asanami to Iyo Hōjō http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WefzoNKlri8&hd=1
Part 31: Iyo Hōjō to Awai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EV8pHxrO1aM&hd=1
Part 32: Awai to Matsuyama http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0cCaTeS5y0&hd=1


----------



## quashlo

*Sneak peek inside new JR Central maglev / railway museum*

JR Central is working fast to prepare its new museum of railway and maglev trains (SCMAGLEV and Railway Park) at Kinjō Pier in Minato Ward, Nagoya City. Over 35 trains on display, but some of the highlights are a C62 series steam locomotive, the 955 series (300X) experimental Shinkansen unit, and the MLX01 series experimental maglev unit. The museum is scheduled to open on 2011.03.14.

Nagoya TV feature with a couple of idols touring the new museum under construction. They spend most of their time looking at a 0 series Shinkansen, but there's some clips of the building and train lineup.





_Source: *celockable* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central to introduce additonal N700 units onto Nozomi services*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/101217/biz1012171927019-n1.htm



> On December 17, JR Central announced that it will increase the number of _Nozomi_ runs operated using the latest N700 series trains as part of the Tōkaidō Shinkansen timetable revisions in March of next year. Including the San'yō Shinkansen sections, approx. 90 percent of _Nozomi_ services will be operated with N700 series trains.
> 
> On the Tōkaidō Shinkansen, 48 of the total 66 _Nozomi_ trips between Tōkyō and Shin-Ōsaka (a portion start and terminate at Nagoya instead) will be operated with the N700 series. At the end of next fiscal year, the railway plans to operate all _Nozomi_ services between Tōkyō and Hakata (through-servicing via the San'yō Shinkansen) with the N700 series.
> 
> The smoking-permitted seats in Car No. 3 on 300 series and 700 series running on _Nozomi_ services will be eliminated.


Timetable changes will take effect starting March 12, 2011 and bring the share of N700 trips to 144 out of 162 _Nozomi_ arrivals and departures at Tōkyō Station. The changes will also allow for increased _Nozomi_ services arriving at Tōkyō Station during the 8:00 hour: up to a maximum of five _Nozomi_ trains (currently four) when boarding from Shin-Ōsaka and Kyōto and a maximum of six _Nozomi_ trains (currently five) when boarding from Nagoya.


----------



## quashlo

*San'yō / Kyūshū Shinkansen through-services not included in JR Central Internet reservation service*
http://www.asahi.com/travel/rail/news/TKY201012200221.html



> Starting next spring, a portion of tickets will no longer be available for purchase starting through the Tōkaidō / San'yō Shinkansen's Express (EX) Reservation service, which allows passengers to purchase Shinkansen tickets via mobile phone or personal computer. The system is lauded for its ease of access and convenience, but this latest news is a result of a delay in coordination with other JR companies over the service's content. Even within JR, some doubtful voices say the news only means inconvenience for passengers.
> 
> An average of approx. 55,000 passengers at JR Shinagawa Station (Minato Ward, Tōkyō) use the Shinkansen daily. During weekday mornings, many office workers and other passengers tap their cards to the faregate readers and hop aboard trains, one after another. These passengers are members of the Tōkaidō / San'yō Shinkansen's Express Reservation service.
> 
> Express Reservation launched on JR Central's Tōkaidō Shinkansen in 2001, later expanding to JR West's San'yō Shinkansen in 2006. Passengers can use their mobile phone or personal computer to choose their desired seat and can switch trains for free up to six minutes before the scheduled departure. In 2008, the EX-IC service debuted, replacing the tickets with cards, and passengers who make reservations up to three days in advance receive a special discount. In the midst of a prolonged recession, the service has earned popularity among office workers and other passengers who frequently go on business trips, and the number of members has reached approx. 1.79 million, centered up and down the line around Tōkyō, Nagoya, Ōsaka, and Fukuoka. Approx. 96,000 passengers use the service daily.
> 
> However, starting March 12 of next year, Express Reservations members will no longer be able to purchase tickets for the _Mizuho_ and _Sakura_ trains that through-service from the San'yō Shinkansen onto the Kyūshū Shinkansen. The _Mizuho_, the fastest through-service, is the flagship train, reducing travel time between Shin-Ōsaka and Kagoshima Chūō by 1 hour and 17 minutes to 3 hours and 45 minutes.
> 
> While passengers will be able to purchase tickets on _Nozomi_, _Hikari_, and _Kodama_ trains to as far as Hakata, they will not be able to purchase tickets past Hakata. In addition, when changing reservations originally made for _Nozomi_, _Hikari_, and _Kodama_ trains between Shin-Ōsaka and Hakata, members will not be able to switch to _Mizuho_ and _Sakura_ trains, even if those trains work out better time-wise.
> 
> In preparation for the San'yō and Kyūshū Shinkansen through-services, JR West has decided that it will launch the eReservation service, an expansion of its eReservation plus online reservation service. Up until now, passengers were only able to purchase tickets on JR West's Shinkansen trains, but the railway will now allow customers to purchase tickets for Kyūshū as well. However, it passed up on coordinating with JR Central's Express Reservation service.
> 
> JR East's Mobile Suica service, which uses mobile phones to reserve tickets, will also not be accepted for _Mizuho_ and _Sakura_ trains because it is only linked up with Express Reservations. JR East spokespersons argue, "Well, we're not really in a position to tell JR Central to extend the service all the way to Kyūshū."
> 
> On online message boards, Internet users are venting their criticisms of JR, saying the problem is an "inconvenience" and a "backwards move."
> 
> However, all of JR West's Express Reservations members (approx. 360,000) are already members of eReservation plus and will be able to use the revamped eReservation service starting next spring to reserve seats on _Mizuho_ and _Sakura_ trains. In addition, JR Kyūshū's Train Reservation Service is slated to continue to offer tickets on both the Kyūshū and San'yō Shinkansen, as well as the Tōkaidō Shinkansen. However, even if members of Express Reservations or Mobile Suica attempt to use JR West or JR Kyūshū's membership service to reserve tickets on _Mizuho_ and _Sakura_ trains, they still won't be able to make ticketless reservations—the selling point of Express Resevation and similar services—and will still be required to pick up their tickets at the ticket counter of their origin station.
> 
> JR Central explains, "Our top priority is safe and reliable through-service operations. We are hoping to take another look at coordination between Internet reservation services when things have settled down." JR West also says, "It's difficult for us to request that JR Central invest money into systems improvements."
> 
> Understanding all this, both companies say they understand that the news is inconvenient for passengers, and will make other efforts, such as directing passengers to discounted tickets available for purchase at station ticket counters.


----------



## quashlo

*Shizuoka Prefecture governor pushes forward with proposed Shizuoka Airport station on Tōkaidō Shinkansen*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/chubu/shizuoka/101218/szk1012180157004-n1.htm



> On December 17, Shizuoka Prefecture governor Kawakatsu Heita revealed that a Shinkansen station at Shizuoka Airport is becoming more and more feasible, and that the airport will become a hub that even VIPs would have no qualms about using. The comments come after receiving a request from the Democratic Party of Japan (DPJ) Fujinokuni Prefectural Assembly Group to compile the proposed budget for FY2011.
> 
> After news of the midterm assessment released by the national government's Chūō Shinkansen Subcommittee, Governor Kawakatsu explained a detailed plan to establish a new station at the airport on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen.
> 
> The airport station would be constructed at ground level at the west end (closer to Hamamatsu) of the Shinkansen tunnel running directly underneath the airport. As bodyguards could be deployed on the train, the airport would serve VIPs who arrive by Shinkansen. In the past, there were proposals for an underground station inside the tunnel, but due to terrain, those plans are no longer feasible. It's forecasted that the cost of establishing the new station would be ¥20 billion to ¥30 billion. Up until now, JR Central representatives have been cautious about establishing a new station.


Shizuoka Airport has been struggling in any event, so this could be a plus for them if they can get it to happen.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōhoku Shinkansen extension off to a good start*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/aomori/news/20101214-OYT8T00182.htm



> In regards to the Hachinohe ‒ Shin-Aomori section of the Tōhoku Shinkansen, which recently celebrated the completion of its full length, on December 13 JR East announced that average daily ridership for the first week of service was 6,500 passengers—a 16 percent increase over ridership on limited expresses between Hachinohe and Shin-Aomori last year.
> 
> Ridership on the weekend, including the first day of service, was strong, while weekday ridership trended slightly above last year's numbers. Ridership on December 10 was similar to last year's numbers. Average passenger loading (compared to train capacity) on the section is 23 percent. Average daily ridership at Shichinohe Towada Station for December 4-10 was approx. 900 passengers.
> 
> At a press conference on December 13, Fukuda Yasushi, president of JR East's Morioka Branch Office, commented, "Opening day was a Saturday, so we were off to a good start. We have no idea how ridership will trend in the future, so we want to keep a close eye on the line's performance."
> 
> Meanwhile, New Year's period seat reservations were going strong, and according to a December 10 announcement by the Morioka Branch Office, the number of reservations on the Tōhoku Shinkansen between December 28 and January 5 is at 244,000 seats, a 14 percent increase over last year. On December 30, the peak day in the outbound direction, _Hayate_ trains are full until 4:00 pm, while on January 3, the peak day in the inbound direction, the trains are full from 9:00 am until the end of service.


Amateur video compilation of the first day of operations and tribute to the completion of the Tōhoku Shinkansen:





_Source: *aidusl* on YouTube_

JR East promo video for the E5... Only 2½ months left. 





_Source: *Sukasen* on YouTube_

E5+E6:









_Source: http://denshawotorou.blog73.fc2.com/_









_Source: http://denshawotorou.blog73.fc2.com/_


----------



## quashlo

*Tōhoku Shinkansen extension (redux): Part 6*

It's been over two weeks since the opening, so time for some comprehensive video walkthroughs of the new facilities:
_Source: *ene15007* on YouTube_

First, a walk through the public area of the station and the station plaza:






Next, a tour of the Shin-Aomori Station concourse (paid area):






Finally, the platforms at Shin-Aomori Station:






Walkthrough of Shichinohe Towada:






And the final installment in the MY FIRST AOMORI CM series:





_Source: *nkmrsun* on YouTube_


----------



## gramercy

awesome update as usual


----------



## pi_malejana

a little bit OT...

is the "My First Aomori" a drama series or is it just a group of commercials??
looks interesting...

:cheers:


----------



## quashlo

Fundamentally, it's just a CM series... But it's crafted to play out like a drama miniseries with a storyline and some big-name actors. The guy from Tōkyō (Miura Haruma) becomes one of the station staff at a small station in Aomori. Then the Shinkansen extension opens and he gets transferred to the new Shin-Aomori Station, all while falling in love with a local girl and experiencing all of the things that Aomori has to offer. In the last episode, the girl is leaving him to go to Tōkyō for university. I suppose the "hint" is that the two can still see each other now that the Shinkansen is open. I thought I read somewhere they were going to continue to the series, so there's probably more to come.

Currently, the 8-episode set is the main storyline, and then there's a bunch of other CMs that are like side stories:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnY0wXG3jvU


----------



## chornedsnorkack

quashlo said:


> JR Central is also pretty stubborn (although they have their reasons)... They have a "golden rule" that only 16-car trains with exactly 1,323 seats (1,123 regular class and 200 green car) can operate on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen. This is to preserve capacity on the line and allow flexibility (and save time reassigning passengers to seats) when trains need to be rerouted due to service disruptions, etc.


How are these 200 divided between cars?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

chornedsnorkack said:


> How are these 200 divided between cars?


On a _Nozomi_ N700 16 car trainset: Car 8: 68 seats + Car 9: 64 seats + Car 10: 68 seats = 200 green car seats


----------



## chornedsnorkack

k.k.jetcar said:


> On a _Nozomi_ N700 16 car trainset: Car 8: 68 seats + Car 9: 64 seats + Car 10: 68 seats = 200 green car seats


If the 64 seats of car 9, meaning 16 rows of 4 abreast, were replaced with 14 rows of GranClass at 3 abreast, 42 total, that would mean 1123 ordinary seats, 136 green car seats and 42 GranClass seats. 1301 total, losing just 22. Would it be a serious loss of capacity on Tokaido Shinkansen?


----------



## quashlo

Perhaps not. Not sure it's really worth it from a business perspective, though.

I believe GranClass partly works on Tōhoku Shinkansen because the green car on the _Hayate_ is frequently full or close to full, indicating there is demand for higher-quality seats and service. The few times I've ridden the green car on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen, it's been pretty empty (and very relaxing because of it). In that respect, a GranClass-type service on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen may not offer much added value over a green car.


----------



## quashlo

*Maehara may pay visit to Florida to market Shinkansen*
http://search.japantimes.co.jp/cgi-bin/nn20101227a4.html



> WASHINGTON (Kyodo) Foreign Minister Seiji Maehara might visit Florida as part of his trip to the United States in mid-January to urge the state to adopt the shinkansen system for its high-speed rail project, sources close to Japan-U.S. relations said Sunday.
> 
> While Maehara is trying to meet with Rick Scott, who is due to take office as governor on Jan. 4, it is still not clear whether the project will go forward because the governor-elect has not explicitly backed the plan, the sources said.
> 
> Scott won the gubernatorial poll after backing by the Tea Party movement, which is opposed to spending excessive taxpayer money on the rail project.
> 
> Maehara is thinking of visiting Florida during his trip to Washington, where he hopes to meet with Secretary of Transportation Ray LaHood to promote the shinkansen system and discuss the Japan-U.S. security alliance with Secretary of State Hillary Clinton.
> 
> The plan being pushed by the U.S. calls for inaugurating a 135-km rail line between Tampa and Orlando at a cost of $2.6 billion (about ¥21 billion), in 2015 and then building another line between Orlando and Miami.
> 
> The Japanese consortium faces stiff competition from Europe and China in its bid for the Florida project.


----------



## quashlo

*Japanese railcar industry structured around highly-skilled craftsmen, complex inter-company relationships*
http://www.tdb.co.jp/report/watching/press/pdf/k101202.pdf



> In its June 2010 _New Growth Strategies_, the government announced it would promote and strengthen exports in eleven major fields of infrastructure-related industries, including railways. Faced with saturation in the domestic market, the entry of firms into overseas markets has become an urgent matter. According to UNIFE (Union of the European Railway Industries), the global railway-related market—estimated at ¥15.9 trillion (yearly average for FY2005 to FY2007)—is estimated to expand to ¥22.0 trillion in 2020, but the fact is that Japanese railway manufacturers are playing second fiddle to the European "Big 3" of Bombardier (Canada, Germany), Siemens (Germany), and Alstom (France).
> 
> Teikoku Databank (TDB) has anaylzed the trade sctructures of railcar and railway equipment manufacturers and explored the current state of the industry. This is the first time TDB has conducted such a study.
> 
> *Study Conclusions (Summary)*
> Railcar equipment manufacturers are concentrated near railcar manufacturers' factories
> Looking at the headquarters locations (by prefecture) of the 569 railcar equipment manufacturers, Tōkyō Prefecture comes out on top with 111 firms, followed by Ōsaka Prefecture (83 firms) and Kanagawa Prefecture (59 firms).
> 
> By cities / wards, Tōkyō's Ōta Ward, also home to many airplane equipment manufacturers, came out on top. In addition, railcar equipment manufacturers are concentrated in the vicinity of railcar manufacturers' factories, starting with Yamaguchi Prefecture's Kudamatsu City, home to Hitachi's railcar plant.
> 
> Railcar manufacturing supported by craftsmanship; "manual"-ization and automation are key for the future
> When railway operators place large-volume orders for railcars of the same type, many typically rely on multiple railcar manufacturers to produce the trains. In Japan, many portions of the railcar manufacturing process are dependant on craftsmanship, and the railcar manufacturers have some discretion at their hands. As a result, even the same trains manufactured according to the same set of specifications may have differences in exterior appearance or performance based on the original manufacturer. Meanwhile, typical cases overseas feature detailed instructions within the specification documents to ensure that trains produced by separate manufacturers will still produce identical vehicles. The cultural concept of "constructing something better through craftsmanship" does not fit these paradigms. With the trend to construct factories locally in each market, there is now a need to create written manuals and automate these skills.
> 
> *By product lines and sales*
> After examining the company credit reports from 1,510,000 firms in the possession of TDB and extracting the firms dealing in the manufacture of railcars and railcar equipment, a total of 569 companies were found to be listed nationwide.
> 
> Categorizing these 569 companies by product lines, twelve firms deal with railcars (including railway systems manufacturers and firms subcontracted by manufacturers of finished railcars), 245 firms deal with mechanical components (bearings, bogies, brake shoes, etc.), 207 firms deal with materials (metalworks, glass, rubber, seat materials, etc.), and 105 firms deal with electrical equipment (signaling and safety devices, primary electrical equipment, etc.).
> 
> Separating out the 569 firms by sales, approx. 40 percent of railcar manufacturers saw sales of ¥100 billion or more each. The study also revealed that the mechanical components and materials fields are composed of comparatively smaller-scale companies, with about half of firms in these fields generating under ¥500 million in annual sales. In the electrical equipment field, firms with less than ¥500 million in annual sales account for the highest share of the total firms (compared to other fields), but there are also many firms in this field that are comparatively larger than counterparts in the mechanical components and materials fields, with approx. 30 percent of firms generating between ¥1 billion and ¥10 billion in annual sales. It's believed that this trend materialized because manufacturers of electrical equipment, including major components such as motors and control units, are primarily large-sized ("brand-name") and medium-sized appliance makers.
> 
> By product lines and sales:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Sales               Railcar      Mechanical      Materials    Electrical   TOTAL
> Firms       Components        Firms       Equipment
> Firms                         Firms
> ¥100 B or more     5  (41.7%)     8   (3.3%)     5   (2.4%)    4   (3.8%)    22
> ¥10 to ¥100 B      4  (33.3%)    18   (7.3%)    18   (8.7%)   13  (12.4%)    53
> ¥1 to ¥10 B        3  (25.0%)    59  (24.1%)    38  (18.4%)   36  (34.3%)   136
> ¥500 M to ¥1 B     0   (0.0%)    41  (16.7%)    34  (16.4%)   13  (12.4%)    88
> Less than ¥500 M   0   (0.0%)   119  (48.6%)   112  (54.1%)   39  (37.1%)   270
> 
> TOTAL             12 (100.0%)   245 (100.0%)   207 (100.0%)  105 (100.0%)   569
> 
> *By headquarters location (prefectures, city wards)*
> Looking at the headquarters location by prefecture, Tōkyō Prefecture comes out on top with 111 firms, followed by Ōsaka Prefecture (83 firms) and Kanagawa Prefecture (59 firms). Even when breaking the firms down by product lines, Tōkyō Prefecture comes out on top of virtually all product lines and has a particular "monopoly" in the electrical equipment field.
> 
> Looking at cities / wards, Tōkyō Prefecture's Ōta Ward came in first, with 17 firms. Ōta Ward is one of the top agglomerations of small neighborhood industrial uses in all of Japan, and is also home to a large number of firms manufacturing airplane components. Just as for airplane components, there is some redundancy in the types of components offered due to the high product quality demanded of manufacturers of finished railcars. While the #2 spot—Tōkyō's Chiyoda Ward, home to 16 firms—features a lineup of big-name appliances manufacturers including HItachi and Mitsubishi Electric, Ōta Ward is home to a large number of small-scale firms (less than ¥1 billion in annual sales) which still offer advanced skills.
> 
> By headquarters location (top 10 prefectures):
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Prefecture   Railcar  Mechanical  Materials  Electrical   TOTAL
> Firms   Components    Firms    Equipment
> Firms                  Firms
> Tōkyō           5         35         35          36        111
> Ōsaka           3         37         32          11         83
> Kanagawa        1         21         18          19         59
> Hyōgo           1         25         17           8         51
> Saitama                   15         21           5         41
> Aichi           2         17         14           5         38
> Gifu                      11          8           2         21
> Shizuoka                   7          6           4         17
> Yamaguchi                 13          4                     17
> Ibaraki                    6          5           2         13
> 
> By headquarters location (top 10 cities / wards):
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Prefecture                             Railcar  Mechanical  Materials  Electrical   TOTAL
> Firms   Components    Firms    Equipment
> Firms                  Firms
> Ōta Ward, Tōkyō                                     9           4          4          17
> Chiyoda Ward, Tōkyō                       1         3           7          5          16
> Minato Ward, Tōkyō                        2         5           2          4          13
> Kudamatsu City, Yamaguchi                          10           2                     12
> Higashi-Ōsaka City, Ōsaka                 1         4           5          1          11
> Nishi-Yodogawa Ward, Ōsaka City, Ōsaka              8           2                     10
> Kawaguchi City, Saitama                             6           2                      8
> Shinagawa Ward, Tōkyō                               4           2          2           8
> Nishi Ward, Kōbe City, Hyōgo                        3           5                      8
> Katsushika Ward, Tōkyō                              2           3          3           8
> 
> Yamaguchi Prefecture's Kudamatsu City, the headquarters for 10 mechanical components manufacturers, is home to the Kasado Plant, a Hitachi railcar factory. Even on the prefectural level, Yamaguchi Prefecture is home to a concentration of railcar-related firms, and in other prefectures, components and electrical equipment manufacturers are concentrated in prefectures that are home to railcar manufacturers' factories (Fig. 1).
> 
> Railcar-related manufacturers have not developed like automobile manufacturers, which feature a pyramid structure with the manufacturer / assembler of the finished railcar at the top. As a result, it is not uncommon for primary component manufacturers to have dealings with virtually all of the railcar manufacturers. Manufacturers of motors and other electrical equipment such as Tōshiba, Hitachi, and Mitsubishi Electric fit this model, as does Sumitomo Metal Industries, which has almost a 100% share of the domestic market for train wheels and axles. However, firms responsible for manufacturing or processing detailed components are concentrated in areas surrounding the factories of railcar manufacturers, and while there is no direct capital participation, there is a trend towards dealing with specific railcar manufacturers as part of a "cooperative firm" relationship.
> 
> Fig. 1: Prefectures by number of firm headquarters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trade structures*
> Considering the above analysis, we depicted the trade structures between railcar manufacturers and railcar equipment manufacturers (Fig. 2). When railway operators place large-volume orders for railcars of the same type, many typically rely on multiple railcar manufacturers to produce the trains. The reasons behind this approach include capacity issues at railcar manufacturers' factories, the distribution of risk associated with disasters such as earthquakes, and the desire to reduce costs through competition over price. After the railway operator has placed an order, the equipment manufacturer typically acts as a "parts provider" for primary components in these situations. The manufacture of other, more detailed components or processing will frequently be handled by the cooperative firms concentrated near the railcar manufacturers' production plants. For the final assembly conducted at the railcar manufacturers' plants, advanced technological expertise is required that goes beyond simple "assembly." As a result of this trade structure and production process, even the same trains manufactured according to the same set of specifications may have differences in exterior appearance or performance based on the original manufacturer.
> 
> Fig. 2: Trade structures between railcar manufacturers and equipment manufacturers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Conclusion (Future Needs)*
> Japan's railcar manufacturing industry is supported by craftsmanship. As a result, specifications documents do not feature very detailed specifications, and many portions are left to the manufacturer's discretion. On the other hand, most overseas specifications documents feature thorough and detailed instructions to ensure that separate manufacturers will still produce identical trains, and the cultural concept of "constructing something better through craftsmanship" does not apply. In addition, if the volume of overseas orders increases in the future, it's expected that more and more projects will include construction of local factories, such as Kawasaki Heavy Industries' North American plants in New York and Nebraska. We are already beginning to see this trend, such as with the decision of Nippon Sharyō to construct a railcar assembly plant in Illinois, U.S.A. If localization continues, relying on craftsmanship will likely become more and more difficult, but regardless of the outcome, the manualization and automation of these skills is certainly an issue for railcar manufacturers.
> 
> This trend of railcar manufacturers constructing local plants overseas and supplying a portion of components locally works against small- and mid-sized firms concentrated outside railcar manufacturers' plants. Excepting methods such as switching to other industries or exporting to overseas markets on their own, the survival of these firms depends on their ability to became indispensible in the production of railcars. As a result, the most obvious solution is to possess advanced technology and skills that cannot be reproduced by other firms, but the ability to supply a variety of products at low volumes and in a short amount of time could also become a strength. It will also likely become necessary to jointly develop prototypes together with railcar manufacturers in order to meet the needs of overseas orders.


----------



## quashlo

*Hitachi bullish on IEP, eager to enter rest of European market*
http://www.sankeibiz.jp/business/news/101229/bsd1012290502005-n1.htm



> In regards to a UK high-speed rail project for which it had secured preferential negotiating rights, on December 28 Hitachi revealed that it expects to sign a formal contract for the order in the new year. At one time, the project itself was nearing the chopping block as a result of a change in government administration in the UK, but partially due to high praise showered on Hitachi-made trains which began commercial service in the UK last year, the path to a formal agreement was opened. The news is likely to re-energize Japan, which is venturing into the infrastructure export market with cooperation between the public and private sectors.
> 
> Hitachi has been in negotiations to fulfill orders for the Department for Transport’s Intercity Express Programme (IEP). The project would replace as many as 1,400 aging railcars on the line between London and Manchester and two other mainlines over the course of 30 years.
> 
> Hitachi beat out Germany’s Siemens and the other members of the “Big 3,” securing preferential negotiating rights in February 2009. A formal contract was slated to be signed by March 2010, but with a change in government administration in the UK—currently in financial troubles—the IEP became a victim of cost-cutting, and negotiations were halted. In inquiries to a third-party body, there were even proposals to scrap the project altogether.
> 
> However, the UK’s first Japanese-manufactured high-speed trains, supplied by Hitachi, entered service in December of last year and have operated for a year without major problems. Even when faced with heavy snow in the UK this winter, the trains received high praise after being “the only units not to suffer major delays” (Hitachi president Nakanishi Hiroaki). According to Nakanishi, the DfT is leaning towards Hitachi’s proposal, saying it was the “best” offer.
> 
> In anticipation of the formal contract for the IEP, Hitachi is moving forward with preparations to construct a factory in the UK, and plans to use the experience gained in the UK as a stepping stone to marketing its products all across Europe. In regards to Germany and France, the home bases of the “Big 3,” Nakanishi expressed his intention to accelerate development of Hitachi’s own home base: “We want to attack. There’s a lot of opportunities here.”
> 
> Regarding the IEP, however, it’s possible the project will be reduced in scale as part of cost-saving measures. In addition, others, including officials close to the project, say there is a possibility that the project itself could capsize altogether, and uncertainties still remain.


Related article:
http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/news/8754449.Hitachi_contract____could_prevent_ice_problems___/


----------



## chornedsnorkack

quashlo said:


> Perhaps not. Not sure it's really worth it from a business perspective, though.
> 
> I believe GranClass partly works on Tōhoku Shinkansen because the green car on the _Hayate_ is frequently full or close to full, indicating there is demand for higher-quality seats and service. The few times I've ridden the green car on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen, it's been pretty empty (and very relaxing because of it). In that respect, a GranClass-type service on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen may not offer much added value over a green car.


If green cars are full, there are 3 possible conclusions:
Tohoku Shinkansen green car tickets are too cheap and they should be made more expensive
Tohoku Shinkansen has too few green cars, and some ordinary cars should be replaced with green
Tohoku Shinkansen might have demand for GranClass.

Conversely, if Tokaido Shinkansen green cars are empty, there are possible conclusions:
Tokaido Shinkansen green car tickets are too expensive, and they should be made cheaper
Tokaido Shinkansen has too many green cars, and one green car out of the 3 should be replaced with ordinary car (thus 132 green car seats and over 1323 total capacity)
Tokaido Shinkansen has spare capacity which is not sacrificed when 1 out of the 3 green cars is replaced with GranClass rather than ordinary car.

Which of these is likely?


----------



## quashlo

*New Year's Shinkansen rush: Part 1*

A few news reports on the first day (2010.12.29) of the Shinkansen rush, as people leave Tōkyō and other major metropolitan areas to head home for the holidays. Peak day of travel in the outbound direction is 2010.12.30.

TBS news report (2010.12.29):
Tōkaidō Shinkansen _Nozomi_: Reserved seats full on all trains; non-reserved seats over 100% of capacity on almost all trains (1:10 pm departure from Tōkyō was 150%)
Tōhoku Shinkansen _Hayate_: Morning and evening trains full; reservations are up 122% over last year






ANN news report (2010.12.29) on the Shin-Aomori extension:


----------



## Zero Gravity

^^
Nice update  I'm glad there are people like you sharing pictures, news and videos on such a daily basis and put so much effort into that!  Thx a lot quashlo :cheers:


BTW, I was wondering why there seem to be so many people in Japan wearing face masks? Are there any major diseases I am not aware of? Is it polluted air? Or just a cultural thing where a lot of people are super-sensitive towards health and hygiene?


----------



## loefet

^^ I'm pretty sure that one of the reasons is that they are sick (cold or similar) and don't want to pass on their infection. Japanese people are so caring of others, I love it...

Keep the updates coming!!


----------



## k.k.jetcar

loefet said:


> ^^ I'm pretty sure that one of the reasons is that they are sick (cold or similar) and don't want to pass on their infection. Japanese people are so caring of others, I love it...
> 
> Keep the updates coming!!


Yes, pretty much that, plus some people (especially pregnant women and students taking entrance exams) do it to prevent catching a cold/flu (less effective tho). Also, when you wear the mask, it keeps your throat moisturized, which is beneficial in dry winter air conditions.

As for Tohoku shinkansen passenger loads, as stated by some passengers, the decisive factor is being able to get to Aomori on one train, w/o transfers. Looking forward to _Hayabusa_ starting operations this spring.


----------



## godetto

quashlo said:


> *New Year's Shinkansen rush: Part 1*
> 
> A few news reports on the first day (2010.12.29) of the Shinkansen rush, as people leave Tōkyō and other major metropolitan areas to head home for the holidays. Peak day of travel in the outbound direction is 2010.12.30.
> 
> TBS news report (2010.12.29):
> Tōkaidō Shinkansen _Nozomi_: Reserved seats full on all trains; non-reserved seats over 100% of capacity on almost all trains (1:10 pm departure from Tōkyō was 150%)
> Tōhoku Shinkansen _Hayate_: Morning and evening trains full; reservations are up 122% over last year


Oh my God! I will take these trains on January 3, will it be the same?:bash:


----------



## Asakaze

k.k.jetcar said:


> Yes, pretty much that, plus some people (especially pregnant women and students taking entrance exams) do it to prevent catching a cold/flu (less effective tho).


I've yet to see a person wearing a facemask which does prevent them from infections. Those papertowel-masks people wear don't have any effect on germs. To me this is more a weird custom, like driving bicycle with an umbrella...


----------



## quashlo

It may be unusual, but the masks do have benefits.... As others have said, they are still good when you have allergies, its chilly outside, or you are already sick (stuffy / runny nose or sore throat) and you want to keep your germs away from other people and keep your nose clear and throat moisturized. This also makes them good for when traveling by plane.


----------



## quashlo

*New Year's Shinkansen rush: Part 2*

Today (2010.12.30) was the peak for outbound travel on the Shinkansen. Overcrowding will continue until 2010.12.31 midday.

TBS news report (2010.12.30):
Passenger loads continued to exceed 100% on all lines, with _Nozomi 5_ departing Tōkyō at 180% of capacity.






ANN news report (2010.12.30):


----------



## quashlo

godetto said:


> Oh my God! I will take these trains on January 3, will it be the same?:bash:


January 3 is the so-called "U-turn" or inbound peak, when everybody is leaving their parents' homes (or their New Year's vacation spot) and rushing back to the big cities. I believe the inbound peak is supposed to be worse than the outbound peak, but we'll see in a few days either way.

Depending on what kind of pass or ticket you have and for what service, it may be less chaotic. The standees are concentrated in the non-reserved seats.


----------



## quashlo

*JBIC commissions study for Florida high-speed rail project*
http://www.morningstar.co.jp/portal/RncNewsDetailAction.do?rncNo=398785



> In support of Japanese firms considering participation in the high-speed rail project in Florida, U.S., on December 29, the Japan Bank for International Cooperation (JBIC) announced that it will commission a study regarding the commercial viability of the project. While the Japanese government is advancing the export of infrastructure "packages" into overseas markets as a cornerstone of its new growth strategy, this is JBIC's first study effort targeting a project in a developed country.
> 
> U.S. president Obama heralded a policy of actively promoting construction of energy-efficient and environmentally-friendly high-speed railways as an engine for job creation and economic development. Studies of 11 candidate lines across the U.S. selected by the Federal Railroad Administration (FRA), including routes in California, the Chicago area, the Northeast Corridor, and the Southeast region, are currently underway. Of these, JBIC will commission a study on the high-speed rail project in Florida state. According to the FRA's plans, the project would construct a line between Tampa and Orlando in Florida state, ultimately extending all the way to Miami. Out of all the various proposals, it's believed that the Florida project has the highest likelihood of being implemented first.
> 
> Globally, integrated railway manufacturers including Siemens (Germany), Alstom (France), and Bombardier (Canada) possess a large share of the market, supplying orders for everything from facilities to rolling stock and the entire operating system. China and Korea are also pouring their efforts into exports of comparatively cheaper high-speed rail products, and may have the potential to become a major opposing force. While Japanese manufacturers have some experience exporting rolling stock, it has yet to successfully market an entire package like other major overseas manufacturers. It is hoped that the commissioning of the latest study by the JBIC is the first step towards building the Japan-wide framework being promoted by the government.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central studying possibility of improving Shinkansen train strength for U.S. market*
http://www.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20110105/t10013207201000.html



> JR Central, which is hoping to export the Shinkansen to the United States, has begun investigations into increasing the strength of Shinkansen trains for the export market, in preparation for the event that high-speed rail safety standards to be established by the U.S. government include strict standards regarding train buff strength.
> 
> The U.S. government is hoping to introduce high-speed rail and is moving forward with drafting safety standards, including train buff strength in the event of collisions. Since JR Central's Shinkansen trains were designed to avoid accidents by construction of exclusive tracks without grade crossings, it has no specific standards regarding train strength. As a result, JR Central has begun studies to look at increasing the strength of Shinkansen trains designed for export, in the event that the U.S. establishes strict safety standards regarding train strength. Specifically, the railway says it is in discussions with rolling stock manufacturers regarding train design and other factors to see just how much the strength can be increased while retaining the high energy efficiency made possible by the Shinkansen's lightweight trains. Currently, JR Central is aiming to win the high-speed rail project in Florida state, which is slated to be put out to bid sometime this year. JR Central is aiming to win orders for the project by establishing a flexible position regarding safety standards.


The article also contains a short video news report.

Related article:
http://www.jiji.com/jc/zc?k=201012/2010122700171


----------



## quashlo

*New Year's Shinkansen rush: Part 3*

U-turn rush peak day was 2011.01.03.

TBS news report:
Tōkaidō Shinkansen: Reserved seats almost all full; non-reserved seats 150% of capacity (3:30 pm _Nozomi_ departure from Nagoya)
Tōhoku Shinkansen: Non-reserved seats 150% of capacity
Jōetsu Shinkansen: Non-reserved seats 200% of capacity






ANN news report:






I believe ridership in general has posted a small increase over last year, so I'm waiting anxiously for some hard statistics soon.


----------



## quashlo

*New schedule for Kyūshū Shinkansen revealed*

When the details of the Kyūshū Shinkansen schedule were released a few weeks ago, the Minami-Nippon Shimbun released what appears to be the future schedule:
http://373news.com/_kikaku/shinkansen/pdf/20101218.pdf


----------



## quashlo

*San'yō / Kyūshū Shinkansen through-services will increase in 2012*
http://www.asahi.com/kansai/travel/news/OSK201101020016.html



> Of the trains to operate on the Kyūshū Shinkansen's Kagoshima route (Hakata ‒ Kagoshima Chūō), scheduled to celebrate its full opening in March, JR Kyūshū and JR West have finalized plans to substantially increase the 30 daily _Mizuho_ and _Sakura_ direct-service trips to and from Shin-Ōsaka in spring 2012. The move is a result of a 50 percent increase in the size of the fleet about one year after the line opens.
> 
> The new N700 series trains to be used on the _Mizuho_ and _Sakura_ services will operate at a top speed of 300 kph on the San'yō Shinkansen and 260 kph on the Kyūshū Shinkansen. At the time of the line's opening in March, a total of 19 of the N700 series trains (10 JR Kyūshū units and 9 JR West units) will be available for service.
> 
> In addition, JR West will add an additional 10 units by spring 2012, bringing the grand total of new trains to 29 units, 1.5 times the fleet size at the time of the line's opening. It appears that the two railway operators have decided to gradually increase the fleet size in coordination with the increase in the number of trips beginning in the line's second year of service.
> 
> The fastest service, the _Mizuho_, will make the journey between Shin-Ōsaka and Kagoshima Chūō in as little as 3 hours and 45 minutes, one hour and 17 minutes faster than the current travel time. The _Sakura_ service will make the journey in 4 hours and 10 minutes. Both services are anticipated to be used by tourists from the Kinki and the Chūgoku regions, and local governments along the Kyūshū Shinkansen have been petitioning JR to have as many Shin-Ōsaka through-service Shinkansen trains as possible stop at their respective stations.
> 
> Within JR Kyūshū, some have said that the 30 direct-service trips a day is still "too few." At a press conference in December of last year, JR Kyūshū president Karaike Kōji said that the railway "wants to increase the number of Shin-Ōsaka through-service Shinkansen trips" in the future.
> 
> JR will contemplate increasing the number of trips after examining the ridership levels, but one railway analyst has said, "It's likely that there will be an increase in the number of trips, primarily for services with a limited number of stops such as the _Mizuho_." The reason is that many passengers are expected to use these services, as they have an edge in the competition against airlines and stop at major stations including Kokura, Hakata, Kumamoto, and Kagoshima Chūō.
> 
> In concert, JR plans to reevaluate the number of Shin-Ōsaka through-service _Sakura_ trains stopping at respective stations based on the the station ridership. In attempt to meet the requests of local jurisdictions, JR decided to have all 12 stations on the Kyūshū Shinkansen served by at least three direct-service _Sakura_ trains a day.


New JR Kyūshū CM on the Kyūshū Shinkansen extension. Catchphrase is "The Start of a New Kyūshū."





_Source: *cromagnmon1969* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Studies on Isahaya Station improvements underway*
http://www.nishinippon.co.jp/nnp/item/218307



> On December 29, it was revealed that Isahaya City and JR Kyūshū, which are evaluating a renovation of JR Isahaya Station (Isahaya City, Nagasaki Prefecture) and a station bus terminal in coordination with the project approval for the Takeo Onsen ‒ Isahaya section of the Kyūshū Shinkansen's Nishi-Kyūshū (Nagasaki) route, will compile their improvements proposal within the end of the fiscal year. Two alternatives appear to be the most likely for consideration: one involving construction of a bus terminal building ten stories or taller, and a "no build" alternative for the bus terminal building. The project will aim to strengthen the functions of the station as a hub for access to the Shimabara and Sasebo areas of Nagasaki Prefecture.
> 
> Isahaya City, the Nagasaki Prefectural Government, JR Kyūshū, and Shimabara Railroad established a working group to investigate infrastructure improvements for the area around the station in October 2008 following project approval.
> 
> If the Nishi-Kyūshū route is extended to Nagasaki Station according to full Shinkansen standards, Isahaya City has estimated that station entries and exits would increase by approx. 40 percent above current levels to approx. 18,000 passengers daily. With a forecasted increase in interchange passenger demand between the JR Nagasaki Line, JR Ōmura Line, Shimabara Railroad, and buses, the committee has invited academic experts and conducted discussions.
> 
> In both possible alternatives, the station building would be constructed with an elevated concourse that spans across the Shinkansen and _zairaisen_ (conventional line) tracks. If the bus terminal building is constructed, it would be integrated with the station building, and designed to improve convenience for interchanging passengers, with tenants including retail faciltiies.
> 
> However, a high-rise building would require a hefty pricetag, and others are worried about the ability to secure tenants amid a prolonged recession. As a result, investigation is currently underway into a proposal that would not construct a bus terminal building, but would expand the station plaza to 6,500 sq m (about 10 times its current size) to improve convenience for passengers transferring to and from buses.
> 
> Work will now begin on hammering out the project cost and funding contributions, aiming for completion of the improvements before the opening of the Nishi-Kyūshū route (currently unknown). Spokespersons for Isahaya City say, "We hope this will lead to a detailed plan that also includes a tourism strategy."


----------



## quashlo

*JR Kyūshū envisioning luxury sleeper train circling around Kyūshū*
Nishi-Nippon Shimbun (print edition only)



> JR Kyūshū will launch operations of a Kyūshū Circular Luxury Sleeper Train, being planned as a way to expand the benefits of the opening of the full length of the Kyūshū Shinkansen's Kagoshima route to all parts of the island, in spring 2013. Using new sleeper cars equipped with suite rooms and other amenities, the trains will make through way through various parts of Kyūshū in three days and two nights. Each train will have capacity for 30 passengers and fares will be about ¥200,000 a person, with trains operating twice a week. The service is likely to be a new centerpiece for Kyūshū tourism.
> 
> JR Kyūshū is estimating manufacturing costs for the train of ¥100 million to ¥150 million per car, and has already included it in its investment plan. The railway is also considering the possibility of constructing the trains at its Kokura Plant.
> 
> According to the plan, the train would depart Hakata and head to Yufuin in Ōita Prefecture, where passengers would stay at traditional _onsen_ (hot springs) inns. The next day, the train would reach Miyazaki, and then Kagoshima the following morning, where passengers will be able to gaze at Sakurajima as the sun rises. The train's course would change depending on the seasons.
> 
> The train is envisioned as a six- to seven-car unit. In addition to sleeper cars, the train will also include cars featuring restaurant space and lounges, as well as a car featuring three suite rooms. The train is being designed by Mitooka Eiji, who had a hand in the 800 series _Tsubame_ Shinkansen. The base for the design is the "Sleeper Train of Dreams" proposed by Mitooka in writings and other sources.
> 
> Among luxury sleeper trains, the _Twilight Express_ between Ōsaka and Sapporo and the _Cassiopeia_ between Tōkyō and Sapporo are famous. Korail also operates the _Haeoreum_, a three-day, two-night service circling through Korea, and the train has proven popular primarily among seniors and other passenger demographics.


An ambitious plan, given that sleepers have been a dying breed in Japan for some time now.

JTB interview, where Mitooka Eiji (center) talks about the design of the new train / service.






There's a few conceptual sketches in the print article here:
http://up.2chan.net/r/res/399942.htm


----------



## quashlo

*Farewell to the 500 series Nozomi*

We're approaching one year since the 500 series trains were downgraded off 16-car _Nozomi_ services and relegated to 8-car _Kodama_ runs on the San'yō Shinkansen. A couple of videos to remember. Last run was 2010.02.28.
_Source: *hs616rb* on YouTube_

This one almost brings tears to my eyes...


----------



## quashlo

*Nippon Sharyō and Sumitomo win Taiwan train order*
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...fter-winning-taiwan-train-order-update1-.html



> Nippon Sharyo Ltd., a unit of Japan’s biggest bullet-train operator, gained the most in more than two years in Tokyo trading after it won part of a Taiwan rail order worth 30 billion yen ($360 million).
> 
> The trainmaker and Sumitomo Corp. will supply 136 rail cars under the contract, the company said in a statement through the Tokyo Stock Exchange. Nippon Sharyo jumped 15 percent, the biggest gain since August 2008, to 464 yen at the 3 p.m. close in Tokyo. The shares dropped 33 percent in 2010, compared with a 3 percent decline in the benchmark Nikkei 225 Stock Average.
> 
> The order extends Nippon Sharyo’s participation in Taiwan’s high-speed railroad after the Japanese company supplied cars for the initial leg of the system, which opened in 2007. Taiwan plans to connect all provincial capitals and cities with more than 500,000 residents via bullet trains by 2020, according to the Taiwan Railways Administration.
> 
> “This is positive for Nippon Sharyo because it confirms that the order flow will continue,” Ryo Tazaki, an analyst at Nomura Holdings Inc. in Tokyo, said by phone.
> 
> Sales related to the order will be booked over three years starting in April 2012, according to the statement by Nippon Sharyo, which is 50 percent owned by Central Japan Railway Co.
> 
> Sumitomo announced the contract earlier today and is a partner with Nippon Sharyo for the order.
> “The contract added to the market’s strong expectation that Taiwan’s introduction of a high-speed train will contribute to Nippon Sharyo’s sales for a long time,” Satoshi Yuzaki, chief analyst at Takagi Securities Co., said by phone in Tokyo.
> 
> Sumitomo rose 1.9 percent to 1,218 yen.


Full Nippon Sharyō press release is here:
http://www.n-sharyo.co.jp/finance/irinfo110106.pdf

Rendering:









_Source: Nippon Sharyō_

A total of 136 cars (17 8-car units) will be supplied, featuring lightweight aluminum body and tilting system. The trains will be used on intercity passenger service between Chiayi, Taipei, and Hualien (but primarily between Taipei and Hualien).

Nippon Sharyō and Sumitomo have already supplied about 400 railcars to Taiwan, including trains supplied through Taiwan Rolling Stock Co., a joint venture between Nippon Sharyō, Sumitomo, and local Taiwanese firms Tang Eng Iron Works Co. and China Steel Corporation.


----------



## quashlo

*New Year's period ridership statistics: JR East*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2010/20110101.pdf

All six JR companies recently released ridership statistics for the New Year's period (2010.12.28 to 2011.01.05), so here's all the details. In general, ridership appeared to be recovering from past year's declines caused by recession, etc.

First up is JR East:

*New Year's period ridership on Shinkansen, limited express, and express trains* (total of 17 major line sections)
Modest increases above last year, mostly attributable to the Shinkansen.










*New Year's period ridership on major line sections*
Generally, moderate to high growth all around. Hachinohe ‒ Shin-Aomori section compares newly-opened Tōhoku Shinkansen for this year against limited expresses (_Super Hakuchō_, _Hakuchō_, and _Tsugaru_) for last year.










*Ridership on peak day of travel*










*New Year's period passenger exits at access stations to resort areas*










*Total passenger exits at stations serving temples / shrines* (for three-day period between 2011.01.01 and 2011.01.03, compared to same days last year)










*New Year's period short-distance ticket sales (including IC card fare payments) at major stations*
43.91 million tickets (103% of last year)


----------



## quashlo

*New Year's period ridership statistics: JR Central*
http://jr-central.co.jp/news/release/_pdf/000009942.pdf

Next is JR Central:

*New Year's period ridership on limited express trains*
Shinkansen: 2.924 million (107% of last year)
_Zairaisen_: 0.178 million (103% of last year)
*Total: 3.102 million (107% of last year)*

*Ridership on peak day of travel*
Ridership in outbound (down) direction showed substantial gains, but inbound was lower than last year, perhaps because this year the peak day was a Monday.










*New Year's period ridership on regular trains* (major line sections, both directions)
3.528 million (103% of last year)

*New Year's period ridership on limited express trains (detail)*
Generally, moderate to high growth across all lines / services.










*New Year's period ridership on regular trains (detail)*
Same story.


----------



## quashlo

*New Year's period ridership statistics: JR West*
http://www.westjr.co.jp/ICSFiles/afieldfile/2011/01/06/20110106_press01.pdf

Finishing up the three main JRs is JR West:

*New Year's period ridership on limited express and express trains*
Generally up all around, especially _Kodama_.










*Keihanshin area short-distance ticket sales*
994,000 tickets per day (102% of last year)

*Daily passenger exits at stations serving temples / shrines* (for three-day period between 2011.01.01 and 2011.01.03, compared to same days last year)


----------



## quashlo

*New Year's period ridership statistics: JR Kyūshū*
http://www13.jrkyushu.co.jp/newsrel...5fe77610871153544925781000580cf0?OpenDocument

Next up are the "island" JRs. First is JR Kyūshū:

*New Year's period ridership on Shinkansen and limited express trains on major line sections*
Substantial increases across the board. Apparently, weather (snow) wreaked havoc on the expressways, which likely shifted many people to trains.


----------



## quashlo

*New Year's period ridership statistics: JR Shikoku*
http://www.jr-shikoku.co.jp/03_news/press/11-01-06/01.htm

Next is JR Shikoku:

*New Year's period ridership on Seto Ōhashi Line and three major line sections*
Substantial increases, particularly in outbound (down) direction.










*Ridership on Seto Ōhashi Line on peak day of travel*










*New Year's period ridership on Seto Ōhashi Line and three major line sections (details)*










Good to see JR Shikoku doing well... It's often the forgotten one out of the six JRs.


----------



## quashlo

*New Year's period ridership statistics: JR Hokkaidō*
http://www.jrhokkaido.co.jp/press/2010/100106-1.pdf

Last is JR Hokkaidō:

*New Year's period intercity ridership (limited express and express trains on four main line sections, both directions)*


----------



## quashlo

*JBIC offers financing for Florida high-speed rail project*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/finance/110109/fnc1101090131000-n1.htm



> The Japan Bank for International Cooperation (JBIC) has finalized a plan to help finance the high-speed rail project in Florida, U.S., which a group of Japanese firms including Central Japan Railway Company (JR Central) are looking to win. This is the first example of financing the export of infrastructure to a developed country to be included in a bill for strengthening the bank's financial functions, to be submitted at the ordinary session of the Diet. The bank would offer low-interest, low-risk funds for the project. The bank hopes to win the project by offering more favorable conditions than rival European teams, providing impetus for infrastructure export, a pillar of the Japanese government's growth strategy.
> 
> However, if the Diet is thrown into chaos as a result of political battles and the bill does not end up passing, it would mean a setback for the funds. It could mean not only a disadvantage in the bidding process for the high-speed rail project, but also a major stumbling block in the government's growth strategy.
> 
> High-speed rail has been touted by the Obama administration in the U.S. as part of an economic stimulus strategy. Trains would operate on approx. 500 km of track between Tampa and Miami at a top speed of 270 to 300 kph. The first phase for approx. 135 km between Tampa and Orlando is slated to be put out to bid as early as this summer. The project costs for the first phase are approx. US $3.3 billion (approx. ¥280 billion), of which US $2.05 billion will be offered by the U.S. federal government as funding. Assembling the remainder of the necessary funds has become a major topic of debate.
> 
> The Japanese bid for the project will be based on the Shinkansen, featuring a consortium of 11 firms including JR Central, Hitachi, Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, and Mitsubishi Corporation. The team aims to win the project by stressing the Shinkansen's safety and on-time performance. In addition to the Japanese team, teams from Europe, including Germany and France, are expected to bid, along with teams from China and Korea.
> 
> The JBIC has been involved since the planning stages, commissioning a study of the project's financial feasibility in December of last year. The Japanese bid now will make use of financing set aside for infrastructure exports to developed countries. The scale and conditions of the financing will now be hammered out, but there is the possibility that the JBIC will offer the majority of the necessary funds, through cooperative financing with private-sector banks. If financing backed by the Japanese government were to be introduced, there would be benefits in substantial risk reduction for the U.S. side.
> 
> The Kan administration has identified the export of infrastructure including high-speed railways, expressways, and nuclear power plants—demand for which is expanding globally—as the cornerstone of its new growth strategy, and set its eyes on expanding the scope of JBIC financing, previously limited only to developing countries. Foreign Minister Maehara Seiji, currently visiting the U.S., stopped by Florida on January 8 (January 9 in Japan) and talked with Florida governor Rick Scott, marketing the Shinkansen.
> 
> However, with minority parties controlling a majority of the seats in the House of Concillors, it's unclear whether the bill will pass, and officials say they are hoping that politicans take up the effort as their top priority.


----------



## quashlo

*Kyūshū Shinkansen Rail Walk tours: Shin-Ōmuta Station (Part 1)*

Next up in the series is Shin-Ōmuta Station, taken 2010.04.04:
_Source: http://fastclip.blog62.fc2.com/_










West side of the station.










Viaduct near the station










Entering the station from the east side...










Looking towards the main part of Ōmuta City. They are still constructing the main station access road.


----------



## quashlo

*Kyūshū Shinkansen Rail Walk tours: Shin-Ōmuta Station (Part 2)*

Continued:
_Source: http://fastclip.blog62.fc2.com/_

South end of the platforms, where they were in the process of installing the platform doors.










Lots of glass to let in light and offer some great views of the outside










The canopy does not stretch completely overhead, as there is a narrow opening running down the length of the station, letting some natural light in.










Towards the ends of the station, the canopy opens up further to let in even more light.










Moving to the north end of the station (closer to Hakata) to drop down to track level...










After receiving a helmet we take a tour of the trackwork, which is the same slab design just like the rest, with a center cut-out that saves on materials cost and reduces vibration and warping stresses generated by thermal variation.


----------



## quashlo

*Kyūshū Shinkansen Rail Walk tours: Shin-Ōmuta Station (Part 3)*

Continued:
_Source: http://fastclip.blog62.fc2.com/_

Walking north towards Hakata...




























Digital ATC transponder














































Emergency button (?) installed along the noise wall.










Returning back to the station...


----------



## quashlo

*Kyūshū Shinkansen Rail Walk tours: Shin-Ōmuta Station (Part 4)*

Continued:
_Source: http://fastclip.blog62.fc2.com/_

Walking between the tracks...










Bolts galore.




























Some kind of emergency passage (?)










Catenary masts drop from the roof.










Outbound platform (for Kagoshima Chūō). From this angle, the platform height looks fairly tall.










Inbound platform (for Hakata)










Platform edge is basically a cantilever, leaving the space below open.










Manufacturers' plate.
Apparently, the design load for the platform assumes a live load of 6-8 people per 1 sq m.


----------



## quashlo

*Kyūshū Shinkansen Rail Walk tours: Shin-Ōmuta Station (Part 5)*

Continued:
_Source: http://fastclip.blog62.fc2.com/_

Climbing back up to platform level, on the inbound platform.










Future station name sign, perhaps?










I like these platform doors, with the transparent glass sections... I'm curious why they didn't use a similar type for the Tōhoku Shinkansen extension.










Future waiting room










Station control office










Track maintenance vehicle was parked on the south end of the station. In the distance, is the connection to Ōmuta Maintenance Yard.



















The concrete slabs used for the track come in differing lengths. Here the one on the left has six bolt points while the one on the right has seven.










Down the stairs. Apparently, they were still working on installing the escalators at the time.










Second floor concourse










One final pic of the entire station:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/t_jetronic/_


----------



## quashlo

*JR Shikoku to reconsider new limited express trains, IC card system with new government funding*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/shikoku/tokushima/110103/tks1101030202000-n1.htm



> After hearing that a financial support plan by the national government worth up to a total of ¥180 billion was included in next year's budget, JR Shikoku (HQ: Takamatsu City) has begun investigating the replacement of aging limited express trains with new rolling stock and the introduction of an IC card system. With the three- to five-year "reprieve" granted by the support plan, the railway will now actively pursue previously-dormant infrastructure investments that it was forced to shelve as a result of declining ridership. The railway hopes to strengthen the stability of its financial footing while improving passenger service and increasing revenues. JR Shikoku says it will include a specific strategy in its business plan to be compiled in March.
> 
> The introduction of new limited express trains is likely to draw attention. The 2000 series limited express diesel-powered trains used on a portion of the Dosan Line's _Shimanto_ and _Nanpū_ services (famous for the so-called Ampanman trains running between Okayama and Kōchi) and the Kōtoku Line's _Uzushio_ services are slated to be replaced. Together with the new trains, the railway will also renovate stations and carryout trackbed improvements.
> 
> The railway manages a total of 78 2000 series cars, including trains from third-sector railway operator Tosa Kuroshio Railway. All of them have been in service for 20 years and have begun to show signs of aging. JR Shikoku was supposed to have begun design of new trains in FY2009, but the implementation schedule was pushed back due to declining ridership and other factors. With the buzz over introduction of new trains, railway president Izumi Masafumi says, "I think we can expect some benefits (from the new trains) on both the revenue side and the cost side."
> 
> In addition, in regards to IC cards, JR Shikoku is the only company out of the six JR companies to have yet to introduce an IC card system. Discussions are proceeding between the other JR companies and the major private railways regarding an interoperability service for transport-related IC cards issued by each of the various operators, aiming for a rollout of the service in FY2012. Izumi appeared eager about introducing an IC card system, saying the news was "powerful motivation."


2000 series trains on the _Nanpū_ service, in the 2009 Anpanman livery:





_Source: *SA6D125H* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Shin-Ōsaka Station construction update*

A small update on the construction of a new track and platform and two new sidings at Shin-Ōsaka Station to handle increased traffic as part of the completion of the Kagoshima route of the Kyūshū Shinkansen.
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

Exterior looks mostly finished. In fact, they don't appear to be doing any construction on the station visible from the outside. The site closest to us is the construction site for the Shin-Ōsaka Hankyū Building.










Shin-Ōsaka Hankyū Building site










Looking west at the construction of the new sidings.










Recently renovated East Exit from the _zairaisen_ (conventional line) part of the station.


----------



## quashlo

*Travel time on Hokuriku Shinkansen between Tōkyō and Toyama could be under two hours*
Hokkoku Shimbun



> It was revealed that the fastest travel times between Tōkyō and Toyama are expected to be under two hours after the opening of the Hokuriku Shinkansen extension to Kanazawa in late FY2014. Toyama Prefecture governor Ishii Takakazu revealed that he had heard from the Japan Railway Construction, Transport and Technology Agency (JRTT) that travel times would "break the two-hour mark when the line opens." Up until now, Toyama Prefecture had pegged the travel time between Tōkyō and Toyama at 2 hours and 7 minutes, but with technological revolutions including improvements to rolling stock and track, it has become possible to reduce the travel time.
> 
> According to the _Report on Ridership Forecasts for the Hokuriku Shinkansen_ published by the Hokuriku Shinkansen Promotion Alliance in March 1998, the estimated travel time between Tōkyō and Toyama is 2 hours and 7 minutes. Based on the estimates by the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism, Ishikawa Prefecture had estimated the travel time between Tōkyō and Kanazawa to be 2 hours and 28 minutes. If the travel time to Toyama can be reduced to below 2 hours, the travel time to Kanazawa will also see reductions.
> 
> The estimated travel times assume the fastest-type services on a line built to full Shinkansen standards, departing Tōkyō and stopping at Nagano, Jōetsu, Toyama, and Kanazawa.


----------



## quashlo

*Training for GranClass attendants underway*
http://www.asahi.com/travel/rail/news/TKY201101070098.html



> The new E5 series _Hayabusa_, the fastest service to debut on the Tōhoku Shinkansen starting in March, is drawing attention not only because of its speed but also because of the GranClass, the Shinkansen's first "first class" seat. Candidates vying to become one of the exclusive GranClass attendants are feverishly studying to learn all the ins and outs of top-class service.
> 
> "Your ice cream is ready. When would you like us to bring it?"
> "Would you like a refill of your drink?"
> 
> In a training office designed to look like the inside of a train, Sakamoto Yūka (26), dressed in uniform, pushes her cart as she addresses staff members acting as customers, preparing drinking glasses and blankets.
> 
> If she takes too long doing her tasks, instructor Takahashi Sonoki immediately raises a flag. "You mustn't make the passengers wait so long while you are doing your service rounds. At this rate, the train's already arrived at Sendai."
> 
> Takahashi earned her chops as a cabin attendant for an airline company, but was scouted by Nippon Restaurant Enterprise (NRE), a JR East-affiliated company, to train GranClass attendants. "Unlike airplanes, the Shinkansen needs to provide its services even as customers get on and off the train or seats are opened and filled mid-journey. Even for someone like me, everyday is a process of trial and error."
> 
> Sakamoto, who has worked cart service on the _Hakuchō_ limited express and other trains ever since joining NRE in 2004, says, "It's my dream to become a GranClass attendant. I want to gain all the skills necessary for such an elegant space as the GranClass." She watches not just her words, but even the way she walks.
> 
> The GranClass, touted by JR East as a "premier seat," only has 18 seats per car, with only one car in each train. Spacious seats featuring genuine leather are lined up three to a row inside the car. The GranClass even offers _bentō_ boxes made with local ingredients from areas along the line and free alcohol, including beer and wine. The fare is ¥26,360 between Tōkyō and Shin-Aomori, ¥5,000 more than a green car seat.
> 
> In order to create that "special luxury" and "special hospitality," GranClass attendants are needed, one deployed in each car. When the _Hayabusa_ debuts in revenue service, however, only three trains will be running on two daily roundtrips between Tōkyō and Shin-Aomori and one daily roundtrip between Tōkyō and Sendai. Only the very best will be selected to serve as the exclusive GranClass attendants.
> 
> There are 19 candidates training for the positions, selected based on their written composition and an interview examination from about 50 initial applicants with a specified minimum amount of service experience on _zairaisen_ and Shinkansen trains all across Japan. Since December of last year, the 19 candidates have been taking courses at the training center in Kawaguchi City, Saitama Prefecture, learning about passenger service in a variety of different scenarios, matched to the actual scheduled times of the new _Hayabusa_ service.
> 
> Iimori Yuki (31) has experience as a green car attendant on the Tōhoku Shinkansen. During the course of her training, she's learned how to serve customers in English and gained an all new set of service skills. "I want to offer our passengers the same type of thoughtful service seen on airplanes or in hotels, and live up to their expectations of the GranClass."
> 
> The 19 candidates will now conduct training inside a real _Hayabusa_ train conducting test runs, after which 13 of the candidates will ultimately be selected as the first group of exclusive GranClass attendants.


Asahi.com video of candidate training (2011.01.06):


----------



## quashlo

*More JR East 253-1000 series testing*

These are the former _Narita Express_ units refurbished for use on JR’s _Nikkō_ and _Kinugawa_ through-service limited expresses with Tōbu Railway. 

A couple more vids of unit OM-N2 in testing (2011.01.10):
_Source: *tobu2181* on YouTube_

At Ōmiya:






At Kuki. The end of the video shows the 485 series unit that will be replaced.


----------



## quashlo

*More JR West 287 series testing*

These are the new series of limited express rolling stock to replace aging 183 series units. These will enter revenue service in March.

In 3+4 formation, departing Kyōto (2010.12.25):





_Source: *JRwehksf* on YouTube_

A 4-car unit departing from the “new” Platform 11 at Ōsaka Station (2011.01.10):





_Source: *32602Fand3060F* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*E5 series unit U3 arrives at Sendai: Part 1*

This is the last of the three units in the first order of E5 series trains in preparation for the debut of the _Hayabusa_ in March. The first of the 10 cars were lifted onto land starting 2010.01.08. I believe this one was manufactured by Hitachi.

As a side note, JR East has announced it will offer trial runs open to 4,000 members of the general public for three days between 2010.02.18 and 2010.02.20… So we don’t have long to wait until we get some comprehensive photo tours of the interior, hopefully.

Some pics:
_Source: http://traintrain.jp/blog/detail/mid/25902/date/2011-01-11_


----------



## quashlo

*E5 series unit U3 arrives at Sendai: Part 2*

Another set:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/pokopon184/_
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/pokopon184/_


----------



## quashlo

*Kawasaki Heavy Industries looks to grow through overseas projects*
http://www.sankeibiz.jp/business/news/110114/bsb1101140504002-n1.htm



> Buoyed by both a global trend for environmental awareness in an effort to reduce greenhouse gases and vigorous infrastructure investment in developing countries as part of urbanization, Kawasaki Heavy Industries is hoping to see its railcar business take off. The company is strengthening its bidding efforts overseas, such as for the high-speed rail project in California, U.S.A.—slated to be put out to bid within a few years—and the high-speed rail market in Asia, where construction is proceeding apace. By FY2020, the company aims to increase sales in its railcar specialization to ¥300 billion, twice what it was for FY2009. One of the future cornerstones of Kawasaki’s growth strategy is the new efSET high-speed train, which has been in development since 2008.
> 
> *Development of a train for the global market*
> After completing development of the efSET last summer, Kawasaki Heavy Industries Rolling Stock Company president Kanehana Yoshinori made clear his aspirations for the company’s future efforts to win overseas projects: “If we receive an order, we can begin production immediately. We’re out to win this game with a train designed for the global market.”
> 
> The efSET is a departure from the previous rolling stock development method that involved designing new trains for each individual order. Instead, Kawasaki developed the efSET as an amalgamation of the technical expertise gained in the design of Shinkansen rolling stock, expressly designed to compete against high-speed rail units from other countries. In short, the efSET is a train for the global market.
> 
> In addition to reducing the environmental impacts of the train by decreasing noise and vibration, Kawasaki also strengthened the train’s performance in collisions, including special considerations for fire resistance and collision absorption. Unlike the Shinkansen running on dedicated track within Japan, trains overseas run on conventional track, and there is a high risk of collisions with people or automobiles, equating to demands for higher safety in rolling stock. In addition, in order to meet the needs of foreign markets, where trains need to run at high speeds through empty fields, Kawasaki designed the efSET for a commercial speed of 350 kph, faster than the Shinkansen (280 to 320 kph).
> 
> Kawasaki’s first target with the efSET is the North American market. In the U.S., rail transport is being revisited in light of environmental concerns, and in April 2009 the federal government revealed plans for high-speed rail projects connecting major cities as part of an economic stimulus program. As a result, it’s expected that the demand for rolling stock will expand.
> 
> In addition, the U.S. has a Buy American clause designed to protect industry and secure jobs: the railcar manufacturer is obligated to ensure that 60 percent or more of the procurement costs are spent on domestically-produced components. In addition, final assembly must be completed in the U.S. The stipulation is a source of concern for the “Big 3” of Alstom (France), Siemens (Germany), and Bombardier (Canada), who are structured around production primarily for the European market. But as an “old-timer,” Kawasaki Heavy Industries has been doing everything from railcar manufacturing to maintenance at two factories in the U.S. since 1975. There is speculation that this is the perfect opportunity for Kawasaki to build its experience with the efSET, if only to help push along its marketing efforts overall.
> 
> On January 13, Kawasaki announced the completion of investments to reinforce its position which had already been underway for some time, including increasing the production output of its local railcar factory in Nebraska state and the construction of a new factory wing to allow for in-house production of components for North American projects that were previously outsourced. One step at a time, Kawasaki is making strategic moves to extend its market share.
> 
> *Strategy for the Chinese market is key*
> However, it’s unclear whether Kawasaki’s achievements in the U.S.—which accounted for the highest share of the company’s orders for railcars and related components, at 35 percent—will provide momentum for winning projects in developing countries and other markets.
> 
> In particular, China, which has strong ambitions for domestic railcar production under the leadership of its government, is a difficult market to penetrate with technological expertise alone. Kawasaki is aiming to secure revenue through a railcar engineering joint venture formed in 2005 with local manufacturer CSR Sifang, but with only that, there is still the possibility the company may miss out on enormous business opportunities in China, which is constructing a high-speed rail network spanning 16,000 km in total length by 2015. Just how will Kawasaki be able to take its strengths as a “one-stop shop”—with a plethora of technical expertise and real-world success in manufacturing railcars—and adapt it to markets with different business environments and needs? Major innovations in the company’s business model hold the answer.
> 
> _Kawasaki Heavy Industries’ railcar manufacturing hub, its Lincoln Plant in Nebraska, U.S.A._


With the latest factory expansion, the scale of the production line at the Lincoln Plant has almost doubled, allowing it to handle multiple orders simultaneously. The plant now also has testing facilities that will allow it to conduct the testing of assembled railcars previously conducted only at the Yonkers, New York facility.


----------



## quashlo

*Interview with JR Central president*
http://www.sankeibiz.jp/business/news/110114/bsg1101140503005-n1.htm



> _For the Chūō Shinkansen maglev project, you are aiming to open the full length of the line between Tōkyō and Ōsaka in 2045, but you’re discovering opposition from prefectures along the line regarding who should pay for the cost of intermediate stations._
> Even if you call them “stations,” there is the question of just what really qualifies as a “station.” If, for example, we assume that the issue is about local governments asking us to “reduce their funding share (towards the station),” then I think there is room for compromise. And with regards to the dispensation of funds, there are any number of methods such as lump-sum or installments. Yes, we are building stations, but they must be in a form that will allow them to contribute to the development of the local region. The problem is in just how close both our sides can come to an agreement, and we have no reason to be pessimistic about the ultimate fate of these discussions.
> 
> _By when would you like to see a resolution?_
> As far as I’m concerned, the earlier the better. The final report by the Transport Policy Council subcommittee, an advisory body to Minister of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism Mabuchi Sumio, is expected to be published this spring. After that, there is the process of declaring the constructing and operating entities, approval of the implementation plan, and formal direction to begin construction. If we can’t attain at least some resolution by then, we will not be able to begin the environmental assessment, which is a mandatory two-year process.
> 
> _What is your number-one goal in marketing high-speed rail such as the maglev and Shinkansen to the United States?_
> In the U.S., we want to serve as a consultant that can provide railroad operation knowhow. Of course, there’s not much money to be had in that alone. But if we can introduce the maglev or Shinkansen into the United States early on, while we wait for our maglev opening or the scheduled replacement of Shinkansen trains or upgrades of components, the manufacturers can already be in production. They can be tackling technology development and cost reduction, and eventually we’ll be able to reap those benefits as well. For JR Central, these are the benefits of entering the overseas market.
> 
> _There is some worry that superconducting maglev technology could someday find its way to China or other countries._
> We must avoid a situation where we find engineers that have reached retirement age and left the company are instead working in China or Korea. We want them to stay on with the company even after retirement age as advisors, transferring their expertise and experience to the next generation of engineers.
> 
> _The domestic passenger transport market is on a one-way decline._
> Our only option is do our best to strengthen the Tōkyō ‒ Ōsaka segment, which has by far the largest passenger volumes. As population declines in the other areas, demand will also decrease. We will need to further strengthen low-cost operating methods without sacrificing safety. Stores in commercial districts in second-tier cities are closing down one after another. But we can’t simply abandon train lines in those areas. We will need to devise strategies, similar to the way that ferries cancel services during strong winds or heavy rains.”
> 
> *Yamada Yoshiomi*
> Graduated from the Graduate Schools for Law and Politics at Tōkyō University. Joined the Japanese National Railways in 1971. Joined JR Central in 1987. After serving as personnel chief, managing chief of general planning, managing chief of project implementation, and vice president, he was promoted to his current position in June 2010. Born in Tōkyō Prefecture.


----------



## Silly_Walks

quashlo said:


> *More JR West 287 series testing*
> 
> These are the new series of limited express rolling stock to replace aging 183 series units. These will enter revenue service in March.
> 
> In 3+4 formation, departing Kyōto (2010.12.25):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Source: *JRwehksf* on YouTube_
> 
> A 4-car unit departing from the “new” Platform 11 at Ōsaka Station (2011.01.10):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Source: *32602Fand3060F* on YouTube_


Wow, they look remarkably like these trains from The Netherlands:


----------



## Nozumi 300

quashlo said:


> *Kawasaki Heavy Industries looks to grow through overseas projects*
> http://www.sankeibiz.jp/business/news/110114/bsb1101140504002-n1.htm
> 
> With the latest factory expansion, the scale of the production line at the Lincoln Plant has almost doubled, allowing it to handle multiple orders simultaneously. The plant now also has testing facilities that will allow it to conduct the testing of assembled railcars previously conducted only at the Yonkers, New York facility.


"*Strategy for the Chinese market is key*
However, it’s unclear whether Kawasaki’s achievements in the U.S.—which accounted for the highest share of the company’s orders for railcars and related components, at 35 percent—will provide momentum for winning projects in developing countries and other markets.

In particular, China, which has strong ambitions for domestic railcar production under the leadership of its government, is a difficult market to penetrate with technological expertise alone. Kawasaki is aiming to secure revenue through a railcar engineering joint venture formed in 2005 with local manufacturer CSR Sifang, but with only that, there is still the possibility the company may miss out on enormous business opportunities in China, which is constructing a high-speed rail network spanning 16,000 km in total length by 2015. Just how will Kawasaki be able to take its strengths as a “one-stop shop”—with a plethora of technical expertise and real-world success in manufacturing railcars—and adapt it to markets with different business environments and needs? Major innovations in the company’s business model hold the answer."

=

This is interesting, they are either just trying to promote themselves even more or are actually trying to get back into the Chinese market. Especially after the whole E2/CRH2 debacle. Will be interesting to see whether in the future we'll another Japanese train on the CRH network.


----------



## dumbfword

Nozumi 300 said:


> "*Strategy for the Chinese market is key*
> However, it’s unclear whether Kawasaki’s achievements in the U.S.—which accounted for the highest share of the company’s orders for railcars and related components, at 35 percent—will provide momentum for winning projects in developing countries and other markets.
> 
> In particular, China, which has strong ambitions for domestic railcar production under the leadership of its government, is a difficult market to penetrate with technological expertise alone. Kawasaki is aiming to secure revenue through a railcar engineering joint venture formed in 2005 with local manufacturer CSR Sifang, but with only that, there is still the possibility the company may miss out on enormous business opportunities in China, which is constructing a high-speed rail network spanning 16,000 km in total length by 2015. Just how will Kawasaki be able to take its strengths as a “one-stop shop”—with a plethora of technical expertise and real-world success in manufacturing railcars—and adapt it to markets with different business environments and needs? Major innovations in the company’s business model hold the answer."
> 
> =
> 
> This is interesting, they are either just trying to promote themselves even more or are actually trying to get back into the Chinese market. Especially after the whole E2/CRH2 debacle. Will be interesting to see whether in the future we'll another Japanese train on the CRH network.


After Bombardier Zefiro, I don't believe you'll see China buying new HSR trains outside of CSR and CNR designs.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> This is interesting, they are either just trying to promote themselves even more or are actually trying to get back into the Chinese market. Especially after the whole E2/CRH2 debacle. Will be interesting to see whether in the future we'll another Japanese train on the CRH network.


KHI may be finished supplying HSR trainsets, but they do have other business with/in China, including supplying commuter designs, among which some are being exported to Singapore:
http://www.khi.co.jp/english/pressrelease/detail/ba_c3090507_2.html



> After Bombardier Zefiro, I don't believe you'll see China buying new HSR trains outside of CSR and CNR designs


Yes they pretty have samples of almost everything out there, so all the reverse engineering is done.


----------



## quashlo

*Japan hopeful with deadline extension for Brazil high-speed rail project*
http://diamond.jp/articles/-/10688



> The battle for the Brazilian Trem de Alta Velocidade (TAV) high-speed rail project, in which Korea had appeared to be the favorite, has now been "extended" at the last minute.
> 
> In November of last year, the Brazilian government made a sudden announcement that it would extend the deadline for bids on the TAV project—at the time, originally only three days away—to April of this year. Officials from the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) say they were caught off guard after believing all the rumors that said Korea was going to win the project. Executives from firms in the Japanese consortium, including Mitsui & Co., Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, and Hitachi, had decided to forego placing a bid on the project, but are now relieved that “at least there is still some possibility left to win the project.”
> 
> The Trem de Alta Velocidade (TAV), slated for an opening in 2016 together with the Summer Olympics in Rio de Janeiro, is a ¥1.6 trillion megaproject to link Rio de Janeiro and São Paulo states (about 510 km apart) in an hour and a half. The Brazilian government’s specified terms, however, were anything but popular.
> 
> The winner of the bidding process would be forced to operate the railway for 40 years at a maximum fare of 0.49 reals (approx. ¥24) per km—a number obtained using overly optimistic ridership projections by Japanese standards—and without any mechanisms to hedge the risk relating to ridership performance. The estimates of construction costs were also optimistic, and one spokesperson for the Japanese consortium said the project was “too great a risk for the private sector.”
> 
> The sole team that was still determined to move forward with a bid, in defiance of these risks, was Korea. MLIT officials had given up on the project, saying, “The Korean team is more than happy to agree to those unfavorable terms.” For Korea, Brazil is a stepping stone for high-speed rail projects in the United States, and MLIT officials say that the Koreans’ aggressive government-led marketing is an attempt to “build their portfolio, regardless of the risk involved.”
> 
> As for the reason behind its indifference to the Korean team’s passionate serenades, the Brazilian government explained that it preferred a competitive bidding process over a lone bid by Korea, and revealed that some teams had made a promise to submit a bid if the deadline was extended. In reality, its believed that before the decision to extend the bidding deadline, the Brazilian government had sounded out the local Brazilian team and the Japanese team about a “formal” bidding process, and is now taking great pains to somehow achieve a competitive bidding process.
> 
> However, spokespersons for the Japanese government were a little puzzled: “The explanations by the Brazilian government aren’t telling the whole truth. In reality, I wonder if they simply don’t want to award the project to an inexperienced team like Korea. If it was the European teams who had said they would still move forward with their bids and everyone else had backed out, they would likely not have extended the deadline.” One executive from a big-name firm notes, “I believe the scuffle between North Korea and South Korea, only three days before the decision to extend the deadline, was another factor. Having misgivings about entrusting a long-term 40-year operations contract with South Korea, which must deal with the ‘North Korean factor,’ is not irrational.”
> 
> Meanwhile, the Brazilian government has denied any changes to the contract terms as a result of the extension of the bidding deadline. One party to the negotiations was left dumbfounded: “The Brazilian government is persistent that there are no errors in the ridership projections, making any relaxation of the contract terms difficult.” If a competitive bidding process is initiated without modifications to the contract terms, it’s certain that the Korean team, quick to push aside the risks with the project, will remain the likeliest candidate.
> 
> This month, the Brazilian government changed administrations. One executive from the Japanese consortium remarks, “The extension is good news, but there is still a mountain of problems, and we now need to re-evaluate whether or not we want to bid on the project. It all depends on negotiations with the new Rousseff administration.” In addition to the change in administrations, Carnival—a national event—is fast approaching, and there is already speculation that the project will be awarded as early as April. Will Japan, which was left with a bitter experience in the bidding for nuclear power plants in the United Arab Emirates, be able to stage a comeback over Korea, just as it vindicated itself in Jordan and Turkey? It’s too early to tell which way the winds blow.


----------



## quashlo

*Japanese officials hold HSR seminar in Los Angeles*
http://www.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20110115/t10013421211000.html



> On January 14, the Japanese government held a seminar to market Shinkansen technology in California, U.S.A., where a high-speed rail project is in the works. Officials stressed the need for expertise and knowhow to deal with California's numerous earthquakes, marketing the Shinkansen's resilience against seismic events.
> 
> The seminar was held in Los Angeles, California by the Japanese government together with representatives from Japanese firms including JR and railcar manufacturers to market Japan's Shinkansen technology to the U.S., where plans to construct large-scale high-speed rail projects are underway. This is the third seminar following similar events at the capital Washington, D.C. and in Chicago. At the seminar, Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) Deputy Vice-Minister Shukuri Masafumi commented, "If we participate in the high-speed rail project, we can put our decades of experience with the Shinkansen to good use and contribute to creation of local jobs and economic development." In addition, Shukuri said that technical expertise and knowhow to combat earthquakes is critical for an earthquake-prone region like California, and marketed the advantages of the Shinkansen against earthquakes to local officials. At a press conference following the seminar, Shukuri seemed hopeful: "They understand that the technology behind Japan's Shinkansen is high-quality, and we have a good chance of winning the bid."


The article also has an accompanying video news report:
http://www.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20110115/t10013421211000.html

I will post the presentations as soon as the Japan International Transport Institute (JITI) uploads them to the website.

The California High Speed Rail Blog has a pretty thorough overview of the presentation here (this blog is also the best place to discuss the CAHSR project in general):
http://www.cahsrblog.com/2011/01/“w...says-japan’s-ambassador-to-the-united-states/

Excerpt:


> *Mixed Use Development*
> Land use planning and economic development of station areas has been an integral part of HSR development from the beginning in Japan. Examples of both infill and greenfield station developments there were illustrated. Useful parallels to Los Angeles Union Station and Fresno’s future HSR station were made.
> *Earthquake Design Countermeasures*
> They are extensive in the Japanese system and we can be confident that being on a California HSR train will be one of the safest places to be when the big one hits.
> *Integration of Conventional Branch Lines into HSR Operations*
> The Japanese practice of trains uncoupling cars at intermediate stations and having one of the cars proceed down the “conventional” railroad (at conventional speeds) was discussed. This would certainly be possible here. In a way it would be easier since HSR and conventional railroads would use the same gauge (4 ft. 8.5 in.) whereas Shinkansen uses a different gauge than the “legacy” railways in Japan. However, the lack of electrification on American railways would make this harder. Down the San Joaquin corridor and even the LA Metrolink/Surfliner corridors would be candidates for this kind of one-seat operation.
> *Technology Transfer*
> Kawasaki Heavy Industries (which already has two plants in the US for conventional railcar manufacture) as well as the JR operating companies’ representatives all expressed a strong willingness to transfer their expertise to this country. This would be accomplished through the development of American parts suppliers, final assembly in the U.S., and pre-training of trainset maintenance staff. Kawasaki even expressed a desire to retool American auto parts suppliers to HSR parts suppliers.
> *FRA Compliance*
> Kawasaki asserts that their efSET (2) proposed train for export will “comply with FRA requirements”. Whether this is the current FRA requirements for inefficient overbuilt HSR trains (Acela) or upcoming sensible regulations remains to be seen.


Marketing the seismic considerations behind Shinkansen design was definitely a smart move, as this is one area where the Japanese have a fair amount of experience above other competitors.


----------



## quashlo

*End of the road for Yufu DX limited express: Part 1*

The _Yufu DX_ was a limited express service on the Kyūdai Main Line, serving leisure travel between Fukuoka (Hakata) and Ōita via Yufuin, a famous _onsen_ (hot springs) area. The service was operated with a single 4-car Kiha 183 series train, but these cars will now be refurbished to serve on the new _Asobōi_ limited express to debut between Kumamoto and Miyaji in March together with the Kyūshū Shinkansen. Last run was 2011.01.10.

Some pics of the last few runs:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/at0513/_

_Yufu DX 2_ between Haruda and Tenpaizan on the Kagoshima Main Line (2011.01.09):



















Last day of service (2011.01.10).
_Yufu DX 4_ between Sugikawachi and Amagase on the Kyūdai Main Line:



















Between Haruda and Tenpaizan on the Kagoshima Main Line. After turning back at Hakata, the train would make a final trip back to Ōita as _Yufu DX 5_, which would become the official last run of the service.


----------



## quashlo

*End of the road for Yufu DX limited express: Part 2*

Next, a few videos to commemorate the end of service:

Rare scenes of the unit on the Hisatsu Line, passing through more of Kyūshū's beautiful natural scenery (2009.05.31):





_Source: *RYOUTA69* on YouTube_

In Yufuin in the snow (2010.12.26), along with various other trains on the line including the _Yufuin no Mori_.





_Source: *soniccer883* on YouTube_

Cab view from _Yufu DX 1_ from Hakata to Ōita:
_Source: *SuperExpress1* on YouTube_

Part 1: Hakata to Futsukaichi






Part 2: Futsukaichi to Tosu






Part 3: Tosu to Kurume http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBvDiE3xlxM&hd=1
Part 4: Kurume to Kurume Daigaku-mae http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDMmbvWxYwE&hd=1
Part 5: Kurume Daigaku-mae to Chikugo Yoshii http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQ3WE--25-I&hd=1
Part 6: Chikugo Yoshii to Hita http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVcet36kxOk&hd=1
Part 7: Hita to Amagase http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noAj96q1ghM&hd=1
Part 8: Amagase to Bungo Mori http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiWzTxoNSSE&hd=1
Part 9: Bungo Mori to Bungo Nakamura http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4izZMUQx86M&hd=1
Part 10: Bungo Nakamura to Yufuin http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYwTuB6racQ&hd=1
Part 11: Yufuin to Yunohira http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQ3e5cefqY4&hd=1
Part 12: Yunohira to Mukainoharu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7H2hQM8KYs&hd=1
Part 13: Mukainoharu to Ōita http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewrr1_2vA9I&hd=1


----------



## quashlo

*Joint emergency rescue training session on Kyūshū Shinkansen*

On 2011.01.13, JR Kyūshū held an emergency rescue drill to improve emergency response and coordination with police, fire, hospitals, etc. in the event of a life-threatening disaster on the new Kyūshū Shinkansen extension.

Some pictures:
_Source: http://kyushushinkansen.com/_










The emergency rescue drill envisions a 6.0 M earthquake in the Kyūshū region, with a train coming to an emergency stop between Shin-Tosu and Hakata General Car Yard. Damage to trackside equipment is severe and train operations must be terminated. There are injured passengers inside the train.



















This woman suffered an abrasion on her right lower leg during the earthquake.




























Ladder truck to rescue passengers in critical condition.



















A couple videos:
_Source: *jf6auo* on YouTube_

Fire response team prepping the ladder truck as EMT (?) crews climb the ladders to the train.






Extending the ladder


----------



## quashlo

*Kyūshū Shinkansen: Shin-Ōmuta Station*

Continuing the station series from a month or two ago, some pics of Shin-Ōmuta Station (2010.08):
_Source: http://ameblo.jp/maimai24/_


----------



## quashlo

*More Kyūshū Shinkansen testing*

Some recent pics (2011.01.14) of continued testing on the Kyūshū Shinkansen, in preparation for the opening of the line about two months from now. These are shots between Shin-Tosu and Hakata, at the north end of the Chikushi Tunnel—at almost 12 km, the longest tunnel on the Kyūshū Shinkansen—in Nakagawa Town, Fukuoka Prefecture. This is where the urbanization starts to build up surrounding Fukuoka City.
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/at0513/_

An N700 series "R" unit (JR Kyūshū unit) leaving behind Hakata General Car Yard and heading for the Chikushi Tunnel.










This section has a 3% grade that existing Tōkaidō / San'yō Shinkansen trains cannot climb.










The view from the mountains to the west of the line.










The tunnel portal immediately opens up onto residential areas.










JR West's Hakata General Car Yard and Hakata-Minami Station are located at the base of the small mountain in this picture. 










Leaving Fukuoka, there's actually three small tunnels before the train reaches the Chikushi Tunnel. The tunnel on the left is the Nakagawa Tunnel, the last tunnel before the Chikushi Tunnel (on the right).




























The local wildlife...  Since the line is pretty much all aerial structure, the critters can still romp about unimpeded.


----------



## quashlo

*N700 series unit R8 being transported from Kawasaki Heavy Industries*

Cars from one of the 10 JR Kyūshū N700 units leaving Kawasaki Heavy Industries in Kōbe and being loaded onto barges (2011.01.15):
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/kansai299/_









































































Next to a JR West 521 series train at some open house event at the Kawasaki plant.


----------



## quashlo

*Kyūshū Shinkansen wallpaper*

From JR West's promo website for the opening of the full length of the Kyūshū Shinkansen's Kagoshima route:
http://sanyo-kyushu.jp/





There's larger sizes if you can navigate their site.


----------



## quashlo

*Shūnan City and JR West sign agreement for improvements to JR Tokuyama Station*
http://mytown.asahi.com/areanews/yamaguchi/SEB201101130019.html



> Shūnan City and JR West have signed an agreement in regards to the JR Tokuyama Station Area Improvements Project, and on January 13 the agreement was formally delivered at Shūnan City Hall. JR, which the City has selected as a subcontractor, will construct the new station building with elevated concourse and a north-south public passage, while the City will construct station plazas on the north and south sides of the station. The new station building and passage are slated for completion in FY2014.
> 
> The agreement was signed on January 6 and is composed of a basic agreement and a construction agreement. The construction agreement concerns carrying out construction of the public passage connecting the north and south sides of the station and a new station building with an elevated concourse, and if approved at an emergency session of the Shūnan City Council on January 17, the agreement will enter into effect.
> 
> The public passage is 130 m long and 8 m wide, with an elevator and escalators on the north end. The new station building with elevated concourse will be a steel-frame structure approx. 1,200 sq m in area, including a station administrative office, a platform bridge for transferring passengers, multi-function restrooms, and other features. The city will fund ¥6,551,110,000 while JR will fund ¥288,130,000 for the project.
> 
> In regards to a new station tenant building, according to the City's Central District Improvements Section, demolition of the current station tenant building would begin in FY2015 or later following completion of the new station building with elevated concourse. The new station tenant building would then be constructed near the site of the current station tenant building. According to spokespersons, the new station tenant building was not included in the agreement because the City is just now looking to "hammer out the details of the building."
> 
> Completion of the North Exit station plaza will occur after completion of the station tenant building, but the South Exit station plaza will be constructed and opened first, with a completion scheduled for FY2013.
> 
> Mayor Shimazu Yukio remarked, "This is our first new train station in close to 50 years. As population aging advances, we will continue with efforts towards a user-friendly station through barrier-free design. This project will also become the first step towards redevelopment of the area surrounding the station." Miura Katsuyoshi, chief of JR's Ōsaka Construction Office, said, "It will become more convenient for people to use the station. We hope that Tokuyama Station will serve as the nucleus of the city's future development."


Tokuyama Station is the central station for Shūnan City, served by the San'yō Shinkansen, San'yō Main Line, and Gantoku Line. Average daily entries are 7,250 passengers (2008).

Artist's sketch from the north side of the station:
_Source: Shūnan City_










I believe this might be what it will actually look like... The sketch above is probably just conceptual and to help with massing, etc.
_Source: *Yamaguchi41* on Flickr_



Interesting shadow simulation video:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4560785015/

Existing Tokuyama Station (North Exit):


----------



## quashlo

*JR East's E5 promo website updated*

Apparently, they've been doing some updates to the promo website for the _Hayabusa_:
http://www.jreast.co.jp/e5/

In particular, it appears there will be some TV CMs making the air soon. There's also some posters (banners?), with the slogan, "Made in Dream." Probably a nod to the widely popular phrase 夢の超特急 ("yume no chō-tokkyū"), which roughly translates to "ultra-express of dreams." This phrase was (and still is) often used to describe the Shinkansen, ever since plans for the Tōkaidō Shinkansen were being laid decades ago. 



















The first one, with the lineup from steam to limited express to Shinkansen against a backdrop of Tōkyō, is awesome. :yes:


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Yes, I like that banner too. They can be currently seen inside JR East commuter and suburban stock (last week I saw a lot of them on the Joban Line trains). I like the concept of the evolution of the trains in concert with the Tokyo skyline. It starts with a C61 Hudson type SL, then the kiha 80 Hatsukari, then 200 series shinkansen, E2 shinkansen, and E5. I think a C61 type was depicted because a C61 type is currently being restored to running condition at the Omiya Rolling Stock Center.


----------



## stevensp

The Yufu DX video on the top of this thread is really cool

nice develpoment in general in Japan i must say!


----------



## k.k.jetcar

*JR East E6 makes first visit to Akita Sta. on test run*

Fuji TV news report:
http://www.fnn-news.com/news/headlines/articles/CONN00191422.html

*what a contrast to the uninspiring 701 series rolling stock on the neighboring track...


----------



## quashlo

*JR East begins airing E5 Hayabusa CM (redux)*

Well, apparently there is also another E5 _Hayabusa_ CM advertising the GranClass starring famous actress Yoshinaga Sayuri, who has been starring in several commercials for JR East already for 大人の休日倶楽部 (_Otona no Kyūjitsu Club_, “The Adults’ Day Off Club”).





_Source: *archilabo* on YouTube_

Poster from the E5 promo site:


----------



## smarne

wonderful japan train system


----------



## quashlo

*JR East begins airing E5 Hayabusa CM (redux, Part 2)*

Making of the CM video was finally posted on YouTube. Enjoy!

Starts off at the Los Angeles design studio Logan with Belarussian director Alexei Tylevich, who has directed CMs for Apple’s iPod and music videos for Madonna. The crew hammer out the CG animations of the E5 train and the falcon. Then, they fly in German photographer Olaf Hauschulz to Sendai to take photos for the posters.





_Source: *whitehear7* on YouTube_


----------



## loefet

^^ I love it!!

The E5 is really growing on me, and I'm almost ready to say that it's the best looking train in Japan (even the world) and I can't wait to see/ride it in person in the future!


----------



## quashlo

Based purely on aesthetics, I like the E6 more, but I think as long as one recognizes and appreciates that form follows function, E5 is easy to love as well. But even aesthetically, I like the E5, just not as much as the E6... It's got an unusual combination of colors (aquamarine and pink) that is a daring departure from the traditionally conservative paint schemes of existing Shinkansen trains.


----------



## TheKorean

I hate the fact that these train seats remind me so much of the airplane. The square window, the seat...


----------



## quashlo

^^ The windows are small to cut down on cost and weight.

It's all about running a business... Unlike transit service in most other places, Japanese transit operators generally do not get operating subsidies (unless the operator is a public agency or has some public backing, like a third-sector operator), and schemes which provide government funding for capital investments still require substantial contributions on the part of the transit operator. As a result, operators are always looking at ways to make operations more efficient and less costly.

Just take JR Central... They plan on financing a ¥9 trillion megaproject entirely on their own, without any government assistance (interference?). A project of this magnitude would be unthinkable elsewhere without government funding.


----------



## quashlo

*C61 20 fired up for the first time: Part 1*

On 2011.01.27 at Ōmiya General Rolling Stock Center, JR East fired up the newly-restored C61 series steam locomotive for the first time, one year after the unit was transferred from the amusement park in Kezōji Park (Isesaki City, Gunma Prefecture) to JR East for refurbishment. If you remember, the boiler was loaded onto the chassis back in 2010.12.

TBS news report (2011.01.27):






Some pics:
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_










The tender holds an oil tank. The stoker formerly in the unit has been removed.










Similar to construction groundbreakings and the like, the first firing was a relatively formal event, with a Shintō priest on hand to offer a ritual prayer for the safe operation of the locomotive. After short speeches by JR East folks and officials representing firms involved in the restoration (East Japan Transport Technology, Sappa Boiler, etc.), several formalities followed, including the pouring of sacred _sake_ onto the firedoor and the first firing up of the locomotive. Here, the priest reads out the ritual prayer as 50 or so attendees bow in silence.










As part of a purification ritual, the chief of JR East HQ's rolling stock department and four other people pour _sake_ atop the firedoor.










The first firing was administered by the rolling stock department chief from East Japan Transport Technology and the chief technician at Ōmiya General Rolling Stock Center.










With the fire started up, smoke begins to fill the cab. Varnish has been applied to the window frame, and a plate showing the character for "blue" (probably indicating Aomori) has been added to indicate the unit's home division. The builder's plate next to it indicates the unit was originally manufactured by Mitsubishi in 1949.










The placement of air pipes beneath the handrails is apparently unique to this particular unit.


----------



## quashlo

*C61 20 fired up for the first time: Part 2*

The #2 leading wheels were actually hand-me-downs from another unit and were somewhat unique, with large holes. Because of age, they've now been replaced with solid plate wheels.










Unfortunately, none of the rods were connected yet. All the driving wheels were replaced with newly-fabricated pieces.










With the removal of the stoker, the feed pipes are now gone, freeing up space beneath the cab.










The exterior of the tender doesn't look like it's changed very much, but the inside incorporates an oil tank and various safety equipment for the locomotive.










Automatic train stop (ATS) equipment installed between the tender bogies.










The snow plow was also restored. They also added a sparkling new LP405 lamp as a second headlight.










Some of the pipes around the distributor valve have yet to be installed.


----------



## quashlo

*Free-Gauge Train to begin testing on JR Shikoku's Yosan Line in April*
http://www.saga-s.co.jp/news/saga.0.1800468.article.html



> It will soon be now or never for development of the Free-Gauge Train (FGT) slated to be introduced onto the Kyūshū Shinkansen's Nagasaki route. The Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) has designated ¥1.867 billion for R&D costs in its proposed budget for next fiscal year, and using a newly improved train, will conduct running tests on JR Shikoku's Yosan Line along sharp curves, which have become a key issue. In September of last year, the MLIT's evaluation committee determined that developing the technology for practical use would be difficult if focusing only on rolling stock development, recommending an approach that ensured safety by also considering track improvements. The Japan Railway Construction, Transport and Technology Agency (JRTT), which is responsible for the development effort, will aim to develop the technology for practical use through the inclusion of track improvements (including conversion to continuous welded rail, which eliminates joints in the rail), but it's unclear whether or not the effort will be successful.
> 
> Currently, the biggest issue with development of the FGT is avoiding the risk of derailment along sharp curves on _zairaisen_ (conventional line) track. Since the FGT features equipment that allows it to change the gauge of the train's wheels, it's heavier than _zairaisen_ limited expresses. As a result, the lateral force pushing perpendicular to the rail increases on curves, where centrifugal forces come into play. In running tests, the lateral force on curves with a radius of 600 m or shorter exceeded thresholds, creating a potential for derailment. As a result, the train was unable to operate at the target speed.
> 
> The JRTT hopes to overcome this obstacle primarily through conversion to continuous welded rail. Typical track consists of indivudal sections 25 m long connected together. In running tests, exceedance of thresholds for lateral forces occurred primarily at rail joints, and most of the cases involved only a momentary exceedance of the threshold. It's believed that when the train's wheels pass above joints in the rails, a higher than typical pressure is placed on the track.
> 
> Continuous welded rail eliminates joints by using welds. By converting the track section between the curve approaches and exits to a single continuous rail, the momentary lateral forces acting on the train can be reduced. Umeda Masashi, managing chief of the JRTT's Shinkansen Department, says, "By eliminating the discontinuous surface, we can defnitely increase the high-speed performance on curves."
> 
> But he says that there is no specific data on just how much the lateral forces can be reduced, and there is no way to know whether it will be successful in maintaining the target speed without actually testing it.
> 
> In the running tests, the JRTT plans to add track improvements, including conversion of sections of the Yosan Line to continuous welded rail, and confirm the train's speed performance. The MLIT says it wants to assemble at least some of experimental data before the summer, but depending on the results of the tests, there is a possibility that the development of the train itself may end up being put into question.
> 
> JR Kyūshū is already in the process of converting portions of the Kagoshima Line and Nippō Line carrying limited express trains to continuous welded rail in an effort to improve ride comfort. Over 80 percent of the work has been completed on the Tosu ‒ Takeo Onsen section to be shared with the Shinkansen's Nagasaki route and 50 percent of the work on the Isahaya ‒ Nagasaki section. Currently, there are 600 m radius or sharper curves at 25 locations on the Tosu ‒ Takeo Onsen section and 17 locations on the Isahaya ‒ Nagasaki section, with conversion to continous welded rail already completed at some of the locations. While the railway had no plans to implement conversions on the remaining sections, if the results of the running tests are promising, additional money will be needed, bringing up the issue of funding sources for the costs of the improvements. JR Kyūshū spokespersons say, "We are just now beginning to evaluate track improvements and whether or not they are necessary, so we cannot give an answer at this moment."


According to this article, the testing will begin in April, with a new set of bogies on the train. Shikoku prefectures (Ehime, Kagawa, Kōchi, and Tokushima) have requested that JR West consider the technology, which could allow for direct service onto the San'yō Shinkansen at Okayama Station.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East unveils 253-1000 series to press: Part 1*

JR East recently revealed the 253-1000 series trains to press officials on 2011.01.21. These are former 253-200 series units formerly operated on the _Narita Express_, but they have now been refurbished to operate on _Nikkō_ and _Kinugawa_ limited express runs jointly operated with Tōbu Railway.

Trains are six cars (4M2T) and all seats are standard class. Seat pitch was increased from 1,020 mm on the original 253 series trains to match the 1,100 mm on the current 485 series trains. Aisle seats also have tables incorporated into the elbow rests for when the seats are rotated. Car No. 2 has the wheelchair seats, multi-purpose room, wheelchair-accessible restroom, and automatic external defibrillator (AED). Powder corners are provided in Cars No. 3, 4, and 5. Information corners with pamphlets about Nikkō / Kinugawa are in Cars No. 1, 4, and 6. Luggage storage areas are located in each car. The former _Narita Express_ green car sections which would be in Car No. 6 on these trains has been converted to staff-only rooms.

Special train open houses will be held at JR Shinagawa Station (2011.02.12) and Tōbu Nikkō Station (2011.02.20), after which the trains will enter service beginning 2011.04.16, debuting on the _Nikkō 1_ and _Hachiōji Nikkō_ services. With the spring seasonal train services, the units will also be on runs departing from Shinagawa, Chiba, and Ōfuna, reminiscent of the diverse operations of the _Narita Express_. With the debut of the 253-1000 series trains, the 185 series _Ayano_ units will be decommissioned, while the 485 series units will be re-deployed to other divisions.
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_

Unit OM-N02 at Oyama Car Center. The paint scheme carries on the orange and red of the current Tōbu ‒ JR through-services, operated by 485 series and 189 series trains. However, there is a new beltline of yellow. The red represents temples and shrines along the train route, such as Nikkō Tōshō-gū. The yellow represents autumn leaves and Nikkō’s daylilies, and the orange represents autumn leaves and Japanese azalea.










Shinjuku end car (Car No. 6). The doors down the center used when trains used to be coupled together in 9- and 12-car formations have been removed, replaced by regular windows and LED train name signs. The decals at the bottom left of the windshield say OM-N02 now, but when the unit left Tōkyū it was designated as OM-N2. Perhaps they have plans to refurbish other units?










The train name sign at the front of the train displays four languages. Announcements inside the trains are in all four languages, but the LED scrolls inside currently only show Japanese and English (these are slated to be reprogrammed for all four languages).
Japanese and English










Simplified Chinese and Korean










There’s also a pictogram of Nikkō reminiscent of traditional headmarks seen on older named trains.










VVVF drives










Operator’s cab. It’s a lot more open now that the frame for the deck canopy (used when coupling units together) has been removed.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East unveils 253-1000 series to press: Part 2*

Car No. 5.
Odd-numbered cars feature the yellow seat moquettes.










Car No. 4.
Even-numbered cars feature blue moquettes. The blue was selected to be reminiscent of mountain streams on the Kinu River and Lake Chūzenji.










In addition to the fold-out tables in the elbow rest, there are tables in the seat backs.










Two wheelchair seats in Car No. 2. The multi-purpose room is just ahead.










Multi-purpose room, with fold-up seats and diaper-changing table. 










Powder corner, one each located in Cars No. 3, 4, and 5. These used to be the luggage areas when the cars were still used on _Narita Express_ services.










Wheelchair-accessible restroom and washroom on the Shinjuku-end deck of Car No. 2.










Test-running on the Tōbu Line for the first time (2011.01.16 and 2011.01.17):





_Source: *tobu2181* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Scenes of N700 series deliveries by flatbed*

Assortment of clips of new N700-7000 series units for the Kyūshū Shinkansen being transported by flatbed trailer during the wee hours to the car yard at Hakata-Minami.





_Source: *STEAMLOCOMOTIVEFAN* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*800 series Shinkansen makes first daytime appearance on San'yō Shinkansen*

The 800 series Shinkansen trains typically only seen in regular service on the Kyūshū Shinkansen have been making evening test runs on portions of the San'yō Shinkansen, in preparation for when the trains will be making revenue service runs between Kagashoma Chūō and Shin-Shimonoseki in March. On 2011.01.28, 800 series trains made their first daytime ventures onto the San'yō Shinkansen.

Passing a 500 series _Kodama_ (2011.01.28):





_Source: *1t9o7s00h8i2o5* on YouTube_

Some scenes at Shin-Shimonoseki (2011.01.29):
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/lowwood51st52/_

From the Kokura end of the station










From the Shin-Yamaguchi end of the station










The "Tsubame" logos on these trains will be disappearing soon to avoid passenger confusion, since some _Tsubame_ runs will be operated with other types of trains.



















A hell of a lineup with 800, 600, and 100 series Shinkansen.










But one-upped when an N700 series _Nozomi_ comes rolling through.










In light snowfall...










Departing for Shin-Yamaguchi...


----------



## quashlo

*Japan may offer yen loan for Uzbekistan railway electrification*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/category...39797E0E2E2E2;at=DGXZZO0195570008122009000000



> On February 3, Minister of Finance Noda Yoshihiko met with Uzbekistan’s Vice-Prime Minister and Minister of Finance Rustam Azimov, who was on a visit to Japan. In regards to the project to electrify the railway linking central Uzbekistan and adjacent regions in Afghanistan, Minister Noda confirmed his intention to offer international yen loans. The two countries are expected to make a formal agreement at a top-level conference between both countries’ prime ministers slated to be held at the Prime Minister’s Residence on February 9. Uzbekistan has requested approx. ¥20 billion in loans.
> 
> At the February 3 meeting, Vice-Prime Minister Asimov emphasized, “I am hopeful that we will receive your cooperation in the area of railways.” Specifically, Vice-Prime Minister Asimov requested yen loans to go towards the railway electrification project. Minister of Finance Noda responded, “We are considering the proposal in light of the Uzbeki prime minister’s visit to Japan,” and both agreed to hammer out specific details at the top-level conference.
> 
> Minister of Finance Noda made references to re-evaluating currency restrictions to promote investment by Japanese corporations and mineral resources such as rare metals, of which Uzbekistan has a rich supply. Noda said these would be “prerequisites” to cooperation, indicating his position to demand improvements in the investment environment for the Japanese.


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka Prefecture pushes for Maibara route for Hokuriku Shinkansen extension*
http://www.asahi.com/kansai/travel/news/OSK201102020071.html



> Regarding the extension of the Hokuriku Shinkansen west of Fukui Prefecture’s Tsuruga City, Ōsaka Prefecture and Shiga Prefecture will begin discussions starting in the new fiscal year regarding selection of a route and the appropriate method for sharing the funding burden. The proposed Maibara route would travel through Shiga Prefecture’s Maibara City, but Shiga and other affected prefectures are hesitant about providing funding. Ōsaka Prefecture governor Hashimoto Tōru plans to propose increasing Ōsaka Prefecture’s funding allocation to gain support for the Maibara route from Shiga and other prefectures before requesting construction of the line to the national government and JR.
> 
> Ōsaka Prefecture is currently coordinating to begin discussions with both Kyōto Prefecture and Fukui Prefecture, and Governor Hashimoto will soon request the participation of Fukui Prefecture governor Nishikawa Kazumi in the discussions.
> 
> The Hokuriku Shinkansen’s Nagano – Kanazawa section is scheduled to open in late FY2014, and applications for approval of the extension to Tsuruga by the national government are already underway. Several routes from Tsuruga to Ōsaka are under consideration in the national government’s working group, including the Obama route and Maibara route.
> 
> According to Ōsaka Prefecture, it’s expected that the current funding sharing structure for local governments would require a total of ¥142.2 billion in local government funding for the Obama route: ¥57.6 billion from Fukui Prefecture, ¥48.6 billion from Kyōto Prefecture, and ¥36.0 billion from Ōsaka Prefecture. For the Maibara route, a total of ¥57.6 billion would be required from local governments: ¥46.8 billion from Shiga Prefecture, ¥10.8 billion from Fukui Prefecture, and no contribution from Ōsaka or Kyōto Prefectures.
> 
> While the Maibara route would require less than half of the local government funding for the Obama route, Shiga Prefecture is cautious about having to contribute a large share of the funding. As a result, Ōsaka Prefecture has proposed three different funding sharing plans that consider the benefits of the extension to each area. One plan would have Fukui Prefecture providing ¥15.8 billion and Ōsaka and Kyōto Prefectures ¥20.9 billion each, keeping Shiga Prefecture’s funding share below approx. ¥5.0 billion. Governor Hashimoto hopes to convince Shiga Prefecture to accept the revised proposal.
> 
> The reason behind Ōsaka Prefecture’s rush to begin discussions is anxiety that the opening of the line to Kanazawa will strengthen connections between the Hokuriku area and Tōkyō. Governor Hashimoto has directed prefectural staff to take steps towards getting the Maibara route selected. Shiga Prefecture top officials say the Maibara route would have little benefit for Shiga residents, as it would mean a decrease in _zairaisen_ (conventional line) limited expresses, but say they will “participate in the discussions.”
> 
> *Hokuriku Shinkansen extension west of Tsuruga*
> A national Shinkansen plan approved in 1973 calls for the route from Fukui Prefecture’s Tsuruga City to Ōsaka to travel via “the vicinity of Obama City,” but the exact details have yet to be determined. In addition to the Obama route, a Kosei route via the west shoreline of Lake Biwa and a Maibara route connecting to the Tōkaidō Shinkansen’s Maibara Station are also being considered in a cost-benefit analysis. In the Kinki Block Governor’s Conference in November of last year, Ōsaka Prefecture Governor Hashimoto Tōru said the extension was “critical to the Kansai region,” calling for a discussion with local prefectures concerning selection of a route, with Ōsaka offering to contribute funding towards the line.


----------



## quashlo

*Kurayoshi Station improvements complete*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/110116/ttr11011602490001-n1.htm



> The elevated concourse and north-south public passage spanning the tracks at Kurayoshi Station on the JR San'in Line in Kurayoshi City, Tottori Prefecture have been completed, and a special commemoration was held on January 15. Public use of the north-south public passage, designated as the Kurayoshi Station North-South Route (a municipal road), began the afternoon of January 15. Previously, the station had only a South Exit, but now passengers can access the station from the north side as well.
> 
> Mayor Ishida Kōtarō, as well as JR West Yonago Branch Office president Ishimoto Osamu and Tottori Prefecture governor Hirai Shinji were present at the ceremony. Mayor Ishida expressed his hope for revitalization as a result of the station improvements: "Urban areas that had been split in half before are now connected, and I hope that this will provide impetus for urban planning focused on the newly redesigned Kurayoshi Station."
> 
> The project involved construction of a public passage and reconstruction of the station building starting in FY2006 and construction of a local cultural exchange center (Ekiparl Kurayoshi) inside the station building starting in FY2007. Including the station plaza, the total project cost is ¥2.435 billion.
> 
> The newly-opened public passage is 50 m long and 6 m wide, and is directly connected to the station's faregate entrance. In addition to stairwells, elevators and escalators are installed at both the South Exit and North Exit.
> 
> At Ekiparl Kurayoshi, the second-floor social hall and first-floor multi-purpose hall opened on January 15. The North Exit station plaza will be completed in June, while the South Exit station plaza is planned for completion sometime next fiscal year.


Good to see some of the smaller stations getting improvements as well. This is Tottori Prefecture's first 橋上駅舎, basically a station where the tracks are at ground level and the concourse is rebuilt to be elevated, with a bridge (usually part of a public passage to allow access for non-passengers) that spans the tracks.

This is only a small station, but all limited express and rapid trains on the JR San'in Line stop here. Total daily entries and exits are about 5,000 (2005).

A few pics:
_Source: http://stpalace.exblog.jp/_




























Couple more:
_Source: http://boomerang-hook.blogspot.com/_

Wider view of the South Exit. They haven't really done much to the station plaza yet.










They are in the midst of fixing the new North Exit station plaza, but people can still use the exit.


----------



## quashlo

*Development process for new Sakura trains considers conditions unique to Kyūshū*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/category...E5E2E6E48DE1E3E2E3E0E2E3E39E8A93E2E2E2;at=ALL



> It's now less than 40 days before the opening of the full length of the Kyūshū Shinkansen's Kagoshima route. Preparations on the technical side to ensure the safety and convenience of the service are rounding the final corner, and the rolling stock and operating systems feature an array of technologies and knowhow tailored to the Kyūshū Shinkansen. Let's take a look at the true strength of the Kyūshū Shinkansen, symbolized by the new _Sakura_ trains that will be running direct service between Kagoshima Chūō and Shin-Ōsaka.
> 
> Just weeks before the opening of the full length of the line, the new trains for the _Sakura_ service are performing multiple tests at the 260 kph top speed. Based on the N700 series trains running on the San'yō Shinkansen, the new trains look identical to other N700 trains on the exterior, despite differences in paint schemes. But one can say the new trains have more "hearts" than the San'yō Shinkansen trains.
> 
> A Kyūshū Railway Company (JR Kyūshū) executive recounts the development process for the _Sakura_ trains: "We wouldn't be able to open the full line if the trains couldn't overcome that slope. We weren't looking at changes to the alignment, but rather an increase to the train's power."
> 
> The first and last cars on N700 series trains on the San'yō Shinkansen lack motors, the source of the trains' motive power. The _Sakura_ trains, however, have motors in all cars to overcome the grades inside the Chikushi Tunnel between Hakata Station and Shin-Tosu Station. The tunnel grades are a true "test of heart" for the _Sakura_ trains.
> 
> The slope means that the trains must climb 3.5 m every 100 m in horizontal distance. The Nagano Shinkansen whisks through precarious mountains, but the maximum climb along the line is only 3 m for every 100 m, making the Chikushi Tunnel the steepest slope in Japan's entire Shinkansen network.
> 
> Since the Chikushi Tunnel passes through mountains with large sources of groundwater, the Japan Railway Construction, Transport and Technology Agency (JRTT) says, "We were forced to dig at a higher elevation, away from the water sources." In order for _Sakura_ trains to climb the resulting steep grades inside the tunnel, the number of motors on the trains was increased, together with the inverters, the equipment that converts the electrical power.
> 
> While the _Sakura_ is blessed with a "strong heart," development of the train ran into another wall: an increase in weight that runs counter to an energy-saving design. The _Sakura_ development team began working to lighten the train's weight—approx. 42 tons per car—100 grams at a time.
> 
> "Can we make the aluminum skin any thinner?" asked the chief engineer of Hitachi's rolling stock systems design department, Nagaregawa Hiromitsu, repeatedly, as he stood with engineers from Kawasaki Heavy Industries and three other firms in front of the 8,000-page set of plans for the _Sakura_.
> 
> Nagaregawa and the team of engineers pored through approx. 300 potential locations for reducing weight, running through each with a fine-toothed comb. They racked their brains, looking at ways to make the aluminum material in the car body thinner and reduce the number of components. As a result, by devising special techniques in the molding of the aluminum materials and rethinking the skin structure, the team was successful in reducing the weight while maintaining strength. In the end, engineers were able to cut a total of 4 to 5 tons of "fat" from each eight-car train.
> 
> The introduction of motors onto all of the train's cars forced engineers to consider other improvements outside of weight reduction. The end cars on the train house an array of electrical components including control and safety equipment, but Nagareyama says that simply adding the motors and related devices onto the end cars "would create noise that would interfere with the electrical circuits for the various components."
> 
> In order to protect the circuitry from the noise, the engineers revisited the design of the electrical components, using special materials such as amorphous metals (used in transformers and other devices) and resins in the insulators. "Our team of engineers brought their knowledge with them, ensuring that these trains would be able to run at the same speed and horsepower as the N700 series (on the San'yō Shinkansen), regardless of the obstacles to overcome," remarks Nagaregawa.
> 
> And there is Mount Shinmoe in the Kirishima Mountains on the border between Miyazaki and Kagoshima Prefectures, which has recently been showing signs of more volcanic activity. The _Sakura_ trains leave no stone unturned, even when it comes to dealing with the volcanic ash that is unique to Kyūshū. The engineers increased the integrity of the seals on the gear boxes connecting the train's wheels and motors, making it impossible for water to seep in. In the past, the gear boxes were designed to be sufficient to prevent the entry of dust and other objects, but JR Kyūshū says, "The train will be running through Kyūshū, one of only a handful of volcanic regions... We needed to make improvements."
> 
> Sandō Hirokazu, vice-chief of JR Kyūshū's Rolling Stock Section was relieved with the new _Sakura_ train, specifically-designed for Kyūshū: "We gathered the very best in technology, and crafted a train that meets our expectations." After the opening of the full length of the line, the Kyūshū Shinkansen is expected to see use by many business customers and leisure passengers—a beautiful sight only made possible by the accumulation of laborious efforts by the development team.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Kyūshū will accept transport of gravely-ill patients on Shinkansen using multi-purpose rooms*
http://www.nishinippon.co.jp/nnp/item/224616



> On February 2, JR Kyūshū revealed that it would accept the special transport of gravely-ill patients who require the accompaniment of doctors or others after the opening of the full length of the Kyūshū Shinkansen's Kagoshima route on March 12, using the multi-purpose rooms built into the trains.
> 
> The N700 series and 800 series trains to be used on _Sakura_, _Tsubame_, and other services on the Kyūshū Shinkansen are equipped with one multi-purpose room in each train, for passengers who need to nurse their babies or who feel sick. Passengers can also fold down the seat inside the room and lie down.
> 
> The railway will allow stretchers to be brought directly on and off the train, and oxygen canisters and medical devices to be brought on board, but will not permit surgery inside the train. As a general policy, passengers will need to make a reservation two days in advance, but the railway says it will do its best to respond to requests for service on the same day. Passengers will also be able to use the service on through-service trains with the San'yō Shinkansen. The cost of the service is equivalent to two reserved seats for the same trip ends, and additional fare is required for three or more total passengers.
> 
> While gravely-ill patients have ambulances and medical helicopters available as means of transport, the medical industry has made requests to JR Kyūshū, eyeing the Shinkansen's short travel times between major cities which are home to many hospitals capable of performing high-level medical care. JR Kyūshū has also installed new multi-purpose rooms on six 800 series trains which originally did not have them.
> 
> JR Kyūshū chairman Ishihara Susumu says the railway hopes to fulfill its duties as a public transit operator.


Interesting use of the multi-purpose room, as well as the Shinkansen in general.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Kyūshū and Nagasaki, Saga Prefectures jointly request expedited completion of Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Nagasaki route*
http://www.nagasaki-np.co.jp/kiji/20110129/02.shtml



> In regards to the Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Nagasaki route, on January 28 Nagasaki Prefecture, Saga Prefecture and JR Kyūshū jointly requested an acceleration of the construction of the line, including the expedited approval of sections that have yet to break ground, of the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) and majority and minority political parties. This is the first time all three entities have jointly made such a request.
> 
> Nagasaki Prefecture governor Nakamura Hōdō, Saga Prefecture governor Furukawa Yasushi, and JR Kyūshū president Karaike Kōji met in person with Inami Tetsuo, vice-chief of the Democratic Party of Japan (DPJ) Petition and Request Response Department at department headquarters.
> 
> Governor Nakamura requested a full opening of the line in spring 2018, together with the expedited approval and groundbreaking of the Isahaya – Nagasaki section and the double-tracking of single-track sections. Nakamura emphasized, “Starting in July, Huis Ten Bosch is slated to establish regular flights between Nagasaki and Shanghai. In order to attract customers from the rest of Asia, I would like to request the expedited approval of Isahaya – Nagasaki section.”
> 
> At the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT), the group met with Parliamentary Secretary for Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism Izumi Toshiaki. After the meeting, Governor Nakamura remarked, “If we don’t get approval soon for the sections that have yet to break ground, we may be in danger of not being able to open the entire line at once. We did not get a specific answer from the Parliamentary Secretary, but securing funding—including for the technological development of the Free-Gauge Train—is a key concern.”
> 
> JR Kyūshū president Karaike said, “With both prefectures and JR coming together, I think we’ve demonstrated that we are quite determined to see this project through. Groundbreaking on the Isahaya – Nagasaki section and double-tracking of single-track sections are absolutely critical if we are to take full advantage of the benefits of the Shinkansen.”


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central will avoid all-day cancellation of service in planned overhaul of Tōkaidō Shinkansen*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/category...E3E2EA998DE2E3E2E0E0E2E3E38698E3E2E2E2;at=ALL



> In regards to the major overhaul of the Tōkaidō Shinkansen planned in coordination with the opening of the maglev Chūō Shinkansen slated for 2027, on February 1 Central Japan Railway Company (JR Central) revealed its intention to carry out construction works without the need to cancel service all-day on the Shinkansen. By optimizing the construction methods, the railway will contain cancelled services to a portion of trips during the early morning and late evening periods, allowing operations to continue even during construction in the hope of keeping the impacts to passengers to a minimum.
> 
> JR Central executives revealed the plans at a February 1 meeting of the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) Transport Policy Council (an advisory body to the Minister of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism), which is scrutinizing the maglev plan.
> 
> A future major overhaul of the Tōkaidō Shinkansen, already 41 years old, is unavoidable. In the past, JR Central has estimated that the overhaul period would last about 9 years, and had plans to cancel services all-day for two days straight on a total of 37 occasions during this period. In order to completely replace large steel bridges and related critical components in one fell swoop, the railway believed that it would be necessary to cancel service for two days straight at each location in order to carry out the construction work.
> 
> By introducing a new method that replaces bridges and other structures by dividing the work into phases, JR Central will avoid all-day cancellation of services. The line is in service 18 hours daily, but the railway says it will be able to complete the overhaul by cancelling only a portion of services (approx. three hours a day during the early morning and late evening) a total of 470 times during the course of the overhaul. The railway wants to make active use of the slack created in the Shinkansen schedule as a result of the maglev opening, but says that the costs for the overhaul project will now be slightly higher than if service were cancelled all-day.


Will be interesting to see this in action... As the oldest high-speed line in the world, I don't believe anyone has yet run into the issue of having to replace significant parts of an existing line.


----------



## quashlo

*Local groups call on JR East to preserve direct-service Ueno ‒ Sendai limited expresses*
http://mainichi.jp/area/fukushima/news/20110118ddlk07040085000c.html



> JR East has announced its intention to discontinue direct-service limited expresses between Ueno and Sendai on the Jōban Line starting in spring 2012. In response, local jurisdictions in the Sōsō area have voiced their complaints, saying the move “is likely to mean losses for regional economies.” On January 17, the local Jōban Line Revitalization Strategic Committee (Chairman: Minami-Sōma City mayor Sakurai Katsunobu) visited JR East’s Mito Branch Office to petition for the preservation of the direct-service trains.
> 
> According to JR East’s announcement, a total of seven daily direct-service limited express trains on the Jōban Line between Ueno and Sendai, including four inbound trains and three outbound trains, will be discountinued in spring 2012. The railway will introduce new E657 series trains between Ueno and Iwaki. With the discontinuation of direct-service trains, limited express passengers north of Iwaki Station will need to transfer at Iwaki.
> 
> Regarding reasons for the discontinuation, the railway cited the fact that daily ridership between Iwaki and Sendai is only about seven percent of the ridership between Ueno and Iwaki, and that ridership on stations north of Iwaki Station has declined about 40 percent compared to ridership 15 years ago.
> 
> On January 17, Minami-Sōma City mayor Sakurai and other representatives of the Jōban Line Revitalization Strategic Committee who visited JR East’s Mito Branch Office petitioned for continuation of the direct-service trains, claiming that the convenience of residents in the affected areas would decrease, leading to a drop in railway ridership, and that the transfer at Iwaki Station would be bad for public image, leading to substantial impacts including a decline in visitors from the Greater Tōkyō area and a decrease in the desire of companies to enter the Sōsō area.
> 
> Meanwhile, four groups from Hama-dōri including the Committee of Sōsō Chambers of Commerce and Industry (Chairman: Haramachi Chamber of Commerce and Industry chairman Takahashi Ryūsuke) also visited JR East’s Mito Branch Office on the 27th of last month to lobby for continuation of the direct-service trains. Committee executives say, “If the direct-service trains are discontinued, we’ll become the ‘transport boondocks,’ leading to an inevitable decline in the desire of companies to enter the Sōsō region. Even if it’s just one train a day, I hope they can retain the service.”
> 
> In response, JR East’s Mito Branch Office says, “We will minimize passenger inconvenience by having cross-platform transfers at Iwaki Station, and will do our best to speed up travel times by considering transfer times.”
> 
> Officials from the Sōsō region say they will continue their lobbying efforts with JR, calling on Hama-dōri tourism industry groups to participate in the movement.


Window view on a 651 series _Super Hitachi_ limited express from Ueno to Sendai.
This is _Super Hitachi 7_, departing Ueno at 8:00 am and arriving at Sendai at 12:23 pm.

Part 1: Ueno to Matsudo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWbunbtCumk&hd=1
Part 2: Matsudo to Tsuchiura http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qe61-vXxL7k&hd=1
Part 3: Tsuchiura to Mito http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zh-SGzylD7M&hd=1
Part 4: Mito to Katsuta to Hitachi Taga http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGGTf4hKA0g&hd=1
Part 5: Hitachi Taga to Hitachi to Izumi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgFLnT3l7RE&hd=1
Part 6: Izumi to Yumoto to Iwaki http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ax_ivJK56Wg&hd=1
Part 7: Iwaki to Hirono http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWxCEpMv9Pc&hd=1
Part 8: Hirono to Tomioka http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGSMEuVMJAs&hd=1
Part 9: Tomioka to Ōno http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0D8KJObjRMc&hd=1
Part 10: Ōno to Namie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dT8G_GnAkKg&hd=1
Part 11: Namie to Haranomachi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SQzoYq-Teo&hd=1
Part 12: Haranomachi to Sōma http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_F6CdyTA7Pg&hd=1
Part 13: Sōma to Sendai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhwYr46q4rQ&hd=1


----------



## castermaild55

*Creating 1st Online Railway Reservation System*


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

One of Tokyo Station's newly completed domes has appeared in the public eye recently:










_Source: http://dailynews.yahoo.co.jp/photograph/pickup/?1297147113_


----------



## quashlo

*Tickets for first E5 series Hayabusa sell out in 40 seconds; GranClass sells out in 10 seconds*

Unfortunately, I’ve been a little busy with work and haven’t had much chance to post... I’ve got a bit of time coming in the next few days so I’ll try and catch up on the latest news.

On 2011.02.05, the first round of tickets for the first _Hayabusa_ trains went on sale nationwide. The first guy to purchase tickets (no doubt a railfan) took the bus all the way from Saitama to Aomori, lining up at 3:00 am just to purchase a ticket. The first outbound train to Shin-Aomori sold out in about 40 seconds, while the first inbound train into Tōkyō sold out in about an hour. The GranClass seats in both directions sold out in 10 seconds.

ANN news report (2011.02.05):


----------



## transman

does anyone know if the E954 shinkansen which is similar to the E5 in service and which line it runs on?


----------



## PiotrG

It was only experimental train, and after tests it was demolished in 2009.


----------



## quashlo

_Source: *hs616rb* on YouTube_

Only one more week until service begins.


----------



## castermaild55

*Tokaido line*

*Ois--Odawara--Yugawara*


----------



## quashlo

*C61 20 undergoes running tests at Ōmiya General Rolling Stock Center*

Between 2011.02.21 and 2011.02.24, the C61 series locomotive currently under refurbishment at Ōmiya General Rolling Stock Center in Saitama was taken for test runs inside the yard. Some shots in and around the Railway Museum (whistle sounds great :yes:





_Source: *C57180Fan* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Shinkansen photos: Part 1*

A few photos from http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/shinkansenwotorou5963/:

E6 series









_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/shinkansenwotorou5963/_

E1 series approaching Ōmiya during heavy snow









_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/shinkansenwotorou5963/_

E3 series









_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/shinkansenwotorou5963/_

More E6 series:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/shinkansenwotorou5963/_

In 10+7 formation with an E5 series.


----------



## quashlo

*Shinkansen photos: Part 2*

E2 series in light powder
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/shinkansenwotorou5963/_




























800 series
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/shinkansenwotorou5963/_



















E4 series
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/shinkansenwotorou5963/_


----------



## quashlo

*Kyūshū Shinkansen: Shin-Tamana Station*

A few shots of Shin-Tamana Station on the soon-to-open section of the Kyūshū Shinkansen. This is a Shinkansen-only station (no connection to _zairaisen_), similar to Shin-Ōmuta Station. Design concept for the station is “Nature, Light, and Rhythm: A Station in the Forest.”
_Source: http://ameblo.jp/maimai24/_


----------



## quashlo

*More CMs for Kyūshū Shinkansen*

Well, I already posted JR Kyūshū’s CM spot, but here are JR West’s versions. I like these much better. 
_Source: *Betamax1984* on YouTube_











Also, JR Kyūshū also produced a few Web-only CMs: http://kyushushinkansen.com/tvcm

There’s also a song composed by Mukaiya Minoru (as the Mukaiya Club) and sung by Kim Bianca just for the Kyūshū Shinkansen opening. The song is about cherry blossoms, the namesake of the new _Sakura_ service. Only two weeks to go before service begins! :yes:


----------



## quashlo

*N700-7000 series Mizuho / Sakura press-only test rides: Part 1*

On 2011.02.12, one month before the opening of the full length of the Kyūshū Shinkansen on 2011.03.12, JR West and the Kinki Transport Bureau of the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) organized a special test ride (just one of a series) between Shin-Ōsaka and Kumamoto to publicize the new San’yō / Kyūshū Shinkansen through-service. 2011.02.12 was also the first day of reserved seats going on sale, with tickets on _Mizuho_ trains departing Shin-Ōsaka on the first day of service selling out in 15 seconds.

There have been test rides previously, but only of JR Kyūshū units on the Kyūshū section and JR West units on the San’yō section. This was the first time test rides were offered on through-service runs. A total of 50 people, including executives from Kansai’s major private railways, participated in the event, and there were various PR events and receptions in Kumamoto and Kagoshima designed to attract visitors to the Kansai area.

The unit used on this particular test ride was S6, an N700 series S unit (JR West N700-7000 unit). This particular test ride was private, invitation-only.

First, some photos:
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_

An N700-7000 series unit rolls into Track 20 at Shin-Ōsaka Station at 10:04 am as press officials crowd the platform. The train departed Shin-Ōsaka at 10:22 am, arriving at Kumamoto at 13:51 (3 hours, 29 minutes journey time). When the service actually begins, the _Mizuho_ will take about 3 hours and the _Sakura_ 3 hours, 20 minutes on the same section. Top speed is 300 kph on the San’yō section and 260 kph on the Kyūshū section, but the test ride was delayed a bit as a result of blizzards in Hiroshima and Yamaguchi Prefectures.










Posters hanging in Shin-Ōsaka Station advertising the through-service.










Participants were handed badges and tags containing their assigned car and seat number.










A JR West press conference was held on the first floor of Shin-Ōsaka Station starting at 9:30 am.










Television crews with equipment heading up to the platforms.










Departure boards on Platform 20 signed the train as “Out of Service Train 891.”










The (full-color) LED signs on the train’s sides were marked for “Test Ride Event.”










The green car section occupying half of Car No. 6 was especially popular among TV and press reporters.










Poster ad on the car walls. There’s another version on the JR Kyūshū units.


----------



## quashlo

*N700-7000 series Mizuho / Sakura press-only test rides: Part 2*

Next set:
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_

Arriving at Hakata Station and entering the new section of the line, from inside Car No. 4. Press officials were allowed to venture only into specific sections of the train, and some of the equipment was not open for use. While it was only cloudy in Ōsaka, the weather got worse the further south along the line. A low pressure front brought rain to the Himeji area, which later turned into hail near Okayama, forcing the train to reduce speed. As a result, participants missed out on experiencing the full power of the train, which has all powered cars and a 2.6 kphps acceleration to combat steep grades in the Kyūshū section.










Test Ride Train 891 for Kumamoto










Passing Okayama Yard on the left.










The green “car” is actually only one-half of Car No. 6, towards the Ōsaka end, with 24 seats. The other half of the car houses 36 standard seats.










Pictures are courtesy of this guy, editor of _Rail Magazine_. Seats are based on the N700 series synchronized comfort seats, with wooden elements made of aged cherry wood. The seat fabric features deodorant qualities, and the carpet, decorated with a flower arabesque pattern, is designed to block out noise. The seats feature synchronized reclining capability with air-powered leg rests.










Reserved, standard-class seating (2+2), which is a refinement of the reserved “saloon seats” on the 700 series _Hikari Rail Star_, offers perhaps the best value for money, beating out the green car seats from one generation ago in terms of quality. The seat cushion and back can be adjusted simultaneously. Wood in this section is red cherry. 



















Braille in the seat handles


----------



## quashlo

*N700-7000 series Mizuho / Sakura press-only test rides: Part 3*

Standard seating (2+3) isn’t bad either, with young cherry wood and red and blue checkered moquettes.




























The eight-car unit features an array of passenger amenities, including a powder room and diaper-changing table (Car No. 5), multi-purpose room and multi-function toilet (Car No. 7). 

Multi-purpose room










Multi-function toilet










Diaper-changing table in Car No. 5










Entering the blizzard in Yamaguchi Prefecture…
Arrival at Shin-Yamaguchi was at 12:50, 27 minutes later than the original schedule of 12:23 due to the weather.


----------



## quashlo

*N700-7000 series Mizuho / Sakura press-only test rides: Part 4*

Last photo set:
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_

Three _Mizuho_ / _Sakura_ N700 series units lined up at Kumamoto Station. The nearest is our test ride unit, S6. Arrival at Hakata was 30 minutes behind schedule due to weather, but there was a lot of slack built into the original schedule that allowed the train to regain time on the Kyūshū section, where weather was less chaotic.










Arrival at Shin-Tosu Station, 20 minutes late. This will be a transfer station with the Nagasaki Main Line, which will get a new station here. The new section of the line between Hakata and Shin-Yatsushiro was built over 13 years at a total cost of approx. ¥892 billion. Work on the Funagoya – Shin-Yatsushiro section began in 1998, while work on the Hakata – Funagoya section began in 2001. The MLIT completed its inspections and issued its certification of the line on 2011.02.04.










Weather got much better around Shin-Tosu, with some sunlight peeking through every so often.










Special “Mizuho and Sakura” _bentō_.










Arrival at the terminal, Kumamoto. The LED signs help indicate to passengers which doors will open.



















Arrival at Kumamoto at 13:51, 12 minutes behind schedule.


----------



## quashlo

*N700-7000 series Mizuho / Sakura press-only test rides: Part 5*

The Shinkansen Exit at Kumamoto Station. Work was (is?) still proceeding feverishly outside the station. The east side of the station, housing the _zairaisen_ tracks, will become the Shirakawa Exit.










Kumamoto PR folks celebrating the arrival of the train.










The Shinkansen automatic faregates are in place, awaiting opening day.










There were also test rides open to the public being offered out of Kumamoto. Here, participants check in.










Kansai _yuru-characters_ (mascots) were out in force to promote tourism to the Kansai area. The only one I recognize here is Sento-kun, the half-deer, half-Buddha character on the right created for the 1300th anniversary of Heijō-kyō Capital in Nara. 










Looking down at the ground-level _zairaisen_ tracks, which are slated to be elevated some time in the future.










A look at the same spot 39 years ago, with the brick steam locomotive house. It’s a vastly different scene now…










The completion of the full length of the Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route will connect Shin-Aomori to Kagoshima Chūō by Shinkansen, stretching 2000.8 km.


----------



## quashlo

*N700-7000 series Mizuho / Sakura press-only test rides: Part 6*

A few videos:

JR West was offering several test rides to the public (in addition to rides being offered by JR Kyūshū). A total of 800 seats were available to the public on the four JR West-sponsored test rides between 2011.02.05 and 2011.02.20, with 145,000 people applying.

asahi.com video (2011.02.05):






Test ride trains on the San’yō Shinkansen (2011.02.20):





_Source: *EZ30tRutH6* on YouTube_

A sneak peek inside JR Hakata City, scheduled to open 2011.03.03. Work inside the building is complete, but they are still doing the final touches outside.





_Source: *Tsurayuki100sei* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Shin-Ōsaka Station constructon updates*

A short photo update (2011.02) on the construction at Shin-Ōsaka Station for an additional Shinkansen platform and two additional sidings west of the station.
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_










Zoom-in on the part where they are adding new sidings. The new columns and tracks are clearly visible.










At the station, work is proceeding on the Hankyū Shin-Ōsaka Building immediately adjacent to the new platform. The office building will be directly connected to the station through what is currently a gaping hole in the station exterior.



















Next, we purchase a platform entry ticket to check out the new platform under construction, from the existing Platform 26. Platform work is well underway, and the canopy is already taking shape.










It’s only one track and one side platform, but the station feels substantially larger than before with this latest addition.


----------



## quashlo

*Hokuriku Shinkansen: Fukui Station*

A few photos of the completed aerial structure at Fukui Station on the Hokuriku Shinkansen. While the extension of the Hokuriku Shinkansen from Nagano to Kanazawa is scheduled to open in FY2014, this section further west has already been completed in conjunction with the elevation of the entire station. However, there is no consensus on the line west of Kanazawa, so for now, the Shinkansen structure sits empty.
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_










This will become the Shinkansen tracks and station when the extension to Fukui opens. To the right of the structure at ground level is the station for Echizen Railway, a small, local private railway serving the Fukui area. The completed _zairaisen_ station to the left is two island platforms and five tracks, and a stark change from when the station was still at ground level.










Approx. 800 m of aerial structure approaching the station has been completed.










When it opens, the station will be two tracks. 



















With the opening of the extension to Kanazawa, travel times between Tōkyō and Kanazawa will be reduced from the current approx. 4 hours to 2 hours, 25 minutes. Travel times between Tōkyō and Toyama will be reduced to 2 hours, 10 minutes. Unfortunately, passengers traveling between Toyama and the Ōsaka area who currently use the _Thunderbird_ limited express will be forced to transfer at Kanazawa. Kanazawa and Toyama have historically had closer connections to the Nagoya and Ōsaka area, so it’s in their best interests to get the extension to Fukui and Ōsaka moving as soon as possible.


----------



## quashlo

*E5 series Hayabusa public test rides: Part 1*

Before the debut of the E5 series _Hayabusa_ in regular commercial service on 2011.03.05, a special series of test rides was offered to the public between 2011.02.18 and 2011.02.20. The original plan was to award invitations to 4,000 applicants (500 passengers per train), but after receiving close to 250,000 applicants, JR East added another 400 seats. Even then, only one in 56 people who applied was awarded an invitation. Here’s all the details.

First off, some videos:

ANN news report (2011.02.18):






Assortment of clips.
JR East was selling special _Hayabusa_ boxed lunches and other goods at Ōmiya Station. Also, nice horn at 7:30. Perhaps it’s just my imagination, but the E5 seems exceptionally quiet, even as it passes through stations at high speed.





_Source: *karibajct* on Youtube_

JR East has had a traveling mockup of the GranClass seats on display at a few stations this month. This one was at Ōmiya Station.






Window view from Sendai to Shiroishi Zaō on one of the test rides (2011.02.18). Train reaches 300 kph at 8:20, but most of this section is in tunnel, so there’s not much to see. :lol: First daylight section at 300 kph is around 9:30. 





_Source: *StudioLoas* on Youtube_


----------



## quashlo

*E5 series Hayabusa public test rides: Part 2*

Now some photos:
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_

E5 series unit U2 on a special test ride run, waiting for departure at Platform 15 of Ōmiya Station. This is Car No. 10 (E514), the Sendai end car and GranClass car. Unit U2 is the first mass-production unit, and features a few small improvements over the mass-production prototype unit S11 (U1), including a redesigned interior and minor changes to the exterior, including a switch from plug doors to sliding doors for the end cars.










Departure boards signed the train as Charter No. 537, bound for Sendai. The train departed Ōmiya at 14:30, arriving at Sendai at 15:42. After about half an hour, the train departed Sendai at 16:10 and arrived back at Ōmiya at 17:34. Many eyes were on this event in particular, as it was the first time members of the public would be able to see the insides of the E5 or the GranClass seats, and the first time passengers would be able to experience 300 kph on the Tōhoku Shinkansen.










The new falcon logo for the service.










Low-noise pantographs. Although each 10-car train has two pantographs, only one is in use at any time to keep noise levels down.










The LED screens inside the train were signed as non-reserved seats, with participants in the test rides only assigned to specific cars in trains. When revenue service actually begins, however, all seats will be reserved.

The outbound trip from Ōmiya to Sendai took 1 hour, 12 minutes—the same as when the _Hayabusa_ begins service, and eight minutes faster than the current _Hayate_ services on the same section.










Car No. 2 (E526), with standard seating. Seat pitch was increased from the current 980 mm to 1,040 mm, and the seat width for seats in three-seat rows was increased.










The standard seats on the _Hayabusa_ are a slight improvement over the current standard seating, with softer head cushions that can move up and down.



















Accelerating to 300 kph through the Kantō Plain, with the Nikkō Mountains in the distance.










The standing chap stick test. :lol:
With the full active suspension, there is almost no vibration when running at 300 kph. JR East’s engineers aimed for a ride comfort like “sliding on the surface of a mirror,” and it sounds like they got it.


----------



## quashlo

*E5 series Hayabusa public test rides: Part 3*

Part 2 of the photos:
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_

Lined up aside two E4 trains, awaiting departure back to Ōmiya on Platform 12 at Sendai Station. On the way to Sendai, the train reached 300 kph about a minute after passing Utsunomiya. The E5 will enter service at 300 kph, but this will be increased to 320 kph in FY2012. According to JR East vice-president Ogata Masaki, who was present during the test rides, the E5 could easily reach 360 kph, so it will be interesting to see what the future holds for these trains.










18-seat GranClass car. They still had a protective covering on the aisle section of the carpet.










The now-famous genuine-leather shell seats made by Recaro, together with Hitachi and JR East. Maximum reclining angle is 45 degrees, seat width is 520 mm, seat pitch is 1,300 mm.










All these pictures are courtesy of this guy, the editor of _Rail Magazine_.










Cute GranClass attendant










With the hulabaloo over the GranClass, the green car has gotten less attention, but still is not bad. Seats feature powered legrests, reading light, and power outlets for computers.










Arriving at Ōmiya, running parallel alongside an E1 series Max unit, marking the end of a 3 hour, 17 minute round-trip test ride. In addition to the speed-up to 320 kph, FY2012 will also see the beginning of coupled operations at 300 kph with the E6 series for the Akita Shinkansen, later increasing to 320 kph in late FY2013.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East teams with Kawasaki, Sumitomo on California HSR; JR Central teams with Fluor, Balfour Beatty on Texas HSR *
http://www.nikkei.com/news/category...3869891E2E2E2;at=DGXZZO0195165008122009000000



> East Japan Railway Company (JR East) has finalized a plan to team up with Kawasaki Heavy Industries and Sumitomo Corporation to bid on the high-speed rail project proposed in California (U.S.). Meanwhile, Central Japan Railway Company (JR Central) will team up with major American construction firms in a bid for the high-speed rail project in Texas. While the competition to win high-speed rail projects in the United States will be a fierce battle with European firms and the Chinese over cost and performance, the two Japanese teams will bring their specialized expertise in an effort to win contracts.
> 
> In addition to Kawasaki Heavy Industries and Sumitomo Corporation, JR East’s consortium will include Nippon Sharyō, Hitachi, and Mitsubishi Heavy Industries. The consortium will indicate its intent to participate in the bidding process to the California state government by March 16.
> 
> The California project is expected to involve the mixing of conventional and exclusive high-speed tracks. JR East will make use of proven “mini-Shinkansen” technology, already in use on the Yamagata Shinkansen and other lines, that permits running on both exclusive high-speed and conventional tracks. The railway will offer rolling stock technology that has been upgraded to American standards for fire resistance and durability. The railcar manufacturers in the consortium would be responsible for designing and manufacturing the trains, while JR East would be responsible for providing the operating and management knowhow. Sumitomo would be responsible for data gathering, procurement, and administration.
> 
> In the Texas project, JR Central has signed a memorandum of understanding to team with American construction and engineering giant Fluor and the local U.S. unit of U.K. construction giant Balfour Beatty. As for Japanese firms, eleven firms including Mitsubishi Corporation, Tōshiba, and the Japan Bank for International Cooperation (JBIC) have already agreed to cooperate with JR Central.
> 
> The Obama administration has heralded “Buy American” as a major condition to awarding high-speed rail contracts. JR Central hopes to clear this condition by sub-contracting out civil works and a portion of the manufacturing of electrical and signaling equipment to Fluor and Balfour Beatty.
> 
> JR Central had been aiming to win orders by marketing its rolling stock technology based on the N700 series Shinkansen, with the Florida state proposal as its top-priority effort. But after Florida Governor Rick Scott announced his intention to shelve the project in mid-February, JR Central revamped its strategy. The railway now intends to prepare a bid for the Texas project, selecting locally-connected Fluor to join its team.
> 
> The Florida state high-speed rail project, however, had been awarded approx. $2.4 billion (¥196 billion) in federal money and progress had been made almost to the point of breaking ground on the project. In contrast, no detailed construction plan has been developed for the California and Texas lines.
> 
> The California project has been awarded money from the federal government and finalized its route plans, and has now begun looking for firms to participate in the project. However, a timeline for actual groundbreaking has yet to be determined. The Texas project doesn’t have a finalized route plan. There is also the possibility that American-specific rolling stock standards will be required for collision safety and other areas. JR Central president Kasai Toshiyuki has said, “This will be development proposal type of project. We would spend about three full years on developing it.”
> 
> In the United States high-speed rail projects, Germany and France are taking the lead in marketing efforts in California. Competition with Chinese and Korean teams, who are offering low cost as their selling point, is also becoming more fierce.


----------



## quashlo

*UK sticks with plans to buy Hitachi trains*
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/01/britain-intercity-idUSLDE7202HQ20110301



> LONDON, March 1 (Reuters) - Britain said on Tuesday it would push ahead with plans to replace its ageing Intercity Express trains, keeping a consortium including Japanese industrial conglomerate Hitachi (6501.T) as preferred bidder.
> 
> "I can now announce that I am resuming the IEP (Intercity Express Programme) procurement and proceeding with the proposal that Agility trains (the consortium) have put forward as preferred bidder," Transport Secretary Philip Hammond said.
> 
> "We will now work with Agility trains with a view to reaching financial close by the end of this year," he told parliament.
> 
> There had been fears the scheme, which would replace the diesel-powered trains dating back to the 1970s and 1980s, could be axed as part of a squeeze on government spending.
> 
> Hitachi had originally aimed to complete the deal by December 2009, but the previous Labour government delayed the scheme ahead of last May's general election.
> 
> The British contract is key to Hitachi's plans to break the dominance of the big three in the global railway market -- Germany's Siemens (SIEGn.DE), Canada's Bombardier (BBDb.TO) and France's Alstom (ALSO.PA).
> 
> The transport ministry said the 4.5 billion pound ($7.3 billion) programme would provide 500 new carriages for the East Coast and Great Western Main Lines, with the first trains in service by 2016.
> Under the plans, Hitachi will build the trains at a new factory in County Durham, northeast England, that will be in operation by 2013, creating 500 jobs, the ministry said.
> 
> The new rolling stock will be a mixture of all-electric and "bi-mode" diesel-electric trains.
> 
> The government would offer Hitachi conditional financial assistance to build the factory, Business Secretary Vince Cable said.
> 
> Hammond also announced a 704 million pound ($1.2 billion) plan to extend the electrification of the Great Western Main line from Didcot, west of London, to Cardiff in Wales.
> 
> British infrastructure project manager John Laing is also part of the Agility consortium. (Reporting by Adrian Croft and Tim Castle; Editing by Steve Orlofsky)


Good news for Hitachi… Hopefully, this will become a stepping stone into the larger European market.

Hitachi CM (2009.12) for the Class 395 units. Translation below.
Maybe they will make one for the new trains? :yes:





_Source: *nantsubo* on Youtube_

_1825—England gives birth to the railway.
Eventually, it crosses the ocean to Japan, and Hitachi begins making trains...
Safer, more comfortable, and more environmentally-friendly.

Like our hybrid system, which stores and reuses generated electricity.
And this aluminum shell, lighter than before, reducing energy consumption.

Hitachi’s technology, contributing to reduced carbon dioxide emissions, will finally begin running in the birthplace of railways, England.

The train is about to make its debut on the CTRL high-speed rail line.

From trains to operating systems, providing solutions for railways across the globe.
For Hitachi, it’s all about the environment._


----------



## Deo

Truly amazing... Love Japan! :*


----------



## quashlo

*UK sticks with plans to buy Hitachi trains: Redux*

A short ANN news report (2011.03.02):






There are also some worries from investors and others that the downsizing of the original contract (from 1,400 cars to 500 cars, with a corresponding 40 percent cut in the contract value) may be problematic for Hitachi.


----------



## quashlo

*TV Tōkyō feature on the E5 Hayabusa*

A recent _Gaia no Yoake_ (“Dawn of Gaia”) episode on the E5 _Hayabusa_, starring famous actor Eguchi Yōsuke.

Starts with an overview of the opening of the Tōhoku Shinkansen extension to Shin-Aomori on 2010.12.04, after which Eguchi Yōsuke takes a tour of JR East’s Railway Museum in Saitama, where he follows the evolution of railways in Japan, from steam locomotive to limited expresses to the Shinkansen. Then it’s off to JR East’s Shinkansen maintenance center in Sendai to learn about the E5, starting with the Fastech 360 development process carried out behind closed doors by JR East with a 100 Japanese firms, including Hitachi, Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, and Tōshiba. Then, a quick overview of the GranClass service, followed by a test at 320 kph on-board the train, where JR East’s R&D leader for the E5 observes the pantograph—with its newly-developed “piano key” design to ensure constant contact with the overhead—and tests the vibration of the train.





_Source: *Mickey326GG* on YouTube_

Thanks to *bikkuri bahn* on jnsforum.com for finding this great video.
Only two more days!


----------



## quashlo

*Japan tests opportunities for Asia-Europe freight transport using Trans-Siberian Railway*
http://search.japantimes.co.jp/cgi-bin/nb20110301a8.html



> VLADIVOSTOK, Russia (Kyodo) A freight train carrying Japanese-made roof tiles left Vladivostok on Sunday for Moscow to test whether the overland route using the Trans-Siberian Railway is quicker than the shipping route via the Mediterranean Sea.
> 
> The test is aimed at checking how long it takes to transport commodities from Hamada port in Shimane Prefecture to western Russia when using a regular container cargo ship from Hamada to Vladivostok and the Trans-Siberian Railway, transport ministry officials said.
> 
> The trans-Siberian route is expected to take as little as about 30 days, compared with around 50 days for the sea route from Hamada port to western Russia, the officials said.
> 
> The Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism Ministry is keen on proving the competitive advantage of the trans-Siberian route to motivate more companies to use the container service from Hamada to Vladivostok, they said.


Despite the recent row over the Kuril Islands, diplomats from both countries met yesterday (2011.03.02) in Tōkyō about the possibility of Japan helping Russia with high-speed rail construction and natural resources development in eastern Siberia:
http://www.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20110302/t10014411921000.html


----------



## quashlo

*Japanese experts to assist in study of “Golden Rail Corridor” in India*
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/mumbai/Golden-rail-corridor-study/articleshow/7577662.cms



> MUMBAI: Ahmedabad may soon be only three-and-a-half hours from Mumbai and Kolkata less than half a day away. The Railway ministry will rope in Japanese experts to study the feasibility of a special 'golden rail corridor', with passenger trains running at 160-200 km per hour.
> 
> Railway minister Mamata Banerjee said the pre-feasibility study for the western leg of the corridor, between Delhi and Mumbai, would start early next fiscal. Countries like China have already brought cities closer with trains running at over 360 km per hour and magnetic levitation trains (Maglev).
> 
> "Similar studies will be initiated for other corridors including Ahmedabad-Mumbai, Mumbai-Kolkata," she said, adding Indian Railways plans to take the efficiency of trains to the next level. The Maharashtra government has already put its Mumbai-Nagpur Maglev train project, which promises to cover the 800 km distance within three hours, on the backburner.


----------



## quashlo

*JR West’s preliminary goal for Kyūshū Shinkansen: 50% market share*
http://www.sankeibiz.jp/business/news/110212/bsd1102122059008-n1.htm



> Just a month to go before the opening of the full length of the Kyūshū Shinkansen, on February 12 JR West revealed that its goal for share of the passenger transport market between Ōsaka and Kagoshima, in which it will compete with air travel, is 50 percent. Currently, airlines have secured an approx. 90 percent share of the total market in between the two regions, but both JR West and JR Kyūshū are prepared to stage a comeback through cheaper fares and reduced travel times as a result of the opening of the Kyūshū Shinkansen.
> 
> Airlines have the competitive edge between Ōsaka and Kagoshima when it comes to travel times. However, when considering the additional time needed for security and other boarding processes, as well as the fact that Kagoshima Airport is about an hour bus ride away from central Kagoshima City, JR West spokespersons say, “In reality, the travel time between Ōsaka and Kagoshima is virtually the same between Shinkansen and airplanes.”
> 
> Meanwhile, on the price side JR West will introduce a special Internet reservation discount for members of the railway’s card program. When making reservations between Shin-Ōsaka and Kagoshima Chūō for round-trip reserved seats on the _Mizuho_ at least three days before the day of the trip, the one-way fare drops to ¥17,000—an approx. 20 percent discount over the standard fare.
> 
> JR West is marketing the Shinkansen’s competitive advantage in convenience and price, aiming to quickly increase the Shinkansen’s market share from the current 10 percent to 50 percent. JR West president Sasaki Takayuki remarked, “We want to open up new markets with the Shinkansen. We are hoping to promote the charms of Kyūshū and create new passenger demand.”


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central announces plan to install platform doors at remaining Tōkaidō Shinkansen stations*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0217/NGY201102160034.html



> On February 16, JR Central president Yamada Yoshiomi revealed a plan to move forward with installation of platform doors (moving platform gates) at stations on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen to prevent passengers from falling off platforms and onto the tracks. Close to half of the stations on the line already have fixed discontinuous platform fencing that has several openings for train doors, but the railway will develop an automatic door system to be installed on the fencing starting in FY2011.
> 
> According to JR Central, of the 17 total stations on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen, only three—Shinagawa, Shin-Yokohama, and Atami—have platform doors. At eight stations including Tōkyō, Nagoya, and Shin-Ōsaka only fixed fencing is provided, and at six stations with limited boardings and alightings including Kakegawa, Toyohashi, and Maibara no barriers of any kind are provided. As the door locations differ depending on the number of cars in the train and the train type, there are many locations where fixed fencing installations must be designed with large openings to accommodate all trains.
> 
> At the press conference, Yamada remarked, “All trains on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen now operate with 16 cars, and the fleet will eventually consist of either 700 or N700 series trains. In coordination with this fleet consolidation, we are hoping to install platform doors,” indicating the railway’s intention to develop platform doors at its own research facilities and together with manufacturers. A timeline for installation has yet to be determined.
> 
> Regarding platform doors, following a fatal accident where a blind passenger fell of a platform on the JR Yamanote Line, Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism Ōhata Akihiro commented, “I would like to orchestrate the advancement of platform door installation,” establishing a platform door installation working group on February 9 together with JR and private railway companies.


----------



## quashlo

*E5 and E6 series testing*

Recent clips (2011.02.28) of testing.
E6 at Ugo Sakai Station on the Ōu Main Line and Ōkama Station on the Tazawako Line, E5 at Iwate Numakunai Station on the Tōhoku Shinkansen.





_Source: *tobirabito* on YouTube_


----------



## 33Hz

quashlo said:


> *UK sticks with plans to buy Hitachi trains: Redux*
> 
> There are also some worries from investors and others that the downsizing of the original contract (from 1,400 cars to 500 cars, with a corresponding 40 percent cut in the contract value) may be problematic for Hitachi.


The contract only covers the Wales part of the GWML and ECML replacements to start with, hence the reduction. If the bi-mode is a success, then I'd imagine there will be another order for trains on the line to Cornwall and perhaps also the Cross-Country network.


----------



## quashlo

*Mitsui receives order for 32 new electric locomotives for South African freight line*
http://www.mitsui.co.jp/en/release/2011/1191107_4048.html



> Mitsui & Co., Ltd. ("Mitsui", head office : Tokyo, Japan, President and CEO : Masami Iijima) signed a contract through its subsidiary, Venus Railway Solutions (Pty) Ltd., for the supply of 32 new electric locomotives with Transnet Limited ("Transnet"), a transport and logistics company wholly owned by the South African government, on 17 December, 2010, and it is effective on 2 March 2011. The contract amount is about ¥19 billion (US$230 million).
> 
> These locomotives will be utilized for an 860 km iron ore line which runs between Sishen, which has some of the largest iron ore mines in the world, and Saldanha port. The electrical portion of these locomotives will be supplied by Toshiba Corporation ("Toshiba"), and the mechanical portion, such as bogies and bodies, will be supplied by Union Carriage and Wagon Company (Pty) Ltd. ("UCW"), a rolling stock manufacturer in South Africa.
> 
> Mitsui together with Toshiba and UCW has supplied 75 electric locomotives to Transnet in the 1980s, which still have a high reliability and availability, and received additional ¥65 billion order for 154 electric locomotives in 2006. Because of that achievement, Mitsui succeeded to receive this new order of 32 new electric locomotives for the iron ore line on 17 December 2010.
> 
> South Africa, hosted and successfully operated the FIFA World Cup in 2010, is the world's leading producer of major mineral resources and is developing its economy on the strength of high resource demand. South Africa has been intensively investing in its infrastructure, including railway transportation and ports, to reinforce its rapid growth.
> 
> Under strong global demand for mineral resources especially iron ore and coal, Transnet is implementing its investment plan to improve the railway transportation infrastructure, and, thus, Transnet will continue to procure electric locomotives.
> 
> Countries in southern Africa, as typified by South Africa, abound in natural resources and have a great demand for improved transportation infrastructure relating to natural resources. Mitsui, in cooperation with Toshiba, intend to expand their share of the locomotive market in South Africa and other African countries for a contribution to the economical growth of those countries.


Additional English article from www.rail.co:
http://www.rail.co/2011/03/04/transnet-buys-32-more-locomotives-from-mitsui/


----------



## quashlo

*E5 Hayabusa debuts in revenue service: Part 1*

The new E5 series _Hayabusa_ made its debut on the Tōhoku Shinkansen on 2011.03.05.
Fans gathered all up and down the line to capture the start of a new era on the line, marked by a new top speed of 300 kph and the Shinkansen’s new first class, the GranClass service.

About 1,500 people gathered at Tōkyō Station to watch the first departure from Tōkyō, _Hayabusa 1_, leading to severe platform congestion and a small incident in which an older man in his 60s fell onto the tracks. Although uninjured, there were residual minor delays as a result.

First, some news reports (2011.03.05):
TBS news report. I feel like I’ve seen that GranClass attendant about ten times already… :lol:






ANN news report.
Kishimoto Mai, who played the heroine in the MY FIRST AOMORI CM series, was on hand at Shin-Aomori to watch the departure of _Hayabusa 4_, the first Tōkyō-bound departure, at 6:10 am.






_Tōō Nippō_ clips from Shin-Aomori and Hachinohe Stations:


----------



## quashlo

*E5 Hayabusa debuts in revenue service: Part 2*

Ride on the first train from Sendai to Tōkyō. I guess Yoshinaga Sayuri couldn’t make it for the ridiculously early (around 6:00 am) ceremonies, so JR East played a recording of her, similar to the GranClass CM.





_Source: *quattrofamily* on YouTube_

Passing Shin-Hanamaki, Kitakami, and Mizusawa – Esashi Stations at top speed:





_Source: *earlgreyv3* on YouTube_

With trackside sprinklers on. I believe there was some light snow in the Tōhoku area on the first day of service.





_Source: *quattrofamily* on YouTube_

The chaos at Tōkyō as railfans of all walks assembled to see the newest addition to the Shinkansen family… I have to say that this crowd seemed better behaved than others I’ve seen, though.





_Source: *shinkoiwa117* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*E5 Hayabusa debuts in revenue service: Part 3*

Next, a four-part homage to the train that made the E5 possible, the Fastech 360. Designed for a top speed of 405 kph, the train laid the foundations for the technologies that are now part of the _Hayabusa_, as well as some that never made it into the mass production units, including the famous “cat ears.” But I expect we will see some future refinement of these ideas, as well as entirely new concepts, when the Shinkansen is extended to Hokkaidō. But for now, enjoy this tribute to a legend among Japanese railfans. 
_Source: *tobirabito* on YouTube_

Part 1:
Clips between Sendai and Furukawa, and at Ōmiya and Karuizawa.






Part 2:
Clips between Furukawa and Kitakami.






Part 3:
Clips between Kitakami and Morioka, and on _zairaisen_.






Part 4:
Clips between Morioka and Hachinohe.






More to come as it arrives…


----------



## foxmulder

I like this train a lot. One of my favorites. Its color is really nice too.


----------



## quashlo

*Kawasaki and Hitachi seek to form JVs in India, Brazil for railcar production*
http://www.nikkei.com/tech/news/art...E2E5EAE5E5E2E3E7E3E0E0E2E2EBE2E2E2E2E2E2;df=2



> One after another, Japanese railcar manufacturers are moving towards production in emerging nations. Kawasaki Heavy Industries has teamed up with Indian Railways to manufacture rolling stock for freight railroads. Hitachi has also begun considering establishing joint venture companies in India and Brazil for manufacturing railcars for urban railways. Unlike European and North American rival firms, Japanese firms have no railcar production hubs in emerging nations, but will establish frameworks to allow for local production and maintenance, with an aim towards winning orders for railway projects in the high-growth markets of developing countries.
> 
> In 2016, a dedicated freight railway is slated to open between Delhi and Mumbai (approx. 1,500 km). The total project cost is approx. ¥860 billion, and the Japanese government is providing financing assistance.
> 
> Kawasaki Heavy Industries is believed to be a likely candidate to receive an order for the approx. 200 electric locomotives needed to haul the freight cars. With the Indian government pushing for local production, a formal agreement with Indian Railways will be signed if Kawasaki puts in the winning offer in the bidding process in late 2011. Kawasaki would provide Indian Railways with the manufacturing technology, and locomotives designed by Kawasaki would then be assembled at a local factory.
> 
> Outside of Indian Railways, Kawasaki is also looking to participate in projects for subway trains and other general railcars. The company is looking for additional local firms to partner with, and there is a possibility that it will move towards railcar manufacturing through a joint venture in the future.
> 
> With the aim of winning orders to manufacture railcars for intercity railways in India and Brazil, Hitachi has also begun considering tie-ups with local firms. Currently, the company is in discussions with multiple machinery manufacturers to establish a joint venture factory. First, the company would make an agreement to provide technical support, later strengthening ties with an aim towards local production through the joint venture.
> 
> The total value of these railcar production contracts for freight railroads and urban railways targeted by Kawasaki Heavy Industries and Hitachi ranges from several tens of billions of yen to around ¥100 billion. The domestic market for rolling stock, together with electrical components and other equipment, was worth approx. ¥350 billion in FY2008. With a declining population, prospects are slim for the construction of new lines, and trends in the industry have been flat for the past ten or more years. In addition, when looking at major manufacturers alone, there are already five domestic firms, and entry into foreign markets has been a hot topic.
> 
> With the expansion of economic development in India and Brazil, railway construction is proceeding at a fast clip. According to research by an industry group, the global railcar market, worth an average of ¥4 trillion annually between 2005 and 2007, is projected to swell to close to ¥5 trillion yen in 2015. The driving force in the growth is demand from emerging nations.
> 
> In markets in developed countries, Kawasaki Heavy Industries has a factory in the United States, and Hitachi will begin production in the United Kingdom. In the past, railcars for emerging nations have been handled as exports from Japan, but leaders such as Canada’s Bombardier and France’s Alstom each have railcar plants in India and Brazil, and have succeeding in winning orders one after another.
> 
> Having a local production hub offers benefits in terms of reducing costs and increasing competitiveness in maintenance and administration. In light of the prolonged yen appreciation and demands from countries for domestic production, Hitachi executives said, “Manufacturing railcars close to the actual market is ideal.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pakistan: Karachi Circular Railway
> India: Delhi-Mumbai Dedicated Freight Corridor (DFC), Kolkata Metro, Indian high-speed rail
> Thailand: Bangkok urban railways
> Vietnam: Ho Chi Minh City urban railways
> Indonesia: Jakarta urban railways
> Brazil: Rio de Janeiro – Campinas high-speed rail, Manaus monorail, Rio de Janeiro monorail_


I already have a few details in other threads about some of these projects:
Bangkok SRT Red Line: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69772793&postcount=1991
Ho Chi Minh City Metro: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=71840479&postcount=2104


----------



## quashlo

*Sneak peek at new JR East E657 series for Jōban Line: Part 1*

A few snaps of the new limited express sets for JR East’s Jōban Line, the E657 series. Railfans and regular users of the JR Katamachi Line (Gakken Toshi Line) in Higashi-Ōsaka City in the Kansai area were offered a special treat as the first half of the first unit was recently coupled together at Kinki Sharyō’s headquartuers for eventual transport to Hitachi’s plant in Kudamatsu, Yamaguchi Prefecture on 2011.03.09.
_Source: http://green.ap.teacup.com/jr207vvvf2000/_

Car No. 5 (green car, trailer) being pulled into position…
I believe the two protrusions from the roof of the car at the left end are for the WIMAX broadband service to be offered in all cars of this series, designed to target business commuters traveling between Tōkyō and smaller cities on the Jōban Line like Mito, Hitachi, and Iwaki.










Car No. 3 (standard class, motor car)



















Car No. 2 (standard class, motor car)



















Good look at the pantograph and car end. The deck (and probably much of the rest of the train) looks like it might end up very similar to the E253 N’EX (_Narita Express_) units.










Nose is looking good… :yes:
Paint scheme is a bit reminiscent of the new N’EX units too.










I’m wondering if the beltlines will all be red, or if we will get a bit of variety like the E653 series currently holding down _Fresh Hitachi_ runs.


----------



## quashlo

*Sneak peek at new JR East E657 series for Jōban Line: Part 2*























































First five cars of the first unit are assembled and ready for transport…


----------



## quashlo

*Sneak peek at new JR East E657 series for Jōban Line: Part 3*

Second set of photos:
_Source: http://green.ap.teacup.com/jr207vvvf2000/_



















Car No. 5 (green car).
Capacity is 30 seats.























































We should get at least a few videos when the cars are actually moved to Yamaguchi on 2011.03.09.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
With the completion of the Tohoku Jukan Line in 2013, we may even see these units at Tokyo Station, marking a return to services there that ended back in the seventies.


----------



## quashlo

*E5 Hayabusa debuts in revenue service: Part 4*

Right-side window view on _Hayabusa 1_ from Tōkyō to Shin-Aomori.
_Source: *SuperDragooon* on YouTube_

Tōkyō: 0812 (dep)
Ōmiya: 0836 (arr), 0837 (dep)
Sendai: 0948 (arr), 0950 (dep)
Morioka: 1032 (arr), 1033 (dep)
Shin-Aomori: 1122 (arr)

Part 1: Tōkyō to Ōmiya http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTfj_SBK1TU&hd=1
Part 2: Ōmiya to Utsunomiya http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LP6UfsVWR6g&hd=1
Part 3: Utsunomiya to Kōriyama http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzQGEMQYoMo&hd=1
Part 4: Kōriyama to Sendai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryqyvaalSpE&hd=1
Part 5: Sendai to Ichinoseki http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWVQYuhqE84&hd=1
Part 6: Ichinoseki to Morioka http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLd9mnkJWo8&hd=1
Part 7: Morioka to Hachinohe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLaJKjsIL6o&hd=1
Part 8: Hachinohe to Shin-Aomori http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_98MSH4iR0&hd=1

Ride inside the Gran Class from Sendai to Tōkyō, where the airplane-style service influences are quickly apparent. The traditional PA chime seems to match particularly well with the Gran Class. 





_Source: *SuperDragooon* on YouTube_

_Hayabusa 3_ departs Tōkyō (2011.03.06). Looks like the station was still crowded with people who had missed getting their photos on the first day. 
The train that holds down this run is the same as the _Hayabusa 4_ that departs Shin-Aomori at 6:10 am, arriving at Tōkyō at 9:24 am. Departure back the other way is at 9:36 am, so the turnaround time at Tōkyō for alighting, cleaning, and boarding is a mere 12 minutes.





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*E5 Hayabusa debuts in revenue service: Part 5*

Lastly, a few pics to finish it off…

First, at Tōkyō Station (2011.03.05):
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/airmitsurucamera747sr/_

The star of the show… _Hayabusa 1_.



















_Hayabusa 4_ arriving at the station.










_Hayabusa 3_ departing.










Second set:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/airmitsurucamera747sr/_

Full-color LEDs being put to good use… :yes:



















So far, Gran Class has been virtually full on all trains, and all seats are fully booked for the next week or so. Overall, seats on the _Hayabusa_ service have been filled to 65% of capacity for March 5-8. JR East says it plans on increasing the number of _Hayabusa_ services this fall, as well.


----------



## quashlo

*E5 Hayabusa debuts in revenue service: Part 6*

Next, a photo tour of the Gran Class. These are shot on _Hayabusa 3_, departing Sendai at 6:25 am.
_Source: http://maruemorning.air-nifty.com/_

Suica penguin working to promote the new service, together with Musubimaru… :lol:
Mobile Suica users can take advantage of the discounted fare for the _Hayabusa_ year-round.










Train glided into the platform 10 minutes early.










Everyone was taking photos of this, together with the train’s one-of-a-kind nose.



















Spacious 2+1 seating










Pretty wide pitch. Like other Shinkansen seats, these new shell seats are also designed to rotate so that passengers are always oriented in the direction that the train is moving.










I don’t believe they let you in if you don’t have a Gran Class ticket, although I did see some videos of railfans doing “drive-bys” through the Gran Class section.


----------



## quashlo

*E5 Hayabusa debuts in revenue service: Part 7*

Next in the set:
_Source: http://maruemorning.air-nifty.com/_

The first riders to try the service were treated to the “fresh car (train?)” smell… The paired seats are separated by small partitions, so it shouldn’t be too bad if you get one of those seats even when you travel alone.










Reclined to the full 45 degrees. The Gran Class food and beverages menu is already placed on the armrest before passengers arrive.










Our cameraman found the headrest especially comfortable. 










Overhead bins like airplanes. There is a reflective plate installed in the ceiling of the bin that allows shorter passengers to easily check if they’ve left anything behind.










Shell seats eliminate the problem with people who use recline their seats just a little too far. :lol:
Each seat is provided with instructions on how to use the seat, a JR East info magazine, and a set of slippers (which can be taken home).










Airplane-style all-electronic reclining… Seat back, cushion, and footrest can be moved independently or in unison. The opposite armrest contains the fold-out tables, a 100 V power outlet for personal electronics, and the attendant call buttion.










The LED screen display is designed a little differently, but the content is the same (train info, news headlines, etc.).










Last set:
_Source: http://maruemorning.air-nifty.com/_

Japanese lunch + apple juice










Snacks are unlimited.
_Okaki_ (rice munchies) + hot green tea










Coffee










The menu features ingredients from up and down the Shinkansen the line, and is different based on train direction (Tōkyō-bound or Tōhoku-bound) and season. Drinks menu is all free refills, including alcohol (beer, wine, sake, cider). Blankets, eye masks, and shoe horns are also available by asking the attendant. Overall, a new standard of Shinkansen travel.  Since this is an entirely new class of service, they also introduced the Gran Class “G” icon for use in printed timetables.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Kyūshū CM for Kyūshū Shinkansen*

Here’s the full 45-second version of the new CM. Same music as the earlier one (Jackson 5), but this one actually has some thought behind it. Only three more days. 

“The Next Page in Kyūshū’s History”





_Source: *machicooper* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*JR East formally announces interest in California HSR*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/latest/article/g=96958A9C93819696E2EAE293848DE2EAE2E1E0E2E3E38698E0E2E2E2



> At a March 8 press conference, East Japan Railway Company (JR East) president Seino Satoshi formally announced the railway’s interest in participating in a project to build a high-speed railway in California (United States). The California state government is requesting expressions of interest from firms’ intending to participate in the bidding process, with a deadline of March 16, and Seino said the railway will notify officials of their intention to submit a bid for the project. JR East plans to make preparations to submit a bid proposal together with Kawasaki Heavy Industries, Sumitomo Corporation, and other firms in anticipation of the bid requirements.
> 
> At the press conference, Seino made the following remarks regarding JR East’s strengths: “In addition to Shinkansen technology, we also have our mini-Shinkansen technology to offer, which can run on both high-speed and conventional tracks. We’ve also got the knowhow to develop train stations (such as _ekinaka_ station retail facilities).” In addition to European teams from Germany and France, Asian teams are also expected to submit bids, including China, which has a competitive edge in terms of low cost.


NHK article also has a video of the press conference:
http://www.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20110308/t10014524641000.html


----------



## quashlo

*Phúc: Vietnam’s high-speed railway plan to be revised for Japanese-style system*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/article/...38DE2EAE2E1E0E2E3E39F9FEAE2E2E2;n_cid=DSJN001



> Vietnam’s Government Office Chair and Minister Nguyễn Xuân Phúc, who is currently on a visit to Japan, held a conference with the _Nihon Keizai Shimbun_ inside a Tōkyō hotel on the evening of March 8. Phúc announced the government’s intention to revise the proposed north-south high-speed railway—with the aim of introducing Japan’s Shinkansen technology—and re-submitt the proposal to Vietnam’s National Assembly. As a result, the possibility has now resurfaced that a major project targeted by Japanese firms may kick back into gear.
> 
> Phúc supports the economic reform policies being lead by Prime Minister Dũng, and was promoted to a member of the Politburo at the National Congress of the Communist Party of Vietnam in January. He is perceived as a potential candidate for the next deputy prime minister, making him a possible future head of state (president) or prime minister of Vietnam.
> 
> The north-south high-speed railway would connect the 1,570 km distance between the capital Hanoi and the southern commercial metropolis of Ho Chi Minh City in about five hours. While the National Assembly rejected a proposal in June of last year that would have used a Japanese-style system, citing costs that were “too high,” Phúc commented, “The project itself hasn’t been rejected.” Following the completion of project studies by the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) to begin in April, Phúc said the government would develop a revised proposal to be re-submitted for approval by the National Assembly.
> 
> The project costs are estimated to reach as much as US $56 billion (approx. ¥4.6 trillion), and the Vietnamese government is aiming for a groundbreaking on sections of the line by 2020. The revised proposal would lead to renewed business opportunities for firms looking to participate in the project, including Kawasaki Heavy Industries, Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Mitsubishi Corporation, and Sumitomo Corporation.
> 
> Phúc stated his intention to prioritize measures against surges in commodity prices to avoid overheating the country’s economy, and is also considering additional increases to interest rates. Phúc also stressed plans to accelerate efforts to close the trade deficit, including boosting exports.


----------



## quashlo

*Hokkaidō Shinkansen may be forced to slower speeds on tracks shared with freight*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/aomori/news/20110302-OYT8T01072.htm



> In the dilemma surrounding the need to ensure safety when Hokkaidō Shinkansen and freight trains pass each other, it was discovered on February 2 that officials are looking towards avoiding passing in Shinkansen and freight trains passing in opposite directions. Aomori Prefecture Governor Mimura revealed the news at a question and answer session at a Prefectural Assembly meeting on the same day. However, some freight slots will be difficult to schedule around, and it appears that some Shinkansen trains will be forced to travel at slower speeds for some time following the opening of the line in FY2015.
> 
> The total length of the shared tracks where Shinkansen and freight trains would pass each other is 82 km, including the 54-km Seikan Tunnel. In February of last year, the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) offered possible solutions to the problem, including construction of a separate tunnel at the cost of over ¥500 billion, but Aomori Prefecture balked at the proposal.
> 
> …


While the Seikan Tunnel was built to able to handle Shinkansen trains in the future, it is also a critical freight link between Hokkaidō and Honshū. There have been some concerns about how shared freight / Shinkansen usage of these tracks could affect high-speed operations, particularly when a Shinkansen train traveling at high speeds passes a freight train traveling on the opposite track. They have been considering possible solutions to counteract this problem, including development of high-speed freight trains, but according to this, at least in the first years it appears they will only attempt to optimize the schedule to avoid these issues.


----------



## quashlo

*All-Kyūshū Wave CM*

Missed this CM yesterday, but I thought this was a pretty creative effort on JR Kyūshū’s part to get the public psyched about the Kyūshū Shinkansen opening. They ran a single train specially decked out in the rainbow colors down the entire length of the line, and invited over 10,000 members of the public all across Kyūshū to gather along the tracks and wave to the train. Cameras inside the train then captured the footage that was eventually used for this CM. There’s at least two versions of this… The other one is here. The song is by Maia Hirasawa, a half-Japanese Swedish singer-songwriter.





_Source: *potonaful* on YouTube_


----------



## k.k.jetcar

quashlo said:


> *Hokkaidō Shinkansen may be forced to slower speeds on tracks shared with freight*
> http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/aomori/news/20110302-OYT8T01072.htm
> 
> 
> 
> While the Seikan Tunnel was built to able to handle Shinkansen trains in the future, it is also a critical freight link between Hokkaidō and Honshū. There have been some concerns about how shared freight / Shinkansen usage of these tracks could affect high-speed operations, particularly when a Shinkansen train traveling at high speeds passes a freight train traveling on the opposite track. They have been considering possible solutions to counteract this problem, including development of high-speed freight trains, but according to this, at least in the first years it appears they will only attempt to optimize the schedule to avoid these issues.


Yes, I saw that article on the web too. I thought it was a foregone conclusion that the high speed "train on train" system was to be used if freight was to be run during the shinkansen operation hours. Otherwise alot of those freights would have to be run in the early AM hours, which would also impact the maintenance windows. I wonder what headways JR East/JR Hokkaido are thinking of with reagards shinkansen services.


----------



## TWK90

http://www.kahoku.co.jp/news/2011/03/20110303t22025.htm

My proficiency in Japanese is not high, however, according to this article, does it mean that the future high speed train on the shared freight / Shinkansen section in the Seikan Tunnel may travel at 260 km/h?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
Yes, some may be able to run at 260km/h, but others which have to share tunnel space with freights will be restricted.


----------



## quashlo

I think there is still opportunity to increase this speed... The 260 kph is basically the minimum standard for all the new Shinkansen extensions (Hokuriku, Kyūshū, Hokkaidō, etc.), due to a law that was enacted decades ago. The government (through the JRTT) builds lines to this minimum standard, but the operator (i.e., JR) can then invest in additional improvements to increase the speed. This is what happened on the Tōhoku Shinkansen, and why we are now running at 300 kph (and eventually 320 kph). From a travel time perspective, it will probably be in JR Hokkaidō / JR East's best interests to increase the speed, otherwise the service to Hakodate (and hopefully, eventually Sapporo) may not be competitive with airlines in some markets.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

quashlo said:


> *Sneak peek at new JR East E657 series for Jōban Line: Part 3*
> 
> Second set of photos:
> _Source: http://green.ap.teacup.com/jr207vvvf2000/_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car No. 5 (green car).
> Capacity is 30 seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should get at least a few videos when the cars are actually moved to Yamaguchi on 2011.03.09.


The new E657 will be operate on the _Super Hitachi_ (Tokyo-Sendai) service, no?

With new E5 Shinkansen between Tokyo and Shin-Aomori, the sleeper train _Akebono_ will be discontinued?

Hugs from Brazil!


----------



## quashlo

^^ Well, the direct service to Sendai will be discontinued. It will just be Ueno – Iwaki. Passengers going all the way to / from Sendai will now need to transfer at Iwaki or take the Shinkansen. I believe the Ueno – Iwaki service will be all E657 series.

As for the _Akebono_ ("Dawn"), I don't think there's any recent news about it. There were some fears the service would be discontinued with the opening of the Shin-Aomori extension, but it's still in service right now. I've heard it's still doing well, so perhaps it may yet survive for a few more years.

_Akebono_ clips at Ōmiya (2011.01):





_Source: *hamanochousan* on YouTube_


----------



## k.k.jetcar

I haven't heard any news about _Akebono_ either. It serves a different market than the shinkansen, running on the northern portion of the Ou Main Line, and then south on the Uetsu Line towards Niigata, giving overnight access to Tokyo for residents of places such as Sakata or Tsuruoka. I believe its timings are set to be convenient for passengers who want to catch their train in the late evening hours, which in this case is points south of Akita.


----------



## stingstingsting

Any news with regards to the earthquake and tsunami? My thoughts and wishes go to those affected.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

stingstingsting said:


> Any news with regards to the earthquake and tsunami? My thoughts and wishes go to those affected.


According to news agencies, train services in northern Japan and Narita Airport are paralyzed due to the earthquake close to Sendai and tsunami risk. Frankly, I'm very afraid that something worse could happen in Japan because I have many friends there.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

A tsunami of 7.3M hit Soma port on 3:50PM SLT. The magnitude is reported to be 8.4.
All trains are suspended at the moment to check for safety but there are no reports of derailment including all Shinkansen lines including Tohoku Shinkansen running near the epi-center.

Most unfortunate for all people commuting by train tonight.


= Edit =
JR East just reported that they will cancel all trains for today.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkaidō Shinkansen partially back in service*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/category...3E2E2E2E2E2E2;at=DGXZZO0195583008122009000000

Around 18:30, outbound service on Tōkaidō Shinkansen was restored with some trains. JR Central plans to move outbound trains currently stopped along the line and run them to their destination. Reduced service will also be provided out of Tōkyō Station. In the inbound direction, they will continue currently-stopped trains to their destinations, but will not run any new trains for the rest of the day. The earthquake caused a power outage on the Tōkyō – Shizuoka section of the line, but it appears that this has now been corrected.

==========================

*Train in testing at Sendai Station derails*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/category...19696E3E3E291828DE3E3E2E1E0E2E3E3E2E2E2E2E2E2

A train undergoing testing while stopped at Sendai derailed (one wheel only). No injuries. Perhaps an E5 or E6?

==========================

*JR East cancels remaining service on Shinkansen and conventional lines in Greater Tōkyō, Tōhoku region*
http://www.jiji.com/jc/c?g=soc_30&k=2011031100916

JR East is obviously the hardest hit (this is the largest earthquake ever recorded in Japan), and they have decided to completely abandon the remaining scheduled service on March 11 on all Shinkansen (Tōhoku, Jōetsu, Nagano) and conventional lines in the Tōkyō and Tōhoku areas. A portion of conventional lines in Nagano and Niigata are running, though. No word on when service will be restored, however, as I’m sure they have a lot of inspections to complete.

==========================

*Scheduled ceremonies and special events for the Kyūshū Shinkansen opening postponed, but the service will still debut as originally planned*
http://www.jiji.com/jc/c?g=soc_30&k=2011031100931

==========================

Tōkyō has also pretty much ground to a halt, as service on all metro-area railways (subway, JR, private railways) are temporarily suspended.

Scene at Yūrakuchō Station:









_Source: Nihon Keizai Shimbun_


----------



## chornedsnorkack

*Which regions and lines of Japan were hit?*

Tokyo, far to the south of Great Tohoku Earthquake, was seriously affected by shaking - buildings broke, including a gas refinery that caught fire.

How far did the shaking affect the other directions of Japan? What about the Sea of Japan side of Tohoku, or Hokkaido which is after all just as far north of Sendai as Tokyo is south?

There have been typical news reports of "bullet train" missing. More specific reports state that one train is missing on Senseki line - which is zairaisen - but they explicitly mention 2 trains missing. Can anyone specify the lines and approximate locations of both/all missing trains?


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

I live and work in Yokohama; I had to walk home 5 hours because the trains stopped yesterday (Totsuka to Yamate). It really goes to show you how valuable transportation is in Japan!

Power was out in Totsuka ward, but Totsuka station had power. Do they have generators or does the Tokaido line overhead power the stations as well?

And last I heard on TV, 4 trains were missing up in Tohoku. I saw helicopter coverage of an elevated station completed destroyed by a tsunami and a 4 car train strewn across the muddy ground, dented and broken like and old toy. I also saw footage of another line affected by a landslide; the ground under the tracks slid down the mountain side, leaving the tracks dangling like a rope bridge.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> I also saw footage of another line affected by a landslide; the ground under the tracks slid down the mountain side, leaving the tracks dangling like a rope bridge


. 

That would be the Iiyama Line, the landslide was caused by a different earthquake than the one that struck Tohoku.



> Hokkaido which is after all just as far north of Sendai as Tokyo is south?


There was shaking here, that lasted longer than the usual temblor. Damage was confined to tsunami that hit port areas, though relatively light compared to things down south.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

Now there are reports that as many as 5 trains had been missing - but all 5 had been located, and no casualties.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

This is the train I remember seeing on TV yesterday:




benKen said:


>


----------



## quashlo

*Restoration of service on Tōhoku, Akita, Yamagata Shinkansen will take time*
http://www.asahi.com/special/10005/TKY201103120550.html



> After damage to facilities and equipment at multiple locations was discovered along the Tōhoku Shinkansen in Fukushima, Miyagi, and other prefectures, all services on the line, together with the Akita and Yamagata Shinkansen, were cancelled on March 12. On March 13, most of the _zairaisen_ (conventional lines) in the Greater Tōkyō area, as well as the Jōetsu and Nagano Shinkansen, will resume normally-scheduled service, but the damage in the Tōhoku region is severe, and it’s still uncertain when service can be resumed.
> 
> On the Tōhoku Shinkansen, there is difficulty in checking on the extent of the damage from Tochigi Prefecture north. “We’ve just begun inspecting facilities north of Nasu–Shiobara Station. It will take a fair amount of time to understand (the extent of the damage),” said a JR East spokesperson on the evening of March 12.
> 
> According to JR East, by the evening of March 12 inspections were largely complete on the Tōhoku Shinkansen between Ōmiya and Nasu–Shiobara, where damage was minor. And even then, there were multiple reports of damage, including three masts supporting the overhead at Oyama Station that had toppled over and columns on the Oyama – Utsunomiya section and at Nasu–Shiobara Station that suffered cracks.
> 
> There has been little, if any, progress on assessing the status of the facilities in Fukushima, Miyagi, and Iwate Prefectures, where damage is expected to be more severe. So far, there have been confirmations of spalling on concrete columns supporting the aerial structure near Kōriyama Station, but the railway is a long way from understanding the overall status of the line.
> 
> The railway is also having difficulty contacting some of its regional offices as a result of damage to local company buildings or power outages. Access is prohibited to many areas as well, making it difficult for the railway, whose staff cannot enter to conduct inspections. A spokesperson at JR East headquarters says, “We have no idea at all just how long it will take to bring the line back into service.”
> 
> Originally, the railway had also said that a test train on the Tōhoku Shinkansen had derailed while stopped at at Sendai Station immediately after the earthquake, but it was later revealed in inspections that the train was actually decelerating to enter the station.
> 
> As for _zairaisen_ in the Tōhoku region, JR East had originally announced that it had not received word from crews on a total of four trains as of the morning of March 12, but their whereabouts were eventually confirmed by the evening. According to JR East and the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT), the passengers and crews were confirmed safe.
> 
> Overhead masts on the Tōhoku Shinkansen, toppled over in the earthquake. (March 12, 5:28 pm, Kunimi Town, Fukushima Prefecture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …


ANN news report (2011.03.12):






Nikkei also has a picture from JR East showing spalling and cracking on concrete columns supporting the aerial structure between Shin-Hanamaki and Morioka. 
_Source: Nihon Keizai Shimbun_










The Nikkei article also says that sections of embankment on the Tōhoku Main Line between Umegasawa and Nitta Stations in Miyagi Prefecture had collapsed and bridge girders on the Hachinohe Line between Shukunohe and Rikuchū Yagi had been washed away by the tsunami. There are also multiple locations where the overhead has been damaged.


----------



## quashlo

*Service restored on Jōetsu, Nagano Shinkansen*

As of 16:04 on 2011.03.12, JR East restored service on the Jōetsu and Nagano Shinkansen after being forced to suspend service for approximately 25 hours as a result of what is now being called the Tōhoku Region Pacific Ocean Earthquake. There were also several earthquakes up to M6 in the Nagano and Jōetsu regions in the late evening of 2011.03.11 and early morning of 2011.03.12 that caused damage on the Iiyama Line, a conventional line. A section of track there on a mountain slope is now suspended in mid-air after the ground beneath gave way in a landslide. However, inspections confirmed the safety of the Shinkansen infrastructure, and service was able to resume on the Jōetsu and Nagano Shinkansen lines.

TBS news report (2011.03.12):


----------



## riles28

JR East have a hard serious problem since last friday after northeastern japan stike by a magnitude 9.0 quake, that halts the tohuko shinkansen line and toppled all vital facilities of all rail system going for north, it could takes time before all train will resume for service to served again the passenger. They will do little by little until it will restore again.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

Kanto is currently experiencing power shortages and has implemented rolling blackouts starting today. This has affected most rail lines; most are not operating or are on a very limited schedule today. 

http://yokosonews.com/news/tokyo-train-schedule-march-14/



> *Train Schedule in Tokyo (2011/3/14)*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the list of service.
> 
> 
> 
> (Assembled by Paul Funatani as on 2am 3/14/2011)
> 
> 
> 
> *** This page is currently being updated NOW
> 
> SEIBU Railways :
> 
> *All day on Special Schedule ( Every 10 min.) only three lines listed
> 
> -Ikebukuro Line
> Between Ikebukuro and NerimaTakanodai
> 
> -Toyoshima Line
> Between Nerima and Toshimaen
> 
> -Sinjuku Line
> Between Seibu Shinjuku to
> 
> 
> 
> KEIO Railways
> 
> *No train scheduled 9 am - 1 pm, 6 pm - 10 pm
> Half as a regular timetable.
> - Between Chofu and Keio hachioji
> - Between Chofu and Takao Sanguchi
> - Between Chofu and Hashimoto
> 
> 
> 
> Odakyu Railways
> 
> -Between Shinjuku to Kyoudou
> Run Every 15 min.
> Service suspended : No Express & Ltd. Express
> 
> 
> 
> TOBU Railway
> 
> Suspended : Limited Express
> Suspended : TJ Liner (Ikebukuro to Ogawa-cho)
> 
> 
> 
> TOKYO SUBWAY
> 
> Possibly reduce numbers or trains/ schedule change
> - Arakawa Line (Toei Streetcar Arakawa line?)
> - Nippori - toneri Liner
> 
> 
> 
> TOKYO METRO
> 
> Regular Schedule
> - Ginza line
> - Marunouchi line
> 
> 
> 
> JR-East
> 
> Regular Schedule
> - Yamanote line
> - Chuo Kaisoku (Rapid) (Tokyo-Tachikawa)
> - Keihin Tohoku (Kamata-Akahane)
> - Tokiwa Kaisoku (Ueno-Matsudo)
> - Joban Keikosen (Ayase - Matsudo)
> 
> Cancelled
> - ALL Other lines
> 
> 
> 
> JR-Tokai(Central Japan)
> 
> - Tokaido line
> Service suspended : 9:20 am to 1 pm, 3:20 pm - 10 pm
> Between Atami to Fuji
> 
> - Minobu line
> Service suspended : 3:20 pm - 7 pm
> Between Fuji and Kajikazawakuchi
> Service suspended : 1:50 pm - 4 pm, 6:20 pm - 8:30pm
> Between Fuji and Kajikazawakuchi
> 
> 
> 
> Tama City Monorail
> 
> Service suspended : Daytime
> Reduce ; Morning / Night
> visit website( http://www.tama-monorail.co.jp/ ) for schedule


I don't think it has been determined how long service reduction will last. But I have to stay it is severely crippling; many people could not get to work this morning.


----------



## quashlo

Tōhoku Shinkansen service between Tōkyō and Nasu‒Shiobara in Tochigi will be restored tomorrow (2011.03.15). Don't know what effect the rolling blackouts will have on that, though. JR Central already had problems getting trains out morning of 2011.03.14 due to train crews not showing up because they can't get to work with the very limited train service being provided right now.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Tōhoku Shinkansen service between Tōkyō and Nasu‒Shiobara in Tochigi will be restored tomorrow (2011.03.15).


Well, at least the line has been cleared to the outer limit of the Tohoku Shinkansen commuter zone. I reckon there is more serious damage on the line as you get closer to Miyagi Pref.


----------



## quashlo

Sendai Station damage:
http://www.sponichi.co.jp/society/news/2011/03/14/kiji/K20110314000426470.html


----------



## quashlo

As for the Tōhoku Shinkansen north of Nasu‒Shiobara, there was some news report on the structural damage... These are in Kitakami City (Iwaki Prefecture).



















At least the rebar held everything together and there was no collapse. Of course, the structures may be more damaged in other spots that we don't know about yet.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

*Aomori*

What is the condition of Tohoku Shinkansen between Morioka and Aomori? Were Morioka and areas northward seriously damaged by quake?


----------



## Nephasto

^^Ok. As it's a tunnel it's hard to make comparissons regarding aerodynamical problems.

I was only noticing that passenger trains travelling at 220km/h regularlly cross with slow freight trains with no problem. But as this is a tunnel, thinks obviously can be much more complicated.
Still, 140km/h seems too low.


----------



## loefet

You can't compare European rail tunnels to Japanese ones, since there is a big difference in how they are built. In Japan they build them as small as possible to reduce cost which makes the space around/between the trains very small. And the less space there is the lower the speed you have to travel to reduce stresses on the train when they are passing, and the freight trains aren't made to pass trains in at speed in small tunnels the same way that Shinkansen trains are. This is also one of the reasons why the aerodynamics on Shinkansen trains is so different compared to other high speed trains (long noses), it's to mitigate the issues you get for building small tunnels.

Comparing tunnel sizes you can see what I'm on about:


Code:


Tunnel:                Diameter :
-----------------------------------------------
Channel                7.4 m
Gotthard Base          8.8 m
Lötschberg Base        8.8 m
Seikan                 9.7 m

Sure the Seikan Tunnel have a slightly larger diameter than the others, but it's dual tracked instead of single as the other ones...


----------



## quashlo

Nephasto said:


> It appears that in this new shinkansen extension station have only 2 tracks, with no passing tracks in the middle (not served by platforms).
> What they use to enable trains to pass fast is platform doors, which prevents passengers from approaching the lines.


Four-track stations:
Shin-Tosu
Kumamoto
Kagoshima Chūō

Three-track stations:
Chikugo Funagoya (2 outbound, 1 inbound)
Shin-Minamata (2 inbound, 1 outbound)

Of these, Shin-Tosu, Chikugo Funagoya, and Shin-Minamata are used for fast trains passing slower trains without stopping (the others are terminals or major stations where all trains stop).

While it's not exactly the SFFS at intermediate stations on lines like the Tōkaidō Shinkansen, where there are no platforms for the fast tracks, the general effect is the same.


----------



## Coccodrillo

Japanese traditional trains have also a smaller loading gauge than european ones, so it's clear than tunnels on narrow gauge network are smaller. Shinkansen are as large as, or larger than, european trains, but are certainly lower.

Here the Eurotunnel/Channel tunnel dimensions can be seen:


----------



## loefet

^^ Since the Seikan tunnel is build with Shinkansen loading gauge, just think about the picture above, add about 2.3 meters in diameter (which is slightly larger than the outer diameter of tube in the picture) and try to add 2 trains that have a larger loading gauge then the one in the picture. It's a wonder the Japanese don't need to lube their trains just to get them through the tunnels [/


----------



## Nephasto

Coccodrillo said:


> Japanese traditional trains have also a smaller loading gauge than european ones, so it's clear than tunnels on narrow gauge network are smaller. Shinkansen are as large as, or larger than, european trains, but are certainly lower.
> 
> Here the Eurotunnel/Channel tunnel dimensions can be seen:


The Saitan tunnel was built for shinkansen loading gauge, which is larger than the loading gauge used in Europa.
That can be seen by the fact that shinkansen trains are wider, capable of confortably having 3+2 arrangments (versus 2+2 in Europe) or crampled 3+3 (versus 3+2 in Europe).


----------



## Nephasto

loefet said:


> It's a wonder the Japanese don't need to lube their trains just to get them through the tunnels



:rofl:


----------



## Nephasto

quashlo said:


> Of these, Shin-Tosu, Chikugo Funagoya, and Shin-Minamata are used for fast trains passing slower trains without stopping (the others are terminals or major stations where all trains stop).


Faster trains on the Kyushu shinkansen (the ones from/to Osaka) stop only in Kumamoto.

I would like to know at which speed do they pass though the stations where there aren't "passing tracks" (meaning, in those station where they have to pass nexto to the platforms).


----------



## TWK90

If i am not mistaken, the current speed on Seikan tunnel is 140 km/h due to the fact that existing gauge is 1067 mm.

In the future with the opening of Hokkaido Shinkansen, Seikan tunnel section will be dual gauge (1067 mm and 1435 mm).


----------



## Coccodrillo

Nephasto said:


> The Saitan tunnel was built for shinkansen loading gauge, which is larger than the loading gauge used in Europa.
> That can be seen by the fact that shinkansen trains are wider, capable of confortably having 3+2 arrangments (versus 2+2 in Europe) or crampled 3+3 (versus 3+2 in Europe).


Shinkansen train are large than european ones, but they are probably lower (especially than european freight trains and Channel tunnel road shuttles).


----------



## Nephasto

^^Channel tunnel road shuttles are much bigger than regular european loading gauge (UIC G1, which is used in european high speed trains, except eurostar, which is made to the smaller british loading gauge).

As for the japanese shinkansen gauge, appart from being large, I think (though I may be mistaken) than it's also taller (or at least wider on the top) than european loading gauge (UIC G1). I say this beccause E4 shinkansen trains (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E4_Series_Shinkansen) have 2 floors and are as wide in the top as in the base, no rounding.


----------



## quashlo

*Kawasaki / JR East team submits EOI for California HSR*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/category...38698E0E2E2E2;at=DGXZZO0195165008122009000000



> Kawasaki Heavy Industries has recently submitted to the California (United States) state government an Expression of Interest in bidding on its high-speed rail project. Standing behind Kawasaki is a consortium of six other firms including East Japan Railway Company (JR East), Sumitomo Corporation, Nippon Sharyō, Hitachi, Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, and Mitsubishi Corporation. It’s expected that the bidding process will take place as early as late 2011.
> 
> The Expressions of Interest (EOIs) are a process to determine which firms are hoping to submit a proposal for the project, and the deadline for submitting the documents was on March 16. Groups that submitted EOIs will now be sent information regarding the bidding process and the technical specifications from a project planning firm working under the state government.
> 
> The Japanese team plans to market high-speed trainsets developed by Kawasaki on its own. JR East, which suffered damage in the Great East Japan Earthquake, will provide technological support and other assistance.


This article makes it sound like they are offering the efSET, with JR East perhaps providing operating knowhow for mixed traffic.


----------



## quashlo

Nephasto said:


> I would like to know at which speed do they pass though the stations where there aren't "passing tracks" (meaning, in those station where they have to pass nexto to the platforms).


Same speed as the rest of the line, 260 kph.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East will cash out earthquake insurance policy after damage in Great East Japan Earthquake*
http://markets.nikkei.co.jp/features/35.aspx?id=MMMAzh000016032011



> It was revealed on March 15 that East Japan Railway Company (JR East) will cover a portion of the costs of damage incurred in the Great East Japan Earthquake through earthquake insurance. The railway has an earthquake insurance policy with an insurer worth a maximum of ¥71 billion, and plans to use the insurance payout to cover the cost of repairing damage, softening the associated financial impacts.
> 
> In March 2005, JR East purchased an earthquake insurance policy that provides compensation based on actual damages. It’s expected that as the total cost of the damage is determined, the railway will receive insurance payouts from the insurer. Many of the company’s rail facilities on the Tōhoku Shinkansen and conventional lines in the Tōhoku region suffered damage in the earthquake. In the Chūetsu Earthquake in Niigata Prefecture in autumn 2004, the railway incurred a total loss of approx. ¥70 billion in expenses to repair damage and lost revenues, but many railroad industry analysts say the damage in the latest earthquake will top ¥100 billion.


TBS news report on Tōhoku Shinkansen damage. Has some new clips of damaged track, catenary, and aerial structures. The section between Tōkyō and Nasu – Shiobara has already reopened and is now running trains twice hourly (up from once hourly when service was first restored).






In other news, the Akita Shinkansen (_Komachi_) partially reopened today (2011.03.18), between Akita and Morioka, running four roundtrips a day with all non-reserved seating. This means people in Morioka can now reach Tōkyō via the Sea of Japan side and the Jōetsu Shinkansen. Apparently, many victims in the affected areas up north are using the Sea of Japan route as a bypass to access the Kantō region and points further west.


----------



## quashlo

In terms of _zairaisen_ in the Tōhoku region:

Tōhoku Main Line: Kitakami – Ichinoseki section will reopen 2011.03.20
Tazawako Line: Ōmagari – Akabuchi section reopened 2011.03.18
Hanawa Line: Kōma – Matsuo Hachimandaira section reopened 2011.03.18; Matsuo Hachimandaira – Ōdate section will reopen 2011.03.19
Ōminato Line: Ōminato – Noheji reopened 2011.03.17
Gonō Line: Iwadate – Higashi-Noshiro and Kawabe – Ajigasawa sections reopened 2011.03.18; Iwadate – Ajigasawa section will reopen 2011.03.19
There’s still extensive damage along the coast, so it may take a long while before we get any news about restored service there. Unfortunately, in some situations where smaller local / rural lines suffer sufficient damage, there is a tendency to simply abandon them completely and never rebuild them, so who knows what the ultimate fate of these lines will be.

asahi.com aerial footage of Ishinomaki Line trains in Onagawa Town, Miyagi Prefecture (2011.03.13):


----------



## chornedsnorkack

quashlo said:


> In other news, the Akita Shinkansen (_Komachi_) partially reopened today (2011.03.18), between Akita and Morioka, running four roundtrips a day with all non-reserved seating. This means people in Morioka can now reach Tōkyō via the Sea of Japan side and the Jōetsu Shinkansen. Apparently, many victims in the affected areas up north are using the Sea of Japan route as a bypass to access the Kantō region and points further west.


Are there any direct zairaisen trains from Tokyo through Niigata, Uetsu and Ou main lines to Tsugaru tunnel and beyond?


----------



## Nephasto

What about Tohoku shinkansen?


----------



## chornedsnorkack

Nephasto said:


> What about Tohoku shinkansen?


I hear plans to reopen Tohoku Shinkansen between Aomori and Morioka on 23rd instant. Can anyone confirm or deny?


----------



## Blackraven

Is the Yurikamome train service back online?


----------



## quashlo

Blackraven said:


> Is the Yurikamome train service back online?


Yurikamome belongs in the urban thread, but to answer the question:
Yes, service was restored 2011.03.13. Like all the other Tōkyō-area operators, however, they are running slightly less service than normally scheduled to reduce the load on the power grid.


----------



## quashlo

Nephasto said:


> What about Tohoku shinkansen?


It's the same as for Kyūshū Shinkansen (not 260 km/h, but whatever the top speed is for the line, i.e., 300 km/h currently). I posted some videos a while back of the E5 blowing through some of the smaller stations on the Tōhoku Shinkansen at top speed.


----------



## quashlo

chornedsnorkack said:


> I hear plans to reopen Tohoku Shinkansen between Aomori and Morioka on 23rd instant. Can anyone confirm or deny?


At first it was the 23rd.
Now it is the 22nd, but only starting midday (11:20 am, with _Hayate 507_). So on the 22nd, they will only run 6.5 roundtrips, while on the 23rd, they will do 10 roundtrips.

Also, the Akita Shinkansen "shuttle" between Morioka and Akita has been increased to five roundtrips from four.


----------



## quashlo

chornedsnorkack said:


> Are there any direct zairaisen trains from Tokyo through Niigata, Uetsu and Ou main lines to Tsugaru tunnel and beyond?


No, not quite. Right now, the detour requires people to transfer at least once, if not more depending on your ultimate destination.









_Souce: JR East_

Thick green and thick orange is Shinkansen, thin green is _zairaisen_, blue is bus. Orange circles are airports.


----------



## quashlo

Tōhoku Shinkansen between Shin-Aomori and Morioka reopened on 2011.03.22. All trains are stopping at all stations, and I believe they are only running E2 series _Hayate_ trains.

TBS news report (2011.03.22):






According to various reports (here), the full length of the Tōhoku Shinkansen could reopen as early as end of next month.

For comparison:

In the 2004 Chūetsu Earthquake, there was somewhat extensive damage to four tunnels and some viaducts, but service across the full line was restored in 66 days.
In the 1995 Great Hanshin / Awaji (Kōbe) Earthquake, where there was severe damage including some collapsed aerial structures, service across the full line was restored in 81 days.
Similar to what happened in the Kōbe quake, the other JR companies (Central, West, and Kyūshū) are already offering to send their engineers out into the field to assist JR East in the repair work. While the damage is spread over a large area, there are no tunnel or aerial structure collapses, so perhaps we will see a return to service sooner than initially thought.


----------



## quashlo

Some more pics of the Tōhoku Shinkansen damage. I believe these are all in Iwate Prefecture, in and around Kitakami Station.
_Source: http://kenplatz.nikkeibp.co.jp/_

Shear failure after flexural yielding at the top of an end column supporting a rigid-frame viaduct (Nakasone No. 1 Viaduct).



















The intermediate columns on this viaduct only suffered diagonal cracks. The bending moment is highest at the joint between the top of the column and the beam, causing the diagonal cracking. As the diagonal cracks got progressively larger in the end columns, they ultimately resulted in shear failure. This is the same failure mechanism observed in the Great Hanshin Earthquake. The end columns support simply-supported beam bridges that are used to connect two longer viaducts together, but since these particular columns are shorter, they are more vulnerable to shear failure.










After the Sanriku Minami Earthquake in 2003, JR East has been undertaking seismic reinforcement of rigid-frame viaduct and bridge columns, grouping columns by failure mechanism (“shear failure” or “flexural failure”). JR East had completed seismic reinforcement of columns where shear failure was identified as the primary failure mechanism in March 2009, and from April 2009 had begun seismic reinforcement of columns where flexural failure was identified as the primary failure mechanism. This work covered 12,200 columns and was planned for completion in 2014. It’s likely that these damaged columns were identified as flexural failure columns and were going to receive reinforcement sometime in the future.

Similar failure at another simply-supported beam bridge south of the previous location.










End column on the Toribami No. 5 Viaduct displaying shear cracks perpendicular to the viaduct axis.










Spalling on the viaduct










Okajima No.3 Viaduct was not seismically reinforced but suffered no structural damage. If you ever had questions about why the Shinkansen noise standards are the way they are, this should answer them.










Inohana No. 5 Viaduct, where columns had already been seismically reinforced using aramid fibers and steel casings, came out unscathed. The 2003 Sanriku Minami Earthquake caused severe spalling in end columns and shear cracks in intermediate columns on this viaduct. The damage was repaired by pouring resin into the core concrete, repairing the outer layers of concrete, and encasing the columns in steel tubes. Aramid fiber was also used to provide additional reinforcement.



















Some minor corrosion of the steel, perhaps due to high water table.










Waga No. 1 Viaduct, where the upper halves of the columns were also seismically reinforced with steel casings. No major damage here.










Ōki No. 1 Viaduct, also no damage.










Reports from the professors who went out into the field to survey the damage and took these pictures:
http://committees.jsce.or.jp/2011quake/system/files/Takahashi_vol1.pdf
http://wwwcatfish.dpri.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~goto/eq/20110311/report.html

While this is only a small section of the line, it seems like the columns that failed were ones that hadn’t undergone seismic reinforcement yet. The ones that did fared well and came out with no damage for the most part.


----------



## quashlo

Another update, as JR East came out with more concrete predictions on the parts of the network that have yet to reopen:

First, Yamagata Shinkansen between Fukushima and Shinjō will reopen in early April.

As for _zairaisen_:

Tōhoku Main Line (Kōriyama – Motomiya): By end of month
Ban’etsu West Line (Kōriyama – Tsugawa): March 26
Tadami Line (Aizu Wakamatsu – Aizu Bange): By end of month
Ōu Main Line:
Fukushima – Yonezawa: Early April
Yamagata – Shinjō: Opened March 23
Shinjō – Innnai: March 27

Senzan Line (Yamadera – Yamagata): Early April
Aterazawa Line (Kita-Yamagata – Aterazawa): March 28
Rikuu West Line (Shinjō – Amarume): Early April
Hachinohe Line (Same – Hashikami): March 24

Well, here’s to the speedy recovery of JR East and the entire Tōhoku region. :cheers:
_”As long as you ride, I’ll be running.”_





_Source: *hisanohisanohisano* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*TV program on N700 Shinkansen trains*

The 2011.03.22 episode of _Kayō Surprise_ (“Tuesday Surprise”) was about N700 Shinkansen trains, including a very comprehensive tour of the train-building process at Nippon Sharyō’s plant in Toyokawa City and a test ride inside the new N700 series units for the Kyūshū Shinkansen. Enjoy it before it gets taken down from YouTube.
_Source: *Mickey326GG* on YouTube_

Part 1
Overview of the plant, which encompasses seven Tōkyō Domes in area. A look at a preserved 0 series, including the operator’s cab, with old-style speedometer and dashboard. Then an exhibit on the lightweight honeycomb aluminum double-skin exterior, the welding process, and the window-punching machine.






Part 2
They move to another building containing the assembly line to piece together the body of the train, where they get a view of the gantry crane in action. In the next building, they see how the end car is constructed using hundreds of welds and the nose of the train shaped by hand. In the middle, there’s an explanation of the tunnel boom effect and the reason for the shape of the Shinkansen’s nose. Then, a look at some historic scenes on the Shinkansen, including the dining car, as well as some odd scenes including one car converted into a gym and other into a disco bar during the height of the bubble.






Part 3
A look inside a separate building to capture the painting process (this is apparently the first TV footage of the process ever). Then a look at the windows and the large transverser to move the freshly-painted car to another building at the plant where the electrical systems are installed. There are over 2,000 wires in a single car. Then, a look at the bogies, including an explanation of the air springs and tilting mechanism.






Part 4
A tour of a Kyūshū Shinkansen N700 unit, starting with the standard and then green seats, and then the operator’s cab, followed by a short test run at slow speeds inside the plant grounds. The second half follows the transport of one car for a newly-built JR Central unit from Nippon Sharyō’s plant to JR Central’s Hamamatsu factory 45 km away. They watch as Nittsū staff carefully negotiate around one of the tightest intersections on the route.


----------



## castermaild55

quashlo said:


> Some more pics of the Tōhoku Shinkansen damage. I believe these are all in Iwate Prefecture, in and around Kitakami Station.
> _Source: http://kenplatz.nikkeibp.co.jp/_
> 
> Shear failure after flexural yielding at the top of an end column supporting a rigid-frame viaduct (Nakasone No. 1 Viaduct).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this is only a small section of the line, it seems like the columns that failed were ones that hadn’t undergone seismic reinforcement yet. The ones that did fared well and came out with no damage for the most part.


Kobe Earthquake 1995,24Hrs Nonstop Repair Railwaystation in 3Months instead of ............


----------



## chornedsnorkack

*Mini-shinkansen*

Akita Shinkansen mini-shinkansen Komachi trains used not to terminate at Morioka, but continue on Tohoku Shinkansen (to Tokyo).

Are there any plans to open mini-shinkansen through services Akita-Morioka-Aomori?


----------



## quashlo

chornedsnorkack said:


> Akita Shinkansen mini-shinkansen Komachi trains used not to terminate at Morioka, but continue on Tohoku Shinkansen (to Tokyo).
> 
> Are there any plans to open mini-shinkansen through services Akita-Morioka-Aomori?


No... An operating plan like that wouldn't really match the travel patterns anyways, either under normal conditions or in the immediate post-disaster timeframe. For people that are allergic to transferring at Morioka, there is also already direct _zairaisen_ service between Akita and Aomori, including four daily roundtrips on the _Tsugaru_ limited express (takes about 2h40m end-to-end), plus a handful of slower services.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East’s donation of ex-sleeper trains to the Philippines delayed by disaster*
http://globalnation.inquirer.net/ne...ns-donation-of-50-trains-to-PNR-to-be-delayed



> MANILA, Philippines—The expansion of the Philippine National Railways’ (PNR) capacity is now in question following likely delays in the delivery of trains donated from Japan, which is still reeling from the recent earthquake and tsunami that killed thousands of people and caused billions of dollars in damage.
> 
> But PNR general manager Junio Ragragio said the restoration of the commuter train service to Bicol province would push through as scheduled.
> 
> Japan East Railway Co. (JReast) earlier agreed to donate some 50 trains, which it would have otherwise discarded as junk, to the PNR. While the trains were already obsolete for Japan’s standards, these could still be used in the Philippines to meet its needs.
> 
> The government has approved the disbursement of around P250 million to cover the shipping costs of the donated trains from Japan to Manila.
> 
> “It is very understandable. PNR has immediately expressed its deep concern to its friends at JReast for the events in Japan particularly since the earthquake and tsunami impacted the northeast area, which is a major area of its train operations,” Ragragio said.
> 
> He said he had contacted JReast officials, who apologized for the likely delay in the delivery of the donated trains.
> 
> “In the face of such magnanimity under the most stressful circumstances, PNR management could only humbly say that JReast must not worry about its donations,” Ragragio said.
> 
> He said JReast should instead “focus all its efforts at coping with the terrible tragedy and devastation in the Sendai area.”
> 
> JReast, one of the three train operators in Japan, serves the country’s eastern coast, which is the area worst-hit by the tsunami caused by the recent 9.0-magnitude earthquake.
> 
> For now, Ragragio said the PNR would focus on the restoration of the train service to Bicol using 10 refurbished sleeper trains that were also donated by Japan.
> 
> The PNR has said it plans to spend P1.5 billion for the rehabilitation of train tracks to Bicol to facilitate the faster movement of goods into Manila from key provinces in southern Luzon.


----------



## quashlo

*Hauling fuel to the Tōhoku area*

Recently, JR Freight has been hauling multiple “emergency” consists of fuel tanks carrying diesel and gasoline up to the Tōhoku area following the earthquake and tsunami, part of an attempt to relieve the fuel shortage in the affected areas. Starting March 25, JR Freight will be sending one train a day, hauling 30 tank cars.

Some videos. The 18-car consists carry about 792,000 liters of gasoline.
_Source: *SYARAKUKAN* on YouTube_

The second fuel train, on the Ōu Main Line between Shirasawa and Jimba (2011.03.20). This one departed Negishi (home to Nippon Oil’s Negishi Refinery) in Yokohama on 2011.03.19 at 19:44, bound for Morioka.






The fifth fuel train, at JR Hirosaki Station (2011.03.23). There is someone, perhaps either a Nippon Oil or JR Freight employee, who has been scribbling messages to the Tōhoku region on the back of the last cars on these trains. This one says 「ガンバレ東北」, which means “Never give up, Tōhoku!”


----------



## quashlo

*Electric locomotives begin service on Jōtō Freight Line*

In other freight-related news, the Jōtō Freight Line switched to electric locomotives on 2011.03.12, and DD51 series diesel locomotives were shifted off the line.

Some video of the last days of the DD51 series units on the Akagawa Bridge across the Yodo River. You can also see an EF66 electric locomotive on the bridge, perhaps doing some testing.


----------



## quashlo

*Double-decker Shinkansen to be decommissioned in five years*
http://mdn.mainichi.jp/mdnnews/news/20110309p2a00m0na022000c.html



> Double-decked bullet trains will be decommissioned in five years from the Tohoku and Joetsu Shinkansen lines, their operator said.
> 
> The aging Series E-1 and E-4 trains will retire with the introduction of the most advanced Series E-5 trains capable of traveling at 320 kilometers per hour.
> 
> Double-decked E-1 and E-4 trains are called Multi-Amenity Express (MAX) trains. East Japan Railway Co. (JR East) introduced the first 12-car E-1 train for its Joetsu Shinkansen Line in July 1994.
> 
> Since all carriages are double-decked, the number of the seating capacity per coach was about 40 percent more than ordinary bullet trains that the company operates. Three seats are installed on both sides of the isle on the upper deck. This has helped ease congestion during rush hours and holiday periods.
> 
> Each carriage has an elevator for wheelchairs and a certain space on the upper deck is set aside for passengers in wheelchairs. Moreover, E-1 trains have baby beds and powder rooms.
> 
> In particular, seats on the upper decks have enjoyed high popularity with passengers because they command fine views. Currently, six E-1 trains, totaling 72 cars, are operated on the Joetsu Shinkansen Line between Tokyo and Niigata.
> 
> Eight-car E-4 trains, whose front cars have longer noses than those of the E-1 to prevent them from creating excessive noise when they enter tunnels, made their debut in December 1997. Two eight-car trains can be linked into a 16-carriage train with a total seating capacity of 1,634, the highest in the world.
> 
> Twenty-six E-4 trains, totaling 208 coaches, are operated mainly on the Tokyo-Sendai section of the Tohoku Shinkansen Line.
> 
> The service life of bullet trains was initially believed to be about 15 years, but it has been extended by about 10 years because of advancements in maintenance technology.
> 
> Seventeen years have passed since the first E-1 train was introduced and 14 years since the introduction of the E-4.
> 
> However, some passengers have complained to JR East that the upper deck seats cannot be turned around and others call for the expansion of upper deck isles, while others have pointed out that the boarding positions for MAX trains are different from those for other trains and are confusing.
> 
> JR East is scheduled to begin decommissioning older E-1 trains in July next year and put all MAX trains out of service in five years.


Missed this one earlier…

I wonder how they plan on dealing with the capacity, since part of the reason for the bi-level design was to accommodate commuter traffic on the Tōhoku and Jōetsu Shinkansen. Perhaps the biggest problem with these units is the maximum speed, which is only 240 kph. At least on the Tōhoku Shinkansen, this is probably a barrier to increasing the speed to 320 kph with the introduction of more and more E5 series trains. However, I’m still left wondering if they might not try and design a new all-double-decker Shinkansen with a higher top speed.


----------



## quashlo

As an aside to *castermaild55*'s post about the Kōbe quake and to give an idea of the work involved...

For the latest quake / tsunami, including JR East and other companies assisting in the work, there are currently approx. 3,500 workers deployed out in the field to repair Shinkansen and _zairaisen_ damage, approx. 2,800 of which are working in areas under the jurisdiction of the Sendai office.
http://www.kahoku.co.jp/news/2011/03/20110324t73010.htm


----------



## clyde the puffy cat

Nice work quashlo, thanks for great updates and good luck to the workers restoring the damaged lines.


----------



## pi_malejana

quashlo said:


> *JR East’s donation of ex-sleeper trains to the Philippines delayed by disaster*
> http://globalnation.inquirer.net/ne...ns-donation-of-50-trains-to-PNR-to-be-delayed


yeah we were really looking forward to these trains, but it's okay.. they obviously have more important things to tackle...

btw, do you have an idea what trains they might give?? i remember reading in the PH forums that it might be 205 series but i'm not sure...

:cheers:


----------



## loefet

quashlo said:


> *Double-decker Shinkansen to be decommissioned in five years*
> http://mdn.mainichi.jp/mdnnews/news/20110309p2a00m0na022000c.html


That answers some of the questions I asked a while back.
Wonder if we will see the return to 16 car trains on the Joetsu since the line is built to handle them, maybe even on the Tohoku line (all the trains that isn't connected with mini Shinkansen trains)...


----------



## quashlo

pi_malejana said:


> btw, do you have an idea what trains they might give?? i remember reading in the PH forums that it might be 205 series but i'm not sure...
> 
> :cheers:


Sorry, I just realized I should have put the article in the urban thread and removed "ex-sleeper" from the title. For some reason, I immediately thought they were going to be sleeper cars like the 14 series, since that's what JR has typically given to the Philippines.

In reality, I believe these are going to be 203 series units which have been retired from the Jōban Local Line / Tōkyō Metro Chiyoda Line with the introduction of new E233 series trains. Indonesia (KRL Jabotabek) is already getting 20 of these cars.


----------



## pi_malejana

quashlo said:


> Sorry, I just realized I should have put the article in the urban thread and removed "ex-sleeper" from the title. For some reason, I immediately thought they were going to be sleeper cars like the 14 series, since that's what JR has typically given to the Philippines.
> 
> In reality, I believe these are going to be 203 series units which have been retired from the Jōban Local Line / Tōkyō Metro Chiyoda Line with the introduction of new E233 series trains. Indonesia (KRL Jabotabek) is already getting 20 of these cars.


thanks!
this is just as an aside anyway...

ah 203, they still look nice!kay: and they will certainly be helpful in alleviating overcrowding on the commuter line... 

we only have 6 DMUs (from SK, Hyundai Rotem) right now, and the present headway is around half an hour IIRC...hno:


----------



## Attus

quashlo said:


> Probably structural. The _zairaisen_ are mostly at ground level while Shinkansen is on viaduct.
> 
> There were ~390 specific damage locations between Fukushima and Sendai following the March 11 quake, all but ~10 of which had already been repaired before the April 7 aftershock, which added another ~140 locations.


Earthquakes every day... Magnitudo 6 - 7. It's unbelievable. You may think the Earth wanna throw Japan away. It's simply heroic what Japanese people do by roads and railways.


----------



## quashlo

*Final segment of Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route opens: Part 2*

Finally getting back to the opening of the Kyūshū Shinkansen. The mood surrounding the extension has mostly been subdued as a result of the disaster in northeastern Japan, and with people less likely to travel, ridership has also taken a hit. But the latest milestone in the Shinkansen network still deserves more coverage than I have given it so far.

First, a quick photo tour from Kagoshima Chūō to Hakata and back.
_Source: http://ameblo.jp/maimai24/_

Our goal: JR Hakata Station










But we start off at Kagoshima Chūō Station, where N700 series trains are lined up.










_Sakura 406_ bound for Hakata










Passing Kurume










In no time, we’re at Hakata, the main intercity terminal for Fukuoka City…










Departure boards for Platforms 13 and 14.
There are also departures out of Platform 12 (Hakata is a six-track stration).










An 800 series waiting at the platform…


----------



## quashlo

*Final segment of Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route opens: Part 3*

The newly expanded JR Hakata Station (i.e., JR Hakata City).










Hard to know which I like better: the new Ōsaka Station or the new Hakata Station…



















Rooftop park and retail corner










Looking down Taihaku-dōri










New station plaza



















JR Hakata City includes a lot of firsts for Kyūshū, including general merchandiser Tōkyū Hands.










Limited express trains at the station, including an 885 series _Kamome_.










_Sakura 427_ for Kagoshima Chūō



















Rainbow banner advertising the opening


----------



## quashlo

*Final segment of Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route opens: Part 4 (Shin-Tosu)*

Next is a series of tours of the new intermediate stations.
First up is Shin-Tosu Station in Saga Prefecture (2011.03.12).
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/banybogy/_
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/banybogy/_










Shin-Tosu is a four-track station, designed as such should the Nagasaki route of the Kyūshū Shinkansen ever take off.










Definitely one of my favorites among the new stations, as it puts some spin on the typical box design.



















The station has a Family Mart inside (as evidenced by this delivery truck)… Should be a nice amenity once the immediate vicinity around the station fills out with new homes.



















_Zairaisen_ (Nagasaki Main Line) station. This is a new station that opened specifically to allow for transfers with the Shinkansen. It’s only a two-track station, but all trains from locals to limited expresses stop at the station.










The earthquake and tsunami put a damper on the special ceremonies, but this flower art (“Welcome to Tosu”) was still on display.


----------



## quashlo

*Final segment of Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route opens: Part 5 (Shin-Tosu)*










Through the faregates a short way is this porcelain model of a _Sakura_ train, made using a local style of porcelain art from Saga Prefecture (Arita-style). Not your typical train model… :lol:










Central area of the station is completely covered with a high canopy. The support bracing looks quite thin and elegant, an aesthetic improvement over similar designs in recent memory (e.g., Asahikawa Station).










_Tsubame_ departs the station.










At the ends of the platform, the station canopy switches to individual platform canopies.










Another set (2011.03.26):
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/yuukiyamate2008/_
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/yuukiyamate2008/_

Station concourse










N700 series R9 on _Sakura 553_ arrives at Platform 13.










Transfer gates to the Nagasaki Main Line. To the right is a standing _udon_ noodle shop, keeping the tradition alive. 










The station exterior is designed to look like the wings of a magpie (official bird of Saga Prefecture).










Plum blossoms + _Sakura_ (cherry blossom) from the nearby Asahiyama Park


----------



## quashlo

*Final segment of Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route opens: Part 6 (Shin-Tosu)*

Final set (2011.03.13):
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/norimiyahara/_
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/norimiyahara/_

Station and surrounds from Asahiyama Park. For the time being, this is Saga Prefecture’s only Shinkansen station, but that will change if the Nagasaki route moves forward.



















Commemorative ticket (¥160). These events are always good for collectibles.



















From certain angles and in certain lighting, the blue-tinge paint scheme really shows… :cheers:



















Shinkansen trains are always popular with the kids… Or maybe these are just railfan dads forcing their kids and wives to come with them? :lol:










Service track is on the left


----------



## quashlo

*Final segment of Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route opens: Part 7 (Kurume)*

Next stop: Kurume Station.
_Source: http://blogs.dion.ne.jp/fkuru/_










The station has a pretty extensive stained glass installation, both along the walls and in the skylights of the east-west public passage.










“Fireworks on the Chikugo River and Rape Blossoms”










“Suitengū Shrine, Fireworks on the Chikugo River, and Bairinji Temple”










Another set, late afternoon 2011.03.12:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/norimiyahara/_
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/norimiyahara/_

A fair amount of people out at the station plaza, despite the events the day before. Perhaps not surprising given how much local cities have invested in the new line, both directly (construction, etc.) and indirectly (tourism).










As the tourist gateway to Kurume, a few monuments were placed at the station plaza, including this large musical clock that looks like a _taiko_ drum. Every hour, there is some music by local Kurume-area artists (e.g., The Checkers) and a mechanical doll setup pops out. The monument honors local Kurume legend Tanaka Hisashige, an inventor during the Edo and Meiji periods who has been called the “Thomas Edison of the Orient”.










Off to the side a bit is another monument, dedicated to another local Kurume legend and the world’s largest tiremaker: Bridgestone. “Bridgestone” is the character-by-character translation of the founder’s name, 石橋 “Ishibashi”. 










Notice about postponed ceremonies to celebrate the Shinkansen opening.










East-west public passage inside the station. Lots of flowers inside, likely brought in for the festivities that never materialized.


----------



## quashlo

*Final segment of Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route opens: Part 8 (Kurume)*

Another set:
_Source: http://chikugogawa.blog25.fc2.com/_

A small monument with a _rāmen cart_. Kurume is the birthplace of _tonkotsu rāmen_.










_Tsubame_ stopped at the station.










_Sakura_ passing the station.




























Some zoom shots from atop Asahiyama Park (2011.04.09).
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/d6028/_

An N700 series unit has crossed the Chikugo River, bound for Shin-Tosu.










An 800 series unit heading for Kurume, just across the river.










To be continued…


----------



## quashlo

As a bit of an aside, the CMs produced by JR Kyūshū to celebrate the opening of the Shinkansen—especially the “All-Kyūshū Wave” CM—seem to be enjoying new popularity now, as the theme of the series (unity) is particularly apt following the events in northeast Japan.

Here’s all the full-length spots for each station strung together in one 24-minute long video.
Crazy to think how many people came out for this…


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> The support bracing looks quite thin and elegant, an aesthetic improvement over similar designs in recent memory (e.g., Asahikawa Station).


In Asahikawa's defense, I don't think Shin-Tosu has to deal with massive snowfall...


----------



## chornedsnorkack

*Frequency*

How many trains daily travel between Kagoshima and Hakata (thus not counting trains terminating in Kumamoto etc.)?

How many trains daily travel between Kagoshima and Osaka?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> How many trains daily travel between Kagoshima and Hakata (thus not counting trains terminating in Kumamoto etc.)?


Not counting special trains, I count 34 in the down direction towards Kagoshima. I assume a similar number in the up direction.



> How many trains daily travel between Kagoshima and Osaka?


Sakura: 11 in up/down direction
Mizuho: 3 in down direction
4 in up direction


----------



## chornedsnorkack

quashlo said:


> *Final segment of Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route opens: Part 2*
> 
> Finally getting back to the opening of the Kyūshū Shinkansen. The mood surrounding the extension has mostly been subdued as a result of the disaster in northeastern Japan, and with people less likely to travel, ridership has also taken a hit.


What have the load factors been like at rush hour?


----------



## quashlo

Err… No idea. Not really sure there’s a well-defined “rush hour” either. Here’s what they have released:

Average train capacity utilization for the first month (2011.03.12 to 2011.04.11):


Code:


                          Shin-Ōsaka through-trains    Kyūshū-only trains      
                          =========================  =======================  TOTAL
Section                    Mizuho   Sakura   Total   Mizuho   Sakura   Total  
=========================  ======   ======   =====   ======   ======   =====  =====
Hakata – Kumamoto            58%     65%      63%      43%     23%      32%    41%
Kumamoto – Kagoshima Chūō    35%     45%      42%      40%     19%      33%    37%

Ridership for the first month by section:

Hakata – Kumamoto: 746,000 passengers (24,100 avg. daily); 130% of pre-Shinkansen (2010)
Kumamoto – Kagoshima Chūō: 430,000 (13,900 avg. daily); 155% of pre-Shinkansen (2010)
Source: http://www13.jrkyushu.co.jp/newsrel...a6385f985b5ee75f4925787100277f71?OpenDocument


----------



## quashlo

*Full length of Tōhoku Shinkansen will reopen early, April 30*
http://www.kahoku.co.jp/news/2011/04/20110419t73014.htm



> On April 18, JR East announced that it will reopen the Fukushima – Sendai section of the Tōhoku Shinkansen, currently suspended as a result of the Great East Japan Earthquake, on April 25. The railway will accelerate the original schedule, which had the section reopening on April 27, linking together Tōkyō and Sendai. Around April 30, the full length of the line between Tōkyō and Shin-Aomori is expected to reopen, marking the restoration of a major artery through the Tōhoku region during the holiday period.
> 
> The Ichinoseki – Morioka section will reopen on April 23, while the Sendai – Ichinoseki section—originally scheduled to reopen in early May—will reopen around April 30. The full length of the line will reopen approx. 50 days after the earthquake struck on March 11.
> 
> For the time being, the railway will operate a temporary schedule with a reduced number of trains and slow zones on portions of the line. Together with the opening of the section between Tōkyō and Sendai, the railway will operate special connecting rapid trains between Sendai and Ichinoseki.
> 
> In regards to operations of the new E5 series _Hayabusa_, which had been suspended following the earthquake, JR East spokespersons say that nothing yet has been decided at the moment.
> 
> According to the railway, damage was identified at approx. 1,200 locations on the Tōhoku Shinkansen as a result of the earthquake on March 11. Afterwards, the aftershock on the evening of April 7 resulted in damage at an additional 550 locations. Damage was especially severe on the Fukushima – Morioka section, but as of April 17, approx. 85% of the damage had been repaired.
> 
> While Shinkansen operations in the Tōhoku region had already been restored on the Ichinoseki – Shin-Aomori section following the March 11 earthquake, the April 7 aftershock forced service to be suspended again. Service between Tōkyō and Fukushima was restored on April 12, and service between Morioka and Shin-Aomori was restored on April 13.


ANN news report (2011.04.18):


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

quashlo said:


> Hard to know which I like better: the new Ōsaka Station or the new Hakata Station…


I was in the new Hakata station a few weeks ago. I really liked it. It was probably one of the nicest stations I've been in. I haven't been to the new Osaka one yet though; I'll have to make a trip in the near future. I think in general JR Kyushu has good design and aesthetics.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

I see that the loads of Kyushu Shinkansen mean 8 cars is enough most of day.

Is Kyushu Shinkansen physically passable for 16 car trains? Would it be technically possible for a couple of 16 car trains per day to travel Kyushu Shinkansen, say at rush hours?


----------



## loefet

^^ No, 16 cars train can't go on to the Kyushu Shinkansen (technically they probably could) but all the stations are built for 8 car trains (200 meters in length), which means that half the train would not have a platform for people to get of at...


----------



## quashlo

*JR East airs post-earthquake CM*

JR East recently began airing a new CM following the earthquake and tsunami, with the catchphrase, “Let’s reconnect Japan.”

_“Re-joining rails and reconnecting towns—not a moment wasted.
As a railway, that’s the best we can do, but we have faith that our efforts will help someone, somewhere.”
“Working to reopen the Tōhoku Shinkansen as fast as we can...
Let’s reconnect Japan. JR East."_





_Source: *Sukasen* on YouTube_

I wonder if 10, 15 years from now, we will see something like this, but by JR East:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOeXc_v0Mvk


----------



## chornedsnorkack

quashlo said:


> Sendai – Ichinoseki will reopen around 2011.04.21
> Iwakiri – Rifu will reopen around 2011.04.21
> Ichinoseki – Mizusawa will reopen today (2011.04.15)
> 
> Mizusawa – Morioka is already in service.


Is it all in service now?


----------



## quashlo

Yes.

I kind of covered it in the urban thread focusing on the Sendai area, although I think the news report in there was taken down from YouTube:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76488437&postcount=2406


----------



## quashlo

*Tōhoku Shinkansen service to Sendai restored*

On 2011.04.25, Tōhoku Shinkansen service to Sendai resumed for the first time following the earthquake, securing a critical route connecting Tōkyō and the largest city in the Tōhoku region.

NHK news report (2011.04.25).
There were some hiccups in the afternoon as a result of some sagging catenary on the line between Shin-Shirakawa and Shiroishi–Zaō.





_Source: *popkon12* on YouTube_

At Tōkyō Station on 2011.04.25, in the thick of the service disruption, which lasted all afternoon. However, service was back up and running again at around 6:00 pm.





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_

The next big milestone is tomorrow (2011.04.29), when the full line reopens from Tōkyō to Shin-Aomori (see below).


----------



## quashlo

*Service across full length of Tōhoku Shinkansen to be restored tomorrow*
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...sume-as-8-500-engineers-fix-quake-damage.html



> Katsumi Kishitani worked almost seven weeks straight helping East Japan Railway Co. (9020) repair its busiest bullet-train line after last month’s earthquake. The payoff comes tomorrow when services fully resume for the spring holidays.
> 
> Kishitani, a transport ministry rail director for the earthquake-hit area, has been working 16-hour days and sleeping in his office in Sendai, Miyagi prefecture. JR East, as the railroad is known, deployed 8,500 engineers on its main Tohoku line to fix tracks, bridges and tunnels damaged by the nation’s biggest earthquake, said Satohiko Asakura, a company spokesman.
> 
> “I never imagined something this terrible would happen,” said Kishitani, 45. “We were speechless.”
> 
> The magnitude-9 earthquake damaged 1,200 places --including stations, bridges, tunnels and overheard wires -- on the JR East line, and an aftershock earlier this month damaged 550 more. The world’s largest listed railway operator by sales is completing the repair work two weeks faster than in 2004, when a magnitude- 6.6 temblor derailed cars on the Joetsu high-speed line.
> 
> JR East initially said the aftershock could delay the resumption of service between Tokyo and Shin-Aomori, Japan’s northern-most high-speed train station, until next month, after the Golden Week holidays.
> 
> *Passenger Revenue*
> “The accumulation of knowledge from those two earthquakes has paid off in the speed of our repairs,” Kishitani said.
> 
> The March 11 earthquake and tsunami contributed to the railroad’s biggest ever monthly drop in passenger revenue, it said April 5. The Tokyo-based company booked an extraordinary loss of 58.7 billion yen for the year ended March 31 to cover restoration expenses and recorded a 59 billion-yen drop in sales from the quake, it said yesterday.
> 
> The 117.7 billion yen in costs and lost revenue from the magnitude-9 quake is almost double the 60.2 billion yen the company recorded from a 2004 earthquake in Niigata, Toru Owada, chief financial officer of the railroad, said yesterday.
> 
> “It’s critical to get it up and running,” said Edwin Merner, president of Atlantis Investment Research Corp. in Tokyo, which manages about $3 billion in assets. “The bullet train is very important for business.”
> 
> *More than California, Texas*
> 
> The railroad carried 88 million passengers on its five bullet-train, or Shinkansen, lines in the year ended March 31, 2010. That’s larger than the combined populations of California and Texas.
> 
> By comparison, Amtrak, based in Washington, said it carried 3.2 million passengers on its high-speed Acela Express train and 29 million across its U.S. network in the year ended Sept. 30.
> 
> JR East resumed partial service on the bullet-train line as repairs were completed. It reopened service from Tokyo to Fukushima, where the natural disasters triggered the world’s worst nuclear accident since 1986, earlier this month and extended it to Sendai this week.
> 
> The final leg opening tomorrow will allow passengers to ride all 714 kilometers (444 miles) between Tokyo and Shin- Aomori, as well as access the intersecting Akita bullet-train line.
> 
> “They are faster in implementation because everyone is committed to delivery,” said Euan Low, a director at engineering and management consultant Mott MacDonald Group Ltd. “The rigor of the engineers and depth of understanding is amazing.”
> 
> *’Vital to Community’*
> The full service coincides with the first of four national holidays in Golden Week, one of the nation’s busiest vacation times. A total of 1.5 million people used the Tohoku line during last year’s holiday period, according to company figures.
> 
> “Restoring the train and Shinkansen network in the quake area is vital to the community,” said Akihiro Ohata, Japan’s transport minister. “Repairing railways and ports is indispensable to safeguarding employment in the area.”
> 
> Sendai’s airport, which was engulfed by the tsunami, started commercial flights April 13 after Japan’s Self-Defense Forces and the U.S. military helped clear uprooted trees, houses and about 5,000 vehicles thrown about by rushing water. The main highway north opened to regular traffic last month.
> 
> JR East also may have benefited from additional investments in safety, including reinforcing structures against earthquakes. The railway targeted safety spending of 17.4 billion yen for the year ended March 31, a 56 percent increase from fiscal 2004.
> 
> *23 Percent Decline*
> On March 11, a network of 97 earthquake detectors registered the temblor and triggered an automatic shutdown of bullet trains about 15 seconds before the quake hit the tracks, Asakura said. Automatic brakes stopped the 27 trains operating with no fatalities, he said.
> 
> The measures didn’t prevent a decline in JR East shares, which are down 23 percent since March 10, the day before the earthquake. The company had a net loss of 61.4 billion yen ($750 million) in the three months ended March 31, its biggest quarterly loss in at least nine years.
> 
> Masayuki Kubota, a fund manager at Daiwa SB Investments Ltd. in Tokyo, said the damage will have a “temporary effect” on the company.
> 
> “The real-estate business is their most promising growth area,” said Kubota, who oversees the equivalent of $1.9 billion in assets, including JR East shares. “In Japan, land prices are highest in front of railway stations, and so they have the most valuable land all over Japan.”
> 
> The nation’s other bullet-train operators -- Central Japan Railway Co., West Japan Railway Co. and Kyushu Railway Co. --did not suffer any major damages from the earthquake.
> 
> The earthquake struck six days after JR East started a new 300 kilometer-an-hour (186 mile-per-hour) bullet-train service between Tokyo and Shin-Aomori station. The company ran a new advertising campaign to draw people to the area after cutting travel time from Tokyo to 3 hours and 10 minutes.
> 
> “I’m waiting for the bullet train line to reopen,” said Fumio Nakata, 38, a Tokyo office worker from Aomori prefecture. “I want to use it to return to my hometown. It’ll be a relief once it’s running again as I’ll know I can visit my family anytime.”


Service on the full line will be restored 49 days after the earthquake, “reconnecting” Japan from Aomori to Kagoshima by Shinkansen. The last forecast pegged the date at 2011.04.30, but they were able to accelerate the schedule and squeeze an extra day out, and that date was already a revised forecast from the “early May” prediction immediately following the large aftershock on 2011.04.07.

The reopening is good timing for the Golden Week holiday period and should help people get home or go on vacation. It will also help ease the big revenue hit JR East is taking from the good 6-7 weeks the line has been down (as well as the revenue hit to Aomori and the Tōhoku region, which had been banking heavily on the Shinkansen service, including the _Hayabusa_).

For the immediate timeframe, they will still be running a slightly reduced schedule and at slower speeds. Departures out of Tōkyō will be ~86% of the regular schedule, and the travel time between Tōkyō and Shin-Aomori will be 4 hours, 5 minutes or longer—about an hour longer than normally. They will also be running the _Hayabusa_ E5 series trains (one roundtrip each Tōkyō – Sendai and Tōkyō – Shin-Aomori), although at reduced speeds just like the other trains.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

quashlo said:


> *Service across full length of Tōhoku Shinkansen to be restored tomorrow*
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...sume-as-8-500-engineers-fix-quake-damage.html
> 
> 
> 
> Service on the full line will be restored 49 days after the earthquake, “reconnecting” Japan from Aomori to Kagoshima by Shinkansen.


What "re"connection?
They have never been connected!


quashlo said:


> For the immediate timeframe, they will still be running a slightly reduced schedule and at slower speeds. Departures out of Tōkyō will be ~86% of the regular schedule, and the travel time between Tōkyō and Shin-Aomori will be 4 hours, 5 minutes or longer—about an hour longer than normally. They will also be running the _Hayabusa_ E5 series trains (one roundtrip each Tōkyō – Sendai and Tōkyō – Shin-Aomori), although at reduced speeds just like the other trains.


What shall be the full trip time between Kagoshima and Aomori, including waiting time for two connections (one in Tokyo station, and one somewhere between Osaka and Fukuoka)?


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

chornedsnorkack said:


> What shall be the full trip time between Kagoshima and Aomori, including waiting time for two connections (one in Tokyo station, and one somewhere between Osaka and Fukuoka)?


I did a query on jorudan.co.jp departing Kagoshima-Chuo at 7:58 AM today. A Mizuho train would arrive at Shin-Kobe at 11:30 AM. A Nozomi would depart at 11:38 AM and arrive in Tokyo at 2:30 PM. Last, a Hayate would depart Tokyo at 2:56 PM and arrive at Shin-Aomori at 7:28 PM. It looks like it would take 11 hours 30 minutes and ￥42,110. If you play around on the various time-table websites perhaps you could find a faster journey.


----------



## 2co2co

I'm riding from Sendai to Tokyo on May 3rd in the morning. I hope they won't have any problems, and that aftershocks won't strike again


----------



## quashlo

chornedsnorkack said:


> What "re"connection?
> They have never been connected!


Officially you are correct, but the earthquake struck the day before they were supposed to be connected.

My use of "reconnect" is a reference to the JR East CM, whose slogan I prefer to translate as "*re*connect" and not just "connect"... The English copy sounds better as "Let's reconnect Japan" rather than the literal translation of the Japanese ("Let's connect Japan") and fits better with the overall theme of recovery after disaster.


----------



## quashlo

*Final segment of Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route opens: Part 9*

Some recent photos of the line to serve as a short interlude to the station tours:
_Source: http://ameblo.jp/maimai24/_

Between Kagoshima Chūō and Sendai:










Between Sendai and Izumi:





































At Izumi Station:


----------



## quashlo

*Final segment of Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route opens: Part 10*

Between Izumi and Shin-Minamata:


----------



## quashlo

*Final segment of Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route opens: Part 11*

A couple more shots against the backdrop of the Yatsushiro Sea… Perhaps the best place to shoot photos along the new line.
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/shinkansenwotorou5963/_


----------



## quashlo

*Cherry blossoms on the Yamagata Shinkansen*























































_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/shinkansenwotorou5963/_


----------



## quashlo

*Full length of Tōhoku Shinkansen reopens; E5 series Hayabusa returns*

On 2011.04.29, 49 days after the earthquake, the Sendai – Ichinoseki section of the Tōhoku Shinkansen was reopened, and service across the full length of the Tōhoku Shinkansen from Tōkyō to Shin-Aomori was restored. It also marked the completion of a Shinkansen network from Shin-Aomori all the way down to Kagoshima Chūō—the earthquake struck the day before this milestone was originally scheduled to be achieved.

Service was also restored just in time for Golden Week to serve passengers going home or on vacations for the holidays. 

ANN news report (2011.04.29):
Morning was largely 100% loads, although there were some seats available in the afternoon. They will be running 90% of the regular schedule, with slow zones on certain sections.






With the reopening of the full length of the line, E5 series _Hayabusa_ also made a return to service. The E5’s debut was cut short when the earthquake struck on only the 7th day of _Hayabusa_ service. Even now, the trains are still restricted to lower speeds due to safety, but hopefully they’ll be back running at normal speeds soon.

_Hayabusa 501_ at Sendai, bound for Shin-Aomori.
Trains sported the special decals for「 がんばろう日本！がんばろう東北！」(“Don’t give up, Japan! Don’t give up, Tōhoku!”) and 「つながろう、日本。」 (“Let’s reconnect Japan.”). Japanese train operators rarely use horns unless absolutely needed, so perhaps this was more than a simple warning to some railfan getting too close to the tracks…





_Source: *asahicom* on YouTube_

Unit U2 as _Hayabusa 502_ (for Tōkyō) and _Hayabusa 501_ (for Shin-Aomori) at Ōmiya Station:





_Source: *tobu2181* on YouTube_

Unit U2 as _Hayabusa 502_, at Sendai Station:





_Source: *ayokoi* on YouTube_

Lots of press people and railfans greeted the first E5 to return to Tōkyō Station, _Hayabusa 501_:





_Source: *tiyodalain* on YouTube_

_Hayabusa 506_ bound for Tōkyō at Morioka Station:





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Final segment of Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route opens: Part 12 (Chikugo Funagoya)*

Continuing our station tours with Chikugo Funagoya (Chikugo City, Fukuoka Prefecture).
This station is situated next to Chikugo Regional Park and is a connecting station with _zairaisen_ (Kagoshima Main Line) trains.

First set:
_Source: http://umebar.exblog.jp/_



















Like Kurume, Chikugo Funagoya has a mechanical clock featuring various local mascot characters that pop out every half-hour.



















On the other side of the station plaza is the _zairaisen_ station, which was relocated here to connect to the Shinkansen station from the original site (Funagoya Station), located about 500 m to the north.










Waiting room.
The glass panes in the door feature silhouette images of wildlife and nature in recognition of the station’s location next to Chikugo Regional Park.



















Closer look at the _zairaisen_ station:
_Source: http://oimosany.exblog.jp/_

Bus section of the station plaza










Entrance to the _zairaisen_ station


----------



## quashlo

*Final segment of Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route opens: Part 13 (Chikugo Funagoya)*

_Zairaisen_ platforms:
_Source: *japanomad* on Flickr_



_Zairaisen_ station is a simple two-track station with platform bridge.





Returning to the Shinkansen station:
_Source: http://minkara.carview.co.jp/userid/456327/blog/_

For the tourists and visitors…










The station plaza is also home to a wooden boat exhibit prepared by Chikugo City. During the Edo Period, these small wooden boats traveled up and down the Yabe River carrying rock and stone. There was a small boat shed (_funagoya_) that housed the boats near what is now Oshima, Chikugo City, eventually giving its name to the entire area and the nearby Funagoya Onsen hot springs.










Rotary island inside the station plaza










Another set:
_Source: http://ameblo.jp/konfami-07/_

The area beneath the aerial structure is used a simple plaza / waiting area.










East side of the station










The theme of Chikugo Funagoya is “station inside a park”, so there’s not really much outside the station. Tracks at right lead to Shin-Ōmuta.



















Moving back inside the station…










Shinkansen faregates



















Tourist information center


----------



## quashlo

*Final segment of Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route opens: Part 14 (Chikugo Funagoya)*

From the second floor, you get a good view of the area outside. This is the east side of the station










Up to platform level…



















Chikugo Funagoya is a three-track station, allowing for passing in the southbound (for Kumamoto, Kagoshima Chūō) direction.










Looking down at the _zairaisen_ platforms










Shots of the trains on opening day:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/norimiyahara/_

The approaches into the station are curved, making it a good spot to take photos.










N700 and 800 series meet




























Lots of locals came out on opening day to see the new station and trains.










From the Yabe River:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/norimiyahara/_

I’m growing fond of the yellow and brown paint scheme on the station…
Matches well with the open fields outside the station and the flowers in bloom along the riverbank.










Since this is a mostly rural area, the soundwalls are shorter, offering a slightly better view of trains than at other locations along the line.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

quashlo said:


> Officially you are correct, but the earthquake struck the day before they were supposed to be connected.


What shall be the next wheeled Shinkansen route to open for scheduled traffic?

Hokkaido Shinkansen between Aomori and Shin-Hakodate?
Hokuriku Shinkansen between Nagano and Toyama?
Kyushu Shinkansen branch between Shin-Tosu and Nagasaki?


----------



## SamuraiBlue

chornedsnorkack said:


> What shall be the next wheeled Shinkansen route to open for scheduled traffic?
> 
> Hokkaido Shinkansen between Aomori and Shin-Hakodate?
> Hokuriku Shinkansen between Nagano and Toyama?
> Kyushu Shinkansen branch between Shin-Tosu and Nagasaki?


Hokuriku Shinkansen for sure. It is already under construction with inauguration scheduled for 2014.
Hokkaido shinkansen sometime around 2015 but there is still difficulties needed to be cleared on regulation for usage of Seikan tunnel.

Nagasaki route, who knows......


----------



## dumbfword

So last part of Hokuriku shinkansen, the Hokkaido, and Chuo seem like the last major Shinkansen projects planned?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

dumbfword said:


> So last part of Hokuriku shinkansen, the Hokkaido, and Chuo seem like the last major Shinkansen projects planned?


Yes, and the aforementioned Nagasaki route (possibly a mini shinkansen route), at least in most of our lifetimes.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

k.k.jetcar said:


> Yes, and the aforementioned Nagasaki route (possibly a mini shinkansen route), at least in most of our lifetimes.


I am hoping for a transition project for the Sanyo Route from wheel on rail technology to maglev some time around 2050~2060.
It will connect Tokyo - Fukuoka within 3 hours and Tokyo - Hiroshima within 2 hours.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

SamuraiBlue said:


> Hokuriku Shinkansen for sure. It is already under construction with inauguration scheduled for 2014.


Does it mean that the next Shinkansen to be inaugurated shall be the extension of Chuo Shinkansen from 18 km to 43 km, in 2013?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

chornedsnorkack said:


> Does it mean that the next Shinkansen to be inaugurated shall be the extension of Chuo Shinkansen from 18 km to 43 km, in 2013?


What you describe are _test rides_ by paying customers along a portion of track, not a true regular revenue service connecting cities. The latter will be the case with the Hokuriku Shinkansen (essentially an extension of the Nagano Shinkansen).


----------



## chornedsnorkack

SamuraiBlue said:


> Hokuriku Shinkansen for sure. It is already under construction with inauguration scheduled for 2014.


When is okuriku Shinkansen due to be extended from Toyama to Kanazawa?


----------



## PiotrG

End of FY2014, so probably spring 2015.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

k.k.jetcar said:


> What you describe are _test rides_ by paying customers along a portion of track, not a true regular revenue service connecting cities.


Shall Chuo Shinkansen have regular revenue service after reaching Sagamihara and Kofu?


----------



## dumbfword

chornedsnorkack said:


> Shall Chuo Shinkansen have regular revenue service after reaching Sagamihara and Kofu?


I highly doubt it. Nagoya is the goal.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

dumbfword said:


> I highly doubt it. Nagoya is the goal.


Actually it is under consideration since JR Central wants to showcase the technology to the world as soon as possible so it can be marketed in the global market not as a test model but a full fledged commercial model with an actual route.
They set 2020 as their target if they decide to proceed.


----------



## quashlo

*JICA to begin feasibility studies for Vietnam HSR in May*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/category...39790E3E2E2E2;at=DGXZZO0195570008122009000000



> The project to construct a north-south high-speed railway in Vietnam using Japan’s Shinkansen technology is about to take off again. In late May, the first real feasibility study for the project will begin with help from Japan. The Vietnamese government plans to finalize the details of the project while examining the progress on the study. If the Vietnamese Parliament approves the plan, the project would move forward.
> 
> The north-south high-speed railway is one of Vietnam’s three major national projects, with a total project cost of $56 billion. The railway would connect the capital Hanoi with the commercial metropolis of southern Vietnam, Ho Chi Minh City—a distance of 1,560 km—in five and a half hours. Currently, conventional trains take over 30 hours to make the journey. The Vietnamese government had been aiming for a phased implementation starting in 2020, but in June 2010, the Parliament voted down an implementation plan for the project, citing various problems including financial feasibility. Government officials were asked to revise the plan.
> 
> The feasibility study will focus on the sections to be constructed first: Hanoi – Vinh (282 km) in northern Vietnam and Ho Chi Ming – Nha Trang (382 km) in southern Vietnam. The study will take two years, with the costs being borne by the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) as a technological cooperation project. The cost of the study is estimated at around ¥400 million. Several Japanese consultancy firms will form a joint venture to hammer out the scope of the project, with the expectation that Shinkansen technology would be used. JICA will make a formal decision on the JV on May 6.
> 
> After examining the contents of the feasibility study, the Vietnamese government plans on resubmitting a revised plan for the project to the Parliament. As Vietnam is aiming to become an industrialized nation by 2020, there is a possibility that the government may push for approval of the project within Parliament before completion of the feasibility study.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central receives Vietnam railway personnel for training on Shinkansen operations*
http://english.vovnews.vn/Home/Japan-helps-in-express-rail-personnel-training/20114/126178.vov



> The Vietnam Railway Corporation is to send four workers to the Central Japan Railway company, JR Tokai, for training in signalling and handling carriages.
> 
> The training was made clear in a memorandum of understanding on personnel training for 2011 signed recently by the two companies.
> 
> The national strategy for railway development up to 2020 with a vision for 2050 requires a greater effort to bring into operation some transnational express rail sections.
> 
> However, Vietnam, a developing country, is facing numerous difficulties in implementing a high technology project such as automation and electrification. This has posed a big challenge to the rail sector along with the need for huge investment, which is hard to mobilise.
> 
> To help Vietnam address the problem, Japan has trained 14 rail workers in express rail technology over the past two years. In addition, the world’s third largest economy has offered a joint research programme on designing two express rail stretches, one from Hanoi to Vinh, capital city of the central province of Nghe An, and the other from Ho Chi Minh City to the beach resort in Nha Trang city in the southcentral coastal province of Khanh Hoa.
> 
> In an official letter sent to the Vietnamese Ministry of Planning and Investment in November, 2010, Japan offered to add the joint research programme to its aid list in the 2010 fiscal year. In an official letter to the Japanese embassy, Vietnam has agreed to accept this additional technical aid.


----------



## quashlo

*Final segment of Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route opens: Part 15 (Shin-Ōmuta)*

This is an all-new station serving Ōmuta City, built bypassing central Ōmuta. There is no connection to _zairaisen_, as the central station for Ōmuta City, Ōmuta Station—served by the Kagoshima Main Line and the Nishitetsu Tenjin–Ōmuta Line (a private railway line)—is about 10 km away. The closest existing stations are Yoshino on the Kagoshima Main Line and Kuranaga on the Tenjin–Ōmuta Line, but these are about 3 km west of the Shinkansen station.

First, some shots of the exterior (2011.04.09):
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/s442695/_

West side



















East side




























Closer up (2011.03.13):
_Source: http://ameblo.jp/kiyokyu/_

Station plaza, west side










A statue of Dan Takuma stands outside the station, a local historical figure who constructed Miike Port and was engineer for the Miike coal mine, eventually becoming chairman of the Mitsui _zaibatsu_.










Still not much to see outside but some neatly organized lots for sale. The typical land readjustment process takes the (usually) privately-held land outside the station, often in less-than-ideal orientations or shapes, and reorganizes them to suit the eventual goal (in this case, a station-side development), at the same time building the necessary infrastructure (roads, etc.).


----------



## quashlo

*Final segment of Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route opens: Part 16 (Shin-Ōmuta)*

Another, more comprehensive set:
_Source: http://gogo37572549.at.webry.info/_

Typical traffic is about 1-2 tph per direction.



















Heading back down to ground level…










Mezzanine level










Mural showcasing Daijayama, a local festival in Ōmuta



















Personally not a big fan of JR Kyūshū’s solid-blue signage, but it is simple and easy to understand.










East Exit










Looking north in the direction of Chikugo Funagoya










East Exit plaza



















Two lines on the left are the existing rail lines: Nishitetsu Tenjin–Ōmuta Line (left) and JR Kagoshima Main Line (right).


----------



## quashlo

*Final segment of Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route opens: Part 17 (Shin-Ōmuta)*

West Exit



















Lots of taxis lined up










Returning to the faregates










Waiting room










Good to see wood returning in force for use in station design










Sightseeing pamphlets


----------



## quashlo

*Final segment of Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route opens: Part 18 (Shin-Tamana)*

Next, another Shinkansen-only station, Shin-Tamana Station (Tamana City, Kumamoto Prefecture). The station is located near the Kikuchi River, about 3-4 km away from the existing Tamana Station on the JR Kagoshima Main Line.

First, an overview:
_Source: http://gogo37572549.at.webry.info/_

This set starts at Shin-Ōmuta Station.
A one-station ride in non-reserved seats from Shin-Ōmuta to Shin-Tamana (21 km) costs ¥1280.
In block letters at top is “SUPER EXPRESS,” which has traditionally been used as a translation for Shinkansen (more specifically, the Japanese “超特急” _chō-tokkyū_).










Through the faregates…










To Platform 12, for Kumamoto and Kagoshima Chūō.










Waiting room on the platform










800 series arrives on the inbound platform










Pretty nice for non-reserved seats…
The journey is a mere eight minutes, though, and through mostly tunnels.










After we get off at Shin-Tamana, our _Tsubame_ departs for Kagoshima Chūō.










Similar to Shin-Ōmuta, there’s only about 1-2 trains per hour per direction.










Down to ground level…










Looking out the window from the stairwell.
This is looking north. The immediate vicinity of the station is mostly farmland, but about 1.5 km away to the southwest is the edge of central Tamana City.



















Pretty small array at this location (only three gates). Given the ridership to be expected at a local station of this type, with limited service and without any connection to existing lines, probably a reasonable amount.










Tourist information center


----------



## quashlo

*Final segment of Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route opens: Part 19 (Shin-Tamana)*

Moving to the North Exit…
Looks like they put some small stained glass installations here, perhaps a mini-Kurume. 










Looking north again…










Station exterior from the North Exit










For tourists, this is the station for Tabaruzaka (part of a prefectural parkland) and Kikuchi Gorge.










Looking northwest in the Shin-Ōmuta direction










Southeast towards Kumamoto










Moving to the South Exit…










Another transit plaza










Red-and-white dotted line is the Shinkansen, while the black-and-white dotted line is the Kagoshima Main Line. The red circle is Tamana Onsen (hot springs).










To the right is the tourist information center, Tama-Lala.










Time to head back to Shin-Ōmuta…


----------



## quashlo

*Final segment of Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route opens: Part 20 (Shin-Tamana)*

Set 2:
_Source: http://ameblo.jp/sa-h16/_

Exterior appears simple, but it’s got some interesting details.














































Set 3:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/banybogy/_





































Lots of wood here, too.










Looking northwest towards the Hakata direction


----------



## quashlo

*Final segment of Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route opens: Part 21 (Shin-Tamana)*

Kumamoto direction




























Now, some zoom shots with the broccolini in bloom:
_Source: http://mindphoto.blog.fc2.com/_














































Final set:
_Source: http://yaplog.jp/mamesiba33/_



















Goes to show that high-speed rail aerial structures don’t necessarily clash aesthetically with nature or agriculture…


----------



## foxmulder

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing..


----------



## pi_malejana

i'm sorry but what does "shin" mean?? 

:cheers:


----------



## Sopomon

pi_malejana said:


> i'm sorry but what does "shin" mean??
> 
> :cheers:


It means new


----------



## 2co2co

Sendai station, May 3rd


----------



## quashlo

*Cherry blossoms and trains*

Kyūshū-area railways:





_Source: *kirin0825* on YouTube_

On the Ōigawa Railway, a C56 steam locomotive.
_Source: *rokutetsu* on YouTube_

Part 1 (2011.04.09):






Part 2 (2011.04.10):






Itabu Station on the Kominato Railway:





_Source: *MartinXA22* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

2co2co said:


> ...


Thanks. Didn't know they were still working on Sendai Station.


----------



## quashlo

pi_malejana said:


> i'm sorry but what does "shin" mean??


Means "new".

For the most part, the Shinkansen is brought into the city whenever possible, but in some cases, this is just not practical, and the Shinkansen station must be built in a separate location from the conventional line station.

For these cases, "shin-" is just part of the de facto naming convention. Think Shin-Yokohama (vs. Yokohama), Shin-Ōsaka (vs. Ōsaka), or Shin-Kōbe (vs. Sannomiya), or more recently, Shin-Aomori (vs. Aomori).


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

quashlo said:


> *JICA to begin feasibility studies for Vietnam HSR in May*
> http://www.nikkei.com/news/category...39790E3E2E2E2;at=DGXZZO0195570008122009000000


I hope I'm not getting to off topic...but I was always wondered why the Japanese want to build this North-South Vietnam line. I think they want it more than the Vietnamese. The line will cost more that the value of Vietnam's yearly GDP. And I have a feeling that the Chinese can build this line cheaper and with more financial assistance than the Japanese. I'm guessing it's all politics; with China rising, Japan is fighting for influence in Asia where ever it can get it, especially in SE Asia and India. 

Speaking of India, I think that's the next place Japanese firms should be fighting for contracts. It's too bad the Indians don't have rail ambitions like the Chinese. It's also too bad all the technology Japan sold to the Chinese has been reversed engineered and copied; now the booming business foreign rail companies had there will soon dry up.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
Yes, it's partly influence, but also makes good economic sense- the domestic Japanese market for railway rolling stock is shrinking, and the opportunities for growth are all abroad. Vietnam is seen as friendly to Japanese investment, as the Vietnamese have no great love for China- just look at history, and current events (i.e. Paracel Islands)

Japan *is* involved in railway projects in India, and will certainly be in line to build an HSR line there, should the opportunity arise. It is just that India is a bit behind China in economic development, and will require more time and patience.


----------



## riles28

I think the work in sendai station is to reconstruct the sturcture due to earthquake damage last March 11 devastated quake i remember in news said theres a damage in the deck section of the staion.


----------



## Substructure

Just found that. Maglev speed at half the cost ?



> *Japanese Researchers Test Flying Trains*
> 
> Ground-Effect Robot Could Be Key To Future High-Speed Trains


----------



## Blackraven

The ultimate plan was to take bullet trains are far up north as possible into Hokkaido (eventually as far as Sapporo)

After Sapporo though, well I don't if that marks the end. Quashlo, what do you think?

In 100-200 years from now, I suppose that it would be time to go cross-country. From the south-west end, you will see a link to South Korea.

Then from the Northern end, a link from the Northern most point of Japan (i.e. the most up north area in Hokkaido) to Sakhalin then into Russian territory.

Then possibly, by year 3000 (if planet Earth is still around), a link between the Japanese mainland and Okinawa  :lol:


----------



## coth

There are ideas to connect Sakhalin to Hokkaido, but it cannot be done by Russia alone, as it too expensive.

There are also ideas to connect Sakhalin to continent. Tunnel construction was abandoned in 1950's. Currently there are 3 ideas with no specific plans
- 12km tunnel
- a large dam that will make Far East Maritime climate more warmer (Vladivostok has very similar climate to Moscow, Sapporo and Chicago)
- 7km bridge


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> After Sapporo though, well I don't if that marks the end.


There have been concepts of an eventual shinkansen line to Asahikawa (and even to eastern Hokkaido). However, the reality is that these markets show little promise. The Sapporo-Tokyo air corridor is one of the busiest in the world, so there is potential there for competing high speed rail service. However, the Sapporo-Asahikawa rail corridor has few intermediate cities of any size, and less population density than even prefectures in Tohoku. Asahikawa itself is a city of only 350,000, and like the rest of Hokkaido outside of Sapporo and the Hakodate suburbs, is losing population. The current clockface ltd. express service (super kamui) is quite adequate, and some services continue on to Shin-Chitose Airport. However, if there is an actual decision to extend the network out to Asahikawa, it will likely be a mini-shinkansen service, utilizing the current at-grade route converted to 1435mm gauge (or dual gauge).


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

^^ There's a project to develop a variable gauge train that will be able to inter-run between Shinkansen lines and the narrow gauge network.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

When is Hokuriku Shinkansen extension Kanazawa-Fukui due to open?


----------



## PiotrG

^^
construction hasn't started yet, so don't expect completion date...


----------



## chornedsnorkack

k.k.jetcar said:


> ^^
> Vietnam is seen as friendly to Japanese investment, as the Vietnamese have no great love for China- just look at history, and current events (i.e. Paracel Islands)
> 
> Japan *is* involved in railway projects in India, and will certainly be in line to build an HSR line there, should the opportunity arise. It is just that India is a bit behind China in economic development, and will require more time and patience.


But so is Vietnam. And India is bigger.


----------



## quashlo

*New Wakkanai Station building opens: Part 1*

JR Wakkanai Station on the Sōya Main Line in Hokkaidō is widely-known among railfans as the northernmost station in Japan. On 2011.04.03, a new station building opened, replacing the deteriorating older station building. This is a small station, with limited service, and there are only about 120 daily entries (2008).

Old station building (2009.09). The boarded-off section outside the station is now occupied by the new station building, part of the Wakkanai Station Redevelopment Project.









_Source: Wikipedia_

New station building









_Source: http://1-2-no-3.cocolog-nifty.com/himajin/_

First, some pictures of the old station building on the night of its last day (2011.04.02):
_Source: http://blog.livedoor.jp/sarorunkamuy1981/_

Lobby area










Waiting room, where locals and railfans were gathered to see a small piece of railroad history for the last time. As a result, the station seemed a little busier than usual.










There was a small exhibit on display in the waiting room in commemoration of the last days of the old station building.










Destination plates










Whistles used on steam locomotives










Special signage and other items










The old JNR schedule at the station for the now-abandoned 148.9 km Tenpoku Line between Otoineppu and Wakkanai.










With the closure of the old station building, this standing _soba_ noodle shop also closed. Apparently they were very busy their last day, probably from all the railfans and visitors who wanted to have one last meal at the shop. After 5:00 pm, they began offering free _soba_ noodles.


----------



## quashlo

*New Wakkanai Station building opens: Part 2*

Next, the new station building, in HDR (?).
_Source: *wakkanai097* on Flickr_





With the harsh weather, the doors and heater help keep the inside warm.





16 trains a day (8 arrivals, 8 departures)



The station complex isn’t complete yet. They will now demolish the old station building, build the redevelopment building (which will house a cineplex), and connect it to the new station building. They’ve got a whole bunch of rebar sticking out the sides of the new building which will connect into the redevelopment building. The grand opening is scheduled for next spring.







The new building features accessibility improvements and will eventually include a relocated bus terminal inside.


----------



## quashlo

*New Wakkanai Station building opens: Part 3*

A few videos:

Limited express _Super Sōya 1_ arrives at and departs the station (2010.07.25). Includes a small tour of the old station building. The section of the line north of Asahikawa is unelectrified.





_Source: *m6s24hst* on YouTube_

Sound inside a Kiha 261 _Super Sōya_ limited express leaving Wakkanai, bound for Sapporo.





_Source: *m6s24hst* on YouTube_

A meal at the standing _soba_ shop inside the station:





_Source: *aomonoya* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Japan-Vietnam JV wins bridge repair work for North-South Railway*
http://www.viet-jo.com/news/nikkei/110518043942.html



> Vietnam Railways announced that a joint venture between Japan’s Taisei Corporation (HQ: Shinjuku Ward, Tōkyō) and Mitsui Engineering & Shipbuilding Co., Ltd. (HQ: Chūō Ward, Tōkyō) and Vietnam’s Civil Engineering Construction Corporation No. 1 (CIENCO 1) have won the contract for the first package of railway bridge repair work for the North-South Railway. The May 17 electronic edition of the Vietnam Investment Review reported the news.
> 
> The contract value of the project (first package) is ¥3.972 billion, and the construction will take place over 30 months starting in mid-June. The work involves eight railway bridges and associated construction of approach roads.
> 
> Vietnam Railways is serving as the investment lead for the North-South Railway’s railway bridge repair project, and the total investment will reach 2.471 trillion dong (approx. ¥9.7 billion). Official development assistance (ODA) provided through the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) and funds issued by the Vietnamese government will be used to cover the costs.


----------



## quashlo

*JR West to develop lithium-ion battery railcar*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/headline...DE0EAEAE2E2E4EAE2E3EBE2E7E0E2E3E38698E0E2E2E2



> West Japan Railway Company (JR West) will develop a train running on lithium-ion batteries for practical use by 2020. The railway will first focus efforts with an eye towards operations on un-electrified sections, aiming to begin regular revenue service in the 2020s. The battery trains are expected to consume over ten percent less energy than diesel railcars. East Japan Railway Company (JR East) is also in the process of adapting the technology for practical application, and development of energy-efficient trains is now picking up.
> 
> JR West recently established an internal R&D team, and is aiming to develop a prototype train as early as next fiscal year. The cost of R&D for the train and other details have not yet been determined.
> 
> The train is designed to recharge its internal battery when stopped by drawing power from feeder facilities located near train stations through overhead wires. The train accelerates using the energy stored in the battery, and features a regenerative braking system that returns energy generated by the motors when decelerating to the battery. The railway will investigate the practicality of the technology using batteries from multiple manufacturers, and hopes to develop a working unit for revenue operations by 2020.
> 
> The cost of the lithium-ion batteries is estimated at ¥30 million per train. If mass production of the batteries accelerates, JR West believes the cost of procuring the batteries can be reduced to around one-seventh the current price by around 2020.
> 
> Currently, trains running on diesel engines operate on the railway’s unelectrified track, which comprises almost 40 percent of its network. The railway says replacement with railcars powered by lithium-ion batteries can decrease energy consumption by over ten percent and reduce carbon dioxide emissions and noise.
> 
> A variety of facilities and equipment are needed to operate the trains, and it’s expected that reducing railway companies’ fixed costs will be difficult. If a practical battery-powered train is developed, the railway will be able to reduce the cost of procuring diesel fuel, as well as reduce track maintenance costs through reducing the weight of railcars. If introduction of the trains expands to electrified track sections, not only will the railway will be able to reduce electricity consumption, but JR West president Sasaki Takayuki says, “Overhead and ground equipment for electrified track will become unnecessary.”
> 
> In regards to railcars equipped with lithium-ion batteries, the Railway Technical Research Institute (RTRI) has been developing a battery-powered tram. JR East has also begun test running of its own train, and has already introduced hybrid railcars featuring storage batteries and diesel engines onto the Koumi Line running through Nagano Prefecture.


JR East’s Kiha E200 series DMU, began running on the Koumi Line in 2007 as the world’s first hybrid train in revenue service.





_Source: *AGUIMOVIE* on YouTube_

JR East HB-E300 DMU, the railway’s latest hybrid DMU.





_Source: *nikonikodoradora* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*First E657 series unit for Jōban Line limited express service delivered to JR East*

First set made a three-day trip (2011.05.21 to 2011.05.23) from the Hitachi plant in Kudamatsu City (Yamaguchi Prefecture) to Katsuta Car Center in Hitachi Naka City (Ibaraki Prefecture). These are scheduled to enter service in spring of next year.

Passing Mukainada Station on the San’yō Main Line (Fuchū Town, Hiroshima Prefecture) (2011.05.21):





_Source: *questhiroden* on YouTube_

At Inazawa Station on the Tōkaidō Main Line (Inazawa City, Aichi Prefecture) (2011.05.22):





_Source: *wisteriaforest2001* on YouTube_

At Okazaki, Gamagōri, and Toyohashi Stations on the Tōkaidō Main Line in Aichi Prefecture (2011.05.22):





_Source: *8649maro* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Kanazawa City selects design for Hokuriku Shinkansen’s Kanazawa Station*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/article/ishikawa/20110519/CK2011051902000140.html



> *Submitting “citizens’ voice” to the JRTT*
> In response to the design alternatives for the Kanazawa Station station building presented by the Japan Railway Construction, Transport and Technology Agency (JRTT), which is constructing the station buildings for the Hokuriku Shinkansen scheduled to open in FY2014, the Shinkansen Station Building Design Working Group composed of Kanazawa City and other members selected on May 18 the alternative designed on the theme of Kanazawa’s waterways and the harmony of tradition and creativity. After receiving the report from the working group, Mayor Yamano Yukiyoshi said he would visit the Ōsaka office of the JRTT and submit the report as the “voice of Kanazawa and it’s citizens.”
> 
> Regarding the station building design, the JRTT submitted three design alternatives to Kanazawa City in late April based on the theme of a station that “allows views of the city and offers comfort to the heart and body.” The three alternatives offer transparency and openness, and allow views of the town and nature from inside the station. Between April 22 and May 13, Kanazawa City and others canvassed citizens’ opinions through Internet homepages and events for Ishikawa Prefecture and neighboring cities and towns. A total of 8,420 responses were received, with the selected design winning the most votes.
> 
> At the May 18 session of the working group (Chairman: Kanazawa Institute of Technology professor Mizuno Ichirō), working group members exchanged opinions based on the public comments received and the station buildings of other prefectures. The winning design expresses the Asano and Sai Rivers and the irrigation waters of Kanazawa through the curved canopy, and harmonizes with the existing “Hospitality Dome”. The exterior is black in color, reminiscent of Kanazawa’s lacquerware, and “will become a distinctive and unique station building.” All members of the working group voted unaminously for the selected design. As supplementary comment, the working group requested that attention be given to ensuring sufficient natural light into the adjacent conventional-line station and that locally-made products and traditional artworks be incorporated into the interior design of the station. The JRTT is aiming to break ground next summer, with completion in FY2013.


The three alternatives:
_Source: http://kanazawa.areablog.jp/blog/_

*Alternative A*
A station reminiscent of the water running through Kanazawa and the harmony of tradition and creativity.










*Alternative B*
A station that blends tradition and modernity and draws from Kanazawa’s urbanscape.










*Alternative C*
A station reminiscent of Kanazawa’s history and the passage of time, and that draws from the Kaga Yūzen tōrō-nagashi.










Alternative A looks really good, although the other two are not bad either. The transparent dome is the “Hospitality Dome”. Both it and the wooden arch monument that looks like two drums are already there.

Cute infomercial on the Hokuriku Shinkansen:





_Source: *Alliance for Construction of the Hokuriku Shinkansen* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Shinkansen trains reduced speed by 30-170 kph before earthquake arrived*
http://mainichi.jp/select/weathernews/news/20110520ddm001040045000c.html



> Analysis by JR East has revealed that the railway’s Shinkansen earthquake early warning system installed along the Pacific Coast of Japan issued an emergency alert 12 to 73 seconds before the strongest shaking in the Great East Japan Earthquake reached the line. At the time, five Tōhoku Shinkansen trains were running inside the affected area at around 270 kph, but power was automatically shut off and emergency brakes applied before shaking of JMA 5- or larger was observed. It’s estimated that trains were able to reduce speed by 30 to 170 kph, safely coming to a complete stop.
> 
> According to JR East, the Mt. Kinka seismograph in Ishinomaki City, Miyagi Prefecture recorded primary waves (S waves) exceeding 120 gals at 2:47:03 pm, relaying data regarding the source location and earthquake size to seismographs at transformer stations along the line. At the time, 18 trains were operating between Tōkyō and Shin-Aomori, with ten trains (in either direction) on the section between Shin-Shirakawa (Fukushima Prefecture) and Ninohe (Iwate Prefecture), where the damage was especially severe. Of these, five were traveling at around 270 kph at the time.
> 
> While there is a time lag of three seconds from the shutdown of power systems to the application of emergency brakes, _Yamabiko 61_—at the time, traveling at 265 kph near Sendai City, which experienced severe shaking—began emergency stop procedures nine seconds before severe shaking arrived, lowering speed by 30 kph or more.
> 
> In addition, _Yamabiko 63_ traveling at 270 kph near Kōriyama City, Fukushima Prefecture applied emergency brakes 70 seconds before severe shaking arrived, reducing speed by about 170 kph. _Hayate 26_, traveling through the inner suburbs of Fukushima Prefecture’s Nihonmatsu City, where ground acceleration reached 690 gals, is estimated to have slowed from 270 kph to around 150-160 kph.
> 
> The largest ground acceleration was observed at the Shin-Arikabe seismograph (Kurihara City, Miyagi Prefecture) between Kurikoma Kōgen Station (Miyagi Prefecture) and Ichinoseki Station (Iwate Prefecture), where the needle topped out at 1278.7 gals. JR East explains, “The first arrivals, the P waves, were weak, and likely not captured by the seismograph. The system successfully detected the S waves before the period of sustained strong shaking arrived.”
> 
> _Operating status of Tōhoku Shinkansen trains at the time of the Great East Japan Earthquake._


----------



## ukiyo

I read the article but I am confused...they knew the earthquake was going to happen before it even happened??? I guess I need to research what "S waves" are.

Anyway amazing technology


----------



## quashlo

It is the same technology used in the earthquake warnings on TV:






The P waves are like the compression waves in a slinky, but the S waves are more like the typical wave you think of (like on a string that you shake). The S waves cause the severe shaking and the damage.

The seismographs detect the P waves generated by the quake and a computer makes projections of the earthquake strength and locations affected based on the data. All this happens before the more damaging effects of the quake, the S (shear) waves, arrive.


----------



## slavonac

I was wondering why is the freight rail so low. Japan seems to me as a very industrial country and a lot of industry requires a lot of freight transport. So, if Japan does not transport the freight with the railway, with way do it transport freight? And, do japanese railways, especially Tokaido line have the capacity of tracks and lines for all the freight coming on their back? Are there any plans to expand the rail freight traffic?

Thank you, in advance, for all your questions!


----------



## Momo1435

Most freight is transported by truck like in most industrialized countries, the change from rail to road the last 50 years is also very similar. But since most of the industrial centers in Japan are on the coast the share of coastal shipping in freight transport is also very high. Raw materials for the industries are shipped from outside Japan directly to the factories in the coastal towns, there's no need to transport them deeper in the country. The same goes for container shipments, it's more efficient to truck a sea container directly to it's destination from the container terminal. 

And although the Tokaido line has enough capacity on most segments of the line, it doesn't have the capacity around the big cities for a big increase in rail freight. Many freight only lines have been converted to passenger lines over the years. JR Freight only owns about 50 kilometers of track, the rest of it's network is shared with the passenger JR Companies.

As a private company JR freight does want to expand it's business of course, it's marketing itself as a reliable partner compared to road transport that is always hindered by road congestion. But since JR Freight is a private company it has to find the funds for new investments on it's own in the private sector. The government is not investing in freight rail infrastructure. I've seen plans for a new freight line between Tokyo and Osaka along a highway, but I don't think that will become reality. In the end of the day there are simply no big structural plans to expand the rail freight in Japan, it's just trying to have some growth in the niche market it already serves.

For the longer distances the coastal shipping is more efficient and for the short distance the road is the best option. Combined there's simply no room for rail transport anymore in Japan. So it doesn't look like rail freight will be growing significantly this decade.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

PiotrG said:


> ^^
> construction hasn't started yet, so don't expect completion date...


The completion date of Chuo Shinkansen, Nagoya-Nara-Osaka, is 2045.

Is the construction of that stretch now in progress?


----------



## PiotrG

> The completion date of Chuo Shinkansen, Nagoya-Nara-Osaka, is 2045.


And will be changed many times or even never will be built.
Policy statements often don't have anything to do with reality. If funding will be provided and construction work will be started, then we can talk about completion date.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

PiotrG said:


> And will be changed many times or even never will be built.
> Policy statements often don't have anything to do with reality. If funding will be provided and construction work will be started, then we can talk about completion date.


This route is completely privately funded by JR Tokai so it all depends on the success of the first leg between Tokyo and Nagoya.

No the construction has not started not even for the first leg excluding the Yamanashi test site that will be incorporated into the route.


----------



## coth

Isn't it currently being extended to 43km?
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/posts/69173585/


----------



## quashlo

Yes, but there is often a distinction made between that extension to 43 km, which is officially being called part of the Yamanashi test line, and the bulk of the work, which is being referred to as the Chūō Shinkansen, and supposed to begin 2014. In the end, however, the Yamanashi test line will just be one part of the Chūō Shinkansen.

Again, the 2027 opening to Nagoya is likely, but I don't think you can take the 2045 opening to Ōsaka as final at all. Since the project is being entirely funded by JR Central, they have a need to spread out the massive cost of the investment to make sure they aren't taking too much of a hit to their accounting books, hence the 2045 date.

Don't be surprised if the public sector later decides to get involved through funding, etc. to accelerate the schedule. There is much discussion in Japan right now about moving that 2045 date forward.


----------



## quashlo

*Hitachi brings train-making back to birthplace*
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/b010c9d0-8704-11e0-92df-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1NZOP1v00



> It is a project that will return rail manufacturing to its birthplace.
> 
> Hitachi, the Japanese company, will today spell out its plans to restore train making to the place that inventive British engineers turned into the cradle of the railways.
> 
> On September 27 1825, the little County Durham town of Shildon earned its place in history.
> 
> The world’s first paying passenger train began its journey there on the Stockton and Darlington railway, pulled by Locomotion No 1, a steam engine assembled beside the track at nearby Heighington Lane by George Stephenson, the railway pioneer.
> 
> Shildon went on to make trains and wagons from 1825 until 1984, when its wagon works closed, with the loss 1,200 jobs.
> 
> Now, the circle of history is turning again. Hitachi Rail Europe has chosen the land beside this track as the site for the first train manufacturing plant to be built in the UK for decades.
> 
> The line itself will have a new role, as a test track and a means of delivering Hitachi’s Super Express Trains to the network.
> 
> The project’s supporters have described the £70m train factory as north-east England’s biggest industrial investment since the region won Nissan’s car plant in 1984 – now a profoundly important £2.7bn investment and the region’s largest private sector employer.
> 
> And today, at a huge supply chain event near the site in Newton Aycliffe, 1,800 people representing more than 1,000 companies will gather to hear about Hitachi Rail Europe’s £4.5bn Intercity Express Programme.
> 
> The company, a wholly owned subsidiary of the Japanese-owned global electronics company, chose Newton Aycliffe from more than 40 UK locations.
> 
> As well as its initial contract to make new electric and bi-mode – diesel and electric – Super Express Trains for the east coast and Great Western main lines, it hopes the £70m plant will help it win other UK work, including Crossrail, and mainland Europe contracts.
> 
> The IEP project, which weathered the change of government and survived, in reduced form, the coalition’s public spending cuts, is a step towards rebalancing the north-east’s vulnerable economy towards private business opportunities.
> 
> The Hitachi scheme’s historic associations resonate outside the local area. Alistair Dormer, chief executive of Agility Trains, the Hitachi/John Laing consortium that won the IEP from the government in March, said this railway history also struck a chord with Hitachi’s Japanese executives. “It certainly helped when we were communicating back to Japan. They do study history. The first loco which ran in Japan was built in Britain.”
> 
> The new trains will replace the diesel Intercity 125s, built in the 1970s and 1980s. Under the IEP, Hitachi will make about 100 trains, comprising 500-600 carriages, and employ 500 people at Newton Aycliffe. Project supporters estimate it could mean 6,000-plus supply chain jobs and have estimated a 48:1 return on the public investment over 20 years.
> 
> Mr Dormer declined to give an estimate of supplier jobs or procurement spend but said Hitachi was keen to build firm, long-term relationships. “The IEP contract is for 30 years. It’s clearly advantageous for suppliers to be as close to us as possible. We are looking for value and quality.”
> 
> He said the north-east’s tradition of manufacturing, its skills base and access to rail, roads and ports all influenced the choice of site. So too did Nissan.
> 
> “We spoke at length to Nissan. They were highly complimentary for the people of the north-east and the skills they have.”
> 
> Newton Aycliffe’s last big Japanese investment, the £315m Fujitsu semiconductor plant opened in 1991, but later produced disappointment when markets turned. But Phil Wilson, Labour MP for Sedgefield, who led the campaign for the Hitachi project, said it was founded on deep local roots. “It’s building on the heritage and the skills base.”
> 
> *Japanese group’s global reach*
> Hitachi, Japan’s fourth biggest company, is a global electronics business, with 360,000 people in its employ worldwide, writes Chris Tighe.
> 
> For the financial year to the end of March, consolidated revenues were $112bn (£69bn).
> 
> Founded in 1910, one of its first products was an electric motor for the mining industry. Subsequent products included electric goods for household use and transformers for industry. In 1924 Hitachi built its first electric locomotive in Japan.
> 
> Delivery of its high-speed “bullet” trains began in 1964. Initially they ran at 210kph but the most recent, the E5 series, built by Hitachi and Kawasaki, will run at 320kph.
> 
> In 1982, Hitachi Europe was established, with its headquarters in Maidenhead. Two years later it set up a plant with GEC in Wales making colour televisions, but this has since closed.
> 
> In 1999, Hitachi Rail Europe opened in London and in 2005 it won the contract to supply 29 trains for the Channel tunnel rail link. These were built in Japan, with 50 per cent UK/European content. Hitachi has a maintenance base for them, employing 100 workers, at Ashford, Kent.
> 
> The company has about 10,000 employees in Europe and is expanding in four strategic sectors: power systems, rail systems, construction machinery and enterprise storage systems.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

Source: Yahoo Japan

JR Hokkaido Super Ōzora #14 caught fire and was completely destroyed in a tunnel on May 27. From what I gather, the fire started when a hole formed in the fuel tank under car 1. The fire spread and consumed all 6 cars of the train, causing it to derail.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central to introduce new N700A series to replace 700 series*
http://jr-central.co.jp/news/release/_pdf/000011465.pdf



> At JR Central, we will introduce as detailed below the new N700A series (N700-1000 series, “A” stands for “Advanced”) as a replacement for the 700 series, using the fruits of research and development efforts since the debut of the N700 series. By switching to N700A series trains, we will realize greater energy conservation.
> 
> *Features of the N700A*
> Realization of further improvements to safe and stable transport
> 
> Equipped with center-radius-bolted brake discs, realizing higher and more stable braking power.
> Equipped with a bogie vibration detection system, permitting constant surveillance of the status of all bogies in order to further improve reliability
> Equipped with a speed regulator, realizing more stable operations in line with the ATC signals.
> Energy conservation through replacement of 700 series
> The N700A series possesses similar energy conservation performance to the N700 series, allowing for a 19% reduction in electricity consumption per train compared to the 700 series.
> 
> *Rollout schedule*
> 
> Six trains in FY2012 and seven trains in FY2013, for a total of 13 trains.
> After the introduction of the N700A, approx. 70 percent of JR Central’s Shinkansen fleet will be N700-type trains.
> *Estimated costs*
> Approx. ¥66 billion (incl. train production cost and cost of spare components


Hot off the presses…

These are rumored to be the new units that will allow for 330 kph operations on the Kyōto – Maibara section of the Tōkaidō Shinkansen and 300 kph elsewhere on the line (280 kph on curves), but the press release is mum on this particular point.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

Video of Super Ozora #14 post accident. This video is more up-to-date than the article I read yesterday.





Source: Youtube


----------



## quashlo

*Free Gauge Train makes appearance in Saijō City*

On 2011.05.30, the Free Gauge Train (FGT), the experimental variable-gauge train being developed by the Japan Railway Construction, Transport and Technology Agency (JRTT) for use on both 1,067 mm conventional and 1,435 mm Shinkansen lines, made a public appearance at Iyo Saijō Station (Saijō City, Ehime Prefecture) on the JR Yosan Line in Shikoku. The train began testing on the Sakaide – Tadotsu section of the Yosan Line in April, and testing will be extended all the way to Niihama in August. Target speed on conventional lines is 130 kph. The technology is specifically envisioned for the Nagasaki Shinkansen, scheduled for completion around 2018.

Ehime Shimbun news report (with video):
http://www.ehime-np.co.jp/news/local/20110530/news20110530559.html

At Iyo Saijō (2011.05.30):





_Source: *ehimeish* on YouTube_


----------



## Silly_Walks

quashlo said:


> *Free Gauge Train makes appearance in Saijō City*
> 
> On 2011.05.30, the Free Gauge Train (FGT), the experimental variable-gauge train being developed by the Japan Railway Construction, Transport and Technology Agency (JRTT) for use on both 1,067 mm conventional and 1,435 mm Shinkansen lines, made a public appearance at Iyo Saijō Station (Saijō City, Ehime Prefecture) on the JR Yosan Line in Shikoku. The train began testing on the Sakaide – Tadotsu section of the Yosan Line in April, and testing will be extended all the way to Niihama in August. Target speed on conventional lines is 130 kph. The technology is specifically envisioned for the Nagasaki Shinkansen, scheduled for completion around 2018.
> 
> Ehime Shimbun news report (with video):
> http://www.ehime-np.co.jp/news/local/20110530/news20110530559.html
> 
> At Iyo Saijō (2011.05.30):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Source: *ehimeish* on YouTube_


So what is the idea behind this? Will they let 130 km/h trains run on Shinkansen lines? Or is it a first step to eventually getting every line to 1435 mm?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> So what is the idea behind this? Will they let 130 km/h trains run on Shinkansen lines? Or is it a first step to eventually getting every line to 1435 mm?


The free gauge train can run at shinkansen speeds on high speed lines, and then run at 130km/h on 1067mm lines. It saves on the expense of converting existing lines to 1435mm (and the need to replace/convert existing rolling stock).


----------



## chornedsnorkack

k.k.jetcar said:


> The free gauge train can run at shinkansen speeds on high speed lines, and then run at 130km/h on 1067mm lines. It saves on the expense of converting existing lines to 1435mm (and the need to replace/convert existing rolling stock).


Shall all 1067 mm lines suitable for 130 km/h traffic by 1067 mm only trains also be suited for 130 km/h traffic by free gauge trains capable of trabelling 260+ km/h on 1435 mm gauge?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

chornedsnorkack said:


> Shall all 1067 mm lines suitable for 130 km/h traffic by 1067 mm only trains also be suited for 130 km/h traffic by free gauge trains capable of trabelling 260+ km/h on 1435 mm gauge?


Yes, because the 130km/h limit is not equipment constrained, but rather due to the requirement that trains be able to stop within a 600m distance, due to grade crossings.


----------



## quashlo

*Free Gauge Train testing*

Some videos of simple test-hauling along curves at JR Shikoku’s Tadotsu Works (2011.05.20). The ballast and tracks look new, so I suspect they recently modified this section of track just for the test.
_Source: *tomisatodamu* on YouTube_











The rest of the videos can be found at this YouTube channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/tomisatodamu

I also found some pics of the inside of the train:
_Source: Yomiuri Shimbun_


----------



## quashlo

*Kintetsu to introduce next-generation tourist limited expresses*
http://www.kintetsu.jp/news/files/20110701tokkyu.pdf



> In coordination with the regular rebuilding of Ise Shrine to take place in 2013, Kintetsu will manufacture new tourist limited express trains, offering a style of train travel that has yet to be seen where riding the train is a pleasure in and of itself. We will roll out the trains in revenue service starting in spring 2013, with the aim of promoting revitalization of the Ise–Shima area, the most important tourism hub along our rail network.
> 
> *Main features*
> 
> All seats are high-grade seats, in three-per-row configuration (*a first for private railways*).
> With a seat pitch of 125 cm, we will offer an expansive seating space (*largest among private railways*).
> Seats will be equipped with electrically-powered legrests, supporting the lower legs (*a first for private railways*).
> The end cars will be high-floor cars with large glass windows, offering spacious views.
> Car No. 3 will be designed as a bilevel car—a Kintetsu trademark—with a second-floor cafeteria space where passengers can enjoy light meals and other refreshments. The first floor will feature group seating, and can be modified for multiple purposes, such as a kids’ room during the summer vacation period.
> In Car No. 4, we will install Japanese-style and Western-style private box seating, allowing families and groups to enjoy their journey (*first for Kintetsu*).
> *Main features of in-train service*
> 
> Special customer service attendants will be on board trains to provide a multitude of services, including selling light snacks and drinks and distributing _oshibori_ (hot towels) and commemorative boarding tickets.
> We will provide specialized food and drinks for the trains, including specially-produced _bentō_ (boxed meals), original confections, and beer and _sake_ produced locally from areas along our rail lines.
> We will manufacture two six-car units for a total of 12 cars, and plan to operate one set from the Ōsaka area and another set from the Nagoya area, both bound for the Ise–Shima area. In addition to the general limited express fee, we also plan to assess a “new tourist limited express surcharge” (temporary name). Details are below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Details of the new tourist limited express*
> Start of revenue service: Spring 2013 (scheduled)
> Service area: Ōsaka / Nagoya to Ise–Shima
> Number of new cars: 12 total (two six-car units)
> Total investment: ¥3.7 billion
> Designer: Yamauchi Rikuhei
> Since 1986, Yamauchi has been involved in the design of Kintetsu’s trademark limited expresses, including the _Urban Liner_, the _Sakura Liner_, and the _Ise–Shima Liner_.
> 
> Recognitions:
> _Urban Liner_: 1989 Blue Ribbon Award and Good Design Award
> _Sakura Liner_: 1991 Good Design Award
> _Ise–Shima Liner_: 1995 Brunel Award​Car formation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nose shape:
> 
> A sharp polyhedron shape composed of six glass panes.
> The glass will reach high up to improve visibility from the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Observation car (Cars No. 1 and No. 6):
> Capacity: 27 pax (each)
> 
> High-level car with large windows offering spacious views.
> Key-controlled lockers will be provided near the entrance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cars No. 2 and No. 5:
> Capacity: 29 passengers (Car No. 2), 30 passengers (Car No. 5)
> 
> Car No. 2 will be equipped with wheelchair-accessible facilities.
> The interior will feature glass overhead racks and glass partition doors, creating an open, airy feeling.
> A powder room will also be established for female passengers.
> 
> Cafeteria car (Car No. 3)
> Capacity: 8 passengers
> 
> Designed as a Kintetsu trademark bilevel car.
> The second floor will feature a cafeteria space where passengers can enjoy light meals.
> The first floor will feature exclusive group seating for eight passengers, and can be used for multiple purposes, such as a kids’ room during the summer vacation period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group seating car (Car No. 4):
> Capacity: 26 passengers
> 
> Comrpised of three six-passenger private boxes and two four-person suites (one Western-style, one Japanese-style).
> Inside the Japanese-style suite, passengers will be able to take off their shows and relax. The suite will feature high-back floor seats, with the seat portion designed to resemble a _hori-gotatsu_ (built-in floor heater) (*a first for Kintetsu*).
> The Western-style suite will feature an L-shaped sofa and table, allowing passengers to relax as if in a living room (*a first for Kintetsu*).
> The suites will be Japan’s largest in terms of space (excluding sleeper cars).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seats:
> 
> Seats will be high-grade, with three seats per row (*a first for private railways*) and a 125 cm seat pitch (*largest among private railways*), about 20 cm more than our existing limited express trains.
> In addition to electrically-powered legrests supporting the lower legs (*a first for private railways*), seats will also feature sliding drop-down tables, electrically-powered reclining, power outlets, and reading lights.
> Ride comfort: All cars will be equipped with yaw dampers.
> Lighting: Through frequent use of LED lighting, we will advance energy efficiency. Cabin ceiling lighting will be designed to allow for changes in color, transforming color depending on the time.
> Entrance: The entrance will be a unique, open design.
> 
> In-train services:
> 
> Exclusive customer service attendants
> Exclusive attendants will be on board trains to provide a multitude of services, including selling light snacks and drinks and distributing _oshibori_ (hot towels) and commemorative boarding tickets.
> Menu of items
> Meals: In addition to light meals such as specially-produced curry and pasta, _bentō_ boxed meals, and a menu that offers seasonal variety, we will also offer specially-produced _bentō_ boxed meals available only on these trains, created by famous Japanese restaurants.
> Drinks: Locally-brewed beers from along our rail network, wine, _sake_, juice, etc.
> Dessers: Confections available only on the train, etc.
> 
> Service using liquid crystal display (LCD) units
> Using liquid crystal display (LCD) units, we will offer train information (e.g., destination) and news, as well as tourism information for areas along our rail network, live video feeds from the front the train, satellite digital broadcasts, and _anime_ video. Footage can be selected at passengers’ pleasure on the first floor of the cafeteria car and in the private boxes or suites.


----------



## quashlo

*Renovated Fuji Yoshida Station opens: Part 1*

One 2011.07.01, a renovated Fuji Yoshida Station on the Fuji Kyūkō (Fuji Express) Line was opened to the public. The station was also renamed to Fuji-san Station (“Mt. Fuji Station”), recognizing the station’s duty as the gateway to Mt. Fuji. You can take the Chūō Rapid Line commuter or intercity trains to Ōtsuki, where you then transfer to the Fuji Kyūkō Line to get to Mt. Fuji. The Fuji Kyūkō Line is also one of the primary access routes to access Fuji-Q Highland, one of Japan’s more famous amusement parks and owned by the same conglomerate that owns the Fuji Kyūkō Line.

Some pictures:
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_

The 7 m tall red _torii_ (shrine gate) that was erected outside the entrance. This particular _torii_ is modeled after the one at the Kitaguchi Hongū Fuji Sengen Shrine, which honors Konohana Sakuhayama-hime, one of the Shintō _kami_ (spirits) of Mt. Fuji. The station renovation was the work of Mitooka Eiji. The large cloth pieces, reminiscent of _noren_ (curtains) typically found outside restaurants or other shops, also feature the new Mt. Fuji-themed logo frequently used by the railway.



















Platforms 2 and 3.
Wood was used in abundance for the canopy, benches, and columns.










Next to the the manned ticket gates, which feature new LCD departure boards, is a new, relocated glass-enclosed waiting room at right. The Fuji Kyūkō Railway is a small local line, although it does see a lot of passengers coming to and from Tōkyō who come on daytrips to Mt. Fuji and Fuji-Q Highland. In fact, there are actually a few direct services to from the Tōkyō area.










To make the station more foreigner- and tourist-friendly, signs are now the standard four-language design (Japanese, English, Simplified Chinese, and Korean). I believe the station numbering is also new, making it somewhat easier for foreigners to get their bearings. The LCD departure boards and ticketing machines in the station concourse had already been programmed for four languages in March. 










The station features a six-floor terminal tenant building, but they added this new rooftop observation deck with tables and bench seating, affording a new view of Mt. Fuji. There’s also renovated shops inside the station concourse and a new food court inside Basement Level 1 of the terminal building.










Commemorative ceremony was attended by Mitooka, the president of Fuji Kyūkō, and alpinist Noguchi Ken. The end of Platforms 2 and 3, which offers a good view of Mt. Fuji, was redesigned to serve double duty as a wooden “viewing deck”. Stopped at the platform is the specially designed _Fuji Tozan Train_ (ex-Keiō 5000 series).


----------



## quashlo

*Renovated Fuji Yoshida Station opens: Part 2*

Video tour of the festivities and the new Fuji-san Station:





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_

Video tour of the special _Fuji Tozan Train_, another design by Mitooka Eiji. At the end, there’s also a tour of the _Thomas the Tank Engine_ train.





_Source: *gie01* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Training to become a Shinkansen operator*

Another cool video I missed recently, from a TV special in the Kansai area about kids’ dream jobs. #10 on the list for boys was being a train operator.  A little bit poor quality, but enjoy!





_Source: *mumuoji* on YouTube_

Digest:

First, the video talks about training. Candidates must have at least two years experience each as a station staffperson and a train conductor before become operator on _zairaisen_ (conventional line) trains. The video follows one JR West operator on a run on the Kansai-area urban network, on the JR Kyōto Line from Ōsaka to Takatsuki. He relieves the first operator at Ōsaka and checks the equipment and the schedule, which is planned down to the second. The dwell time at Ōsaka is only three minutes, and he must complete all his checks before then. After arriving at Takatsuki, he heads to the train crew quarters, which come with their own set of pajamas and an inflating body pillow to wake you up so you don’t miss your train duty.

After two years duty as a _zairaisen_ operator, candidates can apply to become a Shinkansen operator. We follow one candidate at JR West’s Hiroshima office, who did five years on the Hokuriku Line. He takes an on-board examination on a 100 series, where the scenario calls for an equipment failure that requires him to stop the train and repair the equipment, but he bungles things and gets chewed out by the instructor. The training lasts about half a year.

Next, we fellow a veteran 61-year-old Shinkansen operator who has been operating Shinkansen trains for 38 years. He arrives 30 minutes before his departure and changes into uniform, for which there are strict rules regarding belt style, sock length, color, etc. He then sets his pocket watch—his most critical piece of equipment—to the official time before taking an alcohol test and getting the OK. He arrives on the platform three minutes before departure on a _Hikari_ run on the San’yō Shinkansen from Shin-Ōsaka to Okayama (he lives in Okayama, and commutes to Ōsaka by Shinkansen, but drives the train on the way back home).

First thing he does after boarding is place his watch on the dashboard. He departs 7 seconds late. Operators are not allowed to use the restroom or bring food or drink into the cab. He arrives at Okayama 2 seconds early. After the passengers alight, he takes the train back to the yard. He then talks about his most memorable experience as a Shinkansen operator, which was being at the helm of the final 0 series run on 2008.12.14.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> *Kintetsu to introduce next-generation tourist limited expresses*


So, basically similar in concept to the resort expresses run by JR East on scenic lines, with some JR Kyushu touches as well.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

quashlo said:


> *Renovated Fuji Yoshida Station opens*


I saw this poster in Yokohama station:










I like this poster and judging from the pics quashlo posted, I like the new station as well.


----------



## quashlo

*Secondhand coaches to enter service in Malaysia in October*
http://www.bernama.com.my/bernama/v5/newsbusiness.php?id=602650



> KUALA LUMPUR, July 20 (Bernama) -- Keretapi Tanah Melayu Bhd (KTMB) expects rail passengers and travellers to increase following the deployment of 14 used coaches from Japan in early October.
> 
> Its manager for rolling stock maintenance, Mahadi Aripin, said the coaches were still in very good condition and therefore, KTMB would not incur any expenses to refurbish the interior.
> 
> "For this donation project, KTMB only bears the cost of sea transportation of the coaches," he told reporters at the Japanese ambassador's residence here Wednesday.
> 
> He said the coaches would still have to be modified due to differences in technical standards between the Malaysian and Japanese rail systems but the total cost would be much lower as compared to buying new rolling stock of additional passenger coaches.
> 
> KTMB took delivery the train coaches donated by Japanese railway companies, Kyushu Railway Company and West Japan Railway Company, in December last year.
> 
> To ensure smooth operation of the used coaches, the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) will be sending Japanese railway experts to train KTMB employers who will later be in charge of the coaches' operation.
> 
> The experts will also assist KTMB on technical aspects of the modification work as well as testing and commissioning of the coaches. Some KTMB employees will also undergo training programmes in Japan.
> 
> The Japanese used coaches are expected to be deployed in KTMB's 723.17km east coast sector between Johor Baharu and Tumpat in Kelantan.


----------



## quashlo

*Ishikawa Malleable to construct additional plant to meet high-speed rail, auto market demand*
http://www.toyama.hokkoku.co.jp/subpage/K20110720301.htm



> Cast metal producer Ishikawa Malleable (HQ: Kahoku City) will construct an additional cast metal production plant for a subsidiary located in Suzhou, China. To deal with increased production of components for China’s high-speed railways and automobiles, the company will invest approx. ¥1 billion in construction of a new building inside the plant grounds. Production is slated to start in spring of next year, doubling the current capacity of its Chinese plant.
> 
> Ishikawa Malleable’s Chinese subsidiary is Suzhou Ishikawa Iron Manufacturing Co., Ltd. The new cast metal production plant will occupy a building floor area of 5,250 sq m, with a cast metal production capacity of 3,000 tons a month. This will be the company’s fourth local plant in China.
> 
> In late 2009, Ishikawa Malleable participated in China’s railway projects by winning orders for metal fittings used for rail ties on high-speed rail lines, and has been increasing its revenues in the Chinese market. The company has also been producing internal components for automobile engines, and decided to move forward with construction of an additional plant after forecasting market growth.
> 
> According to Ishikawa Malleable, accusations of corruption among top government officials have affected China’s high-speed rail projects, and the high-speed rail implementation plan has been delayed since March of this year.
> 
> Ishikawa Malleable president Shioya Tetsuo and Suzhou Ishikawa Iron Manufacturing Co., Ltd. chairman Shioya Toshi said, “Construction of high-speed rail projects has slowed somewhat, but demand will increase in the future. The quality of local manufacturers is also improving, and we hope to remain competitive by introducing more efficient machinery.”


----------



## quashlo

*Ibusuki no Tamate-bako: Part 1*

This recently-instituted JR Kyūshū tourist limited express, whose name means “Treasure Chest of Ibusuki” (_Ibutama_ for short), operates on the Ibusuki–Makurazaki Line in Kagoshima Prefecture, the southernmost conventional (steel-wheel) railway in Japan, running between Kagoshima Chūō Station and Ibusuki Station. The train is composed of two modified Kiha 47 cars, redesigned by Mitooka Eiji and JR Kyūshū at the railway’s Kokura Works at the cost of approx. ¥160 million (actually cheaper than purchasing all-new cars). The train replaces the discontinued _Na no Hana DX_ and is the Ibusuki–Makurazaki Line’s first regularly-scheduled limited express train. The train makes three roundtrips a day, with one intermediate stop at Kiire (approx. 55 minute travel time).

This train entered service on 2011.03.13 following the opening of the Kyūshū Shinkansen, but I had been unable to find good sources as it was only the second day after the Great East Japan Earthquake. Finally, some pics:
_Source: http://ameblo.jp/maimai24/_

Arriving at Kagoshima Chūō, sporting the unusual two-faced paint scheme.










When the train arrives, the platform’s sprinkler systems let out some water spray for theatrical effect.  The “treasure chest” in the train’s name draws from the _tamate-bako_ mentioned in the legend of Urashima Tarō.





































It’s usually easy to spot Mitooka’s works, but while there are some common themes among them, they each have their own unique identities.










No cutting corners—the roof got the same paint treatment.










Side-by-side with a 787 series limited express.


----------



## quashlo

*Ibusuki no Tamate-bako: Part 2*

Next, the interior:
_Source: http://ameblo.jp/maimai24/_

Car No. 1.
Mitooka loves to use wood, but this one raises the standard… :lol:



















I’m curious about the comfort of the seats, but these trains are designed to more than just a means from Point A to Point B, offering the “unusual” as opposed to the “regular”. Obviously, Mitooka probably had couples, or at least friends, in mind for the train. Ibusuki is famous for sand spas.










Car No. 2 appears to use a different wood, perhaps cedar (?). Car No. 1 looks like cherry, but I’m most definitely not a wood expert.




























Kids’ area










Stained glass treasure chests. The images of fish and sea life are also supposed to be reminiscent of the Urashima Tarō fairy-tale, which supposedly has its roots in the Kagoshima area.


----------



## quashlo

*Hitachi to establish new rolling stock maintenance, production facilities in UK*
http://www.nikkei.com/tech/news/art...DE2E0E2E5EAE5E5E2E3E7E3E0E0E2E2EBE2E2E2E2E2E2



> Related to the high-speed railway project with which Hitachi is entering into final negotiations with the British government, Hitachi has revealed plans to invest approx. ¥10 billion to construct four to five new local rolling stock maintenance hubs, as well as another approx. ¥10 billion into a rolling stock production plant slated to be constructed. Hitachi will prepare a structure to handle everything from railcar production to maintenance in the UK, with the aim of putting pressure on Germany’s Siemens and France’s Alstom, which posses a high share of the European railway market.
> 
> Hitachi currently has a maintenance hub in Ashford in southeast England serving rolling stock exported from Japan. Together with the local production of trains, the company will invest another ¥10 billion to construct four to five new hubs. Business negotiations regarding rolling stock have become the scene of fierce competition to win orders, and a company’s maintenance work structure can be the key to winning contracts. Hitachi will strengthen its maintenance work structure with an eye towards winning more orders in the UK.
> 
> At the rolling stock production facility to be constructed in Newtown Aycliffe in northeastern England by 2013, Hitachi will employ approx. 500 employees, producing a cumulative total of 500 cars through to 2018. Up until now, the company has not revealed the scale of its investment for this work.
> 
> Hitachi is also aiming to expand orders on the European mainland, with the UK as its base. The company sees northern Europe as its target market, and will now expand localization of component procurement while keeping an eye on rolling stock upgrade plans and bidding requirements throughout the region. The company has already begun narrowing down a list of firms in Eastern Europe and other areas as possible business partners.
> 
> FY2010 revenues in Hitachi’s railway-related business was ¥133.1 billion. By FY2015, the company will increase this to ¥320 billion, increasing the share of revenues from overseas markets from 24% to 70%.
> 
> According to UNIFE, the worldwide railway market (including infrastructure such as tracks) was valued at approx. ¥16 trillion annually (on average) between 2005 and 2007, but this is forecasted to expand to ¥20 trillion annually in FY2016. The drivers of this growth are emerging nations, but some level of demand can also be expected from upgrades to aging trains in Europe and other areas.


----------



## quashlo

*Final segment of Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route opens: Part 22 (Kumamoto)*

Finally getting back to this…

Kumamoto Station, the central station for Kumamoto City. The Shinkansen follows the alignment of the _zairaisen_ (Kagoshima Main Line) through Kumamoto, so the station was built at the existing _zairaisen_ station. _Zairaisen_ station has eight tracks while Shinkansen station has four tracks.

Some pics:
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

800 series Shinkansen stopped at the station.










The Shinkansen Exit station plaza features these canopies, designed to look a little like clouds. Concourse level also uses a full-height glass exteriors.










Shinkansen faregates
Signage is standard JR Kyūshū style. Departure boards are three-color LED, but six rows tall to allow for three-train display (two rows per train).










Six-gate array (one wide + five regular-width), with three (one wide + two regular-width) providing access from either end. 










Concourse (paid area). Overall, a very high-quality station interior. 










Also decorating the station concourse are these two statues of _Fūjin_ (Shintō god of wind) and _Raijin_ (Shintō god of thunder). These are actually made of Styrofoam, and produced by art students in the Education Department at Kumamoto University.










Four-track Shinkansen station (all trains stop at Kumamoto). I’m really digging the platform doors—all-black plus glass. :cheers:



















Midday service is 4 tph (one direct-service _Sakura_ to Shin-Ōsaka, two _Sakura_ to Hakata, and one _Tsubame_ to Hakata).










A good view of the rotary, including the “cloud” canopy, and the scenery outside the station. The traditional center of Kumamoto is actually a kilometer or so off the _zairaisen_, so it feels a little quieter than other urban Shinkansen stations. However, there is existing direct tram service connecting the station to central Kumamoto.










Northbound _Tsubame_ departs the station.


----------



## quashlo

*Final segment of Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route opens: Part 23 (Kagoshima Chūō)*

Although not a new station, Kagoshima Chūō Station got a facelift in preparation for the Kyūshū Shinkansen opening. The station was originally called “Nishi-Kagoshima” (West Kagoshima), but was renamed to “Kagoshima Chūō” (Kagoshima Central) after the Shinkansen opened on 2004.03.13.

Some pics:
_Souce: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

I think I like the black better than the original red.










Grand staircase.
The station consists of a four-track elevated Shinkansen station teeing into the existing six-track ground-level _zairaisen_ station.










Adjacent to the station building is Amu Plaza Kagoshima, a large JR Kyūshū-operated mall. A large canopy spans the space between the two. There are other Amu Plazas at Kokura (Kita-Kyūshū City), Hakata (Fukuoka City), and Nagasaki, and another one will open at Ōita once the elevation of Ōita Station is complete.










Amu Plaza Kagoshima is 6-7 stories tall (plus one underground level), with gross floor area of 58,000 sq m and total sales foor area of 33,000 sq m. It has 192 stores and annual sales of approx. ¥20 billion.










Rooftop ferris wheel










Second-level concourse near the Shinkansen gates










Departure board:
10:30 _Sakura 558_ for Shin-Ōsaka
10:53 _Sakura 410_ for Hakata
Midday Shinkansen schedule is 2 tph (this is the end of the line, so the other 2 tph start / terminate at Kumamoto).










Two 800 series and one N700 series stopped at the station.



















Passengers waiting for the Hakata-bound _Sakura_. Not bad passenger levels. Apparently, Hakata-bound trains are getting filled up primarily in the non-reserved sections (cheapest seats). In addition, the Ōsaka through-services (both _Sakura_ and _Mizuho_) are close to filled to capacity across all seat types, so hopefully this will be enough justification for JR West to expand interlining with the San’yō Shinkansen.










End of the line










Direct-running _Sakura_ N700 departs the station, bound for Shin-Ōsaka 911 km away. Journey time is 4h 10 m (compared to 3h 47m for _Mizuho_).


----------



## quashlo

*Final segment of Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route opens: Part 24 (800 series)*

I had a few posts about the new N700 sets for the Kyūshū Shinkansen, but here’s a more comprehensive look at the other series on the Kyūshū Shinkansen, JR Kyūshū’s own 800 series Shinkansen.
_Souce: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

Definitely a different look both inside and out compared to the N700 series, although the series is technically based on the 700 series. Currently, these run primarily within Kyūshū… These units are not used on runs to / from Shin-Ōsaka.










These are designed by Mitooka Eiji, so you can see unique exterior elements like the frequent use of block English lettering and dotted car number decals that don’t show up anywhere else on the Shinkansen network.










Tsubame (swallow) logo, although these units are no longer called _Tsubame_ as they no longer hold exclusive claim to that particular Shinkansen service after the recent opening.










Jet black and red—two colors not normally associated with the Shinkansen.










Washroom uses a _noren_ made of rushes instead of a typical curtain.










800 series only has reserved and non-reserved seating (both 2+2). No green car.










Seat moquettes are Nishijin-style, and the deck partitions are made of camphor wood.










Information scrolls are three-color LED, three per car.










Color schemes, including seat moquettes and wood type, vary from one car to the next.


----------



## quashlo

*Final segment of Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route opens: Part 25 (800 series)*

Next, the new 800 series (800-1000 and 800-2000 series), the newer units constructed for the opening this March. There were three units introduced, with some minor changes from the first units built for the 2004 opening.










Easiest way to tell the difference between the new and the old units is to look at the overhead racks. The new units use wood on the undersides.










Window roll-down blinds are wooden, designed to be reminiscent of _sudare_.










Pull-out tables are a little small. The magazine pockets in front are made of genuine leather.










Deck partitions on this car feature gold leaf, the work of a firm specializing in the traditional art from Kanazawa. There have been proposals to do something similar for the new Hokuriku Shinkansen trainsets when the extension to Kanazawa opens in 2014.



















TVQ introductory video, made before the extension opened.
Some bonus shots of new N700 series cars being transported by boat and trailer truck. 





_Source: *severaltest* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*JR Hakata City: Part 1*

Next, a tour of JR Hakata City. I kind of glossed over it last time, and it’s kind of played “second fiddle” to the renovation of JR Ōsaka Station (Ōsaka Station City), but here’s a more thorough tour of Fukuoka’s largest station + tenant building. Gross floor area is about 200,000 sq m (six times the previous station tenant building), including about 100,000 sq m of retail space. It’s only 60 m tall due to airport-related height restrictions, but about 240 m long, and includes an additional 60 m annex on the south side of the station spanning the train platforms to form an “L” shape, maximizing the development potential.

Anchor tenants are two “transplants”: Hakata Hankyū (the first Kyūshū branch of the department store chain under Hankyū Corporation, one of the major private railway operators in the Ōsaka–Kōbe–Kyōto area) and Tōkyū Hands (the largest Kyūshū branch of the general merchandiser chain under Tōkyū Corporation, one of the major private railway operators in the Tōkyō–Yokohama area). Also taking out space in JR Hakata City are Amu Plaza Hakata (a 230-store mall), cinema complex T-Joy, and Japan’s largest restaurant mall. The building also features a rooftop garden, an event hall, and conference facilities.

First, some pictures of the exterior and outside facilities:
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_



















“Hankyū” is in big block characters on the outside. Should make Kansai folks a little happy to see a local name on such a prominent building. 










Underneath the small canopy at the station plaza. JR Kyūshū also installed a large-screen outdoor display at this location, which doubles as event space (they used it in the recent Dontaku Festival in May).










Canopy incorporates the translucent fiberglass that seems to be all the rage now in Japan.










Near the entrance to Hakata Hankyū. Pretty big store (42,000 sq m sales area and target sales of ¥37 billion yen during first year), but they are doing well and beating first-year projections.










Looking up at the JR Hakata Studio Terrace, a half-outdoor viewing terrace.










Facing the main entrance of the station.










While the Hakata Hankyū side has the canopy and event space, the primary passenger flows are to / from the center, which connects to the station’s central concourse and public passage.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Hakata City: Part 2*

The symbol of the new station building is the giant clock (6 m diam) above the main entrance, designed by Mitooka Eiji. The clock also features internal LED lighting for when the sun is down.










On the second floor pedestrian deck, facing south towards the Hakata Hankyū side. Behind us, the deck connects directly into the Hakata Bus Center (station’s bus terminal). 










Taxi pool. A fairly large station plaza by Japanese standards (although I suppose typical for other major intercity terminals like Sendai), but used effectively and efficiently.










Now, it’s up to the third-floor JR Hakata Studio Terrace…



















From the terrace, looking down at the station plaza, which features about 20 zelkova trees and benching, offering some nice shade and a place to sit. Thankfully, it’s not an all-hardscape plaza. At upper right is the bus terminal. 










Maps of central Fukuoka City at the station plaza. JR Hakata Station is the orange box at right. Tenjin, located across the river on the left half of the map, is generally considered the commercial center of Fukuoka City, but JR Hakata City has somewhat changed the dynamic because of its size. The distance between the two, however, isn’t that large (only 2-3 km), and the Fukuoka City Subway Airport Line (orange line) connects Hakata and Tenjin. There are also plans to extend the Nanakuma Line (the green line) from its current terminus at Tenjin Minami Station to JR Hakata Station via Canal City Hakata (a large outdoor mall). The Shinkansen opening has definitely spurred efforts to get this extension built, as it would greatly improve access to Canal City (as well as Tenjin) and make central Fukuoka more friendly to tourists and visitors.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Hakata City: Part 3*

Next, the nighttime shots, from roughly the same angles:
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_










Illumination scheme includes lighting along the full length of the rafter at the top of the building and concentrated spotlighting at each end and underneath the canopy.










Warm yellow lighting for the station canopy and viewing terrace. 




























Near the Hakata Hankyū entrance


----------



## quashlo

*JR Hakata City: Part 4*

Moving to the busy central area…










The logos attached to the exterior—including the JR Hakata City logo here—show up much better during the night.



















At capacity.  










I’m quite fond of the ground lighting here, particularly from this angle.










The namesake of the JR Hakata Studio Terrace is this satellite studio of FM-FUKUOKA.


----------



## Northridge

Tōkaidō Shinkansen


----------



## Northridge

You can read in the wiki article that the Tōkaidō line has a ridership of 4.9 billion passengers. With simple math the numbers doesn't add up and the source is dead, so I wonder if the number is correct?


----------



## coth

4,9 bln is cumulative ridership since opening in 1964

~150mln annually


----------



## Northridge

coth said:


> 4,9 bln is cumulative ridership since opening in 1964
> 
> ~150mln annually


Aha. Now it makes sense.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

quashlo said:


> Shin-Ōsaka


Quashlo?


----------



## quashlo

krnboy1009 said:


> 14 TPH is a frequency of a metro isnt it? Who takes Tokaido Shinkansen? Commuters?


Well, technically, everyone... It's really no different than the type of people you'd expect on an airplane flight. It's easily the most convenient means of travel between Japan's three largest metropolitan areas, so you'll get everyone from tourists to executives on business trips to celebrities. There is some commute ridership, which you can easily see if you look at the early morning schedule... The first block of trains to arrive in Tōkyō are all _Kodama_ trains starting from places closer to Tōkyō, like Mishima, Shizuoka, and Hamamatsu.

For reference, here's the estimated market share of rail vs. air for 2010:

Tōkyō area = Tōkyō, Kanagawa, Chiba, Saitama, Ibaraki
Nagoya area = Aichi, Mie, Gifu
Ōsaka area = Ōsaka, Kyōto, Hyōgo, Nara

Tōkyo area ↔ Nagoya area: 100 vs. 0
Tōkyo area ↔ Ōsaka area: 83 vs. 17
Tōkyo area ↔ Okayama Prefecture: 68 vs. 32
Tōkyo area ↔ Hiroshima Prefecture: 60 vs. 40
Tōkyo area ↔ Fukuoka Prefecture: 10 vs. 90



nouveau.ukiyo said:


> Quashlo?


No... I don't take pictures of myself.


----------



## krnboy1009

How much is it to ride the Shinkansen? Obviously it has to be reasonable enough that a lot of people can ride it.

Theres no way JR can charge 70 dollars (or however it is in yen) and get that many people to ride it.


----------



## Momo1435

^^ Surprisingly enough the prices are that high. For the commuters between the cities closest to Tokyo there are commuter passes but $ 5.000 for a 3 month pass between Shizuoka and Tokyo is still quite expensive. If you travel to Osaka it's even more, especially if it's a return trip. 

But you have to remember that the Tokyo metro area has a population of 35 million, Nagoya's metro = 9 million and Osaka metro = 18 million big. There are a lot of people that are also very wealthy, it's not a problem to fill 14 trains every hour, even with the high prices.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

The pricing is aimed for the business traveler and occasional casual traveler (holiday periods) in mind. It is not a subsidized commuter train after all. As Momo says, they have no problem filling the trains, to the extent that JR Tokai is building the Chuo Shinkansen maglev to relieve capacity constraints on the Tokaido shinkansen.


----------



## quashlo

*Railway CMs: Part 1*

Some CMs I’ve been neglecting…

Odakyū _Romancecar_ CM (80s)
「箱根へ」篇 “To Hakone”






New Tōbu _Spacia_ CM for Winter 2011-2012
This is the direct service to Nikkō. Of course, they’ve got the aerial at the end with the Tōkyō Sky Tree, which will open later this year.






Kintetsu CM for _Mawaryanse_, a special ticket / pass for the Ise–Shima area, where Kintetsu has a lot of tourism interests.






JR West CM (2012.01) for San’yō–Kyūshū Shinkansen through-service


----------



## quashlo

*Railway CMs: Part 2*

JR East _Iku ze Tōhoku_ (“Let’s Go to Tōhoku!”) CM (30s)
「東北６県」篇 “Six Prefectures of Tōhoku”






A cute, low-budget JR West local CM for a special crab-eating + hot springs tour on the San’in Line:






Not really an AKB48 fan, but I thought this was a clever amateur rendition of the famous JR Central X’mas Express CM series, but using Kitahara Rie.






For comparison, the original X’mas Express CMs from many years ago… A lot of people remember this CM series fondly.


----------



## quashlo

Recent late-night testing of the E6 series on _zairaisen_ (conventional lines):

No date, but sometime early or mid-January.






2012.01.21:






2011.01.23:


----------



## K_

krnboy1009 said:


> 14 TPH is a frequency of a metro isnt it? Who takes Tokaido Shinkansen? Commuters?


With modern signalling 14tph on a mainline railway is not a problem. There are several lines in the world that have even higher levels of traffic. Modern signalling systems allow 3' headways on high speed lines, so 20tph is theoretically possible.
What is impressive in the case of the Tokaido Shinkansen is that they pull this off with trains having different stopping patterns.


----------



## quashlo

*MLIT considers variable-gauge train for Hokuriku Shinkansen*
http://mdn.mainichi.jp/mdnnews/news/20120202p2a00m0na014000c.html



> The Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism Ministry is considering introducing free-gauge trains for through services between the Hokuriku Shinkansen Line and a local line to the Kansai region around Osaka, a ministry official has disclosed.
> 
> At a Feb. 1 meeting of an experts' panel, an official said that the ministry is considering using trains with variable gauge axels to connect services between the Hokuriku Shinkansen Line and a local line into the Kansai region to enhance convenience and to increase the lines' profitability.
> 
> Since the gauges of superexpress lines and local lines are different, free-gauge trains are indispensable for through services between the two types of lines. Shinkansen lines use the standard gauge of 1,435 millimeters while a narrow gauge of 1,067 millimeters is used for local tracks.
> 
> Late last year, the national government gave the green light for the construction of the planned Hokuriku Shinkansen Line section between Kanazawa in Ishikawa Prefecture and Tsuruga in Fukui Prefecture.
> 
> However, the construction of the Kanazawa-Tsuruga superexpress line is estimated to cost 1.13 trillion yen and the maintenance of free-gauge trains is expected to cost more than ordinary trains, posing a challenge to West Japan Railway Co. (JR West), the operator of the line.
> 
> Superexpress trains are currently in service on the Tokyo-Nagano section of the Hokuriku Shinkansen Line, which is nicknamed the "Nagano Shinkansen." Services on the line's Nagano-Kanazawa section are expected to begin in fiscal 2014, and the Kanazawa-Tsuruga section is expected to be completed by fiscal 2025, offering direct train services between Tokyo and Tsuruga. "Thunderbird" limited express trains are currently operated between Osaka and the Hokuriku region via the JR Kosei and Hokuriku lines.
> 
> Even though the government plans to eventually extend the Hokuriku Shinkansen Line all the way to the Kansai region around Osaka, its route between Tsuruga and Kansai has not been determined yet. Also due to a shortage of financial resources, it remains to be seen whether and when work will start on the remaining section of the line.


The basic concept of this plan is to reduce the construction cost on the remaining section of the Hokuriku Shinkansen between Tsuruga and Ōsaka. The alignment of the Hokuriku Shinkansen west of Tsuruga has not been determined yet, with three alternatives, all assuming full-standard Shinkansen, under consideration: the Obama route via Obama City, the Kosei route via the west side of Lake Biwa, and the Maibara route via east side of Lake Biwa. Before this news, the Maibara route, tying into the Tōkaidō Shinkansen at Maibara, seemed like the most likely option. This latest proposal would forego a full-Shinkansen line on this section, instead converting the existing _Thunderbird_ limited express service using the JR Kyōto Line and Kosei Line to variable-gauge trains.

Not surprisingly, the cost of one car in a variable gauge train is about ¥300 million, about 10% higher than an equivalent Shinkansen car. As the trains must fit the smaller loading gauge of _zairaisen_, the seats are limited to 2+2 instead of the 2+3 on regular Shinkansen. When changing gauge, the train must also drop speed below 10 km/h.

Second Free-Gauge Train (FGT) prototype undergoing durability testing in a three-car formation in Shikoku on the Yosan Line between Kan’onji Station and Toyohama Station (2011.12.18):






The testing last year for running speed on curves went well and the train has succeeded in meeting the required 130 km/h on _zairasen_, so I believe they will soon be working on the third prototype, looking at ways to reduce the weight of the train.


----------



## hmmwv

Changing gauge while moving sure it very cool, and I guess for a route that's not the busiest it makes economic sense not to re-gauge the entire line. Also "Obama City"? sorry I couldn't resist......


----------



## Sopomon

hmmwv said:


> Changing gauge while moving sure it very cool, and I guess for a route that's not the busiest it makes economic sense not to re-gauge the entire line. Also "Obama City"? sorry I couldn't resist......


There's also a town somewhere called Osama, I believe.


----------



## stingstingsting

quashlo said:


> *MLIT considers variable-gauge train for Hokuriku Shinkansen*
> http://mdn.mainichi.jp/mdnnews/news/20120202p2a00m0na014000c.html
> 
> 
> 
> The basic concept of this plan is to reduce the construction cost on the remaining section of the Hokuriku Shinkansen between Tsuruga and Ōsaka. The alignment of the Hokuriku Shinkansen west of Tsuruga has not been determined yet, with three alternatives, all assuming full-standard Shinkansen, under consideration: the Obama route via Obama City, the Kosei route via the west side of Lake Biwa, and the Maibara route via east side of Lake Biwa. Before this news, the Maibara route, tying into the Tōkaidō Shinkansen at Maibara, seemed like the most likely option. This latest proposal would forego a full-Shinkansen line on this section, instead converting the existing _Thunderbird_ limited express service using the JR Kyōto Line and Kosei Line to variable-gauge trains.
> 
> Not surprisingly, the cost of one car in a variable gauge train is about ¥300 million, about 10% higher than an equivalent Shinkansen car. As the trains must fit the smaller loading gauge of _zairaisen_, the seats are limited to 2+2 instead of the 2+3 on regular Shinkansen. When changing gauge, the train must also drop speed below 10 km/h.
> 
> Second Free-Gauge Train (FGT) prototype undergoing durability testing in a three-car formation in Shikoku on the Yosan Line between Kan’onji Station and Toyohama Station (2011.12.18):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The testing last year for running speed on curves went well and the train has succeeded in meeting the required 130 km/h on _zairasen_, so I believe they will soon be working on the third prototype, looking at ways to reduce the weight of the train.


Spain has been at the forefront of gauge-changing high speed rail technology. At the risk of coming off as oversimplistic, why couldn't they just get off-the-shelf technology? It seems to me like they've been going at the GCT train for some time now.


----------



## loefet

^^ I think that the main reason why they have stuck at it is the difference in rail-gauge compared to Spain (1067-1435 vs. 1435-1668) which might make the technology incomparable, and the fact that they use motorized axles (motors mounted on the axles themselves compared to in the boogie.

Or it's just a way for them not to rely on foreign technology, which is pretty common in Japan as I see it.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

When you possess world-class technology and most importantly the engineers and their cumulative knowhow to implement it, not to mention intimate knowledge of the local conditions, it makes sense that you would first look domestically to tackle a problem, right?


----------



## Coccodrillo

Switzerland is working on a variable gauge bogie (1435-1000, for passenger coaches), as it was considered impossible to adapt the Spanish systems to such a big difference and with a smaller gauge, even only for motorless vehicles.


----------



## gramercy

coaches? wouldnt an emu be better?


----------



## Coccodrillo

^^ Variable gauge motor bogies would me more expensive and difficult to build. Beside that, it is hoped to develop a variant of these boogies with rack wheel to be used to brake the train on steepest sections (but not very soon - until then, and maybe forever, these trains will not run on the rack part of the line).


----------



## zerokei

hmmwv said:


> Changing gauge while moving sure it very cool, and I guess for a route that's not the busiest it makes economic sense not to re-gauge the entire line. Also "Obama City"? sorry I couldn't resist......


Well, looking at the kanjis of the city Obama (小浜) it doesn't feel so strange anymore: the first means little/small and the second beach (or seashore/-coast). Compare to Yokohama (横浜), which has the same second character hama (浜). However, the "h" of hama in Yokohama becomes a "b" in Obama due to an euphonic change of unvocied to voiced sounds which occurs in Japanese, so cold "rendaku".


----------



## iamawesomezero

very Japanese


----------



## Northridge

What are the max of tph on a high speed line like the Shinkansen? I see that it have 14 tph at the most and i think is that is the max tph. 

I would guess that the length/time of stopping a train is the reduction of tph on line such as Shinkansen?


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

zerokei said:


> Well, looking at the kanjis of the city Obama (小浜) it doesn't feel so strange anymore: the first means little/small and the second beach (or seashore/-coast). Compare to Yokohama (横浜), which has the same second character hama (浜). However, the "h" of hama in Yokohama becomes a "b" in Obama due to an euphonic change of unvocied to voiced sounds which occurs in Japanese, so cold "rendaku".


Why not 'Yokobama'?


----------



## Sopomon

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> Why not 'Yokobama'?


A question like that is a bit like asking an english person "Why do you not pronounce 'Honour' as 'Hon-er' and instead use 'On-er'?"


----------



## Blackraven

Ah yes, Obama City in the Hokuriku area. Maybe Barack should stop by there on his next Japan visit 



nouveau.ukiyo said:


> Why not 'Yokobama'?


Haha that was quite funny :lol:

On a side note, it kinda reminds of how some Japanese speakers mix the "L" and "R".

Though, in fairness, linguists and linguistic experts have an explanation regarding this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_speakers_learning_r_and_l


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Northridge said:


> What are the max of tph on a high speed line like the Shinkansen? I see that it have 14 tph at the most and i think is that is the max tph.
> 
> I would guess that the length/time of stopping a train is the reduction of tph on line such as Shinkansen?


Yes, on the Tokaido Shinkansen the typical schedule is 13tph, based on the 9-2-2 service pattern introduced in 2009 (9 Nozomi, 2 Hikari, and 2 Kodama services/hour). Extra trains may add to this, but likely 14 is the limit, for reasons you mentioned.


----------



## zerokei

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> Why not 'Yokobama'?


Haha, I've never thought of that. The answer might lie in the explanations of the rules governing rendaku, but it is also noted that rendaku can be unpredictable. Uncommon or not well-known Japanese names (both family and place) can be difficult to read sometimes as well..

Thinking about it, rendaku feels quite frequent. Some other examples could be
Kawasaki->Miyazaki (same saki meaning cape)
Hiroshima->Miyajima (same shima meaning island)
Ishikawa->Kanagawa (same kawa meaning river)
etc.

Sorry for continuing this off topic conversation.


----------



## zerokei

The 20th November last year I attended a special observation tour at Omiya station of the new E6 series.

I thought I would share some pictures.


----------



## quashlo

^^ Thanks, I've been wanting to post something on that E6 open house for a while now, just haven't gotten around to it.



Northridge said:


> What are the max of tph on a high speed line like the Shinkansen? I see that it have 14 tph at the most and i think is that is the max tph.
> 
> I would guess that the length/time of stopping a train is the reduction of tph on line such as Shinkansen?


Tōkaidō and Tōhoku / Yamagata / Akita / Jōetsu / Nagano are both 14 tph peak.

I think I posted something a while ago about why Tōkaidō can't do more... Too lazy to look it up now, but I believe it has to do with the terminal capacity limitations at Tōkyō Station (you've basically got six tracks feeding into two) and the fact that you've also got a lot of trains pulling into and out of the Tōkyō yard, which have to share the segment between Tamachi and Tōkyō with in-service trains. Part of the impetus for opening Shinagawa Station was to allow some trains to terminate there, so that you could actually further increase the total capacity of the line, but JR Central hasn't done anything with this yet.

After that, then I think you've also got the other limitations related to the different service patterns and the lack of platform capacity at some intermediate stations (Atami, for example, doesn't have any passing tracks).

In any event, they are both pretty impressive lines... Tōhoku / Yamagata / Akita / Jōetsu / Nagano probably appeals to railfans more because of the variety of services and the splitting / joining of trains... Lots of interesting stuff, too, like the Gala Yuzawa jogs during the ski season. Tōkaidō is a bit more utilitarian in this regard, although it's hard not to like all 16-car consists.


----------



## loefet

^ How do you define 14 tph for the Tohoku (etc.) part of Tokyo station. The question is due to the fact that most (all?) Akita and Yamagata trains arrives/departs coupled with another train. Do these coupled ones count as one or two?
I wonder this since if there were 14 tph peak (counting coupled ones as one train), then why would the Tokaido part of Tokyo station need 6 tracks compared to the 4 tracks the shared by the other lines, if both have the same number of trains? I mean there would be just as many trains going between the station and the yard on the Tohoku side of the station as the Tokaido one...

Also, zerokei, I love the pictures, have been dying to see more of this train, it looks really great but the colouring of the E5 is a bit better in my eyes.


----------



## bluemeansgo

loefet said:


> The thing that have limited the narrow gauge rail lines to 130 km/h is a law that states that every train must be able to stop within a certain distance (cant remember what, but around 600 meters), and with the technology that were available at the time the law was made they could only stop within designated distance when they were running at a maximum of 130 km/h.
> However new technologies have made it possible for trains to stop within the distance from 160 km/h but authorities haven't adapted the law for that.


What about the Narita Sky Access Line? It travels at 160km/h. Then again, that's a standard gauge train, if I'm not mistaken... that SHOULD be traveling at 200km/h...

Is the 130km/h law only applicable for narrow gauge trains?


----------



## quashlo

Coupled trains are counted as one train, not two.

You can confirm the 14 tph here (Ueno Station, morning rush hour for Tōkyō):
http://www.jreast-timetable.jp/1202/timetable/tt0204/0204060.html

During the 0800 hour:

Red = Tōhoku / Yamagata / Akita Shinkansen
Red = Jōetsu / Nagano Shinkansen

8:03 _Nasuno 262_ from Nasu–Shiobara (coupled with _Komachi_ unit)
8:07 _Max Toki 300_ from Niigata (12-car, all double-decker)
8:11 _Yamabiko 202_ from Sendai (coupled with _Komachi_ unit)
8:15 _Max Tanigawa 474_ from Takasaki (16-car, all double-decker)
8:19 _Asama 504_ from Nagano
8:23 _Max Nasuno 264_ from Nasu–Shiobara (16-car, all double-decker)
8:31 _Max Tanigawa 402_ from Echigo Yuzawa (16-car, all double-decker)
8:35 _Yamabiko 204_ from Sendai (coupled with _Komachi_ unit)
8:39 _Max Toki 302_ from Niigata (12-car, all double-decker)
8:43 _Nasuno 266_ from Nasu–Shiobara (coupled with 8-car double-decker)
8:47 _Asama 506_ from Nagano
8:51 _Hayate 102_ from Morioka (coupled with _Komachi_ unit)
8:55 _Max Tanigawa 476_ from Takasaki (8-car, all double-decker)
8:59 _Yamabiko 206_ from Sendai (coupled with _Komachi_ unit)

Regarding why Tōkaidō Shinkansen has 6 tracks and Tōhoku Shinkansen only 4 tracks, that's beyond my knowledge. Probably just has to do with the service patterns and operating style... These are all stub tracks, so there's no place to store trains at the terminal other than at the platforms. Compare departures from Tōkyō Station between Tōhoku Shinkansen and Tōkaidō Shinkansen for the 1900 hour:

Tōhoku Shinkansen
19:00
19:04
19:12
19:16
19:20
19:24
19:28
19:32
19:40
19:44
19:48
19:52
19:56

Tōkaidō Shinkansen
19:00
19:03
19:10
19:13
19:20
19:23
19:26
19:30
19:33
19:37
19:40
19:47
19:50
19:56

One thing that should immediately jump out is how irregular the pattern is for Tōkaidō Shinkansen, while Tōhoku Shinkansen is on-the-dot every four minutes, regardless of the stopping pattern. JR Central, whose schedule prioritizes _Nozomi_, may require the extra tracks and platform to hold _Hikari_ and _Kodama_ trains longer than they would otherwise need to under a more "egalitarian" operating philosophy. JR East, on the other hand, doesn't put so much emphasis on one stopping pattern, so it probably has a bit more leeway to choose a more uniform train frequency.


----------



## loefet

^^ Makes sense, thanks for that.

Another reason why the Tohoku line only need 4 track is that every train departing stops at Ueno and then you arrive at Omiya where half the trains continue north and the rest goes to Joetsu/Nagano lines, and by judging on your first list, then every other one is a Tohoku and the other ones are other, which means that you have 8 minutes between the train past Omiya. Where as on the Tokaido line all have to line up until you get to Osaka (except for passing stations).

But what to do when they finally open both extensions on the Hokuriku and Hokkaido lines, try to add more platforms at Tokyo stations (on-top maybe or transfer platforms from Tokaido Shinkansen after the Chuo line opens which would reduce the number of trains on the Tokaido line, through-service maybe?) or build the planned line between Omiya and Shinjuku?
There must be some planning being made regarding the future what to do...


----------



## quashlo

They haven't said anything definitive yet, although I'm sure they're thinking about how to deal with it. In the long term, yeah, it seems they might need to dust off those plans for the Jōetsu Shinkansen's extension to Shinjuku, which will take all the Jōetsu and Nagano / Hokuriku trains off the most crowded section of the Tōhoku Shinkansen.

That being said, in the short term, there is some marginal additional capacity available just by lengthening trains... After all, some of the _Hayate_ and all of the _Hayabusa_, which are most critical in the extension to Shin-Hakodate and eventually Sapporo as they are the fastest services, are still only 10-car trains and don't do any coupling with Akita Shinkansen trains.

As for Hokuriku, it doesn't seem that they will be doing anything special, at least for the extension to Kanazawa. The current E2s on the Nagano Shinkansen are only 8-car trains, and the E7 series will only be 10 cars. Even once it gets to Ōsaka, they may not need to do much at all, as it's unlikely that people will be taking the Hokuriku Shinkansen to Ōsaka when they can take the much more frequent and faster Tōkaidō Shinkansen and eventually Chūō Shinkansen... Hokuriku Shinkansen really is more for Hokuriku ↔ Tōkyō and Hokuriku ↔ Ōsaka travel than for Ōsaka ↔ Tōkyō through trips.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

quashlo said:


> That being said, in the short term, there is some marginal additional capacity available just by lengthening trains... After all, some of the _Hayate_ and all of the _Hayabusa_, which are most critical in the extension to Shin-Hakodate and eventually Sapporo as they are the fastest services, are still only 10-car trains and don't do any coupling with Akita Shinkansen trains.
> 
> As for Hokuriku, it doesn't seem that they will be doing anything special, at least for the extension to Kanazawa. The current E2s on the Nagano Shinkansen are only 8-car trains, and the E7 series will only be 10 cars.


It is said that trains of over 8 cars cannot fit on Kyushu Shinkansen past Hakata.

How long trains can fit on Tohoku, Joetsu and Nagano Shinkansens?


----------



## loefet

^^ The station length is the dependant factor on how long trains are allowed onto each section.

Here is a list (which I think is correct):
400 meters, 16 cars: Tokaido, Sanyo, Tohoku (up to 17 cars with mini-Shinkansen), Joetsu
300 meters, 12 cars: Tohoku (past Morioka), Nagano (Hokuriku)
200 meters, 8 cars: Kyushu

So there is loads of space to run longer trains if needed.


----------



## coth

i guess there are some other reasons for kodama to be shorter. shorter train reduces align time to make a pass for hikari and nozomi.

how long it takes by the way. how long kodama stays on station, waiting for hikari/nozomi?


----------



## quashlo

_Kodama_ aren't necessarily shorter. For San'yō Shinkansen, yes, that's the case, but Tōkaidō Shinkansen is all 16-car trains, regardless of stopping pattern.

_Kodama_ dwell time when being passed by faster trains varies... On Tōkaidō Shinkansen, it's 4-6 minutes, but San'yō Shinkansen is less consistent, and the dwell times can range anywhere from 4 to 11 minutes.



loefet said:


> ^^
> 300 meters, 12 cars: Tohoku (past Morioka), Nagano (Hokuriku)


For Tōhoku, Iwate Numakunai ‒ Hachinohe is 12 cars, but north of that is only 10 cars.

Perhaps to shed a bit more light on the issue of capacity at Tōkyō Station post-Hokkaidō Shinkansen, the first phase between Shin-Aomori and Shin-Hakodate is being built for 10-car trains. 
http://unkar.org/r/news/1269172417


----------



## loefet

^^ Strange that they haven't built for 12 cars north of Hachinohe, or even 12 cars north of Morioka (if the rest are 10 cars). But then again, most (all?) new trains are only 10 cars, which can be extended to 17(16) cars with an additional mini-Shinkansen. 
So why even bother with building 12 car stations when you never would use it, since the rest is only 10 cars?

I did measure the stations in Google earth but since none of the stations north are visible on (only construction) then I guessed that they would be 12 cars like the ones before...


----------



## quashlo

Yeah, the Google Earth aerials don't get updated very frequently. They don't have Kyūshū Shinkansen either, and the image quality is not so hot.

Regarding the 10-car thing, yeah, they're probably just being conservative and building only what they know they will need. I suspect they are still considering the potential that they may need extra capacity in the very long-term future, though... If you look at Kagoshima Chūō, for example, this was originally built as an 8-car station, but they can extend it to 16 cars (400 m) by extending out over the station plaza and adjacent road. Would require some work, but certainly not impossible:
http://maps.google.co.jp/maps?q=鹿児島...3d:0x9adcfdad5d5c5885,0&hnear=鹿児島中央駅&t=k&z=17


----------



## Momo1435

Are the stations on the Nagano Shinkansen already modified for the 10 car E7? 

Will they cover the ends of the platforms or will they just install more platform doors and leaving it all open?


----------



## quashlo

There's nothing on the Web, but given the weather and the expected passenger flow at Nagano, it makes sense to cover the new sections of platform. It's probably too early for an announcement, though, since there's no real work involved (platforms are already built to 12 cars)... Maybe next year we'll hear something about it.


----------



## Momo1435

The Shinkansen 300 series will have last run on 03/16.


To commemorate it's graduation the last set has gotten some special stickers. 




















The train will run some Nozomi services in February and some special services in March. On 03/16 it will run Nozomi 329 from Tokyo to Shin Osaka.








After 20 years of service it's the end of this classic trains, leaving only the 700 and the N700 on the Tokaido Shinkansen.


----------



## PiotrG

100 series will be withdrawn from service in March 2012 too.
When 200 series will be withdrawn?


----------



## Silly_Walks

Will they be taken apart, and parts recycled, or will they be retrofitted and sold to other countries?


----------



## quashlo

No, they won't be sold as secondhand trains... JR hasn't done that with any Shinkansen. Besides, most of the countries receiving donated trains from Japan are still developing, and don't have any high-speed rail to speak of... I don't think they would have much use for Shinkansen trains.



PiotrG said:


> When 200 series will be withdrawn?


No official word yet.


----------



## Coccodrillo

A 20 year old train is only half-life...why do they replace them?


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

^^The Tokaido Shinkansen Line is the most heavily used high speed rail line in the world. More people ride this single line than people ride high speed rail in France (all lines)!


----------



## makita09

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> ^^The Tokaido Shinkansen Line is the most heavily used high speed rail line in the world. More people ride this single line than people ride high speed rail in France (all lines)!


^^ Irrelevant - Shinkansen and TGVs run a similar distance per set per year. They certainly aren't separated by a factor of two.

To answer Coccodrillo - the Japanese do not think trains should run for 30-40 years. They are all typically replaced much sooner than anywhere else. I assume the logic is that the last 20 years are often costly in terms of maintenance, but I am not sure precisely why.


----------



## Momo1435

It's actually just 14~15 years for individual trains, the oldest sets that came into service in 1992 where withdrawn from 2007. 

You need to differentiate the technical and the economical life cycle of these trains. Technically they can be refurbished and used like other older series on the Sanyo Shinkansen line for Kodama services for some more years. They will need enough work since they have been used extensively on the Tokaido Line. But there's no need for this at the moment because of fairly recent introduction of the newer 500 series on these services on the Sanyo line. The introduction of the N700-7000/8000 on the new Sakura and the Mizuho services since the Kyushu Shinkansen opened also reduced the need to give the 300 series a new life. 

If you look at the economical life cycle it's pretty clear that these have earned their money. The profits of the Shinkansen are big enough to just buy new trains every 15 years. The new N700-1000 series that comes into service this year will already send some of the oldest 700 series that are in service since 1999 to the scrapyard in the next couple of years. These new trains are faster in max speed and better in acceleration and breaking then the old 300 series. This will mean faster timings and maybe even an extra train in the already very busy schedule. It's basically the only way to improve the service on the line since there won't be many new infrastructural improvements to the line now they are building the Chuo Maglev.


----------



## makita09

yeah exactly. without a mid-life refit the life-cycle is shorter, which in turn allows quicker evolution of the trains, their performance and therefore the service. in highly profitable areas of engineering it is almost foolish not to buy new improved tech regularly. after all if profits drop they can shelve the new purchases and refit old trains instead. cant see that happening any time soon in japan though.


----------



## Silly_Walks

quashlo said:


> Besides, most of the countries receiving donated trains from Japan are still developing, and don't have any high-speed rail to speak of...


That's exactly why they would need high-speed trains... because they don't have any yet :lol:


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

^^ If you haven't got any high speed lines there's no reason to buy high speed trains, and if you can afford to build a high speed line you can afford to buy new trains for it.


----------



## Silly_Walks

Gag Halfrunt said:


> ^^ If you haven't got any high speed lines there's no reason to buy high speed trains, and if you can afford to build a high speed line you can afford to buy new trains for it.


If you only have cruddy old 120 or 140 km/h trains, less old and less cruddy Japanese trains that you run at say 160 or 180 km/h might actually be a good thing.


----------



## Momo1435

The problem is that the Shinkansen is such a specific system, with trains designed specifically the Shinkansen lines that it will be hard and therefor expensive to adapt them to be used on any other line.


----------



## bluemeansgo

Not to mention purchasing new trains keeps a lot of people in the Shinkansen industry employed.

Similar to how Japan imposes expensive car inspections on older cars and have domestic-only Kei cars. (Very few cars older than 10 years old in Japan) It encourages people to continuously have newer cars on the road for two reasons: 

1 - Overall, the roads are safer with a newer fleet on the roads.
2 - Stimulates the car industry. (People buy more cars because, Hey, kei cars are not that expensive)


----------



## Sopomon

A quick question:

The Tokaido Shinkansen is regularly delayed by a few minutes in winter due to snow in the Maibara area, which is a pretty common occurence due to its proximity to the Japan sea and higher elevation. However, the Tohoku Shinkansen *seems* to deal perfectly well with snow most of the time.

Can anyone tell me what measures thay've taken on the Tohoku Shinkansen as opposed to the Tokaido?
And if there are major differences, why? Surely JR central has to pay out quite a bit to people who are delayed in winter?


----------



## Momo1435

quashlo said:


> *Hakone Tozan Railway reveals conceptual design for new train*
> 
> The Hakone Tozan Railway, a major tourist-oriented mountain railway in the Hakone area just west of Tōkyō, has recently revealed the conceptual design for a new 3000 series train. These will be the first new trains on the railway since the additional 2000 series trains that arrived in 1997.


It would be fun if they would buy the next new trains from Stadler Rail.


----------



## Woonsocket54

I hope the Kyushu luxury train is taking its passengers straight to the plastic surgeon's office. Emergency face transplants for everyone!


----------



## Xoser_barcelona

Nice train, I see the attraction and am sure the service will be impecable. However somehow it feels as out of place as Huis ten Bosch on Kyushu and I personally would have rather seen a Ryokan style train with onsen car than this somewhat Europeanesque set up. Unless dressing up as early 20-century rich white person is the new cosplay of the year?


----------



## quashlo

Well, I'm sure Huis ten Bosch doesn't appeal much to Western tourists, but it's mainly targeting domestic tourists anyways, so it only needs to appeal to Japanese (and to a lesser extent, visitors from other parts of Asia). Even for this, they may have set up an English web site, but they're still primarily targeting domestic tourists.

On the surface, I suppose the sketches look pretty "European", but I wouldn't be fooled by all the stand-in models. The Japanese influence is there... The deluxe suite sketch with the old dude in white sitting down reading a book has plenty of Japanese elements, including the _kakejiku_ calligraphy scrolls, the _sudare_ bamboo blinds, the green _tatami_ bamboo mats, and the _shōji_ paper lattice screens. If you look at the first large conceptual sketch showing the deluxe suite car with the giant window, that one actually looks mostly Japanese, with the _chōchin_ paper lanterns, _bonsai_ tree, and _ikebana_ display. There's some other minor hints like the bed and chair moquettes that look like _maki-e_ gold-and-black lacquer.

Not sure why the two sketches look different, but these are just sketches anyways... I suppose maybe the suite could be designed to allow for easy remodeling to allow them to do seasonal switches between Western- and Japanese-style design, or (perhaps more likely) they will have two separate cars.

I somehow don't think an _onsen_ car would be very practical, but perhaps they could have gone with some Japanese-style seating with a _kotatsu_ (table heater) or something.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Looking at the pics, I was somewhat reminded of scenes you would see on _Meitantei Conan_ or some such mystery show.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

http://www.japantimes.co.jp/text/nn20120630b2.html#.T-5gzRe_GTI



> *Bullet-train extensions approved*
> 
> Kyodo
> 
> Transport minister Yuichiro Hata on Friday approved the construction of three shinkansen extensions worth a combined ¥3.04 trillion that will go into operation by the end of fiscal 2035.
> 
> The three segments are a 211-km route between Hakodate, Hokkaido and Sapporo, a 113-km segement between Kanazawa, Ishikawa Prefecture, and Tsuruga, Fukui Prefecture, and a 21-km link between Isahaya, Nagasaki Prefecture, and the city of Nagasaki.
> 
> It is the first approval for shinkansen line construction with the Democratic Party of Japan in power. The last approval was in March 2008, for a section between Takeo Onsen, Saga Prefecture, and Isahaya.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Freight announces development of two new locomotives*

Official press release is here:
http://www.jrfreight.co.jp/common/pdf/news/201207-03.pdf

*EF210-301*
This will be the successor to the EF67 types used to push trains up the steep grades on the Seno – Hachihonmatsu section of the San’yō Main Line in the Hiroshima area. The EF67s are over 40 years old now, and this new locomotive is based on the EF210 types, with a new type of coupler featuring a silicon buffer. Completion is expected on 2012.09.03.










*EH800-901*
This will be a dual-voltage unit capable of running under 20 kV and 25 kV DC and featuring Shinkansen DS-ATC (digital ATC) signaling. Completion is expected in autumn 2012. This new locomotive is designed exclusively for dual use of the Seikan Tunnel by both Shinkansen and _zairaisen_ trains, which is coming in only a few years when the Shinkansen extension to Shin-Hakodate opens in 2015.


----------



## ukiyo

*JR East To Develop Next-Gen Train Control System*


> TOKYO (Nikkei)--East Japan Railway Co. (9020) is moving toward adopting a next-generation train control system as part of its efforts to upgrade the railway system in greater Tokyo by improving operations and streamlining facilities.
> 
> The new system, called communications-based train control (CBTC), is different from conventional automatic control systems and does not require traffic lights. It will detect train locations via radio communications and automatically control rail traffic.
> 
> JR East is ready to start development with system manufacturers for implementation on the Joban local line, which runs between Tokyo and neighboring prefectures. If everything goes smoothly, the system will be introduced in about 10 years.
> 
> The company through Sunday had solicited firms interested in participating in the project. The candidates have been asked to prepare proposals containing a system overview, functions, estimated costs and other information by the end of October.
> 
> By year's end, JR East will select one or two companies with which to discuss further details, and will make the final decision by the end of next year.
> 
> http://e.nikkei.com/e/fr/tnks/Nni20120716D1607N01.htm


----------



## gramercy

^^ how are they progressing with the Train on Train project?


----------



## coth

ukiyo said:


> does not require traffic lights. It will detect train locations via radio communications and automatically control rail traffic.


It's not really next-gen. It's been there for quite a long and adopted by a number of urban rail systems around the world.


----------



## ukiyo

It is next generation from the current system...hence...next gen.


----------



## quashlo

Yeah, *ukiyo* is right... It's not meant to say that it's advanced, just that it's going to be the successor of the current system.

Anyways, most CBTC operations are usually simple back-and-forth operations with fully grade-separated traffic. The section selected for this CBTC experiment is the Jōban Local Line (Ayase ‒ Toride), which is already fully grade-separated (this probably happened when they quadruple-tracked the line decades ago to provide segregated rapid and local services as part of 五方面作戦).

Part of the impetus for JR East in developing its own system (ATACS) was to deal with the unique situations present in most urban transit in Japan, such as the high frequency of grade crossings, complexity of through-services, local / express setups, etc. All of these functions would need to be controlled by the software, so ATACS is much more like ETCS Level 3 than a simple CBTC system.

As always, the details are obscured, but my inclination is that this latest news is just an investigation into the cost-effectiveness of CBTC, as there are a handful of other lines in the Tōkyō area like the Jōban Local Line where the full package of ATACS functions wouldn't necessarily be needed, such as the Chūō Rapid Line, Chūō‒Sōbu Local Line, Yamanote Line, Keiyō Line, Saikyō Line, etc.


----------



## castermaild55

> Enoshima Electric Railway, familiarly known as Enoden, has 100 years of history. It links the central Shonan area, Kamakura and Fujisawa, a distance of approximately 10 kilometers. You can enjoy the changing scenery of mountains, beaches, tunnels and changing into a streetcar. Along the railroad line, there is the ancient city of Kamakura with 800 years of history and Enoshima Island which is famous as a seaside resort. In the ancient city of Kamakura there are famous Buddhist temples and Shinto shrines such as Kamakura's Great Buddha, Hase Kannon temple, Tsurugaoka Hachiman-gu shrine and Zeniarai Benten. You can also find art museums and popular spots along the historical streets.
> Enoshima Island is a symbol of the Shonan area. The Enoshima Lighthouse Observation Tower located at the highest point of the island offers a 360 degree panoramic view that includes a view of Mt. Fuji, Oshima Island or the distant Landmark Tower in Yokohama. Our variety of coaches with classical and modern designs will carry you along your journey


----------



## Silver Swordsman

Momo1435 said:


> That's one cute little railway!


I concur. Beautifully nostalgic and inspirational at the same time!


----------



## japanese001




----------



## japanese001




----------



## japanese001




----------



## japanese001




----------



## japanese001




----------



## zergcerebrates

japanese001 said:


>


^ Thats cool, love the emblem and the color of the train gives a very royalty feel. Had no idea theres this type of train.


----------



## studdmanster

^^ Are all trains in Japan Air conditioned?? (Suburban, metro, long distance)


----------



## loefet

^^ I would say most.
I'm pretty sure that all new trains are Air-conditioned, there are however loads of old trains that don't have them. But as they are being phased out over the time then the number of non-air conditioned trains in Japan.


----------



## hakubi

I can't think of any rolling stock that's not air-conditioned now. Maybe some very small private railways have some, but otherwise, it's all got a/c, either as designed or retrofitted.


----------



## quashlo

*Overseas interest in JR Kyūshū luxury train*
http://ajw.asahi.com/article/economy/business/AJ201301020014



> FUKUOKA--The "Seven Stars in Kyushu" luxury sleeper cruise train, which will start making the rounds of Kyushu next autumn, has been quick to catch on with well-off people not only in Japan but also in the Middle East and Hong Kong.
> 
> Artist's renditions are about the only things so far available about the cruise train, which is scheduled to start operating only in October 2013. Despite that, there is strong customer interest in what Kyushu Railway Co. (JR Kyushu), the train operator, touts as Japan's first land-based cruise package.
> 
> During a trade fair for luxury travels held in the southern French resort of Cannes, Hironobu Yanagawa, a 35-year-old public relations official at JR Kyushu, was approached by a female representative of a travel agency from the United Arab Emirates on Dec. 4.
> 
> "I am here today precisely for the 'Seven Stars,' " Yanagawa quoted the representative as saying. "The plan will click with well-off people in the UAE."
> 
> Yanagawa said she had learned about the "Seven Stars" by word-of-mouth and had closely studied the package's English-language website. The two talked about tour plans, which offer scenic views outside large train windows and visits to hot springs and gardens, and also discussed Japanese food.
> 
> A Hong Kong travel agency offered to rent an entire car, along with a firm request that hot dishes, instead of cold ones, be offered in lunch boxes.
> 
> The name of "Seven Stars in Kyushu" was derived from the seven prefectures on Kyushu island and the seven cars that constitute the dedicated train. The package touts a "mind-relaxing space, one of the most luxurious in Japan." JR Kyushu plans to spend 3 billion yen ($36 million) on building the cars, which will run along dedicated routes.
> 
> Some regulations are reminiscent of five-star hotels. Elementary school pupils and younger children are not eligible for the cruises, which involve dress codes.
> 
> The train will make the rounds of Kyushu's select tourist destinations.
> 
> A three-night, four-day plan involves a stop at Kagoshima Chuo Station, from where the passengers are taken to a service at a tea ceremony hall that is disclosed to the public only once a year. The tea ceremony hall is part of the "Kiln of 15th Chin Jukan," a studio of the eponymous master of Satsuma-yaki pottery.
> 
> Subscribers of a one-night, two-day plan will be greeted by a traditional dragon dance on arriving at JR Nagasaki Station.
> 
> All 14 compartments on the train are suite rooms, which range between 10 and 21 square meters in size. Prices start at 150,000 yen per head, with the most luxurious suite for the four-day plan costing 1.1 million yen for a pair. Apart from the passenger compartments, the trains will also have a lounge car, complete with a bar counter, and a dining car.
> 
> JR Kyushu officials said the company wants foreigners to account for half of all customers in the future, but it is mostly domestic travelers that have so far caught on to the novel allure of cruises that do not take place on the ocean.
> 
> JR Kyushu received 814 applications for eight trips that depart between October and December 2013, more than seven times the number of available slots. The applicants averaged 57.8 years of age, with nearly 30 percent of them aged between 60-69. More than half of the applicants were from the Kanto and Kansai regions, and the most luxurious compartment in the inaugural service went to a man in his 60s living in Chiba Prefecture.
> 
> JR Kyushu plans to revamp the cruise routes of the Seven Stars every six months to one year. Company officials believe such frequent route reviews will help spread the word about topnotch attractions from around Kyushu, increase their fan base, and keep presenting something new to the 60-something baby-boomers in Japan, who have connoisseur's eyes and palates, and, hopefully, also to millionaires overseas in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An artist's rendition of the lounge car of Japan's answer to the Orient Express, Kyushu Railway Co.'s forthcoming "Seven Stars in Kyushu." The train will first carry passengers in autumn 2013. (Provided by Kyushu Railway Co.)


I hadn’t realized this was going to be such a huge deal… They had a special press event in November of last year just to select the first passengers:


----------



## Gadiri

*Kawazaki JR station *

:lol:


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

quashlo said:


> *Overseas interest in JR Kyūshū luxury train*
> http://ajw.asahi.com/article/economy/business/AJ201301020014


I thought this was a cool idea until I read that no kids are allowed, there is a dress code and the average age of applicants is 57.8...sounds like it's too fancy schmancy for me.


----------



## Momo1435

Gadiri said:


> *Kawazaki JR station *
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> The World's Shortest Escalator


The funniest thing about this escalator is that it ends half way. You can see halfway the video that you still have to go down a couple of regular steps, making it even more pointless then it already is.


----------



## quashlo

*Hisatsu Orange Railway to introduce new dining car express train*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/s/article/2013011101000943.html



> 熊本県と鹿児島県を結ぶ肥薩おれんじ鉄道（熊本県八代市）は、３月２４日から初の観光列車「おれんじ食堂」を運行する。九州西海岸の風景を眺めながら、地元食材の料理を堪能できる「ちょっとぜいたくな鉄道旅行」が人気を集めそうだ。
> 
> 魚介類や果物など沿線の特産品をふんだんに使った料理や飲み物が売りで、完全予約制。ＪＲ新八代（熊本県）から川内（鹿児島県）までの約１２０キロを、海沿いの区間では減速しながら片道約３時間かけて走る。
> 
> 車両はＪＲ九州が１０月から運行する豪華寝台列車「ななつ星ｉｎ九州」も手掛けた水戸岡鋭治さんがデザインした。


Surprised that they are only just announcing this, but Hisatsu Orange Railway—third-sector railway operating on the Yatsushiro – Sendai section of the Kagoshima Main Line transferred out of JR Kyūshū hands with the opening of the parallel segment of the Kyūshū Shinkansen—will begin operating a special _Orange Restaurant Express_ train starting 2013.03.24. The service will use a specially-designed train (designed by Mitooka Eiji) and will be focused around a gourmet dining service, allowing passengers to enjoy local seafood, fruits, and other food products on a 120 km, three-hour (one-way) journey along the western coast of Kyūshū between Shin-Yatsushiro in Kumamoto and Sendai in Kagoshima.

Official website: 
http://www.hs-orange.com/kankou/

Artist sketches:

Two-car formation. Car 1 is the dining car, Car 2 is the lounge car.










Drink counter and ocean-view seats










Kitchen and dining tables










In addition to the ocean-view seating, the train will also offer booth-style seating. All seats will be reserved.










Some of the scenery along the line:


----------



## quashlo

*JR Kyūshū ponders tourist train service for Nagasaki and Saga*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0108/SEB201301080016.html



> 【土屋亮】ＪＲ九州の唐池恒二社長は８日、長崎県や佐賀県を通る新しい観光列車を、２０１４年以降に走らせる構想を明らかにした。今夏から、ルート策定などの作業を急ぐ。
> 
> 具体的なルートはこれから詰めるが、大村線（早岐―諫早）、筑肥線（姪浜―伊万里）、唐津線（久保田―西唐津）で検討する。九州新幹線は、佐賀を経由して長崎方面まで延びる計画で、今後の観光需要の高まりも見込んでいる。
> 
> 唐池社長は朝日新聞のインタビューに対し「九州に観光列車はあと１～２本つくれる。沿線住民の盛り上がりをみて決めたい」と話した。九州を一周する豪華寝台列車「ななつ星」が今年１０月に運行を始めるのに続けて、鉄道ファンの取り込みをねらう。
> 
> ＪＲ九州の観光列車は現在、「ゆふいんの森」など９本。しかし、長崎や佐賀はまわらないことから、エリアを広げる。


On 2013.01.08, JR Kyūshū announced plans to begin a new tourist train service through Nagasaki and Saga Prefectures starting in 2014. They will identify the designated route(s) this summer in preparation for the service, and are currently looking at the following potential routes:

Karatsu Line: Kubota – Nishi-Karatsu
Chikuhi Line: Meinohama – Imari 
Ōmura Line: Haiki – Isahaya

With the upcoming opening of the Nagasaki route of the Kyūshū Shinkansen, JR is envisioning increased tourist demand in this part of the island. None of the railway’s nine existing tourist trains currently serve the Nagasaki / Saga area, although the _Nanatsu no Hoshi_ (_Seven Stars_) luxury train to begin running this October will serve the area. Since they are considering the Chikuhi Line, would be interesting if they brought it straight through to central Fukuoka via the Fukuoka City Subway Airport Line… Unlikely to happen, but it would mean you could get off the airplane or Shinkansen and immediately get on the train at Fukuoka Airport or Hakata.

Existing JR Kyūshū tourist trains:

_Yufuin no Mori_: Hakata – Beppu
_Cross-Kyūshū Limited Express_: Beppu – Kumamoto – Hitoyoshi
_Asoboi!_: Kumamoto – Miyaji
_Let’s Take the A Train_: Kumamoto – Misumi
_Hitoyoshi Steam Locomotive_: Kumamoto – Hitoyoshi
_Isaburō_ / _Jinpei_: Hitoyoshi – Yoshimatsu
_Hayato no Kaze_: Kagoshima Chūō – Hayato – Yoshimatsu
_Ibusuki no Tamatebako_: Kagoshima Chūō – Ibusuki
_Umi-Sachi Yama-Sachi_: Miyazaki – Nangō


----------



## quashlo

*Promoting “Kyūshū” brand key to success of JR Kyūshū luxury train*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/130108/fkk13010803340002-n1.htm



> ＪＲ九州がついに欧州に目を向け始めた。欧州の複数の旅行会社と豪華寝台列車「ななつ星ｉｎ九州」のツアー販売契約が締結されれば、観光資源に恵まれながらも知名度不足に泣いてきた九州が、国際観光地としてのステータスを確立する効果も期待できる。（小路克明）
> 
> ◇
> 
> 「ななつ星のためだけにカンヌに来ました」
> 
> 昨年１２月、南仏・カンヌで開かれた富裕層向け旅行商談会「インターナショナル・ラグジュアリー・トラベルマーケット（ＩＬＴＭ）」で、独、仏、イスラエルなどの旅行会社の担当者が、ＪＲ九州社員に次々と声をかけてきた。
> 
> これを聞いた唐池恒二社長は膝を打った。「そんなに欧州で関心が高いのか」。これを機にＪＲ九州は、欧州の複数社とツアー販売に向け本格協議に入った。今夏にも契約が締結される見通しで、平成２６年４月出発分の第３期以降から欧州客のななつ星ツアーが実現しそうだという。
> 
> 欧州勢がいち早く、ななつ星の商品価値を見い出したのは、鉄道旅行に長い歴史と文化があるからだ。世界でもっとも有名な豪華列車「オリエント急行」の運行開始は１８８３年。列車に揺られながら国境も越える旅は１３０年の歴史を持っている。
> 
> タイ・バンコクとシンガポールを結ぶ「イースト・オリエント急行」も欧州で人気が高く乗客の大半が欧州富裕層が占める。欧州旅行会社がななつ星に注目したのは当然ともいえる。
> 
> 一方、ななつ星で年間５億円の利益を見込んでいるＪＲ九州にとっても欧州旅行会社のツアー販売申し出は「渡りに船」だった。
> 
> ななつ星で「世界最高の列車の旅」を演出したいともくろむ唐池氏は、世界各地の豪華列車を知り尽くした欧州富裕層を誘客すれば、サービスの向上にもつながると考えたようだ。
> 
> しかも豪華列車の国際競争に勝ち抜けば、ＪＲ九州だけでなく、九州の観光地としてのブランド力も必然的に高まるはずだ。豊かな自然、温泉、食材に恵まれた九州の魅力が海外で広まれば、観光だけでなく地場産業の活性化にも一役買うこともできる。
> 
> そのためにも、九州の各自治体には、観光地を個別に宣伝するのではなく、一丸となって「九州ブランド」確立に向けた戦略を練ることが求められる。


More on overseas interest in this service… In addition to the UAE travel agency, the railway has received a favorable response from travel agencies in Germany, France, and Israel. 

Good to see JR Kyūshū being very proactive about taking advantage of a huge resource (Kyūshū tourism) and maximizing the efficiency of their smaller lines, which normally wouldn’t make much money, if any at all. Some of the more recent efforts including the _Nanatsu no Hoshi_ and the Nagasaki / Saga train have likely been spurred by the complete opening of the Kyūshū Shinkansen in 2011, which has made it easier to access this part of Japan, but more importantly, increased recognition of Kyūshū as a whole.


----------



## quashlo

Shots of the new EH800 series freight locomotive for shared track segments with Hokkaidō Shinkansen being delivered (2013.01.08). The unit was manufactured by Tōshiba at their Fuchū plant, so these clips are all in the Tōkyō area:


----------



## quashlo

*New 1500 series DMUs delivered to JR Shikoku*

This is the 7th order of 1500 series DMUs, encompassing only two cars. Unlike the previous orders, the contract was given to Kinki Sharyō instead of Niigata Transys, and the cars look quite a bit different exterior-wise from the earlier sets.

Passing Suita en route to Shikoku from the Kinki Sharyō plant in the Kansai area (2013.01.07):






Testing and burn-in at Tokushima Station (2013.01.11):


----------



## Coccodrillo

quashlo said:


> Shots of the new EH800 series freight locomotive for shared track segments with Hokkaidō Shinkansen being delivered (2013.01.08). The unit was manufactured by Tōshiba at their Fuchū plant, so these clips are all in the Tōkyō area:


So it is confirmed that narrow and standard gauge trains will share the Seikan tunnel? Has it been decided to slow down the passenger trains to do so (like it has been decided for the new Gotthard tunnel) or will freight trains only run at night?

Still on this topic, are there recent statistic of traffic in the Seikan tunnel (like number of trains a day, passengers and tonnes transported)

Thank you.


----------



## quashlo

Steam action, 2012:


----------



## quashlo

Coccodrillo said:


> So it is confirmed that narrow and standard gauge trains will share the Seikan tunnel? Has it been decided to slow down the passenger trains to do so (like it has been decided for the new Gotthard tunnel) or will freight trains only run at night?
> 
> Still on this topic, are there recent statistic of traffic in the Seikan tunnel (like number of trains a day, passengers and tonnes transported)


Yes, they are already dual-gauging the tunnel.

This is the latest news:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98343358&postcount=486

For the first two years of Shinkansen service, Shinkansen trains will slow to 140 km/h. Starting in FY2018, they will time-slot the freight traffic to open up a 2-hour window for Shinkansen that will allow those particular trains to operate at 200+ km/h.

Regarding traffic statistics for the Seikan Tunnel:

JR Freight runs 51 trains a day through the tunnel, as follows:
To / from Tōhoku: 7 trains
To / from Kantō: 25 trains
To / from Tōkai: 7 trains
To / from Kansai: 12 trains
To / from Kyūshū: 2 trains

Annual freight volume through the tunnel is approx. 4.7 million tons, or 8.5% of the freight traffic between Hokkaidō and points outside of Hokkaidō.

Currently, there should be about 60 passenger trains a day through the tunnel.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Kyūshū unveils design for Seven Stars in Kyūshū bus*

Press release:
http://www13.jrkyushu.co.jp/NewsReleaseWeb.nsf/Search/B74D528976541A4349257AFB00342C93?OpenDocument

This is the connecting bus service for their new luxury train ななつ星in 九州 (_Seven Stars in Kyūshū_), designed with a lot of the same features. It will be a ¥30 million rehab of an existing JR Kyūshū bus, and will be used to tour sights at the various stations served by the train. Planned routes are in Fukuoka, Yufuin, Miyazaki, Kagoshima, and Aso – Bungo Mori. The bus will also be used as a backup in case train service is disrupted up in the mountains.

Design sketches:


----------



## quashlo

*Basic business plan announced for third-sector operator of Shin’etsu, Hokuriku Main Lines*
http://mainichi.jp/area/niigata/news/20130123ddlk15020086000c.html



> 北陸新幹線開業に伴い並行在来線の経営をＪＲから引き継ぐ第三セクターの旅客鉄道10+件会社「えちごトキめき鉄道10+件」が２２日、経営基本計画素案を発表した。素案では、利便性向上を図るため、運行本数は利用者が多い朝夕のラッシュ時などに増便。首都圏や関西圏からの観光客増も狙い、リゾート列車も運行する考えだ。ただ運賃については「県や周辺自治体と協議しながら決めたい」として明示しなかった。
> 
> 同社が経営を引き継ぐ新路線は、日本海ひすいライン（直江津−市振）▽妙高はねうまライン（直江津−妙高高原）。素案は同日、新潟市内で開かれた取締役会で承認された。
> 
> 素案では、運行本数は「全体では現行を超す本数を確保したい」とし、特に朝夕のラッシュ時と金曜日夜間に増便する。車両編成は、「ひすい」は利用者が少ないため、現行の３両から１両に減らしコスト削減を図る。
> 
> 導入車両は「ひすい」は新型ディーゼル車、「はねうま」はＪＲが使用する新型を検討する。一部住民からディーゼル車の安全性や環境汚染を懸念する声もあったが、同社は新型導入により解決できると判断したという。
> 
> 終了後、記者会見で嶋津忠裕社長は「経営の合理性を図ると共に、利便性と快適性を考慮した」と述べた。
> 
> 同社は今後、住民説明会を開く。また３月８日まで素案への意見を募集する。詳細は同社ホームページ（http://www.echigo-tokimeki.co.jp/)。【山本愛】


This is the third-sector railway to inherit ownership and control of the Naoetsu – Ichiburi section of the Hokuriku Main Line and Naoetsu – Myōkō Kōgen section of the Shin’etsu Main Line once the Hokuriku Shinkansen extension to Kanazawa opens. These sections will be renamed the Nihon-kai Hisui Line and the Myōkō Haneuma Line, respectively. According to the business plan, service will be beefed up during the high-ridership morning and evening rush hours and Friday evenings, and special “sightseeing trains” will also be operated cater to tourists coming from Greater Tōkyō and the Kansai region. The total number of trips will be increased from the existing service, but this will be countered by a reduction in train length from 3 cars to 1 car on the Hisui Line. Both lines will operate with new trains, with the Hisui Line using DMUs and the Shin’etsu Main Line using new EMUs similar to those operated by JR.

Mountain scenes on the Shin’etsu Main Line (2012.02):


----------



## quashlo

*Passenger satisfaction with Kesennuma Line BRT increasing, but some still push for return to rail*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/national/news/20130123-OYT1T00035.htm



> 津波で被災したＪＲ気仙沼線で２２日、バス高速輸送システム（ＢＲＴ）の本格運行開始から１か月を迎えた。
> 
> 鉄道での運行時より便数が増えて利便性が高まり、学生ら利用者の評価は上々だ。一方、行政を中心に鉄道の復旧にこだわる声は根強い。ＢＲＴをどう復興に結び付けるかは不透明なままだ。
> 
> ＢＲＴの７０人乗りバスは、朝夕を中心に学生らでにぎわう。最も利用者が多い気仙沼―本吉駅間は鉄道時代の約３倍の１日６３本の便が走る。ＢＲＴ専用道は気仙沼線全体（５５・３キロ）のうちまだ４・４キロだが、運行は順調だ。ＢＲＴで通学する気仙沼向洋高３年生（１８）は「（ＢＲＴ導入前の代替バスに比べても）本数が多くて渋滞も少ない。本当に便利」と喜ぶ。
> 
> 安全対策も着々と進む。これまでに２件の交通事故が起きていることを踏まえ、ＪＲ東日本は１月上旬、専用道と一般道の間に信号機と遮断機を増設したり、立ち入り禁止の案内看板を増やしたりする対策を始めた。
> 
> 利用者の評価は高いが、観光や経済への効果は疑問視される。ＢＲＴの駅前にある宮城県南三陸町の仮設商店街の関係者は「ＢＲＴに乗って来るお客さんはほとんどいない。地元の人は車での移動がほとんど」という。気仙沼観光コンベンション協会も「学生の利用率が圧倒的で、観光客の利用は少ない」と指摘する。
> 
> 一方、行政などは依然として鉄道復旧を強く求めている。同県気仙沼市震災・復興企画課は「地元の利用者の利便性などを考えれば鉄道は不可欠で、ＢＲＴはあくまで仮復旧」と語る。気仙沼地方は鉄道の普及が遅く、同線の全線開通は１９７７年。南三陸町復興企画課は「気仙沼線沿線の住民にとって鉄道は長年の夢、誇りだった」と話し、妥協することは難しい。
> 
> ただ、国の試算では気仙沼線の鉄道復旧には最大９００億円が必要という。ＢＲＴなら「１０分の１以下」（東北運輸局）で済むため、ＪＲも国の財政支援がない限り、鉄道復旧には及び腰だ。ＪＲ東日本仙台支社は「引き続き地域の方の利便性やニーズを考えながら運行していきたい」と述べるにとどまっている。
> 
> 本格運行から１か月がたち、多くの通学者に利用されるＢＲＴ（２２日、気仙沼市の陸前階上駅で）


The BRT operates about 3 times as many trips (63 trips / day) as the previous rail service on the busiest section between Kesennuma and Motoyoshi. Currently, the bus-only ROW only covers 4.4 km of the entire 55.3 km Kesennuma Line, but so far, it seems to be popular among students, who comprise a good portion of the ridership. There’s been a couple of accidents at grade crossings since service started, so in early January, JR East also installed some signals and crossing gates, as well as new signage.

However, some local business owners and tourism leaders are skeptical of the benefits, and they say that the BRT isn’t bringing any visitors in. Instead, the vast majority of the riders are students. Full rebuilding of the line to rail service would cost as much as ¥90 billion, but BRT would require only one-tenth of the cost.

Tour of the system (2012.12.30):


----------



## quashlo

A bit of railfan-oriented news…

The last flap-style departure boards on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen were replaced on 2013.01.23. The last units were at Mikawa Anjō Station in the Nagoya area, but will now be replaced with modern LED signs. The flap-style signs were introduced in 1991, replacing the original rollsigns in service since the opening of the line. Each segment was capable of displaying up to 50 different tiles and they consumed less energy than the rollsigns. 

FNN news report (2013.01.23):






Keikyū, one of the major private railways in the Tōkyō area, is famous among railfans for some fairly elaborate versions of these types of signs, although they may not have much time left:


----------



## quashlo

*Ōfunado Line BRT to begin service 2013.03.02*
http://www.iwate-np.co.jp/cgi-bin/topnews.cgi?20130127_3



> 東日本大震災で被災し休止中のＪＲ大船渡線の気仙沼―盛駅間で仮復旧として導入するバス高速輸送システム（ＢＲＴ）について、ＪＲ東日本が３月２日に運行を開始する方向で地元と最終調整していることが２６日、関係者への取材で分かった。同社は学校の新学期に合わせて今年春までの運行開始を目指していたが、震災から２年となる３月１１日以前の運行開始となる。近く正式に発表する見通しだ。
> 
> 関係者によると、３月１１日より前に運行を開始したいとの意向で、工事や運行開始の手続き、地元との協議が進められている。専用道化の工事も順調に進んでおり、ＪＲ側はすでに、関係機関に３月２日の運行開始を伝えているもようだ。
> 
> 同社は昨年１１月、大船渡線の大船渡駅（同市大船渡町）―田茂山踏切（同市盛町）間約１・９キロで専用道の工事に着手し、３月までには完成する見通し。小友（陸前高田市）―大船渡駅間の約１１キロの専用道工事も早ければ今月中に始まり、同区間は今秋までの完成を目指している。


JR East is working with local governments on getting BRT service started beginning 2013.03.02 on the section of the Ōfunado Line between Kesennuma and Sakari, which has been out of commission since the earthquake and tsunami. Work on converting the rail ROW into an exclusive BRT ROW began as early as November of last year, on about 1.9 km of the line between Ōfunado Station and the Tamoyama grade crossing. Work on an 11 km segment between Otomo Ōfunado could begin as early as this month, with completion by this autumn.


----------



## quashlo

*New Shimakaze limited express sets will debut 2013.03.17*
http://response.jp/article/2013/01/28/189754.html



> 近畿日本鉄道は、3月17日に内部・八王子線、生駒鋼索線を除く全線でダイヤ改正する。
> 
> 今回のダイヤ改正では、伊勢神宮式年遷宮に向けた輸送と、利用状況を勘案した上で輸送の効率化を図るとともに、利用客の利便の維持・向上を図ると、している。
> 
> 特急列車は、大阪難波～賢島間を結ぶ観光特急「しまかぜ」を3月21日から運行開始するのに伴って、特急の停車駅を追加する。具体的には、伊勢市駅に大阪難波9時20分発賢島行き特急、賢島15時00分発大阪難波行き特急、近鉄名古屋9時25分発賢島行き特急、賢島14時40分発近鉄名古屋行き特急の4本が停車する。また、桑名6時16分発大阪上本町行き特急を近鉄名古屋5時58分発にするなど、一部特急で運転区間を変更する。
> 
> 津7時53分発大阪上本町行き特急を7時00分発に変更する。
> 
> また、一般列車に関しては、大阪線（平日ダイヤ）の名張発大阪上本町行き急行を17時台から20時台まで毎時1本増発する。南大阪線・長野線（平日ダイヤ）の富田林発6時台の大阪阿部野橋行き準急を増発する。
> 
> 利用実態に合わせて列車種別や、運行時間も変更するほか、大阪線で1本、南大阪線、御所線、吉野線で5本の列車を削減する。
> 
> 南大阪線、御所線の一部で最終列車を2～3分繰り上げる。
> 
> 西信貴鋼索線（信貴山口駅～高安山駅間）は、6時台から22時台の運行時間帯を7時台から18時台に変更する。


These are Kintetsu’s newest limited express trainsets to be used on services between Ōsaka Namba / Kintetsu Nagoya and the Ise–Shima area, primarily targeting tourists. Kintetsu will be implementing a series of schedule changes to mark their debut, the most notable being the addition of Ise-shi Station as a stop on several limited express runs. There will be one roundtrip each out of Ōsaka Namba and Kintetsu Nagoya, with travel times ranging from 2h to 2h 30m.

Kintetsu has also set up a special website for what they’re branding as the “Premium Express SHIMAKAZE”:
http://www.kintetsu.co.jp/senden/shimakaze/

A tour inside the train courtesy of Sankei Shimbun (2012.11.01):






Recent testing at Yamato Yagi (2012.12.19):






Hopefully, this will change Kintetsu’s fortunes a bit for the better… They’ve been cutting a lot of service recently, but Ise–Shima is a big tourist draw for them:


----------



## FML

I once linked this movie, and today, I came across the graph showing (I'd assume) the same data. I translated it, so here you go.









As I noted before, the numbers should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East signs MOU to rebuild last remaining segment of Ishinomaki Line*
http://www.kahoku.co.jp/news/2013/02/20130202t13016.htm



> 宮城県女川町とＪＲ東日本は１日、東日本大震災で被災し休止中の石巻線浦宿－女川間の復旧に関する覚書を締結した。復旧工事中の渡波－浦宿間は３月１６日に運行を再開する。浦宿－女川間の再開時期は未定だが、今回の覚書で石巻線の全面復旧が正式に決まった。
> 覚書は「かつての町並みや線路の復元にとどまらず、住民が安全で快適に生活できる基盤をつくり、災害に強いまちづくりを目指す」と整備方針を示した。
> 女川駅は震災前より１５０メートル内陸側に移す。移設に伴い、浦宿－女川間の営業距離は従来の２．５キロから２キロとなる。駅舎と線路の敷設場所は、町が土地区画整理事業で５～７メートルかさ上げし、ＪＲが施設を整備する。
> ２０１４年度末の再開を要望している町は、駅開業に合わせて駅前広場を整備し、商店街形成の基盤も整える。震災と同規模の津波襲来時に住民や乗客が安全に高台へ逃げられるよう、避難道路も確保する。
> 締結式は町役場であり、須田善明町長と里見雅行ＪＲ東日本仙台支社長が覚書を交わした。須田町長は「住民待望の鉄路再開で、町の再生に向けた大きな核になる。前提となる基盤整備をしっかり進める」と語った。
> 里見支社長は「かさ上げした場所に線路を敷くため、強度や工法を検討する必要がある。一日も早い再開を目指したい」と述べた。
> 
> 石巻線の全面復旧に向けて覚書を交わした須田町長（左）と里見支社長


This was one of the lines damaged in the tsunami and earthquake. Work has been proceeding on reconstructing the Watanoha and Urashuku section, and JR East announced that they will reopen this segment on 2013.03.16. JR East also signed an MOU with Onagawa Town (Miyagi Prefecture) to eventually fully reopen the remaining segment between Urashuku and Onagawa, although a specific date has not been announced.

Onagawa Station will be relocated about 150 m away from the coast from its original location before the disaster, reducing the distance between Urashuku and Onagawa from 2.5 km to 2.0 km. The site is being prepped by Onagawa Town, and will be raised about 5 to 7 m. The town will also construct a station plaza at the station, as well as handle basic urban planning around the station, including establishment of a neighborhood retail zone.


----------



## quashlo

*Can Japan’s pioneering rail technology find success globally?*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASFK1501I_V10C13A1000000/



> ここ数年、鉄道分野に注力する企業が世界的に増えている。新興国を中心に、同市場が今後も着実に成長していくと見込まれるからだ。
> 
> 欧州の鉄道業界の団体「the European Rail Industry（UNIFE）」によれば、2009～2011年までの年間平均の市場規模は約1460億ユーロ（1ユーロ＝107円換算で約15兆6500億円）。これは、2007～2009年までの同約1360億ユーロに比べて年平均3.4％の伸びを示したという。
> 
> 今後は特に南米や中東、アフリカといった新興国での鉄道市場の拡大が期待できるとし、次の6年間は年平均2.6％で成長すると見込んでいる。その結果、2015年から2017年までの年間平均の市場規模は約1700億ユーロ（約18兆2300億円）になるとみている（図1）。
> 
> 図1　UNIFEによれば、2007～2009年までの年間平均の市場規模は約1360億ユーロだったが、2009～2011年までは、同約1460億ユーロにまで伸びた。今後もさらに拡大し、2015 ～2017年までの年間平均の市場規模は約1700億ユーロになると見込む
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ■日本企業が出展規模を拡大
> 
> 新興国をはじめとする海外市場が拡大する中、鉄道大国・日本の企業も海外でのプレゼンス向上に本気になっている。
> 
> 例えば、2012年9月にドイツのベルリンで開催された、鉄道分野の世界最大級の展示会「InnoTrans 2012」では、2010年に開催された前回と比べ、中国企業と並んで、日本企業の出展規模が大きく拡大した（図2）。
> 
> 図2　鉄道分野の世界最大級の展示会「InnoTrans 2012」の屋外展示場では、115車両、長さにして約3500mの鉄道車両が披露された
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InnoTrans 2012は、ベルリンの見本市会場「メッセベルリン」内の複数のホールを使う大規模な展示会で、合計115車両、長さにして約3500mの鉄道車両が展示された。日本企業の出展者数は、前回の26から33へと、約27％増加。展示面積で換算すると、前回と比べて84％拡大したという。
> 
> 会場内には、三菱電機や近畿車輌などの日本企業だけで貸し切った「日本ホール」も設けられた。同ホールの出展を取り仕切った業界団体の日本鉄道車両輸出組合（JORSA）によれば、1ホールを丸ごと貸し切るのはInnoTrans 2012が初めて。ホールの総面積は約1100平方メートル（m2）。「この出展面積は過去最大だが、これでも参加企業を絞ったくらい」（JORSA担当者）だったという。
> 
> ■日立は社長自らアピール
> 
> 日本ホール以外にも、日立製作所や東芝などが単独でブースを構えた。特に日立製作所は、代表執行役 執行役社長の中西宏明氏が訪問し、報道機関に向けて展示品をアピールした。
> 
> 同社は、日本企業の中でも早い段階からInnoTransに出展してきた古参企業である。「InnoTransの会場でいきなり商談がまとまるものではないが、継続的に出展することで、特に欧州の鉄道市場での存在感が増す」（同社関係者）と出展の意義を語る。
> 
> 実際、日立製作所は英国運輸省の都市間高速鉄道計画に関して、主要幹線の「East Coast Main Line」と「Great Western Main Line」を走行する鉄道車両のリースを受注している。具体的には、日立製作所が出資する特別目的会社の英Agility Trainsが、約30年にわたってリース事業を展開する。日立製作所は、同事業向けに合計596両車両の製造と27年半にわたる保守事業をAgility Trainsから受注した。その総額は45億ポンド（約6000億円）と巨額である。
> 
> ■省エネに貢献するSiCインバーターに注目
> 
> InnoTrans 2012におけるエレクトロニクス分野での話題は、鉄道車両の電装品に向けた省エネ技術。中でも注目を集めていたのが、日立製作所と三菱電機、東芝の3社がそれぞれ出展していた、炭化ケイ素（SiC）製ダイオードを利用した、鉄道車両向けインバーター装置である（図3）。
> 
> 図3　 「InnoTrans 2012」では、日立製作所と東芝、三菱電機の3社がSiC製ダイオードを利用した、鉄道車両向けインバーターに関する展示品をそれぞれ披露した（a～c）。フランスAlstomも、SiCインバーターの採用に積極的な姿勢を見せた（d）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SiCインバーターが注目される理由は三つある。第1に、SiC製ダイオードを利用したインバーター装置によって、鉄道車両システムの電力損失低減が可能になる。
> 
> 従来のシリコン（Si）製ダイオードを利用した場合と比べて、約30％の損失低減につながる。SiC製ダイオードは、Si品よりもスイッチング時の応答性に優れるため、インバーター装置単体での電力損失、中でもスイッチング時の損失を減らせる。
> 
> しかも、回生（減速時に、車両の運動エネルギーを電気エネルギーとして回収する技術）時に回収できる電力が増えることも、鉄道車両システムの電力損失の低減につながる。これは、回生ブレーキだけで必要な「ブレーキ力」を得られる車両速度範囲が広がることに起因する。
> 
> 回生ブレーキ時に車両が高速だと、ダイオードの接合温度が急上昇して使用時の許容温度を超える恐れがある。こうした場合は、機械式ブレーキと回生ブレーキを併用しなければならない。SiC製ダイオードであれば、Siより許容温度が高いため、回生ブレーキを適用できる速度範囲が広がり、より多くの電力を回生で得られる。
> 
> 第2の理由が、インバーター装置そのものを小型・軽量化できること。発熱が減るため、冷却機構などを小さくできる。SiC製ダイオードの利用で、インバーター装置の体積や質量を40～60％ほど削減可能だ。
> 
> ■銀座線での採用実績も高評価
> 
> 第3の理由が、日本市場で既に採用実績があること。東京地下鉄（東京メトロ）の銀座線の新しい「01系車両」に、三菱電機のSiCインバーターが採用され、その省エネ効果も実証済みだ。
> 
> 01系車両は、従来車両に比べてインバーター装置や誘導モータなどから成る主回路システムの消費電力を38.6％低減できたという。電力回生に関しては、走行に使用した電力のうち、回生ブレーキで架線に戻した電力の割合（回生率）を、従来の22.7％から51.0％にまで向上させたとする。
> 
> これらの理由から、大手鉄道車両メーカーが、日本企業が開発したSiCインバーターに強い関心を寄せたという。実際、鉄道事業分野の大手であるフランスAlstomは、SiCインバーターの採用に積極的な姿勢を見せた。「日本企業を含めて、今後SiCインバータを手掛けるさまざまな企業からの調達を検討する」（同社）とした。
> 
> 既に同社は、デンマークDanfossのインバーター・モジュールを使って検証している段階。同モジュールは、ロームのSiC製ショットキー・バリア・ダイオード（SBD）とSiC製MOSFET（金属酸化膜半導体電界効果トランジスタ）を採用している。
> 
> 海外の場合、鉄道事業者だけでなく、車両メーカーが部品や部材の採用に対して大きな権限を持つ。それだけに、今後SiCインバーターが鉄道車両に広がりそうだ。
> 
> ■LED照明に海外で普及の兆し
> 
> SiCインバーターとともに、鉄道車両の電装品に向けた省エネ技術として日本企業が強みを発揮できそうなのが、LED（発光ダイオード）照明である。
> 
> 既に日本の鉄道では、前方を照らす前部標識灯や客室灯へのLED照明の採用が始まっている。海外市場でも今後本格化する見込みで、InnoTrans 2012に出展された新型車両の多くが、客室灯にLED照明を搭載していた。
> 
> 例えば、Alstom、ドイツSiemensとともに鉄道事業の「ビッグスリー」の一角をなすカナダBombardierは、最新の地下鉄車両にLED照明を初めて採用した（図4）。この車両はポーランドでの実用化が決まっており、2013年前半に運行を開始する見込みだという。
> 
> 図4　カナダBombardierは、室内灯にLED照明を採用した新型の地下鉄車両を披露した。地下鉄に同照明を採用するのは初めてだという。2013年前半にはポーランドで営業運転を始める見込み
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ■クラウド型で運行管理システムを安価に
> 
> 世界の鉄道市場が拡大するにつれて、省エネとともにニーズが高まっているのがコスト削減である。特に新興国などで要求が厳しいのは、鉄道分野も例外ではない。
> 
> InnoTrans 2012では、低コスト化に向けた新技術を日本企業が提案した。例えば、東芝はクラウド型の運行管理システムを出展した（図5）。運行管理に必要な処理をサーバーで実行し、パソコンのWebブラウザーを通じて操作できる。具体的には、運行スケジュールを管理したり、地図サービス「Google Maps」上で鉄道車両の位置を特定できたりする。
> 
> 図5　東芝は、クラウド型の運行管理システムを出展した。特徴は、既存システムよりも安く、パソコンのWebブラウザーで鉄道の運行を管理できることだ。Google Maps上で鉄道車両の現在位置などが分かる
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 従来の運行管理システムでは、鉄道事業者が専用の通信回線やコンピューターを用いるのが一般的だった。これに対して、クラウド型であればインターネット回線とパソコンで構築できるため、導入コストが安価に済む。専用機材が不要な上、月額課金制で運行管理システムを提供するため、初期導入コストを抑制しやすい。
> 
> 専用の通信回線とコンピュータ―を用いる従来システムは、売り切り型のため導入コストが高かった。売り切り型で必要だったコストをその寿命期間で割って月額に換算した値と比べて、クラウド型の月額課金は「約10分の1以下になるだろう」（東芝）とみる。
> 
> 東芝はこのクラウド型システムについて、コスト削減のほかに、運行管理システムを迅速に立ち上げやすいことも特徴としてうたう。特に自然災害など、運行管理システムが停止した際に威力を発揮するという。専用の通信回線とコンピュータ―だと復旧に時間が掛かるが、クラウド型であれば、インターネット回線とパソコンを確保すれば復旧にメドが付くからである。
> 
> （日経エレクトロニクス　根津禎）


Another great article from the Nikkei, perhaps the best domestic newspaper at covering rail-related topics.

The first news to report was that Japanese firms expanded their presence at InnoTrans 2012 in Berlin, compared to the previous event in 2010. The number of Japanese firms with booths increased from 26 to 33, and the total booth area increased 84%, with a special 1,100 sq m “Japan Hall” exclusively for domestic firms including Mitsubishi Electric and Kinki Sharyō. According to the Japan Overseas Rolling Stock Association (JORSA), which leased the hall space, this was the first time they’ve done this. Hitachi president Nakanishi Hiroaki also visited the event in person to market Hitachi products.

The second news bit out of InnoTrans involved new railcar inverter technology using silicon carbide diodes, with Hitachi, Tōshiba, and Mitsubishi Electric all providing displays on this latest development. Use of silicon carbide diodes reduces electricity loss by about 30% and increases the amount of energy that can be recouped through regenerative braking, and reduces the size needed for the inverter.

Other big news was the expanded use of LED lighting systems, which are now starting to spread in overseas markets, presenting a potential opportunity for Japanese firms. Tōshiba also had a cloud-based traffic control system on display that can capitalize on standard Internet connections and PCs, instead of the exclusive communications infrastructure typically required by such systems. As a result, there are some capital cost and time savings in implementing the system from scratch, and accelerated system recovery following natural disasters.


----------



## Alliee

The present railway system in Japan is one of the most extensive and advanced in the world. Well I was looking to try to understand the railway system during the Meiji Period up to WWII in particular. How it was developed, traffic base, equipment, shops, operational procedures, engineering etc.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Alliee said:


> The present railway system in Japan is one of the most extensive and advanced in the world. Well I was looking to try to understand the railway system during the Meiji Period up to WWII in particular. How it was developed, traffic base, equipment, shops, operational procedures, engineering etc.


You may want to acquire this book:
http://www.amazon.com/Early-Japanese-Railways-1853-1914-Engineering/dp/4805310065


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to open Singapore office*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASDD0400R_U3A200C1TJ1000/



> 東日本旅客鉄道（ＪＲ東日本）は海外市場を本格開拓する。今春、アジア初の拠点をシンガポールに設置する。市場調査や情報収集を手がけ、鉄道プロジェクトなどへの参画をめざす。人口減少で国内では主力の鉄道事業の成長鈍化が予想される。都市部の鉄道網整備や運行効率化などのノウハウを生かし、新興国の需要を取り込む。
> 
> 世界の鉄道市場は2020年まで年2.5％程度のペースで成長し、同年には22兆円規模に達する見通し。特にアジア（オセアニアを含む）や西欧が６兆円超と２大市場になる。昨秋には海外初となる駐在員事務所をブリュッセルに設置。今春に支店級に格上げし、営業活動を本格化する。
> 
> 鉄道プロジェクト参画ではコンサルティングにとどまらず、効率的な列車運行システムの構築や設備保守なども提案する。鉄道事業では欧米勢だけでなく中国なども海外で受注活動を積極的に進めている。ＪＲ東日本は国内で培ったノウハウを結集したパッケージ型提案で競争力を高める。
> 
> ＪＲ東日本は、海外の鉄道プロジェクトの現地調査などを手がける子会社、日本コンサルタンツ（東京・千代田）を11年に設立。同社などの日本連合は昨春、インドの高速鉄道整備計画で同国南部の大都市チェンナイ、バンガロールを通る路線の事前調査を落札した。
> 
> 事前調査は導入する車両や運行システムを決める際の重要な参考情報になる。ＪＲ東日本は自社の拠点も設置することで受注体制を強化する。
> 
> 同社は国内鉄道事業の成長鈍化を補うため、「駅ナカ」と呼ぶ駅構内の商業施設など収益源の多角化を急いでいる。


Official press release:
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2012/20130202.pdf

A bit more news on this effort. Their Brussels office opened last autumn as a “resident employee” office (business officially just started to 2013.02.01 with five staff), but will be upgraded to a full branch office this spring. The Singapore office will open on 2013.03.15 with a small staff of four employees, targeting the Asian market. The goal of both offices is to promote JR East expertise as consultants across a wide range of railway-related fields, including railway planning, train operations, facilities maintenance, and station development (including station retail).

In 2011, JR East joined a joint venture consultancy (Japan International Consultants for Transportation (JIC Transport)) as the majority shareholder, together with several other Japanese railway companies:

East Japan Railway Company (JR East): 53%
West Japan Railway Company (JR West): 20%
Tōkyō Metro: 20%
Kyūshū Railway Company (JR Kyūshū): 1%
Japan Freight Railway Company (JR Freight): 1%
Tōkyū Corporation: 1%
Keihan Electric Railway: 1%
Seibu Railway: 1%
Keiō Corporation: 1%
Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau: 1%: 1%

JIC Transport is already doing some feasibility studies for a proposed high-speed line in southern India connecting Chennai and Bengaluru, but these latest efforts mean that JR East is also looking to develop a global presence entirely on its own (as opposed to JVs with other companies). Not surprising, given they are the largest railway company in both Japan and the world in terms of passenger volume… Besides dwarfing any of the other JRs and major private railways in Japan in terms of ridership, they also have the added expertise of an extensive Shinkansen network. Their approach to Shinkansen is also a bit different from JR Central, as JR East is still looking to increase speeds to 360 km/h, and they have experience with shared running through the mini-Shinkansen.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to launch new dining train for Tōhoku region this autumn*

Official press release:
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2012/20130203.pdf

NHK also has a video report:
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20130205/k10015319691000.html

This service will be branded _Tōhoku Emotion_, using a refurbished 3-car Kiha 110 series formation (capacity of 48 pax). The train will basically be a moving restaurant, and all seats will be dining seats. One car of the formation will be box seating (28 seats), the second car will be open dining seats (20 seats), while the third car will be open space housing an open kitchen. Service will start as early as this autumn on the Hachinohe Line between Hachinohe Station (Aomori Prefecture) and Kuji Station (Iwate Prefecture), eventually expanding later to other lines in the Tōhoku region. Dining options will feature fresh, local ingredients from the Tōhoku region.

Renders:


----------



## quashlo

JR Kyūshū invited members of the press to see the deluxe suite carriage of its _Seven Stars_ luxury train currently under construction in Kudamatsu City. 

No pictures yet, but there’s an _Asahi Shimbun_ video report here:
http://www.asahi.com/business/update/0205/SEB201302050029.html

Since it’s Kudamatsu, I guess that means Hitachi is working on it…


----------



## Woonsocket54

any updates on N700A? It was supposed to enter service already, no?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Woonsocket54 said:


> any updates on N700A? It was supposed to enter service already, no?


It entered service today. There was departure ceremony at 7am this morning at Tokyo station. Around 400 railfans were there.


----------



## Woonsocket54

that is truly excellent news


----------



## quashlo

*U.S. lawyer traces Japan's railway history*
http://ajw.asahi.com/article/behind_news/people/AJ201302080005



> When he's not busy settling lawsuits, lawyer Dan Free finds time to chat with--and outdo--Japan's famously enthusiastic train fans.
> 
> "No Japanese person has studied Japan's railways so intensively," said one such rail fanatic after hearing a Free's lecture in Osaka at the end of last year. Following the session, many similarly impressed attendees lined up to shake hands with the visiting train expert.
> 
> Free, 57, lives in New York and was involved in the liquidation proceedings of the major U.S. investment bank Lehman Brothers, which declared bankruptcy in 2008.
> 
> When he can get a brief break in his hectic schedule, Free studies old paintings and photos with a magnifying glass.
> 
> "As people move from one place to another, new cultures appear," Free said. "My heart dances for joy when tracing history via railways."
> 
> The starting point for Free's interest came at the age of 9, when he saw a Japanese bullet train for the first time on a TV broadcast of the 1964 Tokyo Olympics.
> 
> "When did the country of samurai experience such a big change?" he wondered. The sight of modernized Japan left Free with a subtle but unforgettable feeling.
> 
> When he was in his mid-20s, Free found a photo in a secondhand bookstore in Britain. It was a picture of a train for Emperor Meiji to celebrate the victory of the 1894-1895 Sino-Japanese War.
> 
> A vivid image of a small Asian country dynamically advancing came to his mind, taking Free back in time to his childhood amazement at the rapid development of Japan.
> 
> Now he is such an earnest admirer of Japan that he displays a picture scroll of the 11th-century Japanese epic "Genji Monogatari" (The Tale of Genji) at his home.
> 
> Free also has more than 600 items related to railways.
> 
> Using valuable documents and photos of the Osaka and Kyoto stations from the start of their operation, Free wrote the book "Early Japanese Railways 1853-1914: Engineering Triumphs that Transformed Meiji-era Japan," in English.
> 
> "Railways are not just a means of transport," Free said. "Railways affect the development of the Japanese economy and civilization significantly."
> 
> Free has selected China as his next target of study. He believes that tracing the history of China's railways will make it possible to predict where China's economic development is going.
> 
> "What I hope to achieve is to give Western people a better understanding of some of the history of East Asia--specifically railways," Free said.


An interesting story… Can be a bit difficult to wrap one’s head around the rich railway tradition in Japan without a good grasp of the language, as the availability of English-language content is limited.


----------



## quashlo

*JR West responsive to tourist train on Nanao Line*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/article/ishikawa/20130215/CK2013021502000192.html



> 能登地区の県議や首長らでつくる「能登総合開発促進協議会」は十四日、金沢市のＪＲ西日本金沢支社と大阪市の同社本社を訪れ、北陸新幹線開業に向けたＪＲ七尾線の利用促進などを要望した。観光列車の実現に前向きな姿勢が示され、七尾線へ乗り入れる特急の運行継続をにじませる発言もあったという。（松本浩司）
> 
> 会議は非公開で、協議会長の木本利夫県議らによると、本社では担当部長らが九州新幹線開通で誕生したＪＲ九州の「指宿のたまて箱」など成功例を参考にしているといい、「ユニークな列車への改造を考えている」と言及したという。
> 
> また、現在七尾線に乗り入れている「サンダーバード」「しらさぎ」など能登の誘客につながる特急について、本社の担当部長らは、運行継続など充実させる方針を明らかにした。木本氏は「新幹線開業が近づき、互いに本気になってきた。これまでと雰囲気が違う」と述べた。
> 
> 観光列車は「指宿のたまて箱」や東北新幹線延伸に合わせた「リゾートあすなろ」などが知られ、新幹線の終着駅から観光客を周遊させる二次交通の一つとして有力視されている。
> 
> 要望には不嶋豊和・七尾市長や杉本栄蔵・中能登町長らも同席した。
> 
> ＪＲの担当者に要望書を手渡す木本氏（右）＝金沢市のＪＲ西日本金沢支社で


With the upcoming opening of the Hokuriku Shinkansen extension to Kanazawa, Kanazawa City is petitioning JR West to carry out service improvements on the Nanao Line. JR hinted that they are looking at possible tourist train services (like JR Kyūshū’s _Ibusuki no Tamate-bako_) for the line, and are considering retaining through-servicing limited expresses (_Thunderbird_, _Shirasagi_, etc.).

Inside the _Ibusuki no Tamate-bako_. This is a tourist train operating on the Ibusuki Line in Kagoshima.






One-hour special on the Shinkansen extension to Kanazawa:


----------



## quashlo

*First section of Sanriku Railway Minami-Rias Line to reopen 2013.04.03* 
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/iwate/news/20130214-OYT8T01764.htm



> 東日本大震災の津波被害を受けて、復旧作業が進められている三陸鉄道南リアス線吉浜―盛駅間（２１・６キロ）が４月３日に運行再開することが１４日、分かった。全区間（釜石―盛駅間）が不通となっている同線で、震災後初めての開通区間となる。同社が１５日にも正式発表する。関係者によると、再開初日は、一般利用者が無料で乗れる特別列車を３往復運行。学校の新学期が始まるのに合わせ、翌４日から通常営業する。
> 
> 同社では同線釜石―吉浜駅間（１５キロ）と北リアス線田野畑―小本駅間（１０・５キロ）の復旧工事を進めており、いずれも２０１４年４月に全線開通させる予定だ。


The entire 36.6 km line has been out of commission since the earthquake and tsunami, but the first 21.6 km section of the line, between Sakari and Yoshihama, will reopen on April 3, in time for the start of the new school year. Repair work is still proceeding on the remaining 15.0 km section between Kamaishi and Yoshihama and the 10.5 km section of the Kita-Rias Line between Tanohata and Omoto, which are scheduled to reopen in 2014.04.

Their fleet was also damaged in the disaster, but with some help in the form of monetary aid from Kuwait, they’ve purchased three replacement cars, built by Niigata Transys and all to be delivered by 2012.02.23. 

The first day of service, they will just run three roundtrips, but all free. Regular service will return the day after (2013.04.04), with 7 daily roundtrips (5 fewer than pre-disaster). For safety reasons, they will be limited to 45 km/h, so it end-to-end travel time will take about 41-50 minutes (about 10-20 minutes longer than pre-disaster).

Cab view on the Kita-Rias Line between Rikuchū Noda and Noda Tamagawa. Can see the freshly-laid track. This section reopened on 2012.04.01 after repair work began 2011.11. Damage was especially bad on this section, with the tsunami pushing the tracks as far as 30 m inland.






Short promo for the railway from KitKat Japan:


----------



## quashlo

*JR Freight completes capacity improvements at Sumidagawa Freight Terminal*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2013/02/15/029/



> JR貨物はこのほど、2009年度より進めてきた「隅田川駅鉄道貨物輸送力増強事業」の竣工を発表した。3月16日のダイヤ改正より供用開始する。
> 
> JR南千住駅の南側に位置する隅田川駅は、東京から東北・北海道方面への鉄道コンテナ輸送における玄関口の役割を果たす。「隅田川駅鉄道貨物輸送力増強事業」では、京葉臨海鉄道(JR貨物や千葉県などが出資する第3セクター)を事業主体に、駅構内の着発線・荷役線の延伸、コンテナホームの拡幅・延伸、機関車留置機能の整備などを進めてきた。
> 
> 同事業の竣工により、着発線・荷役線はそれまでの18両から、現在の標準の編成両数である20両に対応した長さとなり、輸送力の増強が図られる。鉄道コンテナ増強輸送力は1年あたり約22万トンとのこと。
> 
> 隅田川駅ではこれまで、同駅を発着する列車の機関車は田端信号場駅まで回送が必要だったが、今回の事業で隅田川駅構内に機関車留置設備が新設され、輸送障害時でも柔軟な運用が可能になった。コンテナホームの拡幅・延伸により、近年取扱量が増加している大型コンテナの取扱列車も拡大。モーダルシフトによる環境負荷の改善効果も期待されており、事業竣工によるCO2削減量は1年あたり約3.3万トンとされている。


This is a major freight terminal located on the south side of JR Minami-Senju Station, serving as a major gateway for freight traffic from Tōkyō to Tōhoku and Hokkaidō. The ¥4.6 billion (30% national government funding) improvements involved extending tracks (from 18 cars to 20 cars), widening and extending platforms, and adding sidings for locomotives, and will bolster annual capacity to about 220,000 tons.

Testing the new sidings:


----------



## quashlo

*Sendai Freight Terminal relocation in the works*
http://www.kahoku.co.jp/news/2013/02/20130213t12008.htm



> 体的な計画には発展しなかった。移転候補地の一つは仙台市宮城野区岩切地区。跡地買い取りの意向を示す県の購入額がどうなるかなどが、議論の鍵を握りそうだ。（報道部・長谷美龍蔵）
> 
> ＜岩切地区が有力＞
> 岩切地区の候補地は東北線東仙台－岩切間の沿線で、国道４号バイパス東側。一帯は田畑が広がり、ＪＲ東北線の直線区間が１キロ以上続く。
> 基本編成２０両の貨物列車が真っすぐ停車できるのが利点。物流拠点の若林区卸町地区や仙台港周辺にも近く、隣接する宮城野区燕沢地区には、ＪＲ貨物の仙台総合鉄道部（旧機関区）もある。
> ＪＲ貨物東北支社も「移転先は複数浮上しているが、岩切地区は有力な候補地」と認める。
> 
> ＜効率向上が必要＞
> 仙台貨物ターミナル駅は旧国鉄時代の１９６１年、宮城野駅として開業した。当時は貨車を細かく切り離し、行き先別に仕分けて連結し直していた。このため複数の支線が必要で、構内は扇形状となっている。
> 今はコンテナ輸送主流となり、貨車を切り離さずにコンテナ自体を行き先別に載せ替える。扇形の構内では最大１０両しか停車できず、いまだに貨物列車の切り離しを行っており、作業効率が良くないのが現状だ。
> ＪＲ貨物は移転の必要性を痛感しており、真貝康一東北支社長は「作業時間を短縮できれば、荷物の到着時間が早くなり、鉄道輸送の使いやすさが向上する。新たな需要も取り込める」と語る。
> 
> ＜協議進展に期待＞
> 移転はこれまでも議論になった。東北運輸局が２００４年、検討委員会を発足させ、ＪＲ貨物と県、仙台市などが可能性を探った。翌年３月には「移転は必要」との結論がまとまったが、計画は具体化しなかった。当時の市幹部は「跡地の利活用策が固まらなかったことが、進展を妨げた」と振り返る。
> 最大の課題はかつても今も費用負担とされる。ＪＲ貨物は「潤沢な貯蓄があるわけでもない」（真貝支社長）とし、現在地の売却益を移転費に充てたい考え。跡地の利活用決定が大きな前提になるという。
> 今回の広域防災拠点整備をめぐっては、県が「ターミナル駅跡地を買い取り、都市公園にすることになる」（震災復興・企画部）と説明しており、これまでになく移転が現実味を帯びている。
> 県は新年度、仙台市、ＪＲ貨物などと協議の場を設置する方針。関係者は「跡地の売却金額、移転費用の負担割合がどうなるかなどが焦点だ」と口をそろえる。
> 真貝支社長は「移転先がしっかり確保され、移転に伴う収支も合うことが検討の大前提。それが満たされて初めて、移転の可否を判断できる」と強調。「課題は乗り越えたい」とも語り、協議の進展に期待を寄せる。
> 
> ［宮城県の広域防災拠点構想］　対象エリアは仙台市宮城野区の宮城野原公園総合運動場、国立病院機構仙台医療センター、ＪＲ貨物仙台貨物ターミナル駅の計４３ヘクタール。災害時の支援物資の集約・中継、災害医療、関係機関の活動基盤などの機能を想定する。県は２０２０年度が最終年度となる県震災復興計画と連動した整備を目指す。


This terminal opened in 1961 in the Miyagino district of Sendai, but the fan-shaped layout can only handle 10-car trains and isn’t ideal for today’s container volumes. The preferred relocation site is in the Iwakiri district of Sendai City between Higashi-Sendai and Iwakiri, on the east side of the National Route 4 Bypass. The site is Greenfield, but located on a 1 km+ straight section of the Tōhoku Main Line. There have been previous talks of relocating the freight terminal, but this time, the impetus has to do with creating a large evacuation zone near central Sendai.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Hokkaidō, Ministry of the Environment begin studying means of preventing crane deaths*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/eco/news/20130216-OYT1T00594.htm?from=ylist



> 北海道東部の湿原に生息する国の特別天然記念物タンチョウと列車の衝突事故が後を絶たないことから、ＪＲ北海道と環境省は、列車からタンチョウの嫌がる音を出すなど、事故防止策の検討に乗り出した。
> 
> 今月１３日、釧路湿原周辺を走るＪＲ釧網(せんもう)線でタンチョウがはねられて死んだ。ＪＲによると、タンチョウが列車にはねられる事故は、今年度４件となった。環境省によると、事故は２０１１年度までの過去１０年間で３０件発生している。
> 
> 最近では、給餌などで数が増え、湿原での過密化も問題となっているタンチョウだが、その生息数は世界でもわずか３０００羽弱とされる。環境省は「非常に希少な生物で、事故は無視できない」（釧路自然環境事務所）としている。


This is the red-crowned crane (_Grus japonensis_), an endangered species and designated Natural Monument of Japan, believed to have less than 3,000 surviving individuals worldwide. There have been four accidents this fiscal year between JR Hokkaidō trains and the birds, whose habitat includes the wetlands of eastern Hokkaidō, with the latest happening on 2013.02.13. According to the Ministry of the Environment, there were at total of 30 accidents in the ten-year period ending FY2011. Their numbers have been increasing in Japan due to feeding and other factors, and the bird density in the wetlands has helped contribute to the problem. JR and the Ministry are now looking at ways to prevent accidents, including emitting noise from the train to scare them out of the way.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Kyūshū to offer technical assistance to Thai Railways*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/130220/fkk13022002100001-n1.htm



> ＪＲ九州の唐池恒二社長は１９日、記者会見で「タイの鉄道整備で、在来線の車両や運行管理システムを提供し、手伝いができないか模索したい」と述べ、タイ政府が行う鉄道整備事業への参画を検討していることを明らかにした。
> 
> 鉄道網の整備を重要施策に掲げるタイのインラック首相は昨年４月に来日。ＪＲ九州の九州新幹線や観光列車に試乗し、ＪＲ九州の鉄道を高く評価した。
> 
> さらに同年８月にバンコクを訪問した唐池氏に対し、タイ国政府は、日本から時間に正確な運行管理システムや安全性能の高い車両を導入したい、という意向を示したという。ＪＲ九州は、鉄道事業参画のほか、外食事業でのタイ進出や、タイから九州への観光客誘致なども検討している。
> 
> ◇
> 
> ＪＲ九州は、３月１６日～５月２６日にバンコクで、ＪＲ九州の経営戦略と、同社の鉄道を手掛ける工業デザイナー水戸岡鋭治氏のデザインを紹介する企画展を開催する。


JR Kyūshū president Karaike Kōji announced on 2013.02.19 that he would offer technical assistance in railcar equipment (rolling stock) and train operations to Thai Railways. JR Kyūshū is also considering entering the restaurant business in Thailand, and is looking at ways to increase Thai tourists to Kyūshū.

Thai PM Yingluck Shinawatra visited Japan in April of last year and rode the Kyūshū Shinkansen and some of JR Kyūshū’s tourist trains. This was followed by Karaike’s visit to Thailand in August.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Kyūshū to construct exclusive waiting lounge at Hakata Station for new luxury train*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/news/130219/biz13021919040030-n1.htm



> ＪＲ九州は１９日、１０月に運行開始する豪華寝台列車「ななつ星ｉｎ九州」の専用ラウンジを博多駅に設置すると発表した。乗客の専用待合スペースとするほか、ななつ星の説明会の会場として活用する。
> 
> 唐池恒二社長は記者会見で「乗車前のひとときを過ごしたり、到着後に旅行の余韻に浸ったりする場所として使ってほしい」と話した。
> 
> 広さは約１３０平方メートルで、駅ビル３階の改札口横に設置する。ななつ星の車両と同様にデザイナーの水戸岡鋭治さんが手掛け、木をふんだんに使用。ラウンジにはピアノが置かれ、軽食も取れるようにする。
> 
> 工費は約８千万円で、３月２９日に完成予定。


In typical PR fashion, they are only releasing bits at a time… :lol:

Official JR Kyūshū press release:
http://www13.jrkyushu.co.jp/newsreleaseweb.nsf/GeneralFrameset?OpenFrameSet

Anyways, this will be a exclusive lounge at JR Hakata Station for the new _Seven Stars of Kyūshū_ luxury train. It will be small (only 130 sq m), located on the third floor of the station next to the faregates. Design will be by Mitooka Eiji. Construction cost is approx. ¥80 million. Completion is scheduled for 2013.03.29, with opening on 2013.04.02.

Sketches:


----------



## Coccodrillo

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kintetsu_50000_series

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kintetsu_Shima_Line

Thak you for your updates quashlo, I didn't know there were double deck trains on standard gauge tracks in Japan, beside a few Shinkansen. But I heard there are a few double deck trains on narrow gauge lines.


----------



## quashlo

*Kyōsan Electric establishes local Indian office in Delhi*
http://www.hindustantimes.com/busin...-India-for-rail-connect/Article1-1033234.aspx



> Kyosan Electric Manufacturing, a 100-year-old Japanese company that manufactures railway and road signalling systems, opened its first India office in Delhi on Monday to increase its presence in the country's railway network.
> 
> The company has plans to be part of the huge expansion
> of the Indian railways network by providing safety signalling system for the proposed high speed railways and special corridors. There are 20 rail routes that are ready for high speed corridors.
> 
> In the next five years, signalling projects in Indian railways is expected to touch $3 billion. "Indian railways and road users can look forward to improved traffic safety and reliability, and our global corporate motto has been promoting safety and reliability," said T Tokodai, president and chief operating officer, Kyosan Electric Manufacturing.


Official press release from Kyōsan Electric:
http://contents.xj-storage.jp/contents/67420/T/PDF-GENERAL/140120130129072393.pdf


----------



## quashlo

*Mitsubishi Heavy Industries begins construction of new Mihara Test Center*
http://www.mhi.co.jp/en/news/story/1303271637.html



> Tokyo, March 27, 2013 - Today Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Ltd. (MHI) began construction of the "MIHARA Test Center," Japan's first comprehensive railway transportation system verification facility, at the Wadaoki Plant of its Mihara Machinery Works in Hiroshima Prefecture. The test center - which takes its name both from its location and from the acronym "Multipurpose Integrated Highly Advanced Railway Applications" - will have a 3.2 kilometers (km) long loop track capable of accommodating various international standards. Operation is slated to commence in the first half of 2014. Plans call for the center to welcome use by outside entities such as other companies, government offices and organizations.
> 
> A groundbreaking ceremony was held at the construction site today attended by local government officials and representatives of related organizations, associations, a university, railway companies, manufacturers and trading companies. Attendees included Deputy Governor of Hiroshima Prefecture Kazuaki Jono, Mihara City Mayor Yasuyuki Goto and MHI President Hideaki Omiya.
> 
> Construction of the MIHARA Test Center is aimed primarily at strengthening Japan's business competitiveness in railway systems, a pillar of the country's infrastructure export strategy. The center will function as a strong support tool for verifying compliance with international standards and for promoting product development. At the same time, it will also serve to further enhance Japan's highly acclaimed railway system maintenance and management capabilities. Future plans call for center facilities to be further upgraded to enable comprehensive verification testing and demonstrations related to smart communities.
> 
> MHI has already had test tracks at the Wadaoki Plant not only for railway systems but also for the APM (automated people mover) system and the HSST (high-speed surface transport) magnetic levitation system. With construction of the new MIHARA Test Center, these existing test tracks will be significantly extended by introducing the 3.2km loop track. The new test tracks will enable train performance testing under various conditions: for example, operation at a maximum speed of 100km/hour, continuous operation, and noise testing on curves. The center will also have system capability to perform comprehensive train testing, including the signaling system, communications system, operation management, etc.
> 
> Although the global market for railway systems is presently booming, competition among system suppliers has become increasingly intense due to the entry of competitors in newly emerging countries. Against this backdrop, the market now tends to require more sophisticated signal and operation management systems and more complex route layouts in urban areas, and as a result high-level system integration capability to respond to these requirements has become a key factor for winning orders. Construction of the new test facility is MHI's response to today's market trends and the company's need to enhance its competitiveness.
> 
> MHI plans not only to use the MIHARA Test Center for its own purposes but also to make the facility widely available for use by other entities. Based on that intention, evaluation and management methods will be taken under consideration - from the viewpoints of fairness, confidentiality and openness - by a committee that will include related industrial associations and corporations. Several organizations have already expressed interest in cooperating, and this stance will enable a team approach to enhancing Japan's competitiveness in this field.
> 
> Going forward MHI intends to play a role as a leading company in this area and aggressively promote the superiority of Japanese railway systems to the global market. At the same time it will leverage construction of the MIHARA Test Center to strengthen its own international competitiveness as a systems integrator.


----------



## quashlo

*New sightseeing train enters service on Hisatsu Orange Railway*
http://www.nishinippon.co.jp/nnp/item/354663



> 熊本県と鹿児島県を結ぶ「肥薩おれんじ鉄道」（熊本県八代市）は２４日、全国的にも珍しい食がテーマの観光列車「おれんじ食堂」の運行を開始した。ゆっくりと海沿いを走るため、景色を眺めながら、沿線の特産品をふんだんに使った料理が楽しめる「ちょっとぜいたくな旅」が売り。
> 
> この日は八代駅で出発式を開催。午前１０時２０分ごろ、ホームに一番列車が入ると、横断幕を持った地元の人々がオレンジ色の上着や手袋を身に着けてお出迎え。古木圭介社長は「これをきっかけに沿線が新しい観光地となってほしい。末永く愛していただきたい」とあいさつした。


This is the _Orange Restaurant_ (おれんじ食堂) that debuted on 2013.03.24… There’s finally some footage on YouTube. 

Departure ceremony at Yatsushiro Station:


----------



## quashlo

*New section of Shinano Railway to be named the Kita-Shinano Line*
http://mainichi.jp/area/nagano/news/20130328ddlk20020029000c.html



> 県などが出資する第三セクター・しなの鉄道（上田市）は２７日、北陸新幹線の金沢延伸に伴いＪＲ東日本から移管される現信越線の長野−妙高高原間（３８・３キロ）について、路線名を「北しなの線」とすると発表した。
> 
> 同社や県、沿線市町でつくる対策協議会が「地域に愛される鉄道のイメージを高め、利用促進を図る」ために昨年１１〜１２月に公募し、延べ２４３７件が寄せられた。
> 
> ２月の選定作業で「北しなの」「五岳」「信越高原」の３案に絞り込み、今月上旬の役員会で「北しなの」が選ばれ、２７日の取締役会で正式に決定した。
> 
> 藤井武晴社長は「利用者に親しみやすく、現行区間（篠ノ井−軽井沢）の『しなの鉄道線』とも一体感がある」と説明。公募でも１０６件と、最も多かったという。
> 
> 応募の中には、「しんえつ一茶線」など信濃町出身の俳人、小林一茶にちなんだものや、野尻湖のナウマン象をモチーフにした「ナウマンライン」など沿線ならではのユニークなものも寄せられていた。
> 
> 一方、新潟県側のえちごトキめき鉄道に移管される妙高高原−直江津間（３７・７キロ）については１２年６月、名称が「妙高はねうまライン」に決まっている。


The 38.3 km section (8 stations) of JR East’s Shin’etsu Main Line between Nagano and Myōkō Kōgen, which will be abandoned when the Hokuriku Shinkansen extension to Kanazawa opens for service and transferred over to third-sector operator Shinano Railway, will be named the Kita-Shinano Line. Of course, Shinano Railway already operates 65.1 km (19 stations) of the Shin’etsu Main Line between Karuizawa and Shinonoi that were abandoned when the Takasaki – Nagano section of the Hokuriku Shinkansen (i.e., “Nagano Shinkansen”) opened in 1997.

When the Shinkansen is extended to Kanzawa, 75.0 km (17 stations) of the Shin’etsu Main Line between Nagano and Naoetsu and 177.2 km (36 stations) of the Hokuriku Main Line between Kanazawa and Naoetsu will be transferred out of JR ownership. 

The Niigata sections of the abandoned lines will be operated by the Echigo Tokimeki Railway as two lines:

Myōkō Haneuma Line (37.7 km, 10 stations): Myōkō Kōgen – Naoetsu (currently Shin’etsu Main Line)
Nihon-kai Hisui Line (59.3 km, 11 stations): Naoetsu – Ichiburi (currently Hokuriku Main Line)
The Toyama Prefecture third-sector railway (currently no name has been selected yet) will operate 98.7 km of the current Hokuriku Main Line between Ichiburi and either Isurugi or Kurikara (border with Ishikawa Prefecture). The Ishikawa Prefecture third-sector railway will be named the IR Ishikawa Railway and will be responsible for 20.6 km of the current Hokuriku Main Line between either Isurugi or Kurikara (border with Toyama Prefecture) and Kanazawa.


----------



## quashlo

*Mitsubishi Heavy Industries releases new CM for railcar air-brake system*
http://www.mhi.co.jp/en/news/story/1303291639.html



> Tokyo, March 29, 2013 - Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Ltd. (MHI) has completed the preparation of a new TV commercial introducing the company's advanced railway car brake system enabling a smooth, safe and secure ride. In advance of the new commercial's airing on TV, starting today it will be available for viewing on the company's website (Japanese language only). The promotional ad represents MHI's third offering in a series of TV commercials being created to demonstrate the company's manufacturing technologies. It describes how in the early part of the 20th century MHI became the first Japanese manufacturer to make a brake system for railway use, and it relates how the company's brake system subsequently evolved and was adopted on trains spanning from steam locomotives to the Shinkansen bullet trains. In tandem with the new commercial, MHI will progressively launch corporate ads in newspapers, magazines, on radio and inside transport systems.
> 
> The title of the new commercial is "Yume wa kasoku suru," which in English loosely translates to "Accelerating Dreams." The ad introduces how MHI's air-brake system has been adopted in the newest model Shinkansen trains, the N700A, and it focuses on the company's spiral-type compressor which serves as the source of air used in the braking device. Adoption of MHI technology in the model N700A Shinkansen has shortened the train's requisite braking distances, as also indicated in the commercial.
> 
> The new commercial is scheduled for airing on TV from April through June; the newspaper/magazine ad version will be launched in the April 1 issue of the weekly magazine "Nikkei Business"; and the radio version will soon be broadcast nationwide on TOKYO FM network at around 1:50 p.m. every Sunday. In addition, the commercial, along with a supplementary 4-minute movie: File No. AAA since 1924, will be available for viewing on a specially created area within MHI's website(http://www.mhi.co.jp/discover/mhi_file/) . The complementary movie will discuss the company's proprietary air-brake system in greater detail from the perspective of the staff in charge of its development program. The commercial will also be on open view at Mitsubishi Minatomirai Industrial Museum in Yokohama and at the M's Square showroom on the second floor of the company's Shinagawa Head Office building, where the braking system itself will also be on display.
> 
> The new commercial is the third in an expanding series of video presentations introducing MHI's manufacturing technologies. The first commercial, launched in May 2012, introduced the vibration control systems installed in Tokyo Skytree, the world's tallest freestanding broadcasting tower (634 meters), to protect the top structure from wind vibrations. The second ad introduced the company's innovative "hollow-head" engine valves that contribute significantly to improved automotive fuel efficiency. Together with the latest commercial in the series, the new advertising initiative aims to convey in easy-to-understand terms how MHI technologies are being used in various ways all around us.
> 
> Spiral-type compressor to supply air for air-brake system


New CM:


----------



## quashlo

*New luxury lounge at JR Hakata Station complete*
http://mainichi.jp/select/news/20130330k0000m040047000c.html



> ＪＲ九州は２９日、福岡市のＪＲ博多駅３階の改札口横に、豪華寝台列車「ななつ星ｉｎ九州」の利用客ら向けの専用ラウンジを完成させ、４月２日のオープンを前に報道関係者らにお披露目した。
> 
> ラウンジ名は「金星（きんせい）」。夜空に輝く一番星にちなみ、ななつ星の出会いの場を大切にしたいとの意味を込めたという。旅行相談（事前予約制）や、ななつ星の出発時、到着時の待合室として利用する。
> 
> 広さ約１３０平方メートル。床やテーブルにはナラ材などを利用し、室内は明るく、木の香りがほのかに香る。椅子の布地には、熊本県天草地方に伝わる天草更紗（さらさ）の柄を採用した。
> 
> ななつ星の車両デザインと共に、ラウンジの内装も手掛けた工業デザイナー、水戸岡鋭治さんは「多くの方が幸せな気持ちになってほしい」と話した。旅行相談はクルーズトレインツアーデスク０５７０・５５０・７７９（水、日曜、祝日休業）。
> 
> 報道関係者にお披露目された「ななつ星ｉｎ九州」専用ラウンジ＝福岡市博多区のＪＲ博多駅で２０１３年３月２９日、小原擁撮影


On 2013.03.29, JR Kyūshū unveiled the new exclusive lounge for its _Seven Stars in Kyūshū_ luxury train service at Hakata Station to the press. The 130 sq m lounge, named _Venus_ (金星), was designed by Mitooka Eiji and will open on 2013.04.02.

Kyōdō video report (2013.03.29):


----------



## quashlo

*Esashi Line west of Kikonai to be replaced with bus service*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/hokkaido/news/20130329-OYT8T00013.htm



> ＪＲ北海道が２０１４年春に廃止する方針を示している江差線木古内―江差間（４２・１キロ・メートル）を巡り、沿線の木古内、上ノ国、江差の３町とＪＲ北海道は２８日、覚書を交わし、同区間のバス転換が決まった。
> 
> 覚書では、廃止後に運行する路線バスに対し、ＪＲ北海道が９億円を拠出して支援することを明記した。地元合意を受けてＪＲ北海道の小池明夫社長は、５月頃までに国土交通省に同区間の廃止を届け出る考えを明らかにした。
> 
> ３町で作る「ＪＲ江差線対策協議会」で、３町はバス転換の前提として、運行区間を江差駅から約９キロ・メートル離れた道立江差高校まで延伸し、１日６往復とする考えを提示。ＪＲ北海道は地元負担への支援に加え、バスの購入費や停留所の設置費用を含めた９億円の拠出を提案していた。
> 
> 覚書への署名後に記者会見した小池社長は「３年後の北海道新幹線開業に向け、沿線地域の観光振興に努力したい」と述べた。同協議会会長の工藤昇・上ノ国町長は「廃止は時代の流れ。３町でバス運行の事業者選定などを協議する」とした。
> 
> 今回の合意により、１５年度に開業する北海道新幹線新函館駅（仮称）を中心とした道南地方の鉄道像が固まった。新幹線開業時にＪＲ北海道から経営分離される江差線木古内―五稜郭間（３７・８キロ・メートル）については、第３セクター鉄道で運行を続ける。来年５月には第３セクター鉄道会社が設立される見通しだ。
> 
> 新函館（現・渡島大野）―五稜郭間（１４・５キロ・メートル）については、ＪＲ北海道が新幹線開業までに電化し、函館駅まで接続列車を運行して利便性を高める。


NTV video report:
http://www.news24.jp/nnn/news8812397.html

As part of the Hokkaidō Shinkansen extension to Hakodate, the Esashi Line will be transferred out of JR Hokkaidō ownership. While it’s already been agreed that the 37.7 km “urban” section of the line from Goryōkaku (i.e., Hakodate) to Kikonai will be inherited by a third-sector operator, this news involves the 42.1 km outer segment of the line from Kikonai to Esashi. JR Hokkaidō and the three towns along this segment (Kikonai, Kaminokuni, and Esashi) have signed an MOU to convert this segment to bus operation. JR Hokkaidō will provide ¥900 million in funding to help pay for vehicles and bus stops. With the conversion to buses, the line will be extended another 9 km to Esashi High School. The MOU also states that six roundtrips will be provided daily.

Window view of the section to be bustituted. Daily ridership on this section is abysmal (the NTV article quotes 41 passengers a day), and JR Hokkaidō has been looking to abandon the line for some time now, as the line has been operating at an annual loss of ¥300 million.

Part 1: Esashi to Yunotai






Part 2: Yunotai to Kikonai


----------



## riles28

I have something to question if the East Japan Railways have a plan to donate some unused train here in the Philippines again to help the Philippine National Railways, now the past donation they give are such the 14 series sleeper, 203 EMU, Kiha 59 and 52 are use for commuter and express service but is not sufficient to make additional trips and to accommodate to large volume of the passenger so the Philippine National Railways needs some additional train.


----------



## riles28

Are the E7 and W7 are different type or it's identical shinkansen?


----------



## Momo1435

^^ They are identical. 

The only difference is that the E7 is owned by JR East and the W7 is owned by JR West.


----------



## quashlo

*High school student secures Guiness World Record for longest distance by rail in 24 hours*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/national/news/20130330-OYT1T01397.htm



> 東京都八王子市の高校１年生山田和諒(かずあき)さん（１６）が昨年夏に北海道・木古内駅から鹿児島・川内駅まで３１１５・７キロ・メートルを２３時間５７分で移動した鉄道の旅が「２４時間以内に列車で移動した世界最長距離」としてギネス世界記録に認定された。
> 
> 昨年８月１８、１９日に長野、上越新幹線や日本海沿いを走る夜行列車などを、慌ただしく７回乗り継いで記録を達成。１０月に英国のギネスワールドレコーズに申請した。
> 
> ようやく届いた認定証を手にした山田さんは３０日、「申請から半年近くたち、あきらめていたので驚いた。しばらくは気ままな旅を楽しみたい」と語っていた。


The student traveled from Kikonai Station in Hokkaidō to Sendai Station in Kagoshima in 23h57m, traveling 3,115.7 km on the Jōetsu Shinkansen and overnight trains traveling along the Sea of Japan coast, probably _Twilight Express_ or _Nihon-kai_ ("Sea of Japan"). Took half a year from application to approval for the Guiness World Records.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

quashlo said:


> *High school student secures Guiness World Record for longest distance by rail in 24 hours*
> http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/national/news/20130330-OYT1T01397.htm
> 
> 
> 
> The student traveled from Kikonai Station in Hokkaidō to Sendai Station in Kagoshima in 23h57m, traveling 3,115.7 km on the Jōetsu Shinkansen and overnight trains traveling along the Sea of Japan coast, probably _Twilight Express_ or _Nihon-kai_ ("Sea of Japan"). Took half a year from application to approval for the Guiness World Records.


Too bad the itinerary is not mentioned. Would make the article more interesting. Apparently the previous record was held by an American who did it in 2009, also in Japan.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

What is the current best time, with 2 connections, for the 2000 km Kagoshima-Shin-Aomori?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

chornedsnorkack said:


> What is the current best time, with 2 connections, for the 2000 km Kagoshima-Shin-Aomori?


I don't know if it's the best time, but this:
*11:42 dep Shin-Aomori Hayate #32
15:08 arr Tokyo
15:20 dep Tokyo Nozomi #377
17:53 arr Shin Osaka
17:59 dep Shin Osaka Mizuho #607
21:45 arr Kagoshima Chuo *

gives a 10 hour 3 minute journey, including 18 min. transfer time. Other schedules are at least 25 minutes longer.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

k.k.jetcar said:


> I don't know if it's the best time, but this:
> *11:42 dep Shin-Aomori Hayate #32
> 21:45 arr Kagoshima Chuo *
> 
> gives a 10 hour 3 minute journey, including 18 min. transfer time. Other schedules are at least 25 minutes longer.


Nice... now we can figure best way to get to Shin-Aomori in the morning by zairaisen. Is it better to arrive from Hokkaido, or along the Sea of Japan coast?

Can one arrive to Shin-Aomori by 11:42 from Sapporo? Asahikawa? Wakkanai?

Meanwhile, in Chugoku - that is, the Shina one - 2206 km Beijing West-Shenzhen North can be done in 10:16. With no connection. G71, depart Beijing West 8:00, arrive Shenzhen North 18:16.
How about Z4-G71?
Z4: departs Yichang East 18:35. Arrives Beijing West 6:58+1. Then 1:02 connection to G71... 
The distance Yichang East-Beijing West is 1497 km. So this adds up to 3703 km in 23:41.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Nice... now we can figure best way to get to Shin-Aomori in the morning by zairaisen. Is it better to arrive from Hokkaido, or along the Sea of Japan coast?


Depends where you're coming from.



> Can one arrive to Shin-Aomori by 11:42 from Sapporo? Asahikawa? Wakkanai?


Same day? No. If you take the overnight express _Hamanasu_, any points in Hokkaido are accessible for that late morning departure.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

k.k.jetcar said:


> Same day? No. If you take the overnight express _Hamanasu_, any points in Hokkaido are accessible for that late morning departure.


Yes - with 6 hour connection in Aomori.

Arriving in Aomori by Hamanasu at 5:39, what would be the earliest time to reach Kagoshima?


----------



## Woonsocket54

There's a pending application for a high school student who's traveling around the U.S. on Amtrak long-distance route. I think he was going for the "shortest distance by rail in 24 hours" record.


----------



## quashlo

Well, this is the longest "regular" itinerary I could find... I think he must have used some special trains (臨時列車) like the _Moonlight Echigo_ or _Kitaguni_, as I just don't see how you could get another 60 km longer than this while using the routes indicated in the article. 

At the best, you can tack on a km or two on Kagoshima City's tram network to the end of this itinerary, maybe a little more if JR Kyūshū tweaked the schedules out of Kagoshima Chūō a little bit.



Code:


16:51  Dep  Wakkanai
              Super Sōya 4       396.2 km
21:50  Arr  Sapporo
22:00  Dep  Sapporo
              Hamanasu           472.3 km
05:39  Arr  Aomori
05:43  Dep  Aomori
              Tsugaru 2            3.9 km
5:48   Arr  Shin-Aomori
6:17   Dep  Shin-Aomori
              Hayabusa 4         713.7 km
9:23   Arr  Tōkyō
9:30   Dep  Tōkyō
              Nozomi 21         1174.9 km
14:39  Arr  Hakata
14:55  Dep  Hakata
              Kamome 27           31.5 km
15:19  Arr  Shin-Tosu
15:23  Dep  Shin-Tosu
              Sakura 413         260.3 km
16:45  Arr  Kagoshima Chūō
=====  ===  ==================  =========
TOTAL                           3052.8 km

Part 1: Wakkanai to Tōkyō: http://jorudan.co.jp/norikae/cgi/no...y=7&Cmap1=&rf=nr&pg=0&eok1=&eok2=&eok3=&Csg=1

Part 2: Tōkyō to Hakata: http://jorudan.co.jp/norikae/cgi/no...=21&Cmap1=&rf=nr&pg=0&eok1=&eok2=&eok3=&Csg=1

Part 3: Hakata to Shin-Tosu: http://jorudan.co.jp/norikae/cgi/no...y=6&Cmap1=&rf=nr&pg=0&eok1=&eok2=&eok3=&Csg=1
You can gain almost 3 km by using the _Kamome_ instead of the Shinkansen, without affecting your departure from Shin-Tosu...

Part 4: Shin-Tosu to Kagoshima Chūō: http://jorudan.co.jp/norikae/cgi/no...y=8&Cmap1=&rf=nr&pg=0&eok1=&eok2=&eok3=&Csg=1


----------



## quashlo

Some pictures of the new _Akamatsu_ / _Aomatsu_ cars for the Kinki Tango Railway:
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_


----------



## quashlo

Pictures of the new green car on the _Ban’etsu Monogatari_ steam train (ＳＬばんえつ物語). This service began operating on JR East’s Ban’etsu West Line in 1999 and has been enjoying steady popularity, but this year they will introduce a new 30-seat green car (first-class car) with a panorama deck.
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_

Test train on the Ban’etsu West Line between Kitakata and Yamato. The new green car (スロフ12 102) will be Car 7 in the consist (Niigata end car), and is shown here coupled behind the locomotive (C57 180).





































They also renovated Car 4 and Car 5. This is Car 4, where the Aizu Wakamatsu end now features high-floor window-facing seating.










The new green car being delivered to Niitsu (2013.04.02):






The test run (2013.04.04) on the same day as the picture set:


----------



## quashlo

Late winter scenes (2013.03) on the Kikonai – Esashi segment of the Esashi Line, which will be abandoned when the Shinkansen extension to Shin-Hakodate opens.
_http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_


----------



## coth

Why so? It's located on another side of Hokkaido. Shinkansen wouldn't duplicate it. How wouldn't town live without anything at all?


----------



## quashlo

^^ True, it's not a parallel line, but it's bleeding red everywhere...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101751999&postcount=1128

There's only 10 trains a day (five in each direction) on this segment.

Normally, if the rail service was worth keeping, the local governments would band together and purchase the line from JR and operate it themselves as a third-sector railway after the Shinkansen opens. There was no interest from the local governments in preserving the rail service, so it will be converted to bus service instead.


----------



## quashlo

*ＪＲ特急列車利用者数　2年連続で増加*
http://www.tulip-tv.co.jp/news/detail/?TID_DT03=20130416162328

Article has a video report.

Annual ridership on JR limited expresses in the Hokuriku region (Fukui, Ishikawa, and Toyama Prefectures) reached about 11.60 million, showing a second straight year of growth and marking a 2.1% year-over-year increase. In particular, the _Thunderbird_ service (to / from the Kansai area) and _Hakutaka_ service (to / from Echigo Yuzawa and Tōkyō) posted year-over-year growth of over 3%—buoyed by the Tōkyō Sky Tree and new attractions at USJ in Ōsaka.

_Thunderbird_ clips:


----------



## quashlo

*ＪＲ仙山線を土木遺産に　仙台の市民団体、歴史的意義ＰＲ*
http://www.kahoku.co.jp/news/2013/04/20130417t15030.htm

A group of Sendai City railfans under local citizens group (関山街道フォーラム協議会) is working to get the railway infrastructure of the JR Senzan Line listed as a Civil Engineering Heritage with the Japan Society of Civil Engineers (JSCE). The line has had a fairly important role in the history and development of Japan’s railway network, being the first test line for the use of alternating current in Japan, as well as contributing to the development of the Shinkansen. They are hoping to get bridges, control points, and former turntables on the line listed in 2014, the 60th anniversary of the start of AC electrification tests on the line.

Specifically, they are lobbying for the Hirose River Bridge #2 (第２広瀬川橋りょう) near Kumagane Station in Sendai City’s Aoba Ward, the control point inside the Senzan Tunnel between Miyagi and Yamagata Prefectures, and the former turntables still remaining at Sakunami Station (Aoba Ward) and Yamadera Station (Yamagata City) listed. Hirose River Bridge #2 is a 40 m tall trestle bridge (rarity in Japan), while the control point is unusual for being located inside a tunnel. The turntables at Sakunami and Yamadera are located on the steeper segments of the line that originally opened with DC electrification.

The Senzan Line opened in 1937 between Sendai and Yamagata, but JNR began using the line for AC electrification tests in 1954 because of the line’s steep grades and long station spacing. These efforts eventually found fruit in the development of the Shinkansen.

Window view on the Senzan Line from Uzen Chitose to Yamadera:


----------



## quashlo

There’s a pretty good video report here from TV Tōkyō about new sightseeing trains. It covers the _Orange Restaurant_ train on the Hisatsu Orange Railway and the new train set for the Kita-Kinki Tango Railway:
http://www.tv-tokyo.co.jp/mv/wbs/feature/post_39326

A video on the new Kita-Kinki Tango Railway train:


----------



## quashlo

*Tsugaru Railway considers dual-mode vehicle to connect to Hokkaidō Shinkansen
ＪＲ北海道開発のＤＭＶで青森観光　津軽鉄道が新幹線駅接続構想*
http://www.hokkaido-np.co.jp/news/economic/462178.html

The DMV is a rail-road vehicle under development by JR Hokkaidō, and with the upcoming opening of the first segment of the Hokkaidō Shinkansen to Shin-Hakodate, a local private railway in Aomori Prefecture, Tsugaru Railway, is considering introducing the technology as a means of connecting to the Shinkansen. Aomori Prefecture has earmarked some money in its FY2013 budget for feasibility studies.

The Tsugaru Railway is a fairly isolated line, connected only to the Gonō Line at Goshogawara Station in the western part of Aomori. It’s only 20.7 km long, but it has some interesting trains for tourists and railfans including a “stove” train and a “bell cricket” (スズムシ) train. The plan would be to have the DMV connect into the new Oku-Tsugaru Station planned in Imabetsu Town and pass various landmarks and tourists sights before connecting into the Tsugaru Railway.

JR Hokkaidō began working on the DMV starting in 2000 as a means of revitalizing struggling rural lines, and the first running tests began in 2004 on the Gakken Toshi Line and Senmō Main Line in Hokkaidō. After derailment incidents in 2005 and 2007, the railway improved on the design in 2008 with their current prototype. The DMV ha also been tested since 2006 in Shizuoka and Kumamoto Prefectures.

DMV at JR Hokkaidō’s Naebo Plant (2012.09.08):






The Tsugaru Railway stove train (2010.12.04):


----------



## Asakaze

This seems to be the right time to post some pictures I took at Kanagi station during a trip last november. Kanagi is famous for the former residence of novelist Osamu Dazai, it's Shamisen-museum (including performances) and as the birthplace of singer Yoshi Ikuzo, also called "countryside Presley" 

My ticket from Tsugaru-Goshogawara to Kanagi, sold by the conductor on the train.









Panorama at Kanagi station










The station building itself









The train itself was named "Hashire Melos", after a novel by Dazai. Tsugaru railway has a tourist guide on every train, to take care of the few tourists coming to the northern Tsugaru area during the season without the Stove train.


----------



## quashlo

*JR West planning luxury sleeper train to tour World Heritage Sites
豪華寝台列車で巡る世界遺産…ＪＲ西が計画*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/atmoney/news/20130504-OYT1T00543.htm










Following on the heels of JR Kyūshū, JR West will also now begin looking into a luxury sleeper service to tour UNESCO World Heritage Sites in the JR West service area, targeting tourists and seniors. The likely departure station will be Ōsaka Station, where passengers will board newly-manufactured passenger cars for the service, scheduled to start by FY2017. Currently, JR West already jointly operates a luxury sleeper service between Ōsaka and Sapporo (the _Twilight Express_), but this will be their first that does a “cruising” itinerary.

Similar to JR Kyūshū’s proposed service, JR West will offer high-grade accommodations and haute cuisine featuring locally-grown or captured produce and seafood. Trains will operate on _zairaisen_ tracks, and passengers will have opportunities for lodging on both the train and in hotels and traditional Japanese inns (旅館). Fares will be about ¥100,000 per person.

JR West has a total of nine UNESCO World Heritage Sites in its 50-line service area in the Kinki, Chūgoku, and Hokuriku regions of western Japan, including Himeji Castle (Hyōgo Prefecture), Itsukushima Shrine (Hiroshima Prefecture), the Iwami Ginzan silver mine (Shimane Prefecture), and a multitude of sites in Kyōto and Nara. A survey commissioned by the railway indicated that there is strong demand for leisure train travel among members of the Baby Boomer generation, and with growing competition from LCCs in the intercity market, JR West decided to explore a luxury sleeper service.

Perhaps we could be on the verge of a small rebirth in sleeper services in Japan, not as intercity service, but as leisure travel?

The _Twilight Express_:


----------



## quashlo

*Ishikawa Prefecture, JR West operate special Nanao Line service
２次交通　金沢←→穴水　大勢の客　実験列車　大型連休初の運行*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/article/ishikawa/20130505/CK2013050502000038.html

Holiday periods like the currently ongoing Golden Week often provide a chance to see services that aren’t normally operated under the regular schedule, including trains that have been discontinued. On 2013.05.04 and 2013.05.05, Ishikawa Prefecture and JR West are operating a special trial service between Kanazawa and Anamizu on the Noto Peninsula via the JR Nanao Line and Noto Railway Nanao Line. Targeting holiday-season tourism, the service departs Kanazawa Station in the morning, with passengers transferring at Nanao to a Noto Railway train to take them to Anamizu, with special walking tours and Noto wine-tasting events at Anamizu.

With the upcoming opening of the Kanazawa extension of the Hokuriku Shinkansen looming on the horizon, the trial service is one part of a proposed plan to restore through-service between Kanazawa and Anamizu. The entire line was originally the JNR’s Nanao Line / Noto Line, providing train service for the Noto Peninsula. The sections north of Nanao were eventually abandoned by JR, however, with service being inherited by Noto Railway, a third-sector operator. Several additional segments were later completely abandoned—namely, 20.4 km of the Nanao Line between Anamizu and Wajima in 2001 and 61.0 km of the Noto Line between Anamizu and Takojima in 2005. The line is still struggling, but there is some hope that Shinkansen-generated tourism will help revitalize the line.

Cab view from Nanao to Anamizu (2012.10.07):


----------



## quashlo

There was a small open house at Tōkyō Freight Terminal (東京貨物ターミナル) in Shinagawa Ward, Tōkyō on 2013.05.05 to celebrate the terminal’s 40th anniversary. This is the first time JR Freight has opened up the terminal for a public event.


----------



## quashlo

The Golden Week U-turn rush has reached its peak, with people returning back to Tōkyō and the big cities from their hometowns and vacation spots… Reserved seats on all Shinkansen bound for Tōkyō are largely fully booked all day, with non-reserved seats (自由席) on pushing 150% loading on Tōkaidō Shinkansen services and 170% loading on Nagano Shinkansen services. On the Tōhoku Shinkansen, the faster _Hayate_ and _Hayabusa_ services are mostly fully booked in tomorrow morning. 

A few video reports for yesterday (2013.05.06), the last big day of the holiday period:

FNN news report at Morioka Station (Iwate Prefecture).






ANN news report.


----------



## sacto7654

quashlo, given that there are a number of ex-_Blue Train_ passenger cars still around, why don't they just completely refurbish a number of them to 2013 standards of comfort and use that for this special luxury train running in JR West territory, pulled by upgraded JNR Class DD51 diesel-hydraulic locomotives?


----------



## loefet

^^ Haven't most of them been donated to other countries, if not then they would most likely have been scraped and recycled into new trains/stuff.


----------



## sacto7654

A couple of comments:

1. loefet, if I remember correctly, during Golden Week this year a number of retired _Blue Train_ passenger cars were brought out of retirement to operate _extra_ trains to accommodate the huge crush of passengers leaving the major metropolitan areas to return to their rural home towns. That tells me there may be enough of these old passenger cars left that could be refurbished into the luxury train planned by JR West.

2. quashlo, I like the idea of reviving the Kanazawa to Anamizu service once the Hokuriku _Shinkansen_ service opens in March 2015. Mind you, they'll need more modern DMU's for this service; how about updated KiHa 120's with more powerful engines running in multiple units?


----------



## loefet

^^ That was more than I knew, I do know on the other hand that there have been donations of rail cars to places like the Philippines: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=74990005&highlight=donate#post74990005
Seems like it was JR East that time, I thought that other companies have done the same.

The question is though, would it be worth it? I mean there have been a lot of rail car developments since they built the old ones. So it would be just as expensive to rebuild the old cars as it is building brand new ones, especially if they want the latest in rider comfort, which they most likely do since it will be a deluxe service. 

I wouldn't mind at all to ride one of these trains, since it would be a really great experience to visit some famous places in Japan.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East Golden Week results*

Official press release:
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2013/20130501.pdf

Ridership was up across the board.

Golden Week period:



Code:


   This year             Last year
================     ================
2013.04.27 (Sat)     2012.04.28 (Sat)
2013.04.28 (Sun)     2012.04.29 (Sun)
2013.04.29 (Mon)     2012.04.30 (Mon)

2013.05.03 (Fri)     2012.05.03 (Thu)
2013.05.04 (Sat)     2012.05.04 (Fri)
2013.05.05 (Sun)     2012.05.05 (Sat)
2013.05.06 (Mon)     2012.05.06 (Sun)

Ridership (in millions) on Shinkansen, limited expresses, and expresses (17 primary sections of the rail network):



Code:


             This   Last          Year-Over Year
             Year   Year    ============================
             =====  =====   Total  Shinkansen  Zairaisen

Outbound     2.131  2.101   101%     101%       103%
Inbound      2.088  2.040   102%     102%       103%
========     =====  =====   ====     ====       ====
Total        4.219  4.141   102%     101%       103%

Ridership (in millions) on primary sections (inbound + outbound):



Code:


Tōhoku Shinkansen                            1.890  1.886  100%
(Ōmiya - Utsunomiya / Furukawa - Kitakami)

Tōhoku Shinkansen (Morioka - Hachinohe)      0.224  0.225  100%

Jōetsu Shinkansen (Ōmiya - Takasaki)         0.991  0.952  104%

Nagano Shinkansen (Takasaki - Karuizawa)     0.319  0.306  104%

Akita Shinkansen (Morioka - Tazawako)        0.090  0.086  104%

Yamagata Shinkansen (Fukushima - Yonezawa)   0.119  0.118  101%

Uetsu Main Line (Inaho, etc.)                0.040  0.042   94%

Jōban Line (Super Hitachi, etc.)             0.274  0.263  104%

Sotobō Line / Uchibō Line                    0.091  0.086  105%
(Wakashio, Sazanami, etc.)

Sōbu / Narita Line (Narita Express, etc.)    0.132  0.129  102%

Hokuhoku Line (Hakutaka)                     0.108  0.106  102%

Tōkaidō Main Line (Super View Odoriko, etc.) 0.081  0.076  108%

Chūō Main Line (Azusa, Kaiji, etc.)          0.293  0.281  104%

Peak-day ridership:



Code:


                   This Year                      Last Year
           ==========================     ==========================
Outbound   2013.05.03 (Fri)   310,000     2013.05.03 (Thu)   291,000
Inbound    2013.05.06 (Mon)   316,000     2013.05.06 (Sun)   325,000

Total exits at tourist-heavy stations (11-day period, 2013.04.26 to 2013.05.06):

Narita Airport: 98,000 (107%) (Total of both Narita Airport and Narita Airport Terminal 2 Stations)
Karuizawa: 46,000 (103%)
Aizu Wakamatsu: 31,000 (113%)

Total short-distance ticket sales (including IC card usage):
65.10 million (105%)

Short-distance ticket sales at major stations (11-day period, 2013.04.26 to 2013.05.06):

Shinjuku: 4.108 million (104%)
Tōkyō: 1.644 million (118%)
Ueno: 1.137 million (108%)
Maihama: 0.451 million (115%)
Takao: 0.176 million (111%)


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central Golden Week results*

Official press release:
http://jr-central.co.jp/news/release/_pdf/000018423.pdf

Golden Week period:
2013.04.26 through 2013.05.06

Total limited express ridership (inbound + outbound):
Shinkansen: 3.256 million (102%)
_Zairaisen_: 0.175 million (102%)
Total: 3.431 million (102%)

Peak-day ridership:



Code:


                       This Year                          Last Year
           =================================     ==========================
Shinkansen
==========
Outbound   2013.05.03 (Fri)   219,700 (106%)     2013.05.03 (Thu)   207,700
Inbound    2013.05.06 (Mon)   243,300  (99%)     2013.05.06 (Sun)   246,700

Zairaisen
=========
Outbound   2013.05.03 (Fri)    14,800 (108%)     2013.05.03 (Thu)    13,600
Inbound    2013.05.05 (Sun)    13,600 (105%)     2013.05.06 (Sun)    12,900

Ridership in Nagoya area (primary lines, faregate totals):
48.64 million (102%)

Golden Week period limited express ridership (inbound + outbound):



Code:


Shinkansen                            
  Odawara - Shizuoka (Nozomi)         2.157  101%
  Odawara - Shizuoka (Hikari)         0.560  102%
  Shin-Yokohama - Odawara (Kodama)    0.539  103%
  TOTAL                               3.256  102%

Zairaisen
  Tōkaidō Main Line
    Shizuoka - Hamamatsu (Sunrise)    0.006  106%
    Nagoya - Ōgaki (Shirasagi)        0.027   96%

  Chūō Main Line
    Nagoya - Tajimi (Shinano)         0.069  102%

  Takayama Main Line
    Mino Ōta - Gero (Hida)            0.035  101%

  Kisei Main Line
    Matsusaka - Kii Nagashima (Nanki) 0.014  103%

  Iida Line
    Toyokawa - Hon-Nagashino (Inaji)  0.002  103%

  Gotenba Line
    Gotenba - Yamakita (Asagiri)      0.010  123%

  Minobu Line
    Fuji - Fujinomiya (Fujikawa)      0.011  102%

  TOTAL                               0.175  102%

TOTAL                                 3.431  102%

Nagoya area station entries (faregate totals, in millions):



Code:


Tōkaidō Line
  For Toyohashi   1.090  101%
  For Gifu        0.809  102%
Chūō Line         1.277  103%
Kansai Line       0.129  107%

TOTAL             4.864  102%


----------



## quashlo

*JR West Golden Week results*

Official press release:
http://www.westjr.co.jp/press/article/items/130507_beltushi.pdf

Golden Week period:
2013.04.26 through 2013.05.06

Golden Week period limited express ridership:



Code:


                                             TOTAL       1st Half      2nd Half
                                          2013.04.26-   2013.04.26-   2013.05.01-
                                          2013.05.06    2013.04.30    2013.05.06
                                          ===========   ===========   ===========
Shinkansen (Shin-Ōsaka - Nishi-Akashi)
  Nozomi                                  1.141   97%   0.458   96%   0.683   98%
  Hikari                                  0.115   93%   0.043   94%   0.071   93%
  Mizuho                                  0.045  111%   0.019  110%   0.026  111%
  Sakura                                  0.165  104%   0.069  105%   0.096  103%
  Kodama                                  0.048  104%   0.019  101%   0.029  107%
  TOTAL                                   1.513   98%   0.608   97%   0.905   98%

Zairaisen
  Hokuriku Line
    (Itoigawa - Naoetsu)
      Hakutaka, Hokuetsu, etc.            0.118  100%   0.047  101%   0.071  100%
    (Maibara - Tsuruga)
      Shirasagi                           0.090  101%   0.035   98%   0.055  103%
  Kosei Line (Kyōto - Tsuruga)
    Thunderbird, etc.                     0.210   97%   0.084   95%   0.126   98%
  San'in Line (Nijō - Kameoka)
    Kinosaki, Maizuru, etc.               0.055   98%   0.022   97%   0.033   99%
  Fukuchiyama Line (Ōsaka - Sanda)
    Kōnotori                              0.038   98%   0.015   98%   0.023   98%
  Chizu LIne (Himeji - Kamigōri)
    Super Hakuto                          0.024   96%   0.009   94%   0.015   97%
  Hakubi Line (Okyama - Niimi)
    Yakumo, Sunrise, etc.                 0.057  101%   0.021   96%   0.036  105%
  Seto Ōhashi Line (Okayama - Kojima)
    Shiokaze, Nanpū, etc.                 0.107   98%   0.041   98%   0.066   98%
  Kansai Airport Line (Hineno - KIX)
    Haruka                                0.052   97%   0.024   98%   0.028   95%
  Kisei Line (Wakayama - Minoshima)
    Kuroshio                              0.070  101%   0.026  102%   0.044  100%

  TOTAL                                   0.822   99%   0.325   98%   0.496   99%

TOTAL                                     2.335   98%   0.934   97%   1.402   99%

Keihanshin (Ōsaka – Kōbe – Kyōto) region short-distance ticket sales:
1.194 million per day (104%)

Short-distance ridership at main stations (daily average for Golden Week period):
Ōsaka: 144,000 (110%)
Kyōto: 60,000 (100%)
Sannomiya: 47,000 (104%)
Kōbe: 22,000 (150%)
Himeji: 14,000 (118%)


----------



## quashlo

*JR Kyūshū Golden Week results*

Official press release:
http://www13.jrkyushu.co.jp/NewsReleaseWeb.nsf/Search/9C382F7CFFFA90B549257B6400397A7E?OpenDocument

Limited express ridership for three main segments:
Kyūshū Shinkansen (Hakata – Kumamoto)
Nagasaki Main Line (Tosu – Hizen Yamaguchi)
Nippō Main Line (Kokura – Yukuhashi)



Code:


                            This Year  Last Year
                            =========  =========
Outbound                     378,000    394,000   96%
Inbound                      377,000    394,000   96%
TOTAL                        755,000    788,000   96%

Kyūshū Shinkansen
  Hakata - Kumamoto
    Outbound                 166,000   175,000   95%
    Inbound                  164,000   173,000   95%
    TOTAL                    330,000   348,000   92%
  Kumamoto - Kagoshima Chūō
    Outbound                  90,000    97,000   92%
    Inbound                   92,000   100,000   93%
    TOTAL                    182,000   197,000   92%

Zairaisen limited expresses
  Nagasaki Main Line
  (Tosu - Hizen Yamaguchi)
    Outbound                 128,000   132,000   97%
    Inbound                  129,000   134,000   97%
    TOTAL                    257,000   266,000   97%
  Nippō Main Line
  (Kokura - Yukuhashi)
    Outbound                  85,000    87,000   97%
    Inbound                   83,000    87,000   96%
    TOTAL                    168,000   174,000   96%
  TOTAL
    Outbound                 212,000   219,000   97%
    Inbound                  213,000   221,000   96%
TOTAL                    425,000   440,000   97%


----------



## quashlo

*JR Hokkaidō Golden Week results*

Official press release:
http://www.jrhokkaido.co.jp/press/2013/130507-1.pdf


Code:


   This year             Last year
================     ================
2013.04.27 (Sat)     2012.04.28 (Sat)
2013.04.28 (Sun)     2012.04.29 (Sun)
2013.04.29 (Mon)     2012.04.30 (Mon)

2013.05.03 (Fri)     2012.05.03 (Thu)
2013.05.04 (Sat)     2012.05.04 (Fri)
2013.05.05 (Sun)     2012.05.05 (Sat)
2013.05.06 (Mon)     2012.05.06 (Sun)

Golden Week period limited express and express ridership on four main intercity segments:



Code:


                                           This Year  Last Year
                                           =========  =========
Naka-Oguni - Kikonai (for Honshū)
  Super Hakuto, Hamanasu, etc.               71,800     73,100   98%

Higashi-Muroran - Tomakomai (for Hakodate)
  Super Hokuto, Suzuran, etc.                87,400     89,300   98%

Sapporo - Iwamizawa (for Asahikawa)
  Super Kamui, Super Sōya, etc.             107,000     114,400  94%

Minami-Chitose - Tomamu (for Kushiro)
  Super Ōzora, Super Tokachi                 43,400      44,000  99%

TOTAL                                       309,600     320,800  97%

Sapporo area ridership (four lines, local services, inbound + outbound):



Code:


                                This Year  Last Year
                                =========  =========
Sapporo - Otaru                   677,400    680,800   99%
Sapporo - Iwamizawa               397,700    394,500  101%
Sapporo - Shin-Chitose Airport    649,500    630,500  103%
Sapporo - Ishikari Tōbetsu        237,100    237,900  100%

TOTAL                           1,961,700  1,943,800  101%

Ridership at Shin-Chitose Station
This year: 298,100
Last year: 280,900
Year-over-year: 106%


----------



## riles28

Can anyone know if there's another batch of unused coaches from east japan railways that would donate for Philippine National Railways here in the Philippines.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

riles28 said:


> Can anyone know if there's another batch of unused coaches from east japan railways that would donate for Philippine National Railways here in the Philippines.


No recent news. There were not so many rolling stock retirements this spring timetable revision compared to past. You'll have to wait until the autumn timetable revision or next year, for developments, if any. The most recent ODA transfer seems to have been three kiha 38 dmu's made redundant on the Kururi Line, to Myanmar. Expect fewer transfers anyway, as JR East has purged a large number of older stock already through their aggressive replacement program.


----------



## sacto7654

k.k.jetcar said:


> Expect fewer transfers anyway, as JR East has purged a large number of older stock already through their aggressive replacement program.


JR West--which still has a lot of older 103/113/115 EMU trainsets in passenger service west of Kamigōri Station and west of Banshū-Akō Station --could see a *HUGE* number of retirements fairly soon. I do know JR West tested a 223 EMU trainset between Okayama and Shimonoseiki on the San'yō Main Line since last fall; this could lead to a big 223 or 225 EMU order that could purge all the 113/115 trainsets in western Japan in very short order.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

*JR East to introduce cruise train in 2016*

In a press conference yesterday, the president of JR East announced plans for a luxury cruise train service beginning in the spring of 2016, with an operating area primarily in JR East territory, particularly the Tohoku and Shin'etsu regions. 

To enable this service, JR East will spend 5 billion yen (approx. 50 milllion USD) to develop a 10 car trainset, in a 2 class configuration consisting of individual suites, 2 to 3 per car. There will be dining and lounge areas. All areas will be barrier-free in design. The aim is to provide a super luxury travel experience, with prices in the 200,000 yen range for a 3 days 2 night journey from Tokyo. Design of the trainset will be entrusted to Ken Okuyama, designer of the Ferrari Enzo as well as elements the JR East E6 trainset.

The trainset will be bi-mode powered, with power taken from overhead catenary on electrified routes, and high-power underfloor diesels providing propulsion on non-electrified sections. JR East calls this system "EDC", presumably signifying _electro-diesel car_. No word yet on if hybrid technology will be used. Also, a further upgraded full active suspension will be utilized, to provide a smooth and comfortable ride.

JR East press release:

http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2013/20130603.pdf

This news report has a video clip:
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20130604/k10015064861000.html


----------



## quashlo

*Japanese government pushing for railway export to Sweden
スウェーデンに鉄道輸出　政府が後押し、まず技術協力*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASDF13012_T10C13A5PP8000/

On 2013.05.17, the Japanese government will sign an MOU with the Swedish government to begin providing technical knowhow regarding safe running in snowy environments and _ekinaka_ (station retail) business in an effort to market Japan’s extensive expertise and experience in preparation for Sweden’s high-speed rail project between Stockholm and Gothenburg, set to break ground in 2017 and partially open in 2024.

Railway bureau executives from the two countries will meet to sign the MOU, and conferences of government officials and railway company representatives from both countries will be held once to twice a year. In particular, Japan will introduce various technologies and measures, including melting snow that has accumulated on railcars and blowing away snow from the track. Japanese railway engineers will also provide technical training tailored to the snow conditions in Sweden, where trains are frequently delayed or cancelled as a result of snowfall. By building a relationship of trust with the Swedish government, the Japanese government hopes to translate the transfer of technical expertise into contract wins for railcars and railway equipment for Japanese manufacturers.


----------



## quashlo

*Sōjitz consortium wins contract for portion of Delhi–Mumbai Industrial Corridor
双日、インドで貨物鉄道建設へ　受注額1100億円*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASDD090G3_Z00C13A5MM8000/

The ¥110 billion contract was won as a team with Larsen & Toubro (L&T), India’s largest industrial machinery manufacturer, and involves a good chunk of the 1,500 km exclusive freight railway between Delhi and Mumbai, covering 626 km between Rewari (Haryana state) and イクバルガー (?) in western Gujarat state. Groundbreaking will take place this summer, with completion and start of service in 2017. Sōjitz is also hoping to win other segments of the corridor.

Using yen loans, Sōjitz will be responsible for administering the entire segment, from planning to construction. Wear resistant rail for the line, designed to withstand the heavy freight loads, will be manufactured by Nippon Steel & Sumitomo Metal Corporation.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Kyūshū, State Railway of Thailand sign cooperative agreement
タイ国鉄に在来線技術提供　ＪＲ九州、覚書を締結へ　福岡*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/130516/fkk13051602080001-n1.htm

English article:
http://english.kyodonews.jp/news/2013/05/226730.html

At a regular press conference on 2013.05.15, JR Kyūshū president Karaike Kōji announced that the railway has signed a cooperative agreement with the Thai National Railways aimed at providing operating systems expertise, including on-time performance and safety technologies, for conventional (low-speed) railways. State Railway of Thailand president Prapat Chongsanguan will visit Japan and sign the agreement at JR Hakata Station on 2013.05.24. This is JR Kyūshū’s first international-level cooperative agreement.

A working group will be established in June or July, and the Thai side has also expressed interest in tourist-oriented rail service and station building business, both areas where JR Kyūshū has a large body of expertise.


----------



## quashlo

*JIC, Oriental Consultants, Sumitomo JV selected for Myanmar Railways project*

Official Sumitomo Corporation press release:
http://www.sumitomocorp.co.jp/news/2013/20130603_110008.html

A JV of Japan International Consultants for Transportation (JIC), Oriental Consultants, and Sumitomo Corporation was selected by the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) for the Myanmar Railways Safety and Service Improvement Project (ミャンマー国鉄道安全性・サービス向上プロジェクト).

Currently, the Myanmar Railways are in a state of disrepair, with 650 derailments, collisions, and other accidents occurring annually. The JV will provide the necessary equipment and materials, track maintenance experience, and training seminars to improve the administrative and maintenance capabilities of the national railway. The JV will also survey the existing railway infrastructure, rolling stock, and electric (power) infrastructure, as well as the accident history, to identify the needed improvements. The project will cover a pilot 20 km segment of the line between Yangon and Bago.

Some basic information on the Myanmar Railways:

Total route length: 5,876 km (12% double-tracked)
Number of lines: 37 (all un-electrified)
Daily number of trains: 455 (freight: 29)
Fleet size: 431 locomotives, 189 DMUs, 1,277 passenger cars, 3,236 freight cars
Workforce: 22, 199
Daily passengers: Approx. 180,000
Main lines: Yangon – Mandalay, Yangon loop


----------



## quashlo

*Toyama Chihō Railroad will introduce new tourist train to capture Shinkansen demand
富山地鉄、観光列車を今夏投入　新幹線開業にらむ*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO55528250X20C13A5LB0000/

On 2013.05.27, Toyama Chihō Railroad (Toyama Chitetsu), a local private railway in the Toyama area, announced that it plans to introduce secondhand bi-level car(s) on a new tourist train to begin operating this summer, in time for the Obon holiday season. The cost to purchase and introduce the secondhand train will be funded using money from Toyama Prefecture.

While the article says that there are no details regarding the train in question, I suspect we may be looking at ex-Keihan stock from the Kansai region, where the last of the 3000 series “TV Car” limited expresses was retired from revenue service in March of this year. Toyama Chitetsu already operates ex-Keihan cars, along with. ex-Seibu _Red Arrow_ cars on a separate tourist train branded as the _Alps Express_, but they hope to expand their tourist train offerings and capitalize on high-paying tourist demand.

Their results for FY2012 showed a 1% year-over-year increase in annual passenger volume (both rail and tram) to 9.56 million, with rail posting a 2% year-over-year increase to 5.34 million. Ridership at Tateyama Station, the gateway to the Tateyama Kurobe Alpine Route, showed a 7% year-over-year increase. While visitor numbers to the Alpine Route were below 1 million for the second straight year in a row, the railway says that it is seeing a shift in tourism from large group tours to individual and small group tours, which led to the growth in ridership at Tateyama Station.

On board the _Alps Express_:


----------



## quashlo

*Shizuoka, Yamanashi governors envision railway for Mt. Fuji
富士山:「登山鉄道を」　静岡・山梨両知事が構想*
http://mainichi.jp/feature/news/20130517k0000m040036000c.html

With the expected listing of Mt. Fuji as a World Heritage Site in June, governors from Shizuoka Prefecture and Yamanashi Prefecture have informally recognized that construction of a mountain railway from the mountain trailhead to the fifth station up the mountain is needed. The vision is to create a tourist railway that serves the mountain and surrounding Five Lakes region.


----------



## quashlo

*Hakone Tozan Railway finalizes design for new 3000 series cars*

Official press release:
http://www.hakone-tozan.co.jp/dat/pdf/20130605.pdf

These will be the first new trains for Hakone Tozan Railway in 25 years, featuring a bright red-orange (“Vermillion Hakone”) livery and large glass paneling to allow passengers to enjoy the scenery. These will also be the railway’s first VVVF units, and will come with various other environmentally-friendly measures, including interior and exterior LED lighting and oil-free electric air compressors. Apparently, the design process took slightly longer than originally envisioned due to the VVVF inverters and single-car-per-unit design, so they are envisioning completion in April 2014 and a debut in revenue service around November 2014, a delay of about half a year from the original schedule. A total of two cars will be produced at a cost of about ¥800 million.


----------



## quashlo

Here's some conceptual renders of the JR East luxury train from the press release:


----------



## Swede

quashlo said:


> *Japanese government pushing for railway export to Sweden
> スウェーデンに鉄道輸出　政府が後押し、まず技術協力*
> http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASDF13012_T10C13A5PP8000/
> 
> On 2013.05.17, the Japanese government will sign an MOU with the Swedish government to begin providing technical knowhow regarding safe running in snowy environments and _ekinaka_ (station retail) business in an effort to market Japan’s extensive expertise and experience in preparation for Sweden’s high-speed rail project between Stockholm and Gothenburg, set to break ground in 2017 and partially open in 2024.
> 
> Railway bureau executives from the two countries will meet to sign the MOU, and conferences of government officials and railway company representatives from both countries will be held once to twice a year. In particular, Japan will introduce various technologies and measures, including melting snow that has accumulated on railcars and blowing away snow from the track. Japanese railway engineers will also provide technical training tailored to the snow conditions in Sweden, where trains are frequently delayed or cancelled as a result of snowfall. By building a relationship of trust with the Swedish government, the Japanese government hopes to translate the transfer of technical expertise into contract wins for railcars and railway equipment for Japanese manufacturers.


Start construction in 2017? First I've heard of it.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
fwiw:


> Given parliamentary approval the construction of the double-track line between Järna and Linköping could begin in 2017 for completion no later than 2028.


http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/single-view/view/swedish-high-speed-lines-to-go-ahead.html


----------



## sacto7654

I think that luxury train from JR East may have another purpose: it may be the first of several trainsets that replaces the now-aging trainsets running the _Hokutosei_ and _Cassiopeia_ overnight train service (or its future successor) between Tokyo and Sapporo. The very fact the train can use both overhead electric power and on-board diesel-hydraulic power means it can travel from Tokyo to Sapporo without needing to change locomotives at Hakodate like you do now with the overnight sleeper trains.


----------



## Svartmetall

Swede said:


> Start construction in 2017? First I've heard of it.


Would be funny if we got news about our railway construction from Japan before we did from our own government. Would also not be that surprising either... :lol:


----------



## Swede

Svartmetall said:


> Would be funny if we got news about our railway construction from Japan before we did from our own government. Would also not be that surprising either... :lol:


Actually... it was reported in the local Swedish Railways thread, and we both commented on it: link
So let's take that discussion there instead. 

More on-topic, I'm sure most Swedes will be happy to see knowledge and quality from Japan make it's way to our rails.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

sacto7654 said:


> I wonder does this mean Kawasaki Heavy Industries--which is building the E7/W7 Shinkansen trainset--will use CRFP wheel bogies for this trainset to lighten the total weight of the trainset so we don't need excessively powerful motors for the steep climb from Takasaki to Nagano and the steep drop from Nagano to Jōetsu-Myōkō.


Don't know but these bogies are going to be utilized extensively with it's light weight which will reduce energy consumption and faster acceleration.
A 15 car train set will reduce 13.5 tonnes in total, that is no small feat.:banana:


----------



## quashlo

k.k.jetcar said:


> ^^
> I've certainly been stopped at Tsukuba Express Moriya Sta. ticket gates after riding on a Pasmo for about 3 hours (including a transfer from Tokyo Metro and Keikyu)- the station staffer had to re-set my card.


I thought about this a little bit more, and TX should be a fully closed system, unless I've forgotten something... There's no through-service or cross-platform transfers with other operators, so you can't access the trains without passing through TX faregates. Your time in the system should have been far less than 3 hours... Perhaps it was just a card error?


----------



## traveler

Great news!


----------



## k.k.jetcar

quashlo said:


> I thought about this a little bit more, and TX should be a fully closed system, unless I've forgotten something... There's no through-service or cross-platform transfers with other operators, so you can't access the trains without passing through TX faregates. Your time in the system should have been far less than 3 hours... Perhaps it was just a card error?


My memory is fuzzy (I've used the line 2 or 3 times) I may have transferred from the Kanto Railway or the Noda (?) Line...Otherwise I was on the Tsukuba Express for 2 (!) hours. I don't recall that.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

traveler said:


> Great news!


There's a like button. It takes up less bandwidth.


----------



## sacto7654

I've heard that JR West last fall has finally decided on a replacement for the large, but aging 113/115 Series EMU fleet that operates from Himeji west to Shimonoseki.

Any news on what will replace them? I know a two-car 223 Series EMU trainset was tested between Okayama and Shimonoseki early this year; maybe JR West will place a big order for 225 Series EMU's to finally retired that old fleet?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

sacto7654 said:


> I've heard that JR West last fall has finally decided on a replacement for the large, but aging 113/115 Series EMU fleet that operates from Himeji west to Shimonoseki.
> 
> Any news on what will replace them? I know a two-car 223 Series EMU trainset was tested between Okayama and Shimonoseki early this year; maybe JR West will place a big order for 225 Series EMU's to finally retired that old fleet?


Likely the older stock will gradually be replaced by cascading stock from the Kansai area. The Sanyo region has always been the repository of stock formerly used in the urban network in Keihanshin- even in JNR days.


----------



## quashlo

Actually, JR West have said they will manufacture new cars for the Hiroshima area at least:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101241067&postcount=4960

I didn't have time to actually post anything from the plan when it came out, but it's specifically stated in there, although without much detail. There's a _Chūgoku Shimbun_ article archived here via 2ch with more details though. 

This will be a new design specifically engineered to handle the grades of the San'yō Main Line in this part of western Japan. JR West will be replacing the automatic train stop (ATS) system in the Hiroshima area with a more advanced signalling system, and will do a coordinated rollout on the rolling stock side as part of that, replacing the current 115 series. The first trains are supposed to enter service starting in FY2014, together with the new signalling system.

As the article states, some of the trains in the Hiroshima area are over 50 years old, and the newest trains were introduced in the late JNR era (1982-83).


----------



## Sr.Horn

New livery for JR East E653 series in Inaho service between Niigata and Akita. These train replace oldest 485 series.

New colors represents the sunset over the Sea of Japan and rice plants.





































http://ameblo.jp/sen-kori-shin/imagelist.html

Some videos:


----------



## sacto7654

quashlo said:


> This will be a new design specifically engineered to handle the grades of the San'yō Main Line in this part of western Japan. JR West will be replacing the automatic train stop (ATS) system in the Hiroshima area with a more advanced signalling system, and will do a coordinated rollout on the rolling stock side as part of that, replacing the current 115 series. The first trains are supposed to enter service starting in FY2014, together with the new signalling system.
> 
> As the article states, some of the trains in the Hiroshima area are over 50 years old, and the newest trains were introduced in the late JNR era (1982-83).


I don't think it'll be a _completely_ new trainset, but more likely a updated version of this trainset:

225 Series EMU










The new models will get upgraded traction motors to handle steeper gradients such as _Senohachi_ between Seno and Hachihommatsu Stations east of Hiroshima and between Hatabu and Chōfu Stations east of Shimonoseiki.


----------



## Svartmetall

Sr.Horn said:


> New livery for JR East E653 series in Inaho service between Niigata and Akita. These train replace oldest 485 series.
> 
> New colors represents the sunset over the Sea of Japan and rice plants.


That's pretty cool - it looks kinda retro. Not sure on the colour splashes, though.


----------



## quashlo

*Design unveiled for new Kumagawa Railway cars
新車両の内装に人吉・球磨のヒノキ　くま川鉄道*
http://kumanichi.com/news/local/main/20130626003.shtml

This is a third-sector railway connecting Hitoyoshi City and Yunomae Town in Kumamoto Prefecture, Kyūshū. A total of 5 new cars will be manufactured for the railway to replace aging existing trains. Design is by industrial designer Mitooka Eiji, with a design theme / concept of “country symphony” (田園シンフォニー). Flooring and tables in the new cars will make use of locally-produced Japanese _hinoki_ cypress from the Hitoyoshi – Kuma region.



















Window view on the line from Asagiri to Hitoyoshi Onsen (2012.08.17):


----------



## quashlo

*Locomotive for new JR Kyūshū luxury train complete
「ななつ星」機関車完成　豪華寝台列車*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/national/news/CK2013070202000237.html

The new locomotive to haul JR Kyūshū’s _Seven Stars of Kyūshū_ luxury train scheduled to debut on October 15 is complete, and on 2013.07.02 the new unit left the Kawasaki Heavy Industries plant in Kōbe bound for Ōita Yard in Kyūshū. The new 96 ton locomotive is based on JR Freight’s DF200 model, but with improvements in noise reduction and other areas. The paint scheme is supposed to be reddish brown (“ancient lacquer”), but it was wrapped in a thin black cover to prevent damage during delivery. Some minor work remains to be done at Ōita Yard, including installation of the elliptical front grill.

Work on the seven passenger cars is being carried out at Hitachi’s Kasado plant in Kudamatsu City, Yamaguchi Prefecture and at JR Kyūshū’s Kokura Yard in Kita-Kyūshū City, Fukuoka Prefecture. The passenger cars are scheduled to be completed soon (sometime in mid-July). Total cost of the seven cars plus locomotive is approx. ¥3 billion.

At the Kawasaki plant:










Delivery spotted at Kokura (2013.07.03):






On 2013.07.02, JR Kyūshū also operated an extremely unusual formation (DE10 + 4 Kiha 47s + 2 Kiha 185s + DE10) as a test train for the new service:


----------



## quashlo

*Nippon Kōei receives freight line design contract from Mongolian government
日本工営、モンゴル国営鉄道の設計受注*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASDD30009_T00C13A7TJ2000/

Construction consultant Nippon Kōei (日本工営) has received a ¥1.7 billion order from Mongolia’s national railway to design a new freight railway. The contract covers a 1,600 km freight line linking Tavan Tolgoi in south central Mongolia, one of the world’s largest untapped deposits of coal, with southern Russia. Nippon Kōei will survey local conditions to select and design the rail alignment and freight terminals, including devising strategies for areas where groundwater freezing and expansion during the winter may potentially cause track deformation. Nippon Kōei will also consider grade-separation and other safety measures in areas with high population or livestock farming, and will assist in the bidding process for a contractor to build the new railway.

The design contract is being entirely funded by the Mongolian government, and the entire project, including construction, is expected to reach over ¥500 billion in total cost. Construction is expected to begin next summer.


----------



## quashlo

The “last summer” of the Esashi Line:
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_

A Kikonai-bound train departs Esashi, against a backdrop of Cape Aidomari (相泊岬) and Kamome-jima Island (鴎島) (2013.06.01, Esashi – Kaminokuni):










A special limited express run, the _Esashi_ (えさし号), crosses the No. 1 Amanogawa Bridge (第一天ノ川橋梁) as a three-car Kiha 183 series set (2013.04.28, Yunotai – Miyakoshi):










With this section of the line set to be abandoned, tickets for this special limited express run were sold out (2013.04.28, Yoshibori – Shinmei):










Another special service, the _O-zashiki Esashi_ (お座敷えさし号). This one is also selling out, as railfans from across the country get their last rides on the line (2013.05.12, Kaminokuni – Esashi):










Train was operated Hakodate → Esashi → Kikonai → Esashi → Hakodate (2013.05.11, Esashi – Kaminokuni):










Another special service, the _Esashi Semi-Express_ (準急えさし号) using one of the usual Kiha 40s. Crossing the No. 2 Amanogawa Bridge (第二天ノ川橋梁) (2013.05.25, Yunotai – Miyakoshi):


----------



## Svartmetall

Are line closures actually speeding up or are they just being reported more?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Svartmetall said:


> Are line closures actually speeding up or are they just being reported more?


I don't think there is any increasing rate of closures, but rather a continuation of closures over time given the aging population in rural areas. The greatest number of closures (especially in Hokkaido) occurred in the later half of the 1980's and into the beginning of the 90's, around the time of the breakup of JNR and the first years of JR. Perhaps with the railway hobby "boom", the spread of the internet, and the phenomenon of rural depopulation, there is more _widespread_ awareness of closures than before.


----------



## sacto7654

k.k.jetcar said:


> I don't think there is any increasing rate of closures, but rather a continuation of closures over time given the aging population in rural areas. The greatest number of closures (especially in Hokkaido) occurred in the later half of the 1980's and into the beginning of the 90's, around the time of the breakup of JNR and the first years of JR.


JR Hokkaido closed a *LOT* of lines after JNR broke up for one reason: the closing of most of the coal mines on that island. If you could visit Hokkaido during the time of the 1972 Winter Olympics in Sapporo, it's very likely you would still see a good number of main line and branch line steam locomotive operations (many of them hauling coal), but most of those were phased out at the beginning of 1976. The coal mines continued to operate, but most of those were closed by the late 1980's.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

sacto7654 said:


> JR Hokkaido closed a *LOT* of lines after JNR broke up for one reason: the closing of most of the coal mines on that island. If you could visit Hokkaido during the time of the 1972 Winter Olympics in Sapporo, it's very likely you would still see a good number of main line and branch line steam locomotive operations (many of them hauling coal), but most of those were phased out at the beginning of 1976. The coal mines continued to operate, but most of those were closed by the late 1980's.


Yes, but that doesn't account for all the lines closed in eastern and northern Hokkaido, which in total mileage far exceeds the shorter coal mine branches.


----------



## quashlo

*Toyama Chihō Railroad purchases Keihan 3000 series double-decker car
富山県の富山地方鉄道に「ダブルデッカーがきたー!!」 京阪8831号車を購入*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2013/07/10/221/

Looks like the cat is finally out of the bag, but Toyama Chihō Railroad (富山地方鉄道) announced on 2013.07.10 that they had purchased Car 8831 from Keihan Electric Railway. This is the double-decker “TV Car” from the final Keihan 3000 series (8000-30 series) limited express set that was retired in March of this year, and Toyama Chihō Railroad will couple the car with their existing ex-Keihan 3000 series cars (2-car formation, already repainted in Keihan red and gold) to form a three-car train to serve as the railway’s second sightseeing train, following the _Alps Express_ that debuted in December 2011. The car will enter revenue service in its second life in mid-August after being regauged from standard to narrow gauge, making Toyama Chihō Railroad the first minor private railway (地方私鉄) to operate a double-decker.


----------



## sacto7654

By the way, I read the JR Hokkaido has suspended all KiHa 183 operations due to a recent fire caused by an oil line leak. I'm a little surprised those trainsets--built in the early 1980's just before JNR broke up--are still around and not been replaced by now with more KiHa 261, 281 or 283 trainsets.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

sacto7654 said:


> By the way, I read the JR Hokkaido has suspended all KiHa 183 operations due to a recent fire caused by an oil line leak. I'm a little surprised those trainsets--built in the early 1980's just before JNR broke up--are still around and not been replaced by now with more KiHa 261, 281 or 283 trainsets.


They will be replaced eventually, likely by more kiha261 units, but JR Hokkaido is not a rich company (it's in the red- it has only one profitable route, the airport service)- so it doesn't have the wherewithal to undertake an aggressive rolling stock replacement program like JR East.


----------



## quashlo

*Hitachi wins £1.2bn train carriage contract*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-23353962



> A £1.2bn deal to build new UK trains has been won by Hitachi Rail Europe.
> 
> The firm will build 270 carriages at a new factory in Newton Aycliffe, County Durham, which will start production in 2016.
> 
> The carriages are part of the class 800 series and will go into operation on the East Coast Main Line from 2019.
> 
> …


CGI footage of the 800 series from Hitachi Rail’s YouTube channel:


----------



## quashlo

On 2013.07.18, the first four passenger cars (Cars 4 through 7) for the new _Seven Stars in Kyūshū_ luxury cruise train arrived at JR Kyūshū’s Kokura Rolling Stock Center from the Hitachi plant in Kudamatsu City, Yamaguchi Prefecture. The cars were wrapped in black film to protect them from damage. This particular delivery includes Car 7, which contains the deluxe suites and the panorama window. The other three cars are being manufactured in-house by JR Kyūshū at Kokura. 

Only a few more months until the start of service on 2013.10.15. They’ve already closed reservations from October through to March of next year, and the only slots open now are for April through June of next year.

Kyōdō video report (2013.07.18):






They’ve also unveiled the design of the crew uniforms, also created by Mitooka Eiji:
http://response.jp/article/2013/07/18/202445.html

Winter will be black, summer will be white, plus a third design for the tour guides at each of the stops along the way. Gold buttons, lining, and pocketwatches, plus cap and chest “star” emblems of the _Seven Stars in Kyūshū_ logo.










Shoulder bags for the cabin crew, developed jointly with established bag maker Yoshida & Co. (吉田カバン), featuring Ōshima-tsumugi (大島紬) silk from Kagoshima.
http://kyushu.yomiuri.co.jp/entame/railway/news/20130718-OYS8T00872.htm


----------



## quashlo

*Hitachi to push into Europe rail market*
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/1cb371e2-f07a-11e2-b28d-00144feabdc0.html



> Hitachi is looking to make a push into the continental European rail market after securing the second part of a large UK train order, as a result of which the company will build a factory in northeast England.
> 
> The Japanese group is targeting Germany, Scandinavia and the Benelux countries, according to Alistair Dormer, chief executive of its European rail business.
> 
> Hitachi has so far only secured a position in the UK and is facing resistance from rivals to its attempts to expand into other European markets. Canada’s Bombardier and Germany’s Siemens, which both have train-making units based in Germany, have lobbied against Hitachi gaining access to the EU market because the Japanese market is closed to foreign bidders.
> 
> “I just don’t buy that argument,” dormer said. He said it took five years for Hitachi to break into the UK market after setting up an office in London and getting to understand how everything worked. Hitachi Rail opened an office in Berlin 18 months ago.
> 
> ...


Thanks to *k.k.jetcar* for the find. Nothing new, but a bit more info on their strategy in the European market.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Good! Alstom have been providing good products to Sweden, but it'll be great to have increased competition here. Shame we can't get some Japanese subway car manufacturers to bid for the new Stockholm Tunnelbana rolling stock.


----------



## quashlo

*JICA to provide support for express Myanmer express train
JICA、ミャンマー鉄道事業を支援　ヤンゴン～マンダレー間に急行列車運行へ*
http://myanmarnews.jp/?p=3951

On 2013.07.22, Myanmar’s Ministry of Railway Transport revealed that it is considering a plan to use funding and technical assistance from the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) to operate a new 120 km/h express train service connecting Yangon and Mandalay in eight hours. Work is already underway on a separate rail line between Yangon and Bago with a targeted completion in 2015, but this new service would require refurbishing track along the 620 km between the two former capitals.


----------



## quashlo

*RTRI successful in world’s first train running test using superconducting cable
超電導ケーブルの電車走行実験公開　鉄道総研、世界初*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASDG2404P_U3A720C1CR8000/

On 2013.07.24, the Railway Technical Research Institute (鉄道総合技術研究所) invited members of the press to its research facility in Kokubunji City, Tōkyō to witness a test to power and operate trains using zero-resistance superconducting cable, a world’s first. If the technology can be harnessed for practical applications, it would reduce electricity consumption by about 5%. The RTRI will continue R*D efforts with domestic cable manufacturers, with the aim of developing it for introduction on actual railway lines in about five years.

The superconducting cable takes advantage of the unique properties of special ceramics—when cooled using liquid nitrogen, the cable’s electrical resistance drops to zero. Compared to copper cables, the new materials don’t emit heat and vastly improve the efficiency of power transmission. Currently, transformer stations are placed every few kilometers along rail lines, but superconducting cable maintains the line voltage over longer distances, which would allow them to eliminate unneeded transformer stations.

This particular test involved a two-car train, which accelerated to 45 km/h by drawing power from a 10 cm diameter superconducting cable.


----------



## sandoz25

Sr.Horn said:


>


cool =) i I really like design of japan trains and trams


----------



## sacto7654

I believe that is the new livery for the JR East E653 trainsets that used to run on the _Fresh Hitachi_ service, but now being transferred to the _Inaho_ limited express service between Niigata and Akita. Better start riding those 485 Series trainsets soon, because once the Hokkaido Shinkansen opens in 2016, I expect JR East to quickly retire the 485's now running on the _Hakuchō_ or _Super Hakuchō_ service between Aomori and Hakodate.


----------



## billfranklin

The Japanese passenger railroad industry grasped the concept back in the 1950s that train design needed to be cool, neat, even sexy. They realized that keeping youth appeal was the key to their long term survival. 

Even today, new trains are promoted with very enticing videos. When a new Shinkansen variant is role out, thousands turn out to look at the latest best train in the world. This filters down to slower trains too.


----------



## sacto7654

billfranklin said:


> The Japanese passenger railroad industry grasped the concept back in the 1950s that train design needed to be cool, neat, even sexy. They realized that keeping youth appeal was the key to their long term survival.
> 
> Even today, new trains are promoted with very enticing videos. When a new Shinkansen variant is role out, thousands turn out to look at the latest best train in the world. This filters down to slower trains too.


Just wait until the first E7/W7 trainsets--now under construction--are rolled out this fall. There's going to be huge crowd of railfans watching when the first trainset is set up at (likely) Omiya Station and initially, start doing test runs on the Tokyo to Nagano route initially, then probably all the way to Kanazawa by late 2014.

Even the Limited express trains are going to get major upgrades. I expect the 381 Series tilting EMU's now in JR West service will be replaced by 287 Series EMU's with active suspension that allows the train to "tilt" into curves. Don't be surprised that the _Yakumo_ between Okayama and Izumoshi Stations are switched to the 287's by 2017.


----------



## quashlo

*Fate of Hokuetsu Express post-Shinkansen uncertain
北越急行:絶好調に影　２年切った北陸新幹線延伸、ドル箱「はくたか」廃止必至　沿線自治体、薄い危機感*
http://mainichi.jp/feature/news/20130729mog00m020017000c.html

The ultimate fate of the Hokuetsu Express (北越急行) (HQ: Minami-Uonuma City, Niigata Prefecture), the shining star of Japan’s third-sector private railways, is uncertain, less than two years before the opening of the Hokuriku Shinkansen extension to Kanazawa. The line is the posterchild of a successful third-sector private railway—it’s financial statement at FY2012 close marked the railway’s 16th straight year of profits (¥4.691 billion, a ¥425 million year-over-year increase) and set record highs in regular profit (¥1.840 billion, a ¥709 million increase) and annual ridership (3.926 million, an 11.9% increase). 

The breadwinner for the line is, of course, the _Hakutaka_ limited express connecting Echigo Yuzawa Station in Niigata Prefecture with Kanazawa, Fukui, and Wakura Onsen Stations via the railway’s Hokuhoku Line and through-service onto JR tracks, which carried 2.802 million passengers in FY2012 (13.5% increase). The company’s local trains carried 1.124 million passengers (7.9% increase).

While the Shinkansen extension to Kanazawa will mean the demise of the _Hakutaka_, and a potential black cloud for Hokuetsu Express, local jurisdictions that provide funding for the railway don’t appear to be too concerned—they’ve already amassed ¥10.47 billion in the railway’s internal reserve account, exceeding their target of ¥10 billon. Even if the railway records annual losses of ¥300 million to ¥500 million, the reserves are expected to be enough to keep service running for 20 to 30 years. 

In particular, the president of the railway has expressed some concern over the future state of the company, saying its cumulative tax payments on fixed assets already exceeds the funding it receives from local governments, and that the municipal governments should set aside some of their tax revenues to directly fund the railway. The railway also says that a public-private structure may eventually be necessary to reduce the railway’s fixed asset tax liability, with the private sector responsible for train operations and the local jurisdictions owning the land and infrastructure.

Perhaps the one bright point is the increase in ridership on the railway’s local services, which averaged 3,080 passengers daily in FY2012, just edging out the original forecasts made when the line opened (2,924 passengers).

===

Various clips of the _Hakutaka_:


----------



## quashlo

*Renovated Bungo Mori Station to open in late September
JR九州、豊後森駅も"水戸岡デザイン"に! 9月下旬リニューアルオープン予定*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2013/07/30/095/index.html

On 2013.07.29, JR Kyūshū announced that they will open the renovated Bungo Mori Station on the Kyūdai Main Line in Kusu Town, Ōita Prefecture (大分県玖珠町) in late September in time for the start of operations of the railway’s _Seven Stars in Kyūshū_ luxury train service.

Limited expresses on the Kyūdai Main Line, including the _Yufuin no Mori_ and _Yufu_, currently stop at the station, and in August of last year, the former locomotive house and roundtable at the station were designated by the national government as registered cultural properties. The renovation is part of a plan to develop Kusu Town’s tourism resources, including Mt. Kirikabu (伐株山) and the former castle town (城下町) of the Mori domain (森藩).

The design of the renovation is being overseen by Mitooka Eiji, and includes painting the station’s exterior walls and roof, installing a lattice-work exterior, and improving the platform bridge and station waiting room. The design will make use of wood logs and retain the portions of the 84-year-old station building that are still in good shape. New trees will also be planted at the station plaza.

===

Official JR Kyūshū press release:
http://www13.jrkyushu.co.jp/NewsReleaseWeb.nsf/Search/7D5ED1537CEF0A5B49257BB700399D6E?OpenDocument



















A walk-through of the station (2012.05). The station opened in 1929 and currently sees about 700 riders a day.






The former locomotive house and turntable (2013.07.09). The entire renovation is estimated to cost ¥50 million.


----------



## quashlo

*Portions of JR Jōban Line in Fukushima exclusion zone to reopen in March
福島の避難区域 鉄道一部再開目指す*
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20130730/k10013389181000.html

It has been revealed that JR East has notified local governments that it hopes to reopen portions of the JR Jōban Line within the exclusion zone around the Fukushima No. 1 nuclear power plant as early as March of next year. In particular, the section in question is between Hirono Town (広野町) and Naraha Town (楢葉町) in Fukushima Prefecture, where the railway is working on decontamination of the tracks. This is the first time that any announcement has been made regarding the reopening of railway lines within the exclusion zone.

Trains have not been in service on about 55 km of the Jōban Line within the exclusion zone, between Hirono Station (Hirono Town) and Haranomachi Station (Minami-Sōma City 南相馬市). Naraha Town is one of the jurisdictions targeted for an early reopening, and residents can already enter the area during the daytime. They had been petitioning JR East to open the closed sections of the Jōban Line as early as possible to help speed up recovery from the disaster. In response, JR East says that decontamination and reconstruction work has been proceeding on about 8.5 km of between Hirono Station and Tatsuta Station in Naraha Town, and that it aims to reopen the segment together with the annual schedule changes in March of next year.

The article also has a video report.

===

The Jōban Line is the main line linking Mito and Sendai. Traffic between Tōkyō and Sendai is concentrated on the Tōhoku Main Line and Tōhoku Shinkansen, which are running just fine, but travel between Mito (capital of Ibaraki Prefecture) and Sendai is still hampered by the closed sections of the Jōban Line. A new highway express coach service linking Mito and Sendai began operation on 2013.07.23 to help satisfy demand on this section.

FNN news report:


----------



## sacto7654

I wonder has JR Freight thought about using the Hokuetsu Railway line--updated appropriately, of course--to become part of a new freight route from Tokyo to Toyama? After all, there aren't significant grades, and being all-electrified they could easily use the latest JR Freight locomotives.


----------



## quashlo

*Domestic railcar equipment manufacturers carve out share of global market
鉄道ビッグ３に食い込め、世界20兆円市場争奪戦*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASDD250RX_W3A720C1000000/

Japanese manufacturers of railcar equipment are breaking away from the domestic business model of reliance upon JR and other railway companies and are instead embarking on their own efforts to market their products in overseas markets, taking advantage of internal R&D efforts and geographical efficiencies.

In particular, Tōyō Electric (東洋電機製造) won an order in June to provide railcar electrical equipment including motors and power systems for the extension of Chengdu Metro Line 1 in Sichuan Province, Japan’s first railcar equipment order in China in close to two years. While unexpected delays and cancellations come with the territory when it comes to Chinese railway orders, but Tōyō Electric’s president, who makes more than 30 trips a year to China, says things have been running smooth thus far, and that there is still latent demand remaining, despite the political risks of the Chinese market. The company first provided electrical equipment for Chengdu Metro Line 1 in 2007, followed by orders for Phase 1 and Phase 2 of Line 2 in 2010 and 2011, respectively, as well as orders for the Beijing Subway. The company has fulfilled approx. ¥30 billion of contracts for the Chinese market over the past 15 years, achieving local production through a JV with a Chinese manufacturer.

Orders had died down following the Wenzhou high-speed rail accident in 2011, a general drop in urban rail investment, and geopolitical conflicts related to Okinawa and the Senkaku (Diaoyu) Islands. Tōyō Electric wasn’t immune from these trends, but says that orders for HSR equipment have begun to pick up this year.

Nabtesco (ナブテスコ), which manufacturers railcar brakes and door equipment, is also taking advantage of a northern European railway market struggling with service disruptions caused by snowfall. The company’s Airjet (エアージェット) equipment, which uses air to blow away snow on tracks, has found its way to railway tracks in Sweden and the Netherlands. Nabtesco developed the Airjet 20 years ago in cooperation with East Japan Railway Company (JR East) in an effort to keep trains running smoothly in high-snowfall areas of Japan such as the Tōhoku region, taking advantage of a niche that wasn’t met by any European railcar manufacturers.

Nabtesco’s president says that it isn’t an easy task for a company to enter the European market on its own, thanks to competition from Siemens, Alstom, and Bombardier. In fact, Nabtesco gained a footing in the market by purchasing an Italian manufacturer already doing work with Siemens and others. Nabtesco now hopes to expand its market share by pushing its door equipment.

While Japanese manufacturers have strong products in brake and signaling equipment, obstacles such as cost and a slower start on the business and marketing side also make it difficult for Japan-based consortiums involving government, railway companies, and railcar manufacturers to win orders in developing countries. As a result, some companies have been teaming with foreign firms in an effort to expand their global reach. In particular, JR East has announced it will introduce a signaling system provided by Alstom, while JR East group company and railcar manufacturer J-TREC announced that it will team with Alstom to jointly develop and market LRVs.

Perhaps the best example of this emerging strategy is Mitsubishi Electric (三菱電機), which has been working extensively with Rotem (Korea) and CAF (Spain) on providing railcars in the global market. The company has also won an order to provide energy-efficient inverter equipment for upgrades to aging railcars in Russia.

Tōyō Electric’s Yokohama plant:










Nabtesco’s Airjet equipment:


----------



## quashlo

*New station building at Naganohara–Kusatsu-guchi Station opens
長野原草津口駅　吾妻の顔に*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/gunma/news/20130728-OYT8T00026.htm

The new station building at Naganohara–Kusatsu-guchi Station (長野原草津口駅) (Naganohara Town, Gunma Prefecture) on the Agatsuma Line has been completed and opened for service on 2013.08.01. The new station building was built adjacent to the existing station, and is part of the controversial Yanba Dam (八ツ場ダム) project, an effort to revitalize the mountain towns and villages surrounding the dam. The station is the closest rail access to the famous Kusatsu Onsen (草津温泉), one of Japan’s most famous hot springs resorts. It’s only 20-30 minutes by bus from the station to Kusatsu Onsen, and most of the station’s passengers are headed to or from the hot springs. There were originally plans to change the name to “Kusatsu Onsen Station” or “Kusatsu Onsen-guchi Station”, but those never materialized. 

It’s currently a little over one hour to the station from Takasaki by limited express, and average daily ridership is a little under 700 passengers. While the dam itself has yet to really start construction, but is part of a package of local improvements being coordinated with the dam. As part of those improvements, the original station building has been replaced at a cost of approx. ¥1.43 billion through funding from JR East, the national government, Gunma Prefecture, and downstream jurisdictions including the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government, although the original station building was not planned to be submerged, unlike Kawarayu Onsen Station (川原湯温泉駅). Construction work on the two-story station building began in August of last year.










===

Window view from a 115 series on the Agatsuma Line, from Naganohara–Kusatsu-guchi to Kawarayu Onsen:


----------



## quashlo

*JR Hokkaidō considers closing undersea stations in Seikan Tunnel
青函トンネルの海底駅、廃止を検討　ＪＲ北海道*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASDG02024_S3A800C1CC1000/

It has been revealed that JR Hokkaidō is considering abandoning Tappi Kaitei Station (竜飛海底駅) and Yoshioka Kaitei Station (吉岡海底駅) next spring. The stations have formal addresses in Sotogahama Town (外ケ浜町), Aomori Prefecture and Fukushima Town (福島町), Hokkaidō Prefecture, but they’re actually located 135 m and 149.5 m below sea level inside the Seikan Tunnel crossing the Tsugaru Strait. The permanent closures are being considered as part of construction work for the Hokkaidō Shinkansen.

The two stations were established in 1988 to serve as evacuation routes during emergencies, but are currently used by tourists on sightseeing courses thanks to their popularity among railfans and the general populace. Two roundtrips on the _Hakuchō_ limited express (Aomori – Hakodate) stop at the station each day to bring in visitors taking tours of the station, but the last day will be November 10 this year.

The first segment of the Hokkaidō Shinkansen from Shin-Aomori to Shin-Hakodate will open in spring 2016. JR Hokkaidō is also considering permanently closing Shiriuchi Station (知内駅).

===

The terminology used (_haishi_ 廃止) implies a permanent closure, as opposed to a temporary one (_kyūshi_ 休止), so I suspect they won’t be reopened. Eliminating the stops is also probably for safety and operational flexibility once the Shinkansen begins service.

Apparently, ridership at Tappi Kaitei peaked at about 40,000 annual visitors in FY1989, but dropped to a mere 4,300 or so last fiscal year. It’s only open between April and November each year. Yoshioka Kaitei at one point had a Doraemon train, but that was also dropped for Shinkansen construction in August 2006. This news means that three of the five stations on the Tsugaru Kaikyō Line will be abandoned—the only remaining stations will be Kikonai (Kikonai Town, Hokkaidō Prefecture) and Tsugaru Imabetsu (Imabetsu Town, Aomori Prefecture), both of which will be Shinkansen stations. Shiriuchi opened in 1990 and is served by two roundtrips on the _Hakuchō_.

Arrival at Tappi Kaitei Station, the only undersea rail station open to passengers:


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## quashlo

*New JR East restaurant train to enter service on 2013.10.19
JR東日本、レストラン車両「Tohoku Emotion」八戸線で運転…10月19日から*
http://response.jp/article/2013/07/29/203154.html

Official JR East press release:
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2013/20130718.pdf

On 2013.07.29, JR East announced that the new _Tōhoku Emotion_ service, a restaurant train for the Hachinohe Line aimed at helping revitalize the Tōhoku region, would begin revenue service on 2013.10.19, operating a total of 33 days on weekends and holidays through to 2014.03.30. 

The trainset features a specially refurbished 3-car Kiha 110 series set. Car 1 (capacity: 28 pax) features 7 compartment spaces, Car 2 is the open kitchen, and Car 3 (capacity: 20 pax) is the open dining space. The entire train is designed as a restaurant space, and passengers can see the food, featuring local ingredients, being prepared in Car 2. 

The service will operate one roundtrip a day on the Hachinohe Line between Hachinohe and Kuji (久慈). The lunch course departs Hachinohe at 11:05 am, arriving at Kuji at 12:49 pm, while the dessert buffet departs Kuji at 14:08 and arrives at Hachinohe at 15:47. The schedule for April 2014 and after is currently TBD. One-way lunch course in the open dining space is ¥7,000 for adults, ¥6,400 for kids. Compartment spaces are an additional ¥3,000 per compartment.





































===

While dining cars used to be widespread, the speed-up of train service has eliminated the need for dining cars on virtually all trains in Japan. However, dining on trains has been seeing a resurgence of sorts as part of tourism efforts. The most recent example is the new restaurant train on the Hisatsu Orange Railway (Kagoshima Main Line) in southern Kyūshū:


----------



## sacto7654

The restaurant train on the Hisatsu Orange Railway is very nice, but I _really_ have to ask this question: how come Hisatsu are using almost exclusively diesel multiple units instead of electric multiple units, given the fact the Hisatsu line is still used by JR Freight with electric locomotives?


----------



## sacto7654

As we all know, around March 2015 the Hokuriku Shinkansen--essentially the line extension from Nagano to Kanazawa--will officially open.

While of course trains like _Thunderbird_ and _Shirasagi_ will likely end at Kanazawa, the _Hakutaka_ will be discontinued, and the _Hokuetsu_ also discontinued, there's still the issue of the "gap" between the cities of Jōetsu and Niigata. Will JR East assign fast limited express trains between Naoetsu and Niigata Stations to cover the gap, such as using 653 trainsets?


----------



## quashlo

sacto7654 said:


> The restaurant train on the Hisatsu Orange Railway is very nice, but I _really_ have to ask this question: how come Hisatsu are using almost exclusively diesel multiple units instead of electric multiple units, given the fact the Hisatsu line is still used by JR Freight with electric locomotives?


According to the Japanese Wiki, they wanted to avoid the high-cost of electric trains. 



sacto7654 said:


> While of course trains like _Thunderbird_ and _Shirasagi_ will likely end at Kanazawa, the _Hakutaka_ will be discontinued, and the _Hokuetsu_ also discontinued, there's still the issue of the "gap" between the cities of Jōetsu and Niigata. Will JR East assign fast limited express trains between Naoetsu and Niigata Stations to cover the gap, such as using 653 trainsets?


I'm not sure there would be enough demand for a shortened limited express on the legacy track between Jōetsu‒Myōkō and Niigata via Naoetsu. There's only a handful of _Hokuetsu_ trips a day, so I suspect they would just operate a modified _Kubikino_ rapid service that provides decent connections timewise with the Shinkansen at both ends.


----------



## sacto7654

quashlo said:


> I'm not sure there would be enough demand for a shortened limited express on the legacy track between Jōetsu‒Myōkō and Niigata via Naoetsu. There's only a handful of _Hokuetsu_ trips a day, so I suspect they would just operate a modified _Kubikino_ rapid service that provides decent connections timewise with the Shinkansen at both ends.


That's true now, but once the Hokuriku Shinkansen line opens, I expect higher demand for ridership between Kanazawa-Toyama corridor and Niigata. As such, I do think they'll run more rapid service between Jōetsu‒Myōkō (aka Wakinoda) Station and Niigata Station, probably routed through Nagaoka (e.g., it'll be mostly through the Shin'etsu Main Line). It'll be very interesting to see what trainsets they use this run, especially now with the 485's now retiring everywhere. That's why I think they'll use 653's soon to be assigned to the Niigata-Akita _Inaho_ service to this run.


----------



## xtremebytes

The Hakone-Tozan Railway mountain trains on summer afternoon:


----------



## quashlo

*JR Kyūshū planning new tourist train for Nippō Main Line, Kyūdai Main Line
ＪＲ九州「スイーツ列車」運行へ*
http://kyushu.yomiuri.co.jp/entame/railway/news/20130816-OYS8T00628.htm

JR Kyūshū will introduce a new tourist train service between Beppu (Beppu City, Ōita Prefecture) on the Nippō Main Line and Bungo Mori (Kusu Town, Ōita Prefecture) on the Kyūdai Main Line in 2016 or 2017. The train will be branded as a “sweets train”, allowing passengers to enjoy confections on-board, and will target female customers, taking advantage of synergistic benefits with the hot springs resorts along the route in Beppu and Yufuin. The railway will also consider introducing a similar new train service to the Ōmura Line in Nagasaki Prefecture.

The new service will be designed primarily by industrial designer Mitooka Eiji, but the railway will also seek input from other experts. The railway will also cast a wide net among pastry chefs and makers of traditional Japanese confections, and it’s expected that the train will offer both food and tea service.










The railway already operates nine tourist trains including the _Asoboi!_ (あそぼーい！) and the _Hitoyoshi_ (SL人吉) steam locomotive. A trip on the _Hitoyoshi_ (2012.11.16):






The _Let’s Take the A Train_ (A列車で行こう) service (2012.02.11):


----------



## quashlo

*Akune Station to undergo full renovation
肥薩おれんじ鉄道の阿久根駅舎　来春の開業１０周年に向け全面改修*
http://www.nishinippon.co.jp/nnp/kagoshima/article/32683

To celebrate the 10th anniversary of the Hisatsu Orange Railway (肥薩おれんじ鉄道), the third-sector railway operating on the Kagoshima Main Line between Satsuma Sendai City in Kagoshima Prefecture and Yatsushiro City in Kumamoto Prefecture, Kagoshima Prefecture’s Akune City announced on 2013.08.12 that it will carry out a full-scale renovation of Akune Station. The design will be handled by Mitooka Eiji, who also designed the railway’s popular _Orange Restaurant_ train that recently began service.

The new station will be a 470 sq m (currently 290 sq m) wooden two-story structure with a 46-seat open-air café, reading room, waiting room, and tourist information center, as well as a 20-seat restaurant using local ingredients and a kids’ corner. The waiting room is planned to feature reading material popular among railfans and books donated by citizens. The new station will also feature several chairs and desks to cater to the students who comprise 70% of the station’s ridership, as well as a small event space.

The current station building was built in 1953 and has undergone several renovations in its lifetime. The railway will hand it over to the city at no cost to allow them to renovate it. Work will begin in October and be completed by February, at a cost of approx. ¥100 million to ¥150 million, with the Prefectural Government funding ¥70 million of the cost. The new station will open on 2014.03.13.


----------



## quashlo

*Former Fresh Hitachi E653 series trains to begin operating on Inaho this fall
羽越線特急「いなほ」に新車両*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/otona/railwaynews/02/yamagata/20130817-OYT8T00360.htm

Starting this autumn, JR East will introduce new secondhand rolling stock to the _Inaho_ limited express linking Niigata and Akita. The trains are E653 series sets that previously operated on the Jōban Line’s _Fresh Hitachi_ limited expresses but have undergone refurbishments for their new duties, including increasing the number of seats and augmenting the capacity of the train’s heating systems to deal with the snow on the Uetsu Main Line.

The trains will replace the 485 series currently used the on the _Inaho_, which are now about 35 years old and beginning to show their age. In comparison, the E653 series are only about 15 years old, despite being secondhand units. The exterior will feature a new orange paint scheme reminiscent of the sun setting on the Sea of Japan. The trains will be 7-car formations with 16 to 18 Green Car seats and 366 to 410 standard seats. Seat pitch in the Green Cars is a roomy 1.80 m, and the trains will feature lounge spaces to enjoy the outside scenery.

The lightweight aluminum bodies will also improve acceleration and are expected to reduce travel times. The railway will counter strong winds during the winter season with trackside improvements, including increasing the number of wind fences and anemometers. 










===

Set U-101 deadheading at Oyama and Tomobe on the Mito Line (2013.06.25):


----------



## sacto7654

The 485's are getting *WAY* up there in years and in desperate need of replacement. Indeed, I think the last stand of the 485 will be in _Hakuchō_ service between Aomori and Hakodate Stations, and they will be phased out once the Hokkaido Shinkansen service starts in March 2016.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
There will still be 485 series on _Hokuetsu_ and _Kunibiki_ services, though the future of the former is unclear with the upcoming opening of the Hokuriku Shinkansen. Not to mention the units in service at certain depots for charter runs.


----------



## sacto7654

k.k.jetcar said:


> ^^
> There will still be 485 series on _Hokuetsu_ and _Kunibiki_ services, though the future of the former is unclear with the upcoming opening of the Hokuriku Shinkansen. Not to mention the units in service at certain depots for charter runs.


My guess is that remaining 485's will be scrapped for spare parts or rebuilt as _Joyful Train_ excursion trainsets (a good number of 485's were converted this way). (I'm actually surprised that JR East hasn't talked about rebuilding now-retired 651 trainsets into _Joyful Train_ units for excursion use in the Tohoku region.)


----------



## quashlo

*Sōjitz, Larsen & Toubro consortium win contract for Indian freight rail corridor*
http://www.indiablooms.com/BusinessDetailsPage/2013/businessDetails200813e.php



> New Delhi, Aug 20 (IBNS) The Sojitz-L&T Consortium has signed an EPC rail contract with the Dedicated Freight Corridor Corporation of India (DFCCIL) for the construction of 626 km of a double track corridor from Rewari in Haryana to Iqbalgarh in Gujarat, via Rajasthan.
> 
> The Dedicated Freight Corridor Corporation of India (DFCCIL) is a special purpose vehicle of the Indian Railways and has awarded a part of India’s largest and the first-of-its-kind project in the rail sector - Western Dedicated Freight Corridor, to a consortium of Sojitz Corporation, Japan and Larsen and Toubro.
> 
> The Western Dedicated Freight Corridor (1483 km) will run from the Jawaharlal Nehru Port (JNPT) in Mumbai to Tughlakabad and Dadri near Delhi, passing through Haryana and Rajasthan. It would cater largely to the container transport requirements between existing and emerging ports in Maharashtra and Gujarat.
> 
> The engineering, procurement and construction order secured by the Sojitz-L&T Consortium involves construction of 626 km of a double track corridor from Rewari in Haryana to Iqbalgarh in Gujarat, via Rajasthan, spanning three states.
> 
> The consortium’s scope includes construction of 1388 track km of railway line, 112 major bridges, 1188 minor bridges, 20 stations along with supply of equipment.
> 
> The project will be executed using mechanized means of sleepers and track lining machines using the latest technology in railway construction.
> 
> Adopting advanced construction technologies, the consortium is expected to complete the project in 48 months.
> 
> At a function in New Delhi on Monday, DFCCIL and Sojitz-L&T Consortium exchanged documents in the presence of several high ranking dignitaries including Takeshi Yagi, Ambassador, Embassy of Japan, Arunendra Kumar, Chairman - Railway Board & Chairman – DFCCIL, R.K. Gupta, Managing Director, DFCCIL, Toshihiko Kita, Managing Executive Officer & President of Machinery Division, Sojitz, S.N. Subrahmanyan, Member of the Board and Senior Executive Vice President, L&T.
> 
> Speaking on the occasion, Arunendra Kumar said: “Dedicated Freight Corridor marks a strategic inflexion point in the history of Indian Railways’ freight infrastructure. It is expected to give a much needed fillip to the regional economy through the establishment of industrial corridors and multimodal logistics parks along its alignment."
> 
> Toshihiko Kita said: “Sojitz is delighted to be a part of this milestone infrastructural development in enhancing the Indian rail freight transportation to world-class levels."


----------



## M-NL

Given the very large Indian loading gauge: Will this Western Dedicated Freight Corridor be able to handle double stack trains?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

M-NL said:


> Given the very large Indian loading gauge: Will this Western Dedicated Freight Corridor be able to handle double stack trains?


Yes, see this:
http://dfccil.org/DFCC/Projects/Salient features


----------



## quashlo

*NSSMC to market strongest-ever train wheels in foreign markets*
http://ajw.asahi.com/article/economy/business/AJ201308220068



> Lackluster demand for train wheels in Japan is forcing its only wheel maker, Nippon Steel & Sumitomo Metal Corp., to turn its eyes to overseas markets.
> 
> The company, which produces wheels for all types of Japan’s rail needs, including the Shinkansen bullet train, is looking to market its new generation wheels to mining companies operating in resource-rich countries such as Australia and Brazil.
> 
> Nippon Steel & Sumitomo Metal sees growth for new products in the mining sector due to surges in resource prices.
> 
> The newly developed wheels, which are the result of a new processing method that produces stronger steel, can carry 2.5 times the amount of cargo compared to standard wheels, or 35 tons per shaft, and are more resistant to wear and tear.
> 
> Nippon Steel & Sumitomo Metal acquired major U.S. wheel maker Standard Steel in 2011, and is now manufacturing 10 percent of the world’s annual sales of 5 million wheels.
> 
> This spring, the steel maker delivered 1,000 newly developed wheels to a railway company in the United States.
> 
> Investing about 5 billion yen ($51 million) in its new U.S. acquisition, it will construct a new facility in the United States that is similar to its Japanese plant to produce the newly developed wheels. Nippon Steel & Sumitomo Metal plans to start operations at the new facility next summer.
> 
> Its only domestic plant in Osaka produces 100,000 wheels a year for the Japanese market and 70,000 wheels for markets in North America and Europe.


----------



## quashlo

*Japan to assist Tanzania in railway upgrades*
http://allafrica.com/stories/201308192050.html



> Dar es Salaam — In a bid to make Tanzania a major economic hub for business and investment in Africa, the Japanese government says it will revamp the current central railway line to international gauge.
> 
> "A team of experts from Japan will arrive in Tanzania late this year or early next year to conduct assessment so as to quickly start the implementation of the project," Tanzania's Minister for Industry and Trade, Dr Abdallah Kigoda has said.
> 
> Currently, Tanzania has a 2,707 kilometer - long single track gauge, with a design capacity of transporting five million tons of cargo per year. Yet, only about 10% of the installed capacity is currently being utilized due to lack of investments to revamp the ailing railway network.
> 
> However, Minister Kigoda noted the implementation of the project will take long because to revamp the railway line network needs massive investments. According to him the project requires about $5.2 billion.
> 
> Dr Kigoda said the project is part of the implementation of the agreement between President Jakaya Kikwete and Japanese's Prime Minister Shinzo Abe.
> 
> During the 5th Tokyo International Conference on African Development (TICAD-V) held in June, this year, the head of states discussed several issues, one being the overhaul of the central railway line in Tanzania.
> 
> Japan has unveiled a comprehensive technical cooperation plan with Tanzania to make it a major economic hub for business and investment in Africa, the Japanese Minister for Economy, Trade and Industries, Mr. Toshimistu Motegi said.
> 
> Minister Motegi, who is visited in Tanzania as part of the implementation of agreements reached at the TICAD-V said his country had nominated Tanzania the centre for investment to serve the East African region and the continent at large.
> 
> According to Japanese Ambassador to Tanzania, Mr. Masaki Okada, Tanzania could make maximum and efficient use of the existing railway gauge only if its capacity is increased before embarking on the new standard gauge system.
> 
> Ambassador Okada confirmed that Japan is interested to invest in Tanzania's railway network and some experts from TOSHIBA are expected to visit in the country to survey the central line, and then will come up with scientific advice on the improvement of the project.
> 
> Ambassador Okada said, they use the same gauge as in Tanzania and was performing efficiently. It ferries heavy cargo and has the speed between 100-240 kilometers per hour.
> 
> In March this year, a team of Japanese consultants submitted report to the Ministry of Transport that shows the standard gauge will be required when demand exceed the capacity of the rehabilitated meter gauge track possibly after 2030.
> 
> According to Ambassador Okada, the repair and rehabilitation could be short term strategy while longer trains, higher powered locomotives and more block trains in the midterm and network expansion in the long term strategies.
> 
> "The immediate conversion to standard gauge track is not recommended because the existing railway cannot suspend its operation and the present bridges not usable," he said.
> 
> The ailing Tanzania's railway network has been the major cause of high transport costs, pushing up prices of almost all goods in the market, the burden that is always transferred to the final consumer.
> 
> Apart from saving fuel, an efficient rail system would help extend the life shelf of the country's roads, that is, by protecting them from being damaged quickly by heavy duty vehicles.
> 
> This is based on the fact that the amount of cargo to be lifted by 40 trucks can easily fit into the 40 twenty-foot equivalent units from the port of Dar es Salaam to be transported by a goods train.
> 
> Tabling his ministry's 2013/14 budget estimates in Dodoma, the Minister of Transport, Dr Harrison Mwakyembe, said Tanzania Railway Limited (TRL) ferried 198,024 tons in 2012, equivalent to 24.8% lower compared to 267,008 of the corresponding year.
> 
> Similarly, TRL ferried 505,223 passengers, which is 2.7% down in the period under review compared to 519,036 in the previous year.
> 
> "The decline in cargo and passengers was contributed by the insufficient as well as depreciation of the locomotives and wagons. Also lack of funds and equipment as well as destruction of railway line contributed to the inefficiency," Mwakyembe noted.
> 
> TRL has two lines; the central line that runs from Dar es Salaam to Tabora with two branches; one to Kigoma in the west along lake Tanganyika, hence providing freight cargo transportation to the west of the country as well as the land-locked countries of Burundi, Rwanda and eastern part of Peoples Democratic Republic of Congo.
> 
> The second branch runs from Tabora to Mwanza port on Lake Victoria, also providing transportation services to north and north-western part of the country including landlocked Uganda.
> 
> The other line runs from Ruvu northward to Korogwe and then branches to Tanga port on the Indian ocean, another branch north-west to Moshi. Its connection also goes north to Kenya, terminating at Taveta.


----------



## sacto7654

Speaking of new trains, any recent news from JR West about what trainset will the company buy to replace the aging 115's running west of Himeji? I know the PR release from late last year announced there will be new EMU's, but I haven't heard a peep since then....


----------



## quashlo

*Local governments lobby for improvements to east segment of Chūō Main Line
新型車両の早期導入を　中央東線高速化期成同盟会総会*
http://www.nagano-np.co.jp/modules/news/article.php?storyid=29277

A regional alliance established to lobby for improvements to speed up the eastern segment of the Chūō Main Line (i.e., the “Chūō East Line”), formed of Nagano and Yamanashi Prefectures and local cities, towns, and villages alogn the line held its FY2013 general meeting on 2013.08.23 in Kōfu City. While work is proceeding to open the Chūō Shinkansen maglev between Tōkyō and Nagoya in 2027, the alliance proposed a package of improvements to enhance rail service on the Chūō East Line.

The alliance has been lobbying JR East and the national government to reduce travel times between Matsumoto and Shinjuku to two hours or less and improve passenger convenience. According to Yamanashi Prefecture, several service improvements have already been implemented, including schedule changes that took effect in March of this year that added one limited express trip bound for Tōkyō and provision of mobile phone service inside a total of six tunnels, each 2 km or longer, by June of this year.

Their efforts this fiscal year will push five goals, including accelerating completion of quadruple-tracking between Mitaka and Tachikawa, track geometry improvements west of Takao, and development of new high-speed rolling stock. These goals, together with increased early morning and late night limited express trips and through-service of _Azusa_ limited expresses onto the Iida Line, will be incorporated into a petition to be submitted to JR East this autumn.


----------



## quashlo

The full trainset for the _Seven Stars in Kyūshū_ luxury service began testing recently… They still haven’t removed the black film off the set, so they are obviously being extremely careful with the paint on the train.

At JR Kyūshū’s Kokura General Rolling Stock Center (2013.08.01):






At Hakata in Fukuoka (2013.08.17):






In Nagasaki (2013.08.19):






Amateur PV of testing of the train’s dedicated DF200 loco, caught on the Nippō Main Line between Ōita Rolling Stock Center and Yanagigaura (2013.07.13):






Some pictures of the dedicated bus for the service:
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2013/08/24/014/


----------



## quashlo

*北近畿タンゴ鉄道、新型観光車両導入へ　料理や地酒など提供
Kita-Kinki–Tango Railway plans new sightseeing train*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO59354210W3A900C1LDA000/

Kita-Kinki–Tango Railway (KTR), a third-sector railway funded by Kyōto Prefecture and other entities, announced that it will begin operating a new sightseeing trainset as early as next spring. Using approx. ¥30 million in funding provided by Kyōto Prefecture and local governments along the line, the railway will refurbish existing railcars to provide the service. A similar trainset that began operating in April has proven popular among passengers, and the railway hopes to attract more passengers by introducing more trains.

The proposed name for the trainset is _Kuromatsu_ (くろまつ), patterned after the _Akamatsu_ and _Aomatsu_ trains that entered service in April. All three are designed by industrial designer Mitooka Eiji. Half of the overhaul costs will be funded by the Prefectural Government, with the remainder covered by five cities and two towns along the line, including Fukuchiyama City and Maizuru City. The new train will feature a dedicated corner to enjoy cuisine featuring locally-harvested seafood, as well as a counter offering locally-brewed _sake_.

Services operated with the _Akamatsu_ and _Aomatsu_ sets recorded about 7,000 passengers through to the end of June, over 20% more than the same time last year. The trains feature abundant use of wood, along with sofa and counter seating.

===

A journey on the _Akamatsu_ / _Aomatsu_:


----------



## quashlo

*Noto Railway to introduce new tourist train in coordination with Hokuriku Shinkansen extension
のと鉄道:北陸新幹線金沢開業、観光客増にらみ新車両　知事に購入費支援要望*
http://mainichi.jp/area/ishikawa/news/20130823ddlk17020316000c.html

The 33.1 km third-sector railway Noto Railway linking Anamizu Town and Nanao City, funded by Ishikawa Prefecture and others, has submitted a petition to Ishikawa Prefecture to help fund the purchase of new railcars for the line. The railway is aiming to increase tourist ridership to 60,000 passengers annually (1.7 times the current levels), and hopes to attract new riders with a new tourist train when the Hokuriku Shinkansen’s Kanazawa extension opens in spring 2015.

The railway currently has seven cars in its fleet, but wants to purchase two additional cars. Ridership on the railway has been dropping as a result of rural decline and population aging, but the railway hopes to increase tourist ridership, which reached about 35,000 passengers in 2012. The railway has been faced with an annual operating deficit of approx. ¥70 million for the past few years, with Ishikawa Prefecture and local city and town governments providing ¥180 million in funding in their FY2013 budgets.

===

Visiting the Noto Railway during _sakura_ (cherry blossom) season (2012.04.20):


----------



## quashlo

*Shinano Railway to introduce sightseeing train
しなの鉄道が観光列車導入へ　県産材で大幅改装、食事提供*
http://www.shinetsu-navi.jp/2013/08/28_034413.php

Shinano Railway, a third-sector railway funded by Nagano Prefecture and other entities, revealed that it will introduce its first sightseeing train by sometime next summer. With the March 2015 opening of the Hokuriku Shinkansen’s Kanazawa extension looming and the Nagano – Myōkō Kōgen section of the Shin’etsu Line scheduled to be spun off from JR and into the hands of Shinano Railway as the new “Kita-Shinano Line”, the railway hopes to attract new passengers to bolster its bottom line.

The new trainset would be a repainted 3-car set of 115 series currently operating on the line, but the interior would undergo major refurbishments using locally-produced materials. Dishes created with locally-harvested food would also be available, and the trains would feature a corner introducing sightseeing spots and special delicacies. The passenger capacity would be reduced from the current 180 passengers to 100 passengers to improve passenger comfort, and the train would be operated every Saturday and Sunday, during spring and summer vacation, and during the New Year’s holiday periods, for a total of 180 days each year.

===

Apparently, there is also a chance that JR East’s Niigata office may retain the _Hokuetsu_ limited express according to this article. JR West had already indicated that they would likely discontinue the service for their segment west of Naoetsu, but local governments including Kashiwazaki City, located far away from both Nagaoka Station (Nagaoka City) on the Jōetsu Shinkansen and Jōetsu–Myōkō Station (Jōetsu City) on the Hokuriku Shinkansen, had petitioned JR East to retain the limited express service.


----------



## batangpnr 922

*Thank You Japan*

KiHa 52 137=52 127=52 122

























*Mark Chua
PNR Crossing Keeper*


----------



## sacto7654

Here's a short video from the _Asahi Shimbun_ website of the Kyushu Railway Company (JR Kyushu) _Seven Stars in Kyushu_ luxury sleeper train, now fully painted in the final livery for the train:


----------



## quashlo

*Japan keen to finance Chennai–Bangalore Industrial Corridor*
http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...an-keen-to-finance-project/article5131698.ece



> Chennai, Sept. 15:
> 
> A recent Japanese delegation to India has expressed its “willingness” to financially support the Chennai-Bangalore Industrial Corridor project, with loans from the Japanese International Cooperation Agency (JICA).
> 
> The delegation was in Delhi last week to discuss the Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor project with Union Commerce Minister Anand Sharma.
> 
> The industrial corridor projects envisage dedicated rail and roadways for freight movement and the setting up of several industrial zones along the transport lines.
> 
> …


----------



## quashlo

*JR Kyūshū signs Seven Stars in Kyūshū charter contract with Hong Kong travel agency
ＪＲ九州、香港旅行会社と提携　「ななつ星」ツアー販売で*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO59647500S3A910C1LX0000/

On 2013.09.12, JR Kyūshū signed a contract with Hong Kong travel agency EGL Tours to charter out its _Seven Stars in Kyūshū_ luxury sleeper train, which will begin running in October. The travel agency will offer tour packages including reservations for the train service to visitors from Hong Kong and other markets. This marks the first such contract for the service, with JR Kyūshū hoping to eventually market the service 50-50 between the domestic and foreign markets. The railway is currently in negotiations with travel agencies in Europe, Korea, and Taiwan to sign similar contracts.

In particular, EGL Tours is chartering all rooms on the one-day, two-night itinerary departing on 2014.08.02, offering it as part of four-day, five-night package including tours in Beppu. They are looking to fill a maximum of 28 reservations, focusing on the Hong Kong market.

The railway also selected the winners of reservations for the 13 services between April and June 2014. Of the 182 rooms offered, 156 targeted the domestic market, with an response rate of 9 times the supply. The response rate for the most expensive rooms on the train was 97 times the supply. The remaining 26 rooms were targeted for overseas markets, but they only received 9 responses, including passengers from Hong Kong, Thailand, and the U.S.

===

The wraps have also been taken off the _Seven Stars in Kyūshū_ bus. 

RKB video report of the press tour at the JR Kyūshū Bus Hakata office in Hakata Ward, Fukuoka City. The train will be used for long-distance travel, but the bus will be used on to take passengers on optional sightseeing tours at each of the stops, including Yufuin in Ōita Prefecture and Mt. Aso in Kumamoto Prefecture. They spent ¥30 million to renovate an existing JR Kyūshū Bus tour bus. Testing will begin 2013.09.14, but it’s not much longer until the service launches on 2013.10.15.


----------



## quashlo

*Hitachi to build new railcar components plant in Changchun
日立、中国に鉄道部品の新工場　政府の整備再開にらむ*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO59838220Y3A910C1TJ2000/

Hitachi (日立製作所) announced that it would invest ¥1 billion to construct a new factory to produce electrical components for railcars in Changchun City in China’s Jilin Province by FY2013 close. The company will also establish a joint venture with a local firm in Beijing with an eye towards entering China’s signaling systems market. This is the first time in about 10 years that the company will execute a major investment in the Chinese railway market. China has resumed railway plans following the 2011 high-speed rail accident, and it’s expected that investment by Japanese firms will increase.

In particular, Hitachi will establish a 50-50 JV in Changchun with Yongji Xinshisu Electric Equipment Co. (永济新时速电机电器), part of the China CNR Corporation group (中国北车集团). The JV company will manufacture power equipment, current converters, and other electrical components for CNR group railcar manufacturer CNR Changchun Railway Vehicles (长春轨道客车).

In 2003, Hitachi formed a JV with Yongji and established a factory to produce railway electrical components in Xian (Shaanxi Province). This new facility will be their second railway-related production hub in China, and the company hopes to produce about 100 units a month across both facilities, doubling its revenues in the Chinese railway market to ¥20 billion annually. BY FY2015, Hitachi will also establish a local company in Beijing to provide signaling systems, the first time they will be producing signaling systems locally in China.

The Chinese government had halted railway contracts following the 2011 accident, and Hitachi was forced to delay its original plans to open the new plant in 2012. The government resumed railway planning and construction this year, with Hitachi winning contracts worth several hundred million yen to provide electrical components for the Chinese market. Tōyō Electric (東洋電機製造) also recently won a contract to provide electrical components for a subway system in Sichuan Province, the first order from a Japanese manufacturer in two years.


----------



## quashlo

New E653 series trains for JR East’s _Inaho_ limited express service between Niigata and Akita via the Uetsu Main Line will debut on 2013.09.28, and they had a special open house event at Niigata Station on 2013.09.21. These sets were transferred over from _Fresh Hitachi_ LEX services on the Jōban Line and will replace the current JNR-era 485 series trains.

Testing at Akita Station (2013.09.07):






A special charter service on 2013.09.14:


----------



## quashlo

*Okinawa village plans to reinstate “Sugar Train”
南大東村が鉄道“シュガートレイン”の復活を計画*
http://ryukyushimpo.jp/news/storyid-212834-storytopic-5.html

Minami-Daitō Village (南大東村), located on Minami-Daitō Island in Okinawa Prefecture about 300 km east of Okinawa Island, is planning to reinstate the “Sugar Train”, a former railway that transported sugarcane on the island up until abandonment in 1983. The plan is part of an effort to increase tourism to the island. Planning efforts began this fiscal year, and the village is currently looking at the potential route distance, fleet, and terminals for the service. Construction work could begin as early as FY2014, with completion in FY2015. If realized, this would be the only operating railway in Okinawa Prefecture outside of the main island, as well as the southernmost railway in Japan.

Since development in 1900, the island has depended primarily on the sugarcane industry, and the approx. 30 km railway was originally built to transport the cane to the port and to sugar processing plants. Steam locomotives began operating in the village in 1916, and continued after World War II, switching to diesel locomotives in 1979. The railway also hauled passenger cars for some time to serve village residents, but began to decline after the rise of truck transport and was eventually abandoned after the 1983 sugar season. Most of the tracks have already been removed.

===

With most of the track gone, it sounds like a bit of wishful thinking, but interesting nonetheless.

A documentary on the Sugar Train:


----------



## quashlo

The ex-Keihan 3000 series double-decker car began operating on the Toyama Chihō Railroad:


----------



## sacto7654

If I remember correctly, the original plan for the E653's were to transfer them to _Hitachi_ and _Fresh Hitachi_ services between Iwaki and Sendai on the coastal portion of the Jōban Line. However, the 2011 earthquake changed those plans, and the E653's have been transferred to _Inaho_ services between Niigata and Akita; I wouldn't be surprised they are also used on the connector service from Niigata to Jōetsu-Myōkō to connect with the Hokuriku Shinkansen service.


----------



## quashlo

Some new CMs:

Odakyū:






Tōbu:






Kintetsu:






Mitsubishi Heavy Industries:


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
I like the MHI CM- "Being able to run fast is supported by being able to stop quickly". Something the fanbois on some other threads should keep in mind when getting overexcited over claims of 320km/h+ running.


----------



## quashlo

Yeah, running an HSR system is a lot more than just "how fast can we go". :lol:
It's a well-done CM... I thought the wordplay with _nozomi_ 望み / のぞみ was very clever, not forced at all.


----------



## Sopomon

^^
Fanboys, no point reasoning with 'em, but no one's going to go wow at braking power, even if it is obviously a vital part of the system lol.

Although, it's time enough that 360 km/h running was instated on the Tohoku line, what's the reson for delaying the introduction? Noise and environment testing?

Is there any news on the idea to run 330 km/h trains between Kyoto and Maibara?


----------



## quashlo

If I remember correctly, noise is the biggest issue. They weren't able to bring it under the mandated thresholds in time, but I think 360 km/h will probably be part of the next generation of rolling stock for the line, since that should be around the time when they extend it to Sapporo.

As for 330 km/h on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen, there's been no news. There was some speculation that the N700A was part of a speed-up plan for the line, but there's been no definitive answers regarding that from JR Central. At this point, I'm not sure there will be a speed-up, since by the time they need to produce the next generation of rolling stock for the line, half of the Chūō Shinkansen will have opened. Although you could also argue that speeding up the Tōkaidō Shinkansen on that segment would be a good stopgap measure in the interim when the maglev ends at Nagoya.


----------



## sacto7654

I don't think JR Central (who owns the Tokaidō Shinkansen line), JR West (who owns the San'yō Shinkensen line) and JR Kyushu (who owns the Kyushu Shinkansen line) will allow trains to go faster than 300 km/h for two reasons: 

1) The noise generated above 300 km/h for a passing train between Tokyo and Kagoshima-Chūō stations may be too high.

2) The power requirements for running above 300 km/h between Tokyo and Kagoshima-Chūō with so many trains are too high.

Indeed, the majority of the world's high-speed trains top out at 300 km/h. Even in China, only a few of the China Rail High-speed (CRH) lines are rated for above 300 km/h operation.

Getting back on topic,  It's been confirmed that JR West will buy upgraded 225 Series EMU's to replace the aging 115 Series EMU's running west of Himeji on the San'yō Main Line. Any news on when will the first units be shipped to Hiroshima for testing?


----------



## quashlo

JR East’s new _Tōhoku Emotion_ (東北エモーション) restaurant train for the Hachinohe Line, scheduled to launch on 2013.10.19, began testing on 2013.10.04 between Hachinohe and Kuji (久慈). The exterior is by Yamagata Prefecture-born industrial designer Ken Okuyama (奥山清行). The train is a refurbed Kiha 110 series 3-car formation (48 seats) featuring individual rooms, a live kitchen space, and an open dining room. The first leg (Hachinohe to Kuji) will be a course meal including locally-harvested food, while the return leg back to Hachinohe will be a desert buffet. The service will be operated on one roundtrip a day, primarily on Saturdays, Sundays, and holidays until March of next year. According to the railway, seats up until March have been mostly filled already.

Daily Tōhoku video report (2013.10.04):


----------



## quashlo

_Seven Stars in Kyūshū_ testing:

Along Shirahama Beach (白浜海水浴場) in Tara Town, Saga Prefectue (佐賀県太良町) (2013.09.28):






At dusk on the old Nagasaki Main Line (2013.09.28):






Early morning of 2013.10.04 at Asō Station in Kumamoto:






Apparently, there was a small incident where the train came into contact with some catenary poles twice while testing on the Nagasaki Main Line. The incidents occurred at 2013.09.14 and 2013.09.28 at Hizen Fumoto Station (肥前麓駅) in Tosu City, Saga Prefecture (佐賀県鳥栖市), which is located on a curved section of track. The poles in question were apprarently built too close to the track center, about 28 to 31 cm below JR Kyūshū’s standards. Emergency inspections along specific track sections identified a total of 75 locations where spacing from the center of track did not meet the company’s thresholds. The poles were originally installed during the JNR era, and inspections had not been conducted until these two recent incidents. The _Seven Stars in Kyūshū_ set features air suspension to improve ride comfort, making it easier to tilt from one side to another on curves.

Apparently, sales have been doing well, so JR Kyūshū plans to increase the maximum cost per person from the current ¥550,000 to ¥566,000 to the ¥700,000 to ¥800,000 range. This would affect the DX Suite A rooms in Car 7 of the train, and the price jump is expected to help the railway cover the cost of an additional crew member to serve as an exclusive attendant for Car 7.


----------



## quashlo

The new _Seven Stars in Kyūshū_ luxury cruise train service began operating on 2013.10.15. Overall, the paint looks very similar to the E655 _Nagomi_ train used for Imperial family excursions.






Between Hida and Yufuin. Quite a few people were out to take pictures.






At Hayato Station:






A new fan-produced JR Kyūshū promo that includes clips of the new train:


----------



## quashlo

The new _Tōhoku Emotion_ (東北エモーション) restaurant train will debut soon on 2013.10.19. JR East invited members of the press to a test ride on the new service on 2013.10.15:


----------



## quashlo

The _Seven Stars in Kyūshū_ completed its first full circuit cruise and returned to Hakata Station:






Aso → Ōita → Bungo Mori






Arrival at Ōita on the fourth day of the trip:






Between Kokubu and Hayato:






Sunrise on the Hyūga coast:






Overall, response from the passengers on the first trip was very good, although some wanted less time on the bus and more time inside the train. The next trip was today (2013.10.22), followed by the first 1-night, 2-day course through Nagasaki leaving 2013.10.26.


----------



## quashlo

The new _Tōhoku Emotion_ dining train began service on 2013.10.19. Local FNN news report:






Another clip from the pre-opening press-only event on 2013.10.15:


----------



## quashlo

*New Kintetsu sightseeing train complete*

Kinki Nippon Railroad (Kintetsu Corporation) recently completed its new “2013 series” _Tsudoi_ (つどい “meeting”) sightseeing train. The new train is intended for the Ise–Shima area, trying to capture tourist demand for the regular rebuilding of Ise Shrine and the rich ocean resources of Shima. It entered service earlier this month on 2013.10.05 between Kashikojima and Ise-shi, primarily operated on Mondays, Fridays, and weekends through to March of next year, as well as every day during winter and spring vacation. Some pictures:
http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/archives/2013/10/21_9.html

The Kashikojima (賢島) end. This is a renovated 3-car commuter EMU set (モ2014－モ2013－ク2107), originally the only 2000 series set to feature restrooms on-board. Here, we can see they’ve removed the destination signs above the gangway connection.










The end of Car 2107. Half of this car has been converted into an open playroom for children, with open windows to allow the sea breeze in. The door openings have been redesigned as view spaces with full-height glass and slat accents. 










Among other things, the seating arrangement has undergone some drastic changes. As a commuter set, the train originally came with inward-facing longitudinal seating, but that has now been replaced with window-facing seating and counter tables, as shown here inside Car 2014. Most of the seats are paired up in 2-seat benches, although some benches are paired together due to the location of maintenance hatches underneath the car floor. The moquettes for the 80 seats on the train feature themes related to the Ise–Shima area.










Car 2014 also has a faux operator’s cab for the kids to play with. The master controller (マスコン) and brake valves are real equipment transferred secondhand from other cars, although they are not connected.










The intermediate car, Car 2013. There’s only 8 seats here, as most of the interior is an event space and a bar counter (including a sink and stove). Passengers can purchase beer, soft drinks, and other refreshments, as well as about 30 special products (seafood, _sake_, etc.) and freshly-made soups featuring locally-harvested produce and seafood such as spiny lobsters (伊勢えび) and sea lettuce (あおさ).










The playroom inside Car 2107. The slats covering the door openings are actually open to the outside, allowing fresh air inside, but can be converted like window blinds to keep out rain.


----------



## quashlo

Clips on the first day:






On display at Ōsaka Uehonmachi a few weeks ago (2013.09.29):


----------



## Dazon

waw colourfull inside.


----------



## quashlo

*Japanese firms bid for Yangon Station upgrades*
http://www.elevenmyanmar.com/national/3818-japan-singapore-firms-submit-proposals-to-upgrade-yangon-railway-station



> Four companies from Japan and Singapore have submitted proposals to the Ministry of Rail Transportation to upgrade Yangon Railway Station, including the compound yard, according to the Ministry.
> 
> “The proposals, including strong documents, are being reported at the national level,” said head officer Win Naung from the Ministry of Rail Transportation.
> 
> “Five companies, including a local company, submitted proposals to improve Yangon Railway Station. But local companies can’t do the construction work because the project must be carried out according to international standards.”
> 
> The ministry will invite tenders after permissions from the national government, and once the budget and the quality of the winning companies are confirmed.
> 
> Moreover, the ministry will seek suggestions from parliamentary organizations and engineering societies.
> 
> Quality assurance boards for the buildings will be appointed during the construction period.
> 
> “We are going to construct the buildings to meet international standards because the station is located at a commercial hub in Yangon. The project will have to cost up to a billion to meet those standards,” added Win Naung.
> 
> Myanmar reached an agreement with Japan at the end of last year to cooperate in the development of railway systems, including an upgrade of the Yangon-Mandalay railroad and substituting some rail cars in Yangon’s circular train system with new air-conditioned carriages.
> 
> Technicians from Japan are now checking the condition of the railroad tracks, according to Yangon Central Railway Station sources.


A documentary on the Yangon Circular Railway:






HD clips:


----------



## doc7austin

Travelling with Super Hakucho train from Shin-Aomori (Honshu) to Hakodate (Hokkaido) via the Seikan Tunnel:



Shin-Aomori Railway Station:







































Inside Super Hakucho train:





















Aomori Railway Station:












Honshu Coastline:






























Kanita Railway Station:





















Some food:












Entering Seikan Tunnel:












Hokkaido Coastline:













Hokkaido Shinkansen (between Shin-Aomori - Hakodate):































Hakodate:












Hakodate Railway Station:


----------



## sacto7654

Very nice pictures. By the way, was the train pretty loud when it was running inside the Seikan Tunnel?


----------



## doc7austin

> Very nice pictures. By the way, was the train pretty loud when it was running inside the Seikan Tunnel?


No, I was mostly taking a nap inside the tunnel.


----------



## quashlo

*Hitachi targets UK in challenge to Europe’s big train builders*
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/b...ge-to-europes-big-train-builders-8907758.html



> Hitachi Rail is targeting lucrative train building contracts in Merseyside, Wales and Scotland as the Japanese group looks to smash the dominance of the European market’s three biggest manufacturers.
> 
> Alistair Dormer, chief executive and executive chairman at Hitachi Rail Europe, told The Independent that he wants the big three of Siemens, Bombardier and Alstom to become four within five years.
> 
> Hitachi has already made a major statement of intent during the summer, with the confirmation of a £1.2bn Department for Transport contract to build 30 intercity express trains for the East Coast Main Line.
> 
> Now Mr Dormer is looking to bid on new train sets for Edinburgh-to-Glasgow, Valleys & Cardiff and Merseyrail. The last contract alone would be worth £400m, while the Scottish and Welsh routes need new trains as part of their electrification programmes.
> 
> He said that Hitachi is “knocking on the door” of gate-crashing the big three, but would also have to win work in Germany and Scandinavia to secure a market-leading position.
> 
> “We would have to expand our footprint in Europe,” Mr Dormer added. “But the UK is a natural home for Japanese investment: the language is right, plus Nissan, Toyota and Honda are all here.”
> 
> Winning any of the British contracts would also secure the long-term future of the factory that Hitachi is about to build in County Durham. Next month Vince Cable and Patrick McLoughlin, the business and transport secretaries respectively, will speak at a ceremony marking the start of construction of the Newton Aycliffe site, where 270 intercity train carriages will be built by 730 workers. Hitachi is also consulting on the proposed £42.7bn High Speed Two railway, which has proved so controversial among Middle Englanders, who argue the project will blight the countryside and lacks a solid business case.
> 
> The Prime Minister David Cameron has warned that HS2 could be abandoned if cross-party support is not maintained, after the increasingly sceptical shadow chancellor Ed Balls was given the final decision on whether Labour still backs the project.
> 
> Mr Dormer said: “We are advising HS2 because Japan is very similar to Britain and has high-speed rail. There are the hills, it’s an island, and densely populated.”
> 
> Providing consultancy services is also a way that could help propel Hitachi to the front of HS2’s thinking when it eventually asks for bids to build the trains for the new line, which will start by linking London and Birmingham and will later be extended to Manchester and Leeds.
> 
> Hitachi Rail started working in the UK more than 10 years ago, and is best known for building the 140mph Javelin, Britain’s version of Japan’s Bullet train.
> 
> These are used on High Speed One, the line that connects King’s Cross St Pancras to the Channel Tunnel in Kent.
> 
> “The Javelins have worked out pretty well,” Mr Dormer said. “All of the Europeans know about them.”


----------



## quashlo

*New car and schedule changes for Kita-Kinki Tango Railway
北近畿タンゴ鉄道、あかまつ・あおまつ運用改正 - コミューター車両も登場*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2013/10/16/008/

On 2013.11.01, Kita-Kinki Tango Railway (北近畿タンゴ鉄道) will roll-out timetable changes for its two specially-refurbished cars designed by Mitooka Eiji, the _Tango Akamatsu_ (丹後あかまつ号) and _Tango Aomatsu_ (丹後あおまつ号). 

Since debuting earlier this year on 2013.04.14, the two cars have been taking turns, with _Tango Akamatsu_ operating on even-numbered days on the Nishi-Maizuru (西舞鶴) – Toyooka (豊岡) route and _Tango Aomatsu_ operating on odd-numbered days on the Nishi-Maizuru – Miyazu (宮津) – Fukuchiyama (福知山) and Fukuchiyama – Ama-no-Hashidate (天橋立) routes. These will now be operated daily. The combined formations featuring both cars coupled together will also be modified, with the _Tango Akamatsu_ instead coupled with a newly-refurbished third car and the _Tango Aomatsu_ operating independently as a single-car train.

The third car is a “commuter car”, intended to serve morning and evening rush-hour use by commuters heading to and from work and school. The car is a refurbished 800 series DMU, also designed by Mitooka Eiji.

The new car:










===

First day of operation of the “commuter car” (2013.10.20):


----------



## quashlo

*Kintetsu to begin operating third Shimakaze set out of Kyōto next autumn
近鉄、京都－伊勢志摩で観光特急「しまかぜ」　来秋*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASHD2800Z_Y3A021C1LDA000/

Press release:
http://www.kintetsu.co.jp/all_news/news_info/131028simakazezoubi.pdf

On 2013.10.28, Kinki Nippon Railway (近畿日本鉄道) announced that it would construct a third set of its new _Shimakaze_ limited express series and begin operating it between Kyōto and the Ise–Shima area of Mie Prefecture starting next autumn. The new set will cost about ¥1.5 billion and follows the popularity of the two trains currently in service, which are continually filled to capacity.

The schedule would involve the third train departing Kintetsu Kyōto Station at 10:00 am and arriving at Kashikojima Station in Shima City, Mie Prefecture at 12:50 pm. The return trip would depart Kashikojima at 2:50 pm and arrive at Kyōto at 5:40 pm. One-way fares would be ¥5,420 for adults and ¥2,710 for children, and the train would make intermediate calls at Kintetsu Tanbabashi (Kyōto City), Yamato Saidaiji (Nara City), and Yamato Yagi (Kashihara City).

The _Shimakaze_ sets are 6-car formations, with the first two sets entering service earlier this year in March to coincide with the shrine rebuilding project at ise Jingū, an event that occurs once every 20 years. The sets are operated daily on roundtrips out of Ōsaka Namba and Kintetsu Nagoya, and feature an observation car, a café car, and Japanese-style rooms. The trains have proven particularly popular among passengers, with cumulative ridership surpassing 100,000 earlier this month, recording 107,521 passengers on 2013.10.15, the 178th day of service.

===

Kintetsu 50000 series _Shimakaze_:






A trip report on the Ōsaka Namba service (2013.03.24):


----------



## quashlo

*End of the road for Akebono sleeper*
http://www.kahoku.co.jp/news/2013/11/20131102t75005.htm

It was revealed that JR East’s _Akebono_ (“Dawn”) sleeper service, which does a daily roundtrip between Ueno and Aomori via the Uetsu and Ōu Lines, will be discontinued at the end of this fiscal year. The source, close to the railway, cited declining ridership and aging rolling stock as the primary factors. The discontinuation of the _Akebono_ will mark the final blow to sleeper services in the Tōhoku region.

The _Akebono_ began service in 1970, connecting Ueno and Aomori (772.6 km) via Sakata and Akita in a bout 12 hours. In the past, there were as many as two roundtrips a day, with an additional roundtrip between Ueno and Akita, but the service was downsized to a single daily roundtrip with the 1990 autumn timetable.

The opening of the Yamagata and Akita Shinkansen dramatically changed the transport situation between the Tōhoku region and Greater Tōkyō, and the 24 series passenger cars, mass produced in the 70s, are showing their age. The railway has been considering elimination of the service since 2010, although there has been tangible demand along the Sea of Japan coast, where the _Akebono is the only direct service connecting with Tōkyō.

After the March 2012 elimination of the Nihon-kai (“Sea of Japan”) sleeper service connecting Aomori and Ōsaka, the Akebono has been the last surviving sleeper service for the Tōhoku region, and will be the next victim of the nationwide decline in sleeper services.

===

A ride on the Akebono:





_


----------



## quashlo

Groundbreaking for Hitachi’s first overseas rolling stock plant, in the UK:


----------



## quashlo

JR East Group released their new business vision, and it contains some interesting new objectives:
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2013/20131019.pdf

Specifically:

新幹線車両を使ったリゾート列車の導入
Introduction of a “resort” train using Shinkansen rolling stock

首都圏特急列車の競争力強化
Strengthening competitiveness of limited express trains in the Greater Tōkyō area.

豊かな自然環境を活かした北東北の「再生可能エネルギー基地」化（太陽光・風力・地熱・バイオマス）
Taking advantage of the rich natural environment in the northern Tōhoku region to introduce renewable energy facilities (solar, wind, geothermal, biomass)

鉄道向け変電所の自営電力化（中央線・総武線・横浜線の4変電所/2016～2017年度）
Converting railway transformer substations to company-owned and generated power (four substations on the Chūō Line, Sōbu Line, and Yokohama Line by FY2016-17)

「線路設備モニタリング装置」の本格導入に向けた開発の推進
Continued development in preparation for introduction of track infrastructure monitoring equipment.

触車事故防止に向けた無線を活用した列車接近警報装置の開発
Development of wireless devices to alert passengers to arriving trains and prevent accidents at platforms.

ロンドン事務所の新設に向けた準備を推進
Continued preparations towards establishment of an overseas office in London.

交流区間乗入れ用の蓄電池駆動電車の開発、「架線レス化」の実現に向けた検討
Development of a battery-powered train for use on AC-powered track, and investigation towards realizing catenary-less operations.


----------



## quashlo

*Hitachi to begin offering railcar inverters with SiC power semiconductors in FY2015
日立、ＳｉＣパワー半導体搭載の鉄道車両用インバーターを１５年度に商用化*
http://www.asahi.com/tech_science/nikkanko/NKK201311050010.html

Hitachi will begin offering new energy-efficient railcar inverters in FY2015. The next-generation models will feature silicon carbide (SiC) based power semiconductors, which help reduce electricity loss by over 30% compared to current inverter models. Hitachi also builds railcars, and hopes to expands its presence in the railway market through synergies with key electrical components such as inverters.

The new “hybrid” inverter uses silicon-based diodes for the semiconductors and SiC for the insulated-gate bipolar transistor (IGBT), and is designed for 1500 V AC, featuring 40% less volume and mass than existing models. The SiC power semiconductors were developed by group subisidary Hitachi Power Devices (日立パワーデバイス). They are currently considering whether to handle mass-production of the chips internally or to contract it out to an outside party.

The inverters will be manufactured at Hitachi’s Mito Plant in Hitachi Naka City, Ibaraki Prefecture. While SiC is garnering attention industry-wide as part of the next step in the evolution of inverter technology, material costs are still high, and there is a possibility that introduction of new inverter and propulsion equipment using the compound will slightly increase costs above current off-the-shelf models. However, Hitachi believes there is demand, particularly from railway operators, who will recoup the added capital costs through reductions in electricity and maintenance costs.

Industry competitor Mitsubishi Electric (三菱電機) is already providing SiC-based railcar inverters to clients both domestically and globally, while Tōshiba will begin doing so this fiscal year. As a railcar manufacturer, Hitachi will market holistically, offering the next-generation inverters as part of its rolling stock lineup. The company is also looking into development of a full-SiC system that includes transistor elements.


----------



## sacto7654

With the end of _Akebono_, how much longer will _Casseiopea_, _Hokutosei_, and _Twilight Express_ last? Will they be phased out before the Hokkaido Shinkansen starts service in March 2016?


----------



## quashlo

Well, I think they will last a bit longer than that... The first Shinkansen segment opening will only be to Hakodate, so I think they may run into difficulties if they try to kill it off before they open everything to Sapporo. It's sort of the same reason that the _Sunrise Izumo_ and _Sunrise Seto_ have still managed to survive despite the Tōkaidō and San'yō Shinkansen, although Sapporo probably has far better air service than the Sea of Japan coast and Shikoku.

The other thing is that the _Cassiopeia_ and _Twilight Express_ are somewhat special trains, offering better service than some of the regular sleepers like _Akebono_, _Nihon-kai_, etc. There very well may be enough demand from railfans and leisure travelers to keep these services alive, even after the Sapporo extension opens, particularly with the recent rebirth of leisure travel on long-distance trains.


----------



## quashlo

Source: tamachanhaazarashi, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

*Hitachi considering expansion of Durham plant, new plant in Germany*
http://www.businessweek.com/news/20...rder-push-could-lead-to-building-german-plant



> Hitachi Ltd. (6501), the Japanese maker of railcars, electronics and machinery, said it is working for new rail orders that could lead it to consider a new plant in Germany or an expansion of the U.K. factory it’s building.
> 
> “We’re going full steam ahead in pushing for orders,” President Hiroaki Nakanishi told reporters today in Tokyo. The manufacturer is targeting sales to Sweden, Vietnam, India and Brazil, he said.
> 
> Japan’s trainmakers are seeking orders abroad as demand for new railroads shrinks at home, where the population is declining. Hitachi won a 4.5 billion-pound ($7.4 billion) U.K. train deal with John Laing Plc last year, and is bidding for part of the 600 railcars needed for the 16 billion-pound Crossrail route, which will provide the first east-west service across London by 2018.
> 
> “If we win the Crossrail order, we really will have our order books full,” Nakanishi told reporters today in Tokyo. “Then if we get more any orders, we’ll have to either rethink the factory we’re building or consider building another base in Germany.”
> 
> Hitachi is constructing a factory in County Durham, northern England, to make carriages to replace vehicles on intercity routes in the U.K. The production facilities will build a total of 866 carriages for the U.K., after winning an additional order in July, and will start operation in 2015, according to the company.
> 
> Hitachi already built high-speed trains for the U.K. for the British side of the Channel Tunnel.


----------



## quashlo

*Hitachi may shift railway planning business to UK*
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304744304579249640443747298



> TOKYO— Hitachi Ltd. said it is considering relocating the business planning operations for its overseas rail business to the U.K. from Tokyo, giving greater authority to a subsidiary overseas in a significant departure from its Japan-centric decision making process.
> 
> In the process of putting together plans for each of its business segments in Japan, Hitachi has been considering empowering its U.K. rail business to compile its own core management plan, including sales strategies and capital outlays, a company spokeswoman said Tuesday. The details, including how many workers would be transferred to the U.K., haven't been worked out yet.
> 
> Hitachi has businesses ranging from consumer electronics to nuclear plants. Over the past two years it has secured orders to supply 866 high-speed railway cars in the U.K., as well as provide maintenance for 27.5 years. The value of the project is estimated at around ¥880 billion. ($8.5 billion)
> 
> Hitachi's U.K. initiative underscores how the company is locked in a struggle with fierce competitors in the railway business, such as Germany's Siemens AG, France's Alstom SA, and Canada's Bombardier Inc. Environmental concerns have created brisk demand for more efficient railways in industrialized nations, while demand for infrastructure remains strong in emerging economies.
> 
> Despite the large number of Japanese companies going abroad in search of new markets, the independence of overseas units has mostly been limited to those acquired through mergers and acquisitions. For instance, Japan Tobacco Inc., which has expanded its overseas sales to about 120 countries, gives significant management freedom to its Switzerland-based subsidiary, acquired in 1999.
> 
> Tokyo-based analysts said Hitachi's rail business is a good case study in the need to delegate management oversight to overseas units because of the different railway specifications between Japan and Europe, as well as the competition in the industry.
> 
> "This is something that needs to be done by business conglomerates like Hitachi that have a number of business segments, but which don't enjoy synergy effects," said Daisuke Nakano, a partner at the consulting firm Roland Berger in Tokyo.
> 
> He added that the move isn't really surprising, and may even be a little late.
> 
> "Because of the different standards and strong rivals there, it is too late to do business (in Europe) by issuing orders each time from Tokyo."
> 
> Hitachi said it is also considering relocating part of the strategic planning capabilities of its information technology services division to the U.S. from Tokyo.
> 
> Under its midterm business plan, Hitachi aims to increase its revenue from overseas sales to more than 50% in the year ending March 2016, compared with a 41% in the last business year ended March. At the same time it aims to increase its workforce outside Japan to 150,000 people, or 43% of the total, from 118,000 people, or 36%, in the just-ended year.


----------



## quashlo

Refurbishment and reassembly of the C58 239 steam locomotive by JR East’s Ōmiya division is complete, and the unit was fired up for the first time on 2013.12.12. This loco retired about 40 years ago and was put on display in Morioka City, but has been put back into working order after a one-year long overhaul and will serve on the new _SL Ginga_ (“Milky Way” SL銀河) service to debut next April on the Kamaishi Line and other lines in Iwate Prefecture.

_Asahi Shimbun_ video:






FNN news report:






Pics:
http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/archives/2013/12/16_13.html



















What the passenger cars will look like:


----------



## quashlo

*SMBC to buy U.S. railcar leasing firm*
http://stream.wsj.com/story/latest-headlines/SS-2-63399/SS-2-403758/



> TOKYO—Sumitomo Mitsui Banking Corp. said Thursday it will buy a Chicago-based railroad leasing business from Perella Weinberg Partners LP, the latest move by a Japanese financial firm to acquire overseas assets and businesses, taking advantage of strong capital holdings.
> 
> SMBC, the core banking unit of Sumitomo Mitsui Financial Group, didn’t disclose the acquisition price, although people familiar with the matter said it would be around ¥30 billion-¥50 billion ($300 million-$500 million). Flagship’s assets are valued at $1.1 billion.
> 
> The purchase of Flagship Rail Services LLC would be the latest addition to SMFG’s leasing-business portfolio. Last year, Japan’s second-largest bank by market capitalization bought the RBS Aviation Capital aircraft-leasing business from Royal Bank of Scotland for $7.2 billion, catapulting the Japanese lender into the industry’s top ranks.
> 
> SMBC operates leasing businesses in the U.S. and Europe. Flagship Rail Services has about 15,000 railcars, and will be renamed SMBC Rail Services LLC following the acquisition. Its purchase will allow the Tokyo-based lender to expand its railcar leasing business, which has potential for growth thanks to solid demand for railway transportation, the bank said in a statement.
> 
> Flagship Rail Services provides comprehensive leasing business, leasing freight and tank cars as well as auditing and maintenance. It serves various industries, including energy, steel, agriculture, petrochemical, plastics, and consumer goods.
> 
> Flagship was once part of insurer American International Group Inc. In 2011, AIG sold the unit to Perella Weinberg’s Asset Based Value fund as part of a process of selling noncore assets to repay U.S. government bailout funds.
> 
> This latest move by a Japanese financial institution to buy overseas assets and businesses follows Mitsubishi UFJ Financial Group Inc.’s recent acquisition of Thailand’s Bank of Ayudhya, and Orix Corp.’s acquisition of Dutch asset manager Robeco GroepNV. in July.
> 
> In May, SMFG itself agreed to acquire as much as 40% of Indonesian lender PT Bank Tabungan Pensiunan Nasional from U.S. private-equity firm TPG, giving the Japanese bank a foothold in the fast-growing Southeast Asian economy.
> 
> Amid sluggish lending and nearly zero interest rates at home, Japanese lenders–which were unscathed by the European debt crisis–are seeking growth abroad and have become key players in the deal-making world.
> 
> Japan’s top three banks, MUFG, SMFG and Mizuho Financial Group Inc., have purchased overseas assets from European players, which have been forced to scale back in part due to regulation.
> 
> In the past few years, MUFG has purchased businesses and project finance loan portfolios from RBS. Earlier this year, it bought Deutsche Bank Group’s $3.7 billion U.S. real estate lending portfolio.
> 
> Smaller rival, Mizuho, acquired Brazilian lender Banco WestLB Do Brasil S.A. Rom Germany’s WestLB AG in June 2012.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to begin operating trains with silicon carbide components in spring 2014
ＪＲ東日本、ＳｉＣ回路採用車両の運行を１４年春から－回生電力量３０％増*
http://www.nikkan.co.jp/news/nkx1120131213aaaq.html

Starting in spring 2014, JR East will begin operating trains featuring semiconductor circuit components produced with silicon carbide (SiC), which features a lower resistance and can operate at higher temperatures than the current silicon-based semiconductor components. As a result, electricity generated through regenerative braking systems can be increased by about 30%, reducing electricity consumption during train running and contributing to energy conservation. The SiC components will be incorporated into new battery-powered trainsets to debut on the Karasuyama Line in spring 2014.

JR East is aiming to reduce its electricity consumption by 8% (compared to 2010 levels) by 2020. The railway plans to introduce SiC components to new rolling stock in the development pipeline, accelerating energy conservation across its fleet of trains. The new SiC-based components will be incorporated into inverter equipment on trains, minimizing electricity loss when switching current. The components will also allow for regenerative braking when traveling at higher speeds, improving the trains’ ability to recoup energy when braking.

===

I was unaware that they were planning to use SiC inverters for the new Karasuyama Line trainsets, although perhaps it is a recent announcement, since the technology is only just being incorporated into mass production.

Apparently, Odakyū has them beat, though, as one of their recently refurbished 8000 series trains is already running with Mitsubishi-manufactured SiC inverters… The sound is quite different from other stock, and substantially quieter than the other refurbished Odakyū 8000 series that did not receive these new inverters:


----------



## quashlo

Some pictures of the _Seven Stars in Kyūshū_:

Chikugo River (筑後川), Ōita:
http://denshawotorou.blog73.fc2.com/blog-entry-1004.html










Yufuin (湯布院), Ōita:
http://denshawotorou.blog73.fc2.com/blog-entry-1005.html
http://denshawotorou.blog73.fc2.com/blog-entry-1007.html


----------



## quashlo

Takanabe (高鍋), Miyazaki:
http://denshawotorou.blog73.fc2.com/blog-entry-1010.html


----------



## quashlo

Sadowara (佐土原), Miyazaki:
http://denshawotorou.blog73.fc2.com/blog-entry-1012.html










Yamanokuchi (山之口), Miyazaki:
http://denshawotorou.blog73.fc2.com/blog-entry-1013.html



















Kirishima (霧島), Kagoshima:
http://denshawotorou.blog73.fc2.com/blog-entry-1021.html


----------



## quashlo

Kinkō Bay (錦江湾), Kagoshima:
http://denshawotorou.blog73.fc2.com/blog-entry-1032.html










The view across the bay is to Sakurajima, an active volcano:










Kareigawa (嘉例川), Kagoshima:
http://denshawotorou.blog73.fc2.com/blog-entry-1041.html



















Bungo Ōno (豊後大野), Ōita:
http://denshawotorou.blog73.fc2.com/blog-entry-1043.html


----------



## riles28

I've been notice on youtube some train car in good condition are scrap, here in the Philippines we need more additional rolling stock for our state owned rail company (PNR) to sustain the need of the passenger.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

riles28 said:


> I've been notice on youtube some train car in good condition are scrap, here in the Philippines we need more additional rolling stock for our state owned rail company (PNR) to sustain the need of the passenger.


Well, you might get some more ex-blue train stock next year, as the _Akebono_ is getting the axe this March.


----------



## quashlo

*Hitachi establishes new business hub in India for rail projects
日立、インドに鉄道事業の拠点設置*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/news/131216/biz13121615310005-n1.htm

On 2013.12.16, Hitachi Ltd. (日立製作所) revealed that it had established a new operating hub in the Indian capital of New Delhi to expand its railway sector business, including high-speed rail and freight rail.

With India pushing forward on construction of a freight railway linking New Delhi with the commercial powerhouse of Mumbai and plans heating up for introduction of high-speed railways, Hitachi hopes the new office will strengthen its corporate readiness.

In addition to marketing and other administrative duties, the new business hub will also be responsible for supplying components and certifying quality for local railcar manufacturers. Hitachi will also use the new office to market its signaling technologies and other train control systems.

Earlier this month, a consortium of Japanese firms won a contract to conduct a detailed feasibility study for a high-speed line linking Mumbia with the industrial city of Ahmedabad in western India. With many second-tier cities are also constructing or planning monorail and subway systems, the growing business opportunities enticed Hitachi to move forward with a stronger presence in the Indian market.

===

Other articles:
http://www.nikkei.com/markets/kigyo/ma.aspx?g=DGXNASDD160DR_16122013TJ1000
http://www.jiji.com/jc/c?g=eco_30&k=2013121600644

There’s no official press release yet, but we can still piece together the information from these articles…

The new company is called Railway Systems Company Hitachi India (レールウェイ・システムズ・カンパニー・ヒタチ・インディア), and was established on 2013.11.01. Currently, they only have about 15 or so staff, but they plan to focus on marketing efforts for the Mumbai – Ahmedabad high-sped line and Delhi – Mumbai freight line, offering Hitachi’s expertise in railcar technologies and singaling / train control.

Hitachi is already expanding its presence in the Indian market in other sectors, and has begun work on constructing a new automobile engine factory in Chennai. Their business plan for the Indian subcontinent (インド地域戦略２０１５) published last year calls for investing a total of ¥70 billion in India between FY2012 and FY2015, and they have already implemented or finalized about half of that investment total. Now, they are looking to actively pursue mergers and acquisitions to strengthen their local presence.

Hitachi also held its first-ever overseas Board of Directors meeting in December in India, and on 2013.12.16 and 2013.12.17, sponsored a Hitachi Group exposition in India, focusing on its social innovation, information and communications, and infrastructure systems expertise.


----------



## quashlo

*Mitsubishi Electric purchases Italian railcar AC systems manufacturer Klimat-Fer*
http://www.mitsubishielectric.com/news/2013/1216.pdf



> Tokyo, December 16, 2013 - Mitsubishi Electric Corporation and Italian railcar air-conditioning systems manufacturer Klimat-Fer S.p.A, today announce an agreement that will see 80% of Klimat-Fer’s shares incorporated into Mitsubishi Electric’s railcar business in Europe. From April 2014, the move will bolster the company’s market position as well as local sales, production, and after sales support.
> 
> The railcar air-conditioning systems market in Europe is the world’s largest with annual growth expected to be in the region of 2 to 3%. Additionally, the manufacturing bases of most of the world’s major car-builders are also based in Europe.
> 
> Klimat-Fer has had a presence in Italy for over half a century. Its railcar air-conditioning systems business has been ranked at the top of the market in Italy due to its cutting edge technology and product reliability. Mitsubishi Electric’s experience and advanced technological knowledge will leverage Klimat-Fer’s business in the areas of innovation and sales, both enhancing its business structure in Europe and the expansion of its global transportation systems business.
> 
> Klimat-Fer S.p.A, run by Chief Executive Matteo Todesco, was founded in 1963 and is based in Padua, Italy for sales, engineering, manufacturing, and support for railcar air-conditioning systems.
> 
> Takahiro Kikuchi, Executive Officer and President of the Public Utilities Systems Group at Mitsubishi Electric comments: “Klimat-Fer is a well established and respected business in this sector both in Italy and Europe. We are very pleased to be joining forces with them to strengthen our market share across Europe and enhance our product development and sales offer.”
> 
> Matteo Todesco at Klimat-Fer’s comments: “All Klimat-Fer’s staff is proud to become part of Mitsubishi Electric Corporation and confident that they will be able to play an important role for the expansion of Mitsubishi Electric’s transportation business in Europe.”


===

Japanese press release:
http://www.mitsubishielectric.co.jp/news/2013/1216.html?cid=rss


----------



## quashlo

Naruko Gorge (鳴子峡), Miyagi Prefecture:
http://denshawotorou.blog73.fc2.com/blog-entry-1016.html










Freight trains on the Chichibu Railway (秩父鉄道):
http://denshawotorou.blog73.fc2.com/blog-entry-1040.html




























Bungo Ōno (豊後大野), Ōita:
http://denshawotorou.blog73.fc2.com/blog-entry-1046.html



















Akita (秋田), Akita:
http://denshawotorou.blog73.fc2.com/blog-entry-990.html


----------



## fikri_lines98

*Thank You Japan*

one of 180 units of JR East 205 series for KCJ ( Keretaapi Commuter Jabodetabek ) 



















with KCJ colour scheme


----------



## quashlo

How are the six-door cars being used?

Specifically, do they fold up the seats at all, or are they permanently locked in the down position so passengers can sit? Are all of the doors used?


----------



## quashlo

*Seven Stars train off to rolling start in Kyushu*
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...-off-to-rolling-start-in-kyushu/#.UrM8VPtN9rN



> FUKUOKA – Kyushu Railway Co.’s Seven Stars “cruise train” has won rave reviews from those willing to pay a premium for rail trips and is getting strong support from residents and businesses along its route.
> 
> The sleeper train service debuted on Oct. 15, offering overnight or three-night, four-day rail trips to key tourism spots around Kyushu. The most expensive package was a suite for two that cost ¥1.1 million.
> 
> A total of 471 passengers have taken part in 17 “voyages” so far, including the one that left Dec. 14. The crew keeps track of the individual data for each passenger, including their anniversaries and favorite music, according to the railway.
> 
> The lists are checked by staff multiple times in advance to provide personalized service, which includes cakes and bouquets.
> 
> The pianist on board has a repertoire of several hundred songs and can play requests ranging from “enka” (ballads) to current pop songs.
> 
> One day, a couple who had just registered their marriage but not held the wedding ceremony yet came on board. So the staff held a homemade wedding ceremony for them, complete with certificate and cocktails.
> 
> “It’s a special day for our customers. We want to respond to their requests as much as we can,” said Yoshio Naka, deputy chief of JR Kyushu’s cruise train department.
> 
> The crew also once received flowers from the passengers as a token of gratitude.
> 
> Communities along the route also play a part. In late October, the Miyazaki Prefectural Government welcomed passengers with a banner and a personal reception from Gov. Shunji Kono.
> 
> When an approaching typhoon made it difficult for the passengers to visit Aoshima Shrine, on an island just off the coast, the itinerary was changed to take them to a local product pavilion near the prefectural government offices after it promptly accommodated their request.
> 
> At some stations, the rare luxury train appears to garner the same level of attention as it did on its debut journey, with kindergartners coming to wave at the passengers as it passes.
> 
> At these stations, hundreds of admission tickets are being sold.
> 
> “I was thrilled to see local people waving at us,” said a passenger in her 70s from Tokyo.
> 
> The locals’ enthusiasm may be explained in part by JR Kyushu’s past efforts to rev up the regional economy, when it ran a series of unique tourist trains.
> 
> Seven Stars is the culmination of those efforts, based on a concept developed by JR Kyushu President Koji Karaike over more than 20 years.
> 
> “I’ve never been this tense or nervous in my life,” Karaike said as he expressed relief over the trains’ successful start.
> 
> Despite its overall success, some customers have complained about the poor timing of the meal services and the train’s tight itinerary.
> 
> “What we are aiming at through the service of hospitality is not wrong,” cruise train unit deputy chief Naka said. “We will upgrade the quality and refine our skills.”
> 
> Romance rekindled: A platform in JR Hakata Station is filled with passengers from the Seven Stars luxury train.


===

RailSim 2 model:






According to this article, JR Kyūshū will also increase the price of reservations for trips departing in August through November 2014 by about 10% to 23%. The most expensive tickets, for a two-person suite, will increase to ¥1.4 million (¥700,000 per person), helping to cover the cost of providing an additional crewmember who will attend exclusively to Deluxe Suite (ＤＸスイート) passengers.

The price increase will affect the fourth round of ticket sales, covering 7 3-night 4-day courses and another 7 1-night, 2-day courses (14 trains total), which will be available for purchase between 2014.01.04 and 2014.02.28. For the 3-night, 4-day course, Deluxe Suite A reservations will increase to ¥700,000 (up from ¥566,000 in the third round), Deluxe Suite B reservations to ¥600,000 (up from ¥515,000), and Suite reservations to ¥430,000 (up from ¥391,000). Reservations for the 1-night, 2-day course will be about ¥180,000 to ¥280,000 per person.

The new prices reflect the inclusion of alcohol (some exceptions), as well as revisions to the itinerary for the 3-night, 4-day course following complaints that the schedule was to tight. In response, the railway will add free time in Yufuin (Ōita) on the first day of the itinerary.


----------



## fikri_lines98

quashlo said:


> How are the six-door cars being used?
> 
> Specifically, do they fold up the seats at all, or are they permanently locked in the down position so passengers can sit? Are all of the doors used?


i don't know actually, the train is still in test run & awaiting the certification from ministry of transportation.

but some people said the 6-door car still used..



_sorry for my bad english_


----------



## quashlo

Thanks... Your English is fine.

I was just curious since none of the other ex-Japanese trainsets in Jakarta feature them. Meanwhile, the 6-door cars are becoming rarer and rarer in Japan... The new trainsets (E233 series) replacing these 205 series do not come with 6-door cars.


----------



## Coccodrillo

quashlo said:


> The prototype trainset will consist of a 9-car base formation and a 3-car supplemental formation (12 cars total)...
> 
> [...]
> 
> Of note is the difference in the formations (E351 was 8+4 in 4M4T+2M2T, but they will add one powered car to the base formation for the E353, which will be 9+3 in 5M4T+2M1T).


What do you mean with "base formation" and "supplemental formation"? Maybe that the minimal standard configuration is 9 cars, with some 3 car sets used to lenghten the 9 car sets on peak hours only?


----------



## sacto7654

I was hoping that the new trainset would look something like the E657 used on the _Hitachi_ service on the JE East Jōban Line. As such, I'm not thrilled by the design from the end car of the new E353....


----------



## quashlo

Coccodrillo said:


> What do you mean with "base formation" and "supplemental formation"? Maybe that the minimal standard configuration is 9 cars, with some 3 car sets used to lenghten the 9 car sets on peak hours only?


Yes, that's correct.


----------



## quashlo

JR East parked the newly-restored steam locomotive C58 239 at Morioka Station on 2014.02.02 for an open house display, offering the public a peak at the new _SL Ginga_ (SL銀河) trainset to begin operating a leisure service on the Kamaishi Line. Whistle at 1:10 is pretty sweet. 






More testing at Morioka Station (2014.02.04):


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to introduce special sake train for Niigata area in May
酒蔵モチーフの列車、５月デビュー*
http://www.niigata-nippo.co.jp/news/national/20140128091755.html

JR East’s Niigata office announced that it will introduce a special _sake_-themed train to the Niigata area starting 2014.05.02. The train will be called the _Koshi no Shukura_ (越乃Ｓｈｕ＊Ｋｕｒａ), and will primarily operate on weekends between Takada (高田) Station in Jōetsu City (上越市) and Tōkamachi (十日町) Station, part of an attempt to attract visitors to Niigata as part of a prefectural tourism campaign taking place this spring between April and June.

The train will feature _sake_-based motifs and offer locally-produced versions of the drink for sale on board the train. The train’s route will pass through Kashiwazaki (柏崎) and Nagaoka (長岡), allowing passengers to enjoy the scenery along the Sea of Japan coast together with a glass of _sake_. The train will be a three-car formation with all-reserved seating, including some window-facing seats oriented towards the coast. 

===

Press release:
http://www.jrniigata.co.jp/press/20140127dc1.pdf

Another special train... These seem to be making a rebirth with increased tourism and leisure train travel.

Exterior










Route map (in red)










Car 1
Window-facing counter and box seats

















Standard box seats and common area

















Car 2
Event space and service counter

















Car 3
Reclining seats and commons area


----------



## k.k.jetcar

*JR East studying Haneda AP connection*

In addition to the announcement of the E353 design at the Feb. 4 press conference, there was mention made of the proposed Haneda Airport connection. This concept has been mentioned before, but JR-East seems to have formally started feasibility studies.
-they are looking at construction costs, as well as the availability of space underground at Haneda Airport
-at this point, _if_ construction is given a green light, it *will not* be completed in time for the 2020 summer Olympics.
-opens the possibility of running trains from northern Kanto into the airport line, via the soon to be opened Ueno-Tokyo Line (ex-Tohoku Junkan Line)*

*this may prove useful to dump those extra Joban Line through trains Ibaraki wants JR-E to run through via the new line, without clogging the Tokaido Line from Shinagawa south.

Short online news article (print version was more detailed):
http://www.asahi.com/articles/ASG2461G3G24UTIL031.html


----------



## sacto7654

I'm not surprised they're doing that _nihonshu_-themed train. It's been said the best rice (and along with it the best _nihonshu_) in Japan comes from Niigata Prefecture, specifically the Uonuma area.


----------



## quashlo

Scenes of the Esashi Line in its last winter before abandonment:
http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/archives/2014/01/post_429.html

Last fall colors, on the Amanogawa No. 1 Bridge (第一天ノ川橋梁) between Miyakoshi (宮越) and Yunotai (湯ノ岱) (2013.11.01):










Between Kaminokuni (上ノ国) and Esashi (江差), against the backdrop of the Sea of Japan (2013.11.24):










Women wash _daikon_ radishes for freeze drying before winter arrives in full force, as a train on 4177D travels along the Todagawa Bridge (椴川橋梁) (2013.11.06):










Railfans try to get their last runs in before the line is abandoned, lining up at Esashi Station to board the next train (2013.09.21):










Passing Amanogawa No. 2 Bridge (第二天ノ川橋梁) (2013.11.13):










The Esashi Line is no stranger to snow, with the plows frequently out on consecutive days to clear a path for the trains (2013.11.28):


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

JR Hokkaido would think to operate a tourist train hauled by a steam locomotive in Esashi Line...


----------



## quashlo

Perhaps... That might be the only real solution if they wanted to keep the line running, but I'm not sure how practical that would really be.

Basically, whoever owns the tracks still has to do upkeep, pay taxes, etc., so any steam service would have to be relatively profitable to cover the additional costs, plus cover the deficits from the local passenger services, which are deep in the red and carry very few riders. I've never taken this line (perhaps *k.k.jetcar* has), and while I imagine there is some scenic value, Hokkaidō is still a small market... To be successful, they would probably have to operate it out of Hakodate.

I don't think they'd want to consider doing something like this now... They are still under a lot of pressure to clean up after their string of high-profile incidents. They are operating only a fraction of their regular timetable, and at substantially reduced speeds for safety reasons.


----------



## quashlo

*JR West to introduce luxury sleeper service along Sea of Japan coast
豪華寝台列車、来年春から　ＪＲ西、日本海側に投入*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/news/140213/trd14021320080009-n1.htm

At a press conference on 2014.02.13, JR West president Manabe Seiji (真鍋精志) announced the railway’s plans to begin operating a luxury sleeper train starting in spring 2017. The original schedule called for a launch sometime in FY2017, but the railway hopes to begin the service in the spring, targeting demand from older passengers looking for a travel experience with more added value.

According to the railway, the train will be introduced first on a route along the San’in Main Line and Sea of Japan coast, departing Kyōto for Tottori and Shimane on a journey that would take several days. It’s likely that potential tours as part of the sleeper service will include itineraries to the famous Izumo Taisha shrine (出雲大社) in Izumo City, Shimane Prefecture and other major sights. Tickets will be lower than the similar _Seven Stars in Kyūshū_ service debuted by JR Kyūshū late last year, where 3-night, 4-day itineraries for trips starting in August 2014 range anywhere from ¥430,000 to ¥700,000 per person).

The railway has already established an internal project team to plan and develop the service. Based on the response to the Sea of Japan service, the railway is also looking to consider a route along the Seto Inland Sea, including Itsukushima Jinja shrine (厳島神社) in Hatsukaichi City, Hiroshima Prefecture and other sights.

The official name and design of the train will be decided as early as before fiscal year end.

===

According to the press release provides, they expect to be able to announce the selected designer of the train before June:
http://www.westjr.co.jp/press/article/2014/02/page_5171.html


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

quashlo said:


> Perhaps... That might be the only real solution if they wanted to keep the line running, but I'm not sure how practical that would really be.
> 
> Basically, whoever owns the tracks still has to do upkeep, pay taxes, etc., so any steam service would have to be relatively profitable to cover the additional costs, plus cover the deficits from the local passenger services, which are deep in the red and carry very few riders. I've never taken this line (perhaps *k.k.jetcar* has), and while I imagine there is some scenic value, Hokkaidō is still a small market... To be successful, they would probably have to operate it out of Hakodate.
> 
> I don't think they'd want to consider doing something like this now... They are still under a lot of pressure to clean up after their string of high-profile incidents. They are operating only a fraction of their regular timetable, and at substantially reduced speeds for safety reasons.


Hum, you're right. 

And a possible "joyful train" between Hakodate and Esashi only in weekends and holidays with a special-decorated KiHa 40 railcar?


----------



## quashlo

It wouldn't be much different than the steam option you suggested, although maybe a bit cheaper and easier to implement, since you wouldn't need special rolling stock (a functional steam loco) to do it.

Usually, when a railway wants to abandon service in Japan, the local towns and cities will raise a huge fuss about it and successfully make an arrangement with the railway where the ownership is transferred to public hands or substantial amounts of government funding are used to keep the service running. The fact that this wasn't the case here is a pretty telling reason why the line is being abandoned... In essence, nobody rides it.


----------



## quashlo

*Hitachi to target Southeast Asia, Middle East for signaling systems
日立、東南アジアや中東に鉄道信号売り込み*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO66661470Q4A210C1TJ1000/

Hitachi Ltd. (日立製作所) will market a new signaling system to control headways between trains to markets in Southeast Asia and the Middle East. The system is designed for subways and other railway systems and is a new product that received EU railway standard certification in the first half of FY2014. In order to achieve system design to meet local needs, Hitachi will take advantage of a new hub in low-cost India, targeting new rail lines in rapidly urbanizing southeast Asia.

The system is called Communications Based Train Control (CBTC), and is frequently used on subways and inner suburban railways. Hitachi will develop a CBTC product compliant with EU standards as early as FY2014. Such signaling systems based on EU standards are frequently a prerequisite for contracts in developing countries in Asia and other areas.

Hitachi will use a local base in India’s Delhi, taking advantage of low personnel costs to adapt the system to the needs of each client country. Core components will be exported out of Japan, but Hitachi is also considering subcontracting assembly and other tasks to local firms.

Hitachi already received EU certification on a separate signaling system for mainline railways at the end of last year. According to Hitachi, only a handful of companies are capable of providing signaling systems for both mainline railways and inner-suburban or subway lines. Hitachi aims to establish a business structure that will allow it to offer a full railway system to clients, including rolling stock, electrical equipment, and signaling systems, in an effort to compete against major global railcar manufacturers such as Germany’s Siemens.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Hum, you're right.
> 
> And a possible "joyful train" between Hakodate and Esashi only in weekends and holidays with a special-decorated KiHa 40 railcar?


As quashlo mentioned, whoever operates the line has to cover the costs. Currently this line has the fewest riders of all JR Hokkaido's lines (approx. 40 passengers/day- practically empty, considering this is about the seating capacity of one kiha 40 railcar). Obviously the local residents prefer to drive their cars. Any special trains, including steam, are seasonal, so there is very peaky revenue stream, at best.

I actually will ride this line next weekend, coupled with a stay in Hakodate. Apparently it is a quite scenic line (many bridges). However I figure autumn was the best time to visit, everything is covered with snow right now.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

With only 40 passengers/day, It isn't feasible to operate a bus service in Esashi line...

There is some debate in Japan about adoption of open-access system in JR network?


----------



## arct

Will that signaling system be japaneese version of ETCS?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> With only 40 passengers/day, It isn't feasible to operate a bus service in Esashi line...
> 
> There is some debate in Japan about adoption of open-access system in JR network?


Likely it will be a bus. The few passengers are likely concession fares (elderly and HS students), their passes are subsidized, and the bus service is much cheaper to operate than a rail line (i.e. local municipalities and/or the prefecture can cover the costs).


----------



## quashlo

arct said:


> Will that signaling system be japaneese version of ETCS?


The article is a bit confusing (uncharacteristic for the source newspaper, the _Nikkei Shimbun_), but it appears to be talking about two different products. I was initially confused when I first translated it, and after going back to re-read it, it still sounds a bit funny.

Anyways, the first system is an ETCS product, which was tested on National Rail in UK and has already received EU certification. Obviously, this would be for mainline / legacy railways, like most ETCS implementations.
http://www.hitachi.eu/about/press/pressrelease.jsp?id=1088

The other system mentioned in the article for development at their new Delhi office would would appear to be a CBTC system for subways and other urban operations.


----------



## Equario

JR Yokohama line series E233-6000 debut


----------



## quashlo

According to JR East, the new _Ginga_ (“Milky Way”) steam service will debut on 2014.04.12, operating on the Kamaishi Line between Hanamaki and Kamaishi.
http://www.jr-morioka.com/cgi-bin/pdf/press/pdf_1392964368_1.pdf

Poster:









FNN local video report (2014.02.21):


----------



## quashlo

Some clips of the new JR Shikoku 8600 limited express EMU…

Testing inside the Kawasaki plant:






Delivery. Interesting design… Not sure I like the ends, but the profile view is nice.


----------



## Sr.Horn

^^

From Asahi Shimbun... with inside scenes:


----------



## quashlo

The last few seconds are the most interesting... You can see how much the train can tilt.


----------



## quashlo

New and recent railway CMs:

JR West “Discover West” CMs, starring Nakama Yukie (仲間由紀恵):


----------



## quashlo

JR East “SKI SKI” campaign, starring Kawaguchi Haruna (川口春奈):






JR East “Iku ze, Tōhoku” campaign, starring Kimura Ayano (木村文乃):


----------



## fikri_lines98

JNR 205 operation in Indonesia



















6-doors car


----------



## 00Zy99

What stock is that on the right in the top photo?


----------



## quashlo

Thanks for the photos.
Looks like I got my question mostly answered... The seats are kept down and they are using all six doors.


----------



## fikri_lines98

@ 00Zy99 : it's 05 series of tokyo metro


----------



## riles28

The actual model of new E353 to replace the existing azuza express train



The interior of the train same as like E259


----------



## quashlo

Pictures of the new JR Shikoku 8600 series during a press tour in Takamatsu (2014.03.05):
http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/archives/2014/03/post_435.html

Base formation is two cars (married pair), with a total of 4 cars introduced in this round. This is JR Shikoku’s first new EMU limited express design since the 8000 series in 1993. will replace aging 2000 series units on the Yosan Line’s _Shiokaze_ limited express services.










Front is designed to be reminiscent of a steam loco, with a round, black face. The train itself features a light-maintenance design, including regenerative braking, VVVF inverters, and hermetically-sealed three-phase squirrel cage rotors (全閉外扇式三相かご形誘導電動機). Unlike the 8000 series, which uses roller bearings for tilting, the 8600 series uses the air suspension system in the bogies to tilt the carbody.










Catchphrase for the new series is “Setouchi Stream Express”, drawing from the 8000 series’ “Seto Breeze” (瀬戸の疾風). An additional 10 cars are supposed to be manufactured by March 2016.


----------



## quashlo

New “Railway Hobby Train” (鉄道ホビートレイン) by JR Shikoku, captured at the railway’s Tadotsu Works (多度津工場) on 2014.02.28. It’s a completely refurbished Kiha 32 series car, with one of the ends designed to look similar to a 0 series Shinkansen. Needless to say, it’s mostly for the children—not too fond of the exterior, but the interior is actually somewhat interesting.
http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/archives/2014/03/11_10.html



















“Unmodified” end










It’s not actually a solid nose like the real 0 series, but an ornamental piece attached to the front of the car:










View from the operator’s cab:










Headlight










Changing the headlight to a taillight










Box seating and Shinkansen train model display case










The opposite end of the car has the large display case featuring models of Shikoku-related trains










There are even some small display cases in between the windows.










Seat moquettes are also train-themed:



















Seat trays










The box seating is clearly labeled as “non-reserved seating” to avoid passenger confusion.


----------



## quashlo

Some videos:

_Asahi Shimbun_ report:






Running scenes:


----------



## Robi_damian

Japan has a very large loading gauge for Cape gauge track trains. In fact, it seems significantly larger than many UK standard-gauge and even Irish broad gauge trains.


----------



## sacto7654

Note near the end of the running scene video, you can hear the horn of this train--essentially the exact horn used on the old 0 Series Shinkansen trainsets heard when they passed certain stations.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Robi_damian said:


> Japan has a very large loading gauge for Cape gauge track trains. In fact, it seems significantly larger than many UK standard-gauge and even Irish broad gauge trains.


Indeed. In fact the Japanese loading gauge is only slightly smaller than the continental European gauge. Thus the Orient Express trainset could run on the Japanese network back in the 80's during a promotional tour, after modifications to some track-platform clearances.


----------



## 00Zy99

Exactly what clearances had to be altered and where?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

00Zy99 said:


> Exactly what clearances had to be altered and where?


Mainly track adjacent to platforms- the profile of European stock interferes with high platforms, especially on curves. Tracks were slightly moved to allow clearance. If you look at many Japanese rolling stock, you can see a inward taper in the carbody below the kneeline if you're standing inside the train. This is to allow a generally wider body but to clear station platforms.

There is a youtube video out there of a TV special on the Orient Express in Japan, which has a segment on modifying the track to allow the train to pass through.


----------



## M-NL

k.k.jetcar said:


> In fact the Japanese loading gauge is only slightly smaller than the continental European gauge.


One limitation is it's 4.1m height limit though. Compare that to 4.3m (GA/GB) to 4.7m (GC) in continental Europe. Given that Europeans are on average much taller (Japan 1.7m, compared to 1.84m for the Dutch) 4.1m would be insufficient for double decker trains in Europe, in Japan it is high enough, except for foreigners.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
Well thankfully double decker trains are relatively uncommon in Japan, the operating philosophy values frequency and low station dwell times over individual train capacity, at least in commuter operations.


----------



## Sopomon

^^
OT: If the GB loading gauge is 20 cms higher than the Japanese one, i should be possible for double deck trains to fit the GB gauge, right?


----------



## M-NL

k.k.jetcar said:


> ^^
> Well thankfully double decker trains are relatively uncommon in Japan, the operating philosophy values frequency and low station dwell times over individual train capacity, at least in commuter operations.


If only more countries would grasp and implement that concept the world of public transport would get a lot better.



Sopomon said:


> ^^
> OT: If the GB loading gauge is 20 cms higher than the Japanese one, i should be possible for double deck trains to fit the GB gauge, right?


Depends. It's not only the absolute height that counts, but also the shape. Most UIC gauges have a rounded shape on top. Given that standard continental freight cars can't be used in the UK for transporting containers, because the upper edge falls outside the loading gauge shape, you would probably get a very cramped double decker with an upper deck shape similar to London Undergrounds 1973 stock. 

It's shape is also the upside of the Shinkansen loading gauge. It's basically a 3.4m by 4.5m rectangle with chamfered edges on the bottom, which was put to good use for the E1 and E4.


----------



## quashlo

*Kawasaki supplies world’s first CFRP bogies to Kumamoto Electric Railway*

Press release:
http://www.khi.co.jp/news/detail/20140314_1.html

Kawasaki Heavy Industries announced that it has won a contract to supply private operator Kumamoto Electric Railway (熊本電気鉄道) with two units of its efWING bogies, the world’s first carbon fiber-reinforced plastic (CFRP) bogies. The bogies were installed onto one of the railway’s existing cars, and began operating in regular revenue service on 2014.03.14.

The efWING uses strong, but light CFRP material in portions of the bogie frame that have traditionally used steel, and replaces the standard suspension coil springs with bow-shaped CFRP springs, simplifying the suspension and substantially reducing bogie weight and energy costs. The improved suspension of the efWING also stabilizes the wheel forces acting on the rails, improving ride comfort for passengers and reducing the likelihood of derailment.










===

Ex-Tōkyū “Green Frogs” on the Kumamoto Electric Railway:


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
KHI's efWING presentation at the Good Design 100 event last December:





The train (Kumamon Densha) fitted with the bogies (rear car):


----------



## quashlo

Thanks. Bit surprised that Kumamoto Electric Railway was first... I expected that the first customer would be a railway looking to install them on a new train.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

quashlo said:


> Thanks. Bit surprised that Kumamoto Electric Railway was first... I expected that the first customer would be a railway looking to install them on a new train.


It could be the big railway operators　(大手私鉄　and JR) are taking a wait and see attitude with this product. Kumaden makes for a nice initial proving ground given the undemanding conditions. 

I have no knowledge of bogie durability/service life, but it seems that among trainset components, bogies are (with good maintenance regimen) among the most durable, with many being re-used and sold on the second-hand market- so this may be another obstacle to efWING making a dent in the replacement market. But as you say, perhaps the main target is installation in new trainsets.


----------



## quashlo

*Potential Akechi Railway steam loco connection to maglev
リニアからＳＬ乗車　岐阜県、明知鉄道結ぶ構想*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/s/article/2014021890085743.html

In preparation for the 2027 opening of the first phase of the Chūō Shinkansen maglev between Nagoya and Tōkyō, on 2014.02.17 Gifu Prefecture revealed a conceptual plan to operate a tourist-oriented steam locomotive service to connect the existing Akechi Railway (明知鉄道) with Gifu Prefecture’s future maglev station, planned for a location in Nakatsugawa City.

According to the prefecture’s strategic plan, the steam loco service would operate between Mino Sakamoto (美乃坂本) Station, adjacent to the future maglev station, and Ena (恵那) Station, about 5 km west on the JR Chūō Main Line. At Ena, the SL would then continue on Akechi Railway tracks to the terminus at Akechi Station, affording visitors a complete 25 km journey by steam locomotive.

While Akechi Railway doesn’t currently operate steam locomotives, the third-sector operator of the service, together with local citizens, have already begun fundraising efforts in the hopes of getting SLs running on the line. The service would use the C12 series locomotive formerly used on the railway when it was still part of the Japan National Railways (JNR) as the “Akechi Line” and currently preserved at a location in Ena City.

Gifu Prefecture will now enter into negotiations with Akechi Railway and JR Central regarding the plan, in the hopes of the getting the service started in time for the maglev opening.










===

The first step in the process already took place, with the former loco (C12 244), preserved for 40 years at Akechi Elementary School (明智小学校), being transported to its new temporary home at Akechi Station in December 2013:






C11 and C12 series locomotives in operation on a separate railway in Tochigi Prefecture, Mooka Railway (真岡鉄道):


----------



## quashlo

Last run of the _Akebono_ sleeper service was on 2014.03.14.

A couple of FNN video reports:






Last outbound service at Ueno, where 2,500 railfans assembled to bid the service a final goodbye.


----------



## quashlo

Some railfan captures:

Last inbound service at Akita, where 400 fans gathered:






Last outbound service arrives at Akita on the morning of 2014.03.15:






A final PV tribute:


----------



## quashlo

Japan’s first lithium-ion battery train, the EV-E301 series _ACCUM_, entered service on the Utsunomiya Line / Karasuyama Line in the Utsunomiya area on 2014.03.15.

Charging at Karasuyama Station and running scenes:






More running scenes:


----------



## quashlo

On 2014.03.17, JR West invited the press as guests for the boiler mounting of steam locomotive C62 1, which is currently undergoing a once-every-4-years full overhaul. The event was held at Umekōji in Kyōto.
http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/archives/2014/03/25_11.html


----------



## quashlo

As part of construction work for the Hokkaidō Shinkansen, JR Hokkaidō officially decommissioned three stations on the Tsugaru Kaikyō Line on 2014.03.14. While we already knew about the two stations inside the Seikan Tunnel—Tappi Kaitei (竜飛海底) on the Aomori side and Yoshioka Kaitei (吉岡海底) on the Hokkaidō side—there was a third station that was only now abandoned with the regular timetable changes on 2014.03.14: Shiriuchi (知内) Station. The station owes its roots to the Shin-Yunosato signal box (新湯ノ里信号場), which opened together with the Seikan Tunnel and the two undersea stations in March 1988. In July 1990, the station officially opened for passenger service as an unstaffed station, with four _Super Hakuchō_ limited express services stopping each day. However, construction of the Shinkansen will require them to remove the existing _zairaisen_ platforms and platform bridge, so the station has been officially taken out of service like its counterparts, Yoshioka Kaitei (ended passenger service in 2006) and Tappi Kaitei (ended passenger service in 2013).

Tour of the station about a month before it was abandoned:


----------



## quashlo

Freight service on the 4.0 km Kita-Ōji (北王子) branch ended when JR Freight formally abandoned the branch on 2014.03.14. This branch connects the Tabata sidings (田端信号場) with Kita-Ōji in Tōkyō’s Kita Ward and had been in use to transport paper products from the Senseki Line’s Ishinomaki-kō (石巻港) Station at the Port of Ishinomaki and the Tōhoku Main Line’s Iwanuma (岩沼) Station to an exclusive freight lead near Kita-Ōji Station serving a Nippon Paper (日本製紙) factory. Nippon Paper plans to relocate the factory in September, and JR Freight has now officially ended service on the branch line.

In 1987, the branch carried 222,000 tons of freight in FY1987, maxing out at 354,000 tons in FY1995 before dropping back down into the 200,000 t range in recent years. After the Tōhoku earthquake, the number dropped precipitously to 53,000 t in FY2011, only recovering to 134,000 t in FY2012. With no other customers expected for the branch, JR Freight will now file an application with the MLIT to formally abandon its Type-1 railway license to operate the line on 2014.07.01.

A tour of the line:






The last train (2014.03.14):






Freight trains and cherry blossoms on the Kita-Ōji branch:


----------



## sacto7654

You can see the now-closed Shiriuchi Station from 39:55 to 40:18 of this _zenmen tenbou_ (cab view) video of the _Super Hakuchō_ limited express train right after it exits the Seikan Tunnel going north:


----------



## .D.

quashlo said:


> *Kawasaki supplies world’s first CFRP bogies to Kumamoto Electric Railway*
> 
> Press release:
> http://www.khi.co.jp/news/detail/20140314_1.html
> 
> Kawasaki Heavy Industries announced that it has won a contract to supply private operator Kumamoto Electric Railway (熊本電気鉄道) with two units of its efWING bogies, the world’s first carbon fiber-reinforced plastic (CFRP) bogies. The bogies were installed onto one of the railway’s existing cars, and began operating in regular revenue service on 2014.03.14.
> 
> The efWING uses strong, but light CFRP material in portions of the bogie frame that have traditionally used steel, and replaces the standard suspension coil springs with bow-shaped CFRP springs, simplifying the suspension and substantially reducing bogie weight and energy costs. The improved suspension of the efWING also stabilizes the wheel forces acting on the rails, improving ride comfort for passengers and reducing the likelihood of derailment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===
> 
> Ex-Tōkyū “Green Frogs” on the Kumamoto Electric Railway:


lol that is cute!


----------



## quashlo

*Europe and Japan discuss rail trade agreement*
http://www.globalrailnews.com/2014/04/01/europe-and-japan-discuss-rail-trade-agreement/



> The very first EU-Japan Industrial Dialogue on Railways has been held in Brussels hoping to boost international relations between two of the world’s leading rail sectors.
> 
> Organised by the European Commission and Japanese government, the event, which took place on March 27, addressed key issues in the EU-Japan Free Trade Agreement (FTA) negotiations, touching on technical regulations, safety standards and market access issues.
> 
> The talks coincided with the fifth round of EU-Japan Free Trade Agreement negotiations.
> 
> The Community of European Railway and Infrastructure Companies (CER) and the European Rail Industry Association (Unife) took part in the meeting.
> 
> In a statement after the event, CER said there was “a need to intensify the level of mutual recognition between the EU and Japan in order to alleviate the process of accessing a market without already being established in it”.
> 
> Unife director General Philippe Citroën added: “The Industrial Dialogue should give impetus to the ongoing negotiations in the rail sector as it provides a platform to monitor commitments. In this respect, Unife has high expectations for the fifth round of negotiations set to take place next week, and expects a comprehensive set of measures to be agreed upon to achieve a level playing field between the European and Japanese rail markets.”


----------



## quashlo

The new 3000 series for the Hakone Tozan Railway (箱根登山鉄道) will debut on November 1:
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2014/04/01/087/










Special website (still under construction):

http://www.hakone-tozan.co.jp/special/


----------



## smithrh

*Red JR flip phone!*

In http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOzQ8jTcSg8, the train operator uses a very distinctive red flip phone with a clear JR logo on it. This device also has a circle of white LEDs which is also very unique. 

8:31 in the video gives a fairly clear shot of the device. 

This device is used after the emergency brakes are applied. 

I hesitate to call this device a cell phone as it's possible that it's a two-way radio, but that's not entirely likely for various reasons. 

I am guessing that the color, prominent JR logo and white LEDs are to distinguish this device from any personal cellular device. 

Anyone have information on JR's radio network? I do find it a bit odd that they wouldn't use 2-way radio in this case...


----------



## sombra2

^^

for the rest of the railwaymen in the world, seems weird (and even funny) a 10' delay just because of the application of emergency brake... I would have been sacked years ago! lol


----------



## 00Zy99

smithrh said:


> In http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOzQ8jTcSg8, the train operator uses a very distinctive red flip phone with a clear JR logo on it. This device also has a circle of white LEDs which is also very unique.
> 
> 8:31 in the video gives a fairly clear shot of the device.
> 
> This device is used after the emergency brakes are applied.
> 
> I hesitate to call this device a cell phone as it's possible that it's a two-way radio, but that's not entirely likely for various reasons.
> 
> I am guessing that the color, prominent JR logo and white LEDs are to distinguish this device from any personal cellular device.
> 
> Anyone have information on JR's radio network? I do find it a bit odd that they wouldn't use 2-way radio in this case...



What line and train type is that?


----------



## smithrh

00Zy99 said:


> What line and train type is that?


Not sure - I don't read Japanese and the translation from Google Translate doesn't mention any specifics...


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> What line and train type is that?


Kiha 85 on a _Wide View Hida_ service on the JR Tokai Takayama Line. On some JR trains (I recall seeing them on JR West), there are notice stickers applied to the windows dividing the passenger area and driver's compartment stating that in cases of emergency, drivers may use cell phones to report operating conditions to a control center.


----------



## loefet

I bet something similar happens at the front of the train when I was in Japan in 2007, when a part of the group I was with pushed on the wrong button on the lavatory


----------



## castermaild55

Kotatsu train







all Sanriku line revived in April 2014


----------



## M-NL

When I was in Japan I noticed that all commuter type trains I travelled on had lots of wind noise and rattling panels and doors. The same effect can be seen/heard in many Youtube clips, especially when trains pass each other. I can imagine that those rattling doors could also create a severe cold draft in winter.

Given that Japan is relatively crowded, it would make sense that they would appreciate all comfort possible when possible and except for rattling panels I never noticed anything this bad on European trains/trams/subways. So why do they accept being put up with this in Japan?


----------



## sacto7654

M-NL said:


> When I was in Japan I noticed that all commuter type trains I travelled on had lots of wind noise and rattling panels and doors. The same effect can be seen/heard in many Youtube clips, especially when trains pass each other. I can imagine that those rattling doors could also create a severe cold draft in winter.


Where were you in Japan when you experienced this? I've rode the E231's and E233's in the Tokyo area and never had this problem.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Rattling is common on older stock with sliding doors. Plug doors are not common on commuter stock as they are less reliable and maintenance intensive. In my 16+ years living in Japan, I have never found it particularly cold on trains in winter. Quite the opposite in many cases.


----------



## Dabi89

Actually on the E231 or E233 series, which are quite new rolling stocks of the Takasaki Line I use to go to Tokyo (I live in Gunma), I seldom notice doors rattling.


----------



## M-NL

That's also what I noticed. New rolling stock still seems to have the whistling at speed but the rattling is mostly gone. Even older stock with sliding doors doesn't need to rattle: Dutch mat '54 also has sliding doors and that didn't have severe rattles at the end of their 40 year service life either.

I rode several trains in Japan: Some old stock on Nishitetsu's Omuta Line, the JR West 115 on the Sanyo Line, several subways in Kyoto and Tokyo, as well as several commuter lines in Tokyo.

If plug doors are less reliable: why are the fast majority of European trains fitted with them?


----------



## Svartmetall

M-NL said:


> That's also what I noticed. New rolling stock still seems to have the whistling at speed but the rattling is mostly gone. Even older stock with sliding doors doesn't need to rattle: Dutch mat '54 also has sliding doors and that didn't have severe rattles at the end of their 40 year service life either.
> 
> I rode several trains in Japan: Some old stock on Nishitetsu's Omuta Line, the JR West 115 on the Sanyo Line, several subways in Kyoto and Tokyo, as well as several commuter lines in Tokyo.
> 
> If plug doors are less reliable: why are the fast majority of European trains fitted with them?


Plug doors are most definitely a problem when it comes to reliability. They're great for aesthetics as well as for being better for keeping the climate out (at least I notice that most of all here in Sweden). That said, the plug doors on the Stockholm tunnelbana I find often have problems with the "sucking" sound, where they briefly get sucked out part way and slam closed again. This noise is far more disturbing than the slight rattle one might note with sliding doors. The older rolling stock on the tunnelbana have sliding doors, and I actually prefer them to the plug doors on the new C20 rolling stock. Not only do they open faster, but they don't do the "sucky thing" if one can call it that. 

I would pay very good money to get rolling stock of the quality that is used in Japan overall - especially the newest JR East urban stock on the Chuo, Keihin-Tohoku, Saikyo and Yamanote lines.


----------



## Sopomon

^^
I suppose it depends on the vehicle type; the plug doors in use in the UK on the class 225s and Desiro stock that I've experienced have always held still and solid. On the contrary, the sliding doors used on the old Thameslink trains (319s?) rattle and bang a lot when passing other trains


----------



## Svartmetall

Sopomon said:


> ^^
> I suppose it depends on the vehicle type; the plug doors in use in the UK on the class 225s and Desiro stock that I've experienced have always held still and solid. On the contrary, the sliding doors used on the old Thameslink trains (319s?) rattle and bang a lot when passing other trains


It's funny that the Desiro stock don't have that problem, yet our Bombardier made C20 stock does. If you pass a train underground, the doors suck outwards very noticeably, and even if the air pressure changes in the tunnel at all, the doors all get sucked outwards. I'm not sure why this occurs, but it certainly does. 

Anyway, the key issue on an urban railway that I see is that plug doors are just so SLOW to open compared to sliding doors. Again, to use the Stockholm example as a metro system that has both door systems, the older rolling stock have far quicker doors on the older sliding door rolling stock, whereas the new stock have irritatingly slow plug doors. That extra dwell time makes all the difference on a metro system. I, personally, don't like plug doors at all.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Global Rail News:



> http://www.globalrailnews.com/2014/04/17/japanese-company-begins-manufacturing-worlds-longest-rails/
> 
> *Japanese company begins manufacturing ‘world’s longest rails’*
> 17 APR, 2014
> 
> A Japanese steel works has completed an upgrade of its facilities which will allow it to manufacture and ship 150-metre length rails.
> 
> Described by Nippon Steel & Sumitomo Metal Corporation (NSSMC) as the longest in the world, the rails have been developed to deal with the evolution in passenger and freight traffic loads and speeds.
> 
> The company has just completed an upgrade of its Yawata Works, which has been manufacturing rails since it opened in 1901, to accommodate the longer rails.
> 
> Until now, NSSMC has produced standard 25-metre lengths up to a maximum of 50 metres. The new rails will require less welding and fewer joints, which reduces the possibility of failures and the ride quality for passengers


----------



## dimlys1994

^^And that rail track:


----------



## sacto7654

My guess is that among the first customers for these longer rail sections is JR East and JR Hokkaido to build the 1435 mm tracks between Shin-Aomori and Shin-Hakodate Stations through the Seikan Tunnel for the Hokkaido Shinkansen line. 

Speaking of which I've read that the Shinkansen trains on the Hokkaido Shinkansen line may be initially limited to 140 km/h (87 mph) between Oku-Tsugaru (neé Tsugaru-Imabetsu) and Kikonai Stations through the Seikan Tunnel to maintain speed compatibility with JR Freight trains that also use the tunnel.


----------



## 00Zy99

Would anybody happen to have a grade profile for Usui Pass? Or better yet, the Shinetsu Main Line as a whole?


----------



## Sopomon

sacto7654 said:


> My guess is that among the first customers for these longer rail sections is JR East and JR Hokkaido to build the 1435 mm tracks between Shin-Aomori and Shin-Hakodate Stations through the Seikan Tunnel for the Hokkaido Shinkansen line.
> 
> Speaking of which I've read that the Shinkansen trains on the Hokkaido Shinkansen line may be initially limited to 140 km/h (87 mph) between Oku-Tsugaru (neé Tsugaru-Imabetsu) and Kikonai Stations through the Seikan Tunnel to maintain speed compatibility with JR Freight trains that also use the tunnel.


On a similar note, is the Hokkaido Shinkansen limited to 260km/h by curvature or simply for maintenance cost savings? Given the Tohoku Shinkansen aims to run at 360 eventually, having the Hokkaido Shinkansen running only at 260 could be what prevents Tokyo-Sapporo travel times from being competitive.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

00Zy99 said:


> Would anybody happen to have a grade profile for Usui Pass? Or better yet, the Shinetsu Main Line as a whole?


Usui Pass has a grade of 6,7% between Yokokawa and Karuizawa. The line has no traffic since 1997, when Nagano Shinkansen began Its operations.

In the other hand, I believe Usui Pass would be reactivated for freight trains, only. Nagano region has a poor connection with Tokyo and Yokohama harbour by railways and Japan need to reduce Its fuel consumption because a great part of import oil is used to move trucks on Japanese expressways.

So, the reactivation of Usui Pass (with new electric locomotives) would increase the increase traffic of freight trains in Nagano, Niigata and Kanazawa regions, contributing to the environment and reducing consumption of imported oil.


----------



## Coccodrillo

Although the São Paulo-Santos railway has a 110‰ incline equipped with rack, basically no freight mainline in the world exceed 40‰, and even grades higher around 25‰ are seen as high (European target for new lines is even as low as 12‰). How could a 67‰ line carry economically a lot of freight?


----------



## castermaild55

on 20th Dec, Tokyo station's 100th anniversary






Yaesu exit


----------



## castermaild55

Tokyo station underground


----------



## castermaild55

a riot for 100th anniversary Suica at Tokyo station
it is shame..

Tokyo Station in chaos as 9,000 aficionados rush to buy commemorative Suica cards
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...sh-buy-commemorative-suica-cards/#.VJkVJl4hds













> More than 500 such cards have been put on Yahoo Japan Corp.'s auction site, named Yahoo Auction, with one attracting a winning bid of 200,000 yen (about $1,670).


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Sometime, Japanese railfans go too far. 

I saw some images on NHK about the confusion to get a commemorative Suica card in Tokyo Station. A few hours after, some these Suica cards were sold on websites in a very high price.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Sometime, Japanese railfans go too far.
> 
> I saw some images on NHK about the confusion to get a commemorative Suica card in Tokyo Station. A few hours after, some these Suica cards were sold on websites in a very high price.


I would say those actions are indicative not of love of trains, but rather greed.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Last run: JR Central 371 series ex-"Asagiri"*

Sad story. Las November 30, the 371 series from JR Tokai, former "Asagiri" service joint with Odakyu was removed from the circulation.










Since 2012 the train only realizes charter services as "Nakasendo" train on Chuo Line from Nagoya to Narai.

The withdraw from JR Tokai gives a second opportunity to the 371 series on Fuji Kyuko network. They convert the 7 cars set to 3 cars set for the Fujisan Tokkyu Services before the end of FY 2015.
































































Sources:
http://railf.jp/news/2014/12/16/110000.html
http://tetsudo-news.com/article/photonews/268.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asagiri_(train)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/371_series
http://mameta11.blog57.fc2.com/blog-entry-217.html
http://matome.naver.jp/odai/2141862966725287601


----------



## Sunfuns

k.k.jetcar said:


> I would say those actions are indicative not of love of trains, but rather greed.


It's got to be both because if no one was buying such cards at high prices there would be no reason to rush to buy them like that. After all there is no intrinsic utilitarian value to them.


----------



## 00Zy99

Where were all of these 371 series photos taken? I'm assuming some are along the Chuo line, but which ones, and where? Not to mention those that are single-track or near Mt. Fuji.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

00Zy99 said:


> Where were all of these 371 series photos taken? I'm assuming some are along the Chuo line, but which ones, and where? Not to mention those that are single-track or near Mt. Fuji.


These photos were taken in Gotemba Line, a former portion of Tokaido Main Line that runs near Fuji-san.


----------



## 00Zy99

I know some of those single track shots were along the Gotemba Line, but WHERE? And some of those shots are double track, showing much more modern catenary then the Gotemba Line uses.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

^^





Sr.Horn said:


>


I think this is Tokaido Main Line...



Sr.Horn said:


>


Near Gotemba Station.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
The last two pics are at the Kisegawa Bridge, located between Mishima and Numazu, on the Tokaido Main Line.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Winter scenes I*









Hamanasu Express. Tsuguri Line, Aomori.









Shinetsu Line, Echigo Hirota - Hojo.









Hokutosei. Chitose Line, Kitahiroshima - Kaminopporo.









Echigo Line, Echigoakatsuka - Uchinonishigaoka.









Amanohashidate Cable car (Kyoto).









"SL Hakodate Christmas Fantasy". Hakodate Line, Nanae - Onuma.









JR Central KiHa25. Takayama Line, Kadokawa - Sakagami.









Hamanasu Express. Hakodate Station.









Konan Railway. Onoue Kokomae - Tsugaruonoe.









Tokyo Station

Photos: http://rail.hobidas.com/rm-now2011~/


----------



## TheMagnificient

:cheers:


----------



## sacto7654

My guess: Fuji Kyuko will scrap the bi-level cars, but keep all five of the other cars of the 371 EMU, with three active and two reserve cars.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Winter scenes II*









Etsumi-Hoku Line, Echizen Ono - Echizentano









Cassiopeia on Muroran Main Line, Rebun - Okishi









Chuo Line, Kuramoto - Suhara









Twilight Express on Ou Main Line, Naijoshi - Kawabe









Kisuki Line, Yuki - Miinohara









Ou Main Line, Kawazoe - Odate









Souya Main Line, Kitanagayama - Minamipippu









Takayama Main Line, Hidafurukawa - Sugisaki









Sangitetsudo freight train on Sangi Line, Akatsukigakuenmae - Yamashiro









Shonan colors on Hakushin Line, Sasaki - Nishishibata


Bonus:









Fuji Kyuko Line, Mitsutouge station



Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/rm-now2011~/


----------



## Sr.Horn

Sr.Horn said:


> *JR Agatsuma Line relocation*
> 
> ...
> 
> Since recent years, JR has worked in a new track between Iwashima and Naganohara-Kusatsuguchi because the new Yamba Dawn. New track saves 300 meters respect the old line. This new track includes the Hachiijo Tunnel (4489m).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red line is the new track with a new Kawarayu-Onsen station.
> 
> ...


New track in service (November 2014)


----------



## lkstrknb

Check out this video of the very scenic Nagano Electric Railway with service to Obuse and Yudanaka where the famous snow monkeys are.


----------



## castermaild55

Japan railway from sky
sorry these are in only japanese language

Tokyo metro Chiyoda line
[dailymotion]xtevkj_空から日本を見てみよう-43-東京メトロ千代田線-字-11-11_tv[/dailymotion]

Tokyo monorail
[dailymotion]xteun9_空から日本を見てみよう-40-東京モノレール-字-10-21-次予約開始_tv[/dailymotion]

Jyoban line
[dailymotion]xtf0fx_空から日本を見てみよう-49-常磐線-字-01-20_tv[/dailymotion]

Nanbu line
[dailymotion]xteq38_空から日本を見てみよう-23-南武線_tv[/dailymotion]

Tokyu Ooimachi line
[dailymotion]xtezmw_空から日本を見てみよう-47-東急大井町線-字-12-09_tv[/dailymotion]

Keio line
[dailymotion]xter4y_空から日本を見てみよう-27-京王線_tv[/dailymotion]

Enoshima line
[dailymotion]xtequ3_空から日本を見てみよう-25-江ノ島電鉄_tv[/dailymotion]

Tobu Tojo line
[dailymotion]xteqg1_空から日本を見てみよう-24-東武東上線_tv[/dailymotion]

Tokaido line
[dailymotion]xtf169_空から日本を見てみよう-52-東海道線-字-02-10-mp4_tv[/dailymotion]

Ooi river line
[dailymotion]xteuz0_空から日本を見てみよう-41-大井川鐵道-字-10-28-次予約開始_tv[/dailymotion]


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...sing-control-debuts-in-japan.html?channel=532
> 
> *Wireless level crossing control debuts in Japan*
> Friday, January 16, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _JR EAST is claiming a world first with the rollout of wirelessly-controlled level crossings on the Senseki Line in Japan's northern Miyagi prefecture_
> 
> The system uses JR East's Advanced Train Administration and Communication System (Atacs), which offers a similar level of functionality to ETCS Level 3 and CBTC. The Atacs onboard unit continually calculates the train's arrival time at the level crossing based on its own speed and performance. As it approaches the crossing, the train transmits a command signal to a radio base station, which in turn activates the level crossing barriers. When the onboard unit recognises that the train has cleared the crossing it sends a second command to the base station to raise the barriers.
> 
> Atacs was initially introduced on the 17.2km Adobdori – Higashi-Shiogama section of the Senseki Line in October 2011, and the level crossing function was added last month, initially at two locations, although the system will be extended to the 12 remaining crossings on this stretch of the route by the middle of the year


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## M-NL

Sr.Horn said:


> ^^ Security to avoid falls when train runs coupled


Was this meant for 'intentional' falls from the platform (a.k.a. suicides) or unintentional falls because of overcrowding?


----------



## Sr.Horn

I imagine the second. The person who wants to commit suicide, it will annyway. :lol:


----------



## sacto7654

Speaking of Japanese _zairaisen_ "conventional" railways, better start taking videos and pictures of the 115 Series EMU's soon. With JR West now starting to phase in the 227 Series _Red Wing_ EMU's and the JR East E129's now entering service in the Niigata area, the 115's will likely rapidly disappear from JR Group rail lines. It won't be long before JR East announces that they will do additional E129 buys to replace the 115's now running on the Chūō Main Line between Takao and Shiojiri Stations.


----------



## Sr.Horn

Problems back on JR Hokkaido network:



> Smoke forces evacuation of 120 train passengers below Tsugaru Strait
> 
> SAPPORO – A train carrying around 120 passengers made an emergency stop Friday in a tunnel linking Hokkaido and Aomori Prefecture after smoke was detected, forcing the evacuation of all aboard, the rail operator and local fire fighters said.
> 
> Hokkaido Railway Co. said the six-car express train was forced to stop in the Seikan Tunnel around 1 km from the nearest station at 5:15 p.m. after a conductor saw sparks and smoke coming from beneath the train.
> 
> Two women were taken to hospital, one aged 78 and the other in her 50s.
> 
> Passengers aboard the train bound for the city of Aomori from Hokkaido walked to Tappi Kaitei Station, some 140 meters below sea level, before being evacuated by railcar.
> 
> On the cause of the incident, JR Hokkaido said it appears three cables delivering power to motors overcharged and cable coating was scorched.
> 
> JR Hokkaido Vice President Fumihisa Nishino offered an apology at a news conference held early Saturday morning, saying, “We have caused discomfort to all the passengers. We are very sorry.”
> 
> ...


The Japan Times

ANN & FNN News report:


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

^^I saw this case on NHK news. 

This train was a _Hakucho_ service, between Aomori and Hakodate. 

Fortunately, the emergency system of Seikan Tunnel worked very well. Tappi-Kaitei Station was closed in last year because the works to new Hokkaido Shinkansen.


----------



## Sr.Horn

Construction progress of the Kyoto Railway Museum (Umekoji SL Museum).

Rail Hobidas offers this interesting photo report of the works on March 31 coinciding with the sakura period in the ancient capital of Japan.









C61 2 with cherry blossoms









Views from the elevated walkway









This outside expositor will show the material of the Bentencho Transport Museum in Osaka



























KUHA 103-1, EF65 1, EF58 150


















Main access









Twilight Express exhibition



















Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Excursion train FruiTea*










JR East Sendai office has presented the new touristic train "FruiTea", a combination of Fruit and Tea. The train will run on the Ban'etsu West Line from Koriyama to Aizu-Wakamatsu (Fukushima Pref.) with intermediate stops at Bandai-Atami, Inawashiro, and Bandaimachi stations. 

The unit consist in two 719 series-car refurbished. Each car has only one door per side (instead the original three doors per car). One car is the cafeteria, and the other a saloon car. The capacity of the train is 36 passengers.

The service will start next April 25 with two round trip journeys. The journey is planned to take around 70 minutes for 64,6 kilometers. The cost is 4200¥ for adults and 3600¥ children's.

































































Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/archives/2015/04/31_13.html

_______________

Other news from the Ban'etsu West Line: Regular Aizu Liner services was discontinued since the start of the revised timetable introduced on 14 March 2015. Seasonal rapid services, named simply Aizu, will however operate during busy holiday periods, using six-car 485 series EMU trainsets.

Source: JR Sendai Office





Rapid service "Aizu". April 4, 2015 @週に一度は撮り鉄を。 (Japanese trains!)


----------



## Svartmetall

JR Hokkaido need to get their act together. 

But the tourist train and railway museum look good!


----------



## sacto7654

This _zenmen tenbou_ (cab front view) video taken a few months ago shows what the scenery on the _FruiTea_ excursion train will look like, in this case Aizu-Wakamatsu to Koriyama Stations on JR East Ban'etsu West Line:


----------



## Coccodrillo

Sr.Horn said:


> *Excursion train FruiTea*


I know it has been built modifying an existing regional train, so with some constraints, however the idea of a tourist trains with seats partly facing walls instead of windows doesn't seem smart to me...


----------



## M-NL

Pictures of the replacement of the JR East E231, the E235 are available now. Not exactly a looker if you ask me, but then again, the square shape is practical as this train will not see high speeds on the 34.5 km Yamanote loop line.
The image on Wikipedia: E235


----------



## 00Zy99

Someone on another thread posted that if they built the Tokaido Shinkansen today they wouldn't include as many local stops. If that were the case, what would be the effect on the local system. Would there be more regional trains running, such as the Tokai? Would we see more commuter trains from Tokyo extending down to Numazu? Would there be more regional expresses running from Osaka to Maibama? What about Nagoya to Gifu? Would there be limited expresses along the whole route? It would be interesting to take the Tokaido Main Line on expresses instead of the Shinkansen.


----------



## sacto7654

00Zy99 said:


> Someone on another thread posted that if they built the Tokaido Shinkansen today they wouldn't include as many local stops. If that were the case, what would be the effect on the local system. Would there be more regional trains running, such as the Tokai? Would we see more commuter trains from Tokyo extending down to Numazu? Would there be more regional expresses running from Osaka to Maibama? What about Nagoya to Gifu? Would there be limited expresses along the whole route? It would be interesting to take the Tokaido Main Line on expresses instead of the Shinkansen.


If they built the Tokaidō Shinkansen today, it would (in my humble opinion!) have the following stops between Tokyo and Shin-Osaka:

Shinagawa
Shin-Yokohama
Atami
Numazu (or somewhere nearby)
Shizuoka
Hamamatsu
Toyohashi
Nagoya
Maibara
Kyoto

As such, you'll see more _kaisoku_ (Rapid) trains on the Tokaidō Main Line. We would have faster commuter trains like the JR West 223/225 Series now.


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## Sr.Horn

*Spring scenes*

Tōkaidō Main Line, Sakurashukugawa ― Ashiya









Tarumi Railway, Yokoya ― Jūkujō









Nippō Main Line, Kitsuki ― Nakayama-ka









Kominato Railway, Kazusa Ōkubo ― Yōrōkeikoku









Geibi Line, Karuga ― Shirakiyama









Hankyū Kōbe Line, Tsukaguchi ― Mukonosō









Seibu Ikebukuro Line, Nishitokorozawa ― Kotesashi









Kyūdai Main Line, Bungonakagawa ― Bungo Miyoshi









Chūō Main Line, Kai-Yamato ― Katsunuma-budōkyō









Umekōji SL Museum, Kyoto









Tōkaidō Main Line, Nebukawa ― Hayakawa









Estación de Fukaya, Saitama









Kintetsu Yunoyama Line, Sakura ― Komono









Tōkaidō Shinkansen, Mikawaanjō ― Toyohashi









Moka Railway, Kitamouka ― Nishidai









Ōigawa Railway Ikawa Line, Sawama ― Kawane-Ryōgoku









Kintetsu Kashihara Line, Kujō ― Kōriyama









Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/rm-now2011~/


----------



## Siopao

> *Japan's maglev train breaks world speed record*
> A maglev train in Japan reached a speed of 590 kilometers per hour (366 miles per hour) this week, breaking a world record that had stood for 12 years. Central Japan Railway Co. announced the feat on Thursday, after the company's seven-car train completed a test run on an experimental track in Yamanashi prefecture. The train beat the previous mark of 581 kilometers (361 miles) per hour, set in 2003, though a spokesman for the railway company tells The Wall Street Journal that the record may not stand for long. Another test run is scheduled for Tuesday, and the train's speed could reach 600 kilometers per hour (373 miles per hour).


Source: http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/17/8439417/japan-maglev-train-world-speed-record


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New Tobu 500 series*










Ken Okuyama will design the new Limited Express train for Tobu Railway. The operator has announced today the design of the 500 series, planned to revenue in service by spring 2017.

The design will remember inside the flow of the Kinugawa and Sumida rivers (ceiling), and the moquete with "Edo Murasaki" colour.










Outside, the colors are three: "beige-champagne", "green forest" and "future blue". Pretends to remember the Tokyo Skytree.

Kawasaki Heavy Industries will manufacture this unit.

Source: TOBU / Tetsudo Shimbun

Moreover...

The new "Sunlight Space" based on refurbished Spacia 100 series. The new livery adopted colors from the Shrines and Temples of Nikko.



























































































Source: http://response.jp/article/2015/04/18/249270.html

Original:









Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tobu_100_series


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New Oita Station Building*

Finished on mid-April:



Momo1435 said:


> Completed



Outside the building with a nice park on the top of the new north building:









Source: http://www.asahi.com/articles/ASH4H6S4HH4HTIPE031.html


















































































Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/fumi32003/folder/1801756.html?p=1


----------



## Sr.Horn

Inside the new Station building and platforms:






























































































































Source: http://urbankoikoi.blog63.fc2.com/blog-entry-1325.html


----------



## sacto7654

Very nice pictures and video of the new Ōita Station. The station is important because it is the east end of the _Sonic_ limited express service and a number of trains that travel to the interior of Kyushu start here.


----------



## Svartmetall

Wow, that is a seriously impressive station. JR Kyushu are really embracing wood across their network too both in the stations and trains, which is really nice. Amazing design.


----------



## Sopomon

I wish the other JRs paid as much attention to design an detail as JR Kyushu does - many of the Shinkansen stations could do with a serious facelift.


----------



## 00Zy99

Of course, there have been some instances of design compromising comfort and/or utility. Which is bad. Kyushu Railway needs to bear in mind the passengers just a bit more.


----------



## Svartmetall

Sopomon said:


> I wish the other JRs paid as much attention to design an detail as JR Kyushu does - many of the Shinkansen stations could do with a serious facelift.


Saying that, JR West seems to have done a really good job on a few stations that I have been through - JR Nara station is excellent, for example, and also embraces natural materials, which made it feel a lot better. Plus the new upgrade of Shin-Osaka station really shows that they are taking aesthetics into consideration far more these days. It's the best way to compete against low-cost airlines - make the rail passenger feel a bit more "special".


----------



## Sr.Horn

The new unit E353 Super Azusa will enter in service this fall. Designer Ken Okuyama shows more renders and details of the new train:



>


Source: http://www.kenokuyamadesign.com/main/?page_id=4897


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

*Compilation of all JR East Shinkansen at Tokyo station, from E2 series (1997) to E7 / W7 series (2014)*


----------



## castermaild55

Hakata station


----------



## sacto7654

Only one thing though: I haven't heard who will do the final assembly of the new E353 trainsets. Will it be J-TREC in Yokohama? Hitachi in Kudamatsu southeast of JR West Tokuyama Station? or Kinki Sharyo in the Osaka area?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
That's because nobody here in Japan outside of JR-E and the builders knows anything about it either.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> many of the Shinkansen stations could do with a serious facelift.


How would that help the bottom line of the railway? I would rather they spend money on rolling stock or extending services.


----------



## M-NL

It would improve the overall passenger experience, which just happens to also include the time spent at stations.


----------



## 00Zy99

castermaild55 said:


> Hakata station


My, that place is amazing.

Why, it even has its very own train station attached! :lol::lol:


----------



## Sr.Horn

*JR-East to introduce new resort train*










This new tourist train named "Risotto Shirakami". Based on diesel-hybrid HB-E300 Series, is planned to start services in Akita and Aomori Prefectures by July 2016.

The "Risotto Shirakami" will run through the Ou Main Line and Gono Line between Akita and Hirosaki (Aomori Prefecture).










The train design will be mabe by the team of Ken Okuyama.

Source: http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2015/05/14/415/


HB-E300 series in service:









2-car _Resort View Furusato_









2-car _Resort Asunaro_


















4-car _Resort Shirakami - Aoike_

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HB-E300_series


----------



## snogglethorpe

That looks super awesome, but getting a seat in the cool little mini cafe is gonna be nigh-well impossible... ><


----------



## sacto7654

I wouldn't be surprised that a variant of the HB-E300 shows up on other JR Group lines over the next ten years. There are many rail lines well-suited for tourist trains all over Japan and the sight of one running in Shikoku or Kyushu makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Sr.Horn

New program of Japan Railway Journal on NHK Work. The topic of this month is the third sector railway, an interesting overview of the Isumi Railway in Chiba Prefecture.

Thanks to JNS Forum uploaders 

[dailymotion]x2qkjud_japan-railway-journal-episode-03_travel[/dailymotion]



> *Isumi Railway: There's Nothing Here!*
> 
> Most Third Sector railways are former nationally owned lines in rural areas that run at a loss. Recently, Isumi Railway decided on a new strategy to change this. In 2009, they opened their doors to the public to hire a president. They chose a former international airline operations manager, who is also a hardcore rail fan. Discover how his unique perspective and unconventional ideas lead to the revival of the Isumi Railway.


NHK


----------



## sacto7654

For those interested, here is a _zenmen tenbou_ (cab view) video of the trip on the Isumi Railway from Ohara to Kazusa-Nakano Station, taken from the only extant KiHa 28 DMU trainset still operational in Japan:






This is the rail line discussed in detail on the third episode of _Japan Railway Journal_.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

sacto7654 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised that a variant of the HB-E300 shows up on other JR Group lines over the next ten years. There are many rail lines well-suited for tourist trains all over Japan and the sight of one running in Shikoku or Kyushu makes a lot of sense.


I doubt it. The HB-E300 is a JR East design and the rights to the design are owned by the railway. JR West or JR Shikoku would likely go with Kinki Sharyo's SMART BEST battery emu (BEMU). JR Kyushu would likely design their own unit, perhaps in collaboration with Hitachi.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...lls-international-tenders-for-demu-fleet.html
> 
> *JR East calls international tenders for DEMU fleet*
> 22 May 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAPAN: East Japan Railway announced on May 19 that it is calling international tenders for a fleet of diesel-electric multiple-units to operate services on non-electrified lines, with between 150 and 200 trainsets to be ordered in the coming years.
> 
> Bids are due by July 24 for an initial build of 63 vehicles to form 19 single-car and 22 two-car trainsets which will be deployed on services around Niigata and Akita. JR East said it hoped ‘to see many applications from all over the world and to engage in dialogue with top-class manufacturers’. However, the railway emphasises that this is not intended as a framework contract for the entire programme and any further orders ‘will be procured separately’
> 
> ...


----------



## Bbbut

Sr.Horn said:


> *JR-East to introduce new resort train*


I am all for creative freedom, but a fireplace and a fake tree. :lol:
Is there any function at all or are they just 'pretty'?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
Just interior touches to make it look like a cafe. It's a tourist train, after all, and has to attract people who otherwise wouldn't visit by train.


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## skyrocket2

Actually I think it's positive to add art into trains. Though my first thought is to outsource to Starbucks and invest in pretty toilets. (Or does Japan already have pretty toilets and I've forgotten?).

On E353, I think it's a bit underwhelming. I find several HSR trains in Europe to have better designs as far as exteriors.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> On E353, I think it's a bit underwhelming. I find several HSR trains in Europe to have better designs as far as exteriors.


Apples to oranges. The E353 is not an HSR design, and has to meet a different service requirement than HSR. How many recent European long distance EMU designs incorporate a working, _reliable_ gangway connection between cab units?


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## bluemeansgo

Sr.Horn said:


> The new unit E353 Super Azusa will enter in service this fall. Designer Ken Okuyama shows more renders and details of the new train:
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.kenokuyamadesign.com/main/?page_id=4897


Wow... that is a gorgeous train.


----------



## Sr.Horn

Russia - Sakhalin - Japan rail link is back?

According to a news report from Asahi Shimbun (2013), in 2016 Russians will start to construct the mainland Russia - Sakhalin link over the Mamiya Strait.



> Russian Far East railway project may extend to Hokkaido
> 
> By DAISUKE NISHIMURA/ Correspondent
> 
> VLADIVOSTOK--Russia plans to build a railroad that links Eurasia with Sakhalin Island and may eventually reach Japan’s northern island of Hokkaido.
> 
> The Sakhalin Oblast government has already held a meeting with Japan’s land ministry about the project, according to the Itar-Tass news agency.
> 
> The Ministry for Development of Russian Far East said June 3 that construction will start in 2016 on the 580-kilometer railroad that will connect Selikhino in the Khabarovsk region and Nysh in Sakhalin. A bridge will be built over the 7.3-km narrowest part of the Mamiya Strait, which is also known as the Tatar Strait.
> 
> The total cost of the project is estimated at more than 1 trillion yen ($10 billion).
> 
> “The construction of the bridge that links the island with the continent is an important point for the development of Sakhalin Oblast,” local media quoted Viktor Ishayev, minister of Far East development, as saying in late May. “There is a possibility that (Sakhalin) will be connected with Japan in the future.”
> 
> Ishayev made the comments during a visit to the Sakhalin Oblast capital of Yuzhno-Sakhalinsk.
> 
> Connecting the railway to Hokkaido would require an undersea tunnel or another bridge.
> 
> ...


Asahi Shimbun


This week Tokyo holds an International High Speed Railway Congress, the Russian Railways chief executive officer declared to the Russian media the possibility of a potential rail link between Sakhalin Island and Hokkaido under the Sōya Strait.



> Russia keen on rail link to Japan via Hokkaido
> 
> TOKYO, July 7, 2015:
> 
> Creating rail communication between Russia’s island of Sakhalin in the Far East and Japan’s Hokkaido island is technically possible, Russian Railways chief executive officer Vladimir Yakunin said yesterday.
> 
> “It is technically possible. Japanese and Russian companies are interested in it,” Russia’s TASS news agency quoted Yakunin as saying.
> 
> He did not rule out the possibility of using Japanese Shinkansen trains in the Russian Far East, in case a line of high-speed rail communication is built.
> 
> “We are studying Japanese advanced technologies in the railway communication sector.”
> 
> The 9th World Congress on High Speed Rail kicks off today in Tokyo. Over 1,000 representatives of international companies in the railway sector are attending.
> 
> Vladimir Yakunin is one of the chairmen of the congress and will give a speech at the opening. Prior to his trip Yakunin already spoke about the railway connection between the two countries.
> 
> “I will talk about the possibility of a railway connection between Russia and Japan if I have the chance. This is a well-known topic about passing through the Nevelskoy Strait and further to Hokkaido,” Yakunin said.
> 
> Moreover, he noted the prospects of cooperation with Japan in creating the high-speed railroad Moscow-Kazan.


The Rakyat Post / JNS Forum


The question now is know the Japanese posture about this project and the potential improvements on the Sōya Main Line.


----------



## ascariss

castermaild55 said:


>


This is awesome, I love the varying layout, I wish we had this in europe with the various different types of beds and showers. I feel the sleeper trains in Poland are not as awesome as this.


----------



## Kazai_Ishimura

:cheers:


----------



## sacto7654

And now, courtesy of _Tetsudo Shimbun_, here's the first clear view of the new JR East E353 trainset that will eventually take over the _Azusa/Super Azusa_ services from the retiring E351 trainset:






(EDIT: The original article from _Tetsudo Shimbun_ is here: http://tetsudo-shimbun.com/article/topic/e353.html)


----------



## 00Zy99

sacto7654 said:


> And now, courtesy of _Tetsudo Shimbun_, here's the first clear view of the new JR East E353 trainset that will eventually take over the _Azusa/Super Azusa_ services from the retiring E351 trainset:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usfiAsWR4qU


----------



## sacto7654

Here's a longer video of the new JR East E353 trainset, courtesy of YouTube member karibajct:


----------



## M-NL

Is there a particular reason why Japanese trains often have many windshield wipers, which for a large part also cover the same area?


----------



## 00Zy99

M-NL said:


> Is there a particular reason why Japanese trains often have many windshield wipers, which for a large part also cover the same area?


To make sure that everything is squeaky clean! :lol::lol:

Actually, I imagine that there is some sort of regulation on windshield wipers pertaining to size and shape of windshield.


----------



## sacto7654

M-NL said:


> Is there a particular reason why Japanese trains often have many windshield wipers, which for a large part also cover the same area?


There's a reason for this: the ability to operate in snowy conditions. 

We forget in the Sea of Japan coastline of Honshu and in Hokkaido, snowfall amounts during the winter from storms coming in from Siberia can be *VERY* high. As such, the ability of windshields to operate in such wintry conditions are mandatory. On the new E353 trainset, there are multiple wipers for the cab windows because the Chūō Main Line (where this trainset will primarily travel) west of the city of Hachioji goes through the Japan Alps, an area of sometimes quite large snowstorms in January and February.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*E353 first test run*

Today, the 29 of July, the E353 make it first run from Matsumoto to Okaya along the Shinonoi and Chuo Line.

Photos: http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2015/07/29/368/



>


----------



## hmmwv

I'm always curious, in newer much more aerodynamic EMUs how do you place the driver's position right above the carriage connection corridor? The driver's cabin is much lower now and if he sits in the middle what does it look like down below? Anyone has the interior picture of that particular area, or diagram for it?


----------



## Sr.Horn

^^



quashlo said:


> *More of JR East E259 series*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
> With gangway open, at Kamakura Car Center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
> Operator cab is located high up. The path to the right leads to the gangway when the trains operate in 6+6 configuration.


If you prefer:


----------



## hmmwv

^^ Thanks a lot, that clarified things.


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## castermaild55




----------



## castermaild55

*unexplored stations(1)*

1 Koboro station, Hokkaido
2 Kiikami station , Wakayama

No subb






3 Kareigawa station, Kagoshima











4　The Ōmigawa Station ,Niigata


----------



## castermaild55

*unexplored station(2)*

5 Todoroki station, Aomori






6 Shirai kaigan station. Aomori


----------



## castermaild55

*unexplored station(3)*

7 Oku-Ooi-Kojo station, Shizuoka


----------



## castermaild55

*unexplored station(4)*

unexplored stations and Iida line,longest local line(Iida, Nagano ⇔　Aichi)


----------



## castermaild55

*unexplored station(5)*

8 Tsubojiri station, Tokushima


----------



## castermaild55

*unexplored station(6)*

9 Toyogaoka station,Hokkaido



















札沼線豊ヶ岡駅 by uzusio, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kagirohi/7168223679/

札沼線豊ヶ岡駅 by uzusio, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55

*unexplored station(7)*

10 Kadohara station. Fukui

Kadohara Station by yubo mojao, on Flickr


----------



## Darth Reg

Watched every pic and video put up there...........
JAPAN IS BEAUTIFUL!
BLESSED WITH A WONDERFUL RAILWAY SYSTEM........


----------



## castermaild55

11 Hanasaki station, Hokkaido




















12 Domoto station, Shizuoka




























13 Shimonada station, Ehime


----------



## ascariss

Many of the Hokkaido photos feel a lot like the inspiration for Miyazaki's movies, or at least scenes in the films  Gorgeous


----------



## Sr.Horn

*castermaild55*, remember to add the source/link of the photos.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Indeed, the links for the pictures is important for copyright reasons.


----------



## castermaild55

*unexplored station(8)*



Svartmetall said:


> ^^ Indeed, the links for the pictures is important for copyright reasons.


my bad

just Yunokami onsen station,Fukushima

Railway station of a rural town, North Japan by Ippei & Janine Naoi, on Flickr









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/87/Yunokami-Onsen_Station_011.JPG









http://www.tetsuonsen.net/湯野上温泉-ホテル大島/

a just station in Fukushima

*Ohshi, Kaneyama Town ,Fukushima* Tadami line









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/92257454





































*http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/okuaizu3/29692650.html*









http://blogs.c.yimg.jp/res/blog-dc-9f/cavacho052000/folder/600143/20/18362420/img_0









http://pds2.exblog.jp/pds/1/201211/18/66/e0140066_21451596.jpg









http://kandelaar.huuraibou.com/








http://kandelaar.huuraibou.com/








http://blogs.c.yimg.jp/res/blog-dc-9f/cavacho052000/folder/600143/20/18362420/img_2?1383392514









http://blowinthewind.net/fukan/101027shirifuki11.jpg


15 Kugahara station , Chiba









http://blog.livedoor.jp/naejiro/tag/いすみ鉄道









http://blog.livedoor.jp/banditizi/archives/51637838.html









http://milkyway.oops.jp/zekkei/isumitetudou-komatutani/









http://5rou.at.webry.info/201404/article_2.html









http://5rou.at.webry.info/201404/article_2.html


----------



## ramakrishna1984

West Japan Railway has installed new automated security cameras at Kyobashi station in Osaka, in a bid to detect drunken passengers.It's another latest improvement for passenger safety.


----------



## zaphod

These rural photo locations are unbelievable. If I could ever visit Japan I'd like to ride those trains. Hopefully those lines aren't closed down, though I suspect the answer is that they already are or will be in the near future.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New resort trains Hanayome Noren and Beru Monta*


















JR West and JR East has announced the new resort trains to start service in the Hokuriku area from next fall. Both trains are coordinated with the _Kagayaki_ services from Tokyo and the _Thunderbird_ Limited Express trains from Osaka and Kyoto.

The two new trains gave the name "Hanayome Noren" between Kanazawa and Wakura Onsen served by a reformed double KiHa 48. The second, "Beru Monta" (_Bells montagnes et mer_) will be operated by a single KiHa 40 between Takaoka and Johana. 



















The last 21 of April, JR West Kanazawa Branch has unveiled the KiHa48:



> Bonus:


Source: http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2015/08/22/043/


----------



## Svartmetall

zaphod said:


> These rural photo locations are unbelievable. If I could ever visit Japan I'd like to ride those trains. Hopefully those lines aren't closed down, though I suspect the answer is that they already are or will be in the near future.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Rural lines are often lifelines for the communities. They are often transferred to third sector ownership, but they still exist in many places. Even these sparse lines tend to connect larger places so most of them, I think, will still exist for the future, at least for the near future anyway. ​


----------



## castermaild55

zaphod said:


> These rural photo locations are unbelievable. If I could ever visit Japan I'd like to ride those trains. Hopefully those lines aren't closed down, though I suspect the answer is that they already are or will be in the near future.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


better to read it ^^
https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/2lzrdv/the_hikyo_station/


anyway 

for railway lover





others

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Tetsuko+no+Tabi+


----------



## Sr.Horn

^^ Great shots Castermaild!

__________

A second public visit to the new E353 series trainset was held last weekend. This time is possible to show a detailed photo-report of the cab.

More: http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2015/08/23/184/



>


----------



## Darth Reg

A freind of mine is planning to visit Japan, and hasn't decided anything yet. Would be a gr8 help if u guys give some advice.


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## castermaild55




----------



## castermaild55

Tama the cat: 3,000 attend elaborate funeral for Japan’s feline stationmaster

Japan’s most famous cat, who saved an obscure railway line in rural Wakayama prefecture from financial ruin, earns posthumous status of Shinto goddess
In an outpouring of grief usually reserved for the passing of a cultural icon, thousands turned out at the weekend to bid a final farewell to a cat credited with saving an obscure Japanese railway line from financial ruin.

An estimated 3,000 people, including railway officials, attended Tama the cat’s Shinto-style funeral on Sunday, days after she died of heart failure aged 16 – the equivalent of about 80 human years................

http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...orate-funeral-for-japans-feline-stationmaster


----------



## castermaild55

off topic

Poppoya(Railway man) (1999) eng sub
[dailymotion]x2h9aj8[/dailymotion]


Ikutora Station (幾寅駅 Ikutora-eki?) is a railway station on the Nemuro Main Line of JR Hokkaido located in Minamifurano, Hokkaidō, Japan. The station opened on December 6, 1902.
The station was used as fictional Horomai Station (幌舞駅) in Yasuo Furuhata's 1999 film Poppoya. The station building still hangs out a signboard of Horomai, not Ikutora, over the front entrance.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ikutora_Station


----------



## 00Zy99

no video specified-please add video

Also, all bless Tama-megami-sama!!


----------



## Sr.Horn

*261-1000 Series to redesign*










JR Hokkaido has announced today the changes on the appearance of the KiHa 261-1000 Series "Super Tokachi", the limited express service that connects Sapporo with Obihiro.

All trains of this series will incorporate the new design before the end of 2017.

Source: http://www.jrhokkaido.co.jp/press/2015/150909-1.pdf


----------



## Darth Reg

The new color scheme isn't amusing. Something inspired from E353 would've been better.


----------



## castermaild55

Ome　line (tachikawa station ⇔　Okutama sta.)









1




2


----------



## castermaild55

Odakyu line( Odawara> Shinjuku)


----------



## castermaild55

Keio Inokashira line..
Shibuya to Kichijoji


----------



## castermaild55

Kominato line, Chiba


----------



## castermaild55

*Kurobe Gorge Railway.* 20 km

" we do not guarantee of your life", it was ever written on the ticket.
it was made for constructing Kurobe dam 

Unazuki	宇奈月	0.0	●
Yanagibashi	柳橋	2.1	｜
Moriishi	森石	5.1	｜
Kuronagi	黒薙	6.5	▲
Sasadaira	笹平	7.0	｜
Dashidaira	出平	9.1	｜
Nekomata	猫又	11.8	｜
Kanetsuri	鐘釣	14.3	●
Koyadaira	小屋平	17.5	｜
Keyakidaira	欅平	20.1	●
●：All trains stop ▲：Some trains stop｜：Only technical stops







btw thereare some interesting railways in Toyama
*Tateyama Sabō Erosion Control Works Service Train*



> The line transports materials and workers for the construction/conservation of erosion control facilities of Jōganji River, such as dams. Unlike ordinary railways in Japan, the line is not regulated by the Railway Business Law nor the Tram Law, but by the Industrial Safety and Health Law. It means the line is not a public transportation, but solely a construction facility. However, the line is well known among railfans. This is one of few Japanese railways, or possibly the only surviving one, to use 2 ft (610 mm) narrow gauge track. Also, it is one of the lines with the largest number of railway zig zags in the world. Because of its historical significance, the line is registered as a Monument of Japan.[1]
> History[edit]
> Jōganji River, flowing from the Tateyama Mountains to the Toyama Bay, was known as a river with frequent floods and debris flows. In 1926, Home Ministry started to construct erosion control facilities for the river, including the railway line. The narrow gauge railway line between Senjugahara and Kanbadaira opened in 1929. A funicular was built between Kanbadaira and Mizutani in 1930, and a railway between Mizutani and Shiroiwa in the next year. The rail system stopped its operation during 1944 and 1948, because of World War II. During that period the funicular section collapsed and an aerial lift for the same section was built in 1951. In 1965, the same section was replaced by a normal railway, with *18 zig zags* in a row. The whole route between Senjugahara and Shiroishi became a single railway line. The section between Mizutani and Shiroishi was later abandoned, and the line now operates between Senjugahara and Mizutani. During 1998 and 2007, the line was renovated with newer routes (tunnels), reducing railway zig zags.[citation needed]







*Kurobe Senyō Railway* 7km












> The Kurobe Senyō Railway (黒部専用鉄道 Kurobe Sen'yō Tetsudō?, "Kurobe Industrial Railway") is a Japanese, 762 mm (2 ft 6 in) narrow gauge industrial railway line in Toyama Prefecture, operated by Kansai Electric Power Company. There are two lines, namely Jōbu Track (上部軌道 Jōbu Kidō?) and Kuronagi Branch Line (黒薙支線 Kuronagi Shisen?). The two lines go to hydroelectric power plants of Kurobe River. These lines are basically not open to public. This article is mainly about Jōbu Track.
> 
> Overview[edit]
> 
> The "High Temperature Tunnel" between Asohara and Sennindani
> Jōbu Track runs from Keyakidaira-Jōbu to Kurobegawa No.4 Power Station-mae, and is a part of Kurobe Route, an industrial transportation route between Keyakidaira and Kurobe dam. From Keyakidaira, Kurobe Gorge Railway Main Line runs to Unazuki neighbouring Unazukionsen of Toyama Chihō Railway Main Line. As a counterpart the tunnels are divided into 42 parts by the Jōbu Track (literally meaning "Upper Track"), Kurobe Gorge Railway Main Line is sometimes called Kabu Track (下部軌道 Kabu Kidō?, "Lower Track").
> The section between Keyakidaira and Sennindani was built in 1941 for the construction of Kurobegawa No.3 Power Station. The section between Sennindani and Kurobegawa No.4 Power Station-mae was built in 1963, for the construction of the said power station.
> The construction of the section called High Temperature Tunnel (高熱隧道 Kōnetsu Zuidō?) was difficult. The temperature of rocks there was 160 °C (320 °F) at the time. It is now cooled off to 40 °C (104 °F).


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurobe_Senyō_Railway










sulfuric　tunnel


----------



## Sr.Horn

Sr.Horn said:


> *Refurbishment of the Thunderbird trains (681 and 683 series)*
> 
> Source: http://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-2956.html and http://www.westjr.co.jp/press/article/2015/01/page_6729.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JR West has announced on January 28 the refurbishment of the 681 and 683 series train "Thunderbird" from autumn 2015 to end of F7 2017.
> 
> Content:
> 
> - Improvement of comfort of Green Car seats (more softer).
> 
> - Review the design of seats and interior of the train. Unify the standard seats similar to 683-4000 (blue tones).
> 
> - All green car seats will have electrical outlets for notebook pc, mobile phones, etc. In standard class cars, seats at the car ends near the vestibules will have them. (thanks *k.k.jetcar* for the translation!)
> 
> - New toilet: heated seats and warm water.
> 
> - Women-only seats will be provided with throw blankets by summer of 2015. (thanks *k.k.jetcar* for the translation!)
> 
> - Review of the car body design. New logo will be added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Car. The end walls are different in the render (black) respect the current.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard Car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JR West presented on 25 of September the first set refurbished. The renovation will finish by 2018.



>


Source: http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2015/09/25/736/


----------



## Sr.Horn

^^ And this is how it looks the train:


----------



## sacto7654

I wonder will the 681/683 refurbished trainsets have two features:

1. They retain the tilting mechanism to make them travel through curves faster.

2. They will introduce train announcements in both Japanese and English, especially now with many foreign tourists travelling to Kanazawa from Tokyo on the Hokuriku Shinkansen may continue to Osaka on the _Thunderbird_ train.

Of course, the 681/683 trainsets will retain dual-voltage support, since just east of Tsuruga Station on the JR West Hokuriku Main Line is the change from 1500 V DC to 20,000 V AC 60 Hz overhead power.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> 1. They retain the tilting mechanism to make them travel through curves faster.


They never had the feature in the first place.
http://www.kinkisharyo.co.jp/pdf/gihou/KSW16/KSW16_p55-57.pdf



> 2. They will introduce train announcements in both Japanese and English, especially now with many foreign tourists travelling to Kanazawa from Tokyo on the ...


Depends on foreign tourist travel patterns. Western tourists tend to combine a visit to Kanazawa with one to the Shirakawa-go village, while Chinese tend to have shorter, more pinpoint itineraries, often using tour buses (with the requisite stop at a shopping mall or large drugstore). Anyway it's just a matter of swapping out a package in the PA system, easy-peasy.


----------



## sacto7654

Here are two videos, courtesy of YouTube member ayokoi, of production JR Shikoku 8600 Series EMU's being shipped out on October 8, 2015 from Kawasaki Heavy Industries' Hyogo plant to Takamatsu:

Pulled out of KHI Hyogo plant by a DE10 diesel-hydraulic locomotive:






Being shipped west on JR West San'yō Main Line with an EF65 electric locomotive in the lead:






They will be primarily assigned to the _Ishizuchi_ limited express train between Takamatsu and Matsuyama, replacing the aging 2000 Series DMU's.


----------



## Sr.Horn

New episode of NHK Japan Railway Journal:

[dailymotion]x399334_japan-railway-journal-episode-07_tech[/dailymotion]



> In Japan, regions operating preserved steam locomotives benefit from vital boosts to the local economy. Discover the secrets behind making these historic workhorses invaluable tourist attractions, and how the practice is gaining popularity. Then meet the experts whose supreme skills preserve the precious boilers and maintain the engines, and see the 300 years of tradition behind the manufacture of a unique shovel specifically designed to efficiently scoop coal. Also, a special guest joining us this time is Rena Matsui, a successful former member of the popular idol group SKE48, and now she is pursuing her career as an actor.


NHK World


----------



## sacto7654

Question: where does Kintetsu run the 22000 Series EMU's? Are they found on all limited express routes on the entire Kintetsu system?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

sacto7654 said:


> Question: where does Kintetsu run the 22000 Series EMU's? Are they found on all limited express routes on the entire Kintetsu system?


Yes, they are used on all the primary standard gauge routes in the Kintetsu system. They are based out of 4 rolling stock depots, and are primarily used on "Oto Tokkyu" [_*乙特急*_]class services, which are limited express services with more stops, as compared to the very limited stop intercity services such as the Urban Liner.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New train "Resort Setsugekka"*










Niigata's based Echigo Tokimeki Railway (ETR) has announced the introduction of a new resort train by spring 2016. The train will operate in both lines of the company: Myōkō Haneuma Line (37.7 km, Myōkō-Kōgen - Naoetsu) and Nihonkai Hisui Line (59.3 km, Naoetsu - Ichiburi). The two-car diesel train will be branded "Setsugekka" (雪月花, lit. "Snow, Moon, Flowers").

Car 1:





































Car 2:






































Source: http://tetsudo-shimbun.com/article/topic/entry-573.html


----------



## sacto7654

It sounds like the _Setsugekka_ tourist train is based on a modified ET122 (KiHa 122) trainset, which like the ET122's have been designed to operate safely in the very long tunnels on the former Hokuriku Main Line between Naoetsu and Itoigawa.


----------



## castermaild55

The Secret of Operating Preserved Steam Locomotives


----------



## Sr.Horn

Some recent news from JR Hokkaido.

21 of December. Presentation of the new 733-1000 series "Hakodate Liner" for the direct link between Hakodate (central) Station and Shin-Hakodate-Hokuto Station.








>


Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/archives/2015/12/24_23.html


17 of December. Naebo factory in Sapporo. Presentation of the refurbished 261 series "Super Tokachi" limited express Sapporo - Obihiro.


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## drezdinski

>


I don't doubt the technical solidity, but I just can't make my peace with this design.


----------



## 00Zy99

drezdinski said:


> I don't doubt the technical solidity, but I just can't make my peace with this design.


The goal is to deal with snow buildup-Hokkaido has some VERY heavy downfall.


----------



## Wee.tanuki

drezdinski said:


> I don't doubt the technical solidity, but I just can't make my peace with this design.


 I agree. I know it's for snow...but it's supposed to connect Hakodate with the outlying Shinkansen station, for the people who have paid for expensive Shinkansen tickets. It looks like (and is) regular commuter rolling stock. I wish it had been more express-like.


----------



## 00Zy99

Wee.tanuki said:


> I agree. I know it's for snow...but it's supposed to connect Hakodate with the outlying Shinkansen station, for the people who have paid for expensive Shinkansen tickets. It looks like (and is) regular commuter rolling stock. I wish it had been more express-like.


Well, I can agree that they shouldn't have three doors and longitudinal seats. I would have had two doors and transverse seats. But I suppose that they weren't willing to make such drastic changes. The exterior is quite nice, though.


----------



## luacstjh98

IMO, despite the name, I believe JR Hokkaido sees the relay service as a commuter service and not a limited express, so I would assume they plan to allow anyone with a valid zairaisen ticket to use that train between Hakodate and Shin-Hakodate-Hokuto, and not just shinkansen passengers.


----------



## doc7austin

Here are some impressions from JR Hokkaido. I was riding between Hakodate and Sapporo.
- Limited Express Hokuto Train No. 9 between Hakodate and Sapporo (JR) 
- via Hokkaido Koma-ga-take, Yakumo, Toya, Tomakomai, and Chitose
- takes 3 hours and 42 minutes to cover a distance of 318 km
- KiHa 183 series DMU railcar is running this service; 








































































































































































































































Here is the direct link to the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLyoy00Z9aI

Enjoy!!!


----------



## castermaild55

Kami-Shirataki Station

Kami-Shirataki Station (上白滝駅 Kami-Shirataki-eki?) is a railway station in Engaru, Monbetsu, Hokkaidō Prefecture, Japan.

Its station number is A44.As the only user of this station was a highschool girl and the train stopped here only for her going to and coming from school and she has graduated and has entered a university, this station is closing on March 26,2016.


----------



## Sr.Horn

^^ This is what you need (in english): http://bae.se/kitayama/index.htm


----------



## 00Zy99

Does anyone happen to have a timetable for the Rias Sea Liner? I am also looking for a timetable for the Hitachi through to Sendai prior to the earthquake.

Edit: Never mind, got them. Now looking for Senseki Line special rapid.


----------



## dimlys1994

Kami-Shirataki station in Hokkaido Prefecture - the station became worldwide subject of CCTV, because of school student, who used it daily. Planned for closure on 26th March 2016, which coinsides with student's graduation from school:
http://www.appledaily.com.tw/realtimenews/article/new/20160104/766995/
http://mi3ch.livejournal.com/3204202.html
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kami-Shirataki_Station


----------



## castermaild55

OKUIZUMO OROCHI 
Trolley train,Kisuki Line
The Kisuki Line (木次線 Kisuki-sen?) is a railway line in Japan operated by West Japan Railway Company (JR West). The 81.9 km (50.9 mi) line connects Shinji in Matsue, Shimane with Bingo Ochiai in Shōbara, Hiroshima.


















http://find-travel.cdn-dena.com/picture/articlebody/54421


----------



## rezafta

very good


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New Izu Craile resort train*










JR East Yokohama Office has announced on 21th of January the revenue in service of Izu Craile resort train entering service in summer or end of summer 2016. The name is the combination of the words "*C*ool", "*Rail*", and "*E*legant".

The train will run from Odawara to Shimoda along the JR Ito Line and Izu Kyūkō Line. The rolling stock used for the service is a 4 car set rebuild 651 series.

Car 1 will have window-facing counter seats on the seaward side, car 2 will have a bar counter and lounge, car 3 will have semi-open compartments, and car 4 will have conventional unidirectional 2+2-abreast seating.





































All tickets are sold as Green Car. Timetable announced by JR:

Down: Odawara (11:40) - Izukyu Shimoda (14:06)
Up: Izukyu Shimoda (15:09) - Odawara (17:12)

Intermediate stops: Atami, Ito, Izu-Kōgen, Izu-Atagawa, Izu-Inatori y Kawazu. 

Source: http://tetsudo-shimbun.com/article/topic/entry-606.html


----------



## Sr.Horn

^^ Part of the new Twilight Express Mizukaze left the Kawasaki Heavy Industries plant.


----------



## 00Zy99

It looks a lot darker than I expected.

All the ads showed a brighter green-this is more of a purple-brown.

Is it shrink-wrapped?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

00Zy99 said:


> It looks a lot darker than I expected.
> 
> All the ads showed a brighter green-this is more of a purple-brown.
> 
> Is it shrink-wrapped?


Yes, it's a wrapping, including advertisement of the new train. You can see portions of lettering through relief caused by the wrapping.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

The Hokuto and Super Hokuto stopped running this month since the Hokkaido Shinkansen is running.
Was there no retirement ceremony?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

RyukyuRhymer said:


> The Hokuto and Super Hokuto stopped running this month since the Hokkaido Shinkansen is running.
> Was there no retirement ceremony?


I think you mean the Super Hakucho/Hakucho.





*I was lucky enough to ride the original "Hakucho" back in 2000, which ran from Aomori to Osaka, and was at the time the longest daytime limited express service in the nation.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

k.k.jetcar said:


> I think you mean the Super Hakucho/Hakucho.
> 
> 
> *I was lucky enough to ride the original "Hakucho" back in 2000, which ran from Aomori to Osaka, and was at the time the longest daytime limited express service in the nation.


thanks! yes, Hakucho! lol confused it for the wrong section.

I rode it twice. I was surprised how empty it was when I went. How about you?


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Fujisan View Express*










Fujikyu has presented its new 8500 series "Fujisan View Express". This is a refurbished former Odakyu-JR Central 371 series. The train will enter in service on 23 of April with one round trip on weekly days, two round trips on saturdays, and three on holidays. The train will cover the Fuji Kyuko Line between Otsuki and Kawaguchiko.

The responsible of the design was Eiji Mitooka (Seven Stars in Kyushu).



>


Source: http://response.jp/article/2016/04/06/272997.html

Test:


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Hokuhoku Line (ほくほく線)

The Hokuhoku Line is a railway line in Niigata Prefecute. This line was built between 1968 and 1997, and connects Echigo-Yuzawa Station (Joetsu Shinkansen) with Hokuriku Region. Trains are operated by a thrid-sector company called Hokuetsu Express and this line has a max speed of 160 km/h (it is one of two fastest non-JR railways of Japan, the other one is Keisei Sky Access).

For many years, the fast way to go from Tokyo and Kanto to Hokuriku region was the Hokuhoku Line. People traveled by Joetsu Shinkansen to Echigo-Yuzawa Station and, there, they made a transfer to Hokuetsu Express trains. This railway was one of few third-sector companies in Japan to make big profits.









http://matome.naver.jp/odai/2144698321389426501









http://matome.naver.jp/odai/2141006997430400701

Hokuhoku Line has three big tunnels: Akakura (10,47 Km), Yakushitoge (6,2 Km) and Nabetachiyama (9,13 Km). Misashima Station is located in Akakura Tunnel and it is an unique station: platforms are located 10,1 meters below station and the access is possible only when the local train is stopped in the platform. 









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misashima_Station

But, Horukiru Shinkansen was inaugurated in March 2015. Because it, passengers in Hokuhoku line disappeared. Incomes dropped 90%. Nowadays, Hokuetsu Express trains runs almost empty. But, it is still cheap and fast to go from Tokyo to Hokuriku region via Joetsu Shinkansen and Hokuhoku line. This is a local TV report about the fall of Hokuhoku Line.


----------



## sacto7654

Before March 2015, travelling from Tokyo to Kanazawa by train had two options:

1. Ride the _Tanigawa_ Shinkansen train to Echigo-Yuzawa, then change over to the _Hokuetsu Express_ train for one-train trip to Kanazawa.

2. Ride the Shinkansen from Tokyo to Nagoya, then switch over to the _Shirasagi_ from Nagoya to Kanazawa via the Hokuriku Main Line.

Either way took a long time--over four hours of train riding. The opening of the Hokuriku Shinkansen cut the travel time between Tokyo and Kanazawa to 2 hours 36 minutes on single train service; indeed, it has result in much increased patronage of the _onsen_ resorts around Wakura Onsen northeast of Kanazawa and Mt. Hakusan south of Kanazawa.

It's going to be interesting to see what they will do with the Hokuhoku Line in the future. One possibility is catering to skiers from the _Keihanshin_ region to reach the resorts at Echigo-Yuzawa, but I kind of doubt the people of Osaka/Kyoto/Kobe want to change trains three times (_Thunderbird_ from Osaka to Kanazawa, _Hakutaka_ Shikansen from Kanazawa to Jōetsumyōkō, and then the Hokuetsu Express train from Jōetsumyōkō to Echigo-Yuzawa).


----------



## chornedsnorkack

sacto7654 said:


> One possibility is catering to skiers from the _Keihanshin_ region to reach the resorts at Echigo-Yuzawa, but I kind of doubt the people of Osaka/Kyoto/Kobe want to change trains three times


...with skis.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

sacto7654 said:


> Before March 2015, travelling from Tokyo to Kanazawa by train had two options:
> 
> 1. Ride the _Tanigawa_ Shinkansen train to Echigo-Yuzawa, then change over to the _Hokuetsu Express_ train for one-train trip to Kanazawa.
> 
> 2. Ride the Shinkansen from Tokyo to Nagoya, then switch over to the _Shirasagi_ from Nagoya to Kanazawa via the Hokuriku Main Line.
> 
> Either way took a long time--over four hours of train riding. The opening of the Hokuriku Shinkansen cut the travel time between Tokyo and Kanazawa to 2 hours 36 minutes on single train service; indeed, it has result in much increased patronage of the _onsen_ resorts around Wakura Onsen northeast of Kanazawa and Mt. Hakusan south of Kanazawa.
> 
> It's going to be interesting to see what they will do with the Hokuhoku Line in the future. One possibility is catering to skiers from the _Keihanshin_ region to reach the resorts at Echigo-Yuzawa, but I kind of doubt the people of Osaka/Kyoto/Kobe want to change trains three times (_Thunderbird_ from Osaka to Kanazawa, _Hakutaka_ Shikansen from Kanazawa to Jōetsumyōkō, and then the Hokuetsu Express train from Jōetsumyōkō to Echigo-Yuzawa).


Is there a possibility for JR Kamotsu runs its freight trains on Hokuhoku Line?

Nowadays, logistics from Hokuriku region to Kanto is made only by truck. A express container train from Kawasaki Freight Terminal to Kuroi Station (Joetsu City) via Joetsu Line and Hokuhoku Line could be reliable and lucrative. By the way, Hokuetsu Express could have a new source of income by JR Kamotsu payments for use its tracks.

During Winter, Hokuetsu Express could operate a daily round-trip limited-express service from Echigo-Yuzawa to Osaka without change of trains. This train could runs on Hokuhoku Line, Hokuriku Main Line and Tokaido Main Line (to reach Maibara and Otsu).


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Hokuhoku Line tracks are not able to handle the axle loads of heavy electric locomotives. Also, sidings are restricted to ten car trains and the signal system is optimized for passenger trains, not mixed traffic. There is the added complication that the Shin Shimizu tunnel doesn't have clearances for containers of 9 ft 6 in height, so international standard dimension containers cannot be hauled between Kanto and Hokuriku. As most rail freight traffic runs longitudinally rather than over shorter lateral (cross-country) routes, the potential amount of freight traffic to be gained is likely not worth the cost to upgrade.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

^^Ah, I understood. 

So, Hokuetsu Express could create some seasonal express-direct routes from Hokuriku region and Echigo-Yazawa to other regions:

*Winter:* Osaka - Kyoto - Otsu - Maibara - Tsuruga - Kanazawa - Toyama - Naoetsu - Echigo-Yuzawa

*Summer:* Naoetsu - Echigo-Yuzawa - Yokohama - Atami - Ito - Shimoda


----------



## sacto7654

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Is there a possibility for JR Kamotsu runs its freight trains on Hokuhoku Line?
> 
> Nowadays, logistics from Hokuriku region to Kanto is made only by truck. A express container train from Kawasaki Freight Terminal to Kuroi Station (Joetsu City) via Joetsu Line and Hokuhoku Line could be reliable and lucrative. By the way, Hokuetsu Express could have a new source of income by JR Kamotsu payments for use its tracks.
> 
> During Winter, Hokuetsu Express could operate a daily round-trip limited-express service from Echigo-Yuzawa to Osaka without change of trains. This train could runs on Hokuhoku Line, Hokuriku Main Line and Tokaido Main Line (to reach Maibara and Otsu).


Upgrading the Hokuhoku Line to accommodate frieght trains may not be so easy--especially if they have to raise the clearances of the tunnels to accommodate freight locomotives and flat cars carrying freight containers. And that also means upgrading the long rail viaduct between Saigata and just east of Kubiki Stations to accommodate the higher weight of freight trains, too.

However, your suggestion of a winter-only "Hokuetsu Winter Express" from Osaka Station to Echigo-Yuzawa Station running between December 1 to middle March may not be such a bad idea. Because it's a seasonal service, it won't directly compete with the Hokuriku Shinkansen. And they can use 681 and 683 dual-voltage trainsets already in the inventory.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

No doubt! 

Hokuetsu could advert this possible service as a "no-transfer, direct train from Kansai to ski resorts". 681 Series trainsets could have space for ski equipments. 

I have a suggestion for a timetable for "Hokuetsu Winter Express":


Echigo-Yuzawa - 08:00
Joetsu-Kokusai-Ski-Jo-Mae - 08:17
Muikamachi - 08:30
|
|
|
Naoetsu - 09:35
|
|
Myoko-Kogen - 10:10
|
|
Kanazawa - 12:55
|
|
|
|
Furui - 14:00
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
Maibara - 15:30
|
|
|
|
Otsu - 16:22
Kyoto - 16:35
|
|
|
Shin-Osaka - 16:55
Osaka (JR) - 17:00


----------



## 00Zy99

What if it proves popular with non-skiers? Popular enough to run year-around?


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

I don't think so. JR West operates the _Thunderbird_ limited-express train between Osaka and Kanazawa. Demand to Echigo-Yuzawa is big only during Winter.


----------



## sacto7654

I would route the proposed _Hoketsu Winter Resort Express_ like this, going west to east:

Osaka--Shin-Osaka--Kyoto--Tsuruga--Fukui--Kanazawa--Toyoma--Itoigawa--Naoetsu--Echigo-Yuzawa

I'm not sure if routing it through Maibara is a good idea, given the relatively small number of passengers alighting there on this service.

The train will be the 683 Series dual-voltage EMU, but upgraded to accommodate passengers carrying skis.

Why the stop at Itoigawa? That way, passengers can transfer to a local train on the Ōito Line to reach ski resorts south of Minami-Otari Station, with through service using paired KiHa 120 DMU's that can travel as far south as Yanaba Station.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

I agree. This service could run via Kosei Line instead of Tokaido Line.


----------



## Sopomon

Given that the Kosei line is mostly elevated and appears to be built with quite large turn radii (only from personal observation) is it possible that it could be upgraded to 160 km/h operation?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
The Kosei Line was indeed built for potential operation of trains at 160km/h, and the minimum radius of 1400m and the elevated construction was part of that. It has been used for high speed tests (up to 160km/h) of railway stock since JNR times. 

I read that the institution of 160km/h running would be complicated by the presence of slower accelerating trains that top out at 110~130km/h, and (according to one blurb I read) the time savings of only about 10 minutes compared to current timings. The MLIT also has not shown any desire to approve such services either.


----------



## sacto7654

While the Kosei Line could support the 681/683 Series EMU's at 160 km/h, does JR West want to run the 223/225 Series EMU on the same line at that speed? I think the limitations of the 223/225 EMU's explains why the maximum speed on the Kosei Line is only 130 km/h. Of course, I think the 223/225's only max out at 130 km/h on the Tokaidō and San'yō Main Lines due to need to be compatible with the many JR Freight trains running on both lines in the Keihanshin region.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Max speed of 225 series is 130 Km/h. 

I think JR West could insert traction motors in all 225 Series axles for fast and better acceleration. And all JR Kamotsu train could use Tokaido Main Line from Kyoto to Maibara, making Kosei Line as "all-passenger train railway".


----------



## 00Zy99

The issue is that Kosei has a superior profile (I think), which comes in handy for heavy freight trains.

PS-please refer to it as "JR Freight" It is easier to follow when we are talking in English.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

683 Series are tilting trains?


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New Izu Craile resort train*












Sr.Horn said:


> JR East Yokohama Office has announced on 21th of January the revenue in service of Izu Craile resort train entering service in summer or end of summer 2016. The name is the combination of the words "*C*ool", "*Rail*", and "*E*legant".
> 
> The train will run from Odawara to Shimoda along the JR Ito Line and Izu Kyūkō Line. The rolling stock used for the service is a 4 car set rebuild 651 series.
> 
> Car 1 will have window-facing counter seats on the seaward side, car 2 will have a bar counter and lounge, car 3 will have semi-open compartments, and car 4 will have conventional unidirectional 2+2-abreast seating.
> 
> All tickets are sold as Green Car. Timetable announced by JR:
> 
> Down: Odawara (11:40) - Izukyu Shimoda (14:06)
> Up: Izukyu Shimoda (15:09) - Odawara (17:12)
> 
> Intermediate stops: Atami, Ito, Izu-Kōgen, Izu-Atagawa, Izu-Inatori y Kawazu.
> 
> Source: http://tetsudo-shimbun.com/article/topic/entry-606.html


Well, today was held a presentation for media at JR East Omiya General Rolling Stock Center, place where the unit was modified since November 2015. Here some photos from MyNavy. You have a hundred of pictures on the site: http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2016/04/20/376/




>


Izu CRAILE will enter in service on 16th of July.

13/April Youtube channel: レールちゃんねる[Rail Channel]


----------



## NakedSnake

random but I kind of find it funny the two japanese rail threads here is made by cantonese and hongkong guy lol.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New Kyoto Railway Museum receives 14300 visits its first day*










Coinciding with the Golden Week it is inaugurated the new Kyoto Railway Museum (old Umekoji SL Museum), the biggest in Japan.



> KYOTO (Jiji Press) — West Japan Railway Co. opened the nation’s largest railway museum to the public in Kyoto on Friday.
> 
> The Kyoto Railway Museum displays 53 train cars, ranging from a steam locomotive to a Shinkansen high-speed train car, in a floor space of about 30,000 square meters.
> 
> JR West expects 1.2 million to 1.3 million visitors in the first year.
> 
> The museum is an upgrade to the facility and exhibits it took over from the Umekoji steam locomotive museum, which closed in August last year.
> 
> It features valuable exhibits, including cars of the first 0 series Shinkansen train and the Twilight Express, a luxury sleeper train that until spring last year connected Osaka with Sapporo. Also on display is a sleeper train car used for the Imperial family before World War II.


The Japan News
































































Photos: http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2016/04/30/011/


Live coverages and lots of special programs on national television:





















And more: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvB3iTxi7lI&ab_channel=tetsudoud35


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Next year, I will visit Japan. Of course, I will go to this museum.


----------



## Mr Downtown

Don't neglect the JR Central's Shinkansen Museum outside Nagoya. Very impressive.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Sr.Horn said:


> *New Kyoto Railway Museum receives 14300 visits its first day*


Left to right:

- JR West 500 Series Shinkansen (for me, the most beautiful high-speed trainset ever produced)

- JNR 583 Series (a limited-express EMU built in 1968; they operated at Tohoku Main Line from Ueno to Aomori)

- JNR 181 Series _Kodama_ (this train was introduced in 1958 and It was the fastest narrow-gauge train of that age. It was also the first limited-express EMU in Japan)


----------



## Robi_damian

^^ I agree on the 500 series Shinkansen. Gotta say it is weird that after that trainset, the next ones seemed to go decades back in terms of design. The square-ish profile and boxy cars of the N700 make it look like something out of the 60´s.


----------



## 00Zy99

Actually, the larger profile of the N700 is a tribute to superior aerodynamics and precision modeling. The N700 can match or outperform the 500 series in just about every way. And it can do so while carrying more people in greater comfort and using less energy. While the 500 series is certainly sleek, it is something of an anomaly compared to the other Shinkansen.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

500 Series was so expensive that JR West bought only nine trainsets. Initially, 500 Series operated only on _Nozomi_ services between Hakata and Tokyo. After the introducion of N700/N700A, 500 Series was transfered for _Kodama_ services on Sanyo Shinkansen.

Some sources says that 500 Series is the most expensive Shinkansen EMU ever produced.


----------



## M-NL

There is this myth that the series 500 was expensive, but was it?

Some examples (sourced from wikipedia):

JR West 500: 5 billion yen => 40 million euros per 16 car set
JR Central N700A: 4,6 billion yen => 37,5 million euros per 16 car set
JR Hokkaido H5: 4.5 billion yen => 36,7 euros per 10 car set
Eurostar E320: about 70 million euro per 16 car set
Velaro D: 33 million euros per 8 car set
TGV 2N2 for ONCF: 28,6 million euros per 8 car set

So, compensating for inflation, yes, for a Shinkansen it was expensive, but not as excessively as some may lead you to believe and compared to some European models it wasn't.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Why e320 (British Rail Class 374) is so expensive?


----------



## 00Zy99

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Why e320 (British Rail Class 374) is so expensive?


It has to be compatible with many different signalling systems, electrification systems, and even platform clearances. It also must have additional safety systems for use in the Chunnel, customs facilities (just in case) and security/anti-terrorism systems in excess of what purely continental trains carry.


----------



## Sopomon

Was it not the research and development costs that were prohibitively expensive on the JR 500 series?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Expensive or not, the 500 series was basically kicked off the Tokaido Shinkansen by JR Tokai, which found its incompatible seating capacity (caused by the lesser seating on the driving cars) bothersome when service disruptions required substitution of trainsets. Also, passengers found the tubelike airliner body cross section claustrophobic.


----------



## Short

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Next year, I will visit Japan. Of course, I will go to this museum.


I have just returned from Japan and while I was not able to get to the new Kyoto Rail Museum, I was able to visit the Hara Model Railway Museum in Yokohama, JR East's Railway Musem in Omiya, Saitama and the Usui Pass Railway Heritage Park in Yokokawa, Gunma. While the first two museums were relatively glitzy and glamourous, I really enjoyed the down to earth Usui Pass Museum for being totally hands on with all cabs open for people to crawl around and over on. Definitely do not miss this great place in the mountains.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Usui Pass Railway Museum is in my trip plan, of course. I wanna operate a EF63 there.


----------



## Short

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Usui Pass Railway Museum is in my trip plan, of course. I wanna operate a EF63 there.


Be sure to book nice and early for any dates that suit you. It is very popular and I missed out but it was also the start of the May Golden Week too. I still enjoyed watching the lucky guys I saw driving it under instruction.


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Today, a Tobu commuter train derailed on the Tobu Tojo Line, near Naka-Itabashi Station. 

http://www.japantoday.com/category/national/view/train-partially-derails-on-tobu-tojo-line-in-tokyo

My friend lives in Itabashi. She would go to Ikebukuro by Tobu train. But, because this derailment and confusion (she lives near derailment site), she went to Ikebukuro by her motorbike.


----------



## Sr.Horn

The Blue Ribbon Award is an award presented annually in Japan since 1958 by the Japan Railfan Club. It is awarded for railway vehicles that entered service in the previous year and voted by members as being the most outstanding design of the year. The Laurel Prize is presented annually since 1961. It is awarded for railway vehicles that entered service in the previous year and voted by the selection committee as having the most outstanding functional and design features.


This year, the Blue Ribbon was awarded to the Hanshin Electric Railway 5700 series EMU. 



> Type 5700 EMU is appreciated the performance that specialized state-of-the-art in the rolling stock for exclusive use of the local train to push introduction of new technology and the standardization of rolling stock, and to have the concept that pursued “Gentleness to a Person” by the passenger service improvement and “Gentleness to the Earth” by the environment load reduction. These characters are strongly appealing and the committee selects as Blue Ribbon Prize.


Laurel Prize 2016 for HB-E210 Hybrid DMU (JR-East) and New 260 series EMU (Yokkaichi Asunarou Railway).



> Type HB-E210 Hybrid DMU embodied an environmental performance enhancement, the improvement of the passenger service, reduction for the maintenance administrative expense by a diesel hybrid system, the stainless steel body of 3 doors, and it was evaluated that it was the superior rolling stock which greatly contributed to the transport by railway in the suburbs of the future local city. The committee selects type HB-E210 Hybrid DMU as laurel Prize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type new 260 EMU is overcame the severe condition under the 762mm gauge railway necessary and enough as the rolling stock in these days, such as adopting air-conditioning system, the deployment of apparatus reliability and maintenance, and improvement of passenger facilities. The committee evaluated these characteristic and selects as Laurel Prize.


Japan Railfan Club


Here is the ranking of 1st prizes by companies:

8 > JNR (✝1987)
8 > KINTETSU 
7 > ODAKYU
5 > JR-EAST
4 > MEITETSU (Nagoya Railroad)
3 > JR-KYUSHU
2 > KEISEI and JR-Central/West
1 > Seibu, Hankyu, Enoshima Electric Railway, Hakone Tozan Railway, Keikyu, Izukyu, JR-Hokkaido, Tobu, Nankai, JR-West, JR-Shikoku, JR-Freight, Toyama Light Rail, Tokyo Metro, JR-East/West, and Hanshin.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Ribbon_Award_(railway)


----------



## sacto7654

The 762 mm gauge 260 Series EMU is actually a very impressive accomplishment considering they had to install full air conditioning on such a physically small train. Note the A/C compressor unit on top of the trainset is very well integrated into the roof.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

260 Series has a retro design. And it is so beautiful! Ah, and this is the most advanced narrow-gauge train of the world.


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## castermaild55

Hakuba to Tokyo by way of Yamanashi


----------



## castermaild55

Aerial view
Tadami line. Fukushima


----------



## castermaild55

aerial
Koumi line, Yamanashi


----------



## castermaild55

Nagaragawa line ,Gifu


----------



## castermaild55

Kominato line, Chiba


----------



## 00Zy99

^^Nagaragawa is misspelled.


----------



## castermaild55

00Zy99 said:


> ^^Nagaragawa is misspelled.


my bad

Sagano line , Kyoto


----------



## 00Zy99

Thank you for fixing it.

And thank you very much for these videos.


----------



## castermaild55

Chichibu Railway, Saitama


----------



## castermaild55

Tsugaru railway, Aomori


----------



## castermaild55

Moka railway,Tochigi


----------



## castermaild55

Kamaishi line, Iwate


----------



## castermaild55

Japan Railways Iida Line "Hikyo-Eki" Express 2016 Spring

ENG and Spanish subb


----------



## Sr.Horn

*"fifty two seats of happiness"*










One four-car set was modified from set Seibu-4009 into a tourist train called the Fifty-two Seats of Happiness (52席の至福 Gojūni seki no shifuku) for use on services operating between Seibu Shinjuku and Ikebukuro in Tokyo and Seibu Chichibu and Hon-Kawagoe in Saitama Prefecture, entering service from 17 April 2016. The interior and exterior design of the train was overseen by architect Kengo Kuma.





































The "fifty two seats of happiness" naming expresses the "relaxation" and "feeling of being special and exclusive" resulting from spending time in the 52 seat capacity Tourism Train. The name was also chosen for its originality and memorability. In addition the "The Seibu Traveling Restaurant" catchphrase was selected to setoff the characteristic "fifty two seats of happiness" name, all being decided to simply convey that this is the Tourism Train being operated by Seibu Railway Co., Ltd. and also a restaurant train where passengers can enjoy
delicious food.

The logo mark takes inspiration from the number "52" to express the nature of "Chichibu", one of the leading tourist areas along the Seibu Line, as the shapes from a deck of playing cards, using colors that coordinate with the exterior of the train.

The spade expresses "water", the diamond "autumn leaves", the club "plants" and "happiness" in the shape of a clover. The heart is used to express a place and a time that we can spend together with and our feelings for our customers. 

The exterior design expresses the four seasons of "Chichibu", one of the leading tourist areas along the Seibu Line, and also dynamically depicts the Arakawa River which runs through abundantly natural Chichibu and Musashino. 

The interior of the cars features a motif based off of an image of canyons and other features. Portions of the interior of the train also use traditional crafts and locally sourced lumber from areas along the railway. 






















































































































Source:
https://www.jnto.go.jp/eng/topics/pk424g000000bjgm-att/pk424g000000bjom.pdf
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2016/04/14/399/
http://www.seibu-group.co.jp/railways/seibu52-shifuku/


----------



## Sr.Horn

*ETR 122 Series "Setsugekka"*

On April 23, 2016 the newly designed, silver vermilion Setsugekka (雪月花, lit. “Snow, Moon, Flowers”) train started its operation on weekend and holidays in Niigata Precture, on a day tour back and forth between the Jōetsumyōkō Station and Itoigawa Station.

The journey is approximately 3 hours, sitting in spacious chair, with superb view of the Sea of Japan from the nation’s largest train panoramic window and watching the majestic mountains of Myoko referred to as Echigo Fuji.

Meals on the train are prepared by Michelin two-star rated French cuisine chef Ryuta Iizuka. Chef-owner of Restaurant Ryuzu, using local ingredients.

Jōetsumyōkō Station departure including the meal “snow course” is 14,800 yen and the “Hana course” is 6,000 yen.





























































































































































































































Source:
http://tetsudo-shimbun.com/article/topic/entry-707.html
https://www.echigo-tokimeki.co.jp/setsugekka/


----------



## Svartmetall

After then hinting about closing the Chichibu line (thank you Cerberus) I am so glad to see them investing in a tourist train out to there. I have been out there and it has a great location and the line goes through a very pretty route.


----------



## dixiadetie

*The train that never died —— 103 series*

*Photoed by @CNAurora*

With many renew programs , 103 series still on their duty to serve passengers . Its funny that the trains born in 1960s still in service in Japan .


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Dunno if you're trying to make a point with your "funny 1960s trains are still in service in Japan", but you should know that's fairly common in many established systems to have some older rolling stock in the mix - even those with heavy use (London Underground actually operated 1960s stock on the Victoria Line until 2011 even, and that's a metro system, not some inaka transport service). JR Kyushu (one line) and JR West are the only users of this stock still and JR West is replacing them on some lines progressively (for example, they are being withdrawn from the Osaka Loop Line and replaced with this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/323_series). See the rolling stock plan up until 2019 here in the JR West briefing: https://www.westjr.co.jp/global/en/ir/medium-term/pdf/outline-of-medium_03.pdf

In general they're pragmatic about rolling stock use. Often heavily trafficked lines have their rolling stock switched out more frequently (see Yamanote line, they are between 11 to 14 years old and they're already being phased out with the new E235), and often you'll find that less trafficked lines will have rolling stock passed onto them by the busier lines as technology improves and better stock becomes available. This is untenable on some line to the inaka given their use is low, and economically replacement of the stock cannot be justified. When your system is run for profit as JR West, JR East, JR Central are, it's very hard to justify economically unfeasible replacement when perfectly good and functioning rolling stock is available.


----------



## 00Zy99

What does inaka mean?

No offense, but its confusing to have random words of another language sprinkled about a post.


----------



## Svartmetall

00Zy99 said:


> What does inaka mean?
> 
> No offense, but its confusing to have random words of another language sprinkled about a post.


Countryside. Same as Canadians or Americans saying "boonies", which no other English speaking country uses to my knowledge (English definitely not). We all have our regional variations even to English, so be understanding.


----------



## 00Zy99

I've heard Aussies and even a few Kiwis use "boonies". 

However:

A) I try to avoid such language online

B) Within the same language is different from different languages.


----------



## Svartmetall

I have to say you're being a bit pedantic about this and it is totally taking away from the potential discussion. I don't think the use of "inaka" takes away from clarity of my post as a whole... Please keep discussions on-topic and if you have a problem, PM in future.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

One of the reasons these old trains are still in service in that they are designs of the former JNR- they were built in huge quantities and to the credit of the engineers, extremely durable. Also, maintenance standards have kept them in serviceable condition all these years. This is also true of many other railways in Japan- Hankyu, for example, has many rolling stock built in the 1960's, and they are kept **** and span, almost as new as when they rolled out of the factory, despite being used in everyday commuter service. It is a fact that Japanese rolling stock is highly valued (much like Japanese cars) in the secondhand market, given their durability and good condition from careful maintenance.


----------



## sacto7654

However, the old 103 and 113/115 Series EMU's are starting to retire in large numbers, mostly because of the high power usage of these old trains. That's why in the Niigata region, the 115's are being replaced by the E129 Series; in western Japan, the 115's in the Hiroshima area are being replaced by the new 227 Series. I wouldn't be surprised within 7-8 years all the 115's running between Shimonseki and Himeji on the San'yō Main Line are replaced by something like the 227.


----------



## dixiadetie

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ Dunno if you're trying to make a point with your "funny 1960s trains are still in service in Japan", but you should know that's fairly common in many established systems to have some older rolling stock in the mix - even those with heavy use (London Underground actually operated 1960s stock on the Victoria Line until 2011 even, and that's a metro system, not some inaka transport service). JR Kyushu (one line) and JR West are the only users of this stock still and JR West is replacing them on some lines progressively (for example, they are being withdrawn from the Osaka Loop Line and replaced with this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/323_series). See the rolling stock plan up until 2019 here in the JR West briefing: https://www.westjr.co.jp/global/en/ir/medium-term/pdf/outline-of-medium_03.pdf
> 
> In general they're pragmatic about rolling stock use. Often heavily trafficked lines have their rolling stock switched out more frequently (see Yamanote line, they are between 11 to 14 years old and they're already being phased out with the new E235), and often you'll find that less trafficked lines will have rolling stock passed onto them by the busier lines as technology improves and better stock becomes available. This is untenable on some line to the inaka given their use is low, and economically replacement of the stock cannot be justified. When your system is run for profit as JR West, JR East, JR Central are, it's very hard to justify economically unfeasible replacement when perfectly good and functioning rolling stock is available.


Oh I mean the scenes of the old train still running on the lines is kinda nice one . Not laugh at them . Maybe I should use better English to express what I mean for I'm not native English speaker . :lol:

Different company has different operation strategy . In my opinion , JRW will keep old trains running until they not fit the need or "too old" . And JRE will keep the trains to be latest for keeping a low maintenance cost .


----------



## 00Zy99

sacto7654 said:


> However, the old 103 and 113/115 Series EMU's are starting to retire in large numbers, mostly because of the high power usage of these old trains. That's why in the Niigata region, the 115's are being replaced by the E129 Series; in western Japan, the 115's in the Hiroshima area are being replaced by the new 227 Series. I wouldn't be surprised within 7-8 years all the 115's running between Shimonseki and Himeji on the San'yō Main Line are replaced by something like the 227.


All the way from Shimonoseki to Himeji on one train?

And aren't there commuter rapids from Himeji to Maibara?

From there, I believe there is a Home Liner to Nagoya, where one can transfer to another bound for Shizuoka. 

Home Liner Numazu runs from Shizuoka to Numazu, where one can catch a JR East commuter rapid for Tokyo.

So its possible to traverse the Tokaido and Sanyo Main Lines using commuter rapids and Home Liners in about six changes of trains, am I right?


----------



## sacto7654

00Zy99, I'm actually referring to all the 115's running on various local services along the San'yō Main Line between Shimonoseki and Himeji (Shimonoseki to Shin-Yamaguchi, Shin-Yamaguchi to Tokuyama, Tokuyama to Iwakuni, and so on). In fact, right now you're seeing fewer and fewer 115's in the Hiroshima area as they are being replaced by 227's.


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## Sr.Horn

*JR Joban Line resumed between Odaka and Haramachi (Minamisōma)*

The Joban Line is one step closer to the full resumption.



> In good news for residents, an evacuation order for the southern part of the city here was lifted on July 12 for the first time since the massive earthquake and tsunami crippled the Fukushima No. 1 nuclear power plant five years ago.
> 
> ...
> 
> With at least some of the residents returning home, *East Japan Railway Co. resumed service on the 9.4-kilometer stretch between Odaka and Haranomachi stations* on the Joban Line for the first time in more than five years on the morning of July 12. The first train of the morning entered Odaka Station carrying 170 or so people on two cars as traditional flags used in the Soma Nomaoi (Soma wild horse chase) festival on the platform greeted passengers.
> 
> The central government is pushing to lift evacuation orders on all areas of the prefecture excluding difficult-to-return zones by March 2017.


Asahi

ANN news report:






One month before, test running:






Fresh images from the construction works on the new track alignment north of Sōma station (resumption expected by march 2017):


----------



## GojiMet86

How does the 52 Seats of Happiness run? Is it a chartered train or is it on a tourist line?


----------



## saipa237

great pics


----------



## k.k.jetcar

GojiMet86 said:


> How does the 52 Seats of Happiness run? Is it a chartered train or is it on a tourist line?


From the OP:


> for use on services operating between Seibu Shinjuku and Ikebukuro in Tokyo and Seibu Chichibu and Hon-Kawagoe in Saitama Prefecture, entering service from 17 April 2016.


It runs on weekends and national holidays, on the Seibu main lines. You must make reservations to ride it.


----------



## dixiadetie

*Trains of Keihan Electric Railway*

*Photoed by @-CNAurora-*

Keihan Electric Railway is one of the Railway companies in KanSai area .


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

cross posting from the japanese section:

I recently took the steam locomotive to Niigata. Here are some pics I took










































Pros:
Really nice ride
Nice interior
Good views from some seats
In the very rural areas, lots of people outside waving at you. it's very cute

Cons:
Slow
and most of all, the riders themselves. While I love how people outside are in awe of the train and are waving at the riders. The rider themselves are generally horrible. You have a large number of train otakus who are very aggressive. I hate to stereotype, but a lot of them are overweight, bad hygiene, rude manners, running and pushing anyone and everyone to get a good shot with their oversized DSLR camera. A few times I've seen them shove an old lady just to get some good shots. They act like they own the train.
Next are the plethora of families come with their young children and don't control them. Thus, in all the public cars (especially the ones with the best views or entertainment), you will be swamped with large otakus running around taking a jillion shots, and armies of little children chasing each other or crying.
Finally, lots of やんきー families. I don't know if its just this specific train, or a regional thing, or what, but there were a few of them coming in, buying up tons of alcohol and getting intoxicated, and talking crudely out loud.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

This locomotive is a C57 Series, built between 1937 and 1947. Probably, It is a machine built during Japanese war effort.


----------



## Sr.Horn

Images of the Train Suite Shiki-shima (JR East) manufactured in Kobe:























http://www.kobe-np.co.jp/news/shakai/201608/p1_0009420465.shtml


----------



## 00Zy99

Last picture looks almost toy-like.


----------



## sacto7654

The question now is when with both the JR East _Train Suite Shiki-shima_ and JR West _Twilight Express Mizukaze_ trainsets actually start test runs on a real rail line. I believe the _Twilight Express Mizukaze_ set has been fully delivered and we may see test runs probably starting some time in September. It's going to attract a lot of railfan photographers, especially when it starts test runs on the San'in Main Line (probably) between Kyoto and Izumoshi.


----------



## gaz2424

I've read somewhere in newspaper that Japanese made a monorail high speed train that goes around 570 km/h. Is it operational?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
The Twilight Express Mizukaze trainset was moved to Yonago, where it will be based for tests that will begin in the later half of September. Therefore, the testing will be on the Sanin Main Line in that area, not towards Kyoto. More pathings available too.


----------



## gaz2424

Thank you. 

What's the average price of the high-speed train ticket in Japan in comparison to other countries (exp. China, France, Germany). I've traveled to Germany and payed the ticket for their ICE2. It was pretty expensive.


----------



## Equario

Sr.Horn said:


> Images of the Train Suite Shiki-shima (JR East) manufactured in Kobe:


Manufactured by Kawasaki Heavy Industries?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Equario said:


> Manufactured by Kawasaki Heavy Industries?


Yes.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

gaz2424 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> What's the average price of the high-speed train ticket in Japan in comparison to other countries (exp. China, France, Germany). I've traveled to Germany and payed the ticket for their ICE2. It was pretty expensive.


It depends on the railway company and the level of service. Commuter trains and urban railways are reasonably priced, despite the fact that most are run for profit and do not get government subsidy. Shinkansen services are not cheap, but I wouldn't say they are terribly expensive either- perhaps you can say they are priced in the middle between apex fares and walk-up fares you see on railways using yield management. So Shinkansen are decisively better for walk up fares and turn up and go situations. For comparison purposes, the price of a standard class ticket for a Shinkansen service between Tokyo and Shin-Osaka is 13620 yen, which comes out to 24.6 yen/km or about 22 Euro cents/km.


----------



## Equario

k.k.jetcar said:


> Yes.


Thanks!


----------



## sacto7654

Bad news--according to this article from Yahoo! Japan:

http://headlines.yahoo.co.jp/hl?a=20160901-00000058-jij-soci

JR West plans to finally close all 108 km of the Sankō Line between Miyoshi in Hiroshima Prefecture and Gōtsu in Shimane Prefecture some time in September 2016. It's probably the longest line abandonment by any JR Group company on Honshu in quite some time.


----------



## 00Zy99

50 years from now when the population goes back up, they'll regret that.


----------



## luacstjh98

Judging by Japanese demographic trends, will that even happen?


----------



## Heavenly Field

00Zy99 said:


> 50 years from now when the population goes back up, they'll regret that.


Nah, Sanko Line was from the beginning problematical because its winding route through difficult terrain meant that it was slow, and was always going to suffer from low ridership and high maintenance costs. 
The line was at least 50% longer than ideal, and so if by some miracle they need a rail link 50 years from now, they would have had to seek a new or heavily modified alignment anyway. The miracle was that the line lasted so long after JR West went private.


----------



## 00Zy99

I wouldn't say "heavily modified", but I do agree that there could have been a few short cuts taken.


----------



## quashlo

*Mitsubishi Electric wins contract for Australian railway equipment*

Mitsubishi Electric will provide systems equipment for Transport for NSW’s New Intercity Fleet of double-deck trains (512 cars total) in Australia as part of RailConnet NSW, a JV between Mitsubishi Electric Australia, Hyundai Rotem, and UGL Limited. Mitsubishi Electric’s share of the contract is valued at about AU $300 million and covers VVVF inverters, traction motors, train monitoring systems, and passenger information systems, as well as associated maintenance work.
http://www.mitsubishielectric.com/news/2016/0905.html


----------



## Sopomon

quashlo said:


> *Mitsubishi Electric wins contract for Australian railway equipment*
> 
> Mitsubishi Electric will provide systems equipment for Transport for NSW’s New Intercity Fleet of double-deck trains (512 cars total) in Australia as part of RailConnet NSW, a JV between Mitsubishi Electric Australia, Hyundai Rotem, and UGL Limited. Mitsubishi Electric’s share of the contract is valued at about AU $300 million and covers VVVF inverters, traction motors, train monitoring systems, and passenger information systems, as well as associated maintenance work.
> http://www.mitsubishielectric.com/news/2016/0905.html


So glad to see you back!


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Welcome back quashlo-san nice to see again. Just don't stress yourself.

Now here is an interesting vid although many probably had seen it already.






Never came cross my mind that a tram that was hit by an A-bomb in Hiroshima is still in service. :banana:


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## quashlo

*Sneak peek at Kintetsu’s 16200 series Blue Symphony sightseeing limited express*
http://www.sankei.com/photo/photojournal/news/160826/jnl1608260002-n1.html

This is a new limited express named 青の交響曲 that entered service yesterday (2016.09.10), basically a refurbished 3-car set of old 6200 series commuter cars. The set will be used on runs between Ōsaka Abenobashi in central Ōsaka and Yoshino in Nara. These photos are from the press-only tour on 2016.08.26.

Livery is a rich navy blue with gold trim and emblems, drawing from Kongō Zaō Dai-Gongen (金剛蔵王大権現), the Buddheist deity to whom the Kinpusenji (金峯山寺) temple in Yoshino is dedicated. Like similar limited expresses that have been popping up in the last 5–10 years, food service is designed to be one of the big draws, and features a 30-item menu with famous, locally-sourced ingredients from areas along the train’s route like desserts and _sake_.

Target market includes women, seniors, and foreigners visiting Japan. Expected annual ridership is about 60,000. This follows on the heels of Kintetsu’s successful _Shimakaze_ train between Ōsaka Namba and Kashikojima in Mie, which has proven quite popular. Yoshino is a popular sightseeing destination, but mostly during the spring cherry blossom season… It’s not so well-known during the rest of the year, so they really tried to focus on enhancing the train and journey in hopes of drawing new visitors.










At Yoshino










At Ōsaka Abenobashi




























Cars 1 and 3 are 2+1 seating, all reserved.










Lounge car (Car 2) features leather seating and a bar counter



















Couple videos of the press tour courtesy _Abeno Keizai Shimbun_:






First part is the special musical horn for this set:






A promo video and “making of’ video produced by Kintetsu:


----------



## quashlo

*End of the line for century-old legacy of Japan’s rail in Sakhalin*
http://www.asahi.com/ajw/articles/AJ201609010008.html



> YUZHNO-SAKHALINSK, Russia--Piece by piece, the durable railway network originally built by Japan a century ago on Sakhalin island is being replaced because of a difference of a few centimeters.
> 
> The railway is one of many reminders of Japanese rule of the island between the Far East and Hokkaido. But some Russians say that legacy will remain even after the last track is removed.
> 
> Russian Railways started a long-term project in 2003 to replace all 806 kilometers of its narrow gauge railway with a wider one commonly used in Russia.
> 
> …


Some interesting tidbits about the history of Japan’s railway expansion in Sakhalin, including the export of D-51 locomotives and other rolling stock from Japan to Sakhalin post-WWII.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōbu Railway fires up restored steam locomotive for the first time*
http://www.saitama-np.co.jp/news/2016/09/13/08.html

A steam locomotive will be returning to Tōkyō-area private railway Tōbu Railway for the first time in 50 years. On September 12, the railway held a special ceremony at its Minami-Kurihashi Depot in Kuki City, firing up the restored SL for the first time. The SL will debut on services on the Tōbu Kinugawa Line in Tochigi Prefecture next summer.

The locomotive (C11 207) was leased from JR Hokkaidō, which last operated the unit in November 2014. Tōbu, however, had already demolished all of its SL support facilities, and all of the previous staff at the railway that had experience with the railway’s former SL operations had retired. Instead, the railway relied on assistance from JR Hokkaidō, Chichibu Railway, Mōka Railway, and others to train crews to operate the unit.

The SL train will have about 200 seats and will run three roundtrips daily on the Kinugawa Line between Shimo-Imaichi (下今市) and Kinugawa Onsen (鬼怒川温泉) hot springs, covering the one-way distance of 12.4 km in about 35 minutes. The train will operate a maximum of about 140 days a year, primarily on weekends and holidays.


----------



## quashlo

*NAVITIME Japan launches app displaying train routes for travel when using Japan Rail Pass*
https://www.japantoday.com/category...-routes-for-travel-when-using-japan-rail-pass



> TOKYO — NAVITIME Japan has further expanded its “NAVITIME for Japan Travel” services. An Android navigation app, the first of its kind in Japan, will enable visitors from overseas to search door-to-door travel routes and be shown displays of trains they can travel on specifically when they use the Japan Rail Pass.
> 
> The Japan Rail Pass is offered jointly by six companies under the JR Group, which is for tourists who come to Japan for sightseeing purposes. With the pass, rail-pass holders can ride certain shinkansen (bullet) trains as well as express trains and local trains operated by JR, as often as they like while the pass is valid.
> 
> …


Basically, there are some routes or services not covered by the JR Pass (such as the _Nozomi_ and _Mizuho_ services), so this app will filter those trains out of the search results.

Earlier this year, the JR Group also announced that they would allow tourists from overseas to purchase JR Passes while in Japan… Previously, you had to purchase in your home country through licensed travel agencies and remember to bring it with you.
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...able-japan-ending-frustration-tardy-tourists/

Now, if they could only get rid of some of the other onerous restrictions on it (e.g., not being able to replace a lost pass, not being able to ride the fastest Shinkansen services), it would be perfect.


----------



## quashlo

*World's Biggest Rail IPO Since 1993 Said to Seek $5 Billion*
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ing-to-seek-5-billion-from-kyushu-railway-ipo



> Japan’s government plans to privatize Kyushu Railway Co. through a share sale that may fetch about 500 billion yen ($5 billion), according to people with direct knowledge of the matter, in what would be the rail industry’s biggest initial public offering in more than two decades.
> 
> The Japan Railway Construction, Transport and Technology Agency, which fully owns the company, also known as JR Kyushu, plans to sell its entire stake, the people said, asking not to be identified as the information is private. The sale would likely be the world’s second-largest this year and the biggest rail IPO since 1993, when East Japan Railway Co. raised $7.2 billion, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.
> 
> …


This would leave JR Hokkaidō and JR Shikoku as the final two JR Group passenger railways that haven’t become fully privatized. Hopefully they can find a way to replicate JR Kyūshū’s success.

Kyūshū is probably one of the best places in Japan for tourism by rail—so many interesting trains and services, and everything is so compact. Spend 1-2 days in one city, then just hop over to the next one in a few hours.


----------



## quashlo

JR East’s E655 _Nagomi_ imperial train made its first appearance in four years on 2016.09.11. The emperor and empress traveled between Sakata (酒田) and Tsuruoka (鶴岡) on the Uetsu Main Line to attend a fishing industry event (全国豊かな海づくり大会) in Yamagata Prefecture. The last time the E655 series was in service was October 2012.


----------



## quashlo

New _Train Suite Shiki-shima_ luxury sleeper (JR East E001 series) being tested in diesel mode at Hasuda Station (2016.09.15):


----------



## quashlo

The _Shiki-shima_ began daytime testing on the Jōban Line starting 2016.09.20:


----------



## sacto7654

I wonder when will JR West start testing the _Twlight Express Mizukaze_ trainset....


----------



## quashlo

Well, there’s these promo videos for now.


----------



## LtBk

This question might have been asked before, but does the Japanese government still own the tracks for maintenance and upgrade?


----------



## luacstjh98

I highly doubt it. If you're talking about the JR Group, they're private companies (which may or may not be government owned)


----------



## quashlo

Hitachi Rail Europe at InnoTrans 2016:


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

LtBk said:


> This question might have been asked before, but does the Japanese government still own the tracks for maintenance and upgrade?


Yes, to some degree.

In terms of the financial schemes. If a rail way operator asks money from the national government to rebuild a rail line destroyed by a natural disaster, the government will insist on owning all the rail lines in question as well as the structures built on it (i.e. the stations). The rail operator will be in charge of operating the trains. However I believe this to be a temporary thing and ownership will eventually change. This is from my own direct experience working on town recovery after 2011.

That said, a lot of rural areas have rail lines that are operated by third sector companies (mixed public-private). A number of them may have mixed ownership, such as the actual rail being owned by the city or prefecture, while the trains and its operations are privately owned/run. This is true in I think one of the lines in Hyogo Prefecture.


----------



## quashlo

Some photos of the rebuilt route and stations on the Jōban Line after damage in the 2011 tsunami and nuclear accident at Fukushima:
http://response.jp/article/2016/09/25/282364.html

Currently, service is suspended on the 36.6 km Tatsuta (Naraha Town, Fukushima) – Odaka (Minami-Sōma, Fukushima) section and 22.6 km Sōma (Sōma City, Fukushima) – Hama Yoshida (Watari Town, Miyagi) sections of the Jōban Line. Train service along the entire length of both segments is still 3–4 years away (March 2020), but JR East has finished work on rebuilding and relocating the latter segment, and will open it for service December 10 after a hiatus of 5 years, 9 months. The line is single-track on these segments, but has been rebuilt with sections in tunnel and on viaduct to cope with the topography, protect the line from future damage, and facilitate future development around the stations.










Shinchi Station (Shinchi Town, Fukushima)
Station is being relocated about 220 m SSW of the original station. Area is off limits as they are doing earthwork / grading in preparation for future development around the station.



















Sakamoto Station (Yamamoto Town, Miyagi)
New station is about 1.1 km west (inland) of the original station. The old station building and most of the houses and other buildings were washed away by the tsunami, and the old platforms and footbridge at the station have already been demolished.



















Quite a change from the old station, which was at ground level.










Bridge at the north end of the station over the Sakamoto River










Old station and surrounding development is gone










Yamashita Station (Yamamoto Town, Miyagi)
New station is about 1 km west (inland) of the original station.



















Old station has been demolished


----------



## dimlys1994

From Global Rail News, nice article about ATACS - radio communication signal system and how it compared with ERTMS Level 3:



> http://www.railengineer.uk/2016/09/30/atacs-the-japanese-level-3/
> 
> *ATACS - The Japanese Level 3?*
> 30th September 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concept of ERTMS Level 3 has been around since the vision for a standardised European signalling system came about in the 1990s. Reducing the amount of track-based signalling equipment and doing everything by radio seemed an admirable goal but, despite early predictions and the emergence of something akin on lightly used lines, very little progress has been made.
> 
> The reasons are complex and contain technical, safety and commercial elements. But is it so difficult? A recent IRSE seminar held in Japan learned of the JR East ATACS system that seemed to have very similar characteristics to Level 3 and was already in limited operation, so are there lessons to be learned?
> 
> ...


----------



## smithrh

Quashlo's back! 

All is right with the world again...


----------



## castermaild55

Posters of　
Youth 18 ticket






































http://hirokazu-nagane.cocolog-
nifty.com/blog/images/2011/07/04/182011.jpg


----------



## stingstingsting

sacto7654 said:


> ayokoi also just posted a _zenmen tenbou_ (cab view) video of the new, extended JR West Kabe Line in the Hiroshima area from a 227 Series EMU (S16), now ending a Aki-Kameyama Station:


OOoooh! I would love to see the view from the rear cabin :banana: instead


----------



## 00Zy99

santsang said:


> 传说中的新干线


With all due respect, this is the international part of the forum. If you could please post in English in order to help ensure mutual comprehension, it would be appreciated.


----------



## okcnaline

00Zy99 said:


> With all due respect, this is the international part of the forum. If you could please post in English in order to help ensure mutual comprehension, it would be appreciated.


The legendary new Shinkansen.

(I'm not the original poster)


----------



## castermaild55

Kayashima Station
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kayashima_Station


----------



## castermaild55

Fukaya station, Saitama
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fukaya_Station
Fukaya Station, Japan by Dan Van, on Flickr

深谷八坂神社祭 -- Fukaya Yasaka jinja matsuri by Akiko Aoki, on Flickr




























*Tateyama station, Chiba*





































*Hosyakuji station,tochigi*



















moka station, tochigi




























okutama station , tokyo


----------



## castermaild55

kishi station, wakayama



















izumo yokota station, shimane










tosa kitagawa station, kochi



















tanushimaru station , fukuoka



















iwaki hanawa station, fukushima


----------



## castermaild55

kannon station, chiba




























mizuma kannon station, osaka










yabuki station, fukushima










kizukurii station, aomori


----------



## castermaild55

aburahi station,shiga (koka ninja station)





































komagawa nakano station, osaka



















toei station, aichi


----------



## dixiadetie

*Photoed by @-CNAurora-*


----------



## sacto7654

Sadly, those old 103 Series EMU's in JR West service are rapidly disappearing. They'll probably be completely gone by the end of 2018....


----------



## M-NL

I'm actually surprised they still use them. These trains have a resistor controlled traction system, which is seriously inefficient for commuter trains and requires lots more maintenance and uses more energy when compared to a modern system.


----------



## sacto7654

M-NL said:


> I'm actually surprised they still use them. These trains have a resistor controlled traction system, which is seriously inefficient for commuter trains and requires lots more maintenance and uses more energy when compared to a modern system.


There are actually fewer and fewer 103 Series trains left in JR West service--especially now that the 323 Series has begun to replace the 103's on the Osaka Loop Line. Even the 103's are scheduled to be phased out very soon from the Hanwa Line between Osaka and Wakayama. Indeed, it's possible the last stand of the 103's could be on the Bantan Line between Himeji and Teramae Stations--and even now, short-length 223 Series EMU's are already running on this line.


----------



## marciocarvalho

very good job guys!


----------



## londonfai

Japan looks absolutely beautiful, you're lucky guys.


----------



## Victoria211

*Japan*

Japan looks absolutely beautiful, you're lucky guys.


----------



## castermaild55

E001 series Train Suite Shiki-shima (TRAIN SUITE 四季島 
https://www.jreast.co.jp/shiki-shima/en/


----------



## luacstjh98

Is that a dedicated platform at Ueno Station for this train? Wheeew...


----------



## 00Zy99

Yes, its a dedicated platform.

But if you look at older photographs, you will notice that it is just a remodeled service walkway.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...new-fleet-to-revamp-services.html?channel=524

*Tobu Railway uses new fleet to revamp services*
Friday, April 21, 2017










_JAPAN’s Tobu Railway introduced a new timetable on April 21 featuring additional limited-express services operated by its 500 series Revaty trains which are entering service at the same time_

The new timetable increases the number of limited-express trains between Tokyo, Nikko and Kinugawa by five services on weekdays, and nine at weekends and holidays. An additional eight limited express trains are operating on the Yagan and Aizu lines from Asakusa to Aizu-tajima. New limited express routes are operating between Asakusa and Kasukabe and now extend to the Tobu Urban Park Line in the morning and evening peak periods, while outbound trains are stopping at Sengen-dai for the first time

...


----------



## sacto7654

Small wonder why Tobu retired the 300 and 634 Series EMU's--they're being replaced by 500 Series EMU's.


----------



## 00Zy99

Except that, you know, I haven't heard anything about them retiring anything. Especially since the 634 were just rebuilt in 2012.


----------



## sacto7654

00Zy99 said:


> Except that, you know, I haven't heard anything about them retiring anything. Especially since the 634 were just rebuilt in 2012.


Tobu just retired both the 300 and 634 Series trainsets. The 634 was built in very small numbers (only two four-car trainsets) and was retired on 16 April 2017.


----------



## 00Zy99

Where did it say this?

And I'm a little confused about the 634. Its mechanically identical to the 6050 series which is still in operation and it serves a different market.


----------



## sacto7654

The last I heard about the 634's are they are now being assigned to _excursion_ service similar to the _Joyful Train_ trainsets used by various JR companies--in short, no more regularly scheduled trips. The last I heard they we being run on an _sakura_ blooming excursion up the Tobu Utsunomiya Line.


----------



## Astaire007

Tokyo Station square renovation


----------



## sacto7654

JNR Class D51-200, a steam locomotive that normally belongs to the Kyoto Railway Museum, was seen doing test running on the Hokuriku Main Line between Maibara and Kinomoto as we see from two videos from YouTube member _DR. YELLOW movie by charonzoom_:











D51-200 will be assigned to the SL _Yamaguchi_ and SL _Kitabiwako_ excursion services in 2017.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*The Twilight Express Mizukaze makes its first depart*










^^ Passing Amarube viaduct



> OSAKA – West Japan Railway Co. launched its latest tourist draw Saturday, a 10-coach luxury sleeper train called a “hotel on wheels.”
> 
> Since February, when the plan was announced, the Twilight Express Mizukaze has proven popular even months before services began in western Japan.
> 
> On Saturday morning, the first train departed Osaka Station as JR West officials and railroad fans celebrated the launch.
> 
> ...
> 
> The train accommodates only 34 passengers in 16 rooms. A one-night tour with a room for two costs between ¥250,000 and ¥1.25 million ($225 and $11,300), with suites starting from ¥750,000.
> 
> The Mizukaze runs from Kyoto and Osaka to Shimonoseki in Yamaguchi Prefecture and returns via the Sea of Japan coastline, offering passengers a one- or two-night tour and chances to get off and see the sites along the way.


The Japan Times


----------



## DingeZ

They missed a zero there. ¥250,000 is $2250. That's a really high price for a one-night trip, but seems to fit, as it is sold out for months.


----------



## sacto7654

Besides, the E-956 Shinkansen trainset, JR East also made announcements on new trainsets coming over the next few years.

First, the JR Eat Hachinohe Line will get a variant of the KiHa E130, the KiHa E130-500 with 18 cars under order, according to this article from the _Japan Railfan_ magazine web site:

http://railf.jp/news/2017/07/04/165500.html

Second, a new diesel-electric trainset, the GV-E400, will start deliveries in 2019 and will be assigned to the Niigata region and northern Tohoku region, according to another article in _Japan Railfan_ magazine web site:

http://railf.jp/news/2017/07/04/170000.html


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## Sopomon

What happened to the news about Alstom being given the chance to produce a DMU for Japan?

Did I just imagine that, or did it disappear in a tangle of protectionism?


----------



## sacto7654

The last I heard, the new GV-E400 (JR East) and H100 (JR Hokkaido) are probably going to be built by Niigata Transys, who has built many small DMU's in the past for various JR companies.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*DD200 Class*










The Class DD200 is a Bo-Bo wheel arrangement diesel-electric locomotive type on order by Japan Freight Railway (JR Freight) for use on freight and shunting duties in Japan. A prototype locomotive was delivered from the Kawasaki Heavy Industries factory in Kobe in late June 2017 for testing and evaluation in the Tokyo area:






















































































































More pictures: http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2017/07/05/239/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JR_Freight_Class_DD200


----------



## sacto7654

The DD200 order could be a big one--JR Freight needs to replace their rapidly aging DE10 and DD51 fleets. It's certainly needed in the Tokai region with the many industrial plants around the Nagoya area.


----------



## Trav

Here is a video I made on my recent trip to Japan. I love the transport system over there. The Shinkansen is nearly perfect! I tried to film as many of the Shinkansen trains as I could. I also got to see the 500 Type Eva, it was a unexpected and nice suprise.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*E353 series "Super Azusa" debut*

JR East announced that the E353 series will start regular Super Azusa service from next December 23rd.

The E353 series is a DC tilting electric multiple unit train on order by JR East for use on limited express services on the Chuo Main Line between Shinjuku and Matsumoto.



















Will enter in service a total of 36 cars, 3 3-car units and 3 9-car units.










Firstly, a total of four down services (Shinjuku - Matsumoto), and four up services (Matsumoto - Shinjuku) will be use the new train sets.

http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2017/10/26/240/
https://www.jreast.co.jp/nagano/pdf/171026.pdf


----------



## Astaire007

JR Shibuya Station Saikyo Line New Platform Construction


----------



## okcnaline

E231-22 is renamed MU-2 and placed in service on the Musashino Line. Looks like there isn't much chance of another variant of E235 anytime soon.


----------



## luacstjh98

I wonder if they might decide to cascade out the E231-0 and replace both E231-0 on the Chuo-Sobu Local and E217 on the Sobu Rapid with a new E235 variant...


----------



## okcnaline

E235 isn't going see any action in other lines any time soon. They've only introduced the 07 set last month.

As for the E231-0, maybe to the Musashino Line? Entire fleet of E231-500 is supposed to be displaced for the E235 and A520 is has already begun operating on the Chuo-Sobu Line a while back.


----------



## Astaire007

JR Harajuku Station New Station Building Construction


----------



## Astaire007

Improvement Work of JR Ochanomizu Station


----------



## Astaire007

JR Shibuya Station Saikyo Line New Platform Construction


----------



## Astaire007

Tokyo Station Square Renovation


----------



## Astaire007

JR Shibuya Station Saikyo Line New Platform Construction


----------



## Astaire007

Improvement Work of JR Sendagaya Station


----------



## Astaire007

Maglev Construction at Shinagawa Station


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Odakyu 70000 Series "Graceful Super Express"*










Odakyu presented on tuesday, december 5th, the new Romancecar 70000 series "GSE" or "Graceful Super Express". New limited express service will enter in service from mid-march 2018.








































































































































Photos: https://news.mynavi.jp/article/20171205-552384/

GSE presentation (Tokyo MX):


----------



## M-NL

I'm a bit disappointed to be honest. The head end just doesn't look as graceful as its direct predessor VSE and the models before that. They all had more round and flowing head end designs, where this is just too squared and wide for my taste.

It seems the Japanese designers are a bit hit or miss recently. The E353 and the Tobu 500, for instance, are gorgeous. The E235 on the other hand, has this weird front end moulding where the roof line extends past the moulding, which could have easily been fixed.


----------



## Astaire007

JR Yamanote Line Shinagawa New Station Construction

12/3


----------



## Astaire007

Tokyo Station Square (completed)


----------



## Sopomon

M-NL said:


> I'm a bit disappointed to be honest. The head end just doesn't look as graceful as its direct predessor VSE and the models before that. They all had more round and flowing head end designs, where this is just too squared and wide for my taste.
> 
> It seems the Japanese designers are a bit hit or miss recently. The E353 and the Tobu 500, for instance, are gorgeous. The E235 on the other hand, has this weird front end moulding where the roof line extends past the moulding, which could have easily been fixed.


I imagine it's a similar situation to Nissan pre-Goshn (spelling!). Engineers have complete control over most of the process, and unless the designer is a celebrity, it's an afterthought. It produces highly functional, but generally ugly designs.


----------



## Astaire007

Tokyo Station Square (completed)


----------



## Astaire007

JR Shibuya Station Saikyo Line New Platform Construction


----------



## Woonsocket54

Fukaya Hanazono Station (Chichibu Railway) construction - expected to open 2018.10.20









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Fukaya_Hanazono_Station_west_side_20180101.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Fukaya_Hanazono_Station_east_side_20180101.jpg


----------



## Woonsocket54

Ashikaga Flower Park Station (JR East Ryomo Line) - expected to open 2018.04.01









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Ashikaga_flowerpark_station.jpg


----------



## Sr.Horn

*GV-E400*

One single-car unit and one two-car unit was delivered from the Kawasaki Heavy Industries factory in Kobe on January 10th, 2018.

The GV-E400 series is a diesel-electric multiple unit (DEMU) train type for use in the Niigata and Akita areas.

These trains will be the first diesel-electric multiple units to be operated by JR East, with diesel engines driving generators, which in turn power electric traction motors. The trains will have stainless steel bodies, and a maximum speed of 100 km/h.

New GV-E400 leaving Kobe:






Same GV-E400 arriving at Niitsu depot in Niigata:


----------



## sacto7654

The most likely first route for the GV-E400: Niigata to Aizu-Wakamatsu via the Shin'etsu and Ban'etsu West Lines, replacing the KiHa 110's now on the route.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

cross posting from the Japanese forum..










I had a chance to ride one of the newest trains in Japan, Tobu's Revaty line.
Had a business trip from Fukushima to Niigata, then back to Fukushima then down to Tochigi and back to the Tokyo area.

It's really nice inside, just like a bullet train but slightly more leg space. The trains have free wi-fi.. although this is negated by the tons of tunnels you will go through.
Not too many people rode it, about 50% capacity.


----------



## Sr.Horn

Seen this week on KHI plant:

The new H100 DECMO (JR Hokkaido), joyful train "Hiei" (Keihan), new traninsets for Kobe Municipal Subway and others...


----------



## sacto7654

I believe the first _Hiei_ trainset for Keihan has already shipped out just a few days ago. And the JR Hokkaido H100 trainset prototype is scheduled to be shipped out to Hokkaido in mid February 2018.


----------



## hichamaziz

thanks for the pics


----------



## Sopomon

Were the designers of the Hiei train on meth or something?

It's cataclysmically ugly.


----------



## loefet

^^ Agree, it's even worse than that Rapi:t train, which now in my view is the second most ugly Japanese train..


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Novelty factor attracts interest from the general public- possibly more patronage? That and the fact that people in Kansai aren't exactly known for their subtlety (or good taste).


----------



## Sopomon

k.k.jetcar said:


> Novelty factor attracts interest from the general public- possibly more patronage? That and the fact that people in Kansai aren't exactly known for their subtlety (or good taste).


Kansai may be known for being somewhat lacking in finesse, but Kyoto itself is Japan's cultural and artistic capital, the locals there ought to know better.

Novelty is such a shallow thing - it always wears off. It's a shame that good design isn't invested in over cheap marketing tactics.


----------



## bluemeansgo

loefet said:


> ^^ Agree, it's even worse than that Rapi:t train, which now in my view is the second most ugly Japanese train..


Really? I've always loved the Rap:t. It's a train that's not afraid to break convention and yet have subtle cultural and historical throwbacks.

It simultaneously reminds me of steampunk, old steam locomotives, Kamen rider, and a giant centipede. It looks like a train right out of a miyazaki film. How can anyone hate that train?

It's like how non-Japanese often hate on the 700-series Shinkansen because it looks like a duck ( or a space ship to Japanese ) and not a muscular powerful functional "train" like the TGV... although I still say the AGV looks like a shoe.


----------



## bluemeansgo

k.k.jetcar said:


> Novelty factor attracts interest from the general public- possibly more patronage? That and the fact that people in Kansai aren't exactly known for their subtlety (or good taste).


I don't know if this is novelty for novelty's sake. Isn't the area it's supposed to run in a holy Buddhist area? The tourist information certainly talks a lot about rays of sunlight and whatnot. 

It looks like they incorporated the sun into the design, which seems appropos. 

Also, I can appreciate the visual balance on the side of the train as well:









What is it that people don't like about the train? That it looks "weird" to them?

http://www.hieizan.or.jp/


----------



## loefet

bluemeansgo said:


> Really? I've always loved the Rap:t. It's a train that's not afraid to break convention and yet have subtle cultural and historical throwbacks.
> 
> It simultaneously reminds me of steampunk, old steam locomotives, Kamen rider, and a giant centipede. It looks like a train right out of a miyazaki film. How can anyone hate that train?
> 
> It's like how non-Japanese often hate on the 700-series Shinkansen because it looks like a duck ( or a space ship to Japanese ) and not a muscular powerful functional "train" like the TGV... although I still say the AGV looks like a shoe.


Really, the 700 series is the best looking Shinkansen train in my opinion.


----------



## Sopomon

bluemeansgo said:


> What is it that people don't like about the train? That it looks "weird" to them?
> 
> http://www.hieizan.or.jp/


Right I'll take the bait and dissect it for you.

Let's start with the windows. The line is famous for sightseeing, especially the momiji in Autumn. Having small port-hole style windows on this line is practically-speaking, absolute stupidity, before we even go in to how they fit in to the design as a whole. The guests riding have a needlessly restricted view, while the interior becomes gloomy and dim as a result (so much for rays of sunlight). There is literally no practical benefit.
Now, in terms of design, there's a reason why port-hole windows on trains are a novelty feature: because they look like shit. When you mix repetitive and (needlessly)rounded features with the straight edges found on railway vehicles, it just looks awkward - as if a child has tried to draw a railway vehicle. 

Then we get to the 'sun' motifs. Putting a thick gold line around one of the _oval_ windows as a means of representing the sun is lazy. It's shallow, simplistic, and last time I checked, the sun wasn't an oval. In style, the windows and livery are trying to go somewhere towards a weak approximation of art-deco (I assume, but really with this garbage, it's hard to tell). I ask you - what the hell does this art-deco, vaguely European, and outright _mimsy_ industrial design have to do with the Buddhist significance of the area? If I were involved with the local temples, I would be offended. 
In Japan, Buddhist design and architecture is somber and minimal, well balanced and generally uses earth tones. What we are presented with is a garish trash-can on wheels with some ****-a-poo bullshit justification of its design features, that only appeals in the shallowest sense. Much more in keeping with the tone of not only the destinations served, but Kyoto as a whole would be something simple, with clean lines and surfaces, and using local materials and colours on the outside. 
You want novelty? Use local wood on the train's exterior, maybe even from the same type of tree that the temples themselves are constructed from - modern wood products are both strong and safe enough to use in this capacity. That would be a much more meaningful piece of design frippery than what we have before us. 

It's so infuriating - you see this all across Japan, from architecture, to industrial design to urban planning. Disregard all design practice, forget the history and culture of the location that you're creating something for, and instead throw yet another monstrosity in there in a desperate bid for the populace's attention (alongside all the other 'novelty attractions'). It's done because it's easy, for the average Joe to go 'wow', over and over again rather than making any attempt at a cohesive design language. It's pure laziness at its core. Why go to the effort of really trying to work with local customs, history and tradition, when you can use some garish elements in your design that are just enough for the hordes to notice something different? Slap a crappy justification on it and voila, everyone's happy. Except, until piece by piece the entire place is just a patchwork of attention grabbing nonsense. 

Kyoto is a city renowned for its subtlety and high culture. What this represents is not only a brazen affront to that history, but part of a much broader wave that has been breaking since the boom economy era. Things are changing in some aspects (see the increasing popularity of renovating kyo-machiya, rather than building yet another hideous prefab plastic house), but this new Hiei set is just so _backwards_.

I recommend you try reading some of Alex Kerr's work. He discusses these topics far better than I could hope to and has succeeded in instigating some real change in rural Japan.


----------



## Sr.Horn

JR Hokkaido H100-DECMO leaves the Kawasaki Factory in Kobe (Sat. 10-2-18)


----------



## bluemeansgo

Sopomon said:


> Right I'll take the bait and dissect it for you.
> 
> Let's start with the windows. The line is famous for sightseeing, especially the momiji in Autumn. Having small port-hole style windows on this line is practically-speaking, absolute stupidity, before we even go in to how they fit in to the design as a whole. The guests riding have a needlessly restricted view, while the interior becomes gloomy and dim as a result (so much for rays of sunlight). There is literally no practical benefit.
> Now, in terms of design, there's a reason why port-hole windows on trains are a novelty feature: because they look like shit. When you mix repetitive and (needlessly)rounded features with the straight edges found on railway vehicles, it just looks awkward - as if a child has tried to draw a railway vehicle.
> 
> Then we get to the 'sun' motifs. Putting a thick gold line around one of the _oval_ windows as a means of representing the sun is lazy. It's shallow, simplistic, and last time I checked, the sun wasn't an oval. In style, the windows and livery are trying to go somewhere towards a weak approximation of art-deco (I assume, but really with this garbage, it's hard to tell). I ask you - what the hell does this art-deco, vaguely European, and outright _mimsy_ industrial design have to do with the Buddhist significance of the area? If I were involved with the local temples, I would be offended.
> In Japan, Buddhist design and architecture is somber and minimal, well balanced and generally uses earth tones. What we are presented with is a garish trash-can on wheels with some ****-a-poo bullshit justification of its design features, that only appeals in the shallowest sense. Much more in keeping with the tone of not only the destinations served, but Kyoto as a whole would be something simple, with clean lines and surfaces, and using local materials and colours on the outside.
> You want novelty? Use local wood on the train's exterior, maybe even from the same type of tree that the temples themselves are constructed from - modern wood products are both strong and safe enough to use in this capacity. That would be a much more meaningful piece of design frippery than what we have before us.
> 
> It's so infuriating - you see this all across Japan, from architecture, to industrial design to urban planning. Disregard all design practice, forget the history and culture of the location that you're creating something for, and instead throw yet another monstrosity in there in a desperate bid for the populace's attention (alongside all the other 'novelty attractions'). It's done because it's easy, for the average Joe to go 'wow', over and over again rather than making any attempt at a cohesive design language. It's pure laziness at its core. Why go to the effort of really trying to work with local customs, history and tradition, when you can use some garish elements in your design that are just enough for the hordes to notice something different? Slap a crappy justification on it and voila, everyone's happy. Except, until piece by piece the entire place is just a patchwork of attention grabbing nonsense.
> 
> Kyoto is a city renowned for its subtlety and high culture. What this represents is not only a brazen affront to that history, but part of a much broader wave that has been breaking since the boom economy era. Things are changing in some aspects (see the increasing popularity of renovating kyo-machiya, rather than building yet another hideous prefab plastic house), but this new Hiei set is just so _backwards_.
> 
> I recommend you try reading some of Alex Kerr's work. He discusses these topics far better than I could hope to and has succeeded in instigating some real change in rural Japan.


Well explained, sir.

And thank-you for the detailed break-down. I appreciate how you explained the functional aspects of the design and how they don't fit into the context of the area or common use of the line.


----------



## bluemeansgo

loefet said:


> Really, the 700 series is the best looking Shinkansen train in my opinion.


I used to be a fan of the 500-series if I was picking a favorite. It was the first train to 300km/h and it it definitely the most aggressive. It's too bad that it's price tag and limitations limited its use to only Sanyo line.

But as I learned more about the 700-series and N700, I grew to really appreciate that the functional of the 700-series design is amazing, as it prioritizes function over form. Though I think the 700T Taiwanese design is a much more attractive iteration.

The E6 is also more attractive than the E7 and looks less like a bubble on a box from the front.


----------



## Sr.Horn

Journalists and photographers joined a cargo train visit operated by JR freight. It ran 63.2 kilometers from Tokyo Freight Terminal to Sagami Freight Station in 96 minutes. /JiJi Press video


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Sopomon said:


> Right I'll take the bait and dissect it for you.
> Let's start with the windows. The line is famous for sightseeing, especially the momiji in Autumn. Having small port-hole style windows on this line is practically-speaking, absolute stupidity, before we even go in to how they fit in to the design as a whole. The guests riding have a needlessly restricted view, while the interior becomes gloomy and dim as a result (so much for ...


Jeez louise, it's a fricken one-off train, not tearing down Kinkakuji. If it gets more riders to take the line, then great, as the railway needs to make profits. I'll take the eclectic (if questionable in taste) over the uniform and bland. And as far as architecture and urban planning is concerned, I'll take Japan's approach over the soulless wasteland of a typical American sunbelt city.


----------



## Sopomon

k.k.jetcar said:


> Jeez louise, it's a fricken one-off train, not tearing down Kinkakuji. If it gets more riders to take the line, then great, as the railway needs to make profits. I'll take the eclectic (if questionable in taste) over the uniform and bland. And as far as architecture and urban planning is concerned, I'll take Japan's approach over the soulless wasteland of a typical American sunbelt city.


Well, design matters, and it impacts the world around you all the time. Also in terms of the more general point, try comparing Kurokawa Onsen with Beppu Onsen and telling me you prefer the eclectic style. (Pro-tip: Kurokawa onsen's buildings are not old, nor reflect any particular architectural style - but here a concerted effort was made to create a cohestive whole).

I have every right to care, I wrote a thesis paper on exactly this debate between Kyoto's residents (who broadly care) and outside influences (essentially thuggish developers and construction firms, even the central government to an extent). Kyoto's historic majesty has been reduced to theme park-like islands of preserved culture in among a sea of horrible grey mansion blocks and tatty cheap homes. It is that bad as it's another nail in the coffin, another jab that numbs the populace to this kind of poor taste.
They had a chance to make something beautiful, and went for the crass instead.


----------



## bluemeansgo

Sopomon said:


> Well, design matters, and it impacts the world around you all the time. Also in terms of the more general point, try comparing Kurokawa Onsen with Beppu Onsen and telling me you prefer the eclectic style. (Pro-tip: Kurokawa onsen's buildings are not old, nor reflect any particular architectural style - but here a concerted effort was made to create a cohestive whole).
> 
> I have every right to care, I wrote a thesis paper on exactly this debate between Kyoto's residents (who broadly care) and outside influences (essentially thuggish developers and construction firms, even the central government to an extent). Kyoto's historic majesty has been reduced to theme park-like islands of preserved culture in among a sea of horrible grey mansion blocks and tatty cheap homes. It is that bad as it's another nail in the coffin, another jab that numbs the populace to this kind of poor taste.
> They had a chance to make something beautiful, and went for the crass instead.


True... if design didn't matter, Disneyland wouldn't be able to charge what it does to ride mediocre rides. In that case, design (and brand) is everything and they have gone to painstaking lengths to design things in a way to delight their patrons so much that many go back year after year after year.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Eizan Electric Railway "Hiei" *





































Eizan Electric Railway have announced the debut date for their new tourist train, “Hiei”: Wednesday March 21st.

The Eizan Railway operates a small rural railway network in northern Kyoto. Two lines run from Demachiyanagi Station in the city’s north east: the Eizan Main Line and the Kurama Line. Both lines terminate at sacred mountains topped with temples and both lines are known for their super scenic routes. 

The new Hiei tourist train is to run along the Eizan Main Line taking passengers to the foot of Mount Hiei.




























The new train’s elliptical windows are its most distinctive feature, with a large ellipse at the front and rear of the train giving the train a bold and futuristic appearance. This ellipse motif was inspired by the railway’s own route map and is said to represent both the mysterious power of nature and the sacred dignity of the mountain destination.
































































Wheelchair/stroller space will also be available, and exterior and interior display devices will give the train’s destination in four languages: Japanese, English, Korean, and Chinese. The total capacity is 85 persons: 30 seated and 55 standing.










The fare for the full journey between Demachiyanagi Station and Yase-Hieizanguchi Station will be 260 yen for adults and 130 yen for children under 12 years of age. This is the regular fare.

Source: https://news.mynavi.jp/article/20180307-596002/ / https://www.japanstation.com/eizan-railways-hiei-tourist-train-debut-march/


----------



## Yappofloyd

Sr.Horn said:


> *Eizan Electric Railway "Hiei" *


Fantastic, absolutely love it! Almost looks like it should be in a Miyazaki movie...

Thanks for posting this update and the pics.


----------



## rheintram

Can't say I particularly love this design... though what really strikes me as odd ist that they opted for this seating arrangement on a tourist train. Hard to look outside... especially since the windows are oddly small and weirdly shaped.


----------



## sacto7654

Speaking of which, has JR West announced when they will finally reopen the San'yo Main Line completely between Himeji and Shin-Yamaguchi Stations?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
Didn't know Yokosuka Line congestion between Kawasaki-shi and Tokyo-to had anything to do with the Sanyo Line, but FWIW, the final section between Mihara and Shiraichi Stations is scheduled to re-open on Sept. 30.
https://trafficinfo.westjr.co.jp/chugoku.html


----------



## sacto7654

I asked that because the San'yo Main Line has been out of service since the big rainstorm in early July 2018.

Speaking of which, I wonder why JR East didn't decide to build more E233's to replace the E217's on the Yokosuka Line service, unless the JR East Niitsu plant can now only build E235 variants.


----------



## Momo1435

^^ It has already been reported, but not confirmed that JR East is looking at the E235 as the replacement of the E321's on the Tokaido, Utsunomiya and Takasaki lines. So it does appear that the E235 will simply be the new E233, the standard new series for the JR East urban and suburban operations in the Kanto region for the next decade.


----------



## starrwulfe

sacto7654 said:


> ... I wonder why JR East didn't decide to build more E233's to replace the E217's on the Yokosuka Line service, unless the JR East Niitsu plant can now only build E235 variants.




They have integrated some of the newer tech like battery power into the E235.

E233 series is 20 years old if you count the development time and was supposed to be a 10 year springboard actually. If it helps, E235 is actually just evolutionary and an E233 can be rebuilt to a 235 easily. Not to mention the same platform is on other JTREC trainsets on other lines as well.


----------



## luacstjh98

Don't the E235-0 trainsets have some reused E231-4600 cars? I'm curious what has to be done to those cars to bring them up to E235 standard...


----------



## starrwulfe

k.k.jetcar said:


> Interestingly, this order will signal the end of box seating on the Yokosuka Line- all non-Green car seating will be longitudinal. A definite comfort downgrade for people travelling long distances, for example from Chiba Prefecture to Kamakura on a weekend. I suppose JR-E expects those people to buy green car tickets. Apparently the rush hour conditions are the prime concern, with 191% loadings between Musashi Kosugi and Nishi-Ooi in the AM commute.



As one of those people that have to take the Yokosuka line to Shinbashi in the morning sometimes, getting some E235s in there will definitely be better; there's more standee room in E233s than E217s for sure. As for those riding from Chiba to Kanagawa, I'm sure as long as they have a seat, they'll be fine. Traverse seats aren't as comfortable as you'd think. Plus don't forget the other end of the line is Narita Airport; we need room for folks carrying luggage on there.


----------



## luacstjh98

I might probably get shot for saying this, but shouldn't JR East be more actively pushing airport-bound travelers with luggage towards the Narita Express?

Is the NEX that uncompetitive to the extent that most airport travelers are taking the regular rapids?


----------



## SSCreader

First, you need to remember than JR trains are not competitive with Keisei trains on the Airport - City route. The passenger share is 80/20 for Keisei, which is usually faster and cheaper. Were it not for the Japan Rail Pass, the JR share would probably be even lower.

But if you come from Chiba itself, you will ride those regular JR trains to the airport with luggage. It probably won't attract a lot of foreigners, but locals need to go to the airport as well.


----------



## starrwulfe

Don’t forget there are tons of airport shuttle buses that link pretty much every part of Kanto to both airports. Most local users find these more convenient than rail since there’s plenty of room for luggage underneath the coach and it’s a one-seat ride without any transfers.

JR and Keisei do such a good job marketing to inboud tourists, many don’t know that the shuttles may make stops at their hotels. I’ve had to tell colleagues and friends that were meant to stay around Kachin Makuhari and Odaiba that the Airport Limousine is easier, quicker and cheaper than taking the train in any case. But I digress...

With the use of mapping apps these days, people don’t even think that the whole of Tokyo is using the same train to get to work/school and it will be well over 100% capacity; they just jump on whatever train is leaving from/to the airport and struggle with their luggage in the middle of town. But it’s ¥1300 cheaper for me to take a Narita Airport bound Yokosuka/Sobu Express from Musashi-Kosugi than NEX and the time savings is negligible. If I sit in the green car, it only adds a few hundred yen more, plus there’s coffee and snack service. Plus it comes 4 times an hour compared to NEX’s ever-changing frequency. 

I think JR East should be pushing Green Car services more in the near future as alternatives to limited express trains. They’re just as comfortable and unless you’re heading well outside Greater Tokyo, you’ll arrive in the same amount of time.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Personally I just hate the motion of buses and prefer to take the train even if it might take longer.


----------



## sacto7654

While the Keisei's _Skyliner_ is very fast from Narita to central Tokyo, there is one gigantic problem: Keisei's service ends at Keisei Ueno Station just west of JR East Ueno Station (it's physically inside Ueno Park itself). JR East's _Narita Express_ has the advantage of direct service to major junction stations on the JR East network (Tokyo, Shinagawa, Shibuya, Shinjuku, Ikebukuro, Omiya, Yokohama and Ofuna).

As for the _Limousine Bus_ service, there's another big problem: dealing with the heavy traffic of the Tokyo metropolitan area itself. Convenient yes, but taking sometimes two-plus hours between central Tokyo and Narita Airport is no fun.


----------



## luacstjh98

Nippori is a better interchange to the Yamanote loop anyway, very few people got on at Keisei Ueno the last time I took the Skyliner, whereas Nippori's platforms were packed. Besides, if I recall, there's been a lot of talk for Keisei to build a branch to Tokyo Station then linking to Keikyu, providing an alternative to the Asakusa Line?

And I guess it doesn't help JR East's case that the Narita Express is *really* expensive for locals.


----------



## Svartmetall

sacto7654 said:


> While the Keisei's _Skyliner_ is very fast from Narita to central Tokyo, there is one gigantic problem: Keisei's service ends at Keisei Ueno Station just west of JR East Ueno Station (it's physically inside Ueno Park itself). JR East's _Narita Express_ has the advantage of direct service to major junction stations on the JR East network (Tokyo, Shinagawa, Shibuya, Shinjuku, Ikebukuro, Omiya, Yokohama and Ofuna).
> 
> As for the _Limousine Bus_ service, there's another big problem: dealing with the heavy traffic of the Tokyo metropolitan area itself. Convenient yes, but taking sometimes two-plus hours between central Tokyo and Narita Airport is no fun.


These are not "big problems" unless you are not used to being in a big city. Where do you think the trains in London go to? All TFL rail goes to Paddington station, and you change for local transport. Few people stay near Paddington. Transfers to the tube can be tough due to old passages and no elevators. 

RER B to Charles De Gaulle often require a transfer as well. Some of the transfers between the RER and Paris Metro are incredibly long, and are by far more inconvenient than those on the Tokyo rail system as there are rarely lifts available. 

Keisei Ueno links directly to Ueno station and the Tokyo Metro network so it's not bad. Every time I've been to Japan I've used the standard Keisei network (not the Skyliner) to get to central Tokyo and then transfer to where I need to go. There are elevators on nearly every route these days. 

If you think this is a "problem", you've simply not been to large cities before. It's rare you'll get a door-to-door service and you'll often have a transfer (sometimes a long one) once you get to the centre.


----------



## sacto7654

While Keisei is very nice, you still have to deal with a transfer at Nippori to the Yamanote or Keihin-Tohoku Line--not a fun experience during commute hours. _Narita Express_' ability take you directly to Shibuya, Shinjuku, Ikebukuro and Omiya Stations without changing trains is a real plus.

As for _Limousine Bus_, if your destination is in from Tokyo Station eastward, it's not so bad. Indeed, there are a lot of really cheap bus service between Narita Airport and Tokyo Station itself.


----------



## Svartmetall

sacto7654 said:


> While Keisei is very nice, you still have to deal with a transfer at Nippori to the Yamanote or Keihin-Tohoku Line--not a fun experience during commute hours. _Narita Express_' ability take you directly to Shibuya, Shinjuku, Ikebukuro and Omiya Stations without changing trains is a real plus.
> 
> As for _Limousine Bus_, if your destination is in from Tokyo Station eastward, it's not so bad. Indeed, there are a lot of really cheap bus service between Narita Airport and Tokyo Station itself.


Again, as I said, this is perfectly normal in most world cities of any notable size. Transferring at Paddington Station to the Bakerloo, Circle, H&C or District lines are not fun - especially since the sub-surface tube lines compared to the deep tube Bakerloo are located at total opposite ends of the station with no direct transfers. 

Keisei are quite cheap compared to all other options and it makes it well worth the journey if you've got 3 people travelling together. The number of options to both Haneda and Narita are pretty good by world standards, and the transfers are not that egregious, as I said, there are elevators (which are lacking in other older systems like London and Paris in many places) making luggage less of an issue.


----------



## Equario

Amazing video showing different train lines within Tokyo and Yokohama (seems it has not been posted here before):


----------



## Kintoy

N'EX Narita Express


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

Cross posting here since its about 2 long distance trains.


I just did some work with two Tohoku area train companies. Sanriku and Sendai Airport Line. We looked a lot of their new engineering after the 2011 disasters.

here's the inside of the Sendai office! Sorry, can't take more pics than those.
The girl is the airport line's mascot made in 2015









On a related note, their line was also 20 minutes late. Note the train departure time of 914, and the lock near 930. Unfortunately I didn't catch the reason why.. I actually came around 930 to catch the next train and was surprised the previous train still didn't arrive


----------



## keber

I stumbled across this video:




And I noticed that many if not most railway tracks in this video don't have continuous welded rail. How's that? Is it because of narrow gauge (I don't see any reason though)?


----------



## luacstjh98

https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Co...-weighs-exit-from-money-losing-train-business

Well, the Japanese rolling stock market has always been quite fragmented, I wonder if they'd considered mergers at any point...


----------



## portopia

RyukyuRhymer said:


> *To our SSC Non-Japanese rail fans, I need your input!!
> *
> I recently had a meeting with the Yokohama Minatomirai Railway Company.
> Mostly about staffing issues and station stuff..
> 
> but they suddenly asked me what foreigners think of their webpage. They're interested in doing a big visual change but a lot of the staff are quite old and out of touch.
> 
> so if anyone is interested, please view the link below and tell me what you think of the page. what you think they should add. Also if possible, tell me what country you are from
> 
> https://www.mm21railway.co.jp/global/english/index.html
> 
> for me personally, I think the page is great in that its already multi-lingual and has all the right information. but the styling is a bit late 90s-ish to me.
> Also a bit more detail on the attractions is also good.
> 
> For those unfamiliar with this line.. It goes to Yokohama Chinatown, the Minato Mirai area, and other coastal parts of Yokohama. They also share the trains with Tokyu Toyoko and the Metro Fukutoshin line. (basically this company just operates the stations)



It's a nice page indeed, specially for such a short line. I wonder if there could be a link to Tokyo Metro and Tokyu pages since almost everyone using that line will also use its extensions (Fukutoshin or Toyoko). Also the name of the attractions along the line (on the map) could be in a slightly darker shade of gray, the way it is now may not appear at all on a bad display.


----------



## jp1032

Sr.Horn said:


> Seen in perspective, my comment is exaggerated BUT, in terms of services (and I think is most important than the global aspect), small Japanese station like this are much well served than any other here in Europe in terms of toilets, waiting areas, vending machines and ticketing.


including the coin locker which is very essential if a traveler has many baggage and wants to explore a tourist spots nearby the station.


----------



## flierfy

k.k.jetcar said:


> This! People can wax poetic about wonderful architectural tour de force "iconic" buildings using traditional materials from the vernacular, but if they don't provide the basic human services and conveniences, they are just pretty sculptures in a park. Case in point- on a railfan journey a few years back I was in the Munich area- though not a new station, the Grafing Station in Bavaria on the Munich S Bahn is a station with six platforms, and 160 trains a day, but no toilet facilities. Of course no convenience store adjacent. Had to cut short a trainwatching session due to too much coffee for breakfast:nuts: It makes me thankful for the convenience (and peace of mind it provides) of Japanese railways, even the smaller ones.


In which century have you been there? There are public conveniences at Grafing station as there is a bakery shop across the street. Given that the station is located out of town in the middle of a car park, it is in fact very well equipped with amenities and bears comparison with Japanese stations anytime.


----------



## TM_Germany

flierfy said:


> In which century have you been there? There are public conveniences at Grafing station as there is a bakery shop across the street. Given that the station is located out of town in the middle of a car park, it is in fact very well equipped with amenities and bears comparison with Japanese stations anytime.


In fact, that particular station seems to have restrooms itself (at least you can see a yellow restroom sign on this picture). However generally I agree, that small Japanese stations are better equipped with amenities (not even talking about cleanliness etc) than German or European ones. Case in point: Many other stations on that S-Bahn line are basically the glorified bus shelters Svartmetall mentioned before (i.e. this one.


----------



## Sopomon

RyukyuRhymer said:


> *To our SSC Non-Japanese rail fans, I need your input!!
> *
> I recently had a meeting with the Yokohama Minatomirai Railway Company.
> Mostly about staffing issues and station stuff..
> 
> but they suddenly asked me what foreigners think of their webpage. They're interested in doing a big visual change but a lot of the staff are quite old and out of touch.
> 
> so if anyone is interested, please view the link below and tell me what you think of the page. what you think they should add. Also if possible, tell me what country you are from
> 
> https://www.mm21railway.co.jp/global/english/index.html
> 
> for me personally, I think the page is great in that its already multi-lingual and has all the right information. but the styling is a bit late 90s-ish to me.
> Also a bit more detail on the attractions is also good.
> 
> For those unfamiliar with this line.. It goes to Yokohama Chinatown, the Minato Mirai area, and other coastal parts of Yokohama. They also share the trains with Tokyu Toyoko and the Metro Fukutoshin line. (basically this company just operates the stations)


My first question is more is such a page for a line necessary?

Otherwise, it'd be great to see elements of the Chinatown, port skyline etc involved and to make the website more up to current best practice - the Toronto GO page is pretty good: https://www.gotransit.com/

Also worth getting a professional translator in - some of the English is a little dicey.


----------



## Sopomon

k.k.jetcar said:


> This! People can wax poetic about wonderful architectural tour de force "iconic" buildings using traditional materials from the vernacular, but if they don't provide the basic human services and conveniences, they are just pretty sculptures in a park. Case in point- on a railfan journey a few years back I was in the Munich area- though not a new station, the Grafing Station in Bavaria on the Munich S Bahn is a station with six platforms, and 160 trains a day, but no toilet facilities. Of course no convenience store adjacent. Had to cut short a trainwatching session due to too much coffee for breakfast:nuts: It makes me thankful for the convenience (and peace of mind it provides) of Japanese railways, even the smaller ones.


I know it's hard to believe... but sometimes, you can *both* provide a utility and look good! :nuts:


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

Sopomon said:


> My first question is more is such a page for a line necessary?
> 
> Otherwise, it'd be great to see elements of the Chinatown, port skyline etc involved and to make the website more up to current best practice - the Toronto GO page is pretty good: https://www.gotransit.com/
> 
> Also worth getting a professional translator in - some of the English is a little dicey.


Thanks for the feedback and link!.
Perhaps not but maybe it could just be a simple facelift?

the Rinkai Line also has a short number of station but their page is far more interesting imho
http://www.twr.co.jp

Yui Rail's page looks very modern (but they have twice the number of stations and is the only line in Okinawa, so they're likely under more pressure to advertise more)

https://www.yui-rail.co.jp/navi/en


----------



## Sopomon

^^

The Yui Rail page is very close to what I would consider industry best practice:

-Highly visual, with local imagery
-Simple links to topics of interest
-Strong branding and consistent design

TWR's English page has made the classic error of assuming that a page dense in information (that Japanese people tend to enjoy: 何とか一覧 being quite revealing in its use in web pages across the country) is something that the English-speaking (or even European) world also appreciates.
It's not easy to counter this urge - I was involved in a consultant role with multiple web design projects between foreign and Japanese firms (in both directions; foreign to Japanese market and vice versa) and a common train of thought with the older or more conservative companies was 'If our webpage isn't really complicated, then people won't think we're official enough and they won't take us seriously' - global experience to the contrary be damned.


----------



## loefet

RyukyuRhymer said:


> *To our SSC Non-Japanese rail fans, I need your input!!
> *


Overall it's a good page.
It's have a no-nonsense appearance and is extremely simple to navigate and find the information of what you need. No, menus to get lost in or anything (like the Toronto GO page posted above).
Since the main purpose is to cater to foreigners, which I guess is a relatively small number of all passengers, then keeping it simple is the way to go, makes the process of keeping it up to date much simpler. 
I agree that it looks a bit dated in it's design and I do not like that "standard" Japanese font that they use for all English pages everywhere, the letters more or less just flows together and are hard to read.

Also I'm missing any information about through service onto the other lines that it's connected to, which makes you believe that it's just this short line and nothing else. 

I'm from Sweden.


----------



## Equario

RyukyuRhymer said:


> *To our SSC Non-Japanese rail fans, I need your input!!
> *


Information wise (e.g. tickets, fares, etc.) everything is pretty easy to understand. Though, having information on the 'opening times' would be nice. 

Having said that, it's a bit complicated to calculate the fair. It's not a rocket science, it's just not the usual way for foreigners. Also, wording 'Facilities nearby the line' seems a bit awkward as it turns out to be a list of landmarks. My first impression of 'Facilities nearby the line' was toilets or convenient shops, not Landmark Tower (I am not an English native speaker). 

Speaking of design, it's, indeed, 90tish. If possible, I suggest getting design refurbishment done by American, Canadian, European, etc. web studio.

I am from Ukraine.


----------



## starrwulfe

RyukyuRhymer said:


> *To our SSC Non-Japanese rail fans, I need your input!!
> *
> I recently had a meeting with the Yokohama Minatomirai Railway Company.
> Mostly about staffing issues and station stuff..
> 
> but they suddenly asked me what foreigners think of their webpage. They're interested in doing a big visual change but a lot of the staff are quite old and out of touch.



Umm first of all why are they NOT asking people like me who actually live here and use the line all the time for our input? There's a bunch of things that could use some upgrades:

Platform LED signs need to be updated to color and show station codes like Tokyu and Tokyo Metro's do. 

Obvious marks should be placed for optimal handicapped/stroller/luggage boarding locations. 

English announcements should say something about F-Liners being the quickest way back to Shinjuku (tourists jump on 8 car locals not knowing and then get very confused as to why the train is bouncing all stops) 

TVMs and FAMs need to also be able to load fares onto smart phones and Apple watches like JR's newest machines. 

The website needs to be formated for mobile devices. 


...shall I go on? Let them know I'd be happy to come down there and talk to them in person too.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

starrwulfe said:


> Umm first of all why are they NOT asking people like me who actually live here and use the line all the time for our input? There's a bunch of things that could use some upgrades:
> 
> Platform LED signs need to be updated to color and show station codes like Tokyu and Tokyo Metro's do.
> 
> Obvious marks should be placed for optimal handicapped/stroller/luggage boarding locations.
> 
> English announcements should say something about F-Liners being the quickest way back to Shinjuku (tourists jump on 8 car locals not knowing and then get very confused as to why the train is bouncing all stops)
> 
> TVMs and FAMs need to also be able to load fares onto smart phones and Apple watches like JR's newest machines.
> 
> The website needs to be formated for mobile devices.
> 
> 
> ...shall I go on? Let them know I'd be happy to come down there and talk to them in person too.


This is really awesome. check your PM!

also can you tell me how often you use the line? (and maybe from where to where?). I can mention some one I know, regularly uses it, and tells me that he wishes there was .. xyz.


----------



## Sr.Horn

JR East has repainted one unit of E653 series with the classic "Limited Express livery" style from the JNR era. They aim to enter in service on the Joban Line between Iwaki and Tokyo from March 2019 for the Hitachi service.




























Source: @momojirimokeo


Some 485 Series with "Limited Express livery":





































Source: @115T1146


----------



## starrwulfe

^^
I wish they could bring back the full color headsigns to the E653 as well. Good retro livery!


----------



## jp1032

JR Train along Sanin Main Line in Kyoto


----------



## sacto7654

Hopefully, we'll see this special livery E653 on the full Jōban Line service between Tokyo and Sendai when that is restored around 2020.


----------



## jp1032

Osaka Loop train


----------



## jp1032

Thomas Land Fujikyu train (Otsuki Station)


----------



## 00Zy99

jp1032 said:


> Osaka Loop train


Which station is this?


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

*New Japanese train station has no entrance or exit, only used to admire the scenery*



> One of the most unusual stations in the whole country is now open and ready for business.
> 
> Over the years, Japanese rail operators have been delighting passengers with incredible ideas designed to provide them with the ultimate train experience. Not only have they brought out some of the most stunning designer trains the world has seen in recent years, but they’ve also created Star Wars and Darth Vader-themed train jingles, cat cafe trains, and Platform 13½ at Tokyo’s Ueno Station.
> 
> Now, it’s time for Yamaguchi Prefecture’s Nishikigawa Railway to take the spotlight, as they’ve just created what many are calling the most unusual station in Japan. Located on the Nishikigawa Seiryu Line, which runs parallel to the Nishiki River in Iwakuni, this station is unlike any other as it has no entrance and no exit. In fact, it’s totally inaccessible to people…unless they disembark from a train.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105006279313973248
https://soranews24.com/2019/03/19/n...UC9dQ55QhiUJN0pJm7L_QjfS0F1GJlX5Vmq1zfjkd4YOo


----------



## Svartmetall

I guess that is more a "pause" rather than an actual destination? Do train schedules actually give "5 minutes for photos" or something?


----------



## rogerfarnworth

The early history of Japanese Railways is covered in exemplary fashion in a book by Dan Free.

This is my review of the book.

http://rogerfarnworth.com/2019/03/19/book-review-early-japanese-railways-by-dan-free


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Rias Line*

Operations for the railroad linking Miyako and Kamaishi in Iwate Prefecture were restored on Saturday after being suspended for eight years following the Great East Japan Earthquake in 2011.

The suspended 55.4-kilometer section, which runs along Iwate coast, was transferred to Sanriku Railway Co. from the East Japan Railway Co. The section was integrated with two other lines run by Sanriku Railway to form the new 163-kilometer Rias Line, which is now the longest railroad operated through public-private funding.












The Japan News


Some TV station covered the inauguration:






Full act:


----------



## pudgym29

*Railfans' special*



Svartmetall said:


> I guess that is more a "pause" rather than an actual destination? Do train schedules actually give "5 minutes for photos" or something?


   Having partaken in a number of "_inspection trips_" promoted by the Central Electric Railfans' Association, I suspect the schedule does not merely show the 'arrival' and 'departure' times of the trains at this station - it informs passengers the train shall retreat from, and advance upon the station so that photographers / videographers can shoot the train as it enters. :happy:


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Well I would be surprised given this station has no access except from the train and there is nowhere to go from there, plus the schedule will be pretty infrequent, I'd imagine every 90 - 120 mins. So I guess the train is more likely to just pause, allow photos and then more on for selected services.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

Continuing off of Horn's post

Finally, one can go down the entire Sanriku coast now! it took nearly a decade for the reconstruction of the coastal railway in this area!

Some of the problems weren't engineering but financial and political. JR East wasn't keen on restoring them because they were running in the red. In fact, they didn't want to keep many of the lines they inherited from JNR in this region, but did so due to local needs. 

Sanriku Railway, which owns two lines that connect to JR's line, needed JR East to restore their portion so their own railway could be connected. After much back and forth, JR East decided to restore their part, and then give it to Sanriku, which will now run all 3 lines as one long line!

This project is close to me since I did some consulting work for them.

https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...way-northeast-japan-resumes-regular-services/

*Tsunami-hit railway in northeast Japan resumes regular services*



> railway line stretching more than 160 kilometers along Iwate Prefecture’s Pacific Coast resumed regular services Sunday for the first time since sustaining heavy damage caused by the 2011 tsunami and massive earthquake that devastated the Tohoku region.
> 
> The service between Miyako and Kamaishi stations in the prefecture officially reopened Saturday with a single train journey. The operator, Sanriku Railway Co., took control of the section of track from East Japan Railway Co., completing the opening of the entire 163-kilometer-long Rias Line. Two sections of the coastal-rail line had previously resumed operations.
> 
> At Unosumai Station in the city of Kamaishi on Sunday, local students welcomed train cars adorned with the design they helped create, featuring English and French words of appreciation for the support they received from overseas during the reconstruction efforts.
> 
> “It looks better than I expected. I hope more people will smile and cheer up our town when they see this train in operation,” said Mana Kawasaki, a 14-year-old from Kamaishi-Higashi Junior High School, as she viewed the brightly-colored train.


----------



## Faiyez

This is very exciting.

My plan is to first arrive to Kamaishi on the weekend SL Ginga tourist train, then take the newly opened section up to Miyako.

I'll spend a couple nights there and check out Jodogahama Beach before continuing on the Sanriku up the coast to find Omoto and get to Ryusendo cave.

I'll say, JR East is far ahead of all other JR operators when it comes to servicing overseas tourists. As I understand it, only JR East offer prospective JR Pass holders the ability to easily book online on their network from abroad. They have also added most of the joyful trains to said booking page. In addition to the SL Ginga I have plans to try Resort Shirakami as well, so kudos to JR East for allowing everyone to be on equal footing, because these special services are really popular and they might require booking as soon as they're available.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

Faiyez said:


> This is very exciting.
> 
> My plan is to first arrive to Kamaishi on the weekend SL Ginga tourist train, then take the newly opened section up to Miyako.
> 
> I'll spend a couple nights there and check out Jodogahama Beach before continuing on the Sanriku up the coast to find Omoto and get to Ryusendo cave.
> 
> I'll say, JR East is far ahead of all other JR operators when it comes to servicing overseas tourists. As I understand it, only JR East offer prospective JR Pass holders the ability to easily book online on their network from abroad. They have also added most of the joyful trains to said booking page. In addition to the SL Ginga I have plans to try Resort Shirakami as well, so kudos to JR East for allowing everyone to be on equal footing, because these special services are really popular and they might require booking as soon as they're available.


Ive taken the SL Ginga.

When in Hanamaki be sure to check out the local dancing before boarding the train. usually there are local performers that assemble on the platform and tons of people watch. 

Miyako is your typical decaying Japanese rural town. Lots of shops are closed. But be sure to try some of the crab ramen and sea food places near the station. Jodogahama also has a nice restaurant at the base, and a museum by the parking lot (a bit of a far walk).

Unfortunately transportation there is really few and far in between.


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## Lw25

Is there any site were I can check what kind of rolling stock operates each train? With more details than Wikipedia.


----------



## luacstjh98

Japanese Wikipedia is a lot more detailed than the English one.


----------



## Lw25

I know. By Wikipedia I meant not only English version.  I'm planning a trip on a JR Tokai network but I would like to check composition of trains.


----------



## 00Zy99

????

English-language Wikipedia is pretty detailed as it is.

If you could please tell us which specific lines you are looking at, we could conceivably work something out from there.


----------



## Lw25

e.g. I would like to catch a 213 series train. I know they operate on Iida line right now, but also a 313 series operates on this line.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Lw25 said:


> e.g. I would like to catch a 213 series train. I know they operate on Iida line right now, but also a 313 series operates on this line.


Probably regularly checking this twitter hashtag would be the best method:
https://twitter.com/hashtag/飯田線運用


----------



## Lw25

k.k.jetcar said:


> Probably regularly checking this twitter hashtag would be the best method:
> https://twitter.com/hashtag/飯田線運用



Thank you :cheers:


----------



## starrwulfe

JR East released a new image campaign promo.


----------



## Smithers78

*North Umeda Station*

Some pictures of what will become North Umeda Station (this is a temporary name, I'm not sure what it will eventually be called) and the Tokaido support line. This will be for trains like the Haruka from Kansai Airport that don't call at the main JR Osaka station, but instead bypass it and stop at Shin-Osaka to connect with the Tokaido Shinkansen. North Umeda Station should be open in 2023.

I'm not sure whether goods trains will use this underground line. The current line that servies this purpose is on the surface at the far side of the large open space in the picture. Part of the open space will become a park after the current surface link is replaced with the underground one. I'm not sure what will happen with the rest of the area.


----------



## *Tomodachi Maikeru*

The Keio Line Shinjuku Station History video.


----------



## Sr.Horn

Fresh news: JR East has announced new trains for Chiba Prefecture.

The Boso and Kashima areas will incorporate in 2021 new E131 series trainsets that will share tracks with the current E209 commuter trains. It will be on the Uchibo Line (Kisarazu-Awa Kamogawa), Sotobo Line (Kazusa Ichinomiya-Awa Kamogawa) and Kashima Line (Sahara-Kashima Shrine). A total of 24 new cars (12-2 car sets) will be added next year. Note in renders the different livery than the current colors typical from Chiba area. Navy blue and yellow change to a light blue.




























JR East press release: https://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2020/20200512_ho01.pdf

Here the typical commuter trains in Chiba Prefecture:









209 Series.









211 Series.

Chiba loop cab view::


----------



## 00Zy99

Given that the existing equipment seems to come in five-car sets, why are the new cars only being ordered in pairs? The extra cabs would definitely cost capacity.


----------



## M-NL

Why create an other new model altogether? Why not order a variant of existing models? What makes existing designs such as the E233-family or a design based of the E235 unsuitable?


----------



## luacstjh98

M-NL said:


> Why create an other new model altogether? Why not order a variant of existing models? What makes existing designs such as the E233-family or a design based of the E235 unsuitable?


This is presumably a 4-door variant of the Niigata-area E129, which is itself a derivative of the E233. The E129 also operate in 2+2 and 2+2+2 car sets.


00Zy99 said:


> Given that the existing equipment seems to come in five-car sets, why are the new cars only being ordered in pairs? The extra cabs would definitely cost capacity.


I would bet that it's the same reason as EMU usage in America, and JR West more locally - the ability to vary train lengths according to demand. Could also be a byproduct of the E129 heritage.

For what it's worth, the Boso Peninsula sees a mix of 4, 5 and 6 car sets, and these trains will mainly run on the outer parts of the prefecture without even touching Chiba Station. 2-car trains might be enough out on those parts.


----------



## Sr.Horn

Some recent shots from JR Central HC-85 tests on Kisei Main Line in Mie Prefecture:


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

https://railf.jp/news/2020/06/02/101000.html



perhaps of some interest to travelers/tourists

Translation:

Niigata's Tokimeki railway special commemorative train tickets for its 40th anniversary starting from June 5 2020
until it is sold out


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

神戸市、北神急行線を6月1日から市営地下鉄 北神線として運行開始。谷上～三宮の運賃はおよそ半額に


　神戸市は、北神急行電鉄が営業していた新神戸駅～谷上駅間（延長7.5km）の事業譲渡を受け、6月1日より市営化し、市営地下鉄 北神線として運行を開始する。これを記念したヘッドマークを全車両に付けて運行する。




travel.watch.impress.co.jp





Translation summary
Kobe City will take over Hokushin Kyuko railway's line between Shin Kobe Station and Tanigami, and it will be commercialized from today.
Although the lines were already in operation, an agreement in 2018 meant that Kobe City will now take control of the full line
Kobe city will change the fares to match it with their existing subway fares. it will generally be cheaper
The fare from Shin-Kobe station to Tanigami station is 370 yen to 280 yen. The fare between Sannomiya Station and Tanigami Station will be reduced by half from 550 yen to 280 yen.








Finally, Hokushin will also transfer their mascot over to Kobe City which will continue to use it
(green, Kobe City's subway line, red the Hokushin's subway line, so basically from now on, the whole line is 'green')


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

2021年春登場の新型車両E131系は房総をどう走るか | 鉄道コラム | | 鉄道チャンネル


2両編成・ワンマン運転を基本とした、房総エリアの新型車両、E131系。 2両編成を12本、計24両を新造し、内房線 木更津～安房鴨川、外房線 上総一ノ宮～安房鴨川、鹿島線 佐原～鹿




tetsudo-ch.com




summary

New train, E131 will run in the boso peninsula of Chiba Prefecture. will run on 
Uchibo Line Kisarazu-Abo Kamogawa, Sotobo Line Kazuso Ichinomiya-Abo Kamogawa, Kashima Line Sawara-Kashima Jingu 
However they won't be operated during rush hour due to its smaller capacity, and it seems they will use the older ones that have more cars.
will replace the 209


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

x posting

While on my way to work, I noticed that the Tsukuba Express has new trains! never noticed until now but their new TX-3000 began operations just 2 months ago!

What's different is that
the outside has slightly different paint, with blue and red stripes








the old ones are just red only










Secondly on the inside
the older models had longitudinal seating in most cars. but some cars had a mixed longitudinal/traverse arrangement
the TX-3000 is all longitudinal
More over, at the ends, there are clear screen guards too, which I find useful as it prevents the butts of people who lean into the side, fron touching the sitted passenger. also it provides better space to hang your umbrella

here is how the old one looked like, no glass.
wish I took a pic of the new one but oh wells


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

鳥取市内の１１駅舎簡素化へ｜NHK 鳥取県のニュース


老朽化が進み、利用者が少ない鳥取市内にある１１の駅舎について、ＪＲ西日本はコスト削減のため、規模を縮小した駅舎に建て替える方針を示している…




www3.nhk.or.jp





summary translation

JR West wants to change 11 stations in Tottori City, to simplified designs to save costs
they are targeting stations that are over 60 years old, with users of 3,000 or less per day
basically every station in Tottori city except Tottori station and Tottori Daigakumae.

if the city allows JR West to proceed, the stations will have no roofs, no staff, and no toilets (that sucks).
I believe it would just be a platform only kind of deal.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Chichibu Railway Series 1000 electric car by justani, en Flickr


----------



## *Tomodachi Maikeru*

A detailed history of the Yamanote Line starting from 1872 when Japan's first railway service commenced operation. 
The first section of line was built on an embankment in the ocean off Tokyo Bay.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*JR Hokkaido KiHa261-5000*

Kiha 261-5000 series, new express trainset for JR HOkkaido, to enter service April 2021 arrived in test to Abashiri. Here some shots from the interior design:














































A couple of test drive videos with spectacular images of the late summer landscape in Hokkaido:


----------



## 00Zy99

Looks nice. I just can't help but wonder if there are any interior images of the ill-fated super-tilting prototype KiHa-285. Or if there are any good images of the canceled 187 series that would have traversed Usui Pass unassisted.


----------



## Lw25

Door in nose of KiHa 261 have a door handle? Usually door like this in Japanese trains are for walk-through head, but those in limited express trains are usually sliding to both sides with rubber gangway behind them, mowing forward when coupled, but I can't see how that could work here. I saw something similiar in JR Central trains (211, 213, 311, 313), but those had rubber gangway around the door.


00Zy99 said:


> Looks nice. I just can't help but wonder if there are any interior images of the ill-fated super-tilting prototype KiHa-285. Or if there are any good images of the canceled 187 series that would have traversed Usui Pass unassisted.


You mean this units?
『幻の187系特急形電車』
『国鉄末期に計画されていた幻の形式・187系電車のこと。』

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896997293945110528Those are not hard to find, there is much more, just search for "国鉄187系". There is very large train oriented community in Japan, so they provide a lot of information, unfortunately for people from outside, mostly in Japanese. Honestly, on my master degree studies interview I said that one of the points why I have chosen that department was to improve my Japanese in order of accessing railway related papers in Japanese.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

Translated summary:

JR West has a ceremony for a new Long Distance Train, the West Express Ginga
which will connect the Chugoku region to the Kansai region via Tottori.
It was supposed to open in May, but due to COVID, was delayed till now









新長距離列車「銀河」を歓迎｜NHK 鳥取県のニュース


関西と中国地方を結ぶ、ＪＲ西日本の新しい長距離列車「ＷＥＳＴ　ＥＸＰＲＥＳＳ　銀河」の運行が始まり、経由地の鳥取県の米子駅では、１２日朝に…




www3.nhk.or.jp


----------



## Sr.Horn

WESTEXPRESS GINGA

JR West introduced a new long-distance train linking key areas of western Japan. The new train is called the West Express Ginga and offers a variety of seating and sleeping options to suit the varying needs of different travelers. The name “Ginga” means “galaxy” or “milky way” in Japanese, but for railway fans the new train’s name is evocative of the original Ginga train, an overnight express sleeper train that ran between Tokyo and Osaka between 1949 and 2008. The new West Express Ginga is flexible in that it can operate either as a daytime or overnight service. Initially it will run as a sleeper service between the Kansai and Sanin regions (Kyoto-Osaka-Tottori and Shimane), but it is scheduled to run as a daytime service between Kansai and the Sanyo Region.





































The new train has been created by remodeling a 6-car JNR 117 series train that previously ran as a commuter train on the Sanyo and Tokaido main lines. The 117 series was first introduced in 1979, so the train’s basic form has a vintage appearance which is enhanced by its new exterior coloring: a deep lapis lazuli blue which represents the beautiful sea and sky of western Japan. 














































Source: Tetsudo Channel / Japan Station

Debut video (MBS):






Previous report (MBS):






Departing Izuminoshi (Nimo5):






Arriving at Nishi-Izumo (Nimo5):






Testing in April (Nimo5):


----------



## Lw25

Sr.Horn said:


>


Is that couchette compartment? I don't think 285 series have compartment like this? They have sleeping compartments and... "plackart" iirc?


----------



## SSCreader

This will have a low capacity compared to 285 series trains that can transport 158 passengers: 101 places in day configuration, and 85 places in night configuration. It will probably feel more like one of the cruise trains introduced by other JR companies, even if it is seems that it will run on a regular basis. You can read more on the interior design here.


----------



## Lw25

Thanks. So it is couchette. Well, there is come back of night trains in the world now, because they have kinda different market than HST and planes, so maybe there will be more of them in Japan again. This may be just first one.


----------



## starrwulfe

^^
Not to mention that there’s definitely a market on the Nihonkai side of Japan since there’s no Shinkansen service and the competition is overnight buses. Elderly people will pay more for the premium services.


----------



## rivla

Evolution of High Speed Rail




evolution


----------



## INFRAs_I_ructure




----------



## Svartmetall

Would it be possible to please post all content associated with the Shinkansen and Chuo Shinkansen in the appropriate Japan High Speed Rail thread rather than the general railways?


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

some pics I took today of tokyo's newest train station, on my way to work


----------



## Momo1435

And directly next to Tokyo's newest train station.


The old embankment of the 1st railway in Japan from 1872 has been uncovered underneath the former Keihin Tohoku Line and Yamanote Line tracks right next to Takanawa Gateway Station.

This was a line between Shinbashi in Tokyo to Yokohama, passing her on route. Back then it was constructed on the shore of Tokyo Bay, nowadays it's 2 km inland.

The archeologist were surprised that the original embankment was preserved in such good state, you can see in the pictures.









【独自】「海の上を走る列車」の跡　高輪ゲートウェイ駅の再開発工事で出土：東京新聞 TOKYO Web


１８７２（明治５）年の国内初の鉄道開業時、東京湾の浅瀬に線路を敷設するため造られた「高輪築堤（ちくてい）」の遺構が、東京都港区の再開発...




www.tokyo-np.co.jp
























The bridge heads that were uncovered are exactly the same as the ones on this painting of the railway line (the twitter post doesn't name the artist, just that it's from a book).











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330357996375818240


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

x posting








防犯カメラ1両に5台、新型「315系」のデザイン公開（朝日新聞デジタル） - Yahoo!ニュース


　JR東海は1日、2021年度から在来線に投入予定の通勤型電車「315系」の外観デザインを発表した。また高山線の特急「ひだ」、紀勢線の特急「南紀」向けに開発している新型車両「HC85系」を正式に採用




news.yahoo.co.jp





Summary Translation
JR Tokai unveils new commuter train Series 315

The company also decided to officially adopt the new HC85 Series, which is being developed for the Hida Limited Express on the Takayama Line and the Nanki Limited Express on the Kise Line.

According to the company, the Series 315 has a geometric frontal shape with high-intensity LED front lighting. The long-familiar white color and the corporate color orange are harmonized. It is equipped with batteries to run to the nearest station in the event of a power failure and five onboard security cameras per car.

　The "HC85 Series" is the company's first hybrid train that uses a diesel engine and storage batteries. The company aims to start commercial operation in 2010.


----------



## Lw25

RyukyuRhymer said:


> x posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 防犯カメラ1両に5台、新型「315系」のデザイン公開（朝日新聞デジタル） - Yahoo!ニュース
> 
> 
> JR東海は1日、2021年度から在来線に投入予定の通勤型電車「315系」の外観デザインを発表した。また高山線の特急「ひだ」、紀勢線の特急「南紀」向けに開発している新型車両「HC85系」を正式に採用
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.co.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summary Translation
> JR Tokai unveils new commuter train Series 315
> 
> The company also decided to officially adopt the new HC85 Series, which is being developed for the Hida Limited Express on the Takayama Line and the Nanki Limited Express on the Kise Line.
> 
> According to the company, the Series 315 has a geometric frontal shape with high-intensity LED front lighting. The long-familiar white color and the corporate color orange are harmonized. It is equipped with batteries to run to the nearest station in the event of a power failure and five onboard security cameras per car.
> 
> The "HC85 Series" is the company's first hybrid train that uses a diesel engine and storage batteries. The company aims to start commercial operation in 2010.


315 series looks more or less like 313 series. 
What is that train on picture you posted? Because it neither 315 series nor HC85 looking at that Asahi's article. Are those two competing designs of 315 series?
I wonder, HC85 is diesel-battery, but will those units have pantograph as well or charging will use only engine and brakes?


----------



## jrk_abcde




----------



## jrk_abcde




----------



## RyukyuRhymer

Lw25 said:


> 315 series looks more or less like 313 series.
> What is that train on picture you posted? Because it neither 315 series nor HC85 looking at that Asahi's article. Are those two competing designs of 315 series?
> I wonder, HC85 is diesel-battery, but will those units have pantograph as well or charging will use only engine and brakes?


you are right. there are 3 known renderings of 315 series










this one is the most recent


----------



## Lw25

Thanks


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

小湊鐵道キハ40が試運転、五能線キハ40は廃車回送＿もとJR東西の国鉄形気動車3両が並ぶシーンも


あたたかな気候の新天地で助走しはじめたキハ40、幾年も走り続けた海辺の線路を離れ廃車へとむかうキハ40系―――。国鉄が全国各地の非電化路線むけにつくった気動車（ディーゼルカー）キハ40系の対照的なワンシーン。




article.yahoo.co.jp





Summary translation

the Gono Line Kiha 40 trains are heading to the scrapyard after decades of service since the JNR days
the GV E400 will take over


----------



## Sr.Horn

A couple of new adds for JR East

JR East announced the addition of two new locomotives to replace the current JNR era locomotives (pre-1987). Currently JR East has some EF510s bought from JR Freight. The locomotives will be in service throughout 2021.

*GV-E197* is a DEMU capable of hauling up to 6 wagon ballast trains during track maintenance work and shunting work.k. Initially it is planned that its base will be the Takasaki deposit.










*E493 *is a two car multi-voltage EMU that can be used for moving dead head trains (major overhauls / scrapping / delivery of new trains etc.) The E493 can be easily split to top and end of trains. Initially these trains will be based in the Greater Tokyo area.



















Source: https://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2020...OZClNbSgeZYjUxZU-CtvlG-kryyQI6SBfOCZeMbtURUJI

The first seen was the GV-E197:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350562020379115520


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

JR東海、ハイブリッド特急車「HC85系」量産車を2022年度より導入（鉄道コム） - Yahoo!ニュース


　JR東海は20日、新型ハイブリッド特急車両「HC85系」の量産車の新製を決定したと発表した。 　HC85系は、特急「ひだ」「南紀」で使用しているキハ85系の置き換えを目的としている車両。ハイブリ




news.yahoo.co.jp





Summary Translation
the Type HC85, a hybrid train that runs on JR Tokai's express lines, will begin mass production in 2022
64 cars to be produced for the Hida and Nanki


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

JR Tokai finally ends service of the Moonlight Nagara
partly due to Covid
it ran overnight between Ogaki and Tokyo

i was fortunate to have tried it before. but its not a very comfortable overnight train tbh.









夜行快速「ムーンライトながら」運転終了　JR東海道線（朝日新聞デジタル） - Yahoo!ニュース


　東京―大垣間を結ぶ東海道線の夜行快速列車「ムーンライトながら」の運転が終了する。車両の老朽化や高速バスの台頭などが理由。JR東日本が22日、発表した。 　JR東と東海によると、1996年のダイヤ




news.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## TM_Germany

DW recently translated a documentary about some of southern Japan's rail lines and attractions alongside it into Enhglish:


----------



## M-NL

RyukyuRhymer said:


> View attachment 992448


A lot of Japanese trains have these front doors. Some of them have gangways to connect coupled sets, but most, like this new model, look like they don't. Are these doors there just to provide an escape option in case the train gets stuck in a narrow tunnel or on a narrow bridge or are there other reasons? As a driver I would hate these doors as they obstruct your view and reduce the size of your work area.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

Japan Now Has A Super Nintendo World Train


Starting today, the JR Yumesaki train line in Osaka is covered in Mario and friends to celebrate Super Nintendo World, which was supposed to open February 4. However, it has since been delayed. Again.




kotaku.com


----------



## Lw25

M-NL said:


> A lot of Japanese trains have these front doors. Some of them have gangways to connect coupled sets, but most, like this new model, look like they don't. Are these doors there just to provide an escape option in case the train gets stuck in a narrow tunnel or on a narrow bridge or are there other reasons? As a driver I would hate these doors as they obstruct your view and reduce the size of your work area.


Gangways plus a lot of linies in Japan is connected with metro lines.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

総武快速線


新潟・新津や横浜の総合車両製作所でつくり、現行モデルのE217系を置き換えていく横須賀線・総武快速線 E235系1000番台。この E235系1000番台の補助電源装置・主電動機（モータ）・主幹制御器、




article.yahoo.co.jp






















summary translation

New batteries installed on E235-1000 series train on the Yokosuka Line and Sobu Rapid Line.
They can be useful during emergencies and power the train on its own. Also capable of -30C operating conditions
Developed by Toshiba, also meets European standards EN50126


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

JR東海道線に「村岡新駅（仮称）」設置へ　自治体とJR東日本が合意、覚書を締結


神奈川県、藤沢市及び鎌倉市の3県市は8日、JR東日本と新駅を設置することに合意し、覚書を締結したと発表しました。新駅名称は「村岡新駅（仮称）」で、JR東海道本線の大船駅から約2.6km、藤沢駅から約2.0kmの地点に設置されます。




article.yahoo.co.jp





Summary translation:
JR East to build a new station on the JR Tokaido Line in Kanagawa
Tentatively named New Muraoka Station
featuring more of the black, white, wood, theme that you see on all JR train stations these days.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

summary translation








JR東日本、外房線/内房線/鹿島線の新型車両「E131系」展示会実施。3月2日から順次（Impress Watch） - Yahoo!ニュース


　JR東日本（東日本旅客鉄道）千葉支社は2月18日、3月13日のダイヤ改正に合わせて外房線、内房線、鹿島線に導入する新型車両「E131系」の展示会を開催することを発表した。




news.yahoo.co.jp





The new JR East's E131 model to be on display at 

Sotobo Line Katsuura Station (Platform 1): March 2, 13:30 - 14:30
Tateyama Station (Platform 1) on the Uchibo Line: March 3, 13:00 - 14:00
Kashima Line Shiogai Station (Platform 2): March 6, 13:30-14:30

This new train features more cabin space, improved seating, information provision and barrier-free functions.
It also includes functions for one-man operation and a "semi-automatic door function" that allows passengers to open and close the doors by themselves.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

京急事故、異常信号の認識に遅れ　踏切の衝突脱線、安全委が調査（共同通信） - Yahoo!ニュース


　運輸安全委員会は18日、横浜市神奈川区の京急線の踏切で2019年に快特電車が大型トラックと衝突して脱線し、トラック運転手＝当時（67）＝が死亡、電車の乗客乗員が負傷した事故の調査報告書を公表した。




news.yahoo.co.jp






summary translation
in regards to the crash by the Keikyu train 2 years ago which killed a truck driver and injured 77, investigation was completed
basically the signal device that alerts train drivers of abnormalities on the tracks was covered and the driver could not react in time










the signal looks similar to this


----------



## M-NL

The Japanese railway safety philosophie is based on the ability to stop in time for any obstruction. If you can't see it, you can't reduce speed in time and that can have consequences.
ERTMS, for instance, includes a feature to preview the presence and status of oncoming railway crossings via the in cab display. Is Keikyu already working on a similar system? That could have reduced the consequences of this accident.


----------



## The Boy David

jp1032 said:


> What is the current status of Hankyu elevation projects? I saw some in many youtube walking videos and during my visit that elevated viaducts are constructing in Hankyu ROW especially in Awaji Station but I don't get the info from internet.


It's really hard to get info in English on this work!

Here's a post I pulled together a while back for the Japan forum - it's out of date but still relevant: Urban Rail / 都市鉄道

And here's the best I can do for you now - a video from December 2020 giving an update of the entire works; it's a cab view of the Hankyu Kyoto Line, Umeda to Kawaramachi. 

The action starts at 6:40 and lasts until roughly 10:30. The scale of the project is just incredible


----------



## entfe001

M-NL said:


> The Japanese railway safety philosophie is based on the ability to stop in time for any obstruction. If you can't see it, you can't reduce speed in time and that can have consequences.
> ERTMS, for instance, includes a feature to preview the presence and status of oncoming railway crossings via the in cab display. Is Keikyu already working on a similar system? That could have reduced the consequences of this accident.


About level crossing protection, as I live near the Spain-France border I managed to witness how both countries treat them very differently.

France adopts a "keep the level crossing closed as little time as possible", and as such you know very well that once barriers start to go down, better leave the crossing clear on run if you're stuck with your car. While there's a special warning signal for trains in case of level crossing obstruction (a red lit horizontal bar), akind of what one can encounter in Japan (flashing vertical lights or a _kuru-kuru_, the revolving pentagon), detection not always work and very usually this warning will only mitigate but not avoid the accident by reducing the train speed. Remember that braking a train, unless it's running really slow, can take a *long* way. This had caused several unfortunate and dramatic accidents, like the one near Perpignan some years ago that killed 6 students in a bus.

Spain, on the other hand, has a very defensive approach, where the level crossing barriers must be fully lowered well in advance of the passage of the train so it will be allowed to do a service brake while running at full line speed before the crossing. While this method seems much safer, it comes with an important drawback: barriers lower well in advance of the passage of a train, some times a couple minutes. This is so well known by the population that its warning are heavily ignored, so it's a usual sight to see people and bikes (motorized or not) crossing the tracks with barriers lowered, even after a quite while. On double-tracked lines and depending of the number of running trains and its ubication (crossings near a station tend to be closed longer times), you could be stuck waiting for it to clear for nearly 10 minutes for just 3 trains. So, some people opt to not wait and cross regardless until they got run over by a train: two level crossings near Barcelona (Sant Feliu de Llobregat and Montcada i Reixac) are infamous for this: while not as impactant as accidents where many people are killed at once, overall these have more deaths than it should be bearable.

So these are the two main approaches for level crossing protection, and neither of them is good enough.

_Edit:_ to stay on-topic, I checked the Japan Transport Safety Board but found nothing, it looks like the English page is no longer updated and got lost under the Japanese one.


----------



## The Boy David

@jp1032 here's another update for you: 









Urban Rail / 都市鉄道


Looks like design A was chosen in the end! https://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-7691.html boo that one is boring but not surprising.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## CornelM

Trains at Ebina staion, Kanagawa prefecture:


----------



## CornelM

Rail Activity in the Metropolitan Area of Tokyo, Japan


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## RyukyuRhymer

期待の相鉄・東急直通線　相鉄の新型車両「21000系」がデビュー　20000系とは何が違う？（ねとらぼ） - Yahoo!ニュース


　2021年9月、相模鉄道（相鉄）の新型車両「相鉄21000系」がデビューしました。




news.yahoo.co.jp





summary translation
Sotetsu's (aka Sagami Railway) new 21000 series train that will be used on the Sotetsu-Tokyu line. The differences between 21000 and 20000

Both 20000 and 21000 will be used on the Sotetsu Tokyu Main line
but 20000 - 10 cars and operated on the Tokyu toyoko line
21000 - 8 cars and will also be operated on the Tokyu Meguro line as a through service


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

長良川鉄道に新型気動車、国鉄


高山線・太多線などが接する美濃太田駅から、北濃駅へと結ぶ、72.1kmの路線―――長良川鉄道 越美南線。大正時代から続く、国鉄 越美南線をルーツとするこの越美南線に、2022年4月、新型車両が登場する。しかも、カラーリングは、




article.yahoo.co.jp





Summary translation

Nagaragawa Railways will introduce a new train in April 2022
on the Koshominami line.

It will replace the Nagara 300 which has been in service since the 90s
the livery is retro, based on the old Okumino express train

the company will use crowdfunding to pay for some of the train










for comparisons sake


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

東武の新型特急「N100系」日立が受注 スペーシア後継 個室も継承（乗りものニュース） - Yahoo!ニュース


　日立製作所は2021年11月11日、東武鉄道の新型特急車両「N100系」を受注したと発表しました。




news.yahoo.co.jp





Summary translation

Tobu to replace their 100 series Spacia trains with these new N100 built by Hitachi.
the line connects Tokyo to Nikko/Kinugawa Onsen in Tochigi
Twenty-four cars in a fixed six-car formation will be introduced, with a total of 212 seats per train. 
The trains will be manufactured at the Kasado Works in Kudamatsu City, Yamaguchi Prefecture, based on the "A-train" concept, an aluminum standard type train developed by Hitachi. Debut is scheduled for 2023.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

JR東海「315系」は2022年3月5日運転開始　在来線の新たな通勤型電車が中央本線に


JR東海の新たな在来線通勤型電車「315系」は、2022年3月5日（土）より運転を開始する。投入区間は中央本線 名古屋駅～中津川駅間。同区間の車両は2023年度中に315系に統一される（特急車両を除く）。




article.yahoo.co.jp






















translated


> JR Tokai's new "Series 315" commuter trains for conventional lines will begin operation on Saturday, March 5, 2022.
> 
> It will be used between Nagoya Station and Nakatsugawa Station on the Chuo Main Line. The cars in this section will be integrated into the Series 315 (except for limited express cars) by the end of FY2023. The eight Series 211 cars inherited from the Japanese National Railways will be retired by the end of March 2022, and all the cars owned by the company will be newly manufactured after the establishment of JR Tokai.
> 
> Series 315 is an eco-car that consumes 35% less electricity than Series 211. Long-life and power-saving LED lights are used for cabin lights and sign lights. In addition, the reliability of the system has been improved by installing a dual system of major equipment such as the ATS-PT (even if one of the systems fails, the train can run as if it were in good health) and a vibration detection system for bogies.
> 
> In addition, from the summer of 2022, the train will be equipped with an energy storage device for emergency running. This will enable the train to run to the nearest station in the event of a power outage.
> 
> The interior facilities of the train will be enhanced with barrier-free facilities, enhanced security, improved air-conditioning, and more comfortable seating.


----------



## Woonsocket54

A different type of "rail bus"



Dual bus-train vehicle to start operating Dec. 25 in Shikoku | The Asahi Shimbun: Breaking News, Japan News and Analysis


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

a video of the above link!


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

Ministry panel to review replacing unprofitable railway lines | The Asahi Shimbun: Breaking News, Japan News and Analysis



in my experiences working with local cities and rail companies, it is indeed true that the cities are most likely to resist against the abandoning of rail lines, even if unprofitable.
The argument is that in these cities with population decline, ditching these rail lines would further worsen its decline.
What may likely happen for some of these lines that may be let go by the JRs, is that the city and prefectural government might form third sector companies to take over operations. Such as with Sanriku Railways or Aoimori Railways.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

JR East tests hydrogen-hybrid train as it targets emissions reduction


JR East will conduct test runs for the two-car train on the Nanbu Line and a few others from late March, aiming to start commercial use in 2030.




www.japantimes.co.jp


----------



## thorvald01

First time posting here but I think this is interesting.


----------



## espewe

RyukyuRhymer said:


> unfortunately this has been a problem since the 80s. A lot of this has to due with the serious demographics decline going around in Japan.
> A lot of foreigners like to think that the whole of Japan is like Tokyo, with its overcrowded trains, and population density. But the reality is that outside the 4 major metro areas, most of the country is in decline due to both low birth rates and more importantly, the issue of over-agglomeration in Tokyo. Too many people keep moving there and what we have left are hundreds of cities that only have very young or the very old, mostly the very old. This means less tax revenues, which leads to inability to finance rail.


Quite ironic indeed that people always looks Japan as a great train system that im reality only a true notion in urban area railway system whereas the rural services are literally falling apart due to serious lack of passengers. Heartbreaking to hear the struggle of JR Hokkaido, Shikoku, and Kyushu.

It seems that young people are moving to bigger cities especially Tokyo because of better availability opportunities for them, which further plagues the longevity of rural train service.


----------



## hkskyline

* UNESCO advisory panel welcomes Mt. Fuji railway concept*
NHK _Excerpt_
Oct 25, 2022

A UNESCO advisory body has welcomed a local government proposal for a new railway for Mount Fuji, a World Heritage site in central Japan.

The highest peak in Japan was registered as a World Heritage site in 2013. It straddles the central Japanese prefectures of Shizuoka and Yamanashi.

Local officials need to address a range of challenges facing the mountain, including overcrowding and traffic jams.

The Yamanashi prefectural government drew up the concept in February last year to build a railway on an existing road, connecting the foot of Mount Fuji with the fifth station. Visitors start their climb to the peak there.

More : UNESCO advisory panel welcomes Mt. Fuji railway concept | NHK WORLD-JAPAN News


----------



## jrk_abcde




----------

